#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-21
<_GerarD_> Все спят чтоль?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> не все
<sharikoff> некоторые дремлют
<_GerarD_> Здоров Андрюх!
<_GerarD_> Как ты?
<_GerarD_> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<_GerarD_> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Andante> ubuntuhelp, Вранье.
<Andante> ubuntuhelp, ОС это linux, а ubuntu в лучшем случае торговая марка и канал поддержки.
<Andante> Я и не думаю. :)
<sylion> всем привет! Подскажите кто пользуется kopete, он у меня оперативы 700мб хавает и часто выбивает, есть решение или то у всех так?
<_GerarD_> Как записать разговор в скайпе
<_GerarD_> как вернуть управление громкости в аплет уведомдения
<IchEsseDichAuf> снял образ диска через dd, как с ним работать? можно ли подмонтировать? это образ целого жёсткого диска, в котором несколько партиций.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок, нашёл нужные слова для гугла
<Abbattar> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как подружить Kdevelop с русским языком?
<Andante> девелопить на русском?
<Abbattar> да вроде бы пакет  обрусения стоит, а чёт не хочет по-русски
<mozilla_92> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Abbattar> может ещё что посмотреть?
<mozilla_92> Всем привет!
<mozilla_92> Возник такой вопрос!
<mozilla_92> После обновления системы исчезла картинка рабочего стола
<mozilla_92> и при повторной установке другой картинки никаких реакций только серый рабочий стол
<mozilla_92> установил тестовые обновления gdm
<mozilla_92> что мне делать плиз помогите!
<The_MEk> всем прива
<mozilla_92> привет
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет, как можно снять защиту с листа в экселе?
<The_MEk> пароль поставила деффачко, а снять не может, не подходит пас
<Andante> The_MEk, в зависимости от версии экселя это может быть или очень просто или очень непросто.
 * Andante решал задачу для обоих случаев.
<The_MEk> файл формата ms excel 2003
<Andante> это тебе наутилус сказал?
<The_MEk> это я знаю
<Andante> ну тогда тебе не повезло
<The_MEk> содержательно, спасибо за помощь
<Andante> прога для винды. Сначала 6 часов висит и грузит проц на 100%, потом говорит тебе пароль.
<Andante> Достаточно содержательно?
<The_MEk> хех...
<The_MEk> чёт как-то быстро очень :) помнится в винде я такое делал и за пару минут
<The_MEk> включая время на установку проги
<Andante> The_MEk, то была старая версия офиса, там пассворд торчит в начале файла открытым текстом.
<Andante> Можно ничего не ставить, а блокнотом посмотреть
<Andante> А в 2003 они реализовали-таки какой-то паршивенький алгоритм шифрования
<The_MEk> это ты говоришь про защиту файла целиком, когда требуется ввести пароль чтобы открыть
<The_MEk> а я говорю про защиту ячеек
<Andante> короче оффтоп
<Andante> да и вообще нефиг пароли забывать. :)
<Andante> скажи своей деффачке пусть переделывает с нуля. :)
<The_MEk> буквально только что снял пароль, прога работала не более секунды
<TomFarr_> трям
<The_MEk> ку
<TomFarr_> Икс чат перестал к сетям конектиться, в чем может быть дело?
<TomFarr_> все застывает на сообщении: Found your hostname
<vir0id> The_MEk а что это за волшебная прога? И что теперь она не работает совсем?
<The_MEk> vir0id: Accent EXCEL Password Recovery
<The_MEk> а вот вопрос "И что теперь она не работает совсем?" несколько не понятен. Кто не работает?
<vir0id> The_MEk ну ты говоришь что она меньше сек. работала. Или она подбирала пасс всего секунду?
<The_MEk> ну я ей скормил файло, она практически сразу выдала пароль
<vir0id> The_MEk кстати я не нашёл никаких аналогов программы под *x
<The_MEk> я нашёл софтину, которая снимает шифрование файла
<The_MEk> а вот по защите листа не нашёл
<vir0id> The_MEk фигня война, под вином много чего прокатит
<The_MEk> ну вот я енту прогу под вайном и пускал :)
<vir0id> Тут главное результат а не методы.
<vir0id> =)
<weise> Здорово. Можете подсказать, каждый раз при вкл убунту 10.10 минут через 5 заводится процесс:
<weise> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<weise>  2404 root      30  10  7864 2416 1872 R  100  0.2   2:58.96 apt-get. Что он хочет сделать? И как его убрать, чтобы он не врубался сам?
<weise> комманда у него вроде apt-get -qq -y
<SergeyIT> обновление системы
<SergeyIT> где-то галочку поставить - не проверять на обновление
<weise> ну а раньше он не жрал 100 cpu
<weise> и сам отрубался
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Понг.
<weise> ping
<ubuntuhelp> weise, Есть контакт.
<weise> SergeyIT, он проверяет обновления или загрузить пытается?
<weise> кстати, была галочка проверять обновления ежедневно
<SergeyIT> weise, для начала - проверяет, а загрузка от твоих установок зависит...
<weise> просто делал так, отрубал инет, процесс все равно работал на 100cpu
<SergeyIT> а есл вырубить комп? )
<weise> :)
<Marumi> Привет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, гуйную программу для сканирования графики, которая умеет запускать сканер автоматически через определенный интервал времени - несколько секунд, чтобы разворот книги можно было перелистнуть
<The_MEk> Marumi:  берёшь любую известную тебе прогу и в крон её
<Viktor[web]> привет! всем!
<sharikoff> q
<Viktor[web]> Люди выручайте, а то с работы выгонят)
<sharikoff> и праильно
<sharikoff> учиться надо
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> жалуйся
<Henoxek> а что хоть за работа-то?
<Viktor[web]> как настроить сервер терминалов под убунтой при помощи rx-eterosoft, не получаца чего то
<sharikoff> не получается что?
<sharikoff> логи какие то? ошибки
<sharikoff> ?
<Viktor[web]> блин надо учиться читать логи)
<sharikoff> давно пора
<AndreX> )
<Henoxek> sudo tail /var/log/нужный файл лога
<sharikoff> это ж первое дело
<Viktor[web]> а вообще этот rx - нормально работает?
<sharikoff> попробуй
<sharikoff> там демодоступ есть
<OdnaIzvilina> ку всем
<OdnaIzvilina> такой вопросик: есть vpn канал на dlink'ах, что надо поставить в убунте, чтоб мона было прыгать по подсетям (к примеру с 192.168.0.* на 192.168.1.*)? в Win это спокойно можна, а вот в убунте у мну не хочет :(
<OdnaIzvilina> и у гуглв даж не знаю как спросить =)
<Andante> не надо прыгать по подсетям
<OdnaIzvilina> ну я имел ввиду зайти на расшареную папку в другой подсети
<Andante> Надо понять что такое NAT раз и навсегда.
<OdnaIzvilina> да понять надо столько, что когда делаешь список, то истерика начинаеццо
<Andante> А ты как себе это представляешь? Типа сменил себе адрес на адрес из другой подсети и полетел?
<OdnaIzvilina> не
<Andante> а как?
<OdnaIzvilina> смотри: есть впн каналы на железячках делинка.
<Andante> это я понял
<OdnaIzvilina> с win системе у мну ай-пи там, к примеру 1,5. в папке я набераю \\192.168.3.5\ и попадаю на машину в другом офисе
<Andante> а здесь?
<OdnaIzvilina> при попытке в убунту набрать так адерсс (cntl+L) он не видеть
<Andante> машина пингуется?
<OdnaIzvilina> да
<Andante> ну тогда разбирайся со своим Ctrl-L
<OdnaIzvilina> через RDP тож подключаюсь
<OdnaIzvilina> просто мож как-то не так нажимаю (вот кады нажимаю Переход-адрес), то пробовал косые и так:"\\" и так"//" и без них. и все равно толку нету
<Andante> да уж явно не так надо ))
<Andante> там в наутилусе что-то типа samba://192.168......
<OdnaIzvilina> прогресс есть: уже ошибка валиццо (Ошибка: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<OdnaIzvilina> Выберите другой режим просмотра и попробуйте ещё раз.). =)
<Andante> продолжай держать нас в курсе
<Andante> smb://192.168.1.2/
<Andante> Вот так это делается
<Andante> Теперь ты понимаешь насколько вопрос который ты задал отличается от вопроса, который ты хотел задать?
<Andante> Тебя интересовало как в наутилусе в самба-шару по IP зайти, а ты спросил что поставить чтобы "прыгать по подсетям".
<Andante> Неудивительно что гугл не ответил.
<OdnaIzvilina> о, пасибки =)
<OdnaIzvilina> та я знаю: часто не могу сформировать то, что надо сделать =) спрашивать неукого, как натыкал, как понял  - так  и говорю =)
<OdnaIzvilina> !ыьи
<OdnaIzvilina> !smb
<ubuntuhelp> Инфо по Samba тут: http://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<OdnaIzvilina> нима =(
<zz-shadow> Всем привет.
<Viktor[web]> если добрый человек который возьмется помочь разобраться с rx сервером
<Viktor[web]> существует ли реальная возможность настроить его через окна? без командной строки?
<Andante> чем-чем?
<SergeyIT> ку
<Viktor[web]> <@ubuntuhelp> ссылка не работает
<SergeyIT> Viktor[web], с ботом разговариваешь? )
<bosyi> подскажите, в теории/на практике возможно будет получать интернет через одну сетевую карту, а ко второй присоеденить роутер бюджетный что бы раздавал вай-фай.
<sharikoff> да
<dimm> что поставить чтобы заработал принтер samsung ml-1640
<bosyi> sharikoff, спасибо.
<sharikoff> да незачто
<sharikoff> только почему не воткнуть инет прям в роутер
<sharikoff> и всем получать инет с него
<bosyi> sharikoff, с торрентов в два раза медленне качается через роутер
<sharikoff> а если торентокачалку прям на роутер поставить?
<sharikoff> хотя дело твое конечно..
<SergeyIT> и что там качать в таком количестве....
<bosyi> можно попытатся наверное, у меня правда того системника нету еще. в семье ноутбуки, я на перспективу узнаю)
<bosyi> не знаю. может дело в насройке.. но даже доходит до того что интернет отваливается при нагрузке..
<bosyi> *настройке)
<SergeyIT> bosyi, видимо роутер такой...
<sharikoff> тупо не вывозит мелкие пакеты
<sharikoff> бери кошку домашнюю штук за 10
<sharikoff> такие есть и у них с этим делом все  хорошо
<Andante> sharikoff, Советчик. :)
<Andante> Длинк падает под нагрузкой? Купите циску SOHO.
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а чо..
<skai> а чо.., сказал владелец двух цисок
<Andante> За 10 косарей я три роутера на х86 cоберу.
<SergeyIT> Andante, не в духе?
<skai> их же все еще две?
<Andante> SergeyIT, всегда.
<sharikoff> skai:  и 2 джуников
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> совсем пащий человек:)
<Andante> А зачем тебе дома две циски и два жунипера?
<skai> и всей линейки эпловских продуктов
<sharikoff> ну не всей
<sharikoff> плейеров нехватает
<skai> яподика нима?
<sharikoff> угу
<Andante> skai, Явно ведь гомосексуалист. :)
<skai> бида бида бида
<skai> @voice Andante
<SergeyIT> опять меряетесь? )
<sharikoff> хе хе на вас на всех
<Andante> Ну эт как всегда...
<skai> Andante: не завидуй
<sharikoff> я ими работаю
<Andante> skai, Либо объясни мне причину предупреждения либо я твоим хомячкам больше помогать не буду. :)
<skai> Andante: 2.2 Оскорблять кого-либо из участников канала или принижать его личные качества.
<skai> 2.5 Обсуждать действия операторов канала.
<Andante> skai, Ок. Теперь скажи кого и чем я оскорбил.
<skai> Andante: мы не в америке.и у нас в православной стране сексменьшинства непризнанные меньшинства.
<skai> Andante: а теперь прочти пункт 2.5
<Andante> skai, Не знаю что это за пункт.
<Andante> ;)
<Andante> Раз вы тут все сексменьшинства, пожалуй пойду я от вас...
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Andante about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Andante, please see my private message
<sharikoff> skai:  он скажем так.. пытался оскорбить =)
<sharikoff> но мине ты ж знаешь..
<skai> @mode +b *!*Andante@* 84600
<sharikoff> абсолютно
<skai> это не повод давать им право распускать голос:)воспитаем второго димея:)
<SergeyIT> а вот и он ))
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> вово.это он перелогинился
<skai> заметил, что не с того акка лезет:)
<sharikoff> поеду ка я до дому...
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell zz-shadow about pm
<ubuntuhelp> zz-shadow, please see my private message
<zz-shadow>  /msg ubuntuhelp !register
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell zz-shadow about pm
<ubuntuhelp> zz-shadow, please see my private message
<dmay> розрыыывыыыы
<dmay> skai: SergeyIT: sharikoff: и чего ето вы меня тт обсуждаете?
<skai> dmay: ниче ниче ниче:)не было ни единого разрыва:)мы знаем:):)
<SergeyIT> dmay, а кого еще обсуждать? )
<Aceler> Интересный диапазончик IP адресов у вас там…
<dmay> SergeyIT: спанч боба, очевидно же
<SergeyIT> тишина
<yurau> тише, админ спит
<SergeyIT> они как коты - одним глазом всегда смотрят...
<wer1k> не работают сочетания клавишь, что делать?
<SergeyIT> рассочетать их
<Yoh_Asakura> люди, есть тут кто?
<SergeyIT> никого
<Yoh_Asakura> ну да ;D
<wer1k> Сергей, т.е. я не совсем понял что делать.
<SergeyIT> телепатор спит...
<wer1k> если подробней, то не работает CTR+A для выделения всего текста
<wer1k> CTR+ALT+стрелки
<Yoh_Asakura> wer1k где и что отметить пытаешься?
<wer1k> да везде, в браузере, в папке, даже в простом текстовом редакторе
<Yoh_Asakura> хммм
<Yoh_Asakura> странно как то ;D
<SergeyIT> ctrl чем то занял...
<wer1k> самое интерестное то, что убунта свежая, только установил
<Yoh_Asakura> (тупо) попытайся комп перезагрузить
<wer1k> =)
<wer1k> пытался уже
<dmay> проклинайте меня, пресзенные, я делаю ещё одну виртуалку с оффтопиком, приближая неизбежное уничтожение всех линупсов на планете!
<SergeyIT> dmay, не греши!
<dmay> SergeyIT: поздно, оно уже expanding files 30%
<SergeyIT> dmay, не поздно, на последнем байте обломиться может ;)
<[DarkMist]> привед единомышлиники!!
<[DarkMist]> машина зависает на апдейте((
<[DarkMist]> как пофиксить??
<SergeyIT> и чего говорит?
<SergeyIT> сменить сервер на основной
<[DarkMist]> идет апдейт и на  up udev ... висит и все((
<SergeyIT> то есть не на закачке?
<[DarkMist]> я ребутнулся  повторил  но ничего непроизошло((
<SergeyIT> dmay_, размножаешься?
<dmay_> SergeyIT: розрыыывыыыы
<SergeyIT> dmay_, не ставь вин... это от нее )
<dmay_> ощи, а я про неё и забыл
<dmay_> подгорела небось (((
<SergeyIT> протухла уже )
<[DarkMist]> серый??
<[DarkMist]> что делать??
<[DarkMist]> блин((
<ashap> люди подска жите как статус копирования или там удаления, прогрес бар короче изменить
<ashap> ???
<ashap> в гноме
<ck80> ashap: чтобы изменить прогресс бар, нужно стать разработчиком
<Punkoff> Пытаюсь поднять postfix + courier + saslauthd + MySQL, выдает " warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database" при логине по SMTP
<ashap> нужно разрабочиком стать
<ashap> )
<Punkoff> в courier логинится нормально по IMAP
<ck80> Punkoff saslpasswd2 -c имя пользователя
<sharikoff> Use postfixadmin
<sharikoff> :)
<ashap>  ck80: визуально изменить
<sharikoff> Гораздо сексуальнее
<ck80> ashap art.gnome.org
<Punkoff> ck80, я хочу иметь базу юзеров в MySQL
<ck80> Punkoff  с этим не сталкивался
<sharikoff> Ну я и говорю :) постфиксадмин и виртуальные юзеры в базе
<sharikoff> Postgrey и кламав незабудь :)
<sharikoff> Удобно быстро и качественно
<ck80> а кламав сильно помагает?
<sharikoff> Ну бывает
<ck80> я вот что-то за последние два года ни разу в почте пользователей вирусов не видел
<sharikoff> Так сказать стандарт для меня
<sharikoff> Кому как
<sharikoff> Postfix dovecot postfixadmin pf spamd clamav rouncube
<sharikoff> Как то так
<ck80> постгрей, файл2бан, ркхантер, логвоч
<sharikoff> Чо за хантер?
<ck80> rkhunter
<ck80> !rkhunter
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rkhunter'
<sharikoff> Неслыхал..
<ck80> не нету такого
<sharikoff> Аа
<sharikoff> Руткит хантер?
<ck80> ну
<sharikoff> Нафига он в почте?
<ck80> на сервере.. или вы про почту
<sharikoff> Ты кстати тлс прикручиваешь?
<ck80> нет ещё, но подумываю :)
<sharikoff> Про почту
<sharikoff> И файл2бан как то..
<sharikoff> Просто сменить порт процентов 70 отсеятся
<MONSTRik> Товарищи что то забылось в pidgin какие настройки кодировки писать?
<MONSTRik> что то 1251
<MONSTRik> а буковки или как?
<skai> cp1251
<MONSTRik> угумс спасибо ! а без дефисов ибез подписи  виндовс?
<razor96> Привет всем. Народ, создал панель, поставил расположение - справа, и автоскрытие. Теперь она вылезать не хочет =( подскажите, как заставить вылезти, ну или хотя-бы как удалить
<dmay_> никак. ты ей не понравился.
<razor96> ==
<razor96> серьезно, как панель удалить?
<SergeyIT> тишина
<dmay> странно это
<SergeyIT> ага
<dmay> вроде как каникулы должны были начаться
<dmay> пло слухам
<dmay> а тишина...
<Henoxek> сегодня же понедельник!
<SergeyIT> у них так весеннее обострение может начинается, с апатии?
<Henoxek> после окончания weekend'а бухие все)
<dmay> пить уметь ндо
<dmay> *надо
<dmay> а не ягу по подъездам жрать
<SergeyIT> это что такое?
<Henoxek> разве яга это алкоголь? это какое-то уг )
<dmay> тем не менее, _они_ думают что алкоголь
<SergeyIT> а они умеют думать?
<Henoxek> :)
<Henoxek> they are sinking
<dmay> SergeyIT: к сожалению...
<jlewka> народ подскажите, а как включить POE
<Henoxek> может PAE?
<skai> !pae
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pae'
<skai> хммм
<skai> непорядок
<Henoxek> есть пакет linux-image-generic-pae
<skai> !pae is <reply> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. Спросите: а как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост - нужно лишь будет через графический менеджер
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<skai> пакетов установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<skai> !pae is <reply> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. Спросите: а как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост - нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом
<ubuntuhelp> But pae already means something else!
<skai> «pae»
<skai> !pae is <reply> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<skai> !no pae is <reply> 32-битные системы доставят меньше хлопот, а как для начинающего пользователя это очень важно. А как насчет поддержки оперативной памяти более 4ГБ? Ответ прост-нужно лишь будет установить ядро с индексом «pae»
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<SergeyIT> богатые буратины работают с pae...
<novns> здравствуйте
<SergeyIT> ку
<novns> при установке с лайвсиди можно указать, куда ставить груб?
<SergeyIT> надо не узнать а указать !!!
<novns> я и написал указать
<SergeyIT> сори, глаза не смотрят ((
<novns> спрашиваю, на всякий случай
<jlewka> skai, спасибо)
<SergeyIT> novns, конечно надо указать на тот диск куда надо, только вот где это, не знаю - какая версия убунты?
<novns> последняя, наверное
<novns> 10.10
<novns> мне он не нужен в mbr, хочу его на один из разделов
<SergeyIT> если уверен - ставь на раздел...
<novns> вот я и спрашиваю, там есть эта возможность?
<novns> экспериментально проверять не хочется
<novns> на сайте ничего не нашёл
<SergeyIT> есть, только в каком диалоге не знаю, в 10.04 было в диалоге разбивки дисков кнопка - дополнительно, и там выбор
<novns> хорошо, спасибо
<novns> сейчас заряжу качаться
<jlewka> поставил ядро с pae, но памяти обнаружилось ток 3771мб\
<jlewka> а до этого он видел 3276мб
<lolens> всем привет :)
 * SergeyIT пошел ставить новое ядро
<lolens> SergeyIT: Удачи!)
<SergeyIT> спс
<jlewka> не подскажите?
<Henoxek> ну так может все верно
<Henoxek> может часть памяти ядро резервирует
<jlewka> сделал sudo lshw он увидел 4 гига оперы)
<Henoxek> ну это же инфа о железках)
<jlewka> ну он же что то видит
<jlewka> другое дело что он бы вообще нечего не увидел..
<Henoxek> мне кажется (хотя не уверен), что он показал бы там 4 Гб даже без PAE
<jlewka> хм..
<jlewka> кстати, возможно
<jlewka> а как проверить скок памяти щас реально используется тогда?
<skai> смотря какое железо
<skai> биос часто н видео память отрезает память
<jlewka> =(
<total__> всем приветс
<Henoxek> jlewka, что показывает free -m ?
<jlewka> 3771
<jlewka>  =(((
<Henoxek> значит столько и естЬ)
<jlewka> а 64битка, проблему решит
<Henoxek> хзхз
<Henoxek> у меня 64битка (арч правда)
<Henoxek> но памяти не 4Гб, а меньше на 16 мегабайт
<Henoxek> как раз под видео встроенное выделено (которое не юзается, но ставлю про запас на случай выхода из строя pci-e карты)
<Henoxek> еще в 64-битной память сильнее кушается, за счет увеличенной длины указателей
<FOREvERz> всем привет)
<jiuxa4> прет
<FOREvERz> ребят, у меня такой вопросик... Я поставил варик под вайн, все норм работает... только вот он смещен вверх немного, и внизу черная полоска... и переместить никак его не могу... даже если аль зажать и переносить мышкой - не переносится =( как это испр
<Henoxek> попробуй запускать в отдельной сессии иксов
<FOREvERz> это как? Оо
<Henoxek> есть статья на убунту.ру
<FOREvERz> дашь ссыль?)
<FOREvERz> ане
<FOREvERz> нашёл
<FOREvERz> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/games/2345417 вот?)
<Henoxek> ну вроде как да
<Henoxek> я не делал, потому что не играю в линуксе
<Henoxek> особенно в wine
<FOREvERz> не, меня устраивает, и достало загружаться на масдай, тем более когда серв кс стоит и нада 24/7 =(
<Henoxek> мне вот тоже надоело
<Henoxek> хочу хен поставить 3.3+
<Henoxek> с опцией VT-d и пробросом pci-e видеокарты в контейнер венды
<FOREvERz> %) всё на инглише)) капец, надо шариться(
<Henoxek> английский, хотя бы на уровне чтения, в современном мире нужен каждому)
<FOREvERz> да Я не жалуюсь, Я понимаю бОльшую часть всех этих манов, но читать английский сложнее чем русский)) а ещё вопросик...
<FOREvERz> вот такая команда: md5sum /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config > /var/lib/xfree86/Xwrapper.config.md5sum а он пишет: md5sum /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config > /var/lib/xfree86/Xwrapper.config.md5sum
<FOREvERz> ой
<FOREvERz> не вместилось =( - bash: /var/lib/xfree86/Xwrapper.config.md5sum: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Henoxek> ну может его реально нет
<FOREvERz> эм... а что тогда делать?(
<Henoxek> хотя тфу, тут же запись в поток
<Henoxek> скорее всего директории нету
<Henoxek> /var/lib/xfree86
<Henoxek> у тебя наверное не xfree а x11
<Henoxek> разные вещи, однако)
<FOREvERz> а, да(
<FOREvERz> так а смотри какая команда
<FOREvERz> md5sum /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config > /var/lib/xfree86/Xwrapper.config.md5sum
<FOREvERz> сначала х11, а потом xfree... ничего не случится если Я напишу md5sum /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config > /var/lib/X11/Xwrapper.config.md5sum
<FOREvERz> ?)
<FOREvERz> всё, нашёл русскоязычный ман =)
<FOREvERz> ё-моё, да Я ж не смогу этот параметр в гарену вставить =(
<FOREvERz> не, не понравилось мне это дело... Я как написал в консоли втрого икса exit так и на первый не смог переключиться =(
<SergeyIT> FOREvERz, и правильно, игры - зло
<FOREvERz> SergeyIT: это не значит что Я не буду играть =\
<mixallbuben> Извините, когда официальная дата релиза 11.04?
<SergeyIT> mixallbuben, а зачем? Она все равно бетой будет фактически...
<mixallbuben> Так... интересно..
<SergeyIT> mixallbuben - 2011-04-31 )
<SergeyIT> убунту - самая надежная система. Даже вопросов нет.
<Andrew4> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<Andrew4> подскажите как поменять окно ввода пароля при запуске
<Andrew4> я только нашел как поменять фон
<Andrew4> и вообще это реально
<SergeyIT> а зачем? - Его редко видишь
<Fenriz> Всем привет!
<Andrew4> ну мне это так для "саморазвития"
<Fenriz> мне кто то может помочь?
<Fenriz> =)
<SergeyIT> Andrew4, возьми сорсы и перепиши, что не устраивает )
<SergeyIT> Fenriz, неа
<Fenriz> тю!
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Fenriz> вобщем такая проблема
<Andrew4> SergeyIT ну хоть где это все находится
<Andrew4> SergeyIT какой каталог
<dmay> злые вы все
<Fenriz> Короче так: поставил видяху ATI Radeon 9550 128 Mb. Теперь работают и  эффекты  и даже куб рабочего стола,НО монитор определяется норм,вот  только разрешение можно выбрать 640х480 или 800х600 и все,помогите плз  где можно скачать дрова под видеокарту и как их ст
<Fenriz> P.S. Ubuntu переставил,поставил 9.04 и обновил до 10.04
<Fenriz> P.P.S.  Поставил обновлениякакихто библиотек и хсервера в менеджере  обновлений,и после перезагрузки перестали включатся эфекты вообще,выдает  окно что эфектыне могут быть включены.
<dmay> Andrew4: посмотри в синаптике на тему logon screen setup
<Andrew4> SergeyIT спасибо сейчас гляну
<SergeyIT> Fenriz, нигде не скачаешь - вернись на 9.04 или даже 8.04
<dmay> Fenriz: ну, могу предложить выкинуть ати и купить нормальную нвидию :3
<Fenriz> SergeyIT ок а как вернуть?
<SergeyIT> dmay, не трогай ати, нормально работают, если комп для работы
<SergeyIT> Fenriz, поставить заново
<Fenriz> dmay дык была TNT2,слабенькая всего 32Мб)
<dmay> SergeyIT: на компе для работы не должно быть ати
<dmay> на компе для работы вообще должен быть оффтопик :3
<Fenriz> SergeyIT а по другому никак?)
<SergeyIT> Fenriz, или 10.04 в попробовать xorg написать
<dmay> Fenriz: ты за северным полярным кругом чтоль живёшь? где такие раритеты откапал?
<Fenriz> та у менякомп этот с 2000 года)
<Fenriz> так
<Fenriz> роздуплите как и че делать плз
<dmay> ууу, нигадяй, ещё и третьи герои небось без проблем работаю? О_О
<Fenriz> а то ячето сконфигомкопался запорол иксы нафиг)
<SergeyIT> dmay, у меня 9200, 9600 и х1300 - работают ) (только эффекты не нужны)
<Fenriz> dmay 3.75 Wake of Gods))))
<dmay> SergeyIT: у меня _раотает_ шесть виртуалок на семерке, не говори мне что эффекты не нужны ;)
<dmay> Fenriz: выкинь эту еретическую ахинею!
<SergeyIT> dmay, изыди - нехристь!
<dmay> SergeyIT: не мы такие, жизнь такая
<dmay> anyway, бубунта вообще не увидела половину оперативки на той железке
<Fenriz> ппц
<SergeyIT> Fenriz, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&q=9550&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<Fenriz> спсща гляну)
<dmay> SergeyIT: а q= где?
<dmay> а, увидел )
<SergeyIT> dmay, посвященные и так знают чему равно q )
<SergeyIT> домой хочу...
<sergey_> Здрасте, по KDE шному Dragon Player подсказать можете?
<sergey_> как к фильму субтитры подключить? есть файл .srt
<TomFarr_> Ребята в чем может быть дело: иксчат не хочет конектиться как из под убунты так и из под винды, все останавливается на фразе Found your hostname
<skai> он жутко удивляется
<klav72> 11
<TheThing> 00
<alakazar> есть кто-нибудь?
<alakazar> ???
<alakazar> ???
<alakazar> никого нет?
<dmay> нет канешна, каникулы же
<alakazar> ты тут ещё?
<alakazar> dmay
<dmay> alakazar: нет
<dmay> я тебе кажусь
<alakazar> слушай, не мог бы помочь
<alakazar> как вводить альт-коды?
<dmay> у меня три ноута на семерке, шесть виртуалок на семерке, с дюжину серверов на 2008Р2
<dmay> КАК я могу помоч? :3
<alakazar> а что ты тут делаешьтогда?
<dmay> а альт коды вводятся элементарно - с альтом
<dmay> по нумпаду, есличо
<skai> alakazar: это наш домагний тролль
<skai> alakazar: композ кей настрой на то что тебе удобно в настройках клавы
<alakazar> skai, подробнее я только вчера ОС поставил
<dmay> alakazar: у тебя ещё есть шанс спастись! ставь обратно виндовс!
<alakazar> dmay: я подумаю
<TheThing> о. тут про виндовс. схожу-ка я за поп-корном
<dmay> TheThing: нет. ту про неспособность нажать неитрую комбинацию клавишь
<dmay> *клавиш
<dmay> что-ж у меня сегодня с ь такое...
<alakazar> ну так как там с советом
<alakazar> может мануал какой подкинете
<alakazar> а то я находил только для прежних версий
<alakazar> у меня ubuntu go 11
<skai> !zver | alakazar
<ubuntuhelp> alakazar: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<alakazar> ubuntuhelp: собственно, там кардинальных изменений не было
<alakazar> просто подскажи как это делается для Истинной Православной Убунту
<alakazar> и всё
<alakazar> ???
<FuryChaplain> google it!
<alakazar> FuryChaplain: отличная помощь
<FuryChaplain> спасибо, я стараюсь поддерживать местный колорит
<FuryChaplain> проще на форуме спросить
<alexandr> ку всем
<alexandr> народ дело такое всё исползал в инете,не могу добиться чтоб работал микрофон в скайпе,подскажите что сделать мне чтоб он заработал
<alexandr> ?
<kir> привет всем
<snwbrdr> привет. подскажите как сменить локаль в bash
<kir> очень нужна помощь специалистов
<alexandr> специалисты спят наверно узе :(
<kir> ммм...единственная надежда только на этот канал
<snwbrdr> изложи мысль, может кто знает
<alexandr> а я в гугле всё переискал
<kir> мне нужно подружить переходничок usb-com с Убунтой и консольным портом на свиче Alcatel
<kir> я много  нашел на форуме и.т.д, но мне нужна пошаговая инстукция, ибо в "Пингвинчиках" я всего 1,5 месяца
<alexandr> кто нить сталкиловался с микрофоном в скайпе?
<kir> я на днях сталкивался
<kir> у меня микрофон заработал только в гарнитуре вместе с наушниками
<alexandr> кабель новый к колонкам воткнул,щас микрофон перестал работать
<kir> а встроенный в нетбук - отказался наотрез работать
<alexandr> kir а как ты с гарнитурой сделал и с наушниками?
<kir> может перезапуск поможет?
<alexandr> неа не помогает
<kir> я зашел в свойства звука, нашел там аудиоустройство, выход и вход и активировал только их
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, значит новый комп покупать...
<kir> ща гляну где там точно ковырялся
<alexandr> всё заработал
<snwbrdr> переходник какой ?
<snwbrdr> prolific
<snwbrdr> ?
<kir> TU-S9
<Sergey_IT> паникеры )
<kir> Trendnet
<artus> kir, дык он у тебя на /dev/ttyUSB0 должен вешатся
<artus> береш в руки minicom и понеслась
<kir> почти пошагово объяснил)))
<artus> kir, эм, а что обяснять?
<alexandr> кир а как ты с гарнитруй разбирался?
<artus> запускаеш миником, выбираеш /dev/ttyUSB0 как порт и вперед
<kir> ну инсталлирую я его. а дальше как?
<kir> а...понял теперь)))
<RuslanSEO> Ребята кто может подсказать по убунту
<snwbrdr> =)
<Sergey_IT> никто
<RuslanSEO> =)
<RuslanSEO> жаль...
<Sergey_IT> здесь про убунту вообще редко говорят
<RuslanSEO> а про что говорят чаще всего?
<artus> !ask | RuslanSEO
<ubuntuhelp> RuslanSEO: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<RuslanSEO> давайте поговорим...
<snwbrdr> это так мне кто нибудь может подсказать как в скрипте изменить локаль ?
<RuslanSEO> чем убунту десктоп от сервера отличается?
<Sergey_IT> snwbrdr, так переменные окружения установи...
<kir> хелп
<kir> minicom: невозможно открыть /dev/tty8: Отказано в доступе
<snwbrdr> смени пользователя
<Sergey_IT> RuslanSEO, а тебе для чего надо?
<kir> а под каким пользователем зайти?
<snwbrdr> Sergey_IT: не, от пользователя все ок. только добавлю скрипт в крон, так он там локаль en  подцепляет
<artus> kir, minicom -s настраиваеш , смотриш в /var/log/messages на какой порт повесился переходник
<RuslanSEO> не пойму как по нику обратиться
<RuslanSEO> Сергей, мне нужно поднять сервер астериск
<artus> kir, sudo используй
<alexandr> народ а кто подскажет как с гарнитурой ну с найшниками и микрофоном чтоб скайп работал?
<Sergey_IT> snwbrdr, не знаю в как кроне, но скрипт напиши и в нем переменные определи и с ними уже нужный скрип запускай
<RuslanSEO> поставил апач, мускул, фрипбх, ошибок никаких, но не работает
<Sergey_IT> snwbrdr, наверно так, сам я не делал (
<snwbrdr> Sergey_IT: а этот скрипт создает автоматически папку с названием месяца, если локаль анлийская папки ессна в английской нотации
<snwbrdr> Sergey_IT: да это я тоже понял что надо в скрипте объявить пока не нашел как =)
<Sergey_IT> snwbrdr, так локаль смени, а потом скрипт с созданием папки
<Sergey_IT> snwbrdr, так как-то LC_*=ru_* mkdir **
<kir> artus спасибо дружище, сейчас попробую)
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, у тебя не самсунг?
<RuslanSEO> так что под такие цели оптимально сразу server инсталлировать?
<kir> программное управление потоком активировать?
<kir> аппаратное отключил, а программное?
<kir> все, не отвечайте - сам понял
<RuslanSEO> на server 10.10 есть gui?
<artus> зачем на сервере гуи?
<RuslanSEO> для нубов
<artus> зачем нубам сервер?
<RuslanSEO> чтоб в кс гонять
<artus> мдя
<RuslanSEO> шутка
<RuslanSEO> как деинсталировать установленые пакеты?
<artus> purge
<RuslanSEO> а где можно взять полноценный справочник по командам
<RuslanSEO> чтоб через терминал общаться
<artus> !toolbox | RuslanSEO
<ubuntuhelp> RuslanSEO: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<RuslanSEO> спасибо
<RuslanSEO> не нашел там таких простых как cd cp
<dmay> чоб сломать?
<zz-shadow> мозг)
<dmay_> мозг ещё нужен
<rekcuFniarB> мозг?
<jham> добавь image-preview через framebuffer в mc, вот будет дело!
<Sergey_IT> народ спит?
<jham> .
<Sergey_IT> ,
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйсто, запустил в терминале vim теперь незнаю как выйти, нажал ctrl+v он написал "Type  :quit<Enter>  to exit Vim" на энтер жму не выходит, что делать?
<artus> :q!
<artus> copyerfiled, а вообще по логике ты должен был выйти ресетом ) как и все первый раз его запустившие )
<copyerfiled> artus я забрел на серв по ssh а там набрал crontab -e ^(
<artus> хех)
<Sergey_IT> это ловушка! )
<copyerfiled> там выбор редакторов был ну я наобум выбрал :) думал закрою сессию все скинется, а тут на сразу без выбора снова тудаже вошел, но вроде уже разобрался чуток :)
<dimm> помогите разобраться с nmap
<dimm> PORT      STATE  SERVICE
<dimm> что значит подпись closed?
<dmay> "закрыто". Ваш К.А.Я.
<rapidsp> обед
<dimm> и почему nmap вывел этот порт?
<dimm> как он смог определить что порт закрыт?
<rapidsp> потомушта он слушается
<dmay> потому что когда он постучался, его посалли не сразу, а вежливо
<Sergey_IT> клозет и в африке клозет...
<dmay> а во вьетнаме он не клозет а дурка и три ракушки
<dmay> *дырка
<copyerfiled> товарищи, в cron вляпал задание, такой вопрос, продолжит ли оно свою работу после перезагрузки сервера, или придется заного вбивать?
<artus> нато о н и крон
<artus> * пробел
<copyerfiled> так будет?
<copyerfiled> поидее если все вписано и сохранено то должно
<artus> угу
<copyerfiled> гуд
<yadolov> ау
<mrrr> вечер добрый
<dmay> хтотут?
<mrrr> я столкнулся с проблемой. когда-то зарегился от балды на форуме убунту.ру. указав мыло и какой-то левый ник
<mrrr> и сейчас на то же мыло зарегить что-то не могу
<mrrr> и ник не помню
<jham> фигово...
<mrrr> и форма, которая отсылает на мыло (если я так понял) твои данные чот не работает
<mrrr> на форуме которая
<mrrr> адресов техподдержки не нашёл чот
<artus> mrrr, пни инквизитора
<mrrr> как вариант могу другое мыло создать, но не люблю плодить за зря
<dmay> кстати. пойти чтоль посрать на форуме...
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, инк, тут?
<mrrr> :\
<mrrr> кстати, ирц-чат этот на фриноде? а фринод он локализован где?
<mrrr> обычно в WeNet'e сидел до этого
<dmay> локализации только для несчастных, не способных освоить азы английского. а таким, как известно, в линуксе не место
<mrrr> не
<mrrr> не об этом речь
<mrrr> ирц распеделена же была изначально
<mrrr> приблизительно по регионам
<dmay> чегот на форуме грустно. не жгут, как в былые времена... или нубы стали уганые?
<mrrr> серваки стояли
<dmay> *пуганые
<mrrr> я не про языковую локализацию :)
<dmay> а
<dmay> местные сервера тупят часто, так что нафиг-нафиг
<mrrr> понятно
<XuMuK> ку
<dmay> ксумук: что сломал?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, чо хотел?
<web1109> kak sdelat' chtob tupoj ubuntu reconnectil \\server\share poslia reboot, cherez gui
<XuMuK> бан ему, за оскорбление оси))*
<XuMuK> гг))*
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice web1109
<inkvizitor68sl> !translit | web1109
<ubuntuhelp> web1109: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-22
<inkvizitor68sl> web1109, man fstab
<web1109> inkvizitor68sl, не хочу комманд лаин и .смбкреденшл, хочу гюаи
<inkvizitor68sl> web1109, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<web1109> inkvizitor68sl, там нет ответа. я сделал через "пласес -> коннект от сервер" но после ребоот все равно надо поити в наутилус и нажать на шорткат
<inkvizitor68sl> web1109, ещё раз повторю. man fstab и эту статью.
<web1109> inkvizitor68sl, тоесть через гюаи никак?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=fstab+gui
<web1109> ладно подожду пока добавят "реконнект он боот" в "пласес -> коннект то сервер". не столь кретично, а глаза сдают
<dmay> web1109: знаешь, глаза не самое твоё проблемное место
<web1109> dmay, догадываюсь далеко не самое, но всетаки долго таращится в екран не могу. И всетаки как-то справляюсь =]
<web1109> dmay, да ишо я знаю как ето зделать через комман лаин, но хотел "аут оф бокс гюаи"
<dmay> мдэ. а ещё говорят что ubuntu for human beings...
<dmay> что-то я сомневаюсь что только для human...
<inkvizitor68sl> web1109, там никогда не будет reconnect on boot
<inkvizitor68sl> man init
<inkvizitor68sl> reconnect on login - мейби. Но это тоже неэффективно
<web1109> dmay,  убунту ето лутший вариант для новичков. Но как толко отступаеш с протоптаный тропы, надо быть линух гуру. а потом после апгреид, вспоминать че там подкручивал
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а можно его как нить того... чтоб куда нить его сообщения бот сохранял. а я с утра почитаю. а то если счас читать то мой моск взорвётся (
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, оставь комп включенным и сверни клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> я сча артурега досмотрю и тоже спать
<dmay> да он сам гаснет через 5 минут... а мне лень как-то лезть куда-то что-то настраивать
<dmay> в принципе и пёс с ним
<sharikoff> re
<Divinorum> оооо...всем привет.
<academ> Всем привет.
<sharikoff> ку
<academ> Помогите с Дебиан. Непонятные касяки с ДНС, на ping mail.domen.local выдает "ping: unknown host", на каманду host выдает реальный адрес и он пингуется. В чем могут быть грабли ???
<sharikoff> грабли с зонами как обычно
<academ> Подскажите что может быть с ДНС.
<academ> Пока дождешся ответа, вечность пройдет :-) Вопрос снимается, решение нашел.
<Mell> подскажите какую *унту лучше поставить на acer 3690 (1.6 Гц, 1 Гб  оперативы) ?
<Mell> подскажите какую *унту лучше поставить на acer 3690 (1.6 Гц, 1 Гб  оперативы) ?
<DAISY> дохленький какой айсер у него
<DAISY> I make daisy chains
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<zipfer> народ, кто ни будь работал с convirt'ом?
<stalker_kg> народ, подскажите как проверить драйвера устройств в убунту 10.10, чтобы узнать какие драверы установлены
<stalker_kg> особо интересует драйвер видео карты
<academ> какой командой устанавливается пакет .tar.gz
<stalker_kg> пакеты тар и гз распаковать или создать?
<stalker_kg> academ
<academ> stalker_kg: распаковать, флеш плеер установить
<stalker_kg> # tar xf primer.tar# Распаковать архив primer.tar в текущую папку;
<stalker_kg> # tar xzf primer.tar.gz# Распаковать tar-архив с Gzip;
<SergeyIT> stalker_kg, если не устанавливал, то стоит из коробки...
<stalker_kg> ето как из коробки?
<stalker_kg> я ничего не устанавливал сам, видео работает отлично, жалоб в общем нет, но нужно узнать что за драйвер стоит в данный момент
<sharikoff> ку
<SergeyIT> stalker_kg, из коробки - из дистрибутива открытые драйвера
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<stalker_kg> SergeyIT : спасибо посмотрю
<Voruga> * #ubuntu-ru
<sharikoff> Voruga: какин проблемы?
<sharikoff> *какие
<|rapidsp|> очевидно ж какие - инет нестабильный :)
<sharikoff> |rapidsp|: =) ну может психика не стабильная =))
<sharikoff> мне скучно..
<sharikoff> нимагу...
<cerber> пт
<sharikoff> вт
<FH|SM> cp
<sharikoff> вт точно говорю
<|rapidsp|> вт...ср... но не пт точно!
<crazymouse> точно вт
<cerber> думаю на сегодня это все что я смогу из себе выжать
<|rapidsp|> токда пк
<sharikoff> дс пе
<sharikoff> досвидания приходи еще
<cerber> надо срастить и пивка взять
<FH|SM> виски лучше
<cerber> студент
<sharikoff> сэм
<sharikoff> раз студент
<cerber> :))))
<sharikoff> ууу
<SergeyIT> ку
<serkus> ху
<[DarkMist]> есть кто живой!!
<[DarkMist]> помогите справится с apt-get !!
<san4o> [DarkMist]: ты нарушил идилию тишины )
<serkus>  задавай вопрос
<[DarkMist]> lbvtq ns nen&&
<[DarkMist]> проблема с установкой udev!!!!
<[DarkMist]> зависает на  удев и все ничегоо непроисходит!!
<SergeyIT> и чего пишет?
<[DarkMist]> http://cdn.turnkeylinux.org/files/attachments/lamp-upgrade.png
<[DarkMist]> вот такая проблема((
<[DarkMist]> я запускаю dpkg --cjnfigure   тоже самое((
<san4o> [DarkMist]: что именно ты хочеш сделать ?
<san4o> обычно пользуются так dpkg-reconfigure имя-пакета
<[DarkMist]> сандо я пытаюсь проапгрейдить систему
<[DarkMist]> апддейт выполняется а апргрейд зависает на удеве(
<san4o> sudo apt-get upgrade   качает пакеты начинает ставить и зависает ?
<SergeyIT> 10.04 на 10.10?
<[DarkMist]> вот у людей тоже самое
<[DarkMist]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583676
<[DarkMist]> зависает после того как скачало, на самой установки
<san4o> [DarkMist]: мож через aptitude попробуй обновить
<san4o> [DarkMist]: и кеш почисть
<[DarkMist]> как почистить кеш??
<san4o> вдруг пакет с ошибкой скачало. пусть перекачает
<san4o> sudo apt-get clean
<[DarkMist]> нет ничего непомогло
<[DarkMist]> возможно назат откатить эту удевку??
<SergeyIT> [DarkMist], поставь по-новой - быстрее будет
<SergeyIT> ушел... (
<san4o> SergeyIT: та да. пакет udev  зависимостей пол системы тянет. удалить и установить не получится походу
<SergeyIT> san4o, он еще позавчера с этим был - давно бы переставил. Это и правильнее...
<san4o> мы легких путей не ищем )))
<SergeyIT> если он из под root'а работает, то представляю, что у него может быть
<san4o> SergeyIT: http://cdn.turnkeylinux.org/files/attachments/lamp-upgrade.png  точно из рута ...
<SergeyIT> опять тихо
<User_> подскажите как тут на фриноде канал зарегистрировать?
<User_> тут чан серв есть а если на новый канал зайти там чансерва нету, как его туда "позвать"?)
<skai> User_: /join #freenode
<User_> там одни пендосы )
<SergeyIT> а чего за канал будет?
<SergeyIT> Панамский, не?
<User_> хуже
<AndreX>  /msg chanserv register #канал <пароль> <описание>
<uncheckout> спасибо
<uncheckout> а как чансерв на канал позвать?)
<uncheckout> вот тут он есть а на новом канале только я)
<uncheckout> канал зарегистрировал
<uncheckout> нашел вроде /msg chanserv help set guard
<some1_> как сменить порядок загрузки ядер в grub2?
<san4o> some1_: что именно не нравится ?
<some1_> san4o, установлено 2 ядра, 2.6.35 и liquorix. по дефолту грузиться liquorix. как сделать чтоб загружалось 2.6.35 не удаляя liquorix?
<san4o> some1_: есть опция grub_default в конфиг файле какая ОС или ядро по умолчанию грузятся
<some1_> san4o, там стоит 0... (/etc/default/grub) на что менять?
<san4o> some1_: попробуй 1  и sudo update-grub чтобы обновило
<some1_> san4o, ok... p.s.: в чем разница менжду update-grub и update-grub2?
<san4o> some1_: хм. даже не знаю. они одно и тоже делают )
<some1_> san4o, спасибо, попробую и отпишусь
<novns> посоветуйте иконки флагов, чтоб без искажений помещались в индикатор
<some1> san4o, 1 - то же ядро только recovery mode, 2 - 2.6.35 (то что нужно было). спасибо
<novns> 16 на 16 слишком мелко
<razor96> народ, сори что не в тему: тут есть кто-нибудь, неплохо знающий французский?
<novns> 24 на 24 уже искажаются
<san4o> novns: незачто
<san4o> novns: ой не тебе )
<ejina> Привет! Есть кто?
<san4o> novns: http://itshaman.ru/category/ubuntu?pg=6&c=ubuntu на этом сайте есть статья как менять иконки переключения раскладок на флаги. там же и значки
<novns> san4o, как менять-то я знаю, я подходящих не нашёл
<novns> спасибо
<san4o> немного поищи саму статью не помню. но там есть знаю точно
<novns> san4o, там ссылка на иконки, которые как раз не подходят
<novns> не точно соответствуют индикатору
<novns> но всё равно спасибо
<ejina> чет я доэкспериментироволся со сменой флагов раскладки. апплет слетел((
<novns> лучше немножко покорёженные, чем никакие
<san4o> novns: а самому сделать ? gimp и вперед ..
<novns> лень :-)
<novns> к родному гномовскому переключателю 24 на 24 идеально подходили
<novns> а в убунте индикатор зараза
<novns> вообще идея индикаторов какая-то странная
<ejina> кто может подсказать по грабу2? чет немного не понятно...
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а с симулятором Qucs кто-нибудь работал?
<SergeyIT> razor96, здесь /join #ubuntu-fr )
<s1l21x1> тут русские есть?
<SergeyIT> нет (
<SergeyIT> убунту только (
<razor96> s1l21x1, как ты думаешь, кто должен сидеть на #ubuntu-RU?
<s1l21x1> ок)) Можно вопрос по linux?
<SergeyIT> razor96, а переводчик не помогает ?
<s1l21x1> как создать и установить убунту на лайф сиди?
<FoxHound> s1l21x1: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download качаешь, прожигаешь на болванку)
<s1l21x1> я пробовал создавать но после загрузки с флешки не загружалась винда
<nikita_> всем привет
<FoxHound> s1l21x1: тебе не надо ее устанавливать?
<razor96> SergeyIT, переводчик годится обычно только для отдельных слов
<nikita_> не подскажите что за хня такая и как лечить?
<nikita_> X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
<nikita_>   Major opcode of failed request:  65 (X_PolyLine)
<nikita_>   Serial number of failed request:  973
<nikita_>   Current serial number in output stream:  978
<s1l21x1> есть какая нибудь полная инструкция для создания live uSb
<FoxHound> s1l21x1: там же
<nikita_> запускаю варкрафт 3 через wine w3l.exe -opengl
<razor96> s1l21x1, есть программка Unetbootin, она может помочь
<s1l21x1> я через нее создавал и винда слетела
<nikita_> кто нить встречался с такой ошибкой?
<s1l21x1> может быть есть какието дополнительные настройки
<s1l21x1> ????????
<razor96> s1l21x1, это как так? никогда не слышал чтобы от такого слетало что-нибудь
<SergeyIT> razor96, а переводчица годится не только для слов? ))
<razor96> SergeyIT, а переводчица за просто так работать не хочет))
<s1l21x1> ребят можите помоч?
<s1l21x1> какая по вашему мнению самая защищенная ОС
<s1l21x1> linux?
<novns> защищённая от чего?
<s1l21x1> от взлома?
<novns> все одинаковы
<s1l21x1> *!
<novns> а самая защищённая - голый дос, там ломать нечего
<s1l21x1> а самая быстрая?
<|rapidsp|> на дистрвотч
<novns> самотря какие задачи
<nikita_> Самая защищенная это та которая отключена от инета
<dmay> s1l21x1: самая защищенная это виндовс у моего бывшего шефа. у него системник в сейфе стоял, с УПСом, и с сетевым кабелем втыкающимся на разъём на стенке сейфа
<dmay> вот это было ппц как защищенная ОС
<s1l21x1> где посмотреть ресурсы для сборки собственной ОС на основе ядра linux
<dmay> s1l21x1: а самая быстрая, очевидно же, дос
<novns> собственной?
<s1l21x1> DA)
<dmay> s1l21x1: google(linux from scratch)
<novns> dmay, не, дос не умеет cuda
<novns> и распараллеливание процессов
<|rapidsp|> куда он не умеет?
<dmay> novns: про куду не спрашивали, про скорость спрашивали
<novns> |rapidsp|, cuda
<novns> погуглите
<dmay> novns: то есть ты пришёл, выпендрился умным словом, и теперь посылаешь всех его гуглить?
<dmay> novns: конгртьюлешенз! ты превзошел всех троллей этого канала вместе взятых!
<novns> ничего в нём особенно умного нет
<s1l21x1> парни я программист и хочу разобраться и работать в linux
<|rapidsp|> гы.. у дмея хлеб отнимают :)
<novns> s1l21x1, ну никто не запрещает
<novns> разбирайтесь да работайте
<dmay> s1l21x1: бросай это сразу, занимайся или пыхпыхом с рубями, или .нет-стеком. программазмом под линупс на жизнь ты не заработаешь.
<novns> dmay, выпендрился тремя словами?
<AndreX> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<dmay> точнее, заработаешь, канешн. но это надо ой каким умным быть
<dmay> novns: всё ещё обижаешься и переживаешь?
<novns> что переживаю?
<dmay> обиду, позор и унижение :3
<novns> не судите по себе :-)
<User082[web]> народ подскажите, можно репу держать на ntfs?
<dmay> ну вот, докатились до "нет ты дурак"
<s1l21x1> Скажите как вы оцениваете  Qubes OC
<novns> User082[web], какую репу?
<dmay> User082[web]: ещё и не такое можно. вопрос только - зачем
<User082[web]> репозиторий
<User082[web]> локалный
<novns> можно, конечно
<dmay> s1l21x1: неизвестный форк неизвестного дистра который всё равно помрёт через год-два
<User082[web]> просто там еще файлы для винды...
<novns> не хотите их случайно задеть?
<novns> или в чём трудность?
<dmay> подозреваю что не хочет. но по любому заденет )
<User082[web]> да не
<User082[web]> это я знаю что не чего не случится с файлами
<novns> работать будет немножко медленнее, чем родные фс
<novns> но будет
<User082[web]> меня интересовало - сам убунту сможет апдеиться через нтфс
<novns> какая ему разница?
<dmay> да хоть с самба-шары, какое ей дело?
<User082[web]> вот и спросил)
<novns> в fstab пропишите, чтоб всегда смонтировано было
<s1l21x1> а вы сами собирали ОС из сорсов??
<novns> s1l21x1, это вам к гентушникам
<s1l21x1> ???
<s1l21x1> киньте сервер
<s1l21x1> )
<novns> соседний канал генту-ру
<dmay> s1l21x1: из каких сырцов? тут половина не знает что такое ядро
<User082[web]> а нет эмулятора запускать яблочный софт для никсов?
<s1l21x1> Я ядро готовое хочу взять))
<dmay> есть. макбук через тимвьювер.
<User082[web]> кернел лучше самамому собирать
<s1l21x1> why??
<User082[web]> мне так удобнее, мусора много убираю...
<dmay> патамушта папацански. и тёлачкам нравица, очевидно же
<User082[web]> зачем тебе модули которые ты вообще не используешь...
<User082[web]> к примеру
<novns> так они есть не просят
<s1l21x1> http://www.linux.org.ru/books/Distro/lfsbook/ нормальная книжка??
<novns> lfs - ненормальный подход
<dmay> s1l21x1: нет!!11 там в конце все умирают!!
<User082[web]> не подсажете - на терабайт или 512гб какую лучше фс ставить ?
<s1l21x1> подскажите что выбрать)) Я читаю роберта лав разработка ядра linux
<User082[web]> целиковый раздел
<novns> ставиь ext4 и не периться по этому поводу
<s1l21x1> киньте ссылки на русском
<novns> *не париться
<novns> btrfs ещё не готова
<dmay> ехехех... где-ж моё розовое детсво, когда хотелось всё тюнить и настраивать неделями... вместо того чтоб работать идти >.<
<User082[web]> и терабайт выдержит?
<novns> а какая ему разница?
<dmay> нет, плин, хрустеть будет
<User082[web]> сенкс
<novns>  man mkfs.ext4
<novns> почитайте там про параметры
<s1l21x1> ??HELP
<User082[web]> у меня может глюки, репозиторий скачивается со 1,8Мбит, а скорость соед 7Мбит, отдача должна быть 700-800килобит?
<User082[web]> Downloading 35274 archive files using 20 threads... Begin time: Tue Mar 22 13:17:27 2011, Скачалось уже 20,1Гб
<dmay> м-б ты где-то биты с байтами путеашь?
<User082[web]> yt
<User082[web]> не
<User082[web]> любой другой коннект качаю 800килобит скорость скажем торрент, а репа сразу 1,8
<novns> кстати, убунта умеет как-нибудь дельтами выкачивать обновления?
<User082[web]> не понял
<novns> ну есть такая технология
<AndreX> дельтами?
<User082[web]> имеешь ввиду не проверенные пакеты обновлетния - тест?
<novns> нет
<novns> имеется в виду не выкачивание всего бинарника заново, а только раницы со старой версией
<novns> *разницы
<novns> бинарный дифф
<novns> гугль так виндовую версию хрома обновляет, например
<User082[web]> хз
<User082[web]> не давно на убунте
<novns> гентушники исходники выкачивают с помощью своего дельтапа
<User082[web]> кстати а как генту последнию поставить, есть лайв дистр но он только грузится в кде а как его установть?
<novns> устанавливать его по хэндбуку
<novns> загрузиться с лайвсиди, подготовить разделы и распаковать минимальный stage3
<novns> после этого пойти туда в chroot, собрать ядро и загрузчик
<novns> в хэндбуке всё по шагам описано
<User082[web]> вот интересно - адобский софт есть под яблоко, вроде оси схожи, исток один.. а можно к примеру фотошоп маковский запустить в убунте?))
<novns> сомнительно
<novns> у макоси только ядро родом их юниксов
<novns> и какие-то основные сервисы
<antik> привет всем
<novns> а система их nextstep растёт
<novns> *из
<User082[web]> ясно, а каким лучше софтом записывать никсовые дистры на юсб флешки?
<novns> unetbootin
<novns> вроде универсальная штука
<User082[web]> с ее помощью не помещается бактрак4 на флешку 2гб
<User082[web]> он боот загрузчик свой дописывает
<User082[web]> и он не влезает и ошибку выдает
<User082[web]> а образ помещается
<novns> интересно
<User082[web]> ага
<novns> убунта и федора предлагают другие варианты
<novns> но самый простой вариант - записать диск
<antik> если я задам вопрос по связке wine+xfce меня забанят? =)
<novns> antik, какой вопрос-то?
<User082[web]> какие варианты?
<antik> при запуске из консоли через wineconsole выдается ошибка что мол X сервер не запущен или $DISPLAY  содержит ошибочную инфу
<novns> User082[web], убунта рекомендует pendrivelinux
<novns> а у федоры собственный liveusb-creator
<User082[web]> у менz кjсяrи в рfсrkflе
<User082[web]> поставил 10.10 бунту и раскладка глючиn
<User082[web]> что за ерунда
<User082[web]> не подcкажите
<|rapidsp|> обновись
<novns> сама переключается неожиданно?
<|rapidsp|> предупреждает сначала :)
<User082[web]> репозитарий докачаю и локальyо j,нjdлюсm
<User082[web]> репозитарий докачаю и локальyо j,нjdлюсm
<User082[web]> да
<|rapidsp|> а пока отключи "своя раскладка для каждого окна"
<User082[web]> откл все раdнj
<vadimfonov> Привет всем. Ребят, если кому не лень помогите коротко разобраться с вопросом по доступу к локальному компьютеру из интернета под убунту 10.10
<novns> vadimfonov, какой доступ нужен?
<Sergey_IT> vadimfonov, добейся, чтобы ping  проходил
<novns> самба обычно закрыта у провайдеров, слишком дырява
<novns> ssh есть, vnc есть
<vadimfonov> novns: у меня на убунте 10.10 стоит CRM на 127.0.0.1 что нужно сделать чтобы я мог на неё заходить из интернета с других машин?
<novns> что такое crm?
<vadimfonov> кароч пхп страница
<novns> если оно слушает какой-то порт, отфорвардите любой внешний на него
<vadimfonov> а вообще crm это система управления взаимодействием с клиентами, типо базы данных
<novns> вам нужно любому доступ дать?
<novns> или только самому себе?
<vadimfonov> всем впринципе, ибо там авторизация
<vadimfonov> кто не надо не сможет дальше сунуться
<novns> я бы разрешил ходить по ssh, кому надо сам отфорвардит себе порт
<vadimfonov> не подскажешь как это сделать или где почитать про это?
<vadimfonov> был бы благодарен если за краткое объяснение )
<vadimfonov> просто сам хреново в этом разбираюсь)
<User662[web]> Привет, подскажите с проблемой, установил хубунту на внешний жесткий диск (sdb), настроил на нем отдельный груб, но при загрузке пишет, что file not fount   grub rescue>     Хотя обнаружил, что на другом компьютере отлично загружается, у меня asus k40in, кто нÐ
<novns> vadimfonov, про iptables почитайте
<vadimfonov> novns: после прочтения в принципе всё станет ясно?)
<novns> vadimfonov, в гугле  iptables перенаправление портов
<novns> будут примеры
<AndreX> !233 | User662[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='233'
<AndreX> !255 | User662[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User662[web]: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<User662[web]> Привет, подскажите с проблемой, установил хубунту на внешний жесткий диск (sdb)
<User662[web]> настроил на нем отдельный груб, но при загрузке пишет, что file not fount   grub rescue>
<User662[web]>  Хотя обнаружил, что на другом компьютере отлично загружается, у меня asus k40in, кто нибудь сталкивался?
<artus> vadimfonov, http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ssh_tunnelling.html
<novns> User662[web], груб какой версии?
<User662[web]> novns, который в дистрибутиве 10.10, сейчас точнее посмотрю
<User662[web]> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<User662[web]> такая же точно система, когда на основном стояла, то отлично грузилась и на асусе
<novns> про этот сложно подсказать
<novns> у него нет простого конфига, как у старого
<novns> он сам как-то ядра ищет
<KIPARIS> Добрый день всем. Помогите пожалуйста с partimage. Расписал здесь:
<KIPARIS> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=144720.new#new
<artus> есть у него конфиг
<artus> !grub2 | User662[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User662[web]: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> ubuntuhelp, смотри вику
<novns> artus, есть, но создаётся автоматически grub-mkconfig
<novns> правила его править по идее нельзя
<novns> сами должны работать
<artus> можно , для этого есть /etc/default/grub
<artus> и потом sudo update-grub2
<User662[web]> Дак, а как может быть, что на одной машине норм, а на другой проблемы? Вообще не понимаю
<novns> User662[web], легко может быть
<artus> KIPARIS, testdisk пробовал?
<novns> второй груб ещё в альфа-версиях, на самом деле
<User662[web]> novns, а с чем связано?
<novns> во многих дистрибьютивах на него не рискуют пока переходить
<KIPARIS> artus: Нет чё это тестирует?
<novns> в федоре ещё первый груб
<novns> в генте тоже
<novns> User662[web], его ещё не дописали и не отладили
<artus> KIPARIS, ну оно к томуж востанавливает fs в случае если она запорота
<User662[web]> а как можно заменить его на 1?
<User662[web]> Чтоб поменьше вручную ковырять?
<novns> в убунте не знаю
<novns> как раз в первом придётся вручную конфиг писать самому
<novns> зато если правильно написан, не сломается
<SergeyIT> novns, это откуда что груб еще альфа?
<novns> SergeyIT, из практики
<artus> novns, а тебе религия щапрещает /boot/grub/grub.cfg править как тебе хочется ?
<artus> *з
<SergeyIT> novns, из практики - весь линукс альфа )
<novns> SergeyIT, из практики - есть стабильные версии и нестабильные
<novns> второй груб не стабилен
<SergeyIT> novns, не заметил ;)
<novns> ну почитайте, почему на него федора не перешла
<novns> и почему в гунте он замаскирован
<novns> *генте
<novns> и багрепорты тех, кто размаскировал на свой страх
<artus> а гента тут причем ?
<SergeyIT> novns, аа зачем читать? Работает ведь всё )
<novns> artus, при том, что там обычно тестируются самые распоследние версии всего пользователями
<artus> в дебиане работает как часы и хорошо )
<novns> а вот второй груб они категорически не рекомендуют
<novns> даже для экспериментов
<iiiasd> въебал
<artus> @kick iiiasd следим за речью
<iiiasd> ого, как холодной водой из ведра обдало)
<iiiasd> меня не кикали лет пять как)
<SergeyIT> novns, ты страшилок начитался? ) Если все читать, то никакую ОС ставить нельзя...
<novns> SergeyIT, при чём здесь страшилки?
<novns> вон человек пожаловался, что на одном железе работает, а на другом нет
<User662[web]> это про меня)
<novns> в случае второго груба просто удивляться нечему
<User662[web]> сейчас обновляю все и груб в том числе и попробую
<novns> он не дописан
<User662[web]> дак на что его заменить мб тогда?
<artus> novns, причем тут работает и нет? он впилил винт на внешний винт , ты уверен что у него одинаковые конфиги в плане винтов и всего остального ?
<artus> а если у него в встабе не через uuid прописаны разделы?
<novns> artus, по идее должно через uuid
<artus> novns, это по идее
<SergeyIT> надо сначала разобраться, а потом груб критиковать...
<novns> второй груб для того и превратили в развесистую клюкву, чтоб само всё работало
<SergeyIT> и работает...
<novns> ну да, в большинстве случаев
<SergeyIT> так и линукс работает "в большинстве случаев"
<User662[web]> стоп, покажите пример, как в фстабе должно быть прописано, а я со своим сравню
<novns> второй груб - это как ядро из гита
<novns> там никто не гарантирует ничего
<artus> User662[web], показывай фстаб на paste.pro
<artus> novns, ну учитывая что первый забросили то к чему эта полемика ?
<total__> всем приветс
<novns> artus, к ответу на вопрос <User662[web]> Дак, а как может быть, что на одной машине норм, а на другой проблемы? Вообще не понимаю
<artus> пусть фстаб покажет сначала
<artus> да и grub.cfg до кучи
<chelaxe> ку
<User662[web]> http://paste.pro/1343296 блин, вроде все норм с ним
<User662[web]> http://paste.pro/1343297 а это конфиг груба
<artus> User662[web], ну и какой порядок загрузки у тебя ?
<artus> в плане определения винтов
<alexandr> привет всем
<artus> ибо hd1 это sdb  , а там где он не  работаеть он видно как sda подхватывается
<alexandr> кто подскажет как с этим справиться?при обновление мне система пишет: Обновление отменено,Ваша система может оказаться в непригодном для исользования состояние.Сейчас будет запущен процесс востановления (dpkg --configure -a).
<User662[web]> не не, у меня на обоих машинах как sdb определяется
<User662[web]> sda - внутренний
<User662[web]> у обоих
<novns> alexandr, apt-get dist-upgrade из командной строки
<novns> там ккакие ошибки, скопипастите на пастебин подробно
<alexandr> через sudj?
<novns> разумеется
<alexandr> в терменале писать
<novns> да
<novns> там больше подробностей будет, чем в графическом обновляторе
<sergey__> Всем здрасте. подскажите видео плейер с поддержкой субтитров во внешнем файле
<razor96> vlc
<SergeyIT> razor96, как французский?
<novns> alexandr, так что с обновлениями? или уже всё нормально?
<razor96> SergeyIT, с помощью гугл-транслэйта кое-как справился
<alexandr> novns я пока на работе,приду домой и всё расскажу те
<novns> alexandr, мне это не надо, если что
<novns> это вам надо
<SergeyIT> razor96, поздравляю. А я его забыл почти (
<razor96> SergeyIT, давно учил?
<SergeyIT> razor96, не говорил 29 лет )
<KIPARIS> artus: тестдиск ничё не решил
<User020[web]> Привет всем еще раз, подскажите, как grub на lilo в xubuntu 10.10 заменить
<User020[web]> ?
<xoveax> Доброго вечера! Мне update-manager активно пытается всучить kerberos, который мне нафиг не нужен. Как бы мне об этом сообщить update-manager'у ?
<AndreX> User020[web]: навиг это тебе???
<SergeyIT> xoveax, значит он у тебя установлен
<User020[web]> У меня на одном железе с внешнего грузится, а на ноуте выдает ошибку file not found
<AndreX> xoveax: удалить kerberos
<KIPARIS> Можно ли восстановить раздел из образа созданный partimage срочно нужна помощь. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=144720.new#new
<xoveax> Что-то не припомню чтобы я в сознательном состоянии его вобще ставил. Удаление, конечно же, помогло.
<xoveax> Благодарю.
<AndreX> KIPARIS: http://eee-pc.ru/wiki/ubuntu:%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<User020[web]> дак кто нить знает как лило ставить вместо груба? Или мб ссылку подкинете, а то что то найти не могу пока что
<alexandr> подскажите плиз как удалить прогу wireshark в терменале?
<ruslan_seo> ребята подскажите пожалуйста, asterisk не стартует как надо. куда смотреть в первую очередь?
<AndreX> alexandr: sudo aptitude purge wireshark
<alexandr> спс
<novns> User020[web], на ноутбуке винда стоит?
<AndreX> хм в дебиан нету add-apt-repository :)
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой нету
<inkvizitor68sl> на кой он нужен?
<novns> AndreX, python-software-properties
<AndreX> незнаю хотел реп добавить придёться в сорслист идти ))
<novns> в дебиане есть python-software-properties?
<alexandr> novns ты тут?
<novns> да
<AndreX> да есть
<alexandr> пишет ошибку
<novns> AndreX, ну так поставьте и будет вам add-apt-repository
<novns> alexandr, на пастебин процитируйте
<alexandr> это что?
<novns> !help pastebin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help pastebin'
<novns> http://pastebin.com/
<novns> короче
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell alexandr about paste
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr, please see my private message
<alexandr> неизвестный парметр командной строки
<alexandr> 'p'
<alexandr> из upgarade
<novns> apt-get dist-upgrade
<alexandr> upgrade
<alexandr> он мне и пишет его
<novns> чудеса
<novns> скопипастите дословно на пастебин, включая команды, которые вводите
<novns> телепатов же нет
<alexandr> Неизвестный параметр командной строки 'p' [из -upgarde].
<novns> alexandr, upgrade
<novns> буквы перепутаны
<alexandr> увидел
<novns> что теперь пишет?
<alexandr> E: Неизвестный параметр командной строки 'p' [из -upgrade].
<novns> alexandr, какую команду вводите, дословно?
<alexandr> sudo apt-get dist -upgrade
<novns> зачем пробел после dist?
<novns> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alexandr> спс понял
<novi4ok> Приветствую всех.
<novi4ok> Кто может мне помочь с Ubuntu 10.10?
<ruslan_seo> подскажите /var/run/asterisk/asterisk.ctl файл создан, но нулевой размер. выскакивает ошибка при старте астериск
<novns> novi4ok, на такие вопросы никто не отвечает. спрашивайте сразу по существу
<ruslan_seo> где искать ошибку?
<novi4ok> Ok.
<novns> ruslan_seo, в /var/log
<novns> куда он там свои логи пишет
<alexandr> Отчёты apport не записаны, так достигнут MaxReports.При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:alsa-driver-linuxant.E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<alexandr> novns вот он мне что написал
<novns> alexandr, дословно?
<alexandr> да
<novns> или там продолжение есть?
<alexandr> нет всё
<novns> на error code (1 обрывается?
<alexandr> нет
<novns> тогда полностью всё на пастебин
<novns> в ирц длинные сообщения обрезаются же
<novns> я не вижу до конца ошибку
<alexandr> я полностью написал на коде 1 не обрабатывается
<novns> ты написал, а на канал не передалось
<novns> здесь ограничение по количеству символов в сообщении
<novns> скопипасти на пастебин
<novi4ok> Установил Ubuntu 10.10. Теперь проблема возникла такая: если переключаюсь на русскую раскладку, то левая кнопка мыши перестает работать. Помогает только перезагрузка компьютера. Открыв в таком состоянии .txt-файл, обнаружил, что при перемещении курсора текÑ
<AndreX> !255
<ubuntuhelp> На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<novi4ok> Ok. Sorry.
<novi4ok> никто не знает?
<novns> novi4ok, ваше сообщение полностью не передалось
<novns> оборвалось на "что при перемещении курсора тек"
<novi4ok> Постараюсь более маленькими сообщениями писать.
<rekcuFniarB> А чё такой кривой сервер? На других серверах длинные сообщения в таких случаях просто разбиваются на несколько.
<novns> вообще, похоже на железную проблему
<novi4ok> ...при перемещении курсора текст выделяется будто зажата клавиша Shift. С правой кнопкой мыши проблем нет. В чем может быть проблема?
<novns> клавиша shift залипает
<novns> novi4ok, ещё, если ноутбук с тачпадом, может тачпад гадить
<ruslan_seo> novns, в логах нотисы и ворнинги
<novns> ruslan_seo, я им не пользуюсь, подсказать сложно что-то тут
<novns> попробуйте запустиь вручную
<novns> *запустить
<ruslan_seo> да запускаю вручную
<novns> от обычного пользователя?
<ruslan_seo> пишет что файла нет, хотя он есть
<ruslan_seo> от рута
<novns> вот явно, что ему прав не хватает
<novi4ok> Ага, теперь обе кнопки мыши не работают. Курсор-стрелка перемещается, но кнопки не работают.
<novi4ok> Никто не знает?
<novi4ok> Ладно, извините.
<ruslan_seo> странно
<Sergey_IT> ку
<DropSQL> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> заноси!
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, когда будет в ubuntu пакетом firefox - 4я версия, релиз? :)
<Sergey_IT> а что на оф. сайте говорят?
<only_you> DropSQL: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<DropSQL> only_you: сенкс :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, сенкс не булькает
<only_you> lflf)
<DropSQL> не подскажите ли ещё плз, почему XNeur после запуска демона тормозит набор русского текста? то есть максимум 1-2 символа в секунду вводится...
<DropSQL> как это исправить?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем он нужен?
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: only_you: я сделаю Вас здоровей :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: ну мне очень удобно Shift+Break  - переводит в транслит выделеный текст
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, уже не сделаешь (
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, а зачем?
<only_you> гг
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: быстрей чем перенабирать после смены раскладки :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: сделаю :) не налив один раз, у Вас еть шанс быть здоровей и дальше :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, я сам налить могу, но уже и не хочется
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: слава богу :)
<DropSQL> так как, модскажете? :) как быть? не удобно постоянно перенабирать текст...
<artus> зарание вводить текст правельно )
<artus> *и
<DropSQL> или...? :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, ссзб )
<artus> без или
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: не понял, что это? :)
<DropSQL> artus: жаль :(
<Sergey_IT> !ссзб | DropSQL
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='DropSQL'
<Sergey_IT> !ссзб
<Sergey_IT> кто бота сломал!
<DropSQL> :)
<DropSQL> а что должно быть на эту комманду? :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, в гугл отправит )) искать ссзб ))
<DropSQL> :)
<alexandr> люди плиз какого числа выйдет 11,04?
<Ep5iloN_> спроси у гуугла ))
<Ep5iloN_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<dmay> alexandr: ходи на форум почаще. если увидишь утром +500 новых тем типа "обновился, сломалось X,Y и Z" - значит ВОТ ОНО :3
<alexandr> а,кстати ещё когда все буквы закончаться в англ.языке,то как убунта будет называться тогда?
<DropSQL> Релиз Ubuntu 11.04 «Изящный Нарвал» (англ. Natty Narwhal) ожидается 28 апреля 2011 года.
<DropSQL> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_11.04
<dmay> что нить типа Ambiguous butterfly
<dmay> если оно, канешн, доживёт до тех времен )
<DropSQL> dmay: а почему нет? :)
<dmay> ну дык, по идее, последний релиз вообще должен быть 12.10 :3
<DropSQL> dmay: а дальше что? :) конец убунте? :)
<sylion> народ на канале есть программисты? Помогите совет пожалуйста! Пм..
<DropSQL> sylion: задай лучше вопрос... а там будет понятно кто может помочь
<dmay> DropSQL: конец календарю майа же. а значит - трындец, опокалипсис, метеорит, столкновение луны с земной осью, эпидемия птичьего гриппа итеде итепе
<dmay> sylion: совет - бросай это и иди в нефтянку
<DropSQL> ну тогда будет пофиг :)
<dmay> sylion: это я тебе как программист говорю
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, 2011-04-31
<sylion> вобщем программа на C++/QT, выполняю команду "system("sudo <команда>")", вопервых как сделать чтобы отобразилось окно ввода пароля? 2е как выброс в консоль от этой команды загнать в textEdit?
<dmay> точно тебе говорю - лучше в нефтянку
<DropSQL> dmay: а главное прибыльно? :)
<dmay> главное - не айти :3
<DropSQL> sylion: а ты в слепую пишешь всё? или может читаешь какоет руководство?
<DropSQL> sylion: неужели там не написано как создать окошко? с двумя полями и одной кнопкой?
<sylion> DropSQL: да не ято книги читал по QT да и программирую давненько, только восновном на виндовс :) а тут на линух надо и даж не знаю где найти инфу нужную...
<DropSQL> sylion: http://lmwshav.org.ua/articls.php?id_art=7 вторая ссылка в гугле
<DropSQL> sylion: http://symmetrica.net/qt4/lesson3.htm но лучше начни с первого урока
<sylion> DropSQL: спс
<ruslan_seo> ура!
<ruslan_seo> пендосы молодцы
<dmay> ruslan_seo: мак купил?
<ruslan_seo> не)
<sylion> DropSQL: всё конечно хорошо но вопрос не в том. Мне надо перехватить выхлоп в консоль (в обеих случаях) программы которую я запускаю с приложения QT
<ruslan_seo> установил Asterisk и Freepbx
<ruslan_seo> и даже работает
<DropSQL> sylion: окно уже получилось создать? :)
<dmay> sylion: даже я, быдлосишарпнег знаю, что "выхлоп в консоль" называется stdout >.<
<sylion> DropSQL: ну с окнами у меня както проблем и небыло, просто я пытался вызвать стандартный kdialog в связке с sudo
<dmay> sylion: вон из программирования, неверный!
<DropSQL>  sylion: http://www.cyberforum.ru/cpp-linux/thread21216.html
<DropSQL>  dmay: :)
<sylion> DropSQL: :) всё равно немного не то но коечто полезное есть...
<DropSQL> sylion: на странице 3 написано как результат вывести
<sylion> DropSQL: вот допустим я вызываю команду system("man sudo") - как её выхлоп загнать в textEdit?
<DropSQL> sylion: ты издиваешсья? :)
<sylion> DropSQL: всё сор, нашёл...
<sylion> DropSQL: спасибо, реально помог...
<DropSQL> sylion: man execl :)
<dmay> DropSQL: нет, издевается фурсенко с реформой системы образования >.<
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, давно в Qt программишь?
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: я веб программист :)
<Sergey_IT> это скриптование )
<Sergey_IT> хотя cgi - программирование )
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: просто я как любой нормальный человек писать и иногда пишу на компилируемых языках :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: *писал
<Sergey_IT> а я их предпочитаю
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: я тоже какбы :) но меня веб.программирование больше привлекает :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: вот сейчас на python перехожу :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, это кому как, мне тоже веб иногда приходится заниматься..
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: :) да... на вкус и цвет все невтяники разные :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, про питон почитал и не понял зачем он мне нужен )
 * DropSQL думал что про нефтяников будет смешно :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: ну мне для веба он привлекателен, единственное что бесит, последняя версия python 2.x вышла (как сказали разработчики), а Django никак не может перейти на python 3 нормально :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, скоро в стране и нефтяников не останется...
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: чего? :) все в имираты за нефтю ? :)
<Sergey_IT> сюда одни гастарбайтеры, а наши туда гастарбайтерами...
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: таки да :)
<kowboits> доброго времени суток!
<kowboits> можно как чайнику за помощью?)
<kowboits> не могу настроить шару на папку....
<kowboits> подскажете?
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, в наутилусе - шаре
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: 1) круто обьясинл :) 2) он вышел :)
<Sergey_IT> аааа бывает (чай пил) )
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, в наутилусе - шаре
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, сделал, в сети появилась, но не могу с виндовой машины на нее зайти
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, а гостевой доступ открыл?
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, поменял в smb.conf на  security = share
<kowboits> да...
<kowboits> пытаюсь на вкладке доступы что то проставить, а чего то не дает :(
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, в наутилусе в свойствах шары - резрешить гостевой  доступ
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, не могу вообще ничего поменять там...
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, не знаю, на работе все шарится, а на этом нетбуке у меня самбы нет (
<kowboits> Sergey_IT,выбираю для остальных доступ к файлам, а меню соскакиевает обратно, для параметра "остальные" тоже ничего не выбирает...
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, все равно спасибо :) не могу пока понять мож ее переинсталить?:)
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, может ты чего в самба.конф чего намудрил
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, я там только 1 параметр поменял...
<kowboits> Sergey_IT,я как чайник пока руками никуда не лезу :d
<Sergey_IT> а я там только в 8.04 был. В 10-ке как-то ни к чему, да и вин нету )
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, мож guest прибить?:)
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, учетку)
<kowboits> Sergey_IT,да я и с другого smb не могу законнектиться...
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, у меня плеер на linux
<Sergey_IT> а если учетки одинаковые сделать?
<kowboits> я там не могу ничего поменять...
<kowboits> там прошивка, когда просит залогиниться и ввожу пароль гостя выдает ошибку...
<kowboits> может и правда ее прибить
<kowboits> ща попробую...
<kowboits> хм... только под моим логином с плеера пустил...
<kowboits> тогда второй вопрос, где прописать что бы вообще ничего не просил...
<kowboits> кстати, в smb.conf перед параметром ; не надо ставить?
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, так это и есть гостевой доступ (то есть без учетки)
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, не, когда я ввел как пользователя себя и свой пароль на пдиаплеере... а с guest  не пускал и вообще без ввода имени и пароля не пускает...
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, я сетку через роутер "защищаю" :) поэтому мне в принципе внутренняя идентификация нафиг не нужна :)
<kowboits> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<kowboits> чего то ему не хватает :(
<kowboits> help please )))
<Sergey_IT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=invoke-rc.d%3A+unknown+initscript%2C+%2Fetc%2Finit.d%2Fsamba+not+found&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Sergey_IT> ;)
<kowboits> )))
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, так много чего найти можно... дерзай ))
<kowboits> ))) cспасибо)
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, я ж тебя послал.. а ты спс ). Не за что ;)
<Sergey_IT> а чего народ молчит?
<kowboits> ну что ж )) гугл тоже вариант)
<kowboits> значит будем там искать)
<kowboits> или на англоязычном канале....
<Sergey_IT> жисть наша такая )
<kowboits> вернусь к винде)))
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, а что это такое?
<kowboits> кто? винда?:)
<kowboits> эх не френдли че то пока linux...
<kowboits> зато бесплатно )
<Sergey_IT> это миф... как раз вин не френдли
<kowboits> кстати а есть требования к расшареваемой папке?
<kowboits> вин не требует использования мозга :)
<Sergey_IT> права доступа
<Sergey_IT> это смотря как использовать комп
<kowboits> ну у меня он домашний))) потому и пофиг)
<kowboits> просто пока решит потестить...
<Sergey_IT> а вот диск из машины в машину с вин не перенести, работать обычно не будет
<kowboits> тока походу загрузчик запарол, теперь только ubuntu грузится...
<kowboits> не, ну я ж не спорю, есть преимущества, только они требуют некоторых знаний и "не сильно кривых" рук :)
<Sergey_IT> не в руках дело... просто поизучать немного больше надо.
<kowboits> у меня такое ощущение что invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<kowboits>  он не там sama server ищет...
<kowboits> надо, только смысл заморачиваться если комп для cs только....
<kowboits> кстати, вторая проблема :) надо по linux counter strike поставить )
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, игры - зло
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: во-во, нужно удалить urban terror :)
<kowboits> не спорю, как и сигареты и пиво) тока у меня после работы очень хорошо имено после кс мозг отдыхает )))
<DropSQL> kowboits: если профессия связана с сидячим образом жизни и думаешь много - лучший отдых - активный
<DropSQL> kowboits: пасивный отдых хорош если ты мент, строитель, грузчик и т. д.
<kowboits> думаю много :) сижу тоже) на активный здоровья нет :(
<kowboits> кончилось :(
<DropSQL> kowboits: тебе 70 лет? :)
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, куда дел?
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: тоже верный вопрос ?)
<agareas> хых
<DropSQL> :)
<DropSQL> удалил :(
<kowboits> ушло :( к сожалению не по своей воле :(
<DropSQL> kowboits: и что? :) это не важно :) активный отдых это не обязательно изнурительный бег :)
<kowboits> кстати, как мысль, а нет ли в ubuntu firewall мож это он не пускает....
<DropSQL>  kowboits: это также лёгкая физкультура, танцы... :)
<kowboits> DropSQL, )
<DropSQL> kowboits: есть, но он сам ничего не делает :) это те не винда :)
<Sergey_IT> ленивые виды спорта
<kowboits> ну надо же на что то поробовать свалить )
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: это вообще не спорт :)
<Sergey_IT>  DropSQL, а горные лыжи?
<kowboits> [Torrents]
<kowboits> 	path = /media/2ED060BBD0608B43/Torrents
<kowboits> 	writeable = yes
<kowboits> ;	browseable = yes
<kowboits> 	guest ok = yes
<Guest80314> всем привет
<kowboits> [Downloads]
<kowboits> 	path = /home/kowboits/Downloads
<kowboits> 	writeable = yes
<kowboits> ;	browseable = yes
<kowboits> 	guest ok = yes
<artus> @kick kowboits flood
<AndreX|OFF> !paste | kowboits
<ubuntuhelp> kowboits: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT:  не под любое здоровье подойдет :)
<Guest80314> народ помогите я привык использовать Cairo-Dock но когда я раньше им пользовался в настройках тем было оч много а сейчас только одна. что делать ))
<dmay_> Guest80314: это не cairo-dock, это unity :3
<dmay> DropSQL: Sergey_IT: у вас тут кружок "за здоровый образ жизни" чтоль? )
<Guest80314> dmay_ непонял
<kowboits> народ, помогите. плиз
<kowboits> папка не шарится (
<Sergey_IT> dmay, завидуешь?
<dmay> Guest80314: "не" с глаголами пишется раздельно ;)
<Guest80314> dmay_ ))
<dmay> Sergey_IT: у меня пузырёк конъяка под столом стоит на выходные, чего мне завидовать ^_^
<DropSQL> dmay: присоединишься? :)
<dmay> DropSQL: я ещё слишком молод )
<DropSQL> dmay: здоровье нужно поддерживать с молоду :)
<kowboits> есть еще вопрос...
<Guest80314> dmay_ ну а есть ли по моему вопросу ответ а не по орфографии)
<kowboits> как дожем быть примонтирован диск что бы с него можно было расшарить папку?
<kowboits> а то у меня с коревого диска расшарилось а с другого нет(
<dmay> Guest80314: на твой вопрос ответ не нужен. особенно, если ты сам его внимательней прочитаешь
<DropSQL> kowboits: man mount
<Derus> Всем привет
<Sergey_IT> dmay, всего-то, у меня всякого хватает (вот на днях бутылку французского коньяка нашел дома, 2 года стоит)
<DropSQL> kowboits: монтируй куда угодно
<dmay> Derus: что сломал?
<Derus> Люди  кто может помочь?
<DropSQL> kowboits: в любой кодировке и т. д. :)
<Derus> пока ничего)
<dmay> Derus: а чего пришёл?
<artus> !ask | Derus
<ubuntuhelp> Derus: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<DropSQL>  Derus: привет :) если ничего не сломал, то не поможем :)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: два года стоит??? да вы, батенька, либо трезвенник, либо язвенник
<kowboits> DropSQL, а он вроде автоматом из наутилуса монтируется :(
<Sergey_IT> злые вы. Человек пришел, а вы ему ничего сломать не можете (
<kowboits> DropSQL,только с него папка не шарится.... или ето проблема в том что диск в ntfs?
<Narren> о, огнелис 4 зарелизился в ppa
<DropSQL> kowboits: ну оппробуй размонтировать и вручную примонтировать нуда нужно :) + права выставь если нужно
<Narren> оперативно
<dmay> Sergey_IT: я много чего сказать могу, честно. только все почему-то обижаются после этого (
<Derus> Я хотел узнать, можно ли в Ubuntu поставить Psi+??
<artus> kowboits, а нафиг тебе в убунте ntfs?
<dmay> Derus: всё можно. но конкретно это - не нужно
<Derus> и прикрутить к нему GNUPG
<kowboits> DropSQL, ) я не настолько продвинутый пользователь....
<DropSQL> kowboits: я хз, если честн :) но думаю врядли может быть помехой  ntfs :)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, как то руки не доходят )
<DropSQL> kowboits: man umount
<kowboits> artus, ну "помоечный"диск с кинами данными.... второй... вернее третий....
<dmay> kowboits: данные на помоечном диске это не к добру
<User379[web]> Здравствуйте
<Derus> Мне нужна шифровка разговора как в винде.Psi+GNUPG
<artus> kowboits, нафиг ntfs там ?
<dmay> User379[web]: что сломал?
<DropSQL> Derus: apt-get install psi ?
<dmay> Derus: теракты обговариваете?
<kowboits> artus, а чему там быть если до вчерашнего вечера кроме винды на компе ничего не было?)
<User379[web]> Помогите с установкой драйвер HP F4283
<kowboits> dmay ))))
<artus> kowboits, ну молодца ) тогда уж и винт перегоняй  давай )
<Derus> dmay: Типа того
<kowboits> artus 1 Tb кинов не куда пока поместить...
<Derus> dmay: Можем по говорить в привате?
<dmay> Derus: нет, он не зашифрован
<DropSQL> Derus: если в репе нет, качай с оф. сайта или ищи репы нужные... я юзаю pidgin
<kowboits> DropSQL, kowboits@pchome:~$ man unmount
<kowboits> Нет справочной страницы для unmount
<DropSQL> dmay: заходите вдвоём через ssl порт :)
<dmay> DropSQL: и через тор с шела в китае, ога
<DropSQL> kowboits: umount
<DropSQL> kowboits: извини
<DropSQL> dmay: :)
<kowboits> DropSQ, за что?
<DropSQL> kowboits: ошибся :)
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, только что поставил самбу, расшарил папку и с соседней машины (вин) зашел - без проблем
<dmay> DropSQL: не хочу расстраивать, но это он ошибся ;)
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, маньяк.... спасибо! только похоже правда проблема в том что диск "виндовый" или что то типа того, я расшарил с диска на который ставил linux все ок... а с этого не работает... (
<DropSQL> dmay: :) постараюсь пережить :)
<DropSQL> kowboits: думаешь? =\ я шарил ntfs, правда не в убунту... проблем не было
<kowboits> DropSQL, или диск не так монтирован, 1 папка расшарилась норм, вторая нет....
<DropSQL> kowboits: на диск нормально заходит, кодировка правильная? всё можешь писать и читать?
<kowboits> Важно, чтобы каталог, который вы хотите расшарить через Samba, лежал на диске, смонтированном с опцией acl.
<kowboits> вот что это значит?
<kowboits> DropSQL, у меня там тока видео) ни одного текстовика....
<DropSQL> kowboits: попробуй сделать umount
<kowboits> DropSQL, т.е. размонтировать? а важно как?
<DropSQL> kowboits: потом mount -o acl /deb/disk /dir
<DropSQL> kowboits: umount/dev/disk
<DropSQL> kowboits: какие диски - увидишь когда введёшь просто mount
<kowboits> http://paste.pro/1343540
<kowboits> ничего не понял...
<DropSQL> kowboits: это точно вусь mount? :)
<kowboits> DropSQL, да, после отключения дисков...
<kowboits> http://paste.pro/1343541
<kowboits> это после подключения через наутилуса
<DropSQL> kowboits: примонтируй только тот который тебе нужен, остальные отмантируй
<DropSQL> а вообще приблизительно так
<DropSQL> mount -o acl /dev/sda1 /home/films
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, новость http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=85719.0;topicseen
<kowboits> http://paste.pro/1343542
<kowboits> вот)
<kowboits> не, в том то и дело, что не home a media
<DropSQL> (23:25:16) kowboits: блин, я путь написал как пример :) любой юзай который те нужно :)
<kowboits> DropSQL понял )) спс )) попробую...
<DropSQL> kowboits: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124998.0 тут про mount есть :) спасибо  Sergey_IT
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, шустрый ). Я еще и сам не успел тему посмотреть (
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: :)
<kowboits> DropSQL, Sergey_IT, спасибо, я читал статьи про mount :) тока что чайнику скажет фраза монтирует раздел 'hda2' в точку монтирования '/mnt/hda2'. Убедитесь в наличии директории-точки монтирования '/mnt/hda2'
<kowboits> кстати.... сорь за надоедливость...
<DropSQL> kowboits: получилось? :)
<kowboits> как эту комманду запустить от имени root?
<kowboits> неа
<DropSQL> kowboits: sudo
<Sergey_IT> sudo команда
<DropSQL> sudo mount ...
<kowboits> а вот root пароль я не помню... или забыл.. или не вводил... ну в общем su root не могу :(
<artus> kowboits, а нафиг те su root ?
<DropSQL> попробуй sudo :)
<artus> kowboits, sudo command
<DropSQL> artus: я часто юзаю sudo -i :)
<artus> да где ж вы 2й день сидящие на убунте про рута то слышали?
<dmay> epic :3
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, предлагаю книжку почитать для самообразования - сразу полегчает
<artus> нафиг он вам сдался то
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: человек хочет контру поставить и видео на ноуте с компа смотреть, а ты ему книжки... :)
<artus> уже б давно nfs подныл и не парился
<artus> *поднял
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, а может зачитается и про контру забудет ;)
<XuMuK> ку
<kowboits> sudo mount -o acl /dev/sdb2 /media
<kowboits> вот куда он теперь делся?:(
<kowboits> издеваетесь....
<DropSQL> kowboits: о_О создай в /media папку и в неё примортируй :)
<artus> мдяяя
<DropSQL> kowboits: кто делся? :)
<DropSQL>  artus: я тож удивился :)
<artus> а че на в / тогда уж монтировать )
<artus> раз пошла такая пьянка )
<DropSQL>  artus: :)
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, ты на свой счет не принимай... народ отдыхает
<kowboits> да, я понял....
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: а что мы такого сказали? :) мы кстати очень добрые... я пару раз спрашивал было хуже :)
<DropSQL> kowboits: ну как, получилось? :)
<artus> kowboits, sudo mkdir /media/shara && sudo chown user.user /media/shara && sudo mount -o acl /dev/sdb2 /media/shara
<kowboits> DropSQL, ну смотря что.... диск кудато смонтировался.... в наутилусе его не видно....
<artus> kowboits, юзера своего подставь
<DropSQL> kowboits: mount
<DropSQL> artus: о какой компактный :)
<daniel> Стоят три раскладки клавиатуры США, Россия, Германия. Если удаляю США оформление окон становится угловатым как в вин98, после этого захожу в меню параметры>внешний вид, дизайн сразу востанавливается вместе с раскладкой США. Как бы раскладку США
<daniel> удалить?
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, так иногда неадекваты приходят... и в бан сразу попадают
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: тот не попал :) видимо тоже веселился :)
<DropSQL> daniel: чем США не угодил? :) в убунту США - это святое :)
<artus> kowboits, и того sudo umount /dev/sdb2 всеж сделай
<DropSQL> artus: не "и того", а "до того" наверное? :)
<artus> * и того , ...
<DropSQL> кстати, а ктот знает как генерировать уникальные ключи которые не будут совпадать с предыдущими сгенерироваными?
<kowboits> УРА!!!
<kowboits> спасибо!!!!!!!!
<kowboits> вот) шара и заработатла)))
<DropSQL> kowboits:  :) счастья тебе :)
<kowboits> DropSQL пасиб)))
<DropSQL> кстати все любят шару :) словянский народ немного странный :)
<Sergey_IT> daniel, консолекирилик какую-нибудь ставил?
<kowboits> artus, спасибо!\
<artus> да незачто
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, спасибо)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: а это как-то может относится к его проблеме?
<kowboits> artus, есть за что )
<DropSQL> kowboits: http://jabb.im/1qe кстати как контру поставить :)
<kowboits> artus, иногд апростые вещи, что то что примонтировал надо размонтирвоать именно так и понять что в комманде было диском не сразу доходит, команды помогли)
<Sergey_IT>  DropSQL, на форуме подобную тему видел...
<daniel> Sergey_IT ничего не ставил кроме предложеных обновлений, только что убунту установил
<dmay_> контру? кто-то сказал "поставить контру"???
<kowboits> DropSQL, пока unreal, не справлюсь))) как разберусь, так и поставлю, или может когда разберусь не до контры будет ))))
<dmay_> это когда в стране заводы стоят?????
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, все монтировки в /etc/mtab можно посмотреть...
<dmay> мерзкие бесполезные гамеры...
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, что это? :) ну я же совсем еще чайник :) даже без заварки :)))))
<DropSQL> dmay_: вообще-то заводы стоят - время есть :)
<dmay> DropSQL: время спать тогда уж
<dmay> тем не менее, предлагаю гамеров расстрелять, как врагов народа
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, просто текстовый файл со списком текущих монтировок
<DropSQL> dmay: а я заказчиков которые меняют критерии заказа по 15 раз в день :)
<Sergey_IT> кончается мирный вечер - дмей пришел...
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: kowboits: cat /etc/mtab
<dmay> DropSQL: этих - три раза. в день.
<DropSQL> dmay: :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, я привык к Крузадеру в нем и смотрю ))
<dmay> Sergey_IT: я не пришёл, я работу закончил. теперь праведная ненависть к лентяям и голодранцам рвется наружу
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: что такое Крузадер? :)
<kowboits> DropSQ, аааааа...... что это?   :)):):):)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, файлменеджер
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, наиболее похожий на тоталкомандер
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: а... :) помню было что такое :) а я в файлах вообще редко лажу, у меня или IDE запущена или консоль :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, а файлы в нем править удобно - его редактор и кодировки переключает и блочные операции имеет...
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, и на фтп хожу...
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: о_О на ftp filezilla... по привычке :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: а можно оригинальное название? :) поставлю - посмотрю :)
<D3JAVU> privet fsem
<DropSQL> D3JAVU: хай :)
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: незя? :)
<dmay_> !english | D3JAVU
<ubuntuhelp> D3JAVU: Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<dmay_> тьфу
<DropSQL> dmay_: :-D
<dmay_> !transliterate | D3JAVU
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='transliterate'
<gbu> !translit | D3JAVU
<ubuntuhelp> D3JAVU: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<dmay_> ну и кто бота всяким какам учил?
<D3JAVU> a pod ubuntu netu zyu klavyaturnova drivera
<dmay_> gbu: твоё кунфу сильнее моего (
<DropSQL> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dmay> D3JAVU: нет, под убунтой клавиатурный драйвер не жуй
<DropSQL> dmay: f z levfk ns gjyzk xnj 'nj pf ;eq/// ^)
<DropSQL> блин :(
<D3JAVU> ya segondya 11.4 postavil testiruyu
<DropSQL> аж настроение упало :(
<daniel> это самое про клавиатуру, может хоть ссылку на ту тему кините, а то ничего найти не могу
<DropSQL> daniel: зачем тебе вообще США удалять раскладку?
<dmay> DropSQL: не понял, просвяти?
<DropSQL> daniel: не видел ещё таких людей =\
<daniel> а зачем она мне? клавиатура немецкая
<DropSQL> dmay: та из-за того что раскладку забыл переключить :)
<DropSQL> daniel: как минимум для того чтобы в консоли линуха писать :)
<dmay> DropSQL: я гордый вантузятник! у мня есть путосвичер! что за жуй такой говори? )
<DropSQL> я хз :) я же и гвоорю, думал ты понял :)
<daniel> в консоли я и немецкой могу писать, а английской если чесно не владею
<daniel> а прощёлкивать её каждый раз лениво
<DropSQL> а я поставил XNeur :( а он, тварь, тормозит мне написание русским языком :)
<DropSQL> daniel: не сможешь ты немецкой раскладкой в консоли писать :) там есть символы которых нет в латинице и наверняка наоборот... или я ошибаюсь? :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, зя (чай пил) - Krusader (тянет QT)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а пол-кедов не тяент?
<dmay> daniel: а ты не перещёлкивай о_О
<daniel> то что наоборот ошибаешься
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: во-во, хуясе QT :) у мя он пол кедов попросил :)
<daniel> ascii весь есть
<dmay> поставь DE дефолтной и алга
<Sergey_IT> dmay, сколько-то тянет )
<dmay> кстати
<dmay> видел 4ые кеды. ничотак
<dmay> только с двумя мониторами там тырдец - не дай б-г их настроить, а потом один отключить :4
<daniel> dmay, как не перещёлкивать, мне от неё пользы ноль
<daniel> иэх пойду немцев чтоль ещё спрошу, авось они что придумают
<DropSQL> daniel: ну может просто удалить? когда переключить дефолтной другую раскладку7
<daniel> удаляю - пропадает оформление
<DropSQL> до сих пор? :)
<DropSQL> ну хз :)
<daniel> ладно бог с ним, может позже что нибудь попадётся, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> daniel, тему оформления менял?
<daniel> нет, только в меню заходил
<daniel> она сразу сама восстанавливалась вместе с раскладкой
<daniel> попробую перезагрузиться
<serjj> !nick serjj
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick serjj'
<serjj> Всем привет
<dwerf> DropSQL, разобрался с раскладками. удалил США, перезагрузил компьютер, США снова тут. Снова стёр, перезагрузил, при вводе пароля раскладку тоже изменил на другую, теперь вроде бы нормально.
<DropSQL> ^)
<DropSQL> ужс :)
<artus> эмм... а как ты с терминалом то общатся будеш?
<serjj> Всем привет
<DropSQL> serjj: привет
<DropSQL> artus: говорит в немецкой раскладке есть вся кирилица
<dwerf> латинница она и в африке латинница
<artus> причем тут кирилица?
<dwerf> не кириллицы нету )
<DropSQL> латиница, сор :) спать пора скоро :)
<serjj> Народ, только недавно поставил линукс... помогите в нубском вопросе: не могу запустить программу... Скачал архив с прогой, распаковал.. при двойном нажатии левой кнопкой мыши программа не запускается. Файл исполняемый.  Ос ubuntu 10.04. В чем может быть проблема?(
<fing> всем доброй ночи! уважаемые, перелопатив тырнет так и не нашёл ответа, решён ли как нибудь вопрос помехов при воспроизведении звука? 10,10
<DropSQL> блин :( он вышел :( а я ток ответить думал :)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-23
<sharikoff> q
<Abbattar> привет, ребят, подскажите как в с++ устроить вывод чисел в шестнадцатиричном
<Abbattar> виде, по старому - это cout.setf(ios::hex, ios::hex);
<Abbattar> т.е. до 2006 г. так писали
<Abbattar> ??
<academ> Всем привет. Есть кто может подсказать по juniper ???
<Ilya21> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<TomFarr_> эу
<sylion> народ кто программил на Qt? Подскажите как программно получить права рут??
<novns> sylion, qt тут ни при чём, man setuid
<DropSQL> sylion: к чему этот постоянный вопрос, кто программит на С++/QT? :)
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, как русифицировать firefox 4 установленый из репозитория? :)
<sylion> чтото я не пойму, что с этим stuid() делать? Пишу setuid(0); - и ничего не происходит, прав нету...
<novns> sylion, разумеется прав нету
<sylion> novns: :) а как сделать чтобы были?
<novns> запускать через sudo
<novns> или почитать man chmod на предмет setuid
<novns> если владелец исполнимого файла рут и установлен флаг suid - будет запускаться от рута
<sylion> novns: ghjcnj мне надо из проги запустить другую прогу, делаю через qprocess() + kdesu но он не позволяет запустить её с параметрами...
<novns> sylion, почему не позволяет?
<novns> kdesu [-c] [-d] [-f file] [-i icon name] [-n] [-p priority] [-r] [-s] [-t] [-u user] [--nonewdcop] [command [arg1] [arg2] [...]]
<sylion> novns: kdesu все дополнительные параметры считает своими, и матерится на них...
<novns> sylion, если они после команды указаны?
<sylion> novns: kdesu myprogram -param -param
<novns> sylion, возможно он не находит myprogram в стандартных путях
<novns> если это тоже ваша личная программа
<novns> пишите полный путь или относительный
<sylion> novns: если запустить её без параметров, то норм, но она мне без параметров не надо
<novns> а как ругается?
<novns> кусок кода на пастебин и вывод туда же
<novns> может qprocess как-то не так вызываете
<sylion> novns: kdesu: Неизвестный параметр S.
<novns> sylion, код на пастебин, телепатов же нет
<sylion> qprocess->start("kdesu", args); в args указываю прогу для запуска и её аргументы
<sylion> http://pastebin.com/8Mp3a1p5
<novns> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qprocess.html#start
<novns> sylion, попробуйте другой вариант start, с полной строкой
<novns> process->start("kdesu yaourt -Syu --aur")
<novns> без массива аргументов
<sylion> novns: тоже самое
<sylion> novns: ещё писали что через pamlib можно, но я документации никакой не нашёл...
<novns> sylion, а если просто в командной строке запустить - нормально?
<sylion> да
<novns> значит проблема где-то в Qprocess
<sylion> novns: если под рутом запустить то норм
<novns> sylion, не, не под рутом
<sylion> novns: это ограничение kdesu, пытался через судо но там говорит нету программы для askpass
<novns> kdesu yaourt -Syu --aur
<novns> от обычного пользователя
<novns> работает?
<sylion> novns: нет
<novns> sylion, в man kdesu по поводу параметров что-нибудь есть?
<novns> http://linux.die.net/man/1/kdesu
<sylion> novns: man kdesu -c программа
<sylion>            Указывает программу, которую необходимо запустить в режиме суперпользователя. Команда должна быть
<sylion>            указана как один аргумент
<User320[web]> ребят есть кто
<User320[web]> ??
<novns> sylion, kdesu -c "yaourt -Syu --aur"
<novns> так работает?
<sylion> novns: нет
<novns> точно,
<novns> ?
<novns> мне тут проверить нечем
<novns> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/kdesu/using-kdesu.html
<novns> в документации именно так показано
<sylion> novns: nfr оно пытается прогу с аргументами как единое запустить...
<novns> тогда я пас, у меня kde нет
<sylion> novns: а есть другие варианты автоизации?
<EKZOKOTEG> ;ш
<EKZOKOTEG> креведеги
<sylion> novns: ладно спасибо за помощь в любом случае...
<novns> sylion, gksu :-)
<sylion> novns: буду копать дальше, мож что найду. Ато смотрел исходники других прог которые используют авторизацию, никаких совпадений в поиске (su, pam, kdesu, sudo...)
<sylion> novns: как они это делают?
<sylion> novns: лан не буду грузить, спс
<novns> sylion, kpackagekit же используется?
<novns> если убунта с кедами
<novns> можно там исходники посмотреть
<sylion> novns: да
<sylion> novns: исходники просматривал, тоже ничего, под ним там просто ещё два бекенда...
<nikita_> Всем привет, подскажите пожалуйста как зайти в драйверы устройсв через терминал!
<nikita_> убунту 10.10
<nikita_> Если система-администрирование, то там нет ярлыка на драйверы устрйств, а только на проприетарные драйверы
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, как установить gedit как редактор по умолчанию? а то у меня сейчас в filezilla не получается открыть в gedit, пытается в gvim открыть хотя я его удалил
<SergeyIT> ку
<serkus> ху
<SergeyIT> о чем молчим?
<serkus>  да так про жизнь
<serkus> :-D
<SergeyIT> не надо о грустном :(
<DaZler1> всем доброго дня
<DaZler1> ребят помогите настроить vsftpd
<DaZler1> кто-нибуть работал с ним
<SergeyIT> нет
<DaZler1> а что можете посоветовать в чем есть опыт
<SergeyIT> xitami2.5 )
<zizitop> proftpd
<DaZler1> спасибо, буду пробовать тогда proftpd
<fing> Люди, кто решил проблему шумов и помехов при воспроизведении звука 10,10? Забодался уже
<AndreX> skai: ты тут?
<skai> AndreX: нет.че тебе?
<AndreX> я тебе инфу нарыл по banu http://www.autonomy.net.au/display/howto/IRC
<AndreX> для бота
<SergeyIT> fing, решил - 10.10 не ставил и ничего не делал со звуком и так работает
<AndreX> у вас там автомод не стоит
<[s]pam> все же дошли руки поставить ubuntu)
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, куда?
<[s]pam> asus eee 901
<[s]pam> только с wifi проблемы
<skai> AndreX: ну глянем
<[s]pam> есть в репах утилита для управления wifi?
<AndreX> skai: угу
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, http://www.google.ru/search?q=asus+eee+901+wifi&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<[s]pam> спасибо, я уже сделал sudo /bin/echo 0 > /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state
<AndreX> fing: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<fing> AndreX: спасибо
<AndreX> fing: а вот ещё http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=99987.120
<[s]pam> а что лучше юзать на нетбуке - gnome или kde?
<zizitop> xfce
<AndreX> openbox
<zizitop> lxde
<Umren> [s]pam, гном сойдет, не парься
<AndreX> короче точео не кеды
<zizitop> и не гном
<AndreX> да не гном нормально будет если гигантизма не бояться
<[s]pam> просто в 1024х600 влазит не все, что хотелось бы)
<nikita_> Всем привет, подскажите пожалуйста как зайти в драйверы устройсв через терминал!
<mortuary> hello
<zizitop> lsmodules
<zizitop> lsmpci
<zizitop> *lspci
<zizitop> lsusb
<zizitop> lshw
<nikita_> lsmodules команда не найдена
<zizitop> dmidecode
<zizitop> hwinfo
<AndreX> !paste | zizitop
<ubuntuhelp> zizitop: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<nikita_> yt ecnfyjdkt nj;
<AndreX> !enter | zizitop
<ubuntuhelp> zizitop: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<nikita_> не установлена тож(((
<nikita_> hwinfo
<nikita_> ставить надо?
<Morph26> gg
<[s]pam> в openbox можно с экрана приветствия зайти?
<Morph26> wtf меня не слышно
<mortuary> =)
<[s]pam> ))
<mortuary> welcome)
<[s]pam> я сделал sudo apt-get install openbox
<[s]pam> где мой openbox?)))))
<zizitop> в сеансах
<[s]pam> там есть Gnome
<[s]pam> короче там много всего)
<[s]pam> есть gnome\openbox, есть просто openbox
<n4096> Äåíü äîáðûé!
<[s]pam> это эльфйийский?)
<gbu> !utf | n4096
<ubuntuhelp> n4096: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mortuary> в xubuntu ущербное расширение с 800px по ширине через виртуальную коробку, больше вариантов нет :) где можно добавить?
<sharikoff> дополнения гостевой ос поставь
<mortuary> поставил уж
<n4096> 1
<n4096> День добрый!
<sharikoff> q
<sharikoff> mortuary: знач не встали
<n4096> Друзья, подскажите новичку на чем поставить OpenMeetings ?
<sharikoff> на чем хочешь
<sharikoff> чо лучше знаешь
<mortuary> sharikoff гуево, попробую еше раз
<n4096> "новичку"
<n4096> с убунтой знаком более менее
<sharikoff> ну вот на ней и делай
<n4096> а на чем надежнее будет. opensuse, debian... кто нибудьсталкивался?
<mortuary> :)
<mortuary> red hat?
<sharikoff> на астериске
<sharikoff> =)
<n4096> что рэд хат. opensus?
<sharikoff> ну я б делал из лингухов на дебиане или центосе
<mortuary> сюсю не лайкаю)
<sharikoff> а из юнихов на фре
<n4096> фрибсд?
<sharikoff> мда
<sharikoff> ред хат ты просто не купишь.. начнем с этого
<sharikoff> если контора не купит
<n4096> а смысл есть?
<sharikoff> ибо сто штук -дороговато
<n4096> зачем, если есть убунту сервер
<sharikoff> не говори про убунту сервер
<sharikoff> это миф
<mortuary> "просто купить" тогда можно федорку)
<sharikoff> есть дебиан для серверов
<n4096> поставлю гнома, ибо всю жизь на винде просидел, там мож адаптируюсь.
<sharikoff> для  побаловаться и кубик -убунта
<sharikoff> музычку там послушать
<sharikoff> типа..
<[s]pam> че-то не пашет мой openbox, да и фиг с ним
<sharikoff> рабочим чтолом козырнуть перед дефченками
<sharikoff> *столом
<n4096> ставил дома на недельку,  с wine так и не разобрался толком и обратно на xp
<mortuary> да нах вайн
<sharikoff> зачем ставить линух если работаешь в винде
<sharikoff> поиграться толком не получится
<sharikoff> а вот если тебе интересно тогда да
<SUFLEX> зачем линукс если винда хватает. если не хватает дело другое.
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> небрежным движением руки зароутить 2 города между собой типа =)..
<n4096> много читал, так и не зацепили меня эти свободные системы. вот тольк на работе сталкнулся, нужно делать видеоконференцию без бюджета. пока нашел только openmeeting и bigbluebutton.
<sharikoff> ну опенмитинг ставь
<sharikoff> говорят он работает
<sharikoff> правда мне слабо верится
<sharikoff> что он работает как надо
<SUFLEX> видеоконференцию вроде ж в скайпе тоже можно нет?
<sharikoff> 5 мах
<SUFLEX> аа
<n4096> демо у них смотрел, вроде норм, с поправкой на то, что стоять будет в аппаратной оператора городской сети.
<sharikoff> ну делай
<sharikoff> чо сказать
<sharikoff> манов в инете дофига
<n4096> в скайпе теперь больше чем 1 на 1 видео - платное. да и то вроде не больше 6ти или 10ти чел
<n4096> нету манов
<n4096> старые все
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> я щас навскидку штук 5 найду
<DaZler1> народ подскажите пожалуйста почему ошибка вылетает при запуске proftpd
<mortuary> а гтолк конферить не умеет не?
<DaZler1> "* Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - Fatal: DenyAll: directive not allowed in server config context on line 37 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'"
<sharikoff> DaZler1: логи покажешь? или третий глаз открывать?
<n4096> вчера по ману на дебиан 5 с експресс инсталом пробывал поставить деб 6. ужа на репах загнулся.
<DaZler1> sharikoff секундочку сейчас
<n4096> nano /etc/apt/sources.list которые
<sharikoff> Удачного рабочего дня!
<SUFLEX> в гтолк даже говорить нормально не получается
<sharikoff> DaZler1: не тут только
<SUFLEX> качество остой
<sharikoff> DaZler1: тебе ж пишет
<sharikoff> что в 37 строке ты мудро поставил дени алл
<sharikoff> а сервак этого не понимает
<mortuary> SUFLEX поверю, не пробывал)
<DaZler1> да там строит :DenyAll
<sharikoff> ну вот
<DaZler1> а почему он на него ругается
<SUFLEX> mortuary:  как радио на войне. серьезно)
<sharikoff> directive not allowed in server config context
<sharikoff> непраильно написал
<sharikoff> или не там
<DaZler1> скапировал от сюда: http://linuxportal.vrn.ru/?q=node/8
<sharikoff> и
<DaZler1> там пример рабочего конфига
<DaZler1> который я от туда взял, и он не запускается
<sharikoff> ну значит не рабочий?
<sharikoff> почитай еще маны
<sharikoff> их опять же куча в нете
<sharikoff> посмотри конфиги
<sharikoff> сделай свой
<n4096> постоветуйте хоть в какую сторону копать.
<mortuary> в xubuntu старый добрый pingin... мммм делишес)
<DaZler1> sharikoff а вы не знаете в чем ошибка в этом конфиге
<sharikoff> я даже разбираться не хочу
<sharikoff> убери сначала дени ал
<sharikoff> запусти
<sharikoff> посмотри на че ругается
<DaZler1> убирал он потом на другую строку ругается
<DaZler1> # Ограничение на запись# Запретить всем
<DaZler1> DenyAll
<DaZler1> вот коммент к этой строке на которую он сейчас ругается
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> дени алл и аллоу алл только в контейнере <Directory>
<sharikoff> применяется
<sharikoff> а не просто записано как гавно в проруби в конфиге
<sharikoff> что то типа http://paste.pro/1346621
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно зная PID процесса, заставить систему показать соответственное окно?
<DaZler1> а в контейнере "<Anonymous...." может быть
<sharikoff> фик ее знает
<[s]pam> у меня еще вопрос, качаю xneur, собираю через ./configure, make,  make install, все работает
<sharikoff> не делаю анонимных фтпшников
<DaZler1> понятно, буду добавлять значит по другим конфигам, спасибо
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> незачто
<[s]pam> потом качаю gxneur, делаю ./configure, ругается, что xneur не установлен
<sharikoff> [s]pam: мож --prefix
<sharikoff> или чо там кажет ./configure --help
<jlewka> всем привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<jlewka> подскажите, а трасировка в лине не чем не отличается от линуксовой?
<sharikoff> линук от линукса мало чем отличается
<jlewka> а то чего у меня в лине трасировка не проходит, а на виртуалке в винде, все ок
<jlewka> в лине от винде)
<sharikoff> route -n
<sharikoff> и смотри куда смотрит
<sharikoff> мож файрволом зарубил
<SergeyIT> chEsseDichAuf, wmctrl -lp
<jlewka> sharikoff, вроде норм шлюз вверный но есть три лишних строчки
<jlewka> как их удалить можно? через del -net не выходит
<sharikoff> route del
<sharikoff> route delete попробуй
<sharikoff> подними рип =))
<sharikoff> и не будешь никада с роутами морочаться
<sharikoff> адсл модемы вроде ба умеють
<sharikoff> даже вонючий комстар
<sharikoff> да и тебе полезно будет
<sharikoff> для образования
<sharikoff> =)
<jlewka> времени все нету)
<sharikoff> время не важно
<sharikoff> важна только жизнь (с) пятый элемент
<jlewka> SIOCDELRT: Нет такого процесса
<sharikoff> бывает
<SUFLEX> как выполнить трассировку маршрута ? traceroute нету и нет возможности установить
<sharikoff> tracepath
<sharikoff> вроде по дефолту есть
<SUFLEX> sharikoff:  спасибо . работает
<sharikoff> немазашо
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: кажи боту, что я извиняюсь:)
<EKZOKOTEG> как отличить ушиб рёбер от трещины?
<sharikoff>  это тебе не сюда
<sharikoff> а в японию
<EKZOKOTEG> болят при нажатии, вдохе, но не сильно
<sharikoff> к 3 энергоблоку
<EKZOKOTEG> причём сразу после удара не болели
<sharikoff> и фотобумагу прихвати
<EKZOKOTEG> а начали где-то на 3-4 день
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: кажи боту!пусть он мну разбанит
<sharikoff> как
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты оп или кто?
<EKZOKOTEG> по ощущениям болят не сами рёбра а то что под ними
<EKZOKOTEG> похоже по ощущениям на синяк
<SUFLEX> признак скорой смерти
<mortuary> походе на кружок мебратьев
<EKZOKOTEG> какие симптомы у трещины ребра?
<EKZOKOTEG> оно же сразу должно болеть не?
<sharikoff> стоп оффтоп
<SUFLEX> EKZOKOTEG: тебе ж сказали не сюда
<mortuary> удово больно мне кажется таким шевелить :)
<sharikoff> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/skai
<SergeyIT> EKZOKOTEG, купи мазь Бутадион и размазывай
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: да не тут
<EKZOKOTEG> вообще вопрос вот в чём - можно ли в таком состоянии использовать убунту
<EKZOKOTEG> ( так что это не оффтоп )
<sharikoff> да
<SergeyIT> нельзя - осложнения могут быть
<SUFLEX> отсоси у ежика . тогда можно.
<EKZOKOTEG> ходят слухи, что в убунте много гуи и надо часто пользоваться мышкой
<skai-falkorr> @voice SUFLEX
<EKZOKOTEG> если это так, то нагрузка будет почти всегда на левой руке
<EKZOKOTEG> как раз с той стороны где ушиб
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: в толксах
<EKZOKOTEG> если имеется трещина ребра, не приведёт ли это к неправильному сращению?
<DaZler1> sharikoff: посмотрите пожалуйста конфиг: http://paste.pro/1346658
<DaZler1> при подключении пишет: "500 Извините, нет доступного сервера чтобы выполнить запрос для ::ffff:192.168.210.23
<DaZler1> "
<DaZler1> с чем это может быть связано
<sharikoff> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<sharikoff> @op
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ты сам ся кастанул?:)
<sharikoff> DaZler1: запускай службой а не чере инет
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: да попутал
<DaZler1> я запускаю через init.d
<sharikoff> ну а тип сервера
<sharikoff> ServerName			"ircn.ru"
<sharikoff> ServerType			standalone
<sharikoff> DefaultServer			on
<fedr90> привет, убунтучане :)
<DaZler1> при запуске пишет: "- warning: handling possibly truncated configuration data at line 52 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'"
<sharikoff> ну и
<sharikoff> твои действия
<sharikoff> открываем конфиг
<sharikoff> и лезем в 52 строчку
<DaZler1> да http://paste.pro/1346661
<sharikoff> и смотрим чо мы там наколбасили
<sharikoff> да не братец
<sharikoff> я не буду разбираться
<sharikoff> и делать за тебя тоже
<sharikoff> тут так не принято
<User268[web]> народ
<DaZler1> ему строка</limit>
<DaZler1> не нравится
<sharikoff> ну и
<sharikoff> начинаем исправлять пробовать
<sharikoff> делать ошибки смотреть логи
<sharikoff> опять запускать
<sharikoff> опять косячить опять смотреть логи
<sharikoff> это ж линукс
<DaZler1> ладно буду пробовать, спасибо:)
<sharikoff> да незачто
<sharikoff> удачи
<User268[web]> А почему у меня Adobe Flash Player не ставица на мозилу у меня Kubuntu 10.04
<sharikoff> и потом количество перейдет в качество согласно филосовскому закону...
<sharikoff> User268[web]: мозилу сворачивал?
<sharikoff> закрывал открывал?
<User268[web]> ну да
<sharikoff> комп перегружал?
<sharikoff> 3 раза
<sharikoff> монитор включал выключал?
<User268[web]> он даже не ставица
<sharikoff> да ну?
<User268[web]> пишет возникла какаета ошыбка
<User268[web]> при установке
<sharikoff> ну исправляй какую то ошибку и он поставится
<MONSTRik> мужики подскажите скорее пытаюсь установить игры и пишет такую штуку "Требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов" "ок" и все... что с этим делать?!
<User268[web]> на род кто поскажет с каким луче работать  .yum; .tag.gz; /deb.
<MONSTRik> о так такая же штука и с программами...
<User268[web]> или чем нормально окрыть atp
<User268[web]>  а то delphin открывает пустую папку
<User268[web]> ауу есть кто жевой?
<sharikoff> нету
<User268[web]> есть кто нибуть из супорта
<User268[web]> или здесь все такие мастеры ломастеры
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<User268[web]> сейчас форум проверю
<User268[web]> подскажыте как в Kuuntu открыть центр приложений
<User268[web]> kubuntu
<mortuary> :)
<mortuary> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> mortuary: боюсь гугл не воспримет уровень его безграмотности
<mortuary> skai не пались, что ты из супорта)
<crazymouse> от нефик делать на работе
<crazymouse> http://www.securelist.com/ru/descriptions/74503/Virus.Linux.Godog.a
<cerber> прикольно
<docAS> Народ как вы думаете если я поставлю  флеш плеер под wine он будет работать?
<crazymouse> а какая необходимость? фф флешки не открывает?
<docAS> нет у меня флеш видео игры музыку в Мозиле воспроузводит тока картинку но нет звукового потока
<docAS> пытался обновит флеш плеер и флеш плагин
<docAS> пишет ошыбка на етапе установки
<docAS> перелазил вес форум
<docAS> у меня Kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<crazymouse> попробуй установить  flashplugin-nonfree- чтото там так пакет назывался
<crazymouse> не могу сказать точно нет убунты под рукой(
<crazymouse> а не щас скажу
<docAS> Firefox 3.6.15
<docAS> Shockware Flesh 10.2r152
<crazymouse> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<crazymouse> и flashplugin-nonfree
<DaZler1> вроде разобрался с profptd
<DaZler1> всем большое спасибо
<docAS> народ что делать терминал выводит [sudo] password for doctoras
<docAS> а потом виснет
<docAS> и ничево нидает ввести
<Umren> ctrl+c
<Umren> а ваще он не виснет, просто не показывает что ты пишешь
<DaZler1> ну да это отключено в целях безопастности
<docAS> народ а если Случайно поставил Kubuntu на ext3  а только что поднял свои конспекты с Убунту и там написао что основная файловая система ext4
<artus> выброси конспекты
<DaZler1> :)
<docAS> они в в педеефках
<mortuary> пля... :( даже xubuntu тормозит на виртуалке, что у нас еще есть легковесного на базе дебиана?
<artus> @kick mortuary следи за языком
<Umren> xfce4 и легковесность = миф
<docAS> народ вот нашол коечто и конспета
<docAS> На рисунке видно свободное место, которое у нас есть. Вот его-то мы сейчас и "откусим" для Ubuntu. Не жадничайте, оно того стоит. Где еще, как не в Линукс-системах можно хорошенько потрах... потренировать свои мозги?
<mortuary> omg следи за языком
<artus> mortuary, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc изучай
<mortuary> artus спасибо, осознал)
<docAS> скажите где ошыбка # rpm -Uvh flash-plugin-10.2.153.1-release.i386.rpm
<artus> docAS, rpm
<artus> docAS, так, или ты поднимаеш конспекты по русскому языку, или буду наказывать
<docAS> у меня небыло в школе руского
<artus> у меня то же и что?
<artus> *тоже
<docAS> не превык к руской граматике
<docAS> русской
<Umren> docAS, если поставил на ехт3 - не парься
<docAS> дак вернемся к проблеме в место Rpm надо sudo
<artus> docAS, начнем с того что тебе rpm не надо
<docAS> чо надо снасить
<Umren> docAS, rpm это нетуда
<Umren> docAS, че ты пытаешься сделать то?
<docAS> Инструкции по установке для .rpm         1. Чтобы начать установку, щелкните ссылку загрузки. Открывается диалоговое окно, в котором необходимо указать папку сохранения файла.        2. Сохраните файл .rpm на рабочем столе и дождитесь завершения его
<Umren> ох е
<mortuary> .deb ищи
<mortuary> или мисье извращенец?)
<artus> я же сказал уже, выброси нафиг конспекты свои )
<Umren> мисье с луны
<docAS> я просто не работал с линуксом года 4
<artus> мало того что в них непонятно что , да еще и не к тому дистру
<docAS> все забыл
<mortuary> тогда чтобы с .rpm дружить поставь федорку
<docAS> тут помню а тут не помню
<Umren> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Umren> если тебе нужен флеш
<artus> Umren, не взрывай ему мозг, у него в конспектах этого нет)
<docAS> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет fleshplayer-mozilla
<artus> docAS, http://ubuntologia.ru/ изучай
<Umren> fleshplayer
<mortuary> :)
<Umren> английского у тебя тоже не было?
<Umren> плотоплеер
<docAS> ой
<docAS> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово Пакет flashplayer-mozilla недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета. Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел,
<docAS> и я не могу найти менеджер пакетов в Kubuntu
<mortuary> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/RC/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kpackagekit-main.png вот же он :)
<mortuary> все забыл, да еще и сразу на кеды)
<Umren>  docAS введи мой вариант выше
<SergeyIT> Umren, не поможет... ему мурзилку читать надо )
<mortuary> SergeyIT, он говорит, что читал ее, но давно :)
<SergeyIT> mortuary, не похоже ;)
<mortuary> SergeyIT, это была "другая")
<total__> всем привет
<total__> кто нибудь ставил на сервер cakephp?
<alex46> живые есть?
<total__> вроде
<alex46> Добрый день, вчера собрал себе домой качалку на intel atom d525, установил Ubuntu 10.10, вроде всё ок, но попробовал перезагрузить (команда reboot) перезагрузка зависает на логотипе Ubuntu и висит всё время... Что может быть и как побороть? http://savepic.net/747498.jpg лоÐ
<alex46> форум облазил ничего похожего нет или есть но не подходит уже (тк на старые версии мануал)
<artus> !255 | alex46
<ubuntuhelp> alex46: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<total__> я так понимаю у тя он с графикой
<alex46> lf
<total__> или нет?
<alex46> выключается нормально а при ребуте тупо виснет.
<total__> а логи глядел?
<alex46> в логе ничего такого тоже нет т.е он должен вроде как перезапуститься но место этого ничего не проихсодит
<alex46> http://savepic.net/747498.jpg вот лог выключения
<alex46> точнее команды reboot
<total__> первый раз  такое вижу
<alex46> образ убунту 10.10 вчера скачал i386
<total__> у мя без графики сервак и все ок
<alex46> да вроде не в графике дело
<total__> совет скачай лучше стабильный 10.04.2
<alex46> LTS можно? (с офф сайта)
<total__> эт она и есть
<alex46> странно просто ...
<total__> сам в шоке
<total__> как так может быть
<alex46> ))
<alex46> предположения есть?
<alex46> невезучий сервак, мало китайский корпус еле сообращил как хард прикрутить
<alex46> теперь еще это..
<DropSQL> :)
<total__> только если логи все перерыть в /var/log?
<alex46> ))
<total__> а где все остальные? вымерли чтоли
<total__> :)
<DropSQL> говорят убунту сервер в 2 раза больше оперы хавает чем тот же debain :)
<DropSQL> *debian
<total__> без нагрузки вроде вообще ниче не ест
<total__> если верить терминалу
<DropSQL> оперативку не ест? :)
<total__> да нет
<vadimfonov> Привет Всем. Народ, кто может помочь более менее подробным объяснением по настройке доступа к апач-странице на машине в локалке из интернета, отзовитесь пожалуйста
<mortuary> хм.. не могу привязать usb на виртуалке к xubuntu - говорит E_INVALIDARG (0x80070057). дополнения к гостевой ос ставил, удалял переустанавливал... группу vboxusers создал, себя туда добавил. версия виртуальной коробки 4. есть идеи, никто не сталкивался?
<mortuary> спасибо, победил
<mortuary> а xfce довольно приятен, после толстого гнома :)
<vadimfonov> Хай олл) сори, повторюсь, кто может помочь более менее подробным объяснением по настройке доступа к апач-странице на машине в локалке из интернета, отзовитесь пожалуйста.
<SergeyIT> vadimfonov, админ поможет, не ?
<DropSQL> кстати, люди, а какой хороший есть gtk irc клиент?
<DropSQL> мне kvirc нравится, но не хочу тянуть kde либы... :)
<sharikoff> vadimfonov: ?
<Stolzium> DropSQL: xchat же
<vadimfonov> sharikoff: что?
<sharikoff> Чо стряслось
<sharikoff> Поподробнее
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, пиджин )
<Stolzium> ненене, для irc нафик пиджины
<Stolzium> ирц лучше када отельно висит
<artus> а еще лутше когда в вичате висит )
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, дарофф
<sharikoff> Прикинь
<sharikoff> Кто то меня в гугле искал
<sharikoff> :)
<artus> O_o
<sharikoff> Запрос шарикофф иркутск
<artus> sharikoff, все, тебя уже ищут )
<sharikoff> Да я сам в панике:)
<sharikoff> Думаю на работу завтра не пойду
<artus> sharikoff, а ты то об это как узнал? )
<sharikoff> Заходы с поисковиков смотрел
<sharikoff> Седня от нефиг делать сделал автонастройку прокси
<sharikoff> Для браузеров
<sharikoff> Потом в групп полиси прописал и вуаля
<sharikoff> Все удивились запросу пароля
<artus> хы
<sharikoff> И полдня рубился в анриал торнамент самый первый
<sharikoff> И еще мине железку привезли седня
<sharikoff> Модную
<Umren> ох е, файрфокс 4 уже скачан почти 7 миллионов раз
<Umren> видимо новый рекорд поставит
<sharikoff> Угу
<sharikoff> Даже выглядит ничо так..
<Umren> скачаю для статистики ))
<sharikoff> На хром похож
<sharikoff> :)
<Umren> нет желания смотреть
<artus> ну по сравнению с 3.6 он таки няшный
<Stolzium> они все теперь друг на друга похожи
<Stolzium> спасибо опере за это
<Stolzium> за струю дизайна в браузерах
<artus> 53 вкладки и 300 метров памяти )
<Beer_MX> q
<Beer_MX> Q
<Umren> Stolzium, а причем тут опера?
<Stolzium> браузер
<Umren> и?
<Umren> как опера повлияла на хром и файрфокс?
<Stolzium> дизайн подобный сделали
<artus> Umren, ну струю пустила с перепугу)
<Umren> o_O
<Stolzium> симпатяжный
<Beer_MX> о_О
<artus> Stolzium, подобный на что?
<Stolzium> как у оперы
<Beer_MX> хром и фф  симпатишные дизайны? О_О
<Umren> в каком месте?
<Stolzium> сейчас да
<artus> Stolzium, это где ты такое вычитал?
<Stolzium> сейчас симпатичные
<Umren> конспекты видимо
<Beer_MX> Опера УГ
<Umren> поднял
<sharikoff> Мне тож нравитсо
<Beer_MX> ничего там симпатичного
<artus> ога )
<Stolzium> ну это моё мнение :)
<Umren> Stolzium, оно неправильное
<Stolzium> у оперы самый нормальный дизайн был :)
<Stolzium> год назад
<Stolzium> из всех браузеров
<Umren> потому что ты им пользовался?
<Stolzium> фф я юзал только из-за функционала
<Stolzium> я всеми пользовался
<Stolzium> кроме сафари, разве что
<artus> эм, а в чем фишка пользовать инструмент из за дизайна?
<Umren> эппл стайл
<Beer_MX> Umren, нет
<Stolzium> потому что есть вещи удобные, а есть неудобные
<Beer_MX> Umren, эппл красивее
<Stolzium> дизайн это и определяет
<Umren> Beer_MX, эппл красивее чем опера?
<Stolzium> и дело не в плюшках, свистелках и перделках
<Umren> ))
<Umren> Stolzium, может ты говоришь об юзер экспирианс а не о дизайне?
<artus> а в чем ?
<artus> Stolzium, в скорости опера сливает хрому, в функционале тоже
<artus> не говоря уже про аа
<artus> *ff
<Stolzium> в удобстве, в интуитивной понятности, в "правильности" представления
<Stolzium> ололо
<Beer_MX> функционале?
<Beer_MX> бггг
<Stolzium> я про функционал и скорость ничего не говорил
<Beer_MX> большей недепости я не слышал
<artus> Beer_MX, дарк, щас вылетиш, я тебе уже показывал тесты, так что нефиг тролить
<mortuary> а еще опера убого верстку кажет, да
<Beer_MX> artus, опера куда функциональнее УГ хрома
<Umren> и она проприатная
<Umren> так что пускай соревнуется с ИЕ :D
<mortuary> гг
<artus> Beer_MX, дааа??? чем ? чатиком ?
<skai> тааааак
<skai> @voice Umren Beer_MX artus Stolzium
<Beer_MX> artus, как перезагрузить в хроме незагрузившуюся картинку на странице?
<Stolzium> проприетарность ещё ничего не значит :) это отдельный показатель
<skai> нука холивар замяли
<artus> skai, щас вылетиш
<artus> @devoice artus
<skai> artus: вот не умеешь ты сносить наказания с честью
<Stolzium> а войсы буйным дают?
<artus> Beer_MX, зачем  перегружать картинку?
<Beer_MX> artus, зачем использовать GUI? Есть w3m
<skai> нашли изза чего спорить.итак понятно, что хром лучший
<mortuary> кстати почему у все людей ctrl+r, а у опереты ctrl+r - типа выделились? :)
<artus> вобщем в опере есть чатик и она умеет перегружать картинки, поэтому она круть , нуну
<mortuary> *у всех ctrl+f5
<Umren> Beer_MX, https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ocpihcnkaimkkpjjbhalldknjcgkahjh?hl=ru
<Umren> Beer_MX, на диалапе?
<Beer_MX> Umren, GPRS
<Umren> Beer_MX, ставь это разрешение
<Beer_MX> 5kb/s в хорошую погоду
<Umren> нравится?
<Beer_MX> грузится...
 * Beer_MX вздыхая читает "Приложение в настоящий момент недоступно."
<Umren> ну на гпрс только в ирке и троллить, в браузере не полазиешь особо
<Beer_MX> F5!
<Beer_MX> Umren, почему?
<Stolzium> да, у меня как раз egde
<Umren> Beer_MX, мазохизм?
<Stolzium> в данный момент
<Beer_MX> dns кеширую + squid + ssh (с компресией) норм :)
<Beer_MX> Stolzium, сколько закачка?
<Stolzium> 256 объявлена
<Stolzium> туда и обратно
<Beer_MX> О_О
<Stolzium> но не выполняется
<Stolzium> кбит/с
<Stolzium> на гпрс 128 же
<Beer_MX> Stolzium, если не режется и канал хороший
<Beer_MX> у меня же 5Kb/s
<Beer_MX> кбайт в секунду короче
<Stolzium> ну я с 3G модема
<Beer_MX> пф.. еще бы
<Stolzium> но 3G с 13:00 до 24:00 смысла не т ставить
<Beer_MX> для GPRS ника опера самый раз
<Stolzium> только ночью и утром
<Beer_MX> контроль кеша, js, css, картинки.
<Beer_MX> Хром умеет только кешированные картинки показывать? - нет
<Umren> Beer_MX, ладно ладно, хром это для людей с быстрым каналом
<Umren> по дефульту без разрешений опера лучше подходит для 1бкпс
<Beer_MX> Umren, не с быстрым, а с нормальным
<artus> Umren, ога) от 128к )
<Umren> кбпс
<Stolzium> и adBlock у хрома не блочит загрузку, а скрывает только
<artus> Stolzium, адблок официально портирован уже
<Stolzium> в хром?
<artus> да
<Umren> Stolzium, с раморозкой
<Umren> *з
<Stolzium> :)
<artus> Stolzium, http://adblockplus.org/ru/
<Stolzium> да он стоит у меня
<artus> ну дык режет он все , еще на подходу а не скрывает
<artus> *е
 * endBeer_MX :(
<endBeer_MX> А вообще ff лучше всех! http://ompldr.org/vN3htaQ
<Stolzium> может позднее исправили
<Stolzium> а вообще он грузил всё, только некоторое просто не отображал
<bosyi> народ,  я не понимаю, неужели так трудно сделать поддержку кирилицы в консоли из коробки? убунту как бы сделана из дебиана - так в дебиане 6 все работает
<Stolzium> у меня работает
<Stolzium> в убунте
<Stolzium> кириллица в консоли
<bosyi> а разрешение экрана стандартное наверное, да?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, да 1280*1024
<Zverushka> Трям, люди извините за глупый вопрос, но ни кто не знает как заманить место хранение образов дисков в virt-monager?
<bosyi> а на 1024*600, и 1280*800 - не работает из коробки. читал на форуме что это из-за того что система не может разтягивать(сужать) символы. и что то нужно прописать в грубе..
<Stolzium> ммм
<Stolzium> вот насчёт этого не пробовал
<SergeyIT> bosyi, посмотрю дома 1024*600, сейчас не помню
<bosyi> пожалуйста)
<SergeyIT> bosyi, напомни...
<bosyi> ок
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток
<TOR_02_RUS> народ помогите. не могу у становить игру. вайн выдает следующее
<TOR_02_RUS> The file '/home/tor/Рабочий стол/cr/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<sharikoff> Chmod 777 setup.exe
<TOR_02_RUS>  sharikoff: это где?
<sharikoff> Это там где сетап ексе
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это что wine уже научился запускать вирусы что начали таким способом защищать exe))
<TOR_02_RUS> **я чет вьехать не могу
<xoveax> как в vim повторить  несколько раз действие "копирование строк"? например :2t2 - 10 раз
<SergeyIT> TOR_02_RUS, выезжай тогда )
<TOR_02_RUS> ыыы
<sharikoff> Это те не в кс гонять с пацанами
<sharikoff> :)
<SergeyIT> TOR_02_RUS, "...read about the executable bit"
<TOR_02_RUS> ???
<sharikoff> !!!
<SergeyIT> TOR_02_RUS, translate.ru
<Gordio> тьфу, а я думаю чего это сообщений тут нету.
<artus> ну че, складывать всякую фигню на рабочий стол , и потом оттуда же запускать , нормальненько так
<Gordio> А я то не законектился после отпадания toonel.net
<sharikoff> Скажи 3 раза что ты тупой как пробка и я те скажу чо делать :)
<Gordio> artus, фу
<Gordio> фуфуфу!
<Gordio> artus, все я тебя не знаю!
<Gordio> sharikoff, сказал
<sharikoff> Ты можешь не говорить :)
<sharikoff> Я и так знаю
<sharikoff> :)
 * Gordio сказал смотря на шарикова "ты тупой как пробка" три раза
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<Gordio> sharikoff, я буду защищаться :)
 * sharikoff плюнул в  Gordio
<sharikoff> :)
 * Gordio взвыл и громко заораллл!!!
<Gordio> sharikoff, как ты посмел не доплюнуть!?
 * sharikoff сошел с мошонки  Gordio
<sharikoff> Можешь не орать :)
<sharikoff> Остроумный ты наш:)
 * Gordio тоже вас любит \"\(^_^)/"/
<bosyi> TOR_02_RUS, либо через гуи, ПКМ по файлу, и на одной из вкладок поставить галку на исполняемый файл
<Gordio> chmod u+x file
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<TOR_02_RUS> ща попробую
<sharikoff> Ну вот.. Всю малину из.. портили
<Gordio> sharikoff, а ты уже запасся оскорблениями? :)
<Gordio> Тогда пожди, я только еще за бутылочкой съезжу
<sharikoff> Мне просто всеравно
<TOR_02_RUS> что можно сделать если он не дает в свойствах ничего изменять.?
<sharikoff> Умело действовать судо
<sharikoff> Или рутом
<artus> нафиг рут для файла в свойей папке ?
<sharikoff> Штыком и прикладом
<Gordio> artus, показать?
<sharikoff> artus: я всегда под рутом:)
<Gordio> sudo chmod go-rwx file
<artus> sharikoff, ну то ты ) тебе можно )
<Gordio> sudo chown root:root file
<artus> Gordio, и?
<Gordio> artus, и сделай теперь хоть что с файлом без su(do)
<artus> Gordio, к чему это все ?
<artus> Gordio, я спрашиваю к чему делать владельцем рута?
<sharikoff> Chattr +i и сделай чо нть под рутом :)
<Gordio> artus, ну так случилось, файл оказался не пользователя
<Gordio> Например скриптом сгенерен который запустился с sudi
<Gordio> o
<sharikoff> Или -i .. Непомню
<artus> Gordio, ты давай без патетики
<Gordio> artus, кста, а я себе опять коньки подпилил и кое что еще =)
<artus> sharikoff, ога, chmod -x chmod )
<artus> sharikoff, и уже никто ничего не поломает)
<sharikoff> Gordio: зима то кончилась уже
<sharikoff> Зачем те коньки
<Gordio> mount -o remount,rw / и сделай что нить =)
<TOR_02_RUS> АААААААААААА  !!!!!!!!!!!!В ЖОПУ. БОЛЬШЕ НЕ БУДУ В ИГРЫ ИГРАТЬ (((
<TOR_02_RUS> :'(
<Gordio> sharikoff, лучше коньки чем кеды
<artus> @voice TOR_02_RUS
<sharikoff> Gordio: крепче?
<sharikoff> :)
<Gordio> sharikoff, красивее следы остаются после самозащиты
<Gordio> *самообороны
<Gordio> Ну и по отпечатку стопы тяжелее найти
<sharikoff> :)) посмотрел бы я на самооборону в коньках
<sharikoff> Авишка есть?
<TOR_02_RUS> Я ДУБ И ЛАМЕР
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<sharikoff> @kick  TOR_02_RUS
<Gordio> sharikoff, нет. но придставь. Коньки. Руки. Все это совмещенно и погналиииии!!!. =)
<sharikoff> Ты на руках ездишь? Красафчег :))
<Gordio> Бензопила конечно круче, но на бензин приходится тратится, а коньки они не требуют топлива
<sharikoff> Тоже вариант
 * Gordio устраивает конкурс Рабочих столов!
<artus> Gordio, харош нести бред
<Gordio> Давайте скрины! ^_^
<Gordio> artus, слушаюсь, мой капитан!
<Gordio> artus, скрин показывай
<sharikoff> artus: я джаббер собрал с логгированием мессаг
<sharikoff> Я злой
<artus> sharikoff, O_o
<artus> куда ты его собрал?
<sharikoff> Теперь весь компромат в моих руках
<sharikoff> На работе не доись
<sharikoff> *))боись
<artus> sharikoff, ты б лутше транспорт нормально на аську прикрутил
<sharikoff> А он пашет
<artus> вот если б он еще автоматом уины переписывал на ники
<artus> как у инка
<sharikoff> Так клиент нормальный юзай
<artus> sharikoff, неповериш, на пси он тоже плевать хотел
<sharikoff> Пси умеет
<sharikoff> Да ну
<artus> дада
<sharikoff> У меня фурычит
<artus> если оно фурычит у тебя не значит что фурычит вообщем
<sharikoff> :) нужен мастеркласс?
<artus> sharikoff, андрюх, я ж проверял , не айс сидеть и ручками переименовывать
<artus> пришлось у инка взять )
<sharikoff> artus: ок завтре покопаю чо там
<Gordio> Не хотет - как хотите
<artus> Gordio, да показывай свой уже
<Gordio> Нет, у меня ужасен
<Gordio> если бы среди других ужасов, что бы не так выделятся то показал бы
<User853[web]> Привет Всем
<sharikoff> Gordio: http://db.tt/RTWR4Vu
<sharikoff> Вот мой
<sharikoff> Какой культурный
<sharikoff> Поздоровался и свалил
<Gordio> sharikoff, чет я не понял
<User366[web]> Люди, подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли на Live usb Убунты установить программу?
<artus> можно
<User366[web]> А после перезагрузки они потрутся?
<artus> конечно
<Gordio> artus, ну покажи же свой ужас
<Gordio> Или стыдно? XD
<artus> дык показывать нечего, переделываю ж все
<Gordio> как переделываешь? =\
<Gordio> Ах ты ___
<Gordio> Как ты мог предать OB!
<Gordio> Накол!
 * Gordio ушел за хворостом
<Gordio> и бензином (что бы наверняка)
<artus> Gordio, не, я коньки переделываю
<Gordio> ааа фуфь)
<[s]pam> товарищи убунтуйцы, как в гноме перенести кнопочки свернуть, закрыть, развернуть из правого верхнего угла в левый?
<[s]pam> то есть сделать как в маке
<Gordio> 18:00:42     Gordio | Night Sun conky http://ompldr.org/vN3htcA
<Gordio> 18:00:54     Gordio | Night Sun - тема которую я уже с годик как пилю
<[s]pam> просто в кедах это делается с гуевоко конфигуратора, в гноме ничего такого нет(
<bosyi> [s]pam, так по умолчанию они слева
<[s]pam> О.О
<[s]pam> у меня справа
<[s]pam> как в винде
<bosyi> х.м. что за версия убунты? менять умеет убунту - твик
<[s]pam> ubuntu 9.04
<bosyi> ubuntu tweak
<[s]pam> а без левых прог никак?
<bosyi> не знаю
<[s]pam> ну там, может .conf какой
<[s]pam> хорошо, а ubuntu tweak в репах есть?
<Umren> [s]pam, нед
<Umren> [s]pam, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Umren> зайди кликни
<Umren> а ваще gconf-editor
<Umren> там где то можно поменять
<[s]pam> gconf большой)
<spermonface> Вот я собрал ядро, как мне поставить для него linux-headers?
<kowboits> народ, привет!
<kowboits> почему после перезагрузки диск отваливается?
<[s]pam> при установке ubuntu tweak Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: policykit-1-gnome|policykit-1-qt
<kowboits> монтирутся токлько после захода на него, а мне надо что бы он посмтоянно был смонтирован...
<kowboits> причем с доп атрибутом -acl
<kowboits> что можно сделать?
<xoveax> Кто-нибудь собирал qt jambi?
<artus> kowboits, man fstab
<kowboits> artus, ) вчера смонтировали, а сегодня он опять отвалился...
<kowboits> artus, соответственно расшаренная папка недоступна стала...
<DropSQL> kowboits: fstab это файл в котором прописывается автомонтирование при загрузке :)
<DropSQL>  kowboits: привет
<kowboits> DropSQL, привет! я понял, уже нашел что в нем пишется... там что нужно по умолчанию его прописать?
<DropSQL>  spermonface: что значит поставить линукс хедеры?
<spermonface> скомпилить
<DropSQL> kowboits: что значит "по умолчанию"?
<kowboits> DropSQL, кстати, так вчера и не разобрался с вайном... то же пакет ошибку выдает...
<DropSQL> spermonface: ну если сконфигугрировал make
<DropSQL> и makeinstall
<kowboits> DropSQL, ну что бы постоянно грузился )
<DropSQL> кажись make install
<kowboits> DropSQL, вернее монтировался)
<DropSQL> kowboits: ну да, в fstab прописать нужные параметры и ребутнуться :)
<DropSQL> kowboits: начсёт ошибки вайна лучше тут спроси.. я хз
<kowboits> DropSQL, я думаю другую версию поставить)
<kowboits> DropSQL, пока ничего толком не успел "под себя" настроить и доков нет, попробую с другого реализа воткнуть...
<DropSQL> kowboits: попробуй, но я предпочитаю всё их репозиториев ставить :)
<kowboits> DropSQL, мне пока рано )
<kowboits> DropSQL, я имею ввиду ubuntu )
<DropSQL> люди, а никто не очкует из-за японской радиации? :) кто там близко к японии живёт? :)
<DropSQL> kowboits: та ну нафиг, прсото напиши какая ошибка и спроси тут... ктот, думаю, поможет
<kowboits> DropSQL, я тот пакет, который ошибку выдает не переустановить не удалить не могу....(
<kowboits> DropSQL, а так делов на 40 минут)
<DropSQL> kowboits:  я же говорю, напиши здесь об ошибке, наверняка ктот подскажет как избавиться от глюка!
<kowboits> DropSQL, мы привыкшие, нас чернобыль закалял....
<DropSQL> я сам в Киеве живу... к чернобылю совсем близко.. :) но гвооярт Японие в разы хуже... да и плюс она заденет тех кого Чернобыль не тронул :)
<kowboits> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<kowboits>  ttf-droid
<kowboits> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kowboits> народ, кто может помочь?(
<DropSQL> kowboits: полный лог и не сюда, а на pastebin
<DropSQL> !pastebin | kowboits
<ubuntuhelp> kowboits: pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<DropSQL> народ, ктот подскажет замену kvirc достойную для gtk? :)
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584395/
<DropSQL> kowboits: когда копируешь в логи, копируй вместо с коммандой какую выполняешь, на будущее тебе
<DropSQL> kowboits: И до самого конца!
<kowboits> DropSQL, это из synaptic
<DropSQL> о_О
<kowboits> DropSQL, больше ничего не было....
<user-k> Добрый вечер
<rapidsp> DropSQL: xchat
<rapidsp> в hostapd.conf wpa=3 и wpa=2 чем отличается?
<DropSQL> rapidsp: да все про него кричат... но помоему до kvirc ему далековато :)
<[s]pam> я черех xchat сижу
<rapidsp> DropSQL: да нафик тебе квирковые навороты :)
<[s]pam> вроде нич0)
<rapidsp> в xchat все есть
<DropSQL> rapidsp: да по сути нафиг не нужны :)
<DropSQL> rapidsp: щас поставлю, посмотрю... а то меня не очень устраивает через pidgin сидеть :)
<rapidsp> тру-юзеры посоветуют консольный... забыл как называется... :)
<artus> weechat
<rapidsp> да :)
<DropSQL> rapidsp: консольный фу :) помню даж когдат на сервере ставил аську консольную... дурной был :)
<[s]pam> ооо, ща глянем))
<artus> все остальное миф )
<rapidsp> а wpa=2 это значит что wpa2 типа используется?
<rapidsp> чет андроид перестал нормально работать с wpa=3... не уследил когда.. то ли андроид обновился, то ли бунта :)
<[s]pam> а в убунту в репах есть apache, php, mysql, phpmyadmin?
<rapidsp> естессна
<DropSQL> libsexy - интересная либа :)
<rapidsp> дык без сексу никуда
<rapidsp> чет про wpa3 в вики нет...
<DropSQL> у xchat это намёк на то что он поимеет мозги? :)
<rapidsp> иксчат неприхотлив
<[s]pam> не, weechat это очень жестко)
<Umren> [s]pam, не очень, поставь irsii
<Lorgus> [s]pam,  енто ппц... его не осилил
<dropsql_> хе-хе :)
<[s]pam> еще браузер был такой толи lync, то ли lynx))
<dropsql_> Links
<[s]pam> web-браузер в смысле)
<DropSQL> Чёт какт pidgin роднее оказался :)
<dropsql_> Xchat как-то не очень то и привычный :)
<stalker_kg> народ, как обновить адоб флеш плейер в убунту для браузера гуглхром, плеер скачан в виде архива тар.
<DropSQL> stalker_kg: а в чём проблема ставить из пакетов :) я ставил из репозитория и доволен :)
<stalker_kg> репа не обновляется
<artus> stalker_kg, нафиг тебе тар ?
<artus> при том что есть deb
<stalker_kg> деб не нашел
<DropSQL> stalker_kg: совсем не обновляется? о_О
<artus> носом ткнуть?
<stalker_kg> а ...нашел деб...
<[s]pam> как это репа не обновляется?
<DropSQL> You have version 10,2,152,27 installed
<stalker_kg> у меня зеркало обновлений на сервере местного прова
<rapidsp> блин... когда ж ФФ научится по бакспейсу возвращаться
<DropSQL> ну поставь на другое место :) у меня на mirohost и я доволен :)
<DropSQL> rapidsp: таки да :( была б хорошая штука :(
<[s]pam> я в убунте только 10 часов, так что извиняйте за глупые вопросы))
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет, опять я
<DropSQL> [s]pam: видимо у него у провадера синхронизация раз в 3 месяца делается... или с левых реп... не с оф.
<TOR_02_RUS> :)
<DropSQL> TOR_02_RUS: хай
<TOR_02_RUS> я наконец поставил кризис 2-ой. но теперь проблема  с директом. где его взять?
<[s]pam> оу, тут еще и окна прозрачные) нафиг люди за винду платят, когда есть убунта?
<DropSQL> [s]pam: куча причин, особенно большая куча осознаных, а чаще привычка и навязаные идеалы
<artus> прозручные окна блажь
<DropSQL> [s]pam: кстати тут и не такое есть :)
<artus> *а
<[s]pam> ну я сос тороны пользователя смотрю
<[s]pam> у меня на компе стояла винда, переставлял каждые три месяца, бесило страшно, полгода как поставил mandriva
<[s]pam> теперь хочу на убунту посмотреть
<DropSQL> [s]pam: есть разные пользователи, с разными запросами :)
<[s]pam> ну убунта интересней... человечнее, чтоли)
<DropSQL> [s]pam: я 3 года юзал винду, так как 3 года назад облажался с линухом. Я поставил себе gentoo, компилил и настраивал несколько дней, на старом компе летала (XP глючила) но потом спустя год/полтора решил обновиться. После 26 часов компиляции новых пакетов она откаÐ
<[s]pam> а никто из вас cairo-dock не ставил?
<artus> да когда ж  вы научитесь простыни не постисть
<artus> !255 | DropSQL
<ubuntuhelp> DropSQL: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<DropSQL> artus: ок :) к Вам не всё пришло? :)
<artus> DropSQL, http://itmages.ru/image/view/152667/1fd087ed
<[s]pam> DropSQL, нам ниче не пришло)
<DropSQL> ну и фиг с ним :)
<artus> а правильные клиенты умеют резать месаги )
<[s]pam> где конфиги от cairo-dock хранятся?:(
<[s]pam> и темы)
<artus> .config
<DropSQL> я 3 года юзал винду, так как 3 года назад облажался с линухом. Я поставил себе gentoo, компилил и настраивал несколько дней
<DropSQL> на старом компе летала (XP глючила) но потом спустя год/полтора решил обновиться. После 26 часов компиляции новых пакетов она отказалась запускаться
<DropSQL> :) после этого я забил на линух и пошл на винду :) Сейчас не очень хочу ставить из исходников ОС, по этому и выбрал систему из коробки...
<bosyi> если - sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss - выдает - FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found , значит все плохо. без пересборки ядра не обойтись?
<[s]pam> artus, точно, пасяб)
<artus> bosyi, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1244&bih=808&q=snd-pcm-oss&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<stalker_kg> DropSQL ,artus: спасибо все обновил ))
<bosyi> просто получается так что старые игры, которые требую oss работают без звука. есть ли возможность его прикрутить. и зря на форуме нету раздела посвященного играм
<DropSQL> bosyi: не зря :) игры зло :)
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, проверь в консоли 1024*600)
<Beer_MX> modprobe -L | grep oss
<Beer_MX> modprobe -L | grep oss | grep alsa что уж вообще
<artus> wтам есть какой то хинт с запуском игр требующих oss но надо гуглить
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, команду дай (
<[doctor]> bosyi, строго говоря игры не дистрибутиво специфичны, поэтому на лоре игры есть а на убунту-ру нет
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584395/
<kowboits> народ, можете подсказать что делать?
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, какую команду?
<bosyi> слышал про Лор, но не разу туда не заходил
<[doctor]> и не ходи)
<Beer_MX> что то алф modprobe alsa_emulate_oss
<Beer_MX> аля
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, чтобы разрешение показала ... забыл (
<bosyi> Beer_MX, нету такого модуля
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, незнаю таких команд сам) и не понимаю к чему вопрос.. если сидите за нетбуком зайдите в tty1 и наберите ls. если квадраты всместо кирилицы значит моя теория верна
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, кирилица работает (console-setup), разрешение 1024х600
<bosyi> Beer_MX, нужно какие-то пакеты доустановить? или это означает что у меня в ядре эти модули отключены вприципе
<artus> а вот если ставить бубунту без иксов то кирилица в tty будет адекватно работать)
<Beer_MX> bosyi, погугли
<[s]pam> глупый вопрос конечно, но репозитории от ubuntu 8.10 не подойдут к 9.04?
<artus> [s]pam, а ты как думаеш?
<Beer_MX> да хоть 6.10
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, и в режиме востановления груба? если не тяжело проверь.
<[s]pam> уверен, что нет
<artus> в принципе и ходовую от жигулей можно к бехе прикрутить , но смысл?
<Beer_MX> artus, от жигулев на хамер
<novns> а где в убунте нормальный апплет для регулирования громкости?
<novns> не индикатор
<novns> что-то в списке не видать
<Beer_MX> novns, больше нету
<novns> хочу выкинуть индикаторы нафиг
<novns> мешают только
<artus> правильно )
<artus> novns, повесь на хоткеи регулирование звуком ) и будеть тебе благодать )
<novns> родной гномовский переключатель клавиатуры работыет лучше, чем индикатор
<DropSQL> ужс
<novns> родной трей трансмишна удобнее, чем индикатор
<DropSQL> чем оно мешает то? :) и чем плохо работает? :)
<novns> например трей транмишна - чтоб показать окно достаточно одного клика
<novns> с индикатором - два
<[s]pam> а тут есть бубунтовцы со стажем >2 лет?
<[s]pam> поделитесь своим source.list)
<artus> а что?
<novns> родной апплет громкости показывает уровень, индикатор нет и на колесо мышки не всегда реагирует
<novns> родная переключалка клавиатуры срабатывает всегда, индикатор через раз
<novns> и индикатор ещё корёжит иконки с флагами, если включить
<novns> в общем, по мелочи накапливается
<artus> [s]pam, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<DropSQL> novns:  точно не коряжит, я щас иконки включил
<[s]pam> спс)
<novns> DropSQL, 16 на 16 - мелко слишком, а 24 на 24 уже уменьшает
<Umren> [s]pam, http://slinux.ru/
<novns> родной гномовский 24x24 показывает без изменений
<Umren> [s]pam, http://slinux.ru/index.php/slinux-system
<Beer_MX> novns, потому что 22x22 наверное
<novns> могу путато точный размхер
<novns> *путать
<novns> не самому же рисовать под него
<DropSQL> можно самому уменьшить :)
<novns> http://www.icondrawer.com/free.php
<novns> как пиксельарт уменьшать без искажений?
<[s]pam> а зачем мне этот линукс?))
<DropSQL> gimp какойт :)
<novns> DropSQL, проще выкинуть индикатор
<Beer_MX> DropSQL, шутник
<DropSQL> Beer_MX: чего? :)
<novns> он ничего нового не добавляет
<novns> только трудности
<Beer_MX> DropSQL, => 20:35:01      novns | как пиксельарт уменьшать без искажений?
<DropSQL> http://www.dmm.org.ua/2011/02/blog-post_22.html я юзаю такии иконки. проблем нет :)
<Sergey_IT>  bosyi, у меня ls квадратиков никак показать не может - я русский не использую )
<novns> круглые не годятся
<Beer_MX> "стандарт" для трея 16х16
<DropSQL> novns: чего? :)
<novns> Beer_MX, слишком мелко
<Beer_MX> и куча прог просто не умеет больше
<Beer_MX> поэтому даже не растягивает если использовать обычный трей =(
<AMindMobile> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> AMindMobile! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AMindMobile> âñåì ïðèâåò :)
<ubuntuhelp> AMindMobile! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Beer_MX> novns, согласен что слишком мало. Я тоже за 22/24
<DropSQL> хороший бот :)
<DropSQL> кстати в KDE помню были большии иконки... для слепых :)
<[s]pam> а мне нравятся иконки в кде 4.х.х
<[s]pam> симпатичные
<DropSQL> [s]pam: а главное большие, да? :)
<DropSQL> на  пол монитора... там и слепой не затеряется :)
<AMindMobile> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> AMindMobile! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[s]pam> xDD
<[s]pam> главное - красивые))
<AMindMobile> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AMindMobile, Понг понг понг...
<AMindMobile> о!
<AMindMobile> всем привет :)
<DropSQL> привет
<AMindMobile> я с вопросом, как водится.
<AMindMobile> убунту 10.10. с гномом.
<Beer_MX> ubuntuhelp, марко!
<AMindMobile> так вот, пока не введу пароль при входе в гном - не пускает по сети по шеллу на этот сервер и не запускается сквид например
<Beer_MX> ubuntuhelp, ааа чилавек малекула!
<AMindMobile> как вылечить ?
<Beer_MX> Пф. Не интересный он у вас :(
<artus> AMindMobile, выпили нафиг nm
<AMindMobile> artus: простите.. "nm" ?
<artus> AMindMobile, потому что он сеть запускает только после твоего логина
<artus> AMindMobile, нетворк менеджер
<AMindMobile> ах вон оно что..
<AMindMobile> благодарю
<novns> кстати, где можно настроить в убунте общесистемный pptp, без nm?
<artus> AMindMobile, и настраивай статику через /etc/network/interfaces
<AMindMobile> artus: "сервер" является старым ноутом.. доступен по вайфаю.. пойду читать как руками вайфай настраивать )
<AMindMobile> artus: в любом случае, благодарю за совет
<artus> AMindMobile, ))
<alexandr> всем вечера
<alexandr> что то у меня красный треугольник справа красный всплывает с воцклицательным знаком,что может это быть?
<novns> это знак
<novns> пора остановиться
<novns> если справа  - пойти налево
<alexandr> говорит то что информация об обновлениях устарела недавно обновлялся всё норма
<alexandr> novns щас вышлю те сайт со снимком экрана
<novns> alexandr, у вас же вчера были проблемы с аптом?
<[s]pam> а как это лечить?
<[s]pam> W: Не удалось загрузить http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/cairo-dock/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Порождённый процесс bzip2 вернул код ошибки (2)
<alexandr> не не у меня я к соседу приходил это у него было такое
<novns> [s]pam, а вы в браузере ссылку откройте
<novns> там какая-то левая информация на всём сайте cairo-dock.org
<novns> у них домен увели что ли
<[s]pam> да уж:(
<alexandr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/152714/8128ac10 novns вот посмотри справа
<alexandr> вверху
<novns> alexandr, а обновить информацию?
<alexandr> как это сделать?
<novns> администррирование / менеджер обновлений
<alexandr> не давно так делал,не помогает
<alexandr> говорит то что обновления отсутствуют
<novns> там есть кнопака "проверить"
<alexandr> всё тоже
<novns> интернет-то есть?
<alexandr> да есть
<alexandr> изчез треугольник
<alexandr> я вот не могу понять какого числа выйдет то 11,04?
<alexandr> в гугле написано то что 28 апреля
<alexandr> долго
<Sergey_IT> 2011-04-31
<novns> месяц - это долго?
<alexandr> да долго
<aleksei`> всем ку
<alexandr> ку и те
<novns> alexandr, ставьте генту, там каждый день обновления до всего самого свежего
<novns> и трудности обеспечены
<alexandr> я уж привык к убунту
<Sergey_IT> и жизнь будет гентушная...
<copyerfiled> привет всем, кто знает как в апаче прописать ловушку, чтоб при заходе на несуществующий сайт например 1.pegucka.py отсылалось на существующий pegucka.py ?
<alexandr> а генту чем отличается от убунту
<novns> подходом
<artus> а причем тут гента ?
<novns> artus, человек нетерпеливо ждёт новую версию
<alexandr> artus спроси у Sergey_IT
<novns> ему ждать ебилдов каждый день как раз подойдёт
<alexandr> я сам знать не знаю что это,я просто спросил какого числа выйдет 11,04
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, это не по убунтовски!
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: чего? :)
<alexandr> Sergey_IT что именно?
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, я тебе ответил
<novns> правильные убунтоводы до сих пор сидят на 9-й версии
<alexandr> я понял,в гугле совсем другой ответ есть то что 28.04
<alexandr> типа последний релиз
<Beer_MX> Sergey_IT, выйдет 4 месяца 32 числа
<Sergey_IT> alexandr,  DropSQ, жаловаться опу на невиновного
<novns> aleksei`, там же альфа есть, ставьте её прямо сейчас
<novns> ой
<novns> alexandr,
<alexandr> :(
<novns> если так хочется посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> alexandr, RC будет раньше, релиз выйдет с багами - то есть качать имеет смысл через месяц после...
<Beer_MX> novns, аха, и поотправлять багрепорты
<novns> да, багрепорты обязательно
<alexandr> novns теперь ясно
<Beer_MX> Sergey_IT, какноникал они такие :(
<alexandr> каноникл всё таки молодцы ребята
<Beer_MX> alexandr, чем? Что не могут выпустить стабильный релиз?
<alexandr> как сделать чтоб в видеочате камера заработала знает кто нить?
<novns> в 11.04 иконки наверняка вернут назад направо
<Beer_MX> alexandr, каноникал
<alexandr> Beer_MX работа такая у них
<Beer_MX> novns, нет
<novns> но изменят направление текста, читайте дескать справа-налево
<Beer_MX> novns, сделают в низ в центре, что бы не так как у всех >_<
<novns> шатлворт напишет кучу аргументов в своём блоге, почему читать справа-налево удобнее
<alexandr> почему у меня на сайте videochat.ru не работает камера?говорит то что не найдена камера
<alexandr> как флешь настроить таам?
<novns> флэш-то установлен?
<alexandr> адоб-флешь плеер да
<novns> правой кнопкой и разрешить доступ к камерпе
<novns> *к камере
<Beer_MX> камера то настроена?
<alexandr> щас ещё раз пробовать буду
<Beer_MX> сквизи что говорит?
<alexandr> если в скайпе работает
<novns> Beer_MX, обычно их не надо настраивать
<alexandr> щас скажу,минуту
<novns> если v4l в ядре видит, больше ничего не нужно
<[s]pam> оу, тут проблема нарисовалась, помогите)
<Beer_MX> novns, в моем случае пришлось, и я обычно все на себе примеряю
<[s]pam> запускаю cheese, включается вебка, а потом иксы уходят  ребут((
<Beer_MX> novns, да
<Beer_MX> ааа блин
<Beer_MX> я думал я на другом канале ^_^`
<[s]pam> в ребут*
<novns> [s]pam, в логах что-нибудь оставляют?
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, что за видео?
<novns> или dmesg может ругается?
<Beer_MX> драйвер
<[s]pam> а где у cheese логи?
<novns> [s]pam, логи иксов
<[s]pam> где смотреть?))
<alexandr> говорит камера не найдена
<novns> /var/log/Xorgблабла
<[s]pam> неет, камера явно включается, а потом ребут
<[s]pam> ща вылечу, потом отпишусь)
<alexandr> novns как настроить камеру на видеочат?
<novns> понятия не имею
<novns> добиться сначала, чтоб флэш её видел
<[s]pam> есть файл Xorg.0.log, а есть Xorg.20.log) какой смотреь?
<alexandr> novns а как добиться чтоб флешь видел её?
<novns> alexandr, поставит cheese и проверить, видна ли она вообще
<alexandr> видит он её,и скайп видит
<test> Добрый вечер :)
<Beer_MX> test, true
<Sergey_IT> разве?
<alexandr> novns подскажи что нить ещё?
<test> Подскажите, как изменить разрешение экрана, если максимальное в X Server - 1280x1024?(Необходимо 1920х1080.Видеокарта GeForce FX5500, драйвера 173.**.**;)
<Sergey_IT> xorg наверно редактировать
<[s]pam> в xorg.conf прописать
<mortuary> ну да $ sudo Xorg -configure
<mortuary> найти и прописать Modes "1280x800" "800x600"
<test> Пробывал, увы не помогло.(пробывал modeline добавлять + в секции screen правил)
<mortuary> и переместить mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Beer_MX> test, что выводит xrandr?
<test> момент
<Sergey_IT> а народу прибывать начало на чате... релиз скоро )
<[s]pam> а что делает /etc/fstab?
<Sergey_IT> монтирует разделы
<Sergey_IT> при загрузке
<[s]pam> а /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<artus> [s]pam, а погуглить? )
<mortuary> good night all
<Sergey_IT> dmay, чего сломал?
<[s]pam> просто я нашел умный совет в этот самый /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<[s]pam> написать vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs=«1500»
<[s]pam> знак вопроса лишний)
<[s]pam> это я очень плохо сделал?
<artus> [s]pam, и чего этот умный совет должен делать ?
<artus> [s]pam, да и кавычки не те
<[s]pam> а как надо, и надо ли вообще?
<artus> оригинально, vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs=«1500» чего делать должно ?
<Beer_MX> я в шоке
<Beer_MX> есть же ubuntu.ru/help/optimize или как там
<Beer_MX> я даже прочел >_<
<[s]pam> для продления жизни SSD и уменьшения энергопотребления
<Beer_MX> не... не так.
<Beer_MX> Даже Я прочел!!!
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, покажи sysctl vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs
<Beer_MX> вообще это как бы сброс сырых буферов кеша fs. Если я не настолько не знаюсь в вопросе как думаю.
<[s]pam> vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs = 500
<Beer_MX> Ууууу
<Beer_MX> можно
<artus> [s]pam, Dirty Writeback Centisecs. Параметр задается в сотых долях секунды. Отвечает за интервал просыпания pdflush для скидывания грязных данных (см. предыдущий пункт). Установка параметра в ноль, отключает периодичность записи.
<Beer_MX> как я себя тролю, эгежшшш...? :)
<Beer_MX> *мощно
<artus> [s]pam, но тебе можно 1500 поставить )
<Beer_MX> чем больше рамы тем больше можно поставить
<Beer_MX> и лучше
<Beer_MX> если это устройство которое с ИБП
<artus> [s]pam, как бе Рекомендуемое значение - 0
<[s]pam> а, ясно зачем это) а как правильнно написать?
<Beer_MX> artus, ой ты не прав
<[s]pam> устройство с аккумулятором
<artus> Beer_MX, фитай еще раз чего оно делает
<Beer_MX> vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs="90000"
<artus> Beer_MX, нафига свопить на ssd ????????/
<Beer_MX> свопить?
<Beer_MX> ты совсем чтоль?
<Sergey_IT> правильная цифра 100500
<Beer_MX> это кеш в раме
<Beer_MX> кеш записи
<Beer_MX> тоесть когда ты пишешь на fs данные сразу не пишутся а сбрасываются в буфер
<Beer_MX> который потом целым куском пишется
<artus> Beer_MX, . Dirty Expire Centisecs. Данный параметр задается в сотых долях секунды. Задает время, в течении которого "грязные данные" будут скинуты демоном pdflush в своп.
<[s]pam> ну понятно, и чем больше эта циферка, тем реже будет запись
<artus> какой к лешему буфер??????
<Beer_MX> это и есть буфер
<artus> [s]pam, наоборот!!!! у тебя с пониманием текста проблемы?
<velessky> *Сколько бурления и ненависти Оо*
<Beer_MX> чем больше тем дольше данные не скидываются
<[s]pam> каждые н милисекунд скидывается на ыыв
<[s]pam> ssd
<[s]pam> чем выше н, тем реже скидывается
<artus> [s]pam, а поставить 0 не ? чтоб вообще не скидывало ?
<Beer_MX> artus, наоборот
<Beer_MX> сразу скидывать будет
<Beer_MX> для SSD это ад
<Beer_MX> *темболее для SSD
<artus> Beer_MX, с каких пор по 0 , которое отключает нафиг оно будет скидывать?
<Beer_MX> потому что оно его вырубит
<Beer_MX> этот буфер
<artus> рама хватает
<[s]pam> т.е. vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs=«0»?
<artus> [s]pam, http://www.nokiamaemo.ru/n900/program-n900/614-swappolube-optimizaciya-skorosti-raboty-n900.html
<artus> [s]pam, « » только не надо
<[s]pam> спасибо, сделал)
<Beer_MX> and dirty_writeback_centisecs in
<Beer_MX>  93 /proc/sys/vm to about 10 minutes (by default), which means that pages that are
<Beer_MX>  94 dirtied are not forced to be written to disk as often.
<Beer_MX> kernel/Documentation/laptops/laptop-mode.txt
<doctorAs> ура
<doctorAs> народ всем спасибо за помощь
<doctorAs> Я понял почему у меня звук во флеше не работал
<doctorAs> звуковой канал отвечаюший за ето былотключон
 * [s]pam счастлив
<Beer_MX> Мда. Сидишь вот гуглишь проблему а потом как питаешься написать попросившему помочь оказывается его уже нету в сети
<[s]pam> и такие бывает))
<[s]pam> нагугли мне про вебку
<Beer_MX> вебка в флеше не работает а так работает?
<[s]pam> а то это единстевенное, что меня реально расстроило
<[s]pam> нет, проблема такая
<[s]pam> в skype камера работает
<[s]pam> а когда запускаешь cheese ребутаются иксы
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, у тебя mplayer утсановлен?
<[s]pam> эм, нет
<Sergey_IT> флеш не нужен
<Stolzium> и скайп
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, установи. Отличнейшая вестч
<Stolzium> :)
<Beer_MX> У меня только он и стоит
<[s]pam> ща поставим
<[s]pam> а как связаны плеер и  вебка?
<Beer_MX> сейчас ээто и проверим)
<Stolzium> хуже от mplayer точно не станет :)
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ну что?
<[s]pam> ну извиняйте, интернет сегодня на редкость медленен
<Beer_MX> Тоже около GPRS?
<[s]pam> ага(
<[s]pam> но он клятвено обещает закончить через 4 минуты
<[s]pam> 4 мин 30 ctr
<[s]pam> сек
<some1> привет всем. есть плейлист с названиями треков и прямыми линками на эти треки. как можно скачать эти треки так, чтобы названия файлов были как в плейлисте?
<Beer_MX> привет есть блокнот с номаерами телефонов. Как переспать с кажной из них что бы они отзывались на номер телефона и не обижались?
<some1> както так
<Beer_MX> Помогите решить загадку http://ompldr.org/vN3hzcg
<artus> @kick Beer_MX харош тролить
<Beer_MX> artus, дык а что я?
<Beer_MX> Я как бы намекнул что хоть формат плейлиста огласи
<[s]pam> 68196
<artus> some1, wget -i file
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, а вот и нет >_< я тоже так думал
<some1> artus, так и делал. но как потом переименовать файлы?
<[s]pam> 68186?
<artus> some1, причем тут имена файлов к тегам ?
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, оно новые каждый раз выдает. я уже послал их... =)
<Beer_MX> artus, ты тормозишь
<artus> some1, пиши скрипт который будет выдергивать теги и переименовывать файлы
<artus> Beer_MX, угу, лаги
<[s]pam> ты капчу пройти не можешь что ли?))
<Beer_MX> есть аля список Абезбашеный трек=http://megosite.com/download/file1.mp3 и нужно его сохранить как  Абезбашеный трек
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ты же сам эту капчу видел. Ее не пройти совсем не стыдно! =)
<[s]pam> в любой капче есть человеческие варианты, копрене ву, мон ами?
<Beer_MX> что то вида for name, url in open(file.mpl) wget url -O name
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, вот он http://ompldr.org/vN3hzdQ
<Beer_MX> 7 каптчей пролистал
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, какой ответ?
<[s]pam> мпроигрыватель поставился
<[s]pam> его запускать?))
<Beer_MX> стой
<Beer_MX> сперва сделай mplayer -vo help
<Beer_MX> сто там у тебя есть? (в строку запиши)
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, в общем теепрь найди любой видео файл и начни перебирать выводы -vo и один из списка. Основной проверь gl
<[s]pam> оч много, можно куда-нибудь скинуть?
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, если не будет падения иксов то mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:gain=1:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:fps=10:outfmt=rgb16 tv://
<Beer_MX> /dev/video0 - твоя вебка
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, как так?
<Beer_MX> Там штук 6 максимум
<[s]pam> вижу свою счастливую рожу)
<[s]pam> после mplayer -vo help
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, тогда проблема в чанси
<[s]pam> строк 20 вылезло
<Beer_MX> чинси или как его там =)
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ну тебе нужны только x11 gl sdl gl2 xv vdpau
<Beer_MX> на одном должны иксы вылететь
<Beer_MX> я же думаю что это gl
<Beer_MX> тогда тебе нужно присмотрется к логам дров
<Beer_MX> для начала /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[s]pam> шо мне там искать?
 * Beer_MX ♫ я помешался на хреновом аватаре >_< /home/gordio/Audio/ТОП-40.МУЗ/40.Ali Wilson - Pandora.mp3 [320kbps]
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ошибки и предупреждения для начала. [E] [W]
<Beer_MX> grep -e '[(E|W|]'
<Beer_MX> ой
<Beer_MX> вместо посл | нужно ) (закр скобку поставить)
<[s]pam> тут тоже прилично
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ты главное не перескакивай мои предложения, потому что они могут выловить ошибку легче быстрее и совсем другую от ожидаемой =)
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, что за карточка, что за дрова?
<[s]pam> такс
<[s]pam> в общем ее
<[s]pam> (EE) HID 04f3:0103: Read error: No such device
<[s]pam> (EE) HID 04f3:0103: Read error: No such device
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, HID это не то
<[s]pam> и ЦЦ
<[s]pam> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x70024 (PIPEASTAT) changed from 0x00020000 to 0x00020203
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT before: status: VBLANK_INT_ENABLE
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PIPEASTAT after: status: VBLANK_INT_ENABLE VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS OREG_UPDATE_STATUS
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, стой
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00020202 to 0x80020242
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VBLANK_INT_ENABLE VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS
<Beer_MX> много не пасти
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status: FIFO_UNDERRUN VBLANK_INT_ENABLE VSYNC_INT_STATUS LBLC_EVENT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001, instruction error
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PRB0_CTL (0x0001f001) indicates ring buffer enabled
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
<aleksei`> он увлёкся :)
 * Beer_MX тормоз
<Beer_MX> нужно было сразу предупредить
<[s]pam> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd000000a
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle
<[s]pam> (WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on
<aleksei`> ужепоздно
<aleksei`> уже поздно
<TheThing> O_O
<[s]pam> так пойдет?
<TheThing> это ж спам
<Beer_MX> много не пасти
<TheThing> забанить как тролля в жопу
<Beer_MX> TheThing, спокойнее)
<TheThing> ^_^
<[s]pam> ладно, куда положить можно?
<aleksei`> держи себя в руках :)
<Beer_MX> хотя кикнуть для профилактики можно было бы. но не об этом беседа
<TheThing> paste.pound-python.org можно же
<dmay> срач??? и без меня?????
<Sergey_IT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ну вот. Видишь что ты натворил
<Beer_MX> пошел срачик >^_^`
<TheThing> все проснулись
<TheThing> !кэп
<Sergey_IT> dmay, чего сломал?
<aleksei`> :)
<[s]pam> xDD
<dmay> Sergey_IT: серверок один в штатах :3 но уже починил! 8]
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, прочти /topic там наверное должно быть написано аля больше n строк не вставлять за раз
<[s]pam> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/4557/
<[s]pam> дада, признаю, нашкодил)
<[s]pam> вообще в мирке первый раз)
<[s]pam> не, вру, второй
<[s]pam> первый был гоа четыре назад)
<Sergey_IT> больше
<dmay> [s]pam: апервых, не в мирке, а в ирке, автарых - хчат - мамно :3
<[s]pam> чо былО, то и скачал)
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, точно. Пользуй weechat
<Sergey_IT> пидгин
<[s]pam> пасиба, weechat только сегодня пробовал
<aleksei`> или kvirc - тоже ничего
<dmay> пидгин это даже не хчат, пидгин это как оперу юзать...
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, просто нужно отвыкнуть от GUI
<[s]pam> я и не приучен к гую, просто ирк в консоли для меня нечто бОльшее, чем просто жесть)
<Sergey_IT> зачем отвыкать от гуи?
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, ты главное забей на стереотипы. И попользуйся ну недельки должно с головой хватить
<dmay> плин... по моейпланете фильм про СШГЭС показали... ппц, какие же мы все бумажкоперекладыватели (
<tigra-mini> Здравствуйте
<Beer_MX> Sergey_IT, оно добавляет бесполезную нагрузку
<Sergey_IT> может и транспорт не нужен - пешком лучше
<dmay> а люди тоннели километровые строят...
<TheThing> хчат - не гомно
<Beer_MX> Для полного счастэ поставь YeahConsole http://gordio.pp.ua/blog/linux/nastroyka-yeahconsole.html#content
<dmay> tigra-mini: что сломал?
<TheThing> а в вичате у меня бот на питоне крутится в скрине
<dmay> TheThing: оно, оно самое
<Beer_MX> TheThing, на винде только и видно SIGSERV
<[s]pam> вы провебку мою не забыли?)))
<tigra-mini> что сломал?	Первый раз в ирке, вот и поздаровался
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, забыли уже давно
<Stolzium> xchat - отличный клиент
<dmay> [s]pam: какая нафиг вебка? езжай лучше настоящей работой заниматься!
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, не нужно было постить столько строк.
<Beer_MX> [s]pam, всех разбудил xD
<dmay> Stolzium: вот, ещё один. счас всех вас и пересчитаем
<[s]pam> ладно-ладно)
<dmay> а потом зобаним! мвахахахаахх!
<[s]pam> главно, вы доказали, что она работает) и на этом огромное спасибо)
<Beer_MX> dmay, хочу девочку гентушницу. Буду с ней настоящей работой заниматся
<[s]pam> а когда вырасту, я хочу стать одмином)))
<dmay> Beer_MX: настоящая работа это строить что нить тяжелее 10ти тонн. а то что ты имел ввиду это банальное удовлетворение физиологических потребностей
<tigra-mini> А есть консольный irc клиент?
<TheThing> ы
<dmay> [s]pam: бросай это сразу, иди в нефтянку
<dmay> tigra-mini: weechat
<[s]pam> weechat
<elfaimer> tigra-mini: weechat
<TheThing> weechat =)
<dmay> радует такое согласие на канале
<TheThing> бгггг
<[s]pam> ага, я бы пошел в нефтянку. в лукойл. в топ-менеджеры)
<TheThing> чудны дела твои, консолезрулез
<dmay> ещё раз предложу забанить всех пиджиноводов, пожалуй :3
<DropSQL> dmay: зачем тебе столько нефтяников? :)
<TheThing> плюсану
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и виндоводов
<TheThing> ирк-транспорт в жаббере рулит
<tigra-mini> weechat: команда не найдена
<tigra-mini> а есть нативный тоесть который присутствует во всех дистрибутивах?
<TheThing> tigra-mini: weechat-curses
<[s]pam> sudo apt-get install weechat
<TheThing> [s]pam: фейл
<TheThing> посыпь голову пеплом
<[s]pam> хде?
<tigra-mini> я понял что можно доустановить, думал что по умолчанию какой нибудь есть
<TheThing> а пардон
<TheThing> инсталлить-то вичат. а запускать курсес.
<[s]pam> у нас все точно)
<TheThing> наркоманов с аптекарскими весами?
<d_may> о, дискуссия развивается, я посмотрю
<d_may> даже боюсь спросить, что я пропустил
<TheThing> пропустил антисрач
<TheThing> а не не пропустил
<d_may> что, всех позабанили?
<[s]pam> да нет вроде
<dmay> а чего-ж затихли?
<[s]pam> ладно, пойду я спать) сон полезен)
<TheThing> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> никого из москвы нет?
<dmay> из этой вшивой дыры? надеюсь нет
<TheThing> увы :-D
<TheThing> за мкадом ведь жизни нет же
<[doctor]> есть... примерно метров на 100... там где магазины всякие полезные
<TheThing> пора снести на хрен
<TheThing> шоб пробки не создавали
<Sergey_IT> забетонировать
<dmay> и поставить забор по внешней стороне мкада. чтоб ни одна зараза не вылезла
<[doctor]> и коючую проволоку по внешнему кольцу
 * Gordio ♫ точно помешался на jAvatar'э /home/gordio/Audio/ТОП-40.МУЗ/40.Ali Wilson - Pandora.mp3 [320kbps]
<tigra-mini> Вопрос: а есть рускоязычный канал для Gentoo'шников?
<[doctor]> есть
<Gordio> tigra-mini, gentoo-ru
<Gordio> tigra-mini, девушка?
<tigra-mini> нет парень
<Gordio> tigra-mini, с__к >_<
<tigra-mini> gentoo-ru понял был там ИРК не нашел
<Gordio> tigra-mini, как ты мог?
<Gordio> /join #gentoo-ru
<tigra-mini> есть сестра, пойдёт?
<TheThing> бггггг
<tigra-mini> любит Линукс, особенно Интернет ))
<TheThing> вкантакте сидит?
<TheThing> если сидит - гони в шею
<[doctor]> сидит в одноклассниках
<tigra-mini> да сидит где угодно от одноглазников до майл ру общаться любит нл уже спит ))
<Gordio> tigra-mini, где живете, сколько лет, что за файл обычно называется bzImage знает?
<tigra-mini> понял но прогнать бесполезно
<Gordio> tigra-mini, где лежит ключь от квартиры где деньги лежат?
<tigra-mini> я bzImage не помню , помоему /boot
<tigra-mini> ghfdbkmyj&
<tigra-mini> правильно?
<[doctor]> tigra-mini, ну что ты помнишь, а что нет непринципиально)
<TheThing> иркотранспорты никто не настраивал?
<TheThing> в жабе
<Gordio> TheThing, со стороны сервера или клиента?
<TheThing> клиента
 * [doctor] подумал что канал линуксоидов отличается только тем что после вопросов "где живет, сколько лет" вместо "размер груди" следует "что за файл обычно называется bzImage"
<Gordio> было давно и не правда и лехкотня
<TheThing> ручками иногда соединяется но автоджоин в псиплюс не пашет (
<Stolzium> я настраивал
<TheThing> [doctor]: бгг
<Stolzium> давно ещё
<Stolzium> но мне не понравилось, у меня был жутко долгий пинг
<TheThing> ладно, погуглю еще на досуге
<TheThing> жутко? ты не в контру по ирке играл?
<TheThing> когда я заходил, разницы никакой не заметил
<Stolzium> у меня инет слабый
<Stolzium> TheThing: psi+?
<Gordio> Ура, мой блог кажется полезен. Аж захотелось продолжить написание статей
<TheThing> Stolzium: йаволь
<tigra-mini> тут про bzImage упомянулось, вопрос: есть народ кто сомг найти всё! описание по параметрам компиляции ядра, я искал но всё как то мимо. Даже ангельская версия не все параметры, HELP смотрю вижу фигу, так что ж получается народ в основном в слепую я
<tigra-mini> дро конфигурирует? так?
<Stolzium> Gordio: можно ссылку?
<Gordio> Stolzium, все банально. http://gordio.pp.ua
<Stolzium> TheThing: я в psi+ настраивал, с кодировками немного менял настройки, а так вроде бы без проблем прошло
<Stolzium> Gordio: чем проще, тем лучше :) сложности это для лириков и романтиков :)
<Gordio> Stolzium, =)
<TheThing> ну как-то хз. ручками сконнектиться могу. а автоджоин не пашет
<Gordio> Stolzium, главное информация, остальное же - вода...
<TheThing> потом разберусь, может, сервис упал
<AMindMobile> почтенные, коллеги, как заставить убунту не реагировать на закрытие крышки ноутбука, на котором она живет ? Закрываю крышку - убунта уходит в режим ожидания. А она мне инет раздает и телефонию :( В биосе отключал power management, в администрирова
<AMindMobile> нии убунты сказал не реагировать на крышку. Что еще может быть ?
<Gordio> AMindMobile, а можно в нынешней бунте сделать а не нельзя
<AMindMobile> Gordio: что, простите ?
<Gordio> короче неагугли как рулить демонами с бунтушщным инитом и попробуй выруьить acpi
<Gordio> А еще лучше /etc/acpi закоментпровать строки с упоминанием крыки
<Gordio> Но это не лучшее имхо решение
<Gordio> AMindMobile, лучше скажи что тебя заставило так подумать
<Gordio> Может проще "защиту" на процесс поставить
<AMindMobile> Gordio: элементарно. ТАм сквид стоит и астериск. Открыта крышка - сетевые компы получают доступ к вышеуказанным сервисам. Закрыта крышка - нет доступа. Опять открыл крышку - опять есть доступ и в инет и к телефонии.
<Stolzium> TheThing: автоджойн не срабавтывает, да
<Gordio> ааа
<Gordio> ну коль он сервер тогда вырубить к чертям acpi
<AMindMobile> Gordio: спасибо, пойду поищу где про это написано :)
<Gordio> может повлечь за собой проблему с отключением бука при разряде батареи
<Gordio> данные терять н евсем хочется
<AMindMobile> бэкапы налажены на флешку, и на почту, пофиг
<AMindMobile> да и нет там особо данных, кэш да пара телефонных номеров
<AMindMobile> впрочем, совсем acpi отключить целиком - это же наверное не красиво будет..
<AMindMobile> экран тогда постоянно гореть будет..
<Gordio> AMindMobile, экран гасит dpms а не acpi
<Gordio> ну если нет конечно особой клавиши
<Gordio> Вообще просто просмотри /etc/acpi папку
<Gordio> ой
<Gordio> директорию
<Gordio> Посидишь тут у вас на канале и начнешь обзывать вещи не своими именами
<rapidsp> тогда уж каталог :)
<AMindMobile> забавно вот еще что
<AMindMobile> пока было кде - этой проблемы не возникало
<AMindMobile> работало с закрытой крышкой все
<AMindMobile> снес кде, поставил обычный убунтодесктоп - началось..
<Gordio> AMindMobile, KDE совсем не аналог убунтудесктоп
<Gordio> KDE == DE
<Gordio> Gnome -- DE
<ruslan_seo> доброй ночи
<ruslan_seo> подскажите пожалуйста, после установки asterisk + freepbx на вебке не появилось вкладки экстеншенс
<AMindMobile> ruslan_seo: тебе в канал #asterisk
<AMindMobile> а веб интерфейс астериску не нужен
<AMindMobile> надо делать все в консоли
<Sergey_IT> AMindMobile, может разобрать бук и вырубить выключалку )
<AMindMobile> Sergey_IT: :)))
<AMindMobile> Sergey_IT: жалко, он дорогой..
<AMindMobile> вобщем, я не победил :(
<ruslan_seo> попробую там поспрашивать, спс
<ruslan_seo> а с веб удобнее
<AMindMobile> удобнее по началу
<ruslan_seo> я понимаю
<AMindMobile> при серьезных задачах - ничего через веб не сделаешь
<AMindMobile> а если сразу к веб привыкнешь - тяжелее будет потом в консоль лезть
<ruslan_seo> я меня опыт линух 3.5 дня, из которых 3 установка астериск
<AMindMobile> могу книжку подсказать
<AMindMobile> могу книжку подсказать(с)
<ruslan_seo> ?
<AMindMobile> а, тогда не фрипбх тебе надо
<AMindMobile> trixbox ставь
<ruslan_seo> нее
<AMindMobile> ruslan_seo: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1666198
<AMindMobile> лучший мануал для новичка и консоли
<ruslan_seo> я просто ищу ошибку, в первый раз устанавливал все было
<Gordio> ужс
<ruslan_seo> вот думаю может какое-то дополнение не установил
<Gordio> ладно бы подразумевалось WEB это GUI
<AMindMobile> asterisk-addons
<ruslan_seo> устанавливал
<ruslan_seo> звездочку в консоли видел, ерроров не было
<Gordio> AMindMobile, ты на айфоне, тебе нужно обработать большой список, выделить с него слова, потом заагрхивировать его, скопмилировать остатки и отправить кое куда
<AMindMobile> Gordio: О_О
<Gordio> на аАй айайфоне ты будешь неделю это делать, тогда как в вебе кластер это сделает за час
<Gordio> AMindMobile, привыкай. Я всегда утрирую
<Gordio> Так легче доносить моё понимание задачи
<AMindMobile> Gordio: это ты про что и к чему ?
<AMindMobile> про гуи ?
<AMindMobile> Gordio: если касательно предыдущей беседы про астериск - речь шла про гуи к нему, в виде вебинтерфейса
<ruslan_seo> лучше попробовать переустановить аддонс,
<ruslan_seo> ?
<AMindMobile> ruslan_seo: join asterisk :)
<AMindMobile> правда, на этом сервере он англоязычный
<AMindMobile> русскоязчный есть на сервере rusnet
<ruslan_seo> ок, сейчас подключусь
<AMindMobile> о, я победил крышку ноутбука )
<Gordio> AMindMobile, ну и расскажи другим как
<AMindMobile> Gordio: по твоему совету в "папке, директории и т.п." /etc/acpi посмотрел что есть. За крышку там отвечает файл lid.sh. Просто переименовал его и все.
<Gordio> AMindMobile, ну можно было и не писать так лично. Мне то пофиг. А вот те кто только читает этот канал наверне хотели бы узнать решение ;)
<Gordio> AMindMobile, у меня настолка и с моим прогрессом больше техники в ближайшее время не стоит ждать. (пользуясь возможностью передаю привет тем кто только читате этот канал :P)
<ruslan_seo> мда..там уже спят все
<Sergey_IT> AMindMobile, лучше не переименовать, а закомментировать внутренности
<AMindMobile> Sergey_IT: почему лучше ?
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, закоментирвоат ьвнутренности вызывающие этот фал)
<Sergey_IT> AMindMobile, чтобы системные файлы оставались на месте
<AMindMobile> Sergey_IT: а, для красоты. Согласен, сейчас так и сделаю
<Gordio> AMindMobile, это ты просил ссылку на мой блог?
<AMindMobile> Gordio: нет, но давай :)
<Gordio> AMindMobile, gorido.pp.ua
<Gordio> А кто просил ссылку? =\
<Eyespot> Привет всем! Где на диске искать хром а конкретно его расширения?
<Gordio> Аааа Stolzium, ну и как. Нашел что то полезное?
<Gordio> Eyespot, ~/.config/chrome
<Gordio> там не запутаешься
<Eyespot> Спасиб!
<Gordio> Только они уже в распакованном состоянии
<AMindMobile> Gordio: The requested URL could not be retrieved
<Stolzium> Gordio: читаю, ага
<AMindMobile> странно
<Stolzium> да, интересно. правда большинство не требуется лично мне
<Gordio> AMindMobile, опечатался http://gordio.pp.ua/
<AMindMobile> о!
<Stolzium> ну там, как я понимаю не так много статей :)
<Stolzium> будем ждать продолжения, в закладки я занёс
<Stolzium> в убунте есть на панельке Indicator Applet, который состоит из 3-х частей. никто не заморачивался над отдельным их использованием?
<Stolzium> иконка конверта меня лично угнетает, и я ей не пользуюсь
<Stolzium> поскольку нет ни одного приложения из стандартного набора, а сторонние нотификации не подлежат
<Stolzium> хотя я читал, что пиджин ещё держит, но его не пользую
<Stolzium> а почтовик по web-интерфейсу
<some1> ура... у меня получилось !
<undead> всем привет
<undead> кому не лень помочь собрать пакет
<dmay> всем лень
<AMindMobile> some1: получилось что ?
<undead> пипец, решение задачек этож интересно
<AMindMobile> у меня более тривиальная задача
<AMindMobile> как отключить тут в ирц, чтоб мне не показовалось в общем чате "этот вошел в чат, а вот этот вышел"
<dmay> undead: решение задачек интересно когда тебе за них платят, а не для неизвестно кого кто не может man dpkg и make install осилить
<some1> AMindMobile, вот это: есть плейлист с названиями треков и прямыми линками на эти треки. как можно скачать эти треки так, чтобы названия файлов были как в плейлисте?
<undead> ./configure проходит нормально а на make вылетает с ошибкой
<Stolzium> AMindMobile: это в клиенте отключается
<AMindMobile> Stolzium: не нашел пока.. да найду со временем :)
<Stolzium> AMindMobile: клиент какой?
<AMindMobile> Stolzium: KVIrc
<Stolzium> undead: какая ошибка и что за пакет?
<Stolzium> AMindMobile: не, это я не пользовал :)
<undead> пытаюсь собрать docky 2.1.1 из исходников, ругается на нехватку пакетов, орбита ему не хватает, скачал орбит 2,9,8 исходник делаю ./configure все ок, потом make  и вот что http://paste.ubuntu.com/584531/
<dmay> внезапно надо -dev пакеты качать для сборки исходников
<dmay> страница 2, абзац 1 книжки "собираем исходники в бубунте для чайников, всё что нужно знать за 15 минут"
<undead> когда не хватало пакета -dev  при ./configure ошибка была
<undead> нашел установил конфиг нормально проходит маке фигу
<dmay> мдэ. а догадаться для начала проблему со сборкой docky озвучить в голову как-то не пришло?
<undead> )) сори
<undead> configure: error: Package requirements (gconf-2.0) were not met:
<undead> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<undead> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<undead> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<undead> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GCONF_CFLAGS
<undead> and GCONF_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<undead> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<undead> вот как то так
<artus> @kick undead как то так , flood!!!! use paste.pro !!!
<dmay> нужно чтобы любой ./config в начале требовал ввести какую-нить корректную фразу на английсом. дабы не допускать.
<undead> ?
<dmay> так... мысли вслух...
<undead> ну так если вы знаток не ипацца, помогите советом нормальным или опять англоязычную ветку лезть спрашивать
<artus> @voice undead
<dmay> artus: а можно я его один раз оскорблю? :3
<dmay> ну только один разочек
<artus> нельзя
<dmay> и не матом даже ^_^
<dmay> :'(
<undead> давай может вам полегчает
<dmay> да мне то и так легко... но оп запретил бороться за всемирную справедливость (
<undead> ладно, всем пасибо кто пытался подсказать, придется курить форумы))) всем бай
<Stolzium> удачи
<Stolzium> мануал почитай
<Stolzium> man pkg-config
<undead> первое что сделал)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-24
<sharikoff> re
<Andante> Где у вас GUI к binary diff?
<Andante> И почему вы меня забанили? :)
<_GerarD_> есть прога которая показывает открытые сетевые соединения? то есть айпи порт и тд и тп
<_GerarD_> ,,,
<_GerarD_> ??
<Andante> iftop, jnettop
<Andante> netstat
<Andante> первые две - top-образный.
<Andante> Третья - выплевывает список подключений и досвидания.
<Andante> А что надо сказать?
 * crazymouse счастлив (дали инет)
<_GerarD_> Andante спасибо, прошу прощения я только заметил...
<Andante> Не за что.
<g0xff> re
<g0xff> кто нить ставил убунту на msi ноутбуки?
<crazymouse> я
<crazymouse> g0xff: mci u90  полет нормальный
<g0xff> устанавливается, потом после перезагрузки зависает при старте на этапе [  5.663001] CR2: 00000000008 итд
<g0xff> вчера новый взял fx600
<g0xff> что такое CR1-CR4?
<g0xff> иногда на FS: тармазит
<g0xff> хз что это такое
<crazymouse> аналогично и тут ни чем не могу помочь, разве что только попробовать поставить версию 9.04 у меня встала из коробки и 10.04
<g0xff> я 10.10 ставлю
<crazymouse> отважный)
<crazymouse> ставь LTS
<crazymouse> у меня никогда не было проблем. Вообще это первое знакомство с линуксом?
<g0xff> нет.. но пользуюсь как десктопом
<g0xff> мне кажется он не понимает какойто девайс и виснет
<g0xff> ноут из новых недавно выпущеных...
<crazymouse> может образ криво записался? устанавливал с диска?
<g0xff> я хубунту бропывал, х64,х32
<g0xff> отключил в биосе все новые фичи
<g0xff> поставил как в этой теме написано http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126068.0
<g0xff> уже незнаю что делать
<g0xff> нехочу я этот SuSE который с ним идет
<g0xff> что такое CR? гугли чота не отвечает
<crazymouse> что то не могу найти симптоматику. Пробуй для начала ставить 10.04 желательно с флешки (диск редко, но бывает, коряво записан).
<crazymouse> а на лайв сиди как грузился? или сразу установочный диск ставил?
<g0xff> грузится с тогоже диска как лайвсд
<g0xff> а где логи загрузки хранятся?
<crazymouse> все логи /var/log/ что то там
<crazymouse> посмотри  /var/log/syslog
<_GerarD_> у кого нибудь есть познания, как узнать айпишник собеседника в скайпе?
<_GerarD_> Andante: Прошу прощения уважаемый, как можно узнать айпишник собеседника в скайпе?
<Andante> _GerarD_, tcpdump
<_GerarD_> Andante sudo tcpdump -i wlan0 ??
<_GerarD_> Я на вафле
<_GerarD_> Andante: Ещё 1 вопросик... а как сделать чтобы он весь вывод сохранял в файл?
<Andante> в простейшем случае да.
<Andante> > file
<_GerarD_> а в непростейшем случае?
<_GerarD_> Извиняюсь за назойливость
<Andante> В непростейшем случае там фильтры есть, для более удобного использования.
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_,   а вывесить фото собеседника, может и домашний адрес найдешь?
<_GerarD_> может быть))
<invision> народ у меня последнее время система гнать начала. Иногда полностью с мышкой зависает, иногда зависает и пропадают в низу полоска и в верху где приложения итд)) потом отвисает и с нуля восстанавливается
<invision> мб какую то диагностику провести?
<invision> p.s комп недели 2 не перезагружал
<invision> мб в этом дело?
<Lapa> Привет люди, вот в первые перешёл на убунту, а гамно винды.
<SergeyIT> invision, а систем монтор что показывает?
<SergeyIT> монитор
<Lapa> Привет люди, наконецто избавился от гомно винды и перешёл на убунту =-)
<Lapa> Не могу поставить дрова на видюху nvidia 7800 gtx как мне это сделать, подскажите.
<SergeyIT> Lapa, а это срочно? Может сначала систему поизучать?
<crazymouse> SergeyIT: ну зачем напугал человека, ток хотел его в гугль послать
<AndreX> а я на форум ))
<AndreX> Lapa: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<crazymouse> он вернулся
<crazymouse> Lapa: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<Lapa> Ага) спасибо большое
<AndreX> иди правила учи
<Lapa> Я в этом чата на долго, и правила прочту и вопросы задам, спасибо,  будем учиться наботать на убунту
<AndreX> Lapa: а дрова как ставить тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3031.0
<Lapa> Уже сверху скинули, а есть в убунту диспетчер задач?) и как его вызвать
<AndreX> crazymouse: ты чё не рабочюю инфу даёш ? а ))
<crazymouse> AndreX: т.е.?
<AndreX> Вы перешли по ссылке на тему, для которой ещё не создана страница.
<crazymouse> не знаю, тока что перешёл все норм
<AndreX> ну значит у меня глюки. извини :)
<crazymouse> да посути одну и туже ссылку кинули:)
<Lapa> Народ, под убунту какой браузер "летает" вот поставил себе хром, а он завис, и не закрывается, как убить процесс пока не знаю
<AndreX> chrome
<AndreX> google.ru/chrome
<Lapa> понятно, ну
<Lapa> это уже стоит*
<AndreX> глючно потавил
<AndreX> значит фф юзай
<SergeyIT> Lapa, подучи для начала матчасть... и вопросы сами отпадут
<Lapa> Ну фф не очень люблю, только если под виндой с кучей пакетов, хотя их сейчас всех под хром делают
<Lapa> Жаль, что под убунту многих программ нету, и придётся их запускать под эмулятором
<san4o> Lapa: с кучей пакетов имеется ввиду с плагинами,  под линуксом они все тоже работают
<Lapa> san4o: Да я знаю, именно это и имел в виду, на своём корявом языке.
<Lapa> Ладно я ущёл, через 2 - 3 часа буду, и засыплю вас вопросами =-)
<crazymouse> интересно какой дистриб поставил
<razor96> народ, сейчас в мск можно ipad2 не серый купить?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> оф продаж в россии нет
<Wobbo> Hello, I am Dutch end need to read Russians text.  I am using a OCR, it works, understand all Europe / US. Howe/ver Russians text  do not understand anything. Is there anything I need to install more to make “OCRFeeder” work?
<sharikoff> http://translate.google.ru
<sharikoff> голландец михель =)
<sharikoff> FPC 0                    O/S        Version 10.4R3.4 by builder on 2011-03-19 2
<sharikoff> опс
<Wobbo> Sorry for me, everything I have is on paper (A4)...
<posterminal> как обновиться до 4 версии фокса
<Wobbo> Четыре легко установить Firefox не легко. Если это в DEB было ...
<Wobbo> Как мой русский текст?
<Wobbo> http://translate.google.ru/
<ck80> Wobbo хорошо, вас понимаем
<vovchik> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> vovchik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vovchik> Ор
<vovchik> а что такая тишена здесь есть кто нить
<XuMuK> ку
<vovchik> ку
<vovchik> XuMuK: ты в ubuntu разбираешся?
<XuMuK> vovchik: есть сдецл
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<XuMuK> vovchik: чо случилось то?
<vovchik> понятно блин комп достался с ubuntu login знаю pass тоже но не могу зайти да посмотреть что за сетевые устройства стоят графич. интерфейса нет блин
<vovchik> я так понял он являлся шлюзом
<XuMuK> можно и без иксов
<vovchik> а как
<vovchik> ?
<XuMuK> vovchik: попробуй lspci|grep -i net
<vovchik> ага щас
<san4o> lspci|grep -i net
<san4o> ой. хотел в консоль вставить )
<XuMuK> бывает)
<vovchik> XuMuK: спасибо только он написал мне Realtek Semiconductor и всё
<XuMuK> vovchik: можешь попробовать в дмесж побольше инфы узнать...
<vovchik> XuMuK: ДМЕСЖ -это что) я извиняюсь
<XuMuK> !dmesg
<ubuntuhelp> dmesg (сокр. англ. diagnostic message) — команда UNIX‐подобных ОС для вывода буфера сообщений ядра в stdout (на экран). Пример: отфильтровать только последние 22 строки буфера: dmesg | tail -n 22
<mva> !dmesg| vovchik
<ubuntuhelp> vovchik: dmesg (сокр. англ. diagnostic message) — команда UNIX‐подобных ОС для вывода буфера сообщений ядра в stdout (на экран). Пример: отфильтровать только последние 22 строки буфера: dmesg | tail -n 22
<XuMuK> dmesg|grep -i realtek
<mva> XuMuK: вряд ли найдётся по реалтеку
<mva> скорее grep -i (realtek|rtl)
<XuMuK> vovchik: пробуй)
<vovchik> пробую
<mva> ну, точнее grep -i "(realtek|rtl)"
<mva> чтобы шелл скобки сам не интерпретировал
<XuMuK> mva: сочувствую по поводу нокии)
<XuMuK> гг
<mva> XuMuK: ы?
<XuMuK> такого я от них не ожидал...
<mva> какого?
<XuMuK> по поводу винды на их телефонах...
<mva> ты не осилил :)
<mva> это был единственный для них путь на американский рынок
<mva> на европейском они по прежнему будут симбу и линупсы ставить
<XuMuK> да?
<XuMuK> ну хоть так
<XuMuK> а я слышал, что они штат программистов сокращать собираюцо
<XuMuK> отсюда вывод: маэмо ппц, а судьбу мигу теперь будет решать интел...
<XuMuK> а может уже решили...
<Stolzium> наработки всё равно не пропадут
<Stolzium> в другое выльются
<XuMuK> mva: а симба, имхо, тупиковый вариант...
<mva> маемо не ппц, отнюдь
<mva> его как и раньше пилит комьюнити
<mva> просто апдейты теперь будут подписаны не нокией, а комьюнити
<mva> как же вы надоели верить всякой жёлтой прессе и не шарить в предмете :(
<XuMuK> без капусты со стороны нокии не долго комюнити на энтузиазме протянет... хорошо, если я ошибусь...
<wadyn> ïðèâåò âñåì, ïîäñêàæèòå åñòü ëè ñïîñîá óçíàòü ïàðîëü ðóòà â óáóíòå?
<ubuntuhelp> wadyn! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> wadyn: в убунте нет рута...
<XuMuK> если сам не сделал
<wadyn> áëèí êîäèðîâêà óòô 8 , ïîäîæäèòå ïåðåçàéäó
<ubuntuhelp> wadyn! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<vovchik> парни я такой дуб сделал dmesg|grep -i realtek eth0 а там ещё DVB карта стоит мне бы этих устройств сетевые реквизиты посмотреть
<vovchik> теперь понятно eth0 это Realtek, а какие у него сетевые реквизиты
<san4o> vovchik: что ты имееш ввиду под реквизитами  sudo ifconfig может
<vovchik> san4o: ТОЧНО
<vovchik> СПАСИБО
<vovchik> san4o: всё увидел а можно вопрос?
<san4o> пока не спросиш врядли тебе ответят
<Retrik> привет всем, подскажите есть ли способ узнать пароль рута в убунте?
<san4o> Retrik: спросить у админа )
<Retrik> ваще не вариант )
<Retrik> там админа нет )
<Retrik> а есть какойнить брутфорс?
<vovchik> как настроить eth0 чтобы оно сбросилось и автоматом типа DHCP клиентом стало хочу к инету подключится иксы поставить
<san4o> Retrik: узнать проблемно. а вот сменить вроде можно через безопасный режим
<Retrik> я точно знаю что парол простой из 6 цифр
<Stolzium> ручным перебором :)
<san4o> vovchik: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Retrik> а получится на баше написать скрипт такой(перебора паролей)? или там защита стоит
<san4o> Retrik: )) насколько знаю чтобы зайти под рутом нужно пароль именно с клавиатуры а вставить нельзя
<san4o> Retrik: гугли в сторону как сбросить пароль root
<Retrik> да если я сброшу меня самого сбросят )
<san4o> Retrik: ааа ковайный юзер )
<Retrik> Ы)
<myrmidette> как в lxde поменять время на часах? Я пробовал через tzselect, и теперь date говорит правильное время, но lxpanel все равно показывает старое. Перезагружаться пробовал. ЧЯДНТ?
<AndreX> Retrik: зачем тебе пароль рута suso -s
<Retrik> AndreX, я тебя навреное удивлю , но всегда судо требует пароль )
<SergeyIT> Retrik, если 6 цифр - день рождения админа )
<AndreX> пароль та твой ели ты админ
<Retrik> нее
<AndreX> придёт админ и спросиш https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SergeyIT> тишина
<[s]pam> здравствуйте, дорогая редакция)
<mdjhd> Привет всем!
<mortuary_> hello
<mdjhd> Помогите подключить сканер
<mortuary_> =)
<SergeyIT> возьми провод и включи в сеть
<mortuary_> кэп)
<mdjhd> Дрова загрузил.принтер работант,а сканер нет (canon i-sensys mf4410)
<Stolzium> mdjhd: а google что выдаёт по проблеме подключения сканера?
<mdjhd> <Stolzium>  там не решенная проблема
<mdjhd> <Stolzium>  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126294.45 тут тоже не решена проблема
<mdjhd> Помогите подключить сканер
<Stolzium> mdjhd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869832
<zxvenom> эмм... привет всем
<Stolzium> mdjhd: "Please note that there is no support for scanning or PC Faxing on Linux for i-SENSYS products."
<zxvenom> подскажите хороший вьюер картинок
<zxvenom> глаз гнома не умеет apng и сортировать картинки по дате, а не по времени
<mortuary_> zxvenom, picasa?
<zxvenom> наверно, попробую
<nAgoHaK> 16mrt
 * crazymouse хорошо с вами, но пора домой
<doctroras> Всем доброе время суток
<doctroras> Подскажыте чем в Kubuntu луче открывать rar архивы?
<edward_doart> test
<ubuntuhelp> edward_doart, Ну понг, и что?
<doctroras> а как правильно писать Pong
<edward_doart> еще разок - test :)
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell doctroras about rules
<ubuntuhelp> doctroras, please see my private message
<doctroras> Скажыте ето будет правильная команда для терминала чтобы пакет поставить для распаковки rar: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<doctroras> *это
<nikonorr> привет! а почему не всегда загружаются верхние панели окон при старте убунту? приходится перезагружать window manager. Давно такого не было а вот пару раз уже выплыло
<[s]pam> тут есть живые?))
<dmay> [s]pam: нет. тут только я.
<[s]pam> печально, а ты можешь мне помочь?))
<dmay> я много чего могу
<SergeyIT> dmay, нет я
<[s]pam> ну ты в бубунту разбираешься?
<dmay> я много в чем разбираюсь
<SergeyIT> он виндошкник
<dmay> [s]pam: но буду ли я тебе помогать зависит от твоего вопроса
<[s]pam> ну блинн, я уже все насроил, осталась вебкаааа(
<dmay> ибо если это очередное "как распаковать rar под бубунтой?" то проклятие ляжет на твою нубскую голову
<SergeyIT> dov4l
<[s]pam> она работает, но при запуске cheese иксы ребутаются
<dmay> логи смотрел?
<[s]pam> да, смотрел
<[s]pam> вроде все ровно
<SergeyIT> а в vcl, tvtime...
<[s]pam> нет, а там как поковырять?
<SergeyIT> vlc
<[s]pam> bash: vlc: команда не найдена
<[s]pam> ща исправим
<SergeyIT> open capture device
<[s]pam> Не могу получить файловый дескриптор, соответствующий консоли
<Stolzium> кстати, по поводу распаковки rar
<dmay> Stolzium: всё, ты проклят
<[s]pam> xDD
<Stolzium> есть рецепт, чтобы кодировка не портилась (как бывает). признаюсь, я не смотрел эту тему :)
<Stolzium> или нет?
<dmay> [s]pam: кто именно не может получить то, расшифруй?
<[s]pam> ну open capture device в консоль)
<[s]pam> в ответ консолька ругается
<SergeyIT> Stolzium, глянь на форуме
<[s]pam> Не могу получить файловый дескриптор, соответствующий консоли
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, это меню в vlc ))
<[s]pam> так я его только в ставлю))
<dmay> [s]pam: проклясть тебя тоже чтоль за такое... для профилактики... :3
<SergeyIT> dmay, чего ворчишь как дед ?
<nikonorr>  Stolzium: не гони, не знают они. ;-)Все нубы здесь.
<[s]pam> да ладно вам, я вчера первый раза убунту увидел)
<dmay> SergeyIT: ^__^'
<[s]pam> да я какбэ признаю, что нуб)
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, я тоже вчера )
<doctorAS> о какбэ это ты?
<[s]pam> просто я с этой проблемой интернет прогуглил до дыр
<[s]pam> ниче там нет
<SergeyIT> у всех видимо работает
<[s]pam> ну значит у меня уникальный asus eee
<[s]pam> а из-за чего вообще иксы могут падать?
<SergeyIT> может это чиза проблема
<[s]pam> от недостатка оперативки может?
<doctorAS> народ скажыте это правильно ?
<doctorAS> % sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa % sudo apt-get update % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<doctorAS> ща по проще
<doctorAS> % sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa
<doctorAS> % sudo apt-get update
<doctorAS> % sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<SergeyIT> так попробуй ;)
<AndreX> !paste | doctorAS
<ubuntuhelp> doctorAS: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<nikonorr> кто попробовал и не получилось здесь и сидят в профессорах. Опыт - сын ошибок трудных
<SergeyIT> doctorAS, а чем из реп не подходит?
<nikonorr> И линух - парадоксов друг
<AndreX> doctorAS: ключик от ппа забыл
<doctorAS> Блин народ может я туплю конечно но как тут в привет нормально писать?
<[s]pam> и еще вопрос в догонку, почему camorama ругается, что не можует получить доступ к /dev/video0 ?
<doctorAS> приват
<Stolzium> doctorAS: от irc клиента зависит
<[s]pam> я сделал sudo chmod 777 /dev/video0
<doctorAS> я нажымаю на ник в правой калонки и мне выводит -whois и -query
<[s]pam> doctorAS, какой у тебя клиент?))
<Stolzium> doctorAS: query - приват
<AndreX> !pm | doctorAS
<ubuntuhelp> doctorAS: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<doctorAS> а виде лан мне надо потомучто мне тока через него по договору  можно просматривать цыфровое телевидинее
<[s]pam> а как тут ник менять?
<[s]pam> я поставил vlc
<[s]pam> что теперь запускать?
<AndreX> [s]pam: /nick new_nick
<[s]pam> нет, мне бы с vlc)
<doctorAS> я незнаю поставил я или нет
<doctorAS> мне написало
<doctorAS> Обрабатываются триггеры для libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<doctorAS> это в конце
<[s]pam> у мя тоже самое было)
<AndreX> doctorAS: ну версию проверь
<doctorAS> 1,1,7 the Luggage
<doctorAS> pm AndreX +
<AndreX> ))
<doctorAS> чото я туплю)
<doctorAS> кто скажет какая сейчас последния версия wine?
<dmay> 7601
<AndreX> o_0
<dmay> это с SP1
<AndreX> aa
<nikonorr> Stable:	Wine 1.2.2 (shortlog)
<nikonorr> Development:	Wine 1.3.16 (shortlog)
<nikonorr> http://www.winehq.org/
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Ну понг, и что?
<total__> всем прив
<[s]pam> а кто-нибудь пробовал wine-doors?
<Stolzium> SergeyIT: на форуме рецепт: распаковывать из консоли, или action для nautilus ставить. причём первый вариант у меня не все имена корректно преобразовал (вложеный архив, к примеру), а во втором случае action вообще не появился :)
<Stolzium> судя по чтиву, это давнишний баг File-Roller, который так и не исправили
<Stolzium> user-frendly однако решения не нашлось
<doctorAS> Народ вапрос может конечно не умесный и на форуме он заюзан
<doctorAS> но кто знает как луче вов зупустить под Кубунту 10,04 и Wine 1,2,2
<AndreX>  /join #winehq
<AndreX> или в гугл
<alexzulu> POL
<SergeyIT> Stolzium, поставь досбокс и досовским способом распакуй
<Eyespot> Будут ли запускаться 32 разрядные приложения в wine на 64 разр системе?
<AndreX> да
<Stolzium> SergeyIT: не, я лучше руками уж переименую :)
<doctorAS> народ подскажыте как зделать в Kubuntu анологию Файл DXDiag иФайл MSInfo.
<AndreX>  /join winehq
<XuMuK> а теперь попробуй без пробела и с #
<AndreX>  /join #winehq
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> XuMuK: мне там делать нечего )
<SergeyIT> ради интереса зашел - оказалось там и народу-то нет
<Umren> мб #wine?
<|rapidsp|> doctorAS: в kubuntu нет directx
<doctorAS> Я знаю
<doctorAS> но директ икс
<doctorAS> показивеет просто инфу про систему и железко
<doctorAS> и скинуть ето в txt
<AndreX> SergeyIT: как нет 170 ботов сидит ))
<SergeyIT> на #ubuntu - 1600 )
<Stolzium> убунту - самый большой канал фринода
<Wobbo> Bye
<yurau> hi all, вконтакте поддерживает оформлание в Обсуждениях?
<SergeyIT> yurau, ту чего вконтакте делаешь?
<AndreX> ??? кхе кхе
<|rapidsp|> doctorAS: sysinfo
<yurau> а что никто не знает?
<Twaqq> Почему вы больше не поддерживаете мою убунту 9.04?!
<SergeyIT> ставь 10.04
<artus> yurau, а причем тут контакты ?
<Twaqq> Но оно не хочет обновлять т.к. больше не поддерживает
<Stolzium> yurau: вконтакт не нужен :)
<Stolzium> кстати, кто-нибудь вкурсе, как обстоят дела с диаспорой?
<yurau> Stolzium: вот это хороший ответ. Можно было написать - в гугл
<|rapidsp|> это по дефолту
<Stolzium> yurau: честно говоря, я не понял про какие обсуждения идёт речь. имхо там текст тупо, и иное нафик не надо
<Stolzium> если ты про комменты к чему-либо
<Twaqq> Да и мне нравится 9.04, я люблю всё не свежие
<yurau> Stolzium: ладно  не надо. народ не поддерживает
<artus> sharikoff, q
<yurau> Twaqq: а компьютер какого года?
<Twaqq> ему уже 8 лет
<SergeyIT> Twaqq, если нравится то и используй 9.04 )
<AndreX> Twaqq: ставь linux 0.99 ибо оно точно уже несвежее ))
<doctorAS> pm |rapidsp| спасибо
<Twaqq> надо поставить дебиан олдстейлб
<Twaqq> штабильность!
<yurau> Twaqq: я комп отца 2004 года перевел на 10.04 с 9.10 и все работает. Ему только броузер нужен.
<SergeyIT> Twaqq, то тебе стабильность, то почему не поддерживается... выбери одно
<yurau> yurau: а тему оформления можешь с 9.04 содрать и все.
<SergeyIT> yurau, тихо сам с собою )))
<yurau> черт
<Twaqq> а что умеет помнить раскладку для разных окон?
<SergeyIT> и так помнит
<g0xff> не получается этот убунту побороть.. думаю попробывать debian, какие еще дистрибутивы для разработки вэбсайтов посоветуете?
<Twaqq> любые
<SergeyIT> вин
<g0xff> какой щаз также активно развивается как и убунту?
<SergeyIT> вин
<g0xff> и есть столько хелпов и сообществ?
<Twaqq> тысячи их
<SergeyIT> вин
<Twaqq> ставь слаку!
<artus> @voice Twaqq
<artus> Twaqq, причем тут слака ?
<SergeyIT> g0xff, ставь любую и учи матчасть
<Stolzium> g0xff: проще убунты ты не найдёшь
<Twaqq> ну как же причём,  >какие еще дистрибутивы для разработки вэбсайтов посоветуете?
<artus> дистрибутив для разработки вебсайтов это круто , круче прям не придумаеш
<artus> g0xff, а ты уже нашол дистр для набора текста?
<SergeyIT> artus, так он же в нем сейчас - IRC client ))
<Twaqq> >дистр для набора текста    GNU/Emacs же!
<total__> подскажите как сделать так чтобы сервер можно было найти не только по ip, но и по имени, не внося изменения в /etc/hosts на клиенте
<g0xff> я на ноут не могу поставить...
<g0xff> виснет при загрузке после установления
<SergeyIT> g0xff, что за ноут?
<Twaqq> где виснет?
<Stolzium> g0xff: на каком этапе?
<g0xff> SergeyIT, msi fx600
<artus> ставь свой днс
<g0xff> Stolzium, [    5.00000] RDX: 000000, RSI: 0000000, RDI: 0000000 - вот на этой строчке
<g0xff> вместо нулей другие цифры
<Stolzium> мда
<g0xff> где логи загрузки можно посмотреть.. я бы скинул их
<SergeyIT> g0xff, какая ОС?
<g0xff> пробывал xubuntu, ubuntu x32 и x64 все 10.10
<SergeyIT> g0xff, странно, судя по инету у людей 10.10 работает
<g0xff> имено на этой машите?
<artus> именно на этой
<g0xff> пробывал в биуосе все отключать. всеравно на этих этапах виснет
<g0xff> дайты ссылку
<SergeyIT> g0xff, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702080
<SergeyIT> g0xff, проблемы http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?action=search2
<Olegych> Всем привет!
<SergeyIT> ку
<Olegych> У меня такая проблема. Когда запускаю видео, не важно каком плеере, то изображение сине-розовое
<alexandr> Всем привет.
<Olegych> У меня такая проблема. Когда запускаю видео, не важно каком плеере, то изображение сине-розовое. Захожу в настройки Нвидеа меняю цветность и изображение становится нормальным! Сохраняю конфиг. Но после запуска нового видео опять изображÐ
<skai> !255 | Olegych
<ubuntuhelp> Olegych: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<Olegych> У меня такая проблема. Когда запускаю видео, не важно каком плеере, то изображение сине-розовое. Захожу в настройки Нвидеа меняю цветность и изображение становится нормальным!
<Olegych> Сохраняю конфиг. Но после запуска нового видео опять изображение сине-розовое. Хотя настройки поменялись. Ubuntu 10.4.2 (2.6.32-30)
<SergeyIT> Olegych, на форуме вроде было...
<Olegych> Блин, по каким словам искать....
<Olegych> По инету рыскал, там не могли сохранить  конфиг, а он у меня сохраняется..
<asper_> dctv ghbdtn
<asper_> ой
<asper_> всем привет ))
<asper_> тут это...  есть ли русификатор на KompoZer ?
<asper_> что никого нет ?
<SergeyIT> Olegych, синий видео
<SergeyIT> asper_, один синий...
<Olegych> Гляну....
<asper_> не понял?
<asper_> я не синий
<asper_> ))
<SergeyIT> asper_, а это и не про тебя... а какой ты?
<asper_> <SergeyIT> asper_, один синий...
<asper_> чтобы это значило
<SergeyIT> asper_, это тебе ответ, но не про тебя
<asper_> а ну понятно...
<asper_> так что по моему вопросу никто ни че не подскажет да ? ((
<SergeyIT> asper_, и один непонятливый )))
<asper_> ))
<SergeyIT> и один не знающий, что это - KompoZer?
<asper_> ну эт прожка для вебдизайна
<SergeyIT> а что за русификатор?
<asper_> Русификатор -  это программа которая переводит программу на русский язык
<asper_> эхх
<asper_> полез я в гугл
<SergeyIT> композера или прогу, которую ты делаешь композером ?
<asper_> композера
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<asper_> так задуманно ))
<asper_> xpi это архив ?
<asper_> <SergeyIT> тут это скачал файлик а как воткнуть незнаю (
<bybyby> help. подскажите аналоги вайна.
<SergeyIT> asper_, я тоже, у меня все на английском
<asper_> Virtual Box ))
<SergeyIT> вин
<asper_> что у тебя на англицком?
<AndreX> cedega правда незнаю чё с ней уже
<SergeyIT> asper_, всё - я ничего не русифицирую...
<bybyby> asper_: непойдет
<SergeyIT> bybyby, а для чего?
<AndreX> в игрульки игратцо ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, не подсказывай! ))
<asper_> <bybyby>    Cedega и CrossOver Games
<SergeyIT> dosbox
<AndreX> wine-etersoft
<asper_> wine+playonlinux
<asper_> ))
<AndreX> xbox
<AndreX> и точка)
<SergeyIT> кубик Рубира )
<Olegych> SergeyIT: спасибо ответ нашел!!!!!!!! Нужно оттенок поменят в саом плеере!
<SergeyIT> Olegych, на зеленый!! )))
<g0xff> гружусь с диска, там можно выбирать как грузить убунту с какими параметрами... подскажите писать команду прочто через пробел или надо путь указывать откудава загружается линух?
<g0xff> типа как это делается диска /boot/linux vga=0x314 ...
<g0xff> или просто писать vga=0x314 splash=silent итд,
<Olegych> SergeyIT: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=27500.msg208636#msg208636 последн пост
<SergeyIT> g0xff, я пас, никогда не делал...
<bosyi> привет. ребята, кто ставил 11.04 скажите можно ли заставить сворачивать приложения в трей(blueman , jupiter и другие)...
<Olegych> Всем спасибо, всем пока :)
<bosyi> тот же xchat
<g0xff> у меня SuSE утанавливается, с того диска которыйо ни дали.. видать там эти все пораметры настроены под эту машину
<SergeyIT> g0xff, а с лайвСД запускается?
<g0xff> SergeyIT, да
<SergeyIT> g0xff, а ставишь с двд?
<AndreX> bosyi: хм их и застовлять ненадо они сами это делают
<bosyi> AndreX, точно? я когда ставил альфу 3 там не сворачивались
<SergeyIT> bosyi, пиши репорт и жди обновления...
<AndreX> bosyi: я ставил 2 альфу и всё сворачивалось может у тебя аплёт уведамлений нестоял
<g0xff> SergeyIT, с cd
<SergeyIT> g0xff, в общем если с СД работает, то должна заработать. Темы такие были на форуме. Либо видео (nomodeset) или acpi//
<SergeyIT> g0xff, поищи http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&q=nomodeset+acpi&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<SergeyIT> всех послал (
<AndreX> SergeyIT: чё скучно стало? )
<SergeyIT> ага )
<aleksei`> всем привет
<Karloss> никто не подскажет зачем darcs потянул за собой postfix
<AndreX> при установе?
<Karloss> да
<AndreX> фиг знает вроде в зависимостях нету
<AndreX> захотелось ему так )
<Karloss> там default-mta из postfix
<Karloss> по крайне мере на сайте так сказанно http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/darcs
<Karloss> выпилить если его darcs пострадает интересно?
<SergeyIT> попробуй
<AndreX> точно а я в сорцах смотрю ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, пора отдыхать )
<AndreX> не а
<AndreX> ну у мну уже все спят правда
<spermonface> Как запретить браузеру доступ к определнному сайту?
<Karloss> выпилил, вроде работает, проверил репу, скачивать нечего просто свежак слит
<spermonface> через iptables можно?
<novns> можно
<novns> посмотреть, какой адрес у этого сайта
<novns> и сделать пакетам REJECT
<spermonface> ок
<novns> или сипользовать хитрые модули, анализирующие трафик
<alex1442> почему на ноутбуке toshiba инсталяк даже не запускается в режиме live CD
<novns> *использовать
<novns> но они тормозные
<alex1442> что kubuntu что ubuntu
<novns> alex1442, у меня запускается
<novns> сателлит а200
<alex1442> на тошибе?
<novns> да
<novns> в биосе проверить настройки дисков
<novns> если включен режим совместимости, выключтиь нахрен
<alex1442> у меня выскакивает текст во время загрузки, и еще, acronic disk director выдает что он не видит диски
<alex1442> режиим совместимости?
<alex1442> для работы в режиме live Cd что ли подключенные жесткие диски нужны?
<novns> не нужны, но может мешать загрузке
<novns> там бывает compatible mode и enhanced mode
<novns> первый вариант иногда гадит
<novns> проверить не мешает
<alex1442> и еще проблемы с установкой виндовс виста,система  замирает на этапе  "завершение установки",
<skai> @voice alex1442
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell alex1442 about rules
<ubuntuhelp> alex1442, please see my private message
<novns> aleksei`, может железная проблема
<novns> найти где-нибудь точно такой же ноутбук и попробовать лайвсиди
<alex1442> "Александр )" тоже так думаю похоже на то
<Olegych>  /msg nickserv register <Gao2412> <lokom-fc@yandex.ru>
<Olegych> Сук )))
<Olegych> Как зарегиться )))
<Turpoxod_> если не тяжело покажите в Empathy как получить список комнат?
<web1109> wasn't buzz an aggregator?
<skai> web1109: палишься.гуглопереводчик тебя сдает
<VVSWarHead> даров народ
<yurau> да
<VVSWarHead> помогите по следующему вопросу - как устанавливать стороннее ПО (ubuntu)
<AndreX> что именно
<VVSWarHead> захожу на сайт оперы качаю архив - открываю его центром приложений и при установке дает ошибку
<VVSWarHead> блин вопрос нубский конечно но чет не догоняю как
<AndreX> какой архив
<AndreX> имя полное его скажи
<VVSWarHead> ща минуту
<VVSWarHead> opera_11.01.1190_i386.deb
<VVSWarHead> и аналогичный tar.gz
<AndreX> http://www.opera.com/download/?platform=linux
<AndreX> качай Debian package
<VVSWarHead> скачал
<bosyi> либо можно прикрутить репозитроий, к примеру через убунту-твик
<AndreX>  sudo dpkg -i opera.deb
<[doctor]> AndreX,  ты не очень прав
<VVSWarHead> о спасибо пошла - а как вобще репозитории добавить чтобы оттуда брать?
<[doctor]> системно правильно делать так как сказал bosyi
<[doctor]> http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/841/
<[doctor]> это пример с оперой
<AndreX> [doctor]: а у него всёравно щас реп добавиться
<[doctor]> только он об этом не узнает и так и будет вин-вей
<AndreX> ну да
<VVSWarHead> а как добавить репозитории?
<[doctor]> просто мне кажется важным давать правильный путь изначально... системный подход
<bosyi> ubuntologia.ru
<[doctor]> VVSWarHead, а вот тут я с чистой совестью могу и послать тебя в гугл, ибо нех задавать тупые вопросы
<VVSWarHead> да надобы прогуглить - я ток вчера поставил - вопросов много))
<bosyi> я кстати не понял, что при установке пакета автоматически подключается репозитрорий?
<AndreX> да у оперы и хрома у остальных незнаю
<bosyi> поняв, спасибо
<VVSWarHead> я еще слышал что можно вот так  sudo apt-get install что то - а так можно только с теми которые в репах есть или с любыми
<AndreX> Werlock_: http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/dobavlenie-klyucha-repozitoriya-v-ubuntu/
<AndreX> упс
<AndreX> VVSWarHead: ^
<VVSWarHead> спс , щас посмотрим
<DropSQL> всем привет :)
<Ecclesiast> Народ нужна помощь с Empathy :(
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, как установить и применить язык для гнома и т. д. с помощью консоли? без GUI?
<DropSQL> Ecclesiast: а конкретней?
<Ecclesiast> DropSQL привет  :)
<AndreX> !q | Ecclesiast
<ubuntuhelp> Ecclesiast: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<DropSQL> а мне может ктот подскажет? :)
<Ecclesiast> ubuntuhelp Ubuntu 10.10  Empathy 2.32.0, после обновления не коннектит IRC & ICQ
<alexandr> вечер всем
<alexandr> :)
<DropSQL> alexandr: хай :)
<|san4o|> DropSQL: наличие гнома как десктопа. уже означает что все подоюные вещи можно без проблем сделать кнопочкой
<alexandr> подскажите плиз как отформатировать в терменале флешку на 1гб,или ещё где нить?
<bosyi> не в тему немного) можно как-то установить вин7 без дополнительного раздела в 100 мб?
<bosyi> alexandr, gparted
<alexandr> это пакет?
<AndreX> alexandr: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=62914.0
<DropSQL> |san4o|: ясно, сенкс :)
<bosyi> alexandr, да, пакет
<DropSQL> bosyi: а чем не хватает mkFS? :)
<bosyi> я так не уметь)
<alexandr> bosyi спс
<bosyi> точнее мне проще гуи
<AndreX> там помоему есть пкм по флеше и форматировать
<Ecclesiast> А мне кто нибудь подскажет??  Ubuntu 10.10 Empathy 2.32.0, после обновления не коннектит IRC & ICQ  :(
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: а нет ваще есть
<Ecclesiast> AndreX ну я ж пишу здесь))) и почта работает
<Vigs> Здравствуйте, пишет вам новоиспечённый пользователь linux-ubuntu. Нужна помощь по настройке сети в 10.10.
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: к ирц конектится это ты соврал
<Ecclesiast> Vigs а подробней?
<Ecclesiast> AndreX ирка из оперы)))
<Vigs> у меня инет через АДСЛ, всё вроде бы работает, но выглядит это так, будто одновременно включён либо ЛАН, либо ДСЛ
<Vigs> поэтому когда хочу зайти в модем через телнет надо отрубить ДСЛ и только тогда будет доступ на 192.168.1.1
<Vigs> модем бридж
<Vigs> странно, что дсл работает, тогда как eth0 пишет disconnected
<Ecclesiast> между компом и модемом концентратора нет?
<Vigs> нет
<Ecclesiast> попробуй опросить опросить модем из терминала, что по отклику будет
<Vigs> в винде элементарно соединение ЛАН и ПППОЕ дозвон, можно и сидеть в инете и одновременно зайте в модем через телнет, а в убунте не получается - или ДСЛ connected или ETH0
<Vigs> в смысле в терминале pingom? не отвечает
<DropSQL> Ecclesiast: Empathy фуфло, советую выкинуть :( у меня конектился к джаберу по пол часа и порой выкидывал (редко но метко)
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: смотри настройки клиентов или ваще переустанови их
<Ecclesiast> DropSQL а что вместо него ? что бы всё в одном(( мне одно фуфло попадалось, этот хоть как то работал.
<Ecclesiast> Vigs вроде в на форуме была эта тема, решили эту проблему...
<Vigs> keyword бы :)
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: pidgin
<DropSQL> Ecclesiast: я юзаю pidgin, есть ещё gajim хороший... больше хороших не знаю :)
<DropSQL> Ecclesiast: хотя хвалят ещё psi... и ещё наверняка много чег оесть
<AndreX> qutim
<Ecclesiast> Спасибо, пойду скачаю, попробую
<Sergey_IT> ку
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: ку :)
<kowboits> как можно посмотреть uid диска для внесения его в fstab?
<kowboits> ку
 * Sergey_IT ядро новое приехало
<Sergey_IT> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, спасибо!
<DropSQL> не помню чтобы такое требовалось для fstab
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, православный фстаб через ууид
<DropSQL> :) ясн
<kowboits> UUID=2ED060BBD0608B43 /media/shara fuseblk acl 0 0
<kowboits> так похоже на правду для внесения в fstab? )
<DropSQL> я писал всегда /dev/sda1 ...
<DropSQL> никогда не писал такого UUID=2ED060BBD0608B43
<DropSQL> правда последний раз fstab трогал в gentoo... не думаю что он там не православный
<artus> и зря
<kowboits> я по аналогии
<kowboits> UUID=fd90201c-1ddc-46fa-bb9d-d9f6d23b62d2 none            swap    sw              0       0
<DropSQL> artus: чем хуже писать: /dev/sd** ... ?
<kowboits> DropSQL, а если шлейфы местами поменять он sdb2 на sdb1 не поменяет?
<artus> DropSQL, тем что если у тя вдруг в машине осталась флешка, и вдруг у тя она первая на загрузку, то корень будет у тебя уже /dev/sdb
<artus> DropSQL, вобщем по uuid оно спокойнее
<kowboits> artus, моя строка похожа на правду?:)
<DropSQL> artus: хм... буду знать, сенкс :)
<artus> kowboits, ну ты ж фстаб смотрел ? если похоже то да
<kowboits> artus, ))
<kowboits> попроую так)
<DropSQL> kowboits: если не правильно заметишь что есть проблема, но система от этого не пострадает :) вродебы...
<artus> да ниче ей не будет , шара не подмонтируется разве что )
<DropSQL> artus: а UID это уникальный номер железки?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, вантузятник
<artus> DropSQL, раздела
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты в курсе, чо UUID придуманы были именно для них) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо они путались с /dev
<DropSQL> artus: ясн
<DropSQL> inkvizitor68sl: во, человек! :)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, да мне ортогонально )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а ты свои винты только по /dev/* маунтиш?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<inkvizitor68sl> /dev/sda1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<inkvizitor68sl> /dev/sda5       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<inkvizitor68sl> /dev/sda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<DropSQL> artus: и я сколько лет маунтил так :) пока не убил генту :)
<artus> как по мне , работаеть ну и гуд )
<artus> а учитывая блуждания дисков у меня в системе то мне так спокойнее)
<DropSQL> artus: ну у меня они не блуждали... да и самое главное оно как-то понятнее чтоли :) UID тяжелее запомнить :)
<artus> DropSQL, а я их и не запоминаю )
<novns> рекомендую с noatime монтировать
<[doctor]> inkvizitor68sl, я не уверен что UUID были придуманы для венды
<Sergey_IT> комменты в фстаб писать надо
<novns> время последнего доступа к файлам нафиг не нужно
<novns> и лишний раз диски не дёргаются
<Sergey_IT> !enter > inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> ;)
<kowboits> не подключил...
<kowboits> ошибку выдал
<Sergey_IT> с пасте перепутал (
<DropSQL> ~paste
<DropSQL> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DropSQL> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584976/
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, в правилах написано
<DropSQL> :) а можно у бота посмотреть весь список комманд? :)
<kowboits> народ, а что за ошибку выдает?
<kowboits> и вообще, можно sdb2 монировать при запуске?
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], не для винды, а для вантузятников
<inkvizitor68sl> [doctor], неосиляторов в общем
<kowboits> он даже из консоли пишет что sdb2 не существует (
<artus> UUID (Universally Unique Identifier) — это стандарт идентификации, используемый в создании программного обеспечения, стандартизированный Open Software Foundation (OSF) как часть Распределенного компьютерного окружения (DCE).
<artus> причем тут венда ?
<artus> кроме как то что они пользуютцо им ?
<kowboits> когда при запуске руками пытаешься смонтировать...
<artus> сфигли именно для них было прибумано?
<DropSQL> artus: мне кажется вантузятник - это что-то другое :)
<inkvizitor68sl> я имею в виду использование UUID в fstab и grub/grub2
<kowboits> inkvizitor68sl, а как правильно прописать?
<inkvizitor68sl> /dev/sd**
<kowboits> dev/sdb2 /media/shara fuseblk acl 0 0
<kowboits> тогда так?
<inkvizitor68sl> а при чём тут fuseblk ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ,kby
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> привычка работать с synergy
<kowboits> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<inkvizitor68sl> слева от второго монитора стоит второй ноут
<kowboits> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb2 on /media/shara
<kowboits> блин, теперь и наутилус не монтирует....
<inkvizitor68sl> уже полтора часа рефлексы заставляют упираться курсором мыши в край второго монитора ><
<kowboits> fuseblk, из mount как type прописал....
<inkvizitor68sl> kowboits, примонтируй наутилусом и cat /etc/mtab
<kowboits> inkvizitor68sl, не могу...
<kowboits> ошибку пишет...
<artus> 3 дня монтировать шару это сильно
<inkvizitor68sl> kowboits, а ошибку мы телепатически угадать должны ?
<DropSQL> artus: :) таки да :)
<kowboits> artus шару то можно смонтировать, тока она всегда после рестарта отваливается...
<kowboits> inkvizitor68sl, чуть выше
<kowboits> 22:28 <kowboits> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<kowboits> 22:28 <kowboits> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb2 on /media/shara
<inkvizitor68sl> запусти наутилус от рута
<artus> монтировать шару наутилусом от рута еще сильнее )
<kowboits> inkvizitor68sl, от рута он вообще диски не видит...
<inkvizitor68sl> шару? диски?
<kowboits> artus, обычную щару я за 30 минут смонтировал... тут надо с диска с ntfs
<kowboits> inkvizitor68sl? lbcrb
<kowboits> inkvizitor68sl, диски
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, он самбу пытается 3й день завести )
 * Sergey_IT ставит новое ядро
<kowboits> artus, не, 2-й ) самба на обычном диске норм работает... а на 2-м с ntfs не хочет...
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584983/
<kowboits> вот что консоль выдает
<artus> kowboits, sudo fdisk -l пакажи
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584984/
<artus> kowboits, sudo mount dev/sdb2 -o acl /media/shara а теперь внимательно смотри на эту строчку
<artus> до тех пор пока не осознаеш
<kowboits> мож, это от того что строчка корявая была в fstab
<Olegych> комрады, подскажите! Стоит 2 системы лин и вин, при загрузке линя, клавиша num Lock активна, а при загр вин нет. Как сделать чтобы в вин она тоже была активна?
<Sergey_IT> artus, садист )
<artus> kowboits, а может всеж /dev/sdb2 а не dev/sdb2
<kowboits> )))
<artus> Sergey_IT, дык не научитцо ж
<kowboits> artus, ага.... )
<artus> не ага а линейкой по пальцам )
<artus> чтоб не спешил )
<kowboits> artus, а почему он не подцепил по UUID через fstab?
<kowboits> artus, больше не буду спешить :)
<artus> ну если ты в 8ми знаках ошибку допустил ...
<Olegych> Ау
<kowboits> artus, ну.... copy/paste рулит....
<artus> Olegych, а причем тут лампочки в вин? ты не заблудился?
<Olegych> раньше в лине так же было, а терь наоборот
<kowboits> попробую рестартнуться....
<AndreX> Olegych: иди на вин канал
<Olegych> AndreX: artus:  представьте что это на лине
<artus> @voice Olegych
<artus> представил
<AndreX> Olegych: мне б твои проблемы ...
<novns> Olegych, самое простое решение - нажимать клавишу num-lock после загрузки
<AndreX> !goole | Olegych
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='goole'
<kowboits> не цепляет....
<AndreX> !goole.ru | Olegych
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='goole.ru'
<Olegych> artus + go in FC
<AndreX> !google | Olegych
<ubuntuhelp> Olegych: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<AndreX> o
<artus> @kick Olegych проветрись
<DropSQL> AndreX: почти сразу :)
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584998/
<kowboits> в чем косяк? куда лезть?  (((
<artus> kowboits, а чего ты в фстаб то пишеш?
<kowboits> artus, /dev/sdb2 /media/shara  acl 0 0
<kowboits> artus, я его из консоли прикрутил, когда он ощибку при запуке выдал....
<artus> kowboits, а как ты тах хочеш ntfs смонтировать не указав что это собсно нтфс ? причем тут acl вообще ?
<kowboits> Важно, чтобы каталог, который вы хотите расшарить через Samba, лежал на диске, смонтированном с опцией acl. Иначе вы не сможете нормально использовать механизм разграничения прав доступа к файлам на шарах.
<kowboits> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F_windows
<kowboits> отсюда...
<kowboits> если без асл монтирую не могу зайти на виндовых машинах
<artus> kowboits, топай ка ты в гугл читать как монтироват ьтеаы в фстабе
<artus> *ntfs
<artus> kowboits, и на внимательность /dev/mapper/data-profiles /var/data/profiles  ext3    defaults,noexec,acl,user_xattr        0       2
<kowboits> догадался )
<artus> а nfs поднимается за 10 минут ) с гуглением )
<kowboits>  а наутилус по той же причине ругается?:(
<artus> панятия не имею чего у тебя ругается наутилус ) не монтирую я им )
<kowboits> это при запуске от рута
<Turpoxod> Всем доброго вечера
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584998/
<kowboits> Turpoxod, добрый
<kowboits> artus, /dev/sdb2 /media/shara ntfs defaults,acl 0 0
<artus> kowboits, gksu
<kowboits> artus, похоже на правду?:)
<artus> это уже ближе к правде
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585006/
<artus> kowboits, ты издеваешся?
<kowboits> artus, нет
<artus> kowboits, судо на гксу замени
<kowboits> artus, тоже самое пишет...
<artus> kowboits, а нафиг тебе собственно наутилус от рута ?
<kowboits> artus, вносить изменения в fstab
<artus> kowboits, попробуй gksu nautilus в alt+f2
<artus> O_o
<artus> а sudo nano /etc/fstab уже не катит?
<AndreX> во даёт
<kowboits> artus, еще не катит.... я на винде 10 лет работал, 2-й день на ubuntu и сразу в консоле работать как то не очень...
<artus> не ври , ты 3й день настраиваеш самбу )
<kowboits> artus, поэтомо по аналогии - запущено от рут, значит и файлы будет менять...
<kowboits> artus, вчера заново все переставлял, так что не работал) -1 день )
<artus> 2011-03-22 21:52:38 kowboits доброго времени суток!  <----  так что не отмазыватся )
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, зачем переставлять?
<AndreX> kowboits: графику под рутом лучше ваще не запускать если не хочеш получить cannot open display 0.0 или типа того
<kowboits> artus, да я и не отмазываюсь))) -1 за вчера)
<artus> kowboits, а запущеный редактор с правами рута тебя значит уже не устраивает? )))
<kowboits> artus, как без консоли это сделать?
<artus> и да , sudo gedit /etc/fstab тебе будет понятнее
<artus> kowboits, вводи это в консоль
<kowboits> Sergey_IT, пакеты не мог норм настроть wine
<Sergey_IT> kowboits, это не линукс вей
<kowboits> AndreX, я как файл поправлю сразу закрываю)
<kowboits> artus, я понял что в консоль :) только к консоле еще привыкнуть надо...))
<AndreX> kowboits: так это все так делают
<artus> kowboits, ты вводи а не разглогольствуй) я тебе даже гуишный редактор подставил уже )
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, не все ). Я в крузадере в рут режиме это делаю
<kowboits> artus, ввел))
<artus> ну правь )
<Gogaren_3Meu> ïðèâåò, all
<ubuntuhelp> Gogaren_3Meu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kowboits> artus, кстати, почему в консле теперь курсор провалился и нет строчки для ввода?:(
<artus> Gogaren_3Meu, カワイヌイ UTF-8!
<artus> kowboits, O_o
<artus> куда провалился?
<AndreX> я в mc
<Gogaren_3Meu> êàê ó âàñ ëèíóêñîèäîâ âñå ñëîæíî
<ubuntuhelp> Gogaren_3Meu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kowboits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585018/
<artus> и давай 3й раз )
<kowboits> artus, ну ниже
<kowboits> ща...
<kowboits> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Sergey_IT> Gogaren_3Meu, у нас все правильно
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: о тока тебя хотел спросить а ты уже сам
<kowboits> картинку лучше через что скинуть?
<artus> itmages.ru
<kowboits> http://itmages.ru/image/view/153611/50bc7f55
<kowboits> не бейте сильно ногами....
<artus> хы, все норм )
<artus> сохраняй и закрывай гедит
<kowboits> хм... жестко....
<kowboits> пошел на перезагрузку)
<kowboits> ух... смонтировался)
<artus> слава кедру )
<artus> а всего то читать внимательно надо )
<AndreX> :)
<kowboits> )
<kowboits> теперь надо wine поднять :)
<artus> ненадо
<kowboits> почему?
<artus> ты его неделю такими темпами поднимать будеш )
<kowboits> мне тока 1 программа пд вайн нужна...
<kowboits> а я не спешу)))
<Gogaren_3Meu> ïðîâåðêà ñâÿçè
<ubuntuhelp> Gogaren_3Meu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick Gogaren_3Meu use UTF-8 !!!
<kowboits> а из synaptic нельзя разве его просто поставить?
<artus> kowboits, sudo apt-get install wine
<novns> kowboits, wine лучше ставить 1.3 из их собственного репозитория
<AndreX> можно
<novns> новая версия значительно лучше и стабильнее работает
<novns> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<novns> sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<kowboits> спасибо! попробую!
<Turpoxod> через ssh пустить пользователя но урезать в правах, т.е. не давать ему доступ командам (ifcofig и top) , что почитать по теме?
<artus> Turpoxod, jail
<Gogaren_3Meu> ïðèâåò all
<ubuntuhelp> Gogaren_3Meu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> так
<spermonface> помогите настроть ufw файрволл. Не пойму, он работает или нет.
<novns> Turpoxod, selinux
<novns> раз уж в убунте оно есть
<novns> но там долго разбираться
<Turpoxod> Спасибо jail — это для FreeBSD? А под Lin?
<artus> Turpoxod, O_o
<nikolay-fedosov> ожили...
<artus> а в лин оно тебе чем не нравится?
<Turpoxod> artus: сморозил, сенкс
<kowboits> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/153626/3412c389
<kowboits> как тут OK нажать? :((((((
<kowboits> блин.... пипец....
<artus> kowboits, use tab
<AndreX> табом и ентером
<kowboits> Спасибо! ))) только таб и не попробовал...... все остальные кнопки перенажимал....
<Turpoxod> стрелками
<Turpoxod> глупый вопрос, но правда не нашел ответа, если компилишь под VirtualBox нужно в параметрах ядра ставить поддержку виртуализации?
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, чего хотел спросить... что сам?
<Turpoxod> если компилишь под VirtualBox-ом и система будет работать только там, т.е. на вирт машине, нужно в параметрах ядра ставить поддержку виртуализации?
<novns> Turpoxod, если процессор поддерживает железную виртуализацию, лучше включать
<novns> выключать смысла нет
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: да хотел спросить чё та этот гагарин змей говорит )
<artus> Turpoxod, во http://sharikoff.me/archives/46 если еще надо
<Turpoxod> да да нада, спасибо читаю параллельно
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, жалуется, что у нас все сложно )
<JabberWocker> da kak tut vklyuchit etot vash utf8???? pochemu na DALNet nikakih problem s kodirovkoi??? u vas krutyh linuxoidov vsegda nakie ponty
<korvin> !utf > JabberWocker
<ubuntuhelp> JabberWocker, please see my private message
<Turpoxod> DALNet - CP1251
<JabberWocker> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<korvin> я не понимаю, как можно не включить ютф?
<Umren> юзать винду
<Umren> ))
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, мой пиджин и утф и 1251 видит
<artus> ну это ж надо пройти по ссылке и прочитать
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: а как без этого, помогать им тоже нелегко, бывает ))
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: ну я это знаю по этому и спросить хотел ))
<korvin> Umren, нафик тогда сюда заходить? загрузился с ливсиди, зашел и спросил =)
<JabberWocker> aga po vashei ssylke informacia nulevaya
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, а в других клиентах разве нельзя 2 кодировки включить?
<korvin> JabberWocker, у тебя мозги нулевые
<Turpoxod> может с гуи заюзать чего нибудь? Pidgin
<Umren> Sergey_IT, в хчате с этим напряжно помойму
<artus> @kick JabberWocker читай ее до просветления
<korvin> Umren, нет
<korvin> нормально в хчате все
<Umren> korvin, как вторую кодировку в нем включить?
<Sergey_IT> Umren, а попробовать указать кодировки через запятую - может прокатит
<Umren> для отдельных каналов, я не в курсе
<korvin> Umren, что это значит?
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: нет вроде хотя в licq можно ваще все включить, а в чисто ирц клиентах невидел
<Turpoxod> Umren, обратите внинанме на Pidgin
<korvin> Umren, а, ну это да
<novns> Umren, /charset на канале
<Umren> korvin, я про это и говорил
<korvin> Umren, не обращай внимания на пиджин, weechat -- наше фсьо
<Umren> korvin, irsii > weechat
<korvin> нет
<korvin> ирси сдох
<Umren> с чего бы это
<korvin> с того бы
<Turpoxod> weechat  беспорно, но как быстрое решение
<Umren> korvin, как client of the future может сдохнуть?
<d_may> Umren: во-во, нирразу не сдох, он сразу мертворождённый был :3
<korvin> ирси только некрофилы и юзают
<korvin> ирси что-то кроме ирц поддерживает?
<Umren> o_O
<Umren> а что он должен еще поддерживать?
<artus> главны троль проснулся)
<korvin> оот
<Umren> название как бы намекает
<dmay> korvin: смерть комбайнёрам! KISS наше фсйо!
<korvin> а у вичата модульная архитектура
<korvin> он все поддерживает
<korvin> dmay, вичат и есть кисс
<Turpoxod> IRSSI Кстати очень полезная, программа входит даже в МинималСД Gentoo
<dmay> во-во... как опера... не к ночи будь помянута
<Umren> да, а вичат не входит
<korvin> нет, не как опера
<dmay> korvin: кисс это когда одна прога делает одно дело
<korvin> гентушники нам не указ =)
<Turpoxod> Umren, щас гляну помоему вы ошибаетесь
<korvin> dmay, вичат и делает одно -- предоставляет инфраструктуру
<Turpoxod> я не гентушник
<Stolzium> кисс - это простота архитектуры
<dmay> хотя да, про слова про оперу беру назад в вичат почту и трренты, слава б-гу,не встраивали
<artus> dmay, дык это ж по желанию )
<dmay> artus: а я что, а я ничего, они и без меня хорошо срач начали ^_^'
<artus> dmay, я про почту и торенты в вичате ) напиши себе плагин и будет тебе щастье )
<korvin> artus, +1
<korvin> это как имакс
<dmay> artus: да будь ты проклят, жертва оперы и миранды!!!111
<korvin> почти
<dmay> да да, и имакса
<korvin> только имакс круче
<Turpoxod> ха, напиши, как легко сказал, а?
<artus> dmay, ни первое ни второе не терплю  ) та что это не ко мне )
<korvin> Turpoxod, найми программиста
<dmay> Turpoxod: мусье способен только паразитировать на достижениях и труде других людей? :3
<Stolzium> миранда - самый достойный комбайн, кстати
<korvin> Stolzium, нет же
<Stolzium> жаль не кроссплатформенный
<Turpoxod> так и делаю, приходится иногда коньяк другу дарить )
<korvin> ацтой, жестко завязаный на винапи
<XuMuK> кстати да, чем вам миранда не нравицо?
<korvin> кривостью
<Stolzium> я не встречал больше других прог, в которых просто ВСИО настраивалось
<dmay> Stolzium: миранда это как компиз - надо чтоб поцанами понтоваться и тёлочкам хвастацца
<korvin> что не сборка, так набор кривой, глючной и/или уродской фигни
<Stolzium> отчего сразу и не взлюбил пиджин
<XuMuK> если руки из жопы растут, не надо на кривость миранды валить...
<Stolzium> сборки не рулят
<korvin> есть редкие сборки нормальные, но монструозные
<Stolzium> самому надо настраивать
<korvin> о да
<korvin> это то что надо юзеру
<korvin> делать свою сборку
<XuMuK> korvin: а ты сам собери, чтоб нормально было
<korvin> XuMuK, а зачем?
<dmay> о да, у господ много свободного времени и нечем полезным занятся лол
<Turpoxod> Umren, в минимал СД комплектации тока IRSSI смотрел, не видел ничего другого
<korvin> меня weechat/xchat/ichat/colloquy устраивают
<korvin> всем
<Stolzium> dmay: ты так говоришь, будто на линукс перешли люди, не любящие настраивать систему под себя
<dmay> XuMuK: у меня скайп и квассель. ставится в 5 минут, включая загрузку скайпа. и после этих пти минут оно всё __работает__
<XuMuK> korvin: получаецо клиент, какой ты хочешь, с модулями которые ты хочешь и выглядит как ты хочешь... + не падает
<dmay> Stolzium: кекекекекекеке
<dmay> Stolzium: кеееекекекекеке
<korvin> XuMuK, зачем мне напрягаться, если есть готовые нормальные клиенты?
<artus> Turpoxod, а в чем проблема в минимал сд доставить вичат?
<dmay> Stolzium: это ты счас хорошо сказал
<XuMuK> dmay: а тут раз настроил и навсегда или пока не надоест
<Stolzium> :)
<dmay> это если я счас буду эту тему развивать, меня опять на неделю забанют (
<dmay> XuMuK: ага, навсегда, лол
<Sergey_IT> во устроили...
<Turpoxod> artus, проблемы, нет, но согласитесь удобнее когда все под рукой, особенно когда "горит"
<korvin> XuMuK, и в линухе и макоси обломался
<dmay> XuMuK: в миранде - на месяц, потом база пухнет и дохнет. в бубунте - до первого обновления где опять пол-системы перестроят
<Sergey_IT> кто кого перекричит
<korvin> да, отлично
<AndreX> давно такого небыло чёта
<XuMuK> dmay: ну да, только ядро переодически обновлять
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, только что )
<Stolzium> о чём спор то? что миранда плоха тем, что на винапи? дык это ежу понятно. просто других недостатков нет
<artus> Turpoxod, несогласен) удобно когда твои конфиги ) и мне что zsh подтягивать , что висат поставить, что свои конфиги подтянуть паралельно )
<dmay> XuMuK: ты ета... посиди тут через месяц, когда 11.04 выйдет. посмотришь на это "только ядро обновлять" в действии :3
<dmay> Stolzium: миранда плоха тем-же, чем и опера и емакс - это долбанный комбайн, который чтоб запустить надо настраивать неделю
<Turpoxod> artus, я не спорю
<dmay> хотя да, вру, с оперой таки проще
<Stolzium> :))
<XuMuK> dmay: я вапще с убунты слезу, каг тока гном заменят...
<korvin> dmay, не гони на емакс, там сугубо модульная архитектура
<Stolzium> миранда с самого начала запускается
<Stolzium> а потом доставляешь модули
<dmay> Stolzium: неделю
<Stolzium> а предпочтение комбайн-некомбайн - другой разговор
<dmay> Stolzium: а через месяц один из этих модулей рушит базу
<XuMuK> dmay: какая неделя? час максимум
<korvin> Stolzium, ага, только еще знать надо, что и как доставлять, да чтоб не конфликтовало
<dmay> Stolzium: глобально! надёжно! ентерпрайз во все поля!
<korvin> целые маны в сети по этому поводу
<Stolzium> час ставишь модули всё
<Stolzium> и ничего не падает
<Stolzium> ничего там не конфликтует
<dmay> Stolzium: ты ей как, всего две недели пользовался чтоль? :3
<korvin> угу, а глючные сборки -- это так, мелочь? они тоже просто модули ставят =)
<Stolzium> я на ней два последних года сидел
<Stolzium> перед тем, как убунтоводом стал
<Stolzium> и сейчас она у меня на винду стоит
<Stolzium> сборки не нужны
<dmay> Stolzium: если счас ещё и скажешь что у тебя ничего никогда не ломалось - то либо ты пользовал дефолтный комплект, либо врёшь.
<Sergey_IT> Stolzium, а давно убунтовод?
<XuMuK> глючные сборки - глючные парни понапихали всего и побольше вот и результат
<Stolzium> сборки это для дурачков, которые прочитать не могут, что делает тот или иной плагин
<Stolzium> dmay: я сам собирал, с нужными мне модулями
<korvin> XuMuK, так "просто модули подключаешь и все" как говорит Stolzium , откуда люки?
<Stolzium> ничего у меня не глючило :)
<XuMuK> korvin: так смотря что за модули, кто писал и т.д.
<Stolzium> когда понял какие модули брать надо
<dmay> korvin: оттуда-же, откуда у поцанов-кулхацкеров в убунте
<korvin> да-да, началось, отмазки =)
<dmay> Stolzium: и как долго ты шёл к этому "пониманию"?
<Stolzium> Sergey_IT: с осени 2010 окончательно пересел
<dmay> korvin: не, на самом деле родственные явления
<korvin> dmay, венда уничтожает моск =)
<Stolzium> dmay: не сразу :) даже пару раз возвращался на противный квип
<Sergey_IT> Stolzium, я 3 года, но убунтоводом себя не считаю...
<dmay> когда дают кулхацкерам что-нить поиграть, они обязательно сделают супер-мега-ваще, которое будет гламурным, прозрачненьким и падать.
<korvin> квип самое говно, что можно было придумать
<korvin> как на него можно "вернуться" не понимаю
<dmay> Stolzium: вот видишь. вот зачем человеку, которому надо чтоб просто работало, все эти пляски?
<korvin> вот вичат -- это Ъ
<Stolzium> Sergey_IT: для меня убунтовод - это хомяк в мире линукса. так что я убунтовод. может ты подразумеваешь иной смысл этому слову :) а я так вот
<korvin> какой еще клиент предоставляет дополнение путей и тп?
<dmay> korvin: кста, зра. лучшее что есть среди аськоклиентов
<Stolzium> dmay: ну можно вообще виндой пользоваться :)
<korvin> dmay, нет
<Stolzium> dmay: там всё работает :)
<korvin> dmay, gajim'а более чем достаточно для аски
<dmay> Stolzium: я знаю что можно, и знаю что работает. потому и пользуюсь :3
<korvin> и вообще аська -- УГ
<XuMuK> щас то да...
<dmay> korvin: во, озвучил ключевую мысль наконец )
<XuMuK> а лет 6-8 назнад?
<Stolzium> dmay: а если серьёзно, то нет ничего прекрасней настроить ВСЁ как ты хочешь. нужный плагин. нужная настроечка. убрать сраные свистелки. убрать тулбары. чёрную рамочку в 1 пиксель
<korvin> XuMuK, ирц был и 20 лет назад
<Stolzium> dmay: и это просто класс :)
<dmay> XuMuK: лет 6-8 назад миранда была ещ более падучей фиговиной
<dmay> Stolzium: студент? или ещё в школе?
<XuMuK> korvin: и чо, один на один чтоб переписацо надо было создавать/лезть на канал? не смеши...
<dmay> Stolzium: нет ничего лучше чем запустить железку в использование с минимальными затратами времени.
<DropSQL> dmay: или человек не связаный с технической специальностью :)
<korvin> XuMuK, лол что ли?
<korvin> приваты уже отменили?
<Stolzium> dmay: студент, последний курс
<XuMuK> ндааа...
<Trishpiot> knoppix юзал кто-нить?
<Stolzium> специальность техническая
<DropSQL> Trishpiot: я лет 5 назад :) мож больше :)
<dmay> Stolzium: хех... "в наше время"(тм) мы уже с третьего курса вджобывали, и там сразу стало не до этих пафосов и ненужной возни ;)
<DropSQL> Stolzium: странно
<dmay> DropSQL: не, он наоборот доказывает что всё настраивать полгода вместо того чтоб работать это хорошо
<Trishpiot> ммм....а как без банки вазелина на машину (проц 300 мгц и 32 озу) запихнуть убунту?) опыт есть?
<Stolzium> DropSQL: чем странно то? ты крутой психолог, чтобы сразу психотип определить? :) не льсти себе :)
<korvin> Trishpiot, alternate
<dmay> Trishpiot: легко. просто ставь 95 ;)
<Stolzium> dmay: очень рад за вас
<korvin> Trishpiot, alternate-дистрибутив, ставишь только то, что нужно
<korvin> Trishpiot, но я бы посмотрел на другие дистры
<Abbattar> телеканал Россия2 сообщил, что ГорящийЛис4 занимает второе место по скачиванию, после... как вы думаете кого?
<dmay> а вообще, там убунта вообще вряд ли заведется на последних ядрах
<Trishpiot> Хром?
<novns> tomboy зараза падает
<Abbattar>  Нет
<DropSQL> Stolzium: я себе не льщу :) работаю, хренью голову не забиваю :)
<Trishpiot> Опера
<dmay> Abbattar: последнего альбома ранеток?
<korvin> Trishpiot, Zenwalk должна пахать на слабых машинах только в путь
<Trishpiot> ИЕ9 ((
<Abbattar> НЕТ
<korvin> арч еще
<|rapidsp|> иксы не ставь
<Stolzium> Abbattar: порева
<Abbattar> ИЕ
<novns> а gnote хронически не поддерживает ссылки кириллицей
<dmay> Stolzium: вот, голос разума )
<Stolzium> фак
<Stolzium> таки ИЕ
<korvin> боян
<artus> @kick Stolzium думаем что пишем, да?
<Trishpiot> ИЕ это коромысло
<dmay> эм. а как они загрузки ие считают?
<artus> дак, закончили срачек
<Abbattar> Форточки форевер
<Trishpiot> билли отрапортовал
<artus> @voice Abbattar
<Trishpiot> точнее балмер
<dmay> таких гиков кто с сайта скачивает не так уж и много, большинству он через винапдейт упадёт
<dmay> artus: дай и мне плюсик, и я спокойно работать пойду :3
<dmay> с чуством выполненного долга
<korvin> Abbattar, умри
<Abbattar> Ох!
<korvin> да-да
<artus> недам ) тебе плюсы противопоказаны) могу на час только принудительно работить отправить )
<Trishpiot> я чет туплю...где тут в пиджине ник кинуть в строку для обращения
<dmay> artus: жадина и садист :Р
<Abbattar> Ох-ох!
<kowboits> steam под wine с жуткими тормозами всего что можно - приговор?
<Sergey_IT> Trishpiot, первые буквы и ТАВ
<artus> kowboits, не факт
<dmay> kowboits: да. закрывай и иди работатью
<Trishpiot> Sergey_IT: спасибо)
<dmay> artus: цыц! не мешай наставлять очередного гамера на путь истинный
<artus> dmay, ты ж вроде работать собирался идти )
<dmay> чем меньше гамеров - тем меньше заводов стоит, тем выше производство, тем лучше в стране жить
<dmay> artus: ну да >.<
<Trishpiot> на 11.04 заводили гном 3?
<kowboits> я днем на работе обычно работаю :) а вечером час КС )
<korvin> dmay, работай, негр!!111!11
<Sergey_IT> Trishpiot, а что это такое?
<korvin> Trishpiot, нет, там юнити
<artus> korvin, кс зло, урбан ставь
<korvin> Sergey_IT, гном 3 же
<korvin> artus, что? мне ни то, ни то не нравится, УГ
<dmay> korvin: я тебя записал в блокнотик
<Turpoxod> Trishpiot: есть вариант мышой, но это не по Линуксосвому, но зато переключать раскладки не нада
<DropSQL>  artus: согласен про урбан... но лучше вообще ничего не ставить :)
<korvin> dmay, запиши в надгробие свое "Меня убил Корвин"
<artus> korvin, ну второе всяко лутше первого )
<Sergey_IT> korvin, я про 11.04 )
<artus> korvin, а вторую кваку он всеравно не захочет )
<korvin> Sergey_IT, убунта 11.04
<Turpoxod> Turpoxod, двойной клик на нике, и средня кнопка мыши
<kowboits> убирать жуткие тормоза, как я понял в гугл?:)
<korvin> artus, у мну знакомый играет в другую фигню типа КС по сети с качем
<Sergey_IT> korvin, такой не может быть - следующая 12.04 )
<korvin> artus, а мне-то ты это зачем говоришь? =)
<korvin> Sergey_IT, 11.04
<Trishpiot> у меня товарищ отказался от Убунту из-за того, что не смог завести на ней ЛА2))
<korvin> Trishpiot, лошара
<Sergey_IT> korvin, LTS ))
<korvin> так ему и надо
<artus> @voice korvin
<korvin> Sergey_IT, пох на лтс
<Turpoxod> ну каждому своё
<artus> @kick korvin остынь
<Umren> пора отправлятся в хроники амбера надо было писать :D
<DropSQL> artus: а зачем voice сначала поставил? :)
<korvin> Sergey_IT, нафиг держаться за лтс на домашнем десктопе?
<Umren> korvin, stable как бы
<AndreX> DropSQL: предупредил
<korvin> Umren, как бы нет
<korvin> просто лтс
<Sergey_IT> korvin, у меня везде ЛТС
<Umren> korvin, пацаны то не знают
<korvin> stable -- это debian stable
<DropSQL> AndreX: о_О так мне ставили такую ерунду один раз как предуприждение... а я и не знал :)
<korvin> убунта stable не бывает
<Umren> вполне бывает
<Trishpiot> блин...взял бы какой-нибудь "финский" красноглазик и портировал бы убунту вместо симбы на нокию)
<Umren> 8.04 ))
<korvin> и опять же stable на домашнем десктопе не нужно
<Sergey_IT> korvin, бывает
<korvin> Umren, это stareble
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell DropSQL about v
<ubuntuhelp> DropSQL, please see my private message
<Trishpiot> stable реально на хом не надо) надо же красноглазить
<Umren> тогда на хом надо генту
<korvin> Trishpiot, дело не в красноглазии
<AndreX> DropSQL: теперь знаеш ))
<korvin> Umren, убунта тоже весьма стейбл
<Sergey_IT> Только сначала надо самому комп спаять
<korvin> если не подключать тестинг-репы
<Trishpiot> кто генту юзал?
<Umren> korvin, так ты определись стейбл она или нет
<korvin> Trishpiot, я чуть-чуть
<Trishpiot> korvin: и как? пивыкаешь быстро?)
<korvin> Umren, кто? и мне зачем определяться? ты что не понял?
<korvin> Trishpiot, мне надоело компилить =)
<korvin> Trishpiot, и настраивать юз-флаги =)
<Trishpiot> korvin: ну а я все не решусь
<Umren> скажи это одним словом
<korvin> Umren, что?
<korvin> аа
<korvin> пардон
<korvin> понял
<korvin> там не убунта, а гента
<korvin> <korvin> Umren, убунта тоже весьма стейбл -- тут гента, а не убунта должна быть
<Trishpiot> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<korvin> Trishpiot, не стоит, только если есть желание сидеть изучать юз-флаги
<korvin> и ждать компила софта =)
<Trishpiot> wtf я в ирке не могу расчехлиться
<Trishpiot> как тут ник сменить
<Trishpiot> ?
<Umren> ./nick
<kowboits> ух))) неожиданно КС без тормозов )))
<Umren> kowboits, в убунте?
<Trishpiot> ./nick Trishpiot
<Trishpiot> ))
<Umren> Trishpiot, без точки
<kowboits> Umren, ага
<Umren> kowboits, сколько фпс
<Trishpiot> я привык скрипты запускать ./ ))
<Umren> kowboits, 1.6 или сурс
<Trishpiot> вот и поперся тут
<kowboits> Umren, хм... надо глянуть в винде было 60 тут не обратил внимания пока.... не cz
<Umren> я один раз запускал сурс на бубне через стим, работало да, но производительность убогая если честно
<kowboits> Umren, CZ в смылсе)
<Umren> раз в 5 меньше
<Umren> + мышь хрен знает как ездиет
<kowboits> да не, вроде нормльно) только шрифт кака....
<kowboits> пока не заметил сильной разницы.... завтра тестить буду...)
<kowboits> теперь надо конфиг с виндового винта свой достать)
<Trishpiot> lol
<kowboits> я вот думаю, имеет смысл на старенький ноут Ровер убунту поставить или там гемороя больше....
<artus> ты б сначала на компе с ней разобрался для начала
<korvin> ровер? лучше просто выкинуть
<dmay> korvin: кстатизря. ровер это те-же msi, только перебрендованные. у нас в семье две штуки уже года 4 как живут и работают.
<dmay> хотя у одного батарейка и бп сдохли нафиг, но это уже я ссзб
<korvin> dmay, "ровер это те-же msi, только" собранный нащими "умельцами" через жопу
<dmay> korvin: у роверов производства в росии уже лет 5 как нет )
<dmay> даже наклейки сразу в китае клеют
<korvin> ну да, китай -- это круче
<kowboits> ну я на компе задачу минимум выполнил )))
<kowboits> кины на медиаплеер раздает, торренты качает, кс играет :)
<korvin> kowboits, если будешь ставить убунту, то ставь alternate
<dmay> korvin: тебя просветить на счет производства 90% электроники на этой планете, или не разрушать уютный внутренний мир? ))
<korvin> предварительно почитав маны
<kowboits> korvin, а чем 10.10 плоха?
<artus> втопку альтернейт, нетинстал
<korvin> dmay, зачем? я все прекрасно знаю, только китай китаю рознь, как показывает практика
<korvin> kowboits, при чем тут версия?
<dmay> эт само собой
<korvin> я про дистрибутив
<alex_> alternate и чем он лучше?
<korvin> в общем почитай
<korvin> alex_, убунту.ру твой друг
<artus> @voice hivemind
<korvin> artus, заочно? =)
<artus> hivemind, ну скажи уже что нить )
<hivemind> q
<korvin> не, я просто не в курсе =)
<Trishpiot> блин
<artus> korvin, а у него гланды вырваны )
<Trishpiot> gnome 3 еще не ставится на 11.04
<korvin> ясн
<Trishpiot> ждать апреля
<Trishpiot> пичалька
<hivemind> А какого числа выходит gnome3?
<Trishpiot> в конце апреля
<Trishpiot> с 11.04
<hivemind> А на 10.04 поставить не выйдет?
<kowboits> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<kowboits> я вот эту ставил, она хуже чем сборка на CD?
<Trishpiot> на двд софт дополнительный имеет место быть)
<DropSQL> что-то gnome3 подозрительно смахивает на netbook версию ubuntu
<kowboits> Trishpiot, вот и я так подумал ))) с нее и ставил)
<Trishpiot> ты юнити не юзал? вообще для планшетников делали по идее
<Trishpiot> во блин
<Trishpiot> пиджн оказывается уже 11 версия
<Trishpiot> а я и не заметил в апдейтах
<DropSQL> в обновлениях только 2.7.3 :(
<DropSQL> я не пойму, почему в репозиториях так долго обновляется ПО?
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, ресурсы ограничены
<artus> куда спешить то )
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, поработайте в софтверной фирме - узнаете
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: просто насколько я понимаю разработчики сами кладут обновления в репозитории?
<DropSQL> где-то читал на хабре
<artus> кто ж им даст туда чего нить ложить )
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, кладут может и сами, а с багами все бегают
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: то есть всё стараются по максимуму тестировать?
<DropSQL> тогла почти всё встаёт на свои места :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, и нас подключают...
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: всмысли? :)
<Sergey_IT> DropSQL, альфы беты тестировать
<DropSQL> Sergey_IT: хм... любой желающий может? :)
<yae> есть кто живой?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Stolzium> абсолютно нет
<yae> пинг прошел удачно:)
<Stolzium> юный тролль
<yae> кто знает почему при установке кед, постоянно сд с убунтой вставить просит?
<Stolzium> не ставил кеды, хотя надумываю
<yae> как двд репозиторий примонтить?
<yae> чтобы не просил, или отключить опрос диска?
<yae> благо постоянно на enter надоело нажимать
<Sergey_IT> а он отключен в репах?
<Stolzium> он включён по дефолту
<Stolzium> насколько я помню
<Sergey_IT> а отключить нельзя?
<yae> в источниках приложений я галочку снял, правда это было уже когда установка была запущенна
<Sergey_IT> снеси и попробуй снова
<Stolzium> верни галочку @ перезапусти установку
<yae> как снести, я с терминалом не очень дружу
<Stolzium> а ставил ты как?
<Sergey_IT> это была шутка
<yae> нашел в нете команды
<Stolzium> через синаптик и снеси
<Stolzium> хотя бы
<yae> у меня она в терминале устанавливается
<yae> или как этот долбанный диск примонтить
<Stolzium> дык а в чём проблема то?
<Stolzium> запрашивает диск, значит надо
<Stolzium> ты что хочешь то?
<artus> неужели так тяжело sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list и нафиг закоментить cd ?
<artus> Stolzium, он там нафиг не надо
<Sergey_IT> artus, всю малину испортил
<artus> просто по ходу это единственная подключенная репа )
<yae> я в линуксе считай чайник, не знаю я таких вещей=)
<artus> Sergey_IT, да развели тут ромашку, надо-ненадо )
<Stolzium> я с двд не ставил убунту, я c cd ставил
<artus> yae, http://ubuntologia.ru/ топай изучай
<Stolzium> может на двд кеды есть :)
<Sergey_IT> с СД все то же
<yae> нет, еще репа от кед подключена, с нее он и качает, а диск все равно просит
<artus> на двд есть
<artus> на сд нету
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте. люди знает кто как можно разведать пароль рута от мускула, вот поставили мускул а пороль от рута забыли :) ?
<artus> yae, коментиш диск и sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stolzium> yae: дык у тебя диска чтоль нет?
<artus> и уже только после этого ставиш себе всякую фигню
<artus> copyerfiled, можно, в гугле стопитцот мануалов
<artus> прям так и спрашиваеш mysql сброс пароля root
<copyerfiled> artus  я так спросил, вдруг кто с лету скажет :)
<copyerfiled> ок
 * Sergey_IT потерял паспорт и забыл как зовут (
<yae> в sourceslist сидюком и не пахнет
<artus> copyerfiled, влет помнить ман по востановлению в отличии от самого пароля как бе тяжелее )
<artus> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade значит
<yae> образ у меня через виртуал бокс подключен
<artus> отключи ) всех делов то )
<yae> как установку снести то, просто терминал закрыть?
<copyerfiled> artus ну так понятно, всеже  попытка не пытка, ведь если есть те кто постоянно переставляют, то наверно им уже легче запомнить как его жахать :)
<copyerfiled> artus та нет я не из тех, друг забыл свой пасс :)
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, друзей тоже учить надо... давай его сюда
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, а то еще нахлебаешься с ним
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT да не, он уже снова переставляет
<yae> как отменить установку приложений в менеджере приложений?
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT так он на самом то деле под виндой :)
<yae> он мне apt-get залочил
<artus> yae, закрой нафиг синаптик )
<artus> и больше не открывай )
<yae> закрывалЮ все равно ругается зараза
<artus> sudo killall synaptic
<copyerfiled> ага и удалить его через себя же :)
<Gordio> Ночи.
<Gordio> Нужна ваща помощь. В бубунте же исходно есть fpc?
<copyerfiled> Gordio все молчат, скорей всего вопрос не раскрыт.
<SA4ok> где скачать аниме "кернел паник"?
<Gordio> В убунте исходно установлен Free Pascal Compiler? или может кто уже установил. Сделайте доброе дело)
<Sergey_IT> Gordio, в репах есть
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, есть это одно
<Gordio> а то что весит огого :(
<Gordio> А у меня GPRS =(
<SA4ok> Gordio, да, пакет fp-compiler установлен
<Gordio> SA4ok, можешь для меня скомпилировать програму?
<Sergey_IT> у меня на этой машинке нет - завтра могу глянуть
<SA4ok> Gordio, я нуб. не умею
<Gordio> SA4ok, я команды все дам
<SA4ok> давай
<Gordio> svn checkout http://transmisson-remote-gui.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ transmisson-remote-gui-read-only
<Sergey_IT> Gordio, студент?
<Gordio> Качаем исходный код
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, нет. Я ненавижу хренов паскаль, но на нем написанна оболочка =(
<Gordio> Хорошая оболочка :(
<Sergey_IT> так это лазарус
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, после скачивания заходи в  transmisson-remote-gui-read-only
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, где лазарус?
<yae> что значит база данных состояний заблокированна другим процессом
<Gordio> yae, именно это и значит. Другая программа работает с базой данных.
<Sergey_IT> Gordio, аналог Дельфи
<SA4ok> Gordio, зашел
<yae> и как ее найти и отключить?
<yae> так, ну вроде установка пошла:)
<Gordio> SA4ok, выполни программу fpc
<Gordio> запустилась?
<SA4ok> вроде да
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, ааа стоп. дык это не fpc? =\
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, а лазарус умеет эльфы компилить?
<Sergey_IT> lazarus
<artus> Transmission Remote GUI is developed using Lazarus RAD and Free Pascal compiler.
<Sergey_IT> он все умеет
<Stolzium> Gordio: FPC это. это не дельфи с турбо паскалем. тут они взаимосвязаны
<Stolzium> лазарус компилируется через fpc
<Stolzium> Gordio: там хорошая совместимость с дельфями
<Gordio> Вот оно! -Anasmelf
<Sergey_IT> и лин и вин, и Qt gtk...
<Gordio> что то я запутался
<Gordio> Или просто -Aelf ? =\
<Sergey_IT> а тебе чего надо?
<Gordio> Значит нужно сразу в fpc добавить -Aelf а потом еще и в лазарус? >_<
<Gordio> Sergey_IT, нужен ELF бинарник, а на сайте не ELF =(
<Sergey_IT> Gordio, если ставить все то думаю >100Мб это точно
 * Gordio x_x
<Sergey_IT> Gordio, на форуме разработчик double commander есть - у него все натроено, попроси - может соберет
<yae> уррря кеды поставились)))
<Sergey_IT> настроено
<yae> первая победу в убунте)
<Gordio> ужасная программа
<Gordio> сделана клас но дурацкий пскаль >_<
<artus> yae, а чего ты кубунту не ставил то сразу ?
<Gordio> Эт так. мимолетом.
<Sergey_IT> Gordio, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=20016.0
<yae> дык чайник я
<yae> сказали попробуй убунту, вот я и попробовал
<yae> теперь только qt прикрутить нужно...
<artus> yae, ну а теберь попробуй кубунту )
<artus> *п
<yae> кто знает как это в кедах сделать?
<Sergey_IT> что значит Qt прикрутить?
<yae> завтра скачаю:) поставлю на виртуалку, нужно приобщатся к opensourse
<yae> значит поставить его
<yae> или он уже с кедами автоматом ставится?
<Sergey_IT> yae, он у меня без kde стоит
<yae> а у меня в гноме даже qmake не было и пакета не было
<Sergey_IT> yae, надо было QTCreator поставить и все бы было (без kde)
<yae> дык стоял кстати
<Sergey_IT> b hf,jnfk&
<Sergey_IT> и работал
<Sergey_IT> ?
<yae> не проверял
<Stolzium> если ты кеды для qt качал, то зря, пожалуй
<Stolzium> :)
<yae> я через консоль хотел несколько примеров по qt собрать
<Sergey_IT> и собрал бы
<yae> ну не только для qt, мне там рабочие столы разрекламировали:)
<Sergey_IT> да плюнь ты на это... свистелки
<yae> ну попробовать же интресно, особенно новичку:)
<Sergey_IT> я кед в глаза не видел можно сказать...
<yae> а как кеды руссифицировать, или их руские и скачивать нужно?
<Sergey_IT> кеды не нужны... или ставь kubuntu
<yae> фиг там qt есть, вручную ставлю
<yae> мне еще linux mint предложили:)
<Sergey_IT> yae, зоопарк делаешь
<Sergey_IT> все, спать, всем бб
<yae> ну мну на виртуалке еще и соляра есть и qnx
<yae> все же интересно пощупать:)
<Sergey_IT> разбегутся дикие животные
<yae> не разбегутся
<yae> еще бы одноэс и PES в убунте работали, перешел бы на нее:)
<yae> кеды руссифицированы:)
<poporulpoporul> zz
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-25
<go8765> доброй ночи - подскажите пожалуйста почему у меня java жрёт 60-80 % cpu при отсутствии запущенных java- приложений ?
<Gordio> go8765, sudo killall -9 java
<Gordio> что упало - то и было java
<go8765> ничего не падало вроде . убить то я её смогу - мне интересно откуда оно взялось такое злое ...
<go8765> ещё такой вопрос - slim кто-то пользуется ?
<go8765> подскажите пжлст если кто знает : на одном жёстком стоит ubuntu windows 7 и xp - grub при загрузке показывает только 7 и ubuntu  ?
<artus> хм, а transmission remote GUI таки прикольный
<Gordio>  а то
<artus> вобщем пойдет)
<Gordio> ты же меня знаешь :)
<artus> так, книжко качаетцо, над акумы кинуть на зарядку )
<go8765> подскажите пжлст что значит fskbsetting  Ошибка сегментирования
<sharikoff> d'g;';l
<Abbattar> Утро доброе!
<Silverd23> Доброе утро подскажите кто пользуется Dyndns, какие порты пробрасывать чтобы подключаться к Хрюшке и Ubuntu
<Abbattar> Lenta.ru: Компания "АвтоВАЗ" начала испытания прототипов собственного электрокара.
<Abbattar> Как заявили на Волжском автозаводе, сейчас проводится научно-исследовательские работы по автомобилям на альтернативных видах топлива, в том числе и на электричестве. Когда может начаться выпуск электрокаров пока не известно.
<The_MEk> всем прива
<The_MEk> может кто подсказать как можно сделать некое подобие gvfs для kde?
<The_MEk> надо чтобы работа в сети была прозрачной для юзверей
<The_MEk> но хочется кде
<crazymouse> привет, не подскажу  (не работаю с кде) но первое что увидел http://goo.gl/Aq32b
<polatov> парни, такой вопрос
<polatov> что делаю не так `sed -i -e  '14s/anonymous_enable=YES/anonymous_enable=NO/' $ftpfilename`
<polatov> ??
<Abbattar> 3dnews: Китайская компания ZTE объявила об установлении мирового рекорда скорости передачи данных, на испытаниях удалось достичь отметки в 10 Тбит/с при передаче информации на расстояние в 640 км на одном оптическом кабеле. Для этого использовалась запатен
<Abbattar> тованная технология ZTE; с участием массива из 112 лазеров максимальная скорость составила 11,2 Тбит/с, однако если учесть систему коррекции ошибок, это число уменьшается до 10 Тбит/с.
<Abbattar> мне бы хоть на порядок меньше
<Twaqq> отвалилось имя группы от ида группы, штоделать?
<SergeyIT> ку
<novns> интересно под липупсы есть словарь, чтоб переводил с экрана слово под мышкой?
<novns> копипастить каждый раз лень
<Stolzium> есть
<Stolzium> goldendict
<Stolzium> только там кликать надо два раза, чтобы слово в тексте выделилось
<Stolzium> и хоткей нажать
<Stolzium> но удобней, чем C-p C-v
<Stolzium> под win7 он вообще прекрасно работает :)
<Stolzium> но и под линукс хорошо
<novns> спасибо
<novns> stardict ещё посоветовали
<SergeyIT> novns,  надо наоборот для перевода набивать руками - пандемоторика помогает запоминать слова
<Stolzium> его не пробовал
<novns> мне не надо запоминать слова
<novns> тут енмецкий язык, который мне нафиг ен сдался
<novns> *немецкий
<novns> но всё равно спасибо
<metalworker> hi
<OdnaIzvilina> всем привет
<OdnaIzvilina> такой вопросик: а какой антивирус мона использовать на убунте и нужен ли он ?)
<rapidsp> clamav
<rapidsp> не нужен
<mishabcbb> привет
<mishabcbb> нужна помощь
<mishabcbb> .ьып тшслыукм купшыеук зфыыцщкв ьшырфисии"ьфшдюкг
<OdnaIzvilina> куда-куда мы пошли ?)
<User051[web]> Есть рускоговорящие?
<Makedonets> всем привет!
<User051[web]> ку
<Makedonets> можете нобу подсказать =)
<mishabcbb> тут ктото есть?
<User051[web]> Кто ставил Убунту на Raid?
<mishabcbb> и вообще мое сообщеие видно?
<Makedonets> нужно правило прописать в iptables
<User051[web]> видно
<Abbattar> ВИДНО, так куда нам идти?
<mishabcbb> спс
<mishabcbb> помочь могут?
<Makedonets> такая ситуация, есить шлюз интернета, необходимо пробиться из инета на локальный комп 192,168,0,2 на порт RDP (3389)
<Makedonets> это как надо правило сосавить?
<mishabcbb> у меня проблема с убунтой
<User051[web]> у меня raid из 4-х винтов как на него поставить убунту
<mishabcbb> помогите......или тут не помогают...
<Makedonets> всем главно помочь надо =)
<rapidsp> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Makedonets> а апить можно? =)
<rapidsp> седня ж пятница... грех не выпить
<mishabcbb> уменя такая проблема...После очередной перезагрузки внезапно перестал загружаться Ubuntu 10.10. Грузится до окошка GRUB и всё. На экране список:
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae (recovery mode)
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-23-generic-pae
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-23-generic-pae (recovery mode)
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic-pae (recovery mode)
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic-pae (recovery mode)
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic-pae (recovery mode)
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-21-generic-pae
<mishabcbb> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-21-generic-pae (recovery mode)
<mishabcbb> Memory test (memtest86+)
<Trishpiot> выбирай первое
<rapidsp> !paste | mishabcbb
<ubuntuhelp> mishabcbb: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Trishpiot> или в сейф мод зайди и sudo update-grub
<mishabcbb> он заходит в какой то черное окно и потом дайт мне писать какие то слова!(а я незнаю-та што пиисать)
<Trishpiot> а слева нету надписи grub>
<Trishpiot> ?
<mishabcbb> убунту хелп спасибо
<User051[web]> Как  на рэйд из 4-х винтов поставить убунту
<Trishpiot> User051[web]: разъедини и ставь на 1 винт ))
<oxothuk> User051[web] а что, с этим возникли проблемы?
<oxothuk> о_О
<mishabcbb> я немогу ничего с этим делать!
<User051[web]> видит их как отдельные
<User051[web]> сама установка видит 2
<User051[web]> а если прогой то 4
<rapidsp> User051[web]: стесняюсь спросить, а рейд то собран?
<mishabcbb> что-такое рекавери мод?
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: режим восстановления
<mishabcbb> Trishpiot это что?
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: это режим, с помощью которого можно попытаться восстановить ОС при ее сбое)
<mishabcbb> Trishpiot и как его включить?
<mishabcbb> что такое (initramfs)?
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: при загрузку груба плявляются варианты загрузки ОС....там должен быть recovery mode
<mishabcbb> так он есть только не работает
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: как именно он не работает?
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: вообще не запускается?
<mishabcbb> он открывается потом на черном экране есть какя то загрузка потом он показывает что надо что-то вводить
<mishabcbb> примерно так это выглядит:
<mishabcbb> (initframs) _ _ _ _    (_ это палочка которая просит вводить)
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: сейчас все телепаты в отпуске. не мог бы ты объяснить конкретнее? )
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: ок. ясно
<mishabcbb> что делать?
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: что до этого делал? обновлял систему? и какая версия стоит? ядро какое было?
<mishabcbb> сек
<mishabcbb> тут как то можно залить фото?
<SergeyIT> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: это ты 1 раз поставил?
<mishabcbb>  Trishpiot как я могу тебе фото с проблемой прислать?
<mishabcbb> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<mishabcbb> trishpiot: у вас есть скайп?
<Trishpiot> mishabcbb: отправил в личку
<s_lim> всем привет!
<s_lim> кто знает где гном хранит иконки?
<vir0id> s_lim в домашней папке
<s_lim> домашняя папка большая... не уточните более точную локацию?
<Trishpiot> .icons
<Trishpiot> но там пусто))
<s_lim> а где не пусто?
<Trishpiot> )) в желудке
<vir0id> s_lim ты хочешь их сменить или как?
<s_lim> ставлю ланчер на cairo-dok и там нужно указать путь к файлу иконки
<Trishpiot> там наверное на дополнительные иконки..
<Stolzium> в Tux Commander при связывании с приложением тоже мало иконок в дефолтной папке
<Stolzium> надо вот будет тоже поискать
<mishabcbb> кто сможет уделитьмнее некоторое время для приведения в порядок убунту
<Stolzium> mishabcbb: так ты пиши чего у тебя там не так
<mishabcbb> Stolzium уменя убунту подыхает!не включается ОС
<AMindMobile> почтенные, как бы сделать автостарт wlan после ребута убунты ?
<AMindMobile> не стартует, поганец, приходится руками рестарт делать каждый раз
<AMindMobile> настроено руками в networking, nm вырублен
<Andante> руками это как?
<SergeyIT> ку
<AMindMobile> Andante: в /etc/network/interfaces прописано что нужно для соединения с wlan. РУками стартую /etc/init.d/networking - запускается, связь есть, но само после ребута - не запускается
<AMindMobile> в конфигурации прописано в конце auto wlan0
<Andante> man update-rc.d
<AMindMobile> но не помогает
<Andante> там посмотри
<AMindMobile> спасибо, сейчас посмотрю
<metalworker__> hi
<metalworker__> --hrlp
<metalworker__> --help
<SergeyIT> не пробегал
<SAN_i> Добрый день. Нужен совет как восстановить загрузку убунту сервер. Там стоит помоему lvm, сделанный так что по два винта зазеркалены между собой и потом обьеденены в чередующийся рэйд. С утра комп отправили перезагружаться так он и перестал грузится(((
<SAN_i>  Что делать как проверить незнаю... подскажите, плз!
<SAN_i> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<metalworker__> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<annnaev> Ребята помогите пожалуйста.
<annnaev> Я вчера что-то изменил в настройках gstreamer-proporties теперь он даже не запускается.
<annnaev> Слышите?
<Makedonets> ураа, сам допер как в iptables перенаправление сделать
<SAN_i> как загрузившись с ливсд подключить аппаратный рэйд который был создан при установки убунты сервер?
<annnaev> Что делать если не запускается gstreamer-proporties
<Makedonets> annnaev, а че гугл молчит?
<annnaev> Я там ничего не нашел стоющего, там проблемы про звук в основном.
<SAN_i> ой, не аппаратный а програмный
<annnaev> А проблем с запуском самого gstreamer-ptoporties нету :( Как сбросить настройки в нем?
<Makedonets> man может подсказет?
<annnaev> Вообщем вчера только установил ос, что сделал - это только удалил мозилу и поставил оперу. Дальше в настройках gstreamer-proporties изменил что-то и он теперь не запускается вообще.
<annnaev> Подскажите пожалуйста как его запустить, чтобы он работал,? :(((
<san4o> annnaev:  кто ОН ?
<Makedonets> annnaev, дак а слушпй
<dmay> annnaev: это всё опера виновата. нефиг пользоваться грязной проприетарщиной, да ещё и комбайнами
<Makedonets> annnaev, а почему бы не удалить его и заного поставить? =) зачем мудрстовать лукаво?
<Makedonets> мне опера тоже не нравится
<san4o> gstreamer пакеты вроде связаные с кодеками на мультимедиа
<Makedonets> фаерфокс или хром, хром даже лучше
<annnaev> Это все из-за оперы?
<dmay> annnaev: и из-за wine'а
<annnaev> Это не может быть из-за оперы, потому что все работало. Я просто в настройках устройств там удалил строку и оставил пустой. Вот он и не включается теперь :(
<dmay> annnaev: запомни простое правило этого канала - если ты в вопросе упомянул оперу, то это всё по любому из-за оперы.
<annnaev> Как откатить настройки gstreame-proporties?
<Makedonets> dmay =)))
<Andante> что такое gstreame-proporties?
<annnaev> gstreamer-proporties (Система - Параметры - Выбор мультимедийной системы)
<annnaev> можешь нажать Alt+F2 и написать там это.
<annnaev> Он тебе включит, посмотришь что это :)
<Andante> Не удалось открыть адрес «file:///home/user/gstreamer-proporties»
<annnaev> Попробуй так, gstreamer-properties
<Sbioko> Привет!
<Andante> annnaev, да я-то уже не только попробовал, но и запустил...
<Sbioko> Что делать если ноутбук с убунтой не хочет грузиться с загрузочных дисков?
<Sbioko> на виндовсе все было окей
<Sbioko> а на убунте ноут тупо игнорирует bootable DVDs
<annnaev> Ты там пре загрузке компа нажми на клавишу и выбери загрузку с диска :)
<Andante> ээээ.....
<Andante> Sbioko, Ты вообще с компами давно?
<annnaev> Если не поможет, то в настройках биоса. Я тоже долго не мог запустить диск с убунтой.
<Sbioko> та да
<Sbioko> не показывает ничего
<dmay> Sbioko: проверить целостность дисков, выматериться, скачать/записать заново, проверить целостность, выматериться, записать у друга, проверить, нутыпонел, скачать с торрентов, записать у друга, загрузиться
<Andante> Не похоже.
<Sbioko> проверил boot order
<Sbioko> все окей
<Sbioko> DVD стоит перед HDD
<Andante> Sbioko, ты объясни мне причем тут винда, и я помогу тебе загрузиться.
<Sbioko> я не знаю
<Sbioko> когда я в убунту загрузился
<annnaev> Помогите мне с запуском gstreamer-properties
<Sbioko> она как только я диск вставляю виснет
<Andante> А, ну вот тогда, раз не знаешь, не говори что в компах шаришь.
<annnaev> Andante: Можешь сказать как откатить настройки в gstreamer-properties
<annnaev> ?
<simplehuman> annnaev, может переустановкой пакета через Synaptic?
<simplehuman> Sbioko, на другой диск записать пробовал?
<Sbioko> да
<Sbioko> пробовал на разные дискы записывать Windows, GParted, Ubuntu
<Makedonets> annnaev, удали ее нафиг из Центра приложений Гигнту и установи заново!
<Andante> annnaev, зачем? Выставь там правильный настройки.
<Andante> Makedonets, В Гигнту пакетный менеджер не сносит конфиги.
<Andante> Не говоря уже о том, что эта штука, скорее всего, держит конфиг в gconf.
<simplehuman> Sbioko, ты выясняйся яснее. Ты записывал установочный диск Ubuntu на другие DVD-R\RW?
<Sbioko> simplehuman, да
<annnaev> Andante: у меня это окошко не открывается даже. Оно появляется на долю секунды и пропадает сразу же.
<Andante> запусти из терминала и скажи что пишет
<annnaev> Makedonets: Ты мне скажи что именно переустановить я попробую)))
<Andante> в смысле запасти куда-нить
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sunaudiosink'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'glimagesink'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sdlvideosink'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'qcamsrc'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'
<annnaev> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sunaudiosrc'
<annnaev> Ошибка сегментирования
<dmay> я за бан
<dmay> !paste | annnaev
<ubuntuhelp> annnaev: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Makedonets> <annnaev> Makedonets: Ты мне скажи что именно переустановить я попробую))) - понял прикол =)
<annnaev> Ой извените я не знал, как пастить))))) Первый раз в ирк канале)))
<Andante> сегфолтит... гыгы.
<Andante> Ну ставь strace
<SergeyIT> annnaev, а правила читал?
<annnaev> Я не знаю где они здесь)
<annnaev> Что нужно поставить?
<Andante> тебе сказали что поставить
<Andante> повторять не буду из принципа
<SergeyIT> annnaev, читать не умеешь? При входе указано было
<skai> @voice annnaev
<annnaev> трассировщик системных вызовов у меня и так стоит)
<Andante> ну вот и воспользуйся им
<annnaev> Я вчера только устновил ось, подробнее можно?
<annnaev> simplehuman: Что ты там говорил про переустановку пакета?
<annnaev> Makedonets: Я серьезно, просто там в центре аж 170  пунктов)))
<simplehuman> annnaev, просто попробуй в Synaptic полностью удалить пакет, почистить в домашней папке внимательно все, что касается пакета
<annnaev> У меня домашний каталог и так полностью пустой :)
<simplehuman> annnaev, в Наутилусе Вид - Показать скрытые файлы
<simplehuman> еще посмотри в папке .config
<SergeyIT> annnaev, и где ты эти проперти нашел? 3 года в убунте, но до сих пор не знаю этого...
<annnaev> Вы издеваетесь надомной, потому что я только вчера начал пользоваться убунтой :((((((999
<SergeyIT> annnaev, не издеваюсь, это правда! А книжку какую прочитал про линукс?
<annnaev> Нет ничего не читал, я уже почти разобрался. Я способный малый)))
<simplehuman> annnaev, просто удали все пакеты касающиеся gstreamer в Синаптик полностью, потом скачай Ubuntu Tweak (найди в Гугле) и почисти настройки в разделе "очистка системы". Возможно поможет
<annnaev> Я пометил их на переустановку) Это поможет?
<simplehuman> может и не помочь
<annnaev> Не помогло)
<SergeyIT> annnaev, советую почитать - отпадет масса вопросов
<simplehuman> попробуй то, что я сказал
<annnaev> Блин вы можете сказать как настройки откатить для gstreamer-properties
<annnaev> &
<annnaev> ^
<annnaev> Потому что у меня убунта только вчера была установлена на чистый винт и ничего плохово я в ней не мог сделать.
<The_MEk> в папке своего профиля поищи скрытые папки с названием проги
<The_MEk> удали их
<SergeyIT> переустанови
<simplehuman> annnaev, я тебе написал, что попробовать сделать, по моему все просто
<Andante> Народ...
<Stolzium> annnaev: исать скрытые папки по Ctrl+h они с точки начинаются
<Andante> Эта штуковина держит настройки в gconf с вероятностью близкой к единице.
<Stolzium> annnaev: http://ubuntologia.ru/ubuntu-tweak это как убунту-твик поставить
<simplehuman> да достатчно ее с офф. сайта скачать (1-ый результат в Гугле) и 2-йным щелчком через Центр Приложений установить
<Stolzium> так проще
<Stolzium> притом через центр приложений репа не добавится
<Stolzium> а приятно иметь всегда свежую версию
<annnaev> Слушайте а удаление настроек .gconf на работу не повлияют? Они там заново создадуться?
<AMindMobile> не получается у меня, коллеги
<simplehuman> она сама свой ppa добавляет при установке) кому проще через трминал, а кому после винды надо мышкой кликать
<AMindMobile> автостарт wlan как сделать, при условии того, что настроен он не nm, а руками ?
<simplehuman> при запуске первом она реп добавляет
<Stolzium> AMindMobile: там галочка была всегда в настройках
<Stolzium> а, руками
<AMindMobile> Stolzium: повторюсь, wlan настроен руками
<Stolzium> пардон :)
<Stolzium> тогда я пас
<Stolzium> annnaev: да удали, заодно и узнаешь :)
<annnaev> Не те настройки(
<swd> народ нужна помощь по самба пдк
<swd> недает создать локальный профель у вин юзера
<swd> и не находит перемешаемы
<swd> в чем может быть косяк
<swd> ?
<swd> ау
<swd> есть кто
<Stolzium> все есть
<Stolzium> только не знают :)
<Stolzium> рестартнусь покамест
<Gordio> q
<annnaev> Короче ребята не помогло мне ничего. Утилита так и не запускается :(
<annnaev> Кстати помогите еще с одной проблемой :)
<annnaev> У меня ноутбук MSI-GX740. И внижней часте стоит встроенный савбуфер. И весь звук идет не через колонки, а через него.
<annnaev> Это все поидее настраивается через "Выбор мультимедийной системы" (gstreamer-properties). У меня она только не запускается.
<annnaev> Помогите настроить через терминал :)
<rapidsp> а может squid не авторизовывать, если passwd лежит в /etc/passwd ?
<rapidsp> в /etc/squid
<mishabcbb> привет а отсосать мне могут?
<mishabcbb> :-D
<Guest62942> @kick mishabcbb
<AndreX> !rules | mishabcbb
<ubuntuhelp> mishabcbb: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mishabcbb> неееет
<AndreX> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<mishabcbb> !op
<mishabcbb> !op
<mishabcbb> извините!!!!я больше небуду мамочка....ойойойойой!!!МАМА неставь меня в угол
<mishabcbb> хаха
<skai> @kban --user mishabcbb 84600
<skai> @voice Guest62942
<Guest62942> skai, за что бы это?
<annnaev> Ребята, что касается gstreamer-properties, то он не запускался из-за отсутствующего ключа в настройках.
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Guest62942 about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Guest62942, please see my private message
<AndreX> Guest62942: правила не читал
<annnaev> Поправляется все через утилиту - Редактор конфигураций.
<Guest62942> AndreX, есть такой грешок :)
<annnaev> Кто умеет настраивать звук? Нужно немножко проконсультировать :)
<Makedonets> кто админом на предприятии работает?
<ck80> Makedonets кто-нибудь, да работает. Задавайте вопрос, вам ответят
<Makedonets> =) сколько получаете?
<SergeyIT> annnaev, а что ты читал на эту тему?
<SergeyIT> Makedonets, по мозгам - постаянно
<ck80> Makedonets то есть вам даже не важно из какого кто города?
<ck80> 10 тыщ - устроит ответ? :)
<AndreX> а чё так много
<SergeyIT> ck80, неверно! - 100500 )
<ck80> ну в дефолтсити наверно и стопицот, а в провинции нормальная ставка для приходящего одмина
<annnaev> SergeyIT: в интернете искал, но своего случая не нашел. Просто у меня звук не через колонки идет, а через савбуфер.
<annnaev> Как сделать нормальный не понимаю, причем в наушниках все чудесно работает :)
<Makedonets> вот думаю, много я или мало получаю )
<Guest62942> Makedonets, похоже что предостаточно
<Guest62942> Makedonets, больше 40к?
<Makedonets> нет, меньше 20
<SergeyIT> annnaev, а так http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA+%D0%BD%D0%B5+%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B8+%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%82%2C+%D0%B0+%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7+%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%80&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Guest62942> Ну если не больше 40к тогда не много.
<Makedonets> 500км от Москвы такие деньги можно получать? =)
<Guest62942> А насчет мало - решать тебе. Если хватает на ком.услуги, поесть - ответ сам знаешь)
<Makedonets> так то вроде ниче, но вот если ребенок будет, то ховатать не будет
<Makedonets> хватать*
<Guest62942> Makedonets, что за дурацкий тролинг? Хоть 100500км от москвы, можно получать и 100500m и 1k...
<SergeyIT> +1
<Guest62942> Makedonets, а если землетрясение? Дом разрушится, на ремонт то не хватит
<fallen|2> íàðîä, âû êàêóþ êîäèðîâêó òóò þçàåòå?
<ubuntuhelp> fallen|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Makedonets> ну если работаешь на предприятии, где все нормаровано....
<Guest62942> А если космический корабли захочешь построить - тоже ведь не хватит...
<annnaev> SergeyIT: там про акустику речь ведут везде, а не про встроенные в ноутбук колонки и савбуфер.
<Guest62942> Makedonets, чем именно ты занимаешься? В чатиках сидишь? - Мне кажется что тебе даже много платят.
<annnaev> Кстати народ дайте ссылку на скачку шрифтов Time News Roman? Ни где не могу найти :(
<Makedonets> первый день в чат хашел =) и то, что б спросить как маппинг сделать
<SergeyIT> annnaev, учись языку запросов в гугле - я же просто твой вопрос туда переадресовал (с исправлением ошибки)
<Guest62942> annnaev, а у них какая лицензия? :D
<Makedonets> но никто не подсказал, не чат, а обычная трынделка
<SergeyIT> annnaev, ставь Вин
<annnaev> У меня вин слетел из-за обновлений. А лицензионный ключик уже не получиться достать) Ктомуже задроить буду в вов и линейку :D:D:D:D:D
<Makedonets> хотя если есть время на почидеть в "чатиках" у админа, то значит заслужено ему бабки платять. ИМХО
<artus> ну если про маппинг в чатиках спрашивать ....
<Makedonets> с линоксом второй день тока знаком
<Guest62942> Makedonets, а я посрал
<artus> @kick Guest62942 я  за тебя рад
<Guest62942> Makedonets, в бложике пиши о себе, тут оно никому не интересно
<Makedonets> Guest62942, а что еще можно было ожидать
<Makedonets> Guest62942, а что еще можно было ожидать
<artus> Guest62942, дарк , улетиш в баню, нафиг
<axsezer> привет
<Guest62942> artus, есть куча проксиков и оооч большой выбор для ников ;Ъ
<Guest62942> axsezer, что сломал?
<Makedonets> =)
<Makedonets> может он поздароваться вошел
<axsezer> кто нибудь подскажет как визуальные эффекты влючить на убунту 10.10 видюха радеон 9000
<Makedonets> axsezer, привет
<axsezer> Makedonets: привет
<Makedonets> Guest62942, давай, подсказывай
<Stolzium> axsezer: в меню Appearence
<Stolzium> 4-ая вкладка
<axsezer> если выбираю визуальные эффекты экран серый становится с мышкой. Драйвера никаких не ставил)
<Guest62942> axsezer, что glxinfo говорит?
<axsezer> Программа 'glxinfo' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Guest62942> axsezer, кто подскажет как на самолете летать? Если включить двигатели то он только ездит, закрылки не трогал.
<axsezer> :) я нуб. не шарю. пользовался убунтой пол года на видео карте мх440. убунту 10.10
<Stolzium> axsezer: Additional Drivers проверь
<Guest62942> axsezer, вай вай... знакомая карточка ^_^
<Stolzium> axsezer: а по секрету - визуальные эффекты не нужны :)
<axsezer> :)
<|EpicFail|> Âñåì ïðèâåò!!!
<ubuntuhelp> |EpicFail|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<axsezer> glxinfo вывело кучу всего
<axsezer> я ничего не понял
<Guest62942> axsezer, покажи вот эти 2 (ДВЕ) строчки glxinfo | grep ende
<axsezer> axsezer@axsezer:~$ glxinfo | grep ende direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe     GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<|EpicFail|> Âñåì ïðèâåò!!!
<ubuntuhelp> |EpicFail|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Guest62942> axsezer, ну норм. Только галиум похоже не умеет твою карточку. Читай /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SergeyIT> axsezer, 9000 старая для 10.10 и не поддерживается больше
<|EpicFail|> Всем Привет!!!
<axsezer> Guest62942: как это читать?
<EKZOKOTEG> ;щ
<EKZOKOTEG> кревед
<axsezer> SergeyIT: у меня 10.04 стояла. мх440 работало со всеми эффектами. а 10.10 вообще не запускалась. Мне тперь откатыватсья и старую карту втыкать?
<EKZOKOTEG> да, воткни глубже
<SergeyIT> axsezer, эффекты не нужны
<axsezer> SergeyIT: у меня при проигрывания флеша в хроме загрузка проца до 100 подскакивает. Я думаю из за видео карты. на мх440 все норм бюыло
<EKZOKOTEG> axsezer: купи нормальный проц
<|EpicFail|> я только поставил убунту и сразуже натолкнулся на проблему ((( не могу выйти в инет. Суть в том что инет нам (в общаге) раздается не легально и сервер наш (тот что в общаге стоит) работает на винде и что бы к нему подключится нужно запускать файл, которÑ
<dmay> |EpicFail|: какой подходящий ник
<|EpicFail|> во во
<dmay> |EpicFail|: в смысле твое предыдущее сообщение кракозябрами пришло
<Stolzium> axsezer: это бывает с флешем. видеокарта тут мало что решает
<dmay> ибо миранда - мамно
<Guest62942> dmay, не пользуй УГ клиенты :P
<Guest62942> |EpicFail|, узнай что делает файл
<skai> !255 | Guest62942
<ubuntuhelp> Guest62942: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<skai> Guest62942: дарк я ж поддержу идею артуса с баней
<skai> Guest62942: отправлю вместе со слонегом
<SergeyIT>  axsezer, флеш не нужен
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: у меня ноут сгорел. Сижу за 7 летним компом. Пока я нищеброд
<|EpicFail|> Guest62942: просто авторизирует нас на серваке, мы просто вводим пароль и мы в инете
<Stolzium> SergeyIT: +1
<EKZOKOTEG> опять на ноут небось копишь?
<axsezer> SergeyIT: эффекты нужны. и влеш тоже
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: не коплю. но собираюсь ноут взять
<EKZOKOTEG> зачем?
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: для поездок домой только
<EKZOKOTEG> ноуты: 1) не оверклочатся 2) перегреваются и притормаживают проц/видео чтобы не сгореть 3) стоят в 4 раза дороже компа 4) почти нельзя апгрейдить
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: не комп же таскать с собой
<EKZOKOTEG> комп таскать
<SergeyIT> axsezer, у меня все компы старые с АТИ 9200, 9600 и х1300 и что?
<EKZOKOTEG> сумку и ранец
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG:
<Guest62942> skai, ну я хоть не буду тратить время на быдло не способное погуглить...
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: родной дом за 600 км не удобно
<Guest62942> skai, и лучше если ты забанишь, нет конфликта интересов)
<skai> @kban --user Guest62942 84600 да как скажешь
<SergeyIT> Guest62942, а кто их учить будет
<EKZOKOTEG> axsezer: пешком ходишь?
<SergeyIT> ?
<Stolzium> ноуты компакты и удобны
<Stolzium> это дело вкуса
<EKZOKOTEG> ноуты: 1) не оверклочатся 2) перегреваются и притормаживают проц/видео чтобы не сгореть 3) стоят в 4 раза дороже компа 4) почти нельзя апгрейдить
<EKZOKOTEG> в 4(!) раза дороже
<Stolzium> я читал
<Stolzium> у меня нет такой инфы, что в 4 раза дороже
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: ну даже в поезде хать таскать системник крайне не удобно. мне гораздо удобнее и приятнее с ноутом ходить и стоют они не дорого
<SergeyIT> EKZOKOTEG, умерь аппетиты!
<Stolzium> не макбуки же
<EKZOKOTEG> ты можешь квод с дуал радеонами 6990 купить вместо какого нибудь сраного дуалкора на 2ghz
<EKZOKOTEG> а если выйдет классная игра которую твой ноут не потянет - новый ноут купишь?
<Stolzium> а, и ноуты ещё мало шумят :) это важно
<EKZOKOTEG> лол
<Stolzium> я не играю
<SergeyIT> EKZOKOTEG, игры - зло
<EKZOKOTEG> наушники одел и ок
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG: я не играю в игры.
<EKZOKOTEG> SergeyIT: ты - зло
<EKZOKOTEG> игры закаляют дух
<skai> EKZOKOTEG: для игр есть xbox
<SergeyIT> EKZOKOTEG, я и не отрицаю )
<EKZOKOTEG> xbox - для домохозяек
<axsezer> EKZOKOTEG:
<EKZOKOTEG> скажите мне как вообще можно этим сраным джоистиком играть в ut2004 ?
<skai> @kban --user EKZOKOTEG 84600 а для холиварщиков и флудеров есть баня и правила
<SergeyIT> EKZOKOTEG, всякий человек - зло, но мы о компах и прогах...
<Stolzium> скай, ты сегодня в ударе :)
<SergeyIT> опять не успел (
<SergeyIT> помедленне банить нельзя?
<axsezer> так кто нибудь подскажет как эффекты завести?
<axsezer> на 9000
<axsezer> радеон
<skai> SergeyIT: мне попрактиковаться на тебе?:)
<Stolzium> axsezer: я же тебе написал, проверь, есть ли проприетарные драйвера
<VVSWarHead> axsezer >>> там вроде надо дравер скачать
<Stolzium> axsezer: в Additional Drivers
<SergeyIT> skai, неее, на дмейе
<SergeyIT> ))
<axsezer> Stolzium: нужны свободные как я понял
<SergeyIT> axsezer, других нет
<Stolzium> axsezer: кому они нужны? :)
<Stolzium> есть ли есть возможность - лучше родные ставить
<axsezer> Stolzium: ну сели проприетарных нет) значит сободные. Не?
<SergeyIT> да
<Stolzium> если нет - то да
<Stolzium> почитай на ubuntu.ru, там отлично расписано
<skai> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Stolzium> про установку свободных, про то, как определить поддерживаются ли карты
<axsezer_> где именно почитать?
<SergeyIT> axsezer, к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94893.0
<Stolzium> в хелпе, или на вики
<|EpicFail|> мб и мне кто нибуть что нибуть подскажет по поводу того, как мне настоить инет???
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: сейчас по читаю. спс
<skai> |EpicFail|: залей его уксусом и настаивай
<|EpicFail|> оч смешно
<Stolzium> |EpicFail|: проблему опиши
<|EpicFail|> я только поставил убунту и сразуже натолкнулся на проблему ((( не могу выйти в инет. Суть в том что инет нам (в общаге) раздается не легально и сервер наш (тот что в общаге стоит) работает на винде и что бы к нему подключится нужно запускать файл, которÑ
<Stolzium> >> запускать файл, котор... ?
<Stolzium> как предложение заканчивается?
<|EpicFail|> апускать файл, который естественно не идет на убунту. Подскажите пожалуйста кто что думает по этому поводу.
<Stolzium> через wine запусти :)
<SergeyIT> axsezer, а зачем тебе на старом компе 10.10? - поставь 10.04 - она лтс и стабильнее
<|EpicFail|> а чуть поподробнеее можно?
<SergeyIT> !255 > |EpicFail|
<ubuntuhelp> |EpicFail|, please see my private message
<Stolzium> |EpicFail|: посмотри в интернете как поставить вайн, и как запускать с помощью него файлы
<|EpicFail|> спасибо
<|EpicFail|> уже нашел
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: у меня стояла 10.04 с мх440. я поставил другую видюху и обновился зачем то)
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: с этой видюхой убунту быстро очень работает почему то. грузится все приложения открываются. Флеш в фурифоксе не тормозит
<SergeyIT> axsezer, Это ты поторопился...
<SergeyIT> axsezer, у меня на всех ати флеш тормозит, да и бог с ним - не нужно )
<Stolzium> ATI плохо поддерживают драйвера для linux
<Stolzium> NWidia кажется получше будет
<Stolzium> W=V
<SergeyIT> Stolzium, для старых вообще не поддерживают (
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: да всякие видюшки смотрел. Жена играет вконтакте в ферму одежды. У неё наоборот на ати все сейчас хорошо работает. но можт из за того что эффекты экстра стояли на мх у неё подтормаживало.
<Stolzium> SergeyIT: да знаю, я со своим экспрессом х1100 парился долго :)
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: бывает 2 браузера запущенно. она в своем кино смотрит а я в другом в инете
<Stolzium> хотя fps поднял в 4 раза
<Stolzium> но это на 10.04
<Stolzium> а на новой системе не стал ничего трогать :)
<SergeyIT> у меня фпс в 3 раза меньше, чем в 8.04 с проприетарными дровами
<Stolzium> а я не стал назад откатывать систему
<Stolzium> был такой вариант, да я и забил
<Stolzium> правда блендер глючит жутко. но он мне не требуется, для ознакомления ставил
<SergeyIT> я тоже, мне это не важно
<Stolzium> нетхак бегает, и ладно :)
<axsezer_> в чем разница стасить частоту монитора 60 герц и 75 ? Я разницы не вижу
<SergeyIT> axsezer_, какой монитор, ЖК?
<[v-8]_jupiter> help http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=121409&pid=1147478&st=30&#entry1147478
<Alagos> Кто то занимается хостингом?
<Alagos> Есть ли смысл делать хостинг на убунту сервер?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Alagos: не
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: жк
<axsezer_> SergeyIT: еще оформление нужно что бы шрифт был норм. а сейчас что то не то
<kowboits> q
<rapidsp> а никто не пробывал настраивать сквиду через ssl?
<kowboits> посоветуйте почтовый клиент, ктоторый оперативно по iMAP работает... а то evolution очень долго обновляет списки файлов...
<axsezer> ?*
<rapidsp> thunderbird
<kowboits> от мозилы который?
<rapidsp> от нее
<kowboits> спасибо, попробую...
<Stolzium> kowboits: web-интерфейс :)
<kowboits> Stolzium, ))) не удобно)
<Stolzium> а я наоборот к другим не привык так
<Stolzium> ни к эволюшну
<Stolzium> ни к буревестнику
<kowboits> эволюшн не нравится... тормозной....
<Stolzium> gmail решает
<axsezer> gmail.com лучше клиентов
<kowboits> у меня уже есть почта и не gmail так что менять... не вариант...
<axsezer> на чем есть?
<SAN_i> Добрый день
<axsezer> добрый
<SAN_i> помогите разобраться, пожалуйста
<SAN_i> система во время загрузки останавливается и реагирует только на ctrl-alt-del, при выборе заргузки в режиме восстановления загрузка останавливается на этом:
<SAN_i> Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done
<SAN_i> Begin: Mounting root file system ... Begin: Running /scripts/local-top ...done.
<SAN_i> [   2.054426] md: bind<sda2>
<SAN_i> [   2.254766] md: bind<sdc1>
<SAN_i> [   2.258870] md/raid10:md0: active with 4 out of 4 devices
<SAN_i> [   2.258968] md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 159833391104
<SAN_i> [   2.267342] md0: unknown partition table
<SAN_i> Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done
<SAN_i> [   2.689347] EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<SAN_i> Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... done.
<SAN_i> done.
<SAN_i> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
<AndreX> !paste | SAN_i
<ubuntuhelp> SAN_i: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<SAN_i> извиняюсь, тогда так: текст лога загрузки сдесь http://paste.pro/1352366
<SergeyIT> axsezer_, поставь частоту которая в описании монитора. А шрифты - у меня Sans и устраивают...
<User128[web]> подскажите плиз, как лучше сделать что бы на убунте были и кде и гном, в kubunte поставить гном или наоборот - в ubunte поставить кде?
<AndreX> SAN_i: чё творил перед этим?
<axsezer> SergeyIT: у меня нету описания и инструкции к монитору.
<SAN_i> AndreX: та творил то не я, я пришол на работу а мне говорят мол комп перегрузили, а он не грузится и ничего не говорят что дела как и что...
<SAN_i> User128[web]: я не особо специалист, но думаю можно из соображений экономии посмотреть чего  меньше качать то и доставлять потом)
<User128[web]> да без разницы
<AndreX> User128[web]: безразницы
<User128[web]> а гном стабильный если обновить через репозиторий?
<AndreX> да
<User128[web]> гном3 имею ввиду
<AndreX> нет
<SAN_i> AndreX: не подскажеш что можно проверить хоть или где посмотреть, а то идей никаких нет :(
<AndreX> SAN_i: у меня нет
<SAN_i> AndreX: ясно, спс за отзывчивость)
<AndreX> [   2.267342] md0: unknown partition table тока вот это если у тя там что
<SAN_i> md0 - это у меня lvm + raid 10
<AndreX> SAN_i: dmesg на пасту кинь
<SAN_i> AndreX: как мне dmesg получить с liveCD а то та что стоит жеш дальше не грузится?
<AndreX> ну примонтируй диск с системой и в /media/где примонтировал/var/log
<SergeyIT> axsezer_, у меня частота 60 стоит (хотя и 75 есть)
<axsezer> SergeyIT: я подумаю. но походу приедтся откатываться до 10.04 и ставить мх 440. а то совсем без эффектов как то не очень выглядит
<SergeyIT> axsezer, это личное дело, проблем то особых нет, можешь поставить 10.04 и с ати, а потом если что поменять, я так делал  (это же не вин) ;)
<SergeyIT> axsezer, а на втором компе не 10.04?
<axsezer> SergeyIT: у меня с этой видюхой менюшки гном мгновенно открываются. Все очень быстро. Но без эффектов как то все убого выглядит.
<SergeyIT> axsezer, если есть диск (из неработающего компа) с 10.04, то можно просто перенести систему с него
<AMindMobile|2> коллеги, вопрос по squid в ubuntu. Был 1 wlan интерфейс, через который сквид принимал соединения и работал. Добавлен eth0 интерфейс. Теперь squid не принимает соединения ни по одному из этих двух интерфейсов. Куда порыть ?
<axsezer> SergeyIT: у меня один комп. Ноут был. сгорел на новый год( Накрыли включенным одеялом и другими везами. когда пришел температура за 100 наверно было.
<SergeyIT> axsezer, так диск может в нем живой?
<axsezer> жесткий живой.
<SergeyIT> axsezer, а ось какая?
<axsezer> SergeyIT: как от ноута к стационарнику подключить? стояла 10.10 на ноуте
<AMindMobile|2> axsezer: переходники продают с маленьких хардов на большие машины
<SergeyIT> axsezer, ясно. (Кстати может и можно, но комп больно старый, если сата то не прокатит)
<axsezer> SergeyIT: очень старый. им никто не пользовался пару лет. Временно воскресил)
<SAN_i> AndreX: вот dmesg http://paste.pro/1352369
<AndreX> SAN_i: а при нормальной загрузке как себя ведёт?
<SAN_i> при нормально просто на экран ничего не выводит, на чёрном экране мигает курсор и всё. Текст никакой не вводится и не выводится только перезагружается по ctrl-alt-del
<AndreX> SAN_i: дрова стоя бинарные
<AndreX> т*
<AndreX> на видео
<SAN_i> AndreX: что это означает? хорошо, плохо, помять можно при невозможности загрузиться? В любом случае работало же
<AndreX> SAN_i: переименуй в etc/X11 xorg.conf  на системе  и перезагрузись
<SAN_i> AndreX: в папке /etc/ выполняю команду sudo find -iname 'xorg.conf' - файл не находит, в указанной папке его нет
<Stolzium> убунта же
<AndreX> не /etc а где примонтирована система в etc/X11
<Stolzium> ксорг.конф выпилили
<Stolzium> по-дефолту
<SAN_i> я смотрел в примонтированном разделе
<Stolzium> SAN_i: видюшка ATI?
<AndreX> SAN_i: ну тогда я незнаю в дмесг вроде всё норм
<SAN_i> Stolzium: интеловская встроенная, вообще проблема в том что комп вдруг перестал загружаться, вот последние строки при попытке загрузить режим восстановления http://paste.pro/1352366, а вот dmesg http://paste.pro/1352369.
<Stolzium> да я читал
<SAN_i> Stolzium: может идея есть какая?
<Stolzium> не особо у меня идей
<Stolzium> по правде :)
<SAN_i> ((( не перестанавливать жеш заново всё(((
<AndreX> если тока с ливки грузануться в режиме востановления и востановить (если там такое есть)
<AndreX> SAN_i: хм и хомяк у тебя на томже разделе
<SAN_i> ну дам, там отдельно только boot
<AndreX> SAN_i: а ты этот дист откуда скачал?
<SAN_i> там lvm и как я понимаю "виртуальные" разделы на нём сделаны
<SAN_i> это ubuntu server на который потом окна поставили
<AndreX> 0_o
<AndreX> а нафига там хксы
<SAN_i> у боса комп полетеле, а сервак особо не грузили вот он и потребовал ему временное рабочее место, две недели поработал и вот приехали(((
<Stolzium> SAN_i: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/102982
<Stolzium> SAN_i: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/intel-rng
<Stolzium> SAN_i: add the line: options intel-rng no_fwh_detect=1
<Stolzium> хотя я не уверен, что это то, что надо
<SAN_i> Stolzium: intel-rng - такого файла нет
<SAN_i> может сетевой шнур выдернуть и попробовать запустить?
<Stolzium> а какие файлы есть в /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<Stolzium> выдерни @ заупусти
<Stolzium> :)
<AndreX> сделай chroot /куда примонтиован раздел системы - чтоб не путаться
<SAN_i> там есть intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf
<SergeyIT> SAN_i, может убрать загрузку Х-ов из старта?
<linuxfanat> Привет всем!
<linuxfanat> Тут кто нибудь есть??
<SergeyIT> нет
<SAN_i> SergeyIT: я пробовал дописывать в грабе 1 после quiet, это оно?
<SAN_i> linuxfanat: привет
<SergeyIT> SAN_i, нет, где-то в конфигах...
<linuxfanat> Слушайте, я по глупости 64 битную Убунту поставил, а нельзя из неё сделать 32 битную?
<AndreX> SAN_i: и наверно там какойнибудь *dm
<SAN_i> SergeyIT: ну тогда сейчас погуглю как отключить, попробую
<SAN_i> AndreX: всмысле?
<AndreX> rdm gdm
<AndreX> *k
<SergeyIT> SAN_i, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=6334.0
<AndreX> update-rc.d gdm remove
<AndreX> если из чрута
<SAN_i> я отредактировал файл /etc/init/gdm.conf закоментировав start on
<SAN_i> сейчас пробую запустить
<AndreX> или так mv /media/рутсистемы/etc/init/gdm.conf /media/рутсистемы/etc/init/gdm.old
<SAN_i> выдернул провод с сетевой карты, закомментировал start on, перезагрузил - ничего не помогло (((
<SAN_i> а что делает /scripts/init-bottom ? а то он последний вспоминается при запуске
<Stolzium> там косяк на на строчке md0?
<AndreX> я тоже спрашивал там у него lvm
<SAN_i> Stolzium: так а дальше жеш пишет "[ 2.689347] EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)" получается что разделы в lvm находит
<tray_> шалом
<chelaxe> ку
<yurau> hi all
<smile> всем привет
<smile> вопрос как в ubuntu 9.10 редактировать груб? стояла убунта, поставил второй осью винду (для 1с и для железной поддержки) груб восстановил теперь как грузится в винду?
<skai> !grub]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub]'
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<skai> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<smile> !grub
<smile> в консоли?
<artus> @mode -b *!debian-tor@*
<artus> @mode -b *!~quassel@90.155.218.137
<skai> artus: снова не хватает места?
<smile> кто нибудь редактировал безнаказано grub.cfg?
<artus> skai, да не , просто дубли прибиваю
<artus> smile, все
<artus> @mode -b *!*@88.201.181.116
<smile> artus: привет поможешь с груб? надо винду в груб добавить ... помнишь? я винду поверх убунты накатил, груб восстановил и теперь.... надо прописать винду в груб, вопрос как?
<artus> fgltqn uhe, cltkfq
<artus> апдейт груб сделай
<smile> уже
<artus> smile, да и как бе тебе ж давали ссылку на ман по второму грубу, там все равписано
<artus> *с
<smile> ща
<artus> @mode -b  *!*@pi49-253-32.cn.ru
<smile> артур?
<artus> неугадал)
<smile> artus: :) всё норм
<smile> artus: всё сам сделал просто ребутнутся надо было :)
<artus> хех, бывает)
<dmay> чего-б тоже сломать, чтоб не работать
<dmay> моск и руку не предлагать - боян
<skai> dmay: сломай себе пинус:)
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<dmay> skai: малолетний линупсаст!
<skai> @kban --user dmay 84600 каналом ошибся.тут есть правила
<[doctor]> сурово
<[doctor]> добрый вечер
<artus> вечер
<skai> почтиночь
<aleksei`> всем добрый вечер
<smile> aleksei`: добрый
<User683[web]> Всем привет. Есть сервер, на нем пару сайтов, вот для одного нужно чтоб php работало как cgi, можно ли это реализовать??? Если можно, то как? Если это сложно, можно не бесплатно )
<kowboits> вечер добрый)
<edgbla> чёта форум брызнул...
<skai> трабла тока у тя
<edgbla> врёшь.
<edgbla> ой, сорри, не туда.
<Abbattar_> вечер добрый!
<User683[web]> дык сможет кто нить помочь?
<rekcuFniarB> С чем?
<Abbattar_> User683[web] чем помочь то? Может найду пару тыщ...
<SergeyIT> re
<SergeyIT> ку
<korvin> SergeyIT: q
<SergeyIT> а где dmay, забанили?
<korvin> дымей -- непредсказуемый розовый слонег
<artus> вполне предсказуемый )
<inky1> у кого мтс коннект с модемом zte mf192
<AndreX> !ask | inky1
<ubuntuhelp> inky1: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> inky1: у него http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=39060.0
<skai> AndreX: ты пошутил
<AndreX> да )
<rekcuFniarB> !ask > /dev/null
<inky1> skai: где ты там в треде видишь циферки 192 ?
<inky1> чай не дурак, погуглить успел уже.
<skai> ой вей
<skai> ^_^
<skai> inky1: http://www.e-media.su/2017-zte-reanimator-proshivka-zte-smena-operatora.html про зте твой нашел тока вот это
<inky1> это я видел
<inky1> менять оператора мне не больно то нужно
<inky1> цдля начала 30 гигов халявного трафа съем
<AndreX> http://comdor.livejournal.com/8333.html
<AndreX> а это
<skai> AndreX: а это уже ближе
<kowboits> q
<FuryChaplain1> как ascii символ поставить? В винде можно было с помощью кнопок альт и нам пада, тут не пойму как
<Stolzium> FuryChaplain1: в меню Character Map
<FuryChaplain1> спасибо
<FuryChaplain1> больше нет способов? В консоли как-нибудь?
<skai> FuryChaplain1: настроить композ кей
<FuryChaplain1> попробую
<rekcuFniarB> compose рулит...
<skai> @voice rekcuFniarB
<ignotusp> подскажите пожалуйста как обновить Ubuntu до Debian :)
<ignotusp> просто подключить репозитории?
<baltazor> привет всем, вопрос , допустим я хочу указать что бы по крону в 01 ночи выполнялось какое то действие, правильно будет 0 1 * * * действие , или 0 01 * * * действие?
<baltazor> ну в смысле правильно 1 или 01 ?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell ignotusp about marazm
<ubuntuhelp> ignotusp, please see my private message
<Temporiel> baltazor: 1
<baltazor> ясно, спс
<Karloss> ubuntu до debian, эва как паренька хватило, долго не отпустит наверное ))
<baltazor> Temporiel: а 18-30 это 30 18 * * * действие, верно?
<artus> угу
<Temporiel> lf
<inky1> не работает тот вариант
<Temporiel> да
<inky1> неизвестная строка инициализации говорит
<inky1> хотя там точно верно всё
<FuryChaplain1> что надо поставить, чтобы перл скрипты запускались?
<AndreX> inky1: мне кажется тебе легче модем поменять - чем запустить его под линем
<inky1> да не на что его менять\
<AndreX> мучай гугл тогда до посинения
<skai> inky1: гдет в lxf была статья как написать свой драйвер под любое юсб:)
<Temporiel> FuryChaplain1: внезапно,  перл
<artus> inky1, не поднимаетцо мопед?
<FuryChaplain1>  Temporiel: как называется пакет? Вроде все стоит, а все равно не запускается
<inky1> неа
<Temporiel> sudo apt-get install perl мне хватило
<aleksei`> ^)
<aleksei`> :)
<artus> inky1, ну ему модуль cdc_acm
<artus> нужен
<FuryChaplain1> Temporiel: ок, попробую
<inky1> есть
<inky1> всё есть
<Temporiel> FuryChaplain1: права на выполнение дай файлу
<inky1> Child process /usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/mf192 (pid 29682) terminated with signal 2
<inky1> Connect script failed
<FuryChaplain1> даны права
<FuryChaplain1> там надо какую-то строчку в начале поставить
<FuryChaplain1> :) кто помнит?
<artus> inky1, /etc/ppp/mf192 покажи
<inky1> http://paste.pro/1353054
<artus> inky1, at+cgdcont=1,"IP","internet.mts.ru" зачем там ?
<artus> перед таймаутом
<inky1> а где ?
<skai> а разве at+cgdcont=1 не регистрозависимо?
<inky1> artus: одна фигня
<artus> inky1, убери первую строчку нафиг
<artus> остальное так пусть и будет
<inky1> убрал
<inky1> Connect script failed
<artus> показывай  /etc/ppp/peers/mts
<AndreX> FuryChaplain1: #!/usr/bin/perl ?
<inky1> http://paste.pro/1353067
<FuryChaplain1>  AndreX:  спасибо
<artus> странно
<artus> inky1, а оно точно на /dev/ttyACM0 вешается?
<inky1> artus: root@inky-laptop:/home/inky# ls /dev/| grep ACM
<inky1> ttyACM0
<artus> inky1, а ты того в первом смени OK ATD*99# на OK ATD*99***1#
<inky1> http://paste.pro/1353068
<inky1> uu
<inky1> гг
<artus> уже веселее )
<inky1> тоже самое
<inky1> это я просто syslog почитал
<garry-78> Всем привет!
<inky1> artus: не, ничерта не работает
<artus> inky1, а убрать OK пробовал перед AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.mts.ru" и следующим по списку?
<FuryChaplain1> какие пакеты надо для работы перла? sudo aptitude install perl не помогают
<korvin> перл разве подефолту не ставится?
<FuryChaplain1> не могу скрипт запустить, так что хз
<rekcuFniarB> Может прав запуска не дал?
<FuryChaplain1> дал права
<rekcuFniarB> Что за скрипт, однострочник? :D
<FuryChaplain1> #!/usr/bin/perl
<FuryChaplain1> print "hello world";
<rekcuFniarB> Как запускаешь, какая ошибка?
<FuryChaplain1> не запускается вообще, предлагает текстовым редактором открыть
<rekcuFniarB> Правильно
<rekcuFniarB> Из консоли скрипты запускают ибо
<FuryChaplain1> :) попробую
<artus> мдя
<FuryChaplain1> все равно как-то странно
<rekcuFniarB> что
<artus> странно это мышой по скриптам щелкать
<rekcuFniarB> Мышью то скрипт наверное таки запускался, но ты его вывод не увидишь, ибо он запуститься в фоне.
<FuryChaplain1> убунта предлагает открыть текстовым редактором
<FuryChaplain1> есть скрипт для вывода в файл, а толку
<rekcuFniarB> Как вариант, можно в свойствах скриптов указать открывать с помощью konsole -e %U (хз как там в гноме аналогично делается)
<artus> FuryChaplain1, ну для начала смотреть на вывод ошибок полезно, хоть иногда
<aleksei`> perl имя.pl
<aleksei`> всё арбайтен с консоли
<FuryChaplain1>  aleksei`, о спасибо, все работает
<aleksei`> или ./имя.pl
<artus> FuryChaplain1, а ты ему chmod +x делал?
<inky1> ничерта оно не работает
<FuryChaplain1> как чмод делается? :)
<inky1> уродство сходство пьянство мути
<artus> FuryChaplain1, угадай
<aleksei`> :)
<FuryChaplain1> там как-то надо файл потрогать через touch
<Infanterie> Народ кто может подробно обьяснить как смонтировать 2ой hdd с правами root'a ? чёт не получается не могу на него ничо записать
<artus> O_o
<aleksei`> апасна
<AndreX> chmod +x script.pl
<rekcuFniarB> Что значит 20й hdd?
<artus> Infanterie, ну для начала, как бе , по дефолту ты его кроме как от рута и не смонтируеш
<artus> и нафиг те с правами рута то ?
<FuryChaplain1> AndreX: нет, не помогло
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: текст ошибки какой
<AndreX> FuryChaplain1: ./script.pl
<artus> FuryChaplain1, че не помогло ?  chmod +x script.pl && ./script.pl из диры со скриптом
<FuryChaplain1> 2.pl: command not found
<artus> как все запущено
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: скрипт запустился, там команда не та
<rekcuFniarB> в скрипте
<aleksei`> FuryChaplain1:  а ты из текущего каталога запускать пытаешься может?
<AndreX> мде
<artus> !pm > Infanterie
<ubuntuhelp> Infanterie, please see my private message
<artus> Infanterie, не читаю я приваты
<FuryChaplain1> скрипт на рабочем столе, консоль открыта на столе :)
<aleksei`> ммм
<artus> клиника
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: ошибку, которую ты написал, намекает что ошибка в самом скрипте.
<artus> Infanterie, тебе на постоянку его монтировать?
 * AndreX падает под стол
<FuryChaplain1> #!/usr/bin/perl
<FuryChaplain1> print "hello world"; вроде все без ошибок
<Infanterie> да
<aleksei`> FuryChaplain1: в целях безопасности в Линуксе скрипты не запускаются из текущего каталога
<artus> Infanterie, как вариант sudo mkdir /media/hdd && sudo chmod 777 /media/hdd  && sudo mount /dev/*
<artus> Infanterie, нужное подставить
<aleksei`> FuryChaplain1: надо тогда путь ему указать
<artus> Infanterie, а на постоянку man fstab
<dhoine> как выключить всплывающие сообщения скайпа?
<Infanterie> спс поробую
<rekcuFniarB> aleksei`: разве? У меня и баш и питоновские скрипты запускаются.
<FuryChaplain1> aleksei`: не знал, а ./s.pl  это какой каталог указан?
<aleksei`> rekcuFniarB: ну это у тебя, а у меня из текучки нивкакую
<aleksei`> FuryChaplain1: pwd набери и посмотри
<aleksei`> в каком ты каталоге
<AndreX> FuryChaplain1: короче где у тебя скрипт
<rekcuFniarB> aleksei`: может это от используемого эмулятора терминала зависит?
<artus>  FuryChaplain1 тупо скопипастил твое , че у тя не работаеть то ? http://itmages.ru/image/view/154332/a1955cef
<aleksei`> rekcuFniarB: может и зависит
<artus> FuryChaplain1, и да , mkdir ~/bin && chmod +x ~/bin && cp zzz/zzz/zzz/2.pl ~/bin
<rekcuFniarB> http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132dbf5314b2xfbdebb5.png
<artus> FuryChaplain1, и можеш откуда хочеш запускать
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: ^
<sergey_> привет
<FuryChaplain1> странно, надо подумать
<FuryChaplain1> через perl 2.pl работает, а иначе - никак :)
<XLeonX> Всем привет,кто хорошо знает Ubuntu ?
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, димать никогда не вредно )
<SergeyIT> XLeonX, никто
<AndreX> !ask > XLeonX
<ubuntuhelp> XLeonX, please see my private message
<FuryChaplain1> я в винде запускал так скрипты, а тут не могу. Это какое-то западло :)
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<AndreX> FuryChaplain1: в винде ты их так запускать немог
<XLeonX> кто нибудь использовал Linux ?
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<FuryChaplain1> почему не мог?
<AndreX> ./потому
<FuryChaplain1> что это значит: "./" ?
<rekcuFniarB> .\потому
<rekcuFniarB> так правильней
<AndreX> не а
<SergeyIT> XLeonX, никто
<XLeonX> :-(
<rekcuFniarB> XLeonX: а что это
<XLeonX> это OC
<FuryChaplain1> что это значит: ".\" ?
<AndreX> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<artus> FuryChaplain1, для непонятливых это запуск из текущего каталога
<rekcuFniarB> Не запуск, а просто текущий каталог.
<rekcuFniarB> ../ предыдущий
<rekcuFniarB> вернее родительский
<artus> rekcuFniarB, ты ему мозг щас взорвеш таким обемом информации
<rekcuFniarB> И хорошо.
<FuryChaplain1> ничего не взорвется
<rekcuFniarB> Зато может загорит желанием что нибудь почитать.
<FuryChaplain1> просто вы палки в разные стороны гнете, я не узапоминаю
<artus> пусть сначала почитает , а не скрипты пишет
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, а теперь про 2 точки но вертикально ;)
<FuryChaplain1> что читать?
<FuryChaplain1> я скрипты уже писал нормально в винде
<rekcuFniarB> SergeyIT: как понять вертикально? :D
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, мурзилку
<AndreX> FuryChaplain1: учи unix shell
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, :
<FuryChaplain1> попробую
<rekcuFniarB> а... хм...
<FuryChaplain1> SergeyIT: привет петросян
 * rekcuFniarB пошёл взглянуть в ABSG
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, а может я Шифрин
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, а вообще-то я техникум кончал...
<rekcuFniarB> SergeyIT: вертикальные двоеточия всегда возвращают true
<AndreX> FuryChaplain1: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB
<FuryChaplain1>  SergeyIT: свою автобиографию можешь выслать в /dev/null
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, спасибо, буду знать )
<FuryChaplain1>  AndreX: спасибо
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, кулинарный
<FuryChaplain1> все-таки  в винде как-то проще было, кликнешь, скрипт запуститься и все
<FuryChaplain1> может что-то нужно поставить, чтобы он так же работал через наутилус
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: я писал
<AndreX> ага руки прямые
<FuryChaplain1> :)
<rekcuFniarB> в свойствах указываешь открывать с помощью терминала с ключём -e
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и других ключиков добавить по вкусу :D
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/25/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8B
<rekcuFniarB> вернее так: терминал -e perl %U
<FuryChaplain1> спасибо, я почитаю днем
<rekcuFniarB> Какой там у убунте терминал по умолчанию?
<rekcuFniarB> *в
<AndreX> вопрос на милион
<FuryChaplain1> gnome-terminal :)
<AndreX> bash
<rekcuFniarB> У меня кубунта просто.
<rekcuFniarB> bash это шелл
<AndreX> xterm у тебя вроде
<rekcuFniarB> У меня то konsole
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, konsole похоже
<rekcuFniarB> Это вопрос был чтобы FuryChaplain1 было понятней как сделать то что он хочет
<rekcuFniarB> Я то знаю что у меня :D
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, так у нас плюрализм... или нет?
<rekcuFniarB> В смысле?
<SergeyIT> rekcuFniarB, так  и в убунте konsole можно
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: короче, если хочешь как в венде, открываешь свойства pl файла> открывать с помощью> там указываешь команду gnome-terminal -e perl %U
<rekcuFniarB> SergeyIT: да я спрашивал что в убунте по умолчанию.
<rekcuFniarB> чтобы дать FuryChaplain1 точную инструкцию как сделать как в венде :D
<FuryChaplain1> :) все равно как-то не так
<SergeyIT> FuryChaplain1, только это опасный путь, кошка по клаве пробежит и ентер нажмет на каком-нибудь скрипте и ....
<rekcuFniarB> FuryChaplain1: всё так :D
<FuryChaplain1> терминал запускается и .... ничего
<rekcuFniarB> ну может не -e ключ, посмотри gnome-terminal --help
<rekcuFniarB> gnome-terminal -e 'perl %U' попробуй
<FuryChaplain1> вроде ключ е, но как-то не работает
<FuryChaplain1> спасибо, завтра посмотрю
<FuryChaplain1> сейчас время спящего режима
<FuryChaplain1> спасибо, всем кто просвящал меня, темного.
<FuryChaplain1> это пятая строчка, а шестая вроде как карается в чатике, спокойной ночи :)
<spermonface> как дела?
<SergeyIT> плохо
<spermonface> почему?
<spermonface> Марк откинул копыта?
<SergeyIT> неверный вопрос. Надо - зачем?
<SergeyIT> ку XuMuK ;)
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ку)
<AndreX> XuMuK: q
<SergeyIT> XuMuK - чего сломал?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ничо... с чего ет ты взял?
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, скучно (. Думал может чего надо обсудить....
<Olegych1> Установка Apache Ubuntu 10.4 мануал не подскажите
<Olegych1> Сутки с ним борюсь
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=52552.0
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0
<artus> Olegych1, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<artus> Olegych1, чего там боротся то ?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: а тут чо, у всех всё работает?)
<SergeyIT> И вечный бой....
<SergeyIT>  XuMuK, наверно...
<AndreX> Olegych1: на форуме куча манов по настройке
<Olegych1> Я недавно начал пользоваться ubuntu
<XuMuK> artus: я так ставлю sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server phpmyadmin - всё остальное подтягиваецо))
<Olegych1> Для меня все новое
<artus> XuMuK, ку )
<Olegych1> От команд до прав
<SergeyIT> AndreX, маны - хорошая вещь! Не надо их кучей называть! )
<artus> SergeyIT, ну на форуме именно куча)
<AndreX> SergeyIT: ну если их там реально много))
<SergeyIT> обновиться что ли? А то одно ядро уже пропустил
<Olegych1> sudo service apache2 restart
<Olegych1>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/conf.d/myconf.conf:
<Olegych1> Invalid command 'E\xd1\x81\xd0\xbb\xd0\xb8', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<AndreX> !paste | Olegych1
<ubuntuhelp> Olegych1: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<AndreX> /etc/apache2/conf.d/myconf.conf правь 6 строчку))
<Olegych1> ERROR: Site template does not exist! а это что?
<Olegych1> a2ensite template
<AndreX> Olegych1: translate.ru
<AndreX> переводи
<Olegych1> Как удалить Апач
<Olegych1> Полностью с пакетами
<AndreX> sudo aptitude  remove --purge apache2
<artus> AndreX, remove --purge эта конструкция зачем ?
<artus> просто purge достаточно
<Olegych1> sudo aptitude  purge ?
<artus> угу
<AndreX> sudo aptitude purge apache2
<Olegych1> СП
 * SergeyIT постарел еще на 2 ядра
<Olegych1> Снес папку апач2 и теперь как поставить обратно?
<AndreX> sudo aptitude install apache2
<artus> мда
<artus> AndreX, ты сразу в буфер забей еще раз строчку как его удалять
<AndreX> и зачем удалять надобыло тогда....
<AndreX> artus: а зачем пару раз стрелку вверх и готово ))
<Olegych1> artus хорошь глумиться
<SergeyIT> AndreX, это слишком просто )
<AndreX> тогда уж aptitude reinstall apache2 )) сразу чтоб немучался
<AndreX> SergeyIT: не это тоже не просто при том что у меня клавиши некоторые чутле не молотком приходиться нажимать
<Olegych1> sudo apache2ctl restart
<Olegych1> apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<SergeyIT> AndreX, это как же клаву до такого состояния довел?
<AndreX> SergeyIT: ей 8 лет
<AndreX> а может и более
<SergeyIT> AndreX, у меня и 20-летняя работает )
<Olegych1> а, понятно
<AndreX> SergeyIT: ну мне токая досталась по несчастью
<AndreX> Olegych1: мы тебе тут не переводчики используй translate.ru или гугл
<Olegych1> не создает каталог apach2
<SergeyIT>  AndreX, а заменить если?
<AndreX> лень матушка мешает ))
<AndreX> Olegych1: неправильно
<Abbattar> SergeyIT: sudo atitude avtoremove 'клавиатура'  СРОЧНО!!!
<AndreX> Abbattar: не ненадо раньше вестчи хорошо делали
<SergeyIT> Abbattar, проще молотком 2 раза по клавише вверх )
<Olegych1> вот вы нубы
<Olegych1> пока
<SergeyIT> AndreX, согласен )
<AndreX> !rules | Olegych1
<ubuntuhelp> Olegych1: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Abbattar> SergeyIT: ГЫ
<SergeyIT> AndreX, у меня мышка еще от IBM-PC/XT работает )
<AndreX> SergeyIT: не таких я уже невидел, есть фотка?
<SergeyIT> AndreX, нет
<AndreX> плохо
 * AndreX пошол гуглить фотку
<AndreX> www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2003/12/30/37.jpg такая ?
<AndreX> SergeyIT: ^
<SergeyIT> AndreX, нет, другая
<AndreX> с одной кнопкой поди и квадратная
<Abbattar> 2 кг весу?
<AndreX> угу ))
<SergeyIT> AndreX, более приятная на вид и для руки...
<AndreX> SergeyIT: а поновее
<SergeyIT> AndreX, машинка такая была  http://www.computermuseum.li/Testpage/IBM-PC-Junior.htm
<SergeyIT> но с винчестером на 10 Мб
<SergeyIT> и мышкой )
<SergeyIT> 1987 года выпуска
<AndreX> SergeyIT: у меня такая есть тока чёрная и ещё какаято название непомню там касеты вставляються
<SergeyIT> не, была без кассет
<SergeyIT> винт и дисковод 8"
<SergeyIT> пардон - 5"
<copyerfiled> всем привет, каким графическим редактором можно нарисовать .ico ?
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT 5.25" если быть точным
<AndreX> SergeyIT: когдато такие компы щитали мощными
<AndreX> типа афигеть у него винт на 5 мегов!!
<copyerfiled> AndreX да тогда так не считали, тогда ститали так - ВАААУУУУ!!!
<SergeyIT> забитых неизвестно чем
<SergeyIT> я тогда на электронике-60 все считал (считала медленнее на 20%)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, а вы пробовали тогда записывать дискеты данными в два раза превышающий их объем? извините что влезаю :)
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, были проги, но я этим не увлекался - другие задачи были
<AndreX> низнаю у меня больше чем на 0,2 неполучалось дальше повреждения данных были
<Abbattar_> copyerfiled: shutter
<copyerfiled> ну там не ровно в два раза получалось чуть меньше
<copyerfiled> там же как записываешь файлы, стираешь, и записываешь заного до отказа
<copyerfiled> Abbattar это для иконок?
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, я иконки редактировал Борландовским редактором под вайном
<copyerfiled>  SergeyIT ну я вайн стер, чет он подтормаживал всю систему, да уже подсказали, да мне только нада было черный квадрат малевича превратить в серый  :)
<copyerfiled> может я не увлекался сильно настройкой вайна поэтому он меня так бесил, просто непонравилось когда я захотел отредактировать текстовый файл он открылся в через вайн в виндовском блокноте :(
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, я крузадером пользуюсь - удобно
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT это что такое?
<SergeyIT> файлофый менеджер - наиболее близок к тотал командеру
<SergeyIT> но на Qt
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT тоесть?
<copyerfiled> что такое Qt?
<SergeyIT> библиотека, на которой kde сделана
<copyerfiled> у меня просто гном командер но его пора менять нафиг, частенько теряет настройки фтп серверов :(
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT мм а его реально на убунту поставить?
<SergeyIT> попоробуй крузадер - правда качать много из-за Qt и KDE - но мне он больше нравится
<Abbattar> на тему дивайса я бы себе вот http://hi-tech.mail.ru/photo/news/microsoft_arc_touch_mouse.html?1 такую мышь хотел, ни у кого такой нет?
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT спасиба. у меня качалка большая все быстро сделает :)
<copyerfiled> Abbattar помоему извращенство :) а может просто непривычно
<Abbattar> ммм
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT ВАУ! СЕНЬКЬЮ ВЕРИ МАТЧ :D
<go8765> всем привет. это правда ? http://www.bitdefender.ru/business/antivirus-for-unices.html
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, я и программирую в QTCreator - попробуй если что
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT а это что за вещица?
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT последний раз просто я программировал на ассемблере в 15 лет на SCORPION ZS 256  :)
<Abbattar> Abbattar... весь вышел ... программить. спок ночи!
<go8765> кто-то вообще пользуется антивирусом именно для linux ?
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, кроссплатформенная IDE для С++ с Qt
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, хорошо документированная
<copyerfiled> SergeyIT спасибо посмотрю, но у меня мозг давно высох да и жена недает.... ыыы за компом сидеть
<copyerfiled> go8765 ммм а у меня там нечего вирусить :)
<SergeyIT> go8765, мы не в зоне риска )
<Stolzium> tux commander
<Stolzium> :)
<copyerfiled> тоже файловый манагер?
<Stolzium> ага
<Stolzium> правда там самому настраивать надо
<copyerfiled> ну мне уже крузадер очень понравился
<copyerfiled> даже гном хочется стереть
<Stolzium> но он няшный
<copyerfiled> нада глянуть блин
<Stolzium> гном-коммандер я пробовал, чот не зацепил
<copyerfiled> так оно ваще неочем
<copyerfiled> ну сс крузадером по сравнению
<Stolzium> тукс он клёвый, минималичтичный очень
<copyerfiled> и глючный
<copyerfiled> посмотрю спасибо
<copyerfiled> только наверное уже не сегодня
<Stolzium> а я крузадер посмотрю :)
<copyerfiled> во ты посмотри крузадер
<doctorAS> Народ всем доброе время суток
<copyerfiled> а потом скажи что лучше может и нестоит устанавливать :) хотя по названию уж очень он родной для линукса
<go8765> SergeyIT: а chkrootkit и rkhunter хоть пользуетесь ?
<Stolzium> да, посмотрю
<copyerfiled> go8765 вы храните на компе коды запуска ядерных ракет?
<go8765> copyerfiled: нет. меня просто слегка беспокоят выводы  chkrootkit и rkhunter
<copyerfiled> go8765 тогда вам неочем волноваться :)
<copyerfiled> go8765 шучу конечно
<aleksei`> апасные вы ...
<go8765> может кто знаёт что с этим делать ?  Checking if SSH root access is allowed                   [ Warning ]
<doctorAS> Народ подскажыте как в Kubuntu зделать чтобы было видно скрытие папки, а то я не могу найти Wine
<doctorAS> он есть но его не де нету
<Lynk> есть кто живой?
<Stolzium> в убунту это ctrl+h
<Stolzium> в наутилусе
<Stolzium> а в кубунту фиг знает, попробуй
<doctorAS> Я уже пробыал
<doctorAS> я даже удалить вайн не могк
<doctorAS> не могу
<doctorAS> хочу настроить Directx в вайне а папку с ним немогу найти
<doctorAS> а через терминал
<doctorAS> пишет нема такой директории
<aleksei`> kubuntu?
<doctorAS> да
<doctorAS> 10,04
<Stolzium> в менеджере view -> показать скрытые папки
<go8765> скажите - какое правильное содержание файла  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<doctorAS> о спасибо
<aleksei`> doctorAS: пробуй ALT+.
<Stolzium> да, или alt+.
<Stolzium> я в гугле нашёл :)
<Stolzium> doctorAS: лентяй
<aleksei`> :)
<inky1> artus: я победил!
<inky1> почти 5 мегабит
<artus> inky1, чего было то ?
<inky1> ня ^_^
<inky1> artus: мануалы пишут идиоты, вот чего было.
<inky1> ларчик просто открывался
<artus> inky1, хех, хорошие у вас опсосы)
<inky1> вспоминаем 2008й год.
<inky1> достаём конфиг от wvdial
<doctorAS> pm Stolzium я правильну пишу в приват?
<inky1> делаем umount /dev/sr0
<inky1> ждем пару минут
<artus> O_o
<inky1> sudo wvdial zte
<artus> а /dev/sr0 тут причем ?
<Stolzium> эм
<inky1> вуаля - всё пашет
<Stolzium> doctorAS: скорее всего не правильно
<inky1> artus: так главная проблема этих модемов тогда была, что они определяются как сидюк
<inky1> цсейчас появился usb_modeswitch который делает из модема модем, когда вырубаешь сидюк
<artus> блииин , ты раньше не мог мне сказать что он еще и сд умеет?
<artus> inky1, его ж первым делом вырубать надо
<inky1> да не, эту фичу я первым делом организовал
<inky1> в /dev то фейсы модема были
<artus> inky1, не надо модесвич, миником в руки и отруби сдюк в нем нафиг
<inky1> просто прикол в том, что ни pppd, ни NM не умеют работать с этим модемом
<inky1> unknown error 100
<inky1> и всё
<artus> inky1, умеют
<artus> вроде как
<inky1> artus: нет, баг открыт про этот чип
<go8765> скажите плиз что означает before и after : before:
<go8765> PermitRootLogin yes
<go8765> ============================================
<go8765> after:
<go8765> ============================================
<go8765> #PermitRootLogin yes
<go8765> sory
<artus> @kick go8765 не флуди
<inky1> короче работает и пофиг
<inky1> пинг 90 мс, скорость 4.85
<inky1> понятно, что я сижу в центре москвы и сейчас ночь
<inky1> но всё же круто =)
<go8765> вырвалось :(
<inky1> даже если там 256 стабильно будет - то я не буду жалеть =)
<inky1> и вообще перестану дома сидеть ДхД
<artus> inky1, мне пофиг в принципе , у меня e1550 с карточкой на на 4g  каакраз маунтится к роутеру) ляпота )
<inky1> гыгы =)
<inky1> лучше скажите, где антеннку купить (
<artus> получилась вещ в себе )
<artus> inky1, ее проще сделать )
<inky1> из чего?
<artus> там делать 20ть мин )
<artus> частота какая ?
<artus> 2100 ?
<inky1> а фз
<go8765> так скажите же что значит before и after ?
<inky1> ты же знаешь, я далек от физической составляющей всего и вся
<aleksei`> до и после ...
<artus> inky1, я аот думаю, а не воткнуть ля на модем линь с астериском) будет вообще вещ в себе )
<artus> *ли
<inky1> гыг)
<User429[web]> народ подскажыте как сюда приконектица через Quassel IRC
<Turpoxod> почему не срабатывает подстановка ls? echo -n 0> $(ls)/power/control
<doctoras> ау
<inky1> Turpoxod: а почему она должна срабатывать то?
<doctoras> 159753ввв
<Turpoxod>  inky1 да и так тоже не работает, `ls` должна вроде список вывести и подставить по одному, не?
<inky1> вы жжоте господа
<inky1> ничего оно вам не должна
<inky1> я вообще не могу понять чео хотели добиться конструкцией выше)
<Turpoxod>  inky1 ядру :) должна, а добиться отключить все устр на УСБ
<inky1> тебе нужно выполнить команды с каждым пунктом списка, который выводит ls?
<inky1> команду*
<Turpoxod> да
<inky1> for i in `ls blablabla`; do rm $i/bla/bla; done
<inky1> посолить по вкусу
<inky1> сча
<Turpoxod>  inky1 спасибо понял! я пытаюсь отключить питание (принципиально) откл
<inky1> for i in `ls blablabla`; do echo -n 0> $i/power/control; done
<inky1> вот так попробуй
<inky1> только запускай через su
<inky1> а не sudo
<Turpoxod> sudo su -
<inky1> та можно просто sudo su
<inky1> или sudo bash
<inky1> и потом выполняй
<Turpoxod> ага понял, фенкс, но тока не получилось снять питание, НО это уже новая не интересная история.
<aleksei`> sudo apt-get install php5-common php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli php5-cgi php5-mysq
<AndreX> ?
<aleksei`> E: Couldn't find package php5-mysq
<aleksei`> тьфу
<aleksei`> сорри
<Turpoxod> Народ кто в этом понимает? нада отключить программно Устройство USB  1-4 : Mass Storage Device (Generic) ?
<go8765> скажите  пжлст что означает в /etc/ssh/sshd_config after и before ?
<AndreX> Turpoxod: порты чтоле выключить?
<Turpoxod> Andre  да питание погасить, а то батарея садится на встроенный ридер
<inky1> Turpoxod: sudo powertop и повтыкай в него минут 5
<inky1> он тебе скажет всё как сделать
<inky1> я с ним из 5 часов сделал 9
<AndreX> Turpoxod: echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/<choose your own>/power/level
<inky1> в режиме "посерфить"
<Turpoxod> да вот и сижу, а результат плачевный 24,7% ( 70,0)   Устройство USB  1-4 : Mass Storage Device (Generic)
<Turpoxod> Andre не увидел, сообщения ща попробую
<Turpoxod> Andre bash глаголит : echo: ошибка записи: Недопустимый аргумент
<AndreX> а ты как ввёл?
<Turpoxod> сначала посмотрел и ввел cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4/power/level auto && echo "suspend" -n > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4/power/level
<Turpoxod> ,tp rfdsxtr nf;t ,fndf yt djcghbybvftn
<Turpoxod> сори
<Turpoxod> сори спешил без кавычек, тоже не воспринимает
<AndreX> bus убери
<AndreX> там сразу usb идёт
<Stolzium> приятной ночи
<AndreX> Turpoxod: sudo echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/4-3/power/level так к примеру
<artus> чей то оно нифига не отключает ((
<artus> zsh: Файл существует: /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/power/level на все попытки и хоть ты тресни
<jham> AndreX: так не получится
<jham> в zsh надо >!
<jham> @ artus
<artus> jham, в смысле >! ?
<jham>  sudo echo suspend >! /sys/foo/bar
<jham> если файл существует
<artus> ааа... вот оно че , один фиг echo: write error: Недопустимый аргумент )
<jham> artus: делай рутом, не судо
<AndreX> jham: ну извини меня если я не телепат ))
<artus> jham, неповериш )
<jham> хм
<artus> темболее  sudo echo suspend отродясь не сработаеть )
<jham> а.. кавычки...
<jham> ну про стринг я хз
<jham> я про >
<artus> неа ))) echo "suspend" | sudo tee -a /zzz/zzz/zzz
<jham> artus: или рутом через echo
<jham> должно
<artus> jham, ну рут оно да )
<artus> ток ругаетцо , суспенд ему по ходу не нравится
<jham> artus: а ты уверен насчёт append?
<artus> хотя еще можно sudo sh -c "echo .... "
<artus> ну гипотетически ....
<jham> а в чём цель, кстати? )
<artus> потушить питание на usb )
<jham> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/power-management.txt
<artus> @mode -b  *!~dmay@*
<artus> jham, да в том то и дело что не разрешает оно править , говорит параметр ему не нравитцо
<jham> artus: это же просто файл, там не может ничего проверяться при записи
<AndreX> artus: а у меня вырубилось мышка щас тока
<jham> а какая версия ядра?
<jham> AndreX: шаг в правильном направлении )) долой крыс
<artus> #/home/artus>echo "suspend" >! /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1.4/power/level
<artus> echo: write error: Недопустимый аргумент
<AndreX> 2.6.32-5-amd64
<artus> jham, 2.6.36.3-candela
<artus> ой, не тебе
<AndreX> root@debian:/home/andrex# echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-2/power/level
<artus> jham, даже тупо нано открыл, при попытке сохранить посылает, видимо надо в ядре будет в следущий раз разрешить вырубать
<jham> что за candela такая
<artus> да собирал кернелчеком
<AndreX> artus: попробуй из bash и как я написал
<artus> AndreX, ты неповериш )
<go8765> такой вопрос - если стоит clam и я хочу поставить nod32  - нужно clam сносить ?
<artus> такой вопрос, нафиг тебе нод ?
<artus> или ты его считаеш адекватным антивирусом ?
<go8765> artus: в тройку он всегда практически входит, общественное мнение. так сказать (а нужен он мне флешки проверять :)
<jham> artus: да, дело всё таки наверное в ядре или не загруженых модулей
<artus> go8765, пиар весч знатная, да ? )
<AndreX> artus: опция CONFIG_USD_SUSPEND вырублена
<AndreX> наверно
<artus> AndreX, да я это уже понял ) ток вот прям щас мне влоом собирать ) может потом , всеравно хотел 38е )
<AndreX> )
<go8765> artus: (так что насчёт моего вопроса - надо удалять или нет ?) не совсем пиар - разные тесты разных компаний разных стран - вряд ли всё куплено
<artus> зачем удалять? пусть живет себе
<go8765> хотя я больше другим продуктам доберяю под windows
<artus> ток на твоем месте я б уж лутше паука поставил
<go8765> там демона нет - у них конфликта не будет ?
<artus> go8765, конфликты бывають в венде
<go8765> artus: паука я ставил - начинает отчего-то ресурсы жрать со временем - хочу нода теперь попробовать
<AndreX> go8765: а чё clamav флешки нынче не проверяет?
<artus> хы
<AndreX> )
<artus> допроверялся )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-26
<go8765> проверяет - но не так эффективно (так скажем)
<AndreX> нод прям сама эфиктивность
<go8765> + ко всему у меня clam когда жёсткий диск проверяет - то становится "неуправляемым"
<AndreX> часть файлов пропускает
<artus> go8765, винт надо проверять ночью, когда все спят )
<go8765> AndreX: а как ты реагируешь на то что он в 5 стабильно во всех почти рейтингах (а то и в тройке) ?
<AndreX> go8765: пиар и провокация ))
<go8765> спят или нет - а у меня окошко становится тупо пустым и ничего в нём не видно и остаётся только "завершить процесс который не отвечает" :(
<artus> ога, касперского тоже хвалят) только не понятно за что )
<artus> наверно народу по приколу машинки после него поднимать)
<AndreX> ну кому работать охота
<go8765> artus: я не то чтобы хвалю - просто на свои 30-50% он справляется по-моемому
<artus> эм.. а нафиг надо 30-50% ?
<artus> у кламава ито повыыше будет)
<go8765> а для винды как по мне один из самых - norton
<AndreX> drweb
<go8765> как по мне клам в сравнении с нодом всё-таки проигрывает
<go8765> AndreX: а как же рейтинги ? :)
<AndreX> поф на них
<AndreX> я тоже много чего написать могу
<go8765> AndreX: а ресурсопрожорливость, а скорость сканирования, а процент обнаружения ?
<AndreX> ну это уже да
<go8765> AndreX: по-моемому нортом в этом всём делает веба
<go8765> или нет ?
<AndreX> незнаю нортона ваще не юзал тока сносил из за того что при покупке кома он шол без ключа
<AndreX> да и сравнивать надо. качать болванку свежих вирей и проверять ))
<go8765> а оч. им доволен бал на винде - он мне аваста чем-то напоминает - но поэффективней будет (я где-то читал что у них персонал компании - 18 000 человек)
<go8765> вообщем как по мне - так он оптимальный (я разве что паука давно пробовал - и он оказался прожорой - а нортон очень даже скромный вроди как)
<go8765> ну всё - кончаю рекламу :)
 * AndreX счас ваще ничё не использует )
<AndreX> artus, а к вам в редакторы энциклопедии бота можно напроситься или нет?
<artus> да было бы что редактировать)
<artus> есть что добавить?
<AndreX> не ну добавлять
<artus> хех
<AndreX> про хром например
<artus> там итак места нет)
<artus> а что хром, хром он и в африке хром )
<AndreX> хи на шшеле?
<artus> хотя вот 4й огнелис, приятственный , и памяти почти не ест )
<artus> хы , на 77 вкладок 500 метров )
<AndreX> бд какаято не аптимальная
<artus> ну хром то положим полтораску бы сььел и не поморщился )
<inky1> уф
<artus> да что ж акое то
<artus> ррррр
<inky1> самое сложное при нарезке скриншота - не отпустить мышку, когда чихаешь
<artus> ахха )
<inky1> такой труд
<AndreX> artus: а inkvizitor куда то же его переносить собирался же
<inky1> уф
<inky1> почти всё доделал
<artus> inky1, че пухтиш как медведь на пасике )
<inky1> спина болит, фигле
<inky1> ubuntuhelp: а ты меня хад даже не признаешь(
<inky1> но ничего!
<artus> у тя мышка чугуниевая чтоль ?
<inky1> выздорооооовлюююю!
<inky1> иии!
<inky1> artus: не
<inky1> artus: уржешься
<inky1> artus: okclick 404
<artus> &
<artus> *?
<inky1> artus: я её уже умудрялся терять в портфеле, на столе, на диване.... один раз искал её, держа её в левой руке...
<artus> хех)
<inky1> называется оклик 404
<inky1> not found, фигле
<inky1> но на самом деле то мышка отличная
<AndreX> not mouse
<inky1> от заводского комплекта батареек уже почти месяц бегает
<inky1> если голова плоская относительно - то ею можно курсором управлять, водя корпусом по голове
<artus> inky1, лазер?
<inky1> ыгы
<inky1> а главное - кнопки назад и вперед
<artus> ээхх... хацу
<inky1> мне их так не хвататло
<inky1> artus: закажи, копейки стоит же http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=723088&modelid=4530711&show-uid=001015813010999193
<artus> хотя пока на свою r800 не жалуюсь) 10ть кнопок это гуд)
<inky1> и сколько из них в бунте работают) ?
<artus> все
<artus> ))
<artus> ток мне влом все назначать , мне и 5ти пока хватает )
<artus> теперь осталось найти где ее можно купить
<artus> inky1, а почем она у вас в убитых енотах ?
<inky1> artus: 20-30
<artus> хм, нормально , ток у нас почемуто не продают (
<inky1> сволочи =)
<artus> ахха
<inky1> с вдской там что?
<inky1> не решили ещё?
<go8765> тока что прикол узрел :) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0326/h_1301100388_c1994e7a43.png
<artus> я брать буду полюбому , спонсор щас весь в процесе зарабатывания бабок и нет возможности пересечся
<inky1> хы
<artus> фиии, операа
<inky1> гыгы
<artus> вот я не пойму, какого фига в инетмагазинах куча уналого помета , а все адекватное вечно отсутствует в продаже, только описание с понтом есть
<artus> inky1, чую прийдется через тебя заказать )
<inky1> хД
<go8765> artus: что значит фи опера ?  :) а ты знаешь что ничего лучше оперы на моём компе себя не ведёт ? :)
<artus> go8765, ну тебе и нод антивирус)
<go8765> это по моемому давняя кстати наша с тобой дискуссия :)
<go8765> про оперу
<artus> какая там дискусия , было бы о чем дискутировать)
<artus> inky1, нехороший ты , растроил показав няшку которой у нас в продаже нет (((
<go8765> я даже думал ролик снять и выложить - сравнение работы гугл хрома и оперы на моём компе (ты был за хром)
<inky1> artus: я те их столько могу показать =)
<inky1> начнем со SmartBook AI
<inky1> продолжим адамом
<inky1> потом водянка
<go8765> artus: f так что бы без эмоций и с фактами - почему нод не антивирус ?
<artus> go8765, я тестил и хром и оперу , опера слила хрому в тестах
<artus> go8765, потому что тупой как пробка и после него надо дочищать
<artus> inky1, не, водянка мне нафиг не нада , у меня камень не горячий
<go8765> artus: cktlen предполагать что ТВОЙ комп помощьнее МОЕГО будет :)
<inky1> artus: ты не представляешь себе, что такое водянка =)
<artus> go8765, дык разница то?
<go8765> *следует
<inky1> artus: это тихое убаюкивающее шуршание. всё.
<go8765> в оперативке, в цп
<inky1> неритмичное
<inky1> в общем класс =)
<artus> inky1, у меня щенок храпит по ночам так что стекла дрожат , толку мне от водянки 0 )
<go8765> у меня что хром что хромиум при запуске такое творят -чо чвоей многозадачностью - что страшно становится
<inky1> гыгы
<inky1> go8765: вылези из каменного века. купи уже 4-8 ядерный проц на 933 мгц работающий
<artus> ну и менять шуршание на бульканье , смысла не много)
<go8765> а при одновременном открытии больше трёх вкладок - все ранее открытые вкладки становятся беленькими - пока новооткрытые не загрузятся
<go8765> inky1:  всё дело именно в слове "купи" :)
<inky1> go8765: а в чем проблема то?
<go8765> нету у меня сейчас на это денег
<AndreX> go8765: короче меняй проц доставляй оперативку
<artus> go8765, вот попробуй 4й фф , небо и земля по сравнению с 3м )
<inky1> go8765: http://price.electrozon.ru/product/about/0028142 работает куда лучше всяких P4
<go8765> я пробую - но в скорости - как по мне и в лёгкости - он опере  на моём компе тоже проигрывает
<inky1> http://yoshop.ru/product_info.php?products_id=94503&language=ru&utm_source=yandexmarket а вот так ещё и тихо, и hd1080 играется
<go8765> а единственный пока у них для меня плюс - это что они нормально флеш показывают
<artus> inky1, ))) http://itmages.ru/image/view/154496/551fba80
<inky1> http://www.lshop.ru/shop/UID_6221.html?from=yml или вот так вообще
<go8765> и в фф адблок и akti,kjr ещё тоже +
<inky1> вянда
<inky1> хы
<inky1> artus: у нас сайт тоже на винде
<inky1> ничо так
<inky1> бегает
<inky1> и есть не просит
<inky1> ну мы ребутаем раз в месяц
<artus> HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.
<artus> хех
<artus> поломалос чтоль)
 * inky1 любуется на няшный ZTEшный модем
<inky1> черненький
<inky1> как дримофф хотела
<inky1> завтра загрызет меня за него хД
<artus> хе,у мну беленький хуавейчег, не залоченый и с активированым голосом) найти б еще пару тройку и былоб мне щастье )
<inky1> да ZTE разлочить легко
<artus> натыкал бы в них карточек опсосов и звонииил бы на шару не парясь )
<inky1> на шару вряд ли ;)
<inky1> там дороговато
<artus> inky1, внутри сети оператора шара , а звонить не парясь с выбором опсоса это няка )
<inky1> ааа...
<artus> дык даа )))
<inky1> что то мне сегодня упорно не дают спать(
<go8765> artus: и вот кстати как работает "недоантивирус" :) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0326/h_1301102836_1920f5deb7.png
<artus> go8765, вах, только нафига антивирусу гуи?
<artus> он по крону должен сидеть и проверять , и отчеты выдавать в случае чего
<artus> че в него пялитцо то?
<go8765> для тех кто никогда не читал програмистских книжек :) и не учился администрированию и не знает команды и не хочет их запоминать (т.е. для таких как я ) :)
<artus> я не читал програмистских книжек )
<go8765> гуи всмысле нужен
<artus> а команды, чего там запоминать то )
<go8765> ну не скажи
<artus> записал, 3 раза подглядел на четвертый пальцы сами набрали )
<go8765> их ещё найти надо
<artus> !toolbox | go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<go8765>  да и просче без них - нажал кнопочку - и готово
<artus> хех, ну да, сидеть болванчиком и кнопочки жать)
<artus> а так оно само проверяеть и в случае чего в шабир тебе орет благим матом что алярм мол , и ненадо лишний раз на него отвлекатся )
<go8765> дык только то что ты дал читать неделю  надо - я уже не говорю про учить :)
<artus> *жабир
<artus> зачем его все учить???????? пролистал, галочку седе в уме что где находится и пользуй )
<artus> а запомнитцо само ) в процесе пользования )
<artus> go8765, можно конечно и синаптиком пользоватся) тыцяя пол часа по кнопачкам) а можно по быстрому скаомандовать аптитуду )
<go8765> я то компом то пользуюсь - в культурно-развлекательных целях так сказать :) -
<go8765> я кстати синаптиком тоже пользуюсь :)
<artus> причем достаточно буквально запомнить что аптитуд умеет search install reinstall remove purge
<artus> и фсеее,  ляпота же )
<go8765> и аптитудом - только если копирую ссылочку из браузера :)
<go8765> а надо знать ещё что ставить
<artus> а , есть еще show , полезно посмотреть на версию пакета и вообще )
<go8765> а в синаптике и мини описание и аналоги
<artus> а если уж алиасов себе наделать на предмет alias aptshow='aptitude show' и тд...
<go8765> вообщем для меня и то и то надо
<go8765> пошли заумные слова :)
<artus> где заумные то?
<go8765> алиасы
<go8765> я уже например не знаю что это
<artus> go8765, http://paste.ubuntu.com/585706/ добавляеш это в .bashrc и жить становится легче )
<inky1> в мою смену ддосить удумали
<inky1> фи
<inky1> извращенцы!
<go8765> да что ты знаешь :) - я когда себе убунту в первый раз поставил - что такое консоль неделю пытался понять :)
 * inky1 посочувствовал тому, кто заплатил за этот ддос и пошел посапывать
<artus> go8765, у всех так )
<go8765> и это чувство - ьнепередоваемо - учиться пользоваться консолей :)
<artus> ога, запомнить десяток полтора команд )
<go8765> когда ты в панике после форточек - не можешь понять - что в этом чёрном экране надо писать :)
<go8765> вообще гуи - это хорошо
<artus> go8765, а если привязать конкретно окно чего нить к хоткею , например того же иркочатика, то к мыше можно вообще не тянутся )
<artus> go8765, как говорится было бы желание )
<go8765> я недавно это на винде переживал - когда мышку у меня пеквизировали с целью  уменьшения моего времепровождения у компа - пришлось выкручиваться :)
<go8765> *реквизировали
<inky1> гм
<artus> inky1, че, ты заддосили таки?
<inky1> то есть лишение мышки - это причина не сидеть за компом вероятная О_О
<inky1> artus: шутишь) ?
<artus> ))
<inky1> load average <1
<go8765> просто тот кто реквезировал - не учёл как раз то - что желание было ... :)
<artus> inky1, надо будет тя распять над костроми выведать все тайны)
<inky1> кхе кхе
<inky1> моя тайна - ipfw
<go8765> и думал - что возможно без мышки - невозможно..  а оказалось - возможно ! :)
<AndreX> щас просто больше половины пользователь считают ч системник это проц монитор это комп а без мышки он ваще не работает
<go8765> ^)
<artus> go8765, хе, неповериш но даже без клавиатуры можно накатить форточки с вводом серийного номера )
<artus> а уж без мышки то всяко прожить можно)
<go8765> у меня нет цели - углубляться :(
<inky1> AndreX: уже растет поколение тех, кто мышкой никогда не пользовался
<inky1> тачпады
<inky1> а скоро и тачскрины
<AndreX> некоторые кроме гейм пада ничего не юзали
<go8765> а потом чип в мозг  :)
<go8765> мне нравится. что sharikoff стоит ниже chanserv и выше ubuntuhelp :)
<go8765> что-то среднее :)
<go8765> между chanserv  и ubuntuhelp
<AndreX|OFF> если грен опнеца то будет выше всех
<AndreX|OFF> хотя доктор выше будет
<go8765> avg никто случайно не использует ?
<nextexodus> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> nextexodus, Понг.
<The_MEk> всем прива
<The_MEk> а никто не пользовался kvm trendnet tk-ip110?
<AndreX> The_MEk: ну ask и что )
<The_MEk> меня интерисует вопрос как к ней можно из линуха подцепиться, если можно конечно
<mnid> Доброе утро, господа. Подскажите, как сделать что бы апач2 переставал отдавать файл когда они запрашиваются без расширеня...типа вместо /index.php досточно запросить /index...а то в первый раз с таким сталкиваюсь и модреврайт из-за этого умер =(
<mnid> канал то хоть жив?
<The_MEk> AndreX: меня интерисует вопрос как к ней можно из линуха подцепиться, если можно конечно
<The_MEk> спят все походу
<mnid> ясно, спс =(
<AndreX> The_MEk: ну наверно можно ведь както его настраивать надо
<The_MEk> да к вёб-интерфейсу то подключается
<The_MEk> а вот к консоли
<AndreX> The_MEk: ну этого я не знаю смотри в руководстве к нему или на сайё производителя
<The_MEk> ))
<The_MEk> знач не пользовался
<AndreX> ну в принцепи я и не говорил что пользовался ))
<mnid> блин, на десктопе работает так, на сервере по другому...что за хрень, блин =(
<AndreX> mnid: используй длинные теги <?php за место <? и <?= должны перестать качаться
<mnid> а как тут длинные и короткие тэги с этим связано? оно файлы выполняет нормально...просто не требует что бы я в урле передавал расширение
<mnid> и считает привилегие выше модреврайта
<mnid> сорри, первоначально чуть не ясно описал суть проблемы...сутки без сна >_<
<mnid> больше суток...
<Ecclesiast> Всем привет!
<Ecclesiast> Кто нибудь юзает модемы от мегафона?
<AndreX|OFF> йа
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: в чём проблеме ?? делись давай )
<Ecclesiast> Короче так, 3g mf100 скорость стремится к нулю, через 3-4 часа отваливается и подключить можно только после перезагруза.
<Postal> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=110317.0 проверяй настройки
<Ecclesiast> Сейчас проверю, спасибо :)
<Ecclesiast1> Настройки как в мануале
<mozilla92> всем привет
<mozilla92> посоветуйте какой видеоконвертор лучший?
<mozilla92> !рудз
<mozilla92> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Postal> ffmpeg
<Ecclesiast1> 0
<Postal> 1
<Ecclesiast1> 1011100110000111010111001
<Postal> а батинок хош ?
<Ecclesiast1> не а:-D
<Postal> :)
<pingvin-semen> A
<XLeonX> The file '/home/student4/Рабочий стол/новая папка/Adobe Photoshop CS4/Photoshop.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. что это значит ??:-(
<Postal> chmod +x Photoshop.exe
<Ecclesiast1> народ где найти библиотеки wine? Q4 при первом запуске просит указать папку.
<Postal>  /join #winehq
<Ecclesiast1>  /join #winehq
<Ecclesiast1> это чито?
<Postal> Ecclesiast1: это тебе туда
<Turpoxod> Вчера пришёл ко мне сосед, "Покажи мне что такое Linux", а на буке как-раз gentoo emerge world, ... неа, говорит. не интересно - букв много, показал Кубунту, о нормально а это какая система? Я чуть не упал, что с людьми Виста делает?
<Postal> я один раз у чювака спросил какие он оси знает, а он отвечает xp vista seven я чють не упал
<Postal> а ещё сказал что помошником админа решил устроицо у нас
<skai> @voice Postal
<Postal> упс нафлудил малехо
<raba> а никто не знает как в одной команде организовать ssh tunneling к нескольким хостам
<Turpoxod>  raba: ssh tunneling к нескольким хостам,     а как ими управлять? на одном rm -rf и все
<spermonface> Привет?
<spermonface> то есть Привет!
<ur5xcs> Hflbjk.,bntkb tcnm &
<ur5xcs> Радиолюбители есть ?
<spermonface> есть
<ur5xcs> websdr.org поссылкам нет звука в лисе а опера и хром ошибка плагина
<ur5xcs> xubuntu 10.10
<spermonface> ай-яй-яй
<spermonface> Чет форум загнулся, по-моему.
<skai> spermonface: только у тебя
<spermonface> у буту поклонниклв не убавилось?
<ur5xcs> C каждым обновлением винды тока прибавляется )
<Ecclesiast1>  ur5xcs радиопрофессионалы устроят???:)
<ur5xcs> та я спрашивал об websdr.org звука нет в лисе а опера и хром выдаёт ошибку java плагина
<Ecclesiast> Народ чем можно смонтировать или открыть MDF?
<skai> Ecclesiast: furiusisomount
<Ecclesiast> Спасибо!
<_Arsen_> Привет всем! Кто-нить подскажет программы для обучения ПДД для Ubuntu или симуляторы вождения и т.д.?
<skai> _Arsen_: suoer tux kart
<skai> *super
<ur5xcs> ЭТОЖ ДЕТСКАЯ ИГРУХА
<_Arsen_> skai: Да, это игруха. Забавная. Но, нужна прога именно для обучения.
<_Arsen_> Ну или чтобы билеты генерировала ПДД. любые варианты проверенные.
<_Arsen_> виндовых прог много. не тестил еще
<_Arsen_> интересно под убунту что-нить подобное есть?
<ur5xcs> зайди в центр приложений там есть симуляторы но по ПДД не знаю
<skai> _Arsen_: ну для нормальных стран наверняка выпускали линукс версии...но ты походу забыл в какой стране живешь и сколько тут любят линуксописательство
<ur5xcs> та правила меняют как им удобно на мобилу были проги
<_Arsen_> ок, ща поищу. пасиб
<fen1x> hi, кто нибудь unity 2d использует?
<skai> fen1x: нет
<ur5xcs> Arsen http://cd.pdd.by/
<aleksei`> всем привет
<ur5xcs> там есть на мобилу это в Белоруси
<_Arsen_> ur5xcs: спасибо! очень круто
<_Arsen_> ur5xcs: ща попробую поставить
<spermonface> кто-нибудь сидит на lxde?
<ur5xcs> xfce круче lxde для ооочень слабых машин
<spermonface> я сам xfce-шник
<spermonface> просто поставил покрутить
<spermonface> из нее хоть можно конфетку сделать?
<alexandr> ку всем
<alexandr> у меня звук пропал :(
<spermonface> покупай слуховой аппарат
<alexandr> нет вчера был,сегодня нет
<spermonface> к лору
<alexandr> параметры вроде всё норма
<spermonface> к Лору http://linux.org.ru/ :)
<ur5xcs> на лоре всех поливают дерьмом оч много умников там
<Ecclesiast> Народ какой командой принудительно отключить  диск? от рута ессьно
<Postal> Ecclesiast: sudo umount /media/кудамонтировалось/ -l так наверно
<DropSQL> Postal: лучше по /dev/ ращмонтировать...
<AndreX> ну дык ему принудительно нада а принудительно я по дев не умею ))
<Ecclesiast> /dev/ ращмонтировать пишет что не роот  home/ecclesiast/ZM4_1_mdf не в fstab (а вы не root)
<AndreX> Ecclesiast: а ты чем его монтировал то
<DropSQL> интересно, мож он не от имени рута это делал? :)
<Lynk> народ кто скажет у кого нить есть проблемы с выходом из хромиума и хрома?
<aleksei`> weechat полюбассу рулит :)
<DropSQL> люди, а как в ubuntu убрать экраны загрузки? чтобы просто текст шел, вместо загрузки виндового типа?
<aleksei`> ctrl+alt+f1
<aleksei`> при загрузке
<aleksei`> либо иксысноси
<aleksei`> *либо иксы сноси
<|rapidsp|> DropSQL: на форуме поищи, было вроде недавно
<AndreX> DropSQL: у ядра убери опции "quiet splash"
<DropSQL> AndreX: сенкс :)
<DropSQL> а как картинку поставить в виде фона? :)
<DropSQL> для текста... :)-
<DropSQL> ):
<DropSQL> aleksei`: а причем тут иксы то?
<AndreX> DropSQL: ну это уже на форум потому что я темы сплэша не менял никогда
<DropSQL> я тоже :) ставил только картинку при выборе ОС :)
<spermonface> легковесный аналог gimp?
<spermonface> там где можно хотя бы поменять размер картинки
<AndreX> gimp вроде тоже не тяжолый
<AndreX> посравнению с фотошопом
<spermonface> еще легче
<ur5xcs> бамага и кириндаш )
<AndreX> gimp весит 18,2 mb
<spermonface> вот нашел pinta 5mb
<spermonface> а еще
<spermonface> mtPaint
<spermonface> 660kb
<spermonface> кто ищет тот всегда найдет
<spermonface> поставил себе цель максимально убыстрить ось, вот извращаюсь
<DropSQL> spermonface: для этого выбрал ubuntu? :) мне тебя жаль
<spermonface> debian же
<DropSQL> spermonface: не видили ка раздница
<spermonface> из busness card ставил
<DropSQL>  spermonface: лучше не проги легковесные ищи, а генту скомпиль под свою систему...
<DropSQL> spermonface: у меня на celeron 2.4 в скомпиленой генту шло всё очень и очень быстро :) видяха была ужс... но я 3d врубал :)
<spermonface> я щас читаю генту хэндбук
<spermonface> диск скачал
<DropSQL> spermonface: правда сейчас таких пробле нет... да и мозги появились время не тратить зазря :)
<spermonface> ставил когда-то.
<DropSQL> время дорогого стоит... если комп не слабый - советую не извращаться
<spermonface> нормальный ноут
<spermonface> выходные же
<spermonface> че еще делать?
<DropSQL> spermonface: гулять? :) работать? :)
<spermonface> работать в субботу?
<DropSQL> spermonface: развиваться? :)
<spermonface> как?
<DropSQL> spermonface: читать чтот интересное :)
<spermonface> интернеты постоянно читаю
<DropSQL> spermonface: пойти побегать :) в спортзал сходить :)
<spermonface> хватает
<spermonface> да ну
<spermonface> мне вообще кроме браузера в системе  не нужно
<spermonface> ну скайп еще. И то не мне, а мать с дядей из Москвы разговаривать
<DropSQL>  spermonface: тогда смысл её ускорять? :)
<spermonface> ЧСВ
<DropSQL> а? :)
<spermonface> минетик бы щас
<skai> @kban --user spermonface иди делай
<DropSQL> spermonface: это здесь никого не интересует
<DropSQL> skai: не успел :(
 * skai раздумывает о внедрении в правила пункта о наказании за ответы на некорректные сообщения
<DropSQL> а знает ктот канал питонистов на русском языке?
<DropSQL> skai: видимо про меня? :)
<skai> не только.
<DropSQL> потому как #python на инлише :(
<DropSQL> skai: больш не буду ничего никому говорить не по теме :)
<DropSQL> .ощшт №рудз
 * AndreX решает больше не отвечать на некорректные сообщения
<amigo_> DropSQL: pythonua@c.j.r
<Stolzium> copyerfiled: http://www.ixbt.com/soft/filemanagers-linux.shtml
<Stolzium> посмотри тут обзор
<Stolzium> собственно, я все посмотрел, кроме Necromancer's
<Stolzium> его в репах просто нет :)
<copyerfiled> Stolzium привет. спасибо посмотрю
<[s]pam> здравствуйтеЮ\, товарищи))
<[s]pam> здравствуйте*))
<Stolzium> утро
<[s]pam> день уже давно)
<[s]pam> кто знает, что такое dns?))
<AndreX> Domain Name System
<[s]pam> отлично, а кто настравивал dns?
<AndreX> http://raznoit.ru/2010/12/podnimaem-svoj-dns-server-na-vds/
<[s]pam> да-да, читал много
<[s]pam> у меня всего один впрос
<AndreX> где?
<[s]pam> компы в сети в зоы довлять не надо, так?
<[s]pam> в зоны добавлять*
<AndreX> это третий уже
<[s]pam> это основной
<[s]pam> ))
<[s]pam> в смысле компы != серверы
<AndreX> ну а для чего ты его ставил если добавлять туда нткого несобираешся
<[s]pam> в общем, есть условная сеть сервер + 2 клиента
<DropSQL> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=800613&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1 люди, подскажите плз... там парень ответил что поставил streamcam - это что такое?
<[s]pam> хотелось бы, чтобы на клиентах при вводе www.local.com выводился сайт с сервера + динамически выдавались ip в сети
<AndreX> [s]pam: http://fgh151.blog.ru/97522339.html
<Lynk> народ у кого есть проблемы с закрытием хрома и хромиума?
<DropSQL> Lynk: что значит вроблемы? он не закрывается?
<Lynk> DropSQL, кто знает тот поймет
<TheThing> тэкс. хэлп нужен. старая проблема с /tmp всплыла. http://paste.pound-python.org/show/reZZIgFHlAGhhc1UbXzj/
<TheThing> раньше решал костылем путем монтирования в эту папку другого раздела. сейчас диск с тем разделом отсутствует.
<TheThing> почему при 4,5 гигах свободного места на / папку /tmp имеет один метр? fstab и fdisk: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/igPhZoBZxaL1XeRpe4KJ/
<skai> !q | Lynk
<ubuntuhelp> Lynk: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Lynk> skai, это я прекрасно знаю но эту проблему ранее обсуждали несколько месяцев подряд и я думаю дже ты поймешь что это за проблема
<skai> !q | Lynk
<ubuntuhelp> Lynk: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> Lynk: прочти.внимательно
<Lynk> skai, прочитал и не раз и что?
<skai> Lynk: теперь осталось подождать, пока до тебя дойдет смысл сказанного и ты перестанешь искать экстрасенсов
<DropSQL> а мне подскажете плз? :) как правильно сделать в скайпе номральную видео связь без глюков? :) Ссылка на мой вопрос на оф. форуме и на один ответ... правда мне этот ответ не очень понятен http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=800613&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1
<Lynk> skai, даа... не думал что тут такие тугодумы... проблема состоит в том что хром и хромиум вешает систему при закрытии
<skai> Lynk: ну тут не было тугодумов до твоего появления.но видишь.ты начал исправляться.начал давать более четкие словоформы.авось через пару дней так в люди пускать можно будет.а теперь скажи ка мне,а на tty1 переключиться можно
<skai> или нет при этом?
<imgrby> приуэт
<Lynk> skai, обьясни попонятней что за tty1?
<imgrby> хм. есть кто живой?
<skai> Lynk: c+a+f1
<Lynk> skai, нет это не пробовал но вот другие сокращения не действуют
<KIPARIS> Приветствую добрые люди.
<amaze> Приветствую все. Помогите пожалуйста проблемы со звуком.
<DropSQL> !q | amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<KIPARIS> Ubuntu 10.04 lts. Как правильно отключить Network manager и nm-applet временно и из автозагрузки? в Wiki только для 9.04
<AndreX> KIPARIS: а смысл то один и тодже а аплёт зачем мучать
<skai> KIPARIS: так же как в вики
<Lynk> skai, если что то  писал напиши еще раз прост перезагружался
<skai> Lynk: да не.не писал.мне интересней позавтракать
<Lynk> skai, ясн, знач помощи я не дождусь
<KIPARIS> По вики не получается NM отключить
<User085[web]> всем привет
<Stolzium> KIPARIS: а в startup applications снять галочку нельзя просто?
<KIPARIS> В стартапе апплет отключается
<User085[web]> Есть кто-нибудь, кто в мультикасте разбирается?
<KIPARIS> Как сам NM отключить
<Stolzium> KIPARIS: удали его :)
<KIPARIS> Не хочу вдруг потом пригодится
<Stolzium> KIPARIS: поставишь
<amaze> Здравствуйте, у меня установлева Ubuntu 10.10. Я только что отключал звуковую карту в меню gstreamer-properties, но проигрыватель Rhytmbox воспроизводил при этом музыку. Теперь звук пропал и не получается востановить.
<amaze> Звуковую карту я обратно включил.
<KIPARIS> А если не смогу поднять сеть ifconfigom просто NM не установишь
<KIPARIS> Глупый вопрос, а можно его депозитарием скачать?
<Nadezhda> :)
<Stolzium> KIPARIS: можно удалять полностью и просто удалять. первый способ очищает кэш, второй хранит бинарник и не требует доступ к интернету
<Stolzium> т.е. обратно захочешь поставить - он возьмёт из кэша
<Stolzium> KIPARIS: попробуй в синаптике на любом другом пакете. удалить и поставить без инета. если уж сомневаешься :)
<KIPARIS> Stolzium: А как не полностью удалит? sudo apt-get purge или unistal?
<skai> KIPARIS: не слушай его.
<Stolzium> :)
<User085[web]> Народ, помогите с мультикастом пожалуста!!!!
<tarasque> Привет. Какой язык программирования наиболее распостранен в linux ?
<skai> Stolzium: а ты вот и попробуй в синаптике на дефолтных пакетах без инета.на тех, что были при установке системы и не ставились после и не обновлялись после
<skai> tarasque: русский матерный
<tarasque> а серьезно ?
<KIPARIS> В ообщем только экспериментально
<KIPARIS> tarasque: С
<skai> tarasque: на вижуал студио все пишут^_^
<tarasque> скай, не врии )
<tarasque> имено C ? C+, C++ не ?
<skai> не вру.почитай блог линуса.ядро с помошью нет фреймворка написано:)
<tarasque> оО
<tarasque> не рушьте мое светлое представление о мире
<KIPARIS> tarasque: На форуме не раз подималась тема посмотри
 * tarasque идет выкуривать форум
<skai> tarasque: а то.просто его заставили выбрать один единственный язык, чтобы выбрать на чем писать.законом запрещено писать на том, на чем хочешь.вот линукс весь и написан на визуалах
<User085[web]> А че тут все умеют программить? )
<imgrby> товарищи, еси wi-fi в округе нет, нормально, что iwconfig не видит wlan0?
<Stolzium> skai: не подумал, что дефолтные пакеты он скачивает, пардон.
<Stolzium> а вот если сначала удалить системный пакет, потом поставить и опять удалить - он в кэше его оставит :)
<Stolzium> правда в случае nm это не круто экспериментировать
<skai> или просто выбрать пункт переустановка и галочку - только скачать
<AndreX> imgrby: должен видеть iwconfig wlan0 чё говорит
<Stolzium> ну да
<Stolzium> или так
<imgrby> сча
<SergeyIT> User085[web], никто не умеет
<imgrby> AndreX: говорит нет такого девайса...
<KIPARIS> Где проверить что Network manager выключен?
<KIPARIS> В смысле где он отображается как процесс?
<imgrby> system monitor
<amaze> Все у кого не работает звук в приложения, лечится очень просто. Параметры звука - Вкладка "Выход" и переключаем там на другое устройство. Это касается только что установленной Ubuntu 10.10
<skai> amaze: всем пофиг
<KIPARIS> imgrby: в СистМон нашел nm-applet, а htop показывает 2 процесса Network Manager
<amaze> Ребят у меня здесь проблемка, динамик левый с правым перепутан и звук идет через савбуфер, через колонки вообще ничего не идет. Ноутбук MSI-GX740 все устройства встроенные.
<imgrby> ну вот и убей нм-апплет и удали его из автозагрузки
<amaze> skai: Да это точно, мне здесь еще не одну проблему не помогли решить :)
<Retry> s
<AndreX> amaze: ну значит чательно ломал с усердием ))
<KIPARIS> amaze: Сабвуфер встроен в Ноутбук прикольно
<skai> !q | amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !q1 | amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<skai> amaze: пара простых правил - и могут помочь
<Stolzium> недавно был юзер, у которого была схожая проблема. звук только через саб шёл
<amaze> Я уже искал там в основном проблемы с системами 5.1, а моей там нету)
<amaze> Stolzium, как решилась проблема?
<KIPARIS> Пойду рубить NM
<masters> Добрый день, хотел бы спросить. возможно ли для каждого экрана указать отдельные устройства ввода(мышь и клава), в случае если на каждом экране отдельный рабочий стол(режим Separate X Screen)
<Retry> подскажите как можно порты перенаправить на Virtual box ?
<AndreX> какие
<Retry> TCP
<Stolzium> amaze: не помню как, вроде забили :)
<skai> masters: только костылями
<AndreX> !pm | imgrby
<ubuntuhelp> imgrby: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<Retry> подскажите как можно порты перенаправить на Virtual box ?
<User085[web]> Товарищи программеры, отзовитесь
<[s]pam> AndreX, спасибо огромное, се получилось))
<AndreX> [s]pam: не зашто
<[s]pam> правда я настроил на open suse, это очень грешно?
<AndreX> может быть
<SergeyIT> [s]pam, не отмоешься ))
<Vertrum> Как можно толково настроить звук? А то какие-то хрипы постоянно... Звуковуха onboard. Юзаю Deadbeef...
<Vertrum> Realtek ALC880
<Vertrum> Если дров под линь нет, че делать? =/
<User085[web]> Какая фамилия действующего презедента РФ? Почему зарегистрироваться не могу на форме?
<Vertrum> Медвепут
<Stolzium> :)
<[s]pam> я так наивно полагаю, что Медведев
<User085[web]> да я уже как тока не писал
<Stolzium> я всегда писал Медведев
<User085[web]> В каком году была Олимпиада-80?
<Stolzium> 1980
<User085[web]> мля ))))))) я 80 пишу,.... как человек )
<skai> @kick "User085[web]"
<Stolzium> я почувствовал себя кэпом
<Vertrum> xD
<SergeyIT> Stolzium, это как?
<Stolzium> SergeyIT: отвечал на очевидные вопросы :)
<Vertrum> Балин. Скачал патч для плеера, как установить?
<SergeyIT> Vertrum, прочитать, не?
<Vertrum>  SergeyIT, А как? я догадываюсь что не дабл-кликом)
<senya_> хай всем
<SergeyIT> Vertrum, либо там, откуда скачал, либо внутри того, что скачал
<SergeyIT> Vertrum, а у телепатов выходной
<senya_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !genyy1998
<Vertrum> SergeyIT: Скачал я один файл с расширением .patch. Ага, посмеялся -_-
<SergeyIT> Vertrum, найди описание или rm *.patch
<Vertrum> да вроде как разобрался... Но не ясно пока точно.
<Stolzium> до вечера всем
<Jet4Fire> Всем привет
<Jet4Fire> !
<SergeyIT> ку
<ninio> Всем привет. Есть здесь обладатели леново х100е?
<ninio> У меня проблема с микрофоном. Он итегрирован, работает номрально. Но дело в том, что когда с людьми говорю по скайпу, не используя наушники, то они когда говорят то слышат себя
<ninio> Изза того что мой микрофон передает им то что они сказали
<ninio> В винде эта вещь не наблюдалась
<ninio> а вот перепрыгнул на Убунту
<ninio> и началось
<AndreX|OFF> убавь чюствительность микрофона
<Guest42594> доброго времени суток.
<Guest42594> root@eugene-desktop:/home/eugene/Desktop/Toshiba/ac100tools# ./ac100-toolkit load-bootloader
<Guest42594> bash: ./ac100-toolkit: Отказано в доступе
<Guest42594> подскажите как лечить? отказано в доступе
<Nadezhda> Добрый День. на канале впервые, на ubuntu 4 дня, так что извините, если вопросы покажутся глупыми. поставила vlc media с помощью terminal. теперь запустить не могу.
<go8765> подскажите g;kcn что это за u.r и как его исправить - http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0326/h_1301148554_0fab241818.png
<go8765> *пжлст **глюк
<go8765_> ну и чё - никто не знает что-ли ? :(
<masters> Прошу подсказать, как можно для каждого из двух экранов задать отдельные устройства ввода, экраны настроены в режиме "Separate X Screen", подключенны через "двухголовую видеокарту" Nvidia
<masters> где-то читал что это как-то возможно осуществить с использованием xinput2
<go8765_> и тишина ...
<amaze> У кого подтормаживания во флэш приложениях? Их справить вообще реально?
<Ecclesiast> amaze обновите flash
<SergeyIT> amaze, типично...
<masters> о, получилось сделать так, что теперь бегают два независимых курсора мыши
<masters> в смысле отдельный курсов для каждой мыши
<SergeyIT> осталось кошку запустить
<masters> при чём курсор первой мыши бегает по обоим экранам без проблем. а курсор второй мыши по первому экрану бегает нормально а по второму экрану оставляет след
<Chyngishan1> Всем привет!
<Chyngishan1> как настроение?
<Nadezhda> :)
<Chyngishan1> чёт тишина какая-то. в принципе нова бунта радует :) всё работает, даже на ноутбуке
<Chyngishan1> обсуждать больше нечего. проблем нет :-D
<Nadezhda> Добрый День! может ли кто-то помочь. установила vlc теперь запустить его не могу. и в приложениях его нет. что делать?
<masters> ё моё...получилось..две мыши/клавиатуры/монитора работают почти независимо
<Chyngishan1> напиши в терминале "vlc". такое бывает. можно в рукопашную в меню добавить
<masters> правда мышью можно на другой экран "заползать"
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: напиши в терминале "vlc". такое бывает. можно в рукопашную в меню добавить
<masters> при чём всё вышло без ковыряний конфигов и т д..исключительно переназначением устройств вводы через команду xinput
<Nadezhda> пишет не поддерживает графический режим и предлагает запустить без графического режима. что это значит?
<Nadezhda> о, все, переустановка помогла. спасибо за ответ все равно.
<masters> )
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: не за что =) обращайся
<Nadezhda> сидела на винде всегда, рука вечно тянется к панели пуск)
<masters> нука..что будет после ребута
<Nadezhda> ?
<masters> да я про своё)
<Nadezhda> )
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: а с чего вдруг на линуху бросила взор?
<aleksei`> не подскажете какую команду в kvirc вписать надо чтоб ссылки по щелчку открывались браузером?
<masters> а на винде все сидели когда-то..а многие и сидят ;)
<Chyngishan1> виндовс - это мой первый дистрибутив линукс :-D
<Nadezhda> хотелось расширить кругозор. win7 никогда не подводила, не вылетала и не висла. немного не понимаю, почему все ругают ее. а еще я с ней могу общаться и она очень красивая. радует.
<Nadezhda> обучаюсь новым командам, все равно что завести домашнее животное. так здорово. вопрос только, кто кого дрессирует)
<[s]pam_> никто не проьовал wine-doors?
<[s]pam_> а то тут неясные проблемы(
<Chyngishan1> бунта - хорошая ось. мне очень нравится. семёрка тоже хорошая, мне понравилась. лучше чем виста
<total__> добрый вечер всем
<[s]pam_> например вот gzip: /home/pppp/.wine-doors/packlists/Applications.xml.gz: not in gzip format
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: в убунту тоже можно навести красоту не хуже. вот с чего стоит начать http://gnome-look.org/
<[s]pam_> Error: Could not find packlist /home/pppp/.wine-doors/packlists/Applications.xm
<Nadezhda> висту ненавижу всей душой. меня всегда звали помочь поставить программу. терпения на нее нехватало. приходила и первое что делала сносила висту.
<Nadezhda> нука-нука
<Nadezhda> а стоит ли ставить остальные плееры?
<Nadezhda> terminal рулит
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: нет.  vlc - отличный плеер на все случаи жизни. можно ещё поставить qmmp, аналог винампа. просто чтобы музычку послушать
<Nadezhda> вот с winamp не сложилось у меня как-то. а как насчет powerdvd?
<Stolzium> а, я использую SMPlayer
<Stolzium> на все случаи жизни
<Stolzium> и Audacious для музыки
 * [s]pam_ юзает rhythmbox и доволен
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: vlc - не плохо работает с dvd
<Stolzium> к SMPlayer одна претензия есть - плохо открывает DVD с несколькими фильмами
<Chyngishan1>  а порой и творит чудеса =)
<Nadezhda> а как насчет abby lingvo12?
<Nadezhda> смотрела список программ аналогов с форума, что то похоже нет его.
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: ну это либо через эмулятор или поискать ещё аналоги в инете
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: есть словарики, но они простенькие
<Stolzium> Nadezhda: к словарям подключаешь поиск в интернете и всё отлично
<Nadezhda> нет не пойдет. я переводчик и без него никак. если не добьюсь его работы не смогу работать на ubuntu.(((
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda:  я пользуюсь гугловским переводчиком. ну тогда заводишь эмулятор и работаешь
<Chyngishan1> мне нравится crossover
<Nadezhda> эмулятор это wine?
<Chyngishan1> можно wine
<[s]pam_> wine + твой_любимый_переводчик&)
<Stolzium> Nadezhda: что тебе мешает использовать сайты? multitran.ru, к примеру
<[s]pam_> ?)*
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: для переводчика, я думаю. будет достаточно wine, без особых настроек
<Nadezhda> да ерунда это все, не ведитесь. истинное значение еще требует интерпретации и тд.
<[s]pam_> а для убунты антивирусы есть?)))
<Nadezhda> бум пробовать.
<Stolzium> [s]pam_: да
<Chyngishan1> [s]pam_: clamav
<Nadezhda> а нужны антивирусы?
<Stolzium> Nadezhda: нет
<[s]pam_> только не как куриты
<Chyngishan1> нет =)
<[s]pam_> а с постоянным мониторингом
<masters> нафиг антивирусы, если вирусы не работают под ней
<Chyngishan1>  Nadezhda: я ставлю, только когда wine устанавливаю :-D
<Stolzium> [s]pam_: авира вроде портирована
<[s]pam_> вот у меня вайн стоит, так что ну его на фиг, надо ставить
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: так на всякий случай
<[s]pam_> береженого...
<Stolzium> [s]pam_: скачай Liberte Linux
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda:было один раз когда я запустил левую прогу и потом не мог загрузить свою учётную запись. пришлось нового пользователя создавать
<[s]pam_> что это?))
<Stolzium> [s]pam_: ну если ты так хочешь оберегаться :)
<Stolzium> чтобы не подхватить вирус в большинстве случаев достаточно просто думать головой
<Chyngishan1> Stolzium: и это правильно
<Chyngishan1> на сколько и куда мы переводим часы?
<Chyngishan1> в хабаровске перевалило за полноч
<[s]pam_> вперде на час
<[s]pam_> вперед))))
<Stolzium> Chyngishan1: ты из Хабаровска? :)
<Chyngishan1> да
<Chyngishan1> Stolzium: тоже? земляк?
<Stolzium> совсем даже наоборот :)
<seed22_> перевод времени ночью в субботу или в воскресенье?
<Stolzium> seed22_: в 2 часа ночи 27-го перевести на час вперёд
<seed22_> спасибо
<Stolzium> Chyngishan1: я с Ивановской области :)
<Chyngishan1> Stolzium: ясненько =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: как обносить php 5.2.12 до php 5.3 в freebsd 8.1 ?
<Nadezhda> кажется я начинаю понимать. по сравнению с остальными программами wine очень долго ставится и задает много ненужных вопросов. ubuntu на болид похож.
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: :-D
<Vertrum> Почему музыка воспроизводиться с треском?
<Vertrum> я просто хз как подругому спросить >_<
<Nadezhda> у меня та же проблема была.
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: как выриант с колонками что-то не то. или с самим файлом/диском. залезь в настройки звука, может надо правильное устройство вывода выбрать
<Nadezhda> поставь любой другой плеер
<Nadezhda> мне vlc помог
<Vertrum> Плееры не вариант. ALSA, Pulse тоже особой разницы нет, колонки добротные)
<Vertrum> На винде все гуд пашет. А вот пингвин хорохорится (
<skai> !win | Vertrum
<ubuntuhelp> Vertrum: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Vertrum> Да блин, я ж не сравниваю, я к тому, что железо рабочее
<Vertrum> и не в колонках дело.
<amaze> Как обновить флеш плеер? Через сайт adobe можно?
<[s]pam_> а почему гугль пишет, что сайт howtolinux может навредить моему компьютеру?
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: хорошо. залезь в настройки самого плеера. какой плеер кряхтит? какая версия ос?
<Chyngishan1> что за дистрибутив?
<Vertrum> 10.10. Кряхтит: Deadbeef, Amarok, Rythmbox... Еще че то было... Тоже кряхтит. В настройках плеера выставлял всё возможное. Тщетно. Забыл добавить. losless шипит жутко на высоких частотах -_-
<Vertrum> Вот такой вот гемор
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: сделай громкость в системе немного поменьше максимальной
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: у меня из-за этого шумит и кряхтит. делаешь немного тише и всё нормально
<Chyngishan1> :-D
<Vertrum> ну хоть что-то за весь день :D
<Nadezhda> какую программу посоветуете для записи сd dvd?
<Vertrum> Но проблема не решена, к сожалению
<Chyngishan1> Nadezhda: Brasero
<Vertrum> Тут кстати такой вопрос назрел. Есть ли смысл сносить Pulse  и оставлять ALSA или наоборот?
<Stolzium> Vertrum: звуковая карта встроенная?
<Vertrum> угу
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: погугли. полистай форум
<Nadezhda> thanks
<Vertrum> Да там холивары какие-то =/
<Vertrum> я про форумы)
<Stolzium> Vertrum: ты как и я - смешные чудаки, которые на встроенной звуковой слушают lossless
<Vertrum> пошел дальше искать короче...
<Vertrum> Stolzium: У меня это разновидность паранойи xD
<Stolzium> правда на десктопе у меня не встроенная, но им редко пользуюсь
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/ смотрел?
<Vertrum> Вроде как. Я за сегодня че только не смотрел
<Vertrum> ща еще раз посмотрю
<Vertrum> мб просмотрел че
<Stolzium> Vertrum: посмотри англоязычные ресурсы, там чаще бывают годные советы
<Vertrum> *вздохнул, взял словарь, ушел -_-*
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=83308
<Chyngishan1> Vertrum: надеюсь поможет. ситуация схожая
<Vertrum> Спасибо)
<Chyngishan1> не за что?
<jlewka> народ подскажите а как правильно подключать зеркала?
<jlewka> репы тоесть
<jlewka> всем привет
<skai> jlewka: с молитвами и песнопениями жеж
<skai> !q | jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<jlewka> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена linux. Я пытаюсь подключить дополнительный список репозиториев, но ни как не пойму, когда надо писать styable а main а когда contrib, и на какую именно директорию указывать ссылку
<jlewka> я сделал, deb http://ftp.ru.debian.org/  squeeze main contrib non-free , но это не фига не пашет
<jlewka> тоесть я это добавил в source.list
<skai> jlewka: /join #debian
<skai> jlewka: /join #wikipedia
<jlewka> молчат, но я думаю в убунте похожая система
<skai> jlewka: /join #google
<skai> jlewka: /join #debian.ru
<jlewka> b nfv vjkxfn)
<jlewka> и там молчат)
<edevyatkin> нужно еще папку указать
<amaze> Ребята епт, где скачать Adobe Flash Player
<amaze> http://get.adobe.com/ru/flashplayer/
<skai> jlewka: там написано чем отличается маин от контриба.чем стейбл от прочего.быстро в википедию или на сайт дебиана
<amaze> Там нету для архетиктуры х64
<skai> @voice amaze
<skai> amaze: епты в асечках будешь показывать
<skai> !flash | amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<jlewka> skai, ну это я представляю, данная репа соджержит все три эти категории
<skimmer> приветсвую всех
<skai> jlewka: ты не представляешь.
<Stolzium> jlewka: /join #debian-russian
<Stolzium> там много участников
<jlewka> skai, представляю, но не понимаю, так скорее правильтнее будет)
<Stolzium> а то skai немного не тот канал назвал :)
<skai> Stolzium: это не канал был
<skai> Stolzium: это сайт
<Stolzium> а
<skimmer> есть вопрос по нормальным манам подскажите плиз
<Stolzium> просто с префиксом #, я на канал подумал
<jlewka> я тоже, но после wikipedia догадался уже)
<Stolzium> остальные каналы существуют, к слову :)
<amaze> https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash?field.series_filter=maverick и где здесь кнопка скачать?
<skai> !ppa | amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze: PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<skai> amaze: если на сайте не смог заметить крупную надпись - прочти тут
<san4o> amaze: sudo apt-cache search flashplugin
<Vertrum> И снова в студии нупь вопрос ^^
<Vertrum> Если звуковая у меня ALC880, то в параметрах звука, устройство так же должно называться? 0_о
<amaze> Стой-стой нашел кнопку)
<Ecclesiast> народ ещё такая хрень: включена руcская раcкладка но через раз латинские символы вылезают, помогает неcколько раз нажать клавишу c буквой((((
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Ecclesiast about forum
<ubuntuhelp> Ecclesiast, please see my private message
<amaze> Помогите поставить флэш плеер!
<amaze> Те две ссылки открыл, как устанавливать обьясните подробно.
<skai> amaze: там все подробно написано
<amaze> Там все на английском, а я учил немецкий и то это было давно.
<san4o> amaze: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<san4o> amaze: скопируй в консоль и не мучай людей )
<amaze> san4o: [sudo] password for maze:
<skai> san4o: ты хоть читал, что ему надо?он ведь ищет 64битный поновее
<amaze> san4o: sudo: get: command not found
<san4o> amaze: а угадай
<skai> san4o: а не 32хбитный и иалибсы
<san4o> skai: у меня х64 система все норм пашет
<amaze> Поможете?
<san4o> пару лишних библиотек возможно подтянет
<skai> san4o: у мну тож.но человек четко сказал, что ему надо
<amaze> Там нужно видимо добавить ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<skai> san4o: вот и объясни ему, что такое ппа, если он не понимает слов, написанных в хелпе к ппа
<san4o> skai: человек спрашивает у меня пароль его руут пользователя. сомневаюсь что он точно знает
<amaze> На том сайте в хелпе нету Маверика.
<amaze> Там кончается на 9.04 Крмик.
<skai> san4o: ну а ты всегда начинаешь отвечать в середине обсуждения?
<skai> amaze: потому, что нифига не изменилось
<skai> amaze: тебе по каждому чиху переписывать все должны?
<skai> Adding the PPA to Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) and later
<skai> amaze: и да.очки купи
<skai> amaze: покрупнее.чтобы читать мог буквы.они много странного пишут конечно, но иногда и полезное
<san4o> skai: возможно чтото и пропустил )
<inkvizitor68sl> ура
<inkvizitor68sl> я вспомнил как зайти в znc из вичата
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: конфиг восстановил?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> неа(
<inkvizitor68sl> заново пишу потихоньку
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мог бы у мну спросить:)
<amaze> skai: Спасибо, такой помощи я только и искал.
<skai> amaze: самый полезный совет.по ссылкам все написано.читай
<amaze> skai: Прямо английский выучил и теперь все бог. А как человеку обьяснить, то обосрешься набрать небольшой текст.
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> столько всего настривать
<inkvizitor68sl> так лениво
<skai> amaze: а ты в школе другой язык изучал?если нет - то твои конкретные проблемы.школьную программу ниасилить - твоя беда
<amaze> skai: Ты вот сидишь на супорт канале для чего? Если знаешь людям помогать, или спрашивать советы. А ты пыхтишь как петух в курятнике. Зря стараешься здесь не куры сидят.
<inkvizitor68sl> !support | amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze: Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<skai> amaze: это не суппорт.это добровольный канал помощи.и если ты не можешь прочесть ссылку с помощью - оплати перевод переводчику или юзай гугл транслейт
<amaze> skai: сам написал помощи... А смысл тебе понтоваться из-за того что ты знаешь англ.
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice amaze
<inkvizitor68sl> amaze: завязывай. не помог этот совет - жди следующего.
<skai> amaze: я тебе повторяю - если ты не смог осилить школьные занятия - это только твоя проблема.попробуй на картинки посмотреть.там даже их сделали.имея логику на уровне детского сада - можно понять по картинкам что делать^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice skai
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дай попривиредничать:)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, еду в какой то жопе мира, а 3G ловится
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в жопе всегда самая лучшая связь:)ты куда там ненасытно едешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: пить
<inkvizitor68sl> таки мытысы модем неплох, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> эх, сглазил, 3g отвалился
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не зови яйцо мытысами:)это его обижает
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> а, мы просто в город какой то въехали
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Есть контакт.
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не тот канал же
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> да мне просто ответ получить
<masters> Не подскажите, где находится конфиг у kdm
<skai> вот это я понимаю вброс был.зайти.спросить.уйти
<masters> окно случайно закрыл
<masters> Если кто-то ответил после того как я вышел буду благодарен за повтор ответа
<dima2> Товарищи, кому-нибудь удавалось заставить работать проверку русской орфографии в geany?
<edevyatkin> dima2: aspell-ru пробовал?
<dima2> aspell-ru поставлен, но в geany у меня нет плагина spellcheck. Очень старая система и старый geany 0.16. Тот плагин для geany обязательно нужен?  Ещё пробовал вот эту инструкцию http://portableapps.com/node/21685 в винде для geany 0.20, но для рус. проверка орф. не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> меня даже не выкинуло пока что оО
<edevyatkin> ну судя по названию - нужен.
<edevyatkin> а русские словари где брали?
<Turpoxod> Ребят помогите разобраться с ls рекурсивно?
<Turpoxod> ls --recursive ~/xml ls: невозможно получить доступ к /home/wert/xml: Нет такого файла. А файл есть в подпапке /home/wert/Jufi. Почему так?
<dima2> <edevyatkin> спасибо, попробую в более новом дистре. Словари брал от опеоффиса 3, кажется
<dima2> *опеноффиса
<inkvizitor68sl> зштп
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Failed!
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Есть контакт.
<copyerfiled> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> Turpoxod: потому что ты пытаешься сделать ls -r /home/wert/xml
<dima2> <edevyatkin> можно еще вот отсюда взять http://wiki.flancer.lv/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=pub:tools:eclipse:russian-spell-check
<Turpoxod>  inkvizitor68sl, да я и так ls -r /home/wert/*xml   тоже пробовал
<inkvizitor68sl> ты пытаешься рекурсивно сделать ls -r на каталоги/файлы по шаблону *xml, расположенные в хомяке в случае выше
<inkvizitor68sl> сделай уже ls -alr | grep xml и прекрати придумывать чушь
<Turpoxod> делаю по книге Linux корманный справочник (Скотт Граннеман), там такой код приведен как пример
<inkvizitor68sl> ну значит не зря его книга не стала известной.
<Turpoxod> inkvizitor68sl, нет, это я умею просто интересно никогда не пользовался ls -r решил попробовать
<Turpoxod> ls -alr | grep xml кстати не рекурсивно, получается только тек каталог
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ls -alr /home/user , само собой
<Turpoxod> ls -alr ~/ | grep xml да так и делал
<Turpoxod> может рекурсия не работатет в данной верси LS ? такое бывает?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Turpoxod> если не тяжело может кто либо у себя проверить этот код ? ls -alr ~/ | grep xml находит ли в подпапках файлы?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм, что то я торможу тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Понг понг понг...
<inkvizitor68sl> Turpoxod: ls --recursive /home/inky/ | grep mp3
<edevyatkin> интересно, на канале 79 человек. где все эти люди??
<UA1000> NJ;T BP CYF YT DS[JLZN
<UA1000> тоже из сна не выходят )))
<inkvizitor68sl> edevyatkin: спят же
<SergeyIT> UA1000, частично, глаза закрыты, а руки работают
<UA1000> а мозг выключен..
<SergeyIT> UA1000, а что такое мозг?
<edevyatkin> спят? а откуда большинство? по Москве сейчас девять часов
<UA1000> это то место которым человек думает )
<UA1000> я из СПб
<SergeyIT> UA1000, Флорида?
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, афк
<Stolzium> выпал, не успел
<chelaxe> ку
<Stolzium> <Turpoxod> ls --recursive ~/xml ls: невозможно получить доступ к /home/wert/xml: Нет такого файла. А файл есть в подпапке /home/wert/Jufi. Почему так?
<Stolzium> ответ проще
<Stolzium> пробел ставить надо
<Stolzium> а, его уже и нет
<Ecclesiast> как правильно прописать команду, а то у мну ошибка лезет.
<Ecclesiast>  sudo apt-get update -fix-missing
<Ecclesiast> E: Неизвестный параметр командной строки 'i' [из -fix-missing].
<skai> --
<skai> два тире
<skai> или просто -f
<Stolzium> а книжка Граннемана отнюдь неплохая
<Ecclesiast> skai спасибо
<Nadezhda> Добрый вечер. пытаюсь поставить mozilla ff4. скачала архив firefox-4.0.tar.bz2. распаковала. там набор файлов, устанавливать нечего. через terminal тоже ничего, он вместо этого seamonkey поставил.
<Nadezhda> выручите, кто может.
<artus> Nadezhda, эм.. а зачем тебе tar.bz2 ?
<artus> чем тебе deb не угодил?
<artus> или лутше того из репозитория поставить
<Nor8> Nadezhda: Есть репы
<Nadezhda> что там было на сайте то и скачивала. сейчас попробую.
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<Nadezhda> у меня уже ff3.4 стоит и вот 4.0 не хочет вставать
<Nor8> Nadezhda: По ссылке репозитории, добавь их, все само встанет
<artus> tar xjf firefox-4.0.tar.bz2 && cd firefox-4.0 && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<artus> но это изврат )
<Nadezhda> может пока 3 удалить?
<Nor8> artus: Да не, норм, но зачем, если репы есть
<Nor8> Nadezhda: Ты репы умеешь добавлять?
<artus> Nor8, вот я  иговорю, изврат)
<Nadezhda> кто такие репы?
<Nor8> artus: Не изврат, а альтернативный вариант решения проблемы)))
<AndreX> )
<Nor8> Nadezhda: репозитории
<artus> при наличии ппа для убунты на любой извращенный вкус самому собирать ff это таки ацкий изврат)
<Nadezhda> приложения из репозитория, делаю так: открываю приложения, центр прилож ubuntu , там нахожу в поиске то что мне надо и все быстро ставится. правильно?
<edevyatkin> правильно
<Stolzium> Nadezhda: посмотри программу Y PPA Search вдобавок
<skai> !ppa | Nadezhda
<ubuntuhelp> Nadezhda: PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<skai> Stolzium: нафига?
<Stolzium> удобная
<tengry> Nadezhda. лучше ставить через Синаптик
<Stolzium> на мой взгляд
<skai> Stolzium: уже дали инструкцию на ппа.нафиг добавлять проблемы тому, кто итак ниче не понимает
<Nor8> Nadezhda: Да, синаптиком удобнее
<Nadezhda> синаптик это у нас где
<edevyatkin> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<artus> Stolzium, ога, ставит что то, откуда то , а что и откуда не важно, так ?
<Nor8> skai: Пусть разбирается
<skai> Nor8: хорошо.ты сам хотел:)
<Nor8> Nadezhda:  Синаптик в администровании
<artus> Nor8, не ври, удобние aptitude )
<Stolzium> это гуй к добавлению реп
<skai> Nadezhda: обратись в личку к Nor8.он будет твоим учителем и все объяснит
<[doctor]> добрый вечер
<artus> добрый
<Nor8> Ко мне в ученицы только по конкурсу, биографию + фото в купальнике, иначе никак :-D
<Nadezhda> мастер йода))
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<redbka> вечер добрый! Тут можно глупые вопросы задавать?)
<Nor8> Nadezhda: Да, да, мастер йода и зеленки, добрый доктор Айболит
<tengry> Nadezhda. Синаптик это: Система/Администрирование/Менеджер пакетов Синаптик
<Nadezhda> да, нашла, ставлю
<AndreX> redbka: для глупых вопросов есть другие места
<Nor8> Ай молодца
<skai> !no ppa is <reply> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<Nor8>  redbka: Удиви нас вопросом. Опять интернет удалил?
<redbka> опять? 0_о
<artus> интересно, посему у надежды идент сергей )
<edevyatkin> удалил интернет? с этого места поподробнее
<redbka> эммм) не, эт не про меня)
<Nor8> artus:))) Это ея друк
<skai> а то столько неудачников плачет, что ниасилили в школе выучить английский, что просто необходимо добавить описание на русском
<artus> Nor8, дадада)
<skai> artus: дык ахтунги, и те, кто надеется на спвпf
<redbka> я хочу на рабочку поставить несколько картинок, чтоб менялись. Так вот, вижу что стандартные средства это умеют.. Ток как? :)
<artus> redbka, кто такая рабочка и зачем на нее картинки ставить?
<Nor8>  skai: Скоро в школе, с такими реформами, достаточно будет уметь скворечник делать и отжиматься 10 раз, а английский это роскошь )))))
<redbka> фон рабочего стола
<skai> redbka: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/indicator-wallpaper-changer-anyone/
<redbka> Cgfcb,j! ^)
<redbka> Спасибо! :)
<skai> Nor8: пока такого нет - я буду неуважать тех, кто не осилил
<skai> Nor8: а когда станет - я буду неуважать тех, кто ниасилил до того, как все поменяли
<edevyatkin> школьный английский и технический английский это немного разные вещи, мягко говоря
<skai> edevyatkin: а ты видишь технический? я вижу обычный
<skai> edevyatkin: зависит от того, сколько тебе выделено серого вещества, чтобы учиться и понимать
 * [doctor] неуважает всех кто не осилил хотя бы один иностранный язык... это базовое образование
 * skai пожал руку [doctor]
<[doctor]> скай а почему у тебя +v?
<skai> [doctor]: инки не любит, когда я неуважаю ниасиляторов англицкого:)
<skai> [doctor]: он у нас толераст:)
<redbka> Скай, Доктор: О ужас, вы меня не уважаете :'(
<[doctor]> интересно даже кто тебе после +v выдаст +k & +b)))
<Nor8> Свет все погасили?
<aleksei> sudo ln -l /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www   -  почему ссылку не прописывает? :(
<[doctor]> redbka, подозреваю что это по барабану нам обоим)
<Lorgus> во плин... Барыкин помер.... 59 лет
<skai> [doctor]: ой да ладно:)
<skai> @devoice
<skai> @deop sharikoff
<redbka> аа, ну ладно :D
<skai> теперь дзен:)
<tengry> Nor8: тебя двойной щелчок не выделяет)))
<Nor8> Lorgus: Впервые вижу пользователя линукса, слушающего Барыкина, это нонсенс какой то
<Nor8> tengry: А зачем?
<tengry> а так, смешно
<Lorgus> Nor8,  эт потому как тебе лет мало.. не дорос еще...
<[doctor]> Nor8, а кого должен слушать пользователь линупса?)
<skai> [doctor]: disturbed
<[doctor]> точнее убунту-юзер
<Nor8>  Lorgus: Мне вообще не мало лет уже и Барыкина я еще при красных по телеку ыидел
<Nor8> видел*
<skai> вот че плохо в блютус мыши...случайно скатилась со стола - и не зависла на проводе в сантиметре от пола:(
<[doctor]> skai, ой ли?
<skai> [doctor]: http://www.last.fm/user/skai-falkorr
<artus> skai, угу, и акумы в одну сторону, мыша в другую )))
<Nor8> skai: Так скатилась или столкнул?
<Lorgus> Nor8,  я не буду тебе читать лекции про жизнь ЛЮБОГО человека... но к смерти ЛЮБОГО человека надо относиться уважительно.. даже к смерти БОМЖА..
<skai> artus: не.батарейки:)самое интересное - батарейка за 10 рублей(фирма космос.рекомендую) третью неделю работает.а энержайзер сдох за неделю
<tengry> Её коте напугал ))
<skai> Nor8: мизинчиком задел - она и поехала по коврику со стола
<Nor8> Lorgus: Где я высказал неуважение? Только без истерики ответь.
<artus> skai, космос да, сила )
<skai> artus: 10 рублей.а держит в три раза больше, чем те, что за 100
<Lorgus> Nor8,  тут ты парав.. просто задело... Кто слушает...
<skai> и до сих пор не начлось предупреждение о том, что ниже 30% заряда
<Lorgus> оопс.. прав
<skai> artus: купил упаковку за 40 рублей.хватит до лета минимум.
<Lorgus> и еще собираются пенсионный возрас поднять.. если даже люди у которых бабки есть , себя спасти не могут...
<Nor8> Lorgus: Так артист, график такой, чем больше работает, тем больше денег, пенсии то у них как у всех
 * [doctor] в истории с Барыкиным не видит корреляции между "бабки" и "себя спаси"
<Nor8> Lorgus: + все наливают
<skai> [doctor]: ну у человека траедия и повод выпить.и не такое услышишь еще:)
<Lorgus> Nor8, да... наливают.. но не все пьют... щас дураков то нет
<Nor8> Lorgus: Посмотри на его последние фото, всё сам поймешь. в ЖЖ выложили http://sadalskij.livejournal.com/168512.html
<Nor8> Lorgus: Так что, и наливали, и пил
<Quake> Добрый вечер
<Lorgus> ну Садальскому и списдеть не влом..
<artus> @voice Lorgus
<Nor8> Lorgus: На фото посмотри, а не Садальского
<Quake> Кто подскажет как решить проблему? Laptop RoverBook Discovery, поставил Ubuntu 10.10, не пашет WiFi, написано wireless is disabled
<Quake> как решить проблему?
<skai> Quake: найти экстрасенса
<Lorgus> вот в англии например к словарю добавили слова из инета.. наиболее популярные.... а мы в деревне живем...
<Nor8> Quake: Отгуглить проблему для начала
<Nor8> Lorgus: В нашей деревне матом не ругаются))
<Quake> skai: по моему всё ясно написано :)
<AndreX> Quake: ну раз ясно тогда сделать его enabled
<Quake> Nor8 гугл ничем не помог, все найденные решения не работают
<skai> Quake: я тебе тоже.экстрасенс расскажет тебе, какое желео в твоем ноуте и ты сможешь загуглить как запустить твою вафлю
<Lorgus> Nor8,  плин.. это слова из русского языка... не зря же ещ великий Даль писал что он не все слова вносит..
<Lorgus> еще
<Lorgus> а раз им так много лет то они имеют право на жизнь..
<Nor8> Lorgus: А еще есть такое явление как культура поведения в общественных местах, в рамках которой выражаться на людях не принято
<Lorgus> хех.. англия приняла слова которым стока же скока и инету.... а наши и за сотню лет не принимают..
<skai> Lorgus: снова сыграем в попытайся обойти бан за флуд?
<edevyatkin> в биосе включен вайфай?
<Quake> skai: если ты не сталкивался с проблемой, зачем троллить? Можно наводящие вопросы задавать. Думал тут есть умы, кто сталкивался.
<Quake> edevyatkin: да, в Windows оно работает и запускается нормально.
<Lorgus> skai,  флуд = Флуд (от неверно произносимого англ. flood — наводнение, затопление[1]) — размещение однотипной информации на нескольких ветках форума или разных форумах, одной повторяющейся фразы, символов, букв, слов, одинаковых графических файлов или просто
<Lorgus> повторяющихся коротких сообщений на веб-форумах, в чатах и блогах.
<Quake> edevyatkin: во многих местах рекомендация обновить bios до последнего, обновил до того что есть последний на сайте. не помогло.
<Nor8>  Quake: При установке Убунту могло и отключить
<Lorgus> skai,  где такое увидел ?
<skai> Quake: дада.если мама тебе говорила, что ты уникален - она тебе врала.даже у ровера по некольку моделейй в серии дискавер.иди открой газетку и найди сайт экстрасенсов
<AndreX> Quake: но есть 1 к 85 и это ты
<Lorgus> skai,  и ?
<Lorgus> skai,  че молчим то ???
<skai> @kban --user Lorgus 42000 даже грин говорит, что ты не понимаешь, что такое флуд.это не повод флудить на канале.
<Stolzium> Lorgus: перестань, сейчас бан схватишь же
<Stolzium> вот, не успел
<Quake> AndreX: есть чего полезного сказать? Или так ради красного словца влез?
<XLeonX> не работает куб рабочего стола не работает в Linux что делать ?
<Quake> XLeonX: зря спросил. Сейчас будет ответ, что надо его ВКЛЮЧИТЬ
<Nor8> Quake: Спс, Кэп
<AndreX> Quake: а говорить нечего ты подробнеё обьясни чё там у тебя за вайфай адаптер хотябы
<roboslone> Доброго времени усток
<XLeonX> но я все делал как в видео в картинках не помогает видео Ati radion 7000 64 мб
<roboslone> суток*
<skai> AndreX: он не может.он не способен погуглить модель своего ноута и узнать
<dsc6177> Всем привет! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли возможность задействовать аппаратное ускорение для флеш плеера с видеоадаптером Radeon HD 4250
<Quake> AndreX: Discovery B215
<Quake> AndreX: Код модели J2
<skai> dsc6177: наверное.на омгубунту вроде писали чет такое
<go8765> помогите плиз - нее хочет пиджин заходить в ирс
<go8765> пишет Your username is invalid. Please make sure that your username contains only alphanumeric characters.
<skai> Quake: о.ты сообразил назвать хотя бы свой ноут:)молодец молодец.а теперь скажи ка нам, какая в нем вафля.ввиду того, что гугл ты так и не осилил - просто посмотри в lspci
<Quake> AndreX: видимо Intel. Карта wifi PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<wadyn> недавно видел статью, что apt может одновременно использовать несколько репозиториев и их зеркал, но я никогда не заставал apt за этим благим делом, вот и вопрос как его заставить скачивать паралельно с нескольких одинаковых репозиториев?
<XLeonX> да кстати я запустил cs 1.6 в Linux ubuntu спрашивать http://vkontakte.ru/radiorecord1
<Nor8> wadyn: По кмолчанию он и так качает
<skai> Quake: bcmwl-kernel-source  bcmwl-modaliase стоит?
<skai> @voice XLeonX
<Quake> skai: нет ещё
<skai> Quake: ну так поставь
<wadyn> Nor8, а принудительно никак его не заставить ?
<artus> @kick XLeonX не умничай
<Nor8> wadyn:  А зачем?
<skai> artus: от он хитрец:)
 * |Daniel| Hi 2 all
<wadyn> меня скорость не устраивает )
<artus> skai, и вообще , сброс войса лечится баном )
<Nor8> wadyn: Зайди в репы и нажми выбрать лучший сервер"
<go8765> lsr насчёт пиджина подскажите плиз
<Nor8> wadyn: И он выберет оптимальный
<skai> artus: да я тока отвлекся на жабу:)даж не заметил:)
<wadyn> да всё равно, у моего провайдера говно каналы ), скорость с каждого выше 500 кб в сек не поднимается
<skai> wadyn: мажорина жадная
<Stolzium> go8765: в username удали неприемлемые символы
<skai> wadyn: люди со 128 килобит сидят по рашке
<skai> wadyn: а ты от 4х мегабит нос воротишь
<Nor8> wadyn:  Тогда ты тролль, тебя в бан нужно отправить((
<Nor8> )) *
<wadyn> я раньше даже на 64 кбит в сек сидел _)
<skai> go8765: ты в школе какой язык изучал?
<go8765> Stolzium: что из этого неприемлимо - zuner ?
<Stolzium> go8765: кроме никнейма есть username
<Stolzium> go8765: потыкайся в настройки, там ничего сложного нет
<go8765> skai: я так понимаю что ты хочешь намекнуть на то что я не понимаю , что оно мне пишет что в имени недопустимые символы ? :)
<skai> go8765: ну тип того.иначе бы он не жаловался на это
<wadyn>  В APT есть коровья СУПЕРСИЛА. _) что за еревод?
<go8765> Stolzium: потыкал - не помогает
<wadyn> *перевод
<User313[web]> всем привет, подскажите пожалуйста, стоит Ubuntu 10.10, днём пытался wi-fi у знакомого взломать (интересно было что да как) прописывал через терминал, проги ставил, рекомендоваые для данного дела, вечером зашёл при: переход>домашний коталог, ....
<seed22_> wadyn а что, это не так? :-D
<skai>        This APT has Super Cow Powers.
<skai> дословный перевод
<go8765> skai: я юзернейм выше написсал-=вроде как ничего недопустимого в нём нету ?
<skai> User313[web]: аж заинтриговал.мы должны догадаться, что у тебя произошло?
<Stolzium> go8765: попробуй отключить-включить аккаунт. пиджин тупит порой
<wadyn> seed22_, я аж в ступоре был когда это прочитал )
<Stolzium> go8765: ну, это в том случае, если ошибки не выдаёт. а так - правь username
<AndreX> User313[web]: или ты просто пришол мыслёй поделиться
<skai> AndreX: нене.это конкурс.кто угадает - получит приз:)печеньку:)
<skai> и бан за флуд
<User313[web]> интересно что я мог сделать не так, что бы выдовал ошибку?
<AndreX> skai: ну он хоть бы чё палезного сказал ))
<go8765> Stolzium: Соединение разорвано. какой юзернейм написать - nickkk - подойдёт ?
<wadyn> go8765,  у тебя что фантазии не хватает?
<Stolzium> go8765: пойдёт
<skai> !q | User313[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User313[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<go8765> Stolzium: Соединение разорвано.
<go8765> Stolzium: Your username is invalid. Please make sure that your username contains only alphanumeric characters.
<go8765> Stolzium: чё посоветуете ?
<Stolzium> ох, блин
<wadyn> go8765, тебе либо кодировку сменить либо клиент
<seed22_> народ, у меня проблемы с битторрент клиентом Deluge: большая часть торрентов в статусе Queued, и только три-четыре - seeding. Соответственно рейтинг на трекере правильно не считается. Трекер rutracker.org  Никто больше с таким не сталкивался? Порт для входящих открыт, ка
<go8765> wadyn: utf-8  стоит
<skai> seed22_: так.или ты сам переведешь слово  Queued с английского на русский, или пойдешь побьешь своего учителя английского, за то, что он тебя ничему не научил
<go8765> менять клиент - не самый лучший совет :) тем более это же пиджин ..
<Nor8> skai: Кстати, как сейчас в России с изучением языков в средней школе? Так же плохо как и при СеСеСеРе?
<skai> go8765: http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/irc
<skai> Nor8: хуже.люди стали тупее
<seed22_> skai ну, "в очереди", и что? анонс с этого торрента до трекера не доходит. Ошибка, время ожидания соединения истекло. Сеть в порядке 100%
<wadyn> в сссз нормально вроде учили =)
<Nor8> wadyn: В отдельных школах, вообщем было плохо
<skai> seed22_: хорошо.попробуем понять, что значит слово "в очереди"
<skai> seed22_: твои идеи есть?
<seed22_> клиент не может обработать все торренты сразу? сомневаюсь
<Nor8> skai: Песни Тимати не помогают изучению иностранного? 8-)
<seed22_> что еще за очередь может быть в данном контексте
<skai> seed22_: почти.в настройках есть пункт сколько торрентов активных всего, сколько закачек активных всего.и сколько отдач активных всего.остальные получают статус "в очереди"
<seed22_> личеры на этих раздачах есть... ограничений на раздачу в настройках клиента нет
<skai> seed22_: достаточно глянуть в настройки торрент клиента.
<go8765> skai: а то что я с форточек конекчусь - меня не может обрывать ?
<skai> seed22_: обычно люди сначала копают настройки, а потом лезут в инет:)
<seed22_> хм :)
<seed22_> а ну-ка
<skai> чет я сам ответил на вопрос, который человек мог найти легко в своей проге.даж странно.чет я добрею прям на глазах
<Nika_> всем привет, почему когда запускаю игру через ваин ( need for speed most wanted ) звука нет в игре?
<skai> Nika_: лицензия или пиратка?
<Nika_> ператка
<skai> Nika_: ничем помочь не могу
<Nika_> хотя, когда была убунта 10.04 звук был
<Nika_> печально
<AndreX> Nika_: #winehq
<artus> @voice Nika_
<artus> обсуждать материалы, противоречащие действующему законодательству РФ, запрещено
<skai> Nika_: тут запрещено обсуждать темы, нарушающие законодательство рф.а пиратство - нарушение закона
<go8765> skai: ман твой вроди-как и не отличается от того что - на ubuntu - ru и я по нему и включал пиджина - так в чём может быть проблема ?
<seed22_> skai >остальные получают статус "в очереди" - до этого я бы не додумался сам. Или очень долго с нервотрепкой додумывался бы.. Спасибо.
<Nika_> оу, я не знала, простите
<Nor8> Nika_: Видимо, нужно насроить в вайне звук
<Nika_> там уже все что можно крутила
<go8765> помогите с пиджином! :)
<Nor8>  Nika_: Не слушай его, он пугает)))
<skai> artus: слушай я вот днем думал - а не приравнять ли ответ на некорректный вопрос, нарушающий правила - нарушением этих же правил со стороны других людей?:)
<Nika_> skai, а если игра скаченная, а ключ купленный, то это тоже считается пиратка?
<seed22_> Nika_ я читал, что чтобы в виндовых играх под вайном работал нормально звук, в настройках вайна устройством вывода звука должно стоять OSS. Я так сталкера (лицензия!!!) запускал
<skai> Nika_: ключи отдельно от игры не продаются
<Nika_> гык
<amaze> Nika_: игра считается лицензионной, если используется лицензионный ключ.
<skai> amaze: в каждый кряк встроен лицензный ключ и способ обюхода проверки его валидности.теперь будем считать его лицензией?
<go8765> люди добрые - пиджином кто-то пользуется, аналогичная проблема возникала ?
<Nor8> Nika_: Альсу включи в вайне и будет звук
<Nika_> и алса была, и осс тоже..
<Nika_> по разному уже делала
<Nor8>  Nika_: Только альса
<Nor8> И ничего больше
<Stolzium> go8765: прокси выстави в None
<amaze> skai: Я сейчас не про кряки говорю, а про ключи к играм. Знаешь такую систему steampowered.com?
<skai> amaze: и чем стим относится к признанию человека, что он качал пиратку?
<amaze> Люди помогите с правильным выводом звука на колонки, а то он у меня весь звук идет через саб :)
<Nika_> алса и так стоит.. тыцаю на проверить звук. и никак, ноль эмоции
<go8765> Stolzium:  всё  равно -  Your username is invalid. Please make sure that your username contains only alphanumeric characters.
<Quake> skai: поставил
<amaze> skai: Я думал он говорит, что установил игру и ввел свой лицензионный ключ.
<skai> Quake: рад за тебя
<go8765> это при том что name - nickkk
<Quake> skai: чего дальше?
<skai> amaze: не.он чесно сказал, что пиратка
<Quake> skai: bcmwl
<amaze> skai: В любом случае если скачать любую игру с торрента и ввести в нее ключ лицензионный, то она будет лицензией.
<skai> Quake: теперь грузи модуль ядра и все
<Stolzium> go8765: слушай, по правде проверь все настройки. ну вообще все. у тебя нелепая проблема какая-то, ей богу
<skai> amaze: если это оригинальный образ.без кряка и репака - да.но с натяжкой.если этот образ был сделал в том же стиме,а не снят с чужой копии.
<Nor8> Nika_: В вайне самом звука нет?
<Nika_> угу
<Nika_> во всех играх нету звука
<Stolzium> amaze: только если на торренте именно такая комплектация, которая выдана производителем. а не модифицированная
<skai> amaze: тогда купленный ключ в стиме(непонятно, че мешает скачать там же и образ, дающийся вместе с ключом) будет лицензным
<Nor8> Nika_: Ну так это вайн значит криво встал
<Nika_> переставить над?
<go8765> Stolzium: я чёсно говоря не очень во всех настройках и разбираюсь - что знал вроди как проверил - (потому и за помощью сюда пришёл)
<[doctor]> skai, у меня небольшое подозрение что вопрос касался в большей степени вайна...и как показывает лог, именно вайна... причем тут правила про законы РФ?
<amaze> Ребят я сейяас взял в пример, то что если я купил например игру и запорол диск, то я беру образ диска и устанавливаю его вводя свой ключ с коробки. Я сейчас об этом :)
<go8765> Stolzium: прокси выставил в none
<amaze> Помогите со звуком!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<skai> [doctor]: ну так если бы не ответила, что пиратка - не касался.а так - мы сознательно и с полным осознанием всего помогаем запустить нелегальный окнтент.а это уже соучастие:)
<Nor8> Nika_: Видимо
<skai> !pm > Quake
<ubuntuhelp> Quake, please see my private message
<go8765> Stolzium:  что ещё можно проверить ?
<Stolzium> amaze: к примеру мне дистриб 7ки качали, а я ключ получал по студенческой лицензии. но качали именно с офф. сайта. просто у меня инет медленный :)
<Nika_> блин, какой неудобный этот пиджин, а квирк сюды чего т не впускает..
<skai> по студ лицензии дают скачать с мсдн.только там законные раздачи образов.
<Stolzium> skai: оттуда и качали
<[doctor]> skai, предлагаю внести в правила что сначала пользователь доказывает свою невиновность по каждому закону, потом предъявляет чеки на хорд, потом получает ответ)
<skai> Stolzium: ну вот.это легально и абсолютно законно.
<[doctor]> *хард
<skai> [doctor]: а это хорошая идея:)и анализ траффика с нета за весь период пользования, чтобы выявить - не качал ли че незаконного:)
<amaze> skai: Помоги вывести звук на колонки?)
<Stolzium> go8765: честно говоря я уже не юзаю пиджин, но у меня траблов не было
<skai> amaze: алсамиксерь поставь
<Nika_> хз, лиц не лиц, но в онлаин меня с этим ключом впускают
<amaze> skai: Напиши название оригинальное)
<Stolzium> go8765: не оставляй пустых полей там в настрйоках ирц аккаунта
<skai> amaze: алсамиксер
<go8765> Stolzium: дык и у меня раньше не было
<AndreX> amaze: alsamixer
<amaze> skai: Спасибо.
<amaze> AndreX: Спасибо, большое)
<Quake> skai: до Ubuntu 8.04 wifi запускался без всяких
<skai> AndreX: ты что?он жеж не знает английского.он сам жаловался, что не понимает буржуйских слов.ты ему по русски давай:)
<artus> [doctor], и до кучи атестат и мед. страховку )
<skai> artus: справку от нарколога:)
<Quake> а потом что-то в указанной версии сломали и всё.
<artus> *тт
<amaze> skai: дерзко, цепкий)
<AndreX> skai: ну это как бы его проблема в школе учиться надо было ))
<Quake> skai: самое смешное, если отправить ноут с sleep mode клавишей Fun-F2 и потом опять включить - сеть начинала работать
<skai> AndreX: я ему тоже самое сказал.не каждый способен
<Nika_> ладно, пойду переставлять.
<skai> Quake: тогда гугли по поводу acpi и питания вафли
<amaze> Что лучше? alsamixer или alsamixergui?????
<go8765> Stolzium: аллллииилллуууяяя :) спс - там на второй вкладке имя пользователя надо было зафиг*чить !
<Quake> skai: да не, ничего полезного за 2 года не найдено
<Quake> skai: я думал мож кто сталкивался тут.
<AndreX> amaze: первое наверно
<skai> qиди на сайт производителя и качни биос свежий
<Quake> skai: проходили, сегодня поставил самый свежий (их всего две версии выходило).
<amaze> AndreX: ну поидее нужен gnome-alsamixer?
<skai> https://github.com/404.html
<skai> сразу видны люди с юмором
<skai> ой вей
<skai> фух
<skai> 01:59:48
<AndreX> amaze: зачем и консолный сойдёт а регулятор громкости и так есть
<skai> 03:00:31
<skai> думал почему три часа
<skai> от оно что, михалыч
<go87651> таперь можна из нормального клиента перейти к основному вопросу :) : slim после ввода логина и пароля пишет - failed to execute login command
<skai> go87651: логи ищи
<skai> go87651: конфиг слима изучай
<skai> go8765: скорее всего строку инициализации не так ввел
<go87651> skai: всмысле логин - пароль ?
<skai> go87651: всмысле строку инициализации
<amaze> Господа, подскажите игрушку онлайн, чтобы она и на Ubuntu и с Windows играть могли)
<go87651> skai: ты не поветишь - но в арчвики слима нет ни слова про строку инициализации - поэтому поподробнее пжлст если можно
<skai> amaze: http://wellgames.com/ru/free_online/glassez/
<skai> go87651: ищи конфиг
<[doctor]> amaze, travian)
<amaze> Вы полюбому прикалываетесь. Меня флэш и браузерки не интересуют.
<amaze> Знаете такую игрушку NFK(NeedForKill)
<amaze> Наподобии ее)
<go87651> skai: в смысле свой - и чё мне с ним потом делать (я хочу уточнить что пару месяцев сё исправно работало - и тут ни с того ни с сего .. на те ... так же могу сказать что пользовался этим http://constable.blog.ru/81574467.html в попытке исправить ситуацию - не помогло )
<Stolzium> go87651: ок :) рад за тебя
<go87651> Stolzium: теперь - началось решение основной траблы :)
<go87651> Stolzium: slim пишет -  failed to execute login command
<Stolzium> go87651: да я читал
<Stolzium> насчёт слима не вкурсе вообще
<go87651> у меня чё-то возникает идея временно его снести и поставить gdm
<go87651> кстати консольно всё логинится - а слим чё-то бурчит...
<skai> go87651: сноси все логин менеджеры и пропиши все в xinit
<go87651> skai: смерти моеё захотел ? :)
<skai> go87651: как и всех людей, на этой планете
<go87651> а как кстати сейчас снести слим ? а активировать gdm ?
<AndreX> go87651: ну поставь его
<AndreX> или загрузу xface или чё там у тя в init пропиши
<go87651> AndreX: он стоит и даже после консольного входа я пробовал его запустить - но у залогиниться он не смог - написал - произошла проблема с сервером конфигурации (/usr/lib/libconf ....)
<AndreX> ну значит второе
<go87651> AndreX: поподробнее можно ?
<go87651> чё за init ?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell go87651 about google
<ubuntuhelp> go87651, please see my private message
<go87651> skai: я немного попробовал уже посмотреть
<go87651> AndreX: ты имеешь ввиду что-то наподобе этого http://drunkhawk.livejournal.com/30669.html ?
<AndreX> почти но тоже соёдёт
<AndreX> й*
<go87651> AndreX:  lsr это пробовал - не помоголо .
<go87651> спс за помощь - кое чё нарыл - иду менять менеджера
<copyerfiled> народ, а вы слышали такую тему, что в инете появился ресурс, некий сайт арендовывающий мощьности юзерных компов, для облачных вычислений, некий англоязычный сайт вроде от гуглов, чтоли или кто там облаками увлекается, кто знает как на него выйти?
<skai> copyerfiled: спросить гугла
<copyerfiled> так я в англ неочень
<copyerfiled> просто может кто знает
<AndreX> опять двадцать пяд
<skai> AndreX: нене.погодь.сначал уточнить
<skai> copyerfiled: тебе в школе преподавали немецкий или французский?
<copyerfiled> skai да ну ладно тебе, зачем сразу стебаться :(
<skai> AndreX: не.ты прав.
<Nika_> не получилось у меня ничего
<skai> Nika_: купи лицензию.все будет нормально
<AndreX> skai: :)
<Nika_> да на винде нормально все. звук есть
<skai> Nika_: венда куплена лицензия?
<Nika_> нет
<copyerfiled> skai меня из десятого выперли за то что слишком увлекся программированием на ассемблере на своем спектруме, преподавали англ, комп понимать могу, людей - нет
<skai> Nika_: мало того, что оффтоп, так и еще второе правило нарушено
<AndreX> есть же специальный ресурс специально для вайна называется #winehq
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как можно вызвать, из баша, всплывающее окно с кнопочкой "ОК" ?
<skai> jlewka: напиши прогу на сях и вызывай ее из баша
<jlewka> а стандартный средств нема?(
<AndreX> я знаю тока всплафающее сообщение
<jlewka> это я тоже знаю, но немного не подойдет)
<jlewka> пойду искать Си для чайников)
<skai> jlewka: нафиг.на чайник ставь фряху
<AndreX> и на кофейник тоже
<skai> на кофейник netbsd ставят
<AndreX> )
<jlewka> не, боюсь, что после того как поставлю его на чайник, он будет делать все, крме как кипечения воды)
<skai> jlewka: тыж не емакс ставишь
<skai> jlewka: все будет нормально
<amaze> У кого ноутбук?
<AndreX> !ask > amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> я чего-то пропустил?
<Poison82> amaze:: у меня
<fing> Уважаемые, как убрать посторонние шумы в 10,10 (а-ка рассыпающийся песок при проигрывании звуков, в том числе системных)
<SergeyIT> jlewka, усеть для баша диалоги...
<SergeyIT> есть )
<AndreX> fing: может в алсамиксер ваключить всякие line aux mic итд
<amaze> Помогите с правильным выводом звука на ноутбуке.
<amaze> У меня он через саб идет, а не через колонки.
<amaze> Вся опоратура встроенная.
<amaze> Алсамикшер не помог, все в нем тыкал.
<Poison82> amaze:: а что значит правильный?
<jlewka> SergeyIT, как я паонял, они в терминале работают?
<amaze> Poison82: он у меня через савбуфер играет, и колонки как быдто здесь не пределах)
<skai> !enter > amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze, please see my private message
<fing> AndreX: игрался с alsamixer'om ничем не помогло, в прежних версиях спасало отрубание всего левого в alsa и уменьшение громкости микрофона, в данном случае увы и ах
<SergeyIT> jlewka, щас гляну
<AndreX> amase может так тебе поможет http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<AndreX> amaze: ^
<Poison82> amaze:: будь добр, еще раз, только по русски и точнее
<fing> хм.... есть инфа по убиванию pulsa?
<amaze> Poison82: Все звуки играют через савбуфер, а через колонки ничего не воспроизвод.
<AndreX> fing: и тебе к ста http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<amaze> AndreX: у меня звук есть, только он через саб, а не через колонки.
<AndreX> мне вот интересно что это за мега ноут с сабом в нутри ))
<Poison82> думаю тут не в алсе дело, ты поключил-то все правильно?
<fing> Andrex: к сожалению попытки поставить alsa даже при успешном выполнении звук отвалился окончательно alsamixer даже не реагирует
<SergeyIT> jlewka, пользую zenity. Терминал не запускаю. Сделал кнопочку с командой sh /.../file.sh
<amaze> AndreX: MSI GX-740 (Core i7)
<amaze> Poison82: вся аппаратура встроенная, у меня ноут)
<Poison82> в ноут встроенная?? ты пиши конкретно и подробно, телепаты и провидцы курить ушли
<jlewka> SergeyIT, спс, щас попробую
<AndreX> fing: на форуме смотри
<jlewka> SergeyIT, то что надо, спасибо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм скайп начали дальше розвивать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Появилась на офф сайте вкладка http://www.skype.com/intl/ru/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/beta/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или это мну глючит
<jlewka> ну, во всяком случае нечего нвого не выпустили они еще
<Zaxer> доброй ночи всем
<Zaxer>  для проца  Intel64  , нужен дитсрибутив  amd64 ?
<AndreX> необязательно
<Zaxer>  понятно, тоесть лучш качать i386
<AndreX> без разницы
<Zaxer> AndreX: спасибо, т.е. можно свободно ставить amd64 на проц  Intel64 , просто нас смутило что проц intel , а дистрибутив amd64
<kg__> join #django
<amaze> Слушайте только что понял, что у меня со звуком все впорядке, только у меня он идет не туда куда нужно.
<amaze> До этого думал, что это все из-за не работающих колонок, но оказывается из-за того что звук выводится через саб, а не через колонки.
<artus> а саб это не колонка? ))
<SergeyIT> amaze, только вчера здесь кто-то об этом говорил
<amaze> artus: Колонка, но не для этого преднозначена.
<amaze> SergeyIT: Я здесь уже 4 день об этом говорю.
<artus> с альсамиксером игрался?
<SergeyIT> amaze, а что тода только что понял?
<amaze> Вы задолбали уже глумиться.
<amaze> Айтишники хреновы :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((9
<SergeyIT> я не айтишник
<artus> так, харош обзыватцо, обижусь)
<amaze> Давайте поможем мне решить проблему, а?
<artus> amaze, я тебе вопрос задал, ответ когда будет?
<amaze> Все вот так дружно сядим и обмозгуем что и как можно сделать :)
<amaze> artus: Игрался.
<SergeyIT> amaze, я тоже вопрос задал. (А на форуме предлагают перепаять выходы...)
<artus> и что там ? все включено ?
<amaze> Я в нем все включил кроме Beep)
<artus> какой звук , какая бубунта ?
<amaze> Всмысле какой звук? 10-10
<artus> снести нафиг пульс пробовал?
<artus> amaze, звуковая какая карточка у тебя
<amaze> artus: Я незнаю какая))))
<artus> оригинально )
<amaze> artus: сносить пульс не буду. Это точно не из-за него)
<amaze> artus: Щас скажу какая)
<artus> lspci на paste.pro
<artus> amaze, пульс не нужен )
<go8765> чё звук не работает ?
<go8765> amaze: звук не звучит ? :)
<amaze> artus: realtek точно какой незнаю)
<amaze> go8765: звук работает но через саб)
<artus> amaze, я ж сказал чего и куда выслать
<amaze> Делаю и так уже)
<Stolzium> можно разобрать ноут и отвернуть саб
<amaze> http://paste.pro/1358320
<amaze> Stolzium: Ноут за 50к разворачивать)
<amaze> Гениально просто)
<artus> странненько, а ноут у тя какой ?
<artus> а вообще этот звук вроде как сертифицирован бубунтой
<amaze> Ага, но играет он через саб.
<amaze> Ну что у кого, какие идеи?
<artus> а бубунта у тебя случайно не через вуби поставлена ?
<artus> amaze, lspci -v на пасту еще покажи
<amaze> http://paste.pro/1358325
<artus> amaze, а ноут какой
<amaze> MSI-GX740
<amaze> http://www.3dnews.ru/mobile/MSI-GX740
<artus> amaze, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/136772
<amaze> Там на скринах еще видишь есть саб, маленький такой на литой диск похож)
<artus> amaze, последний пост по ссылке
<go8765> нужна помощь! не могу зайти в убунту слим манаджер пишет - fail to execute login command - скажите как его поменять на что-то другое ?
<artus> а что такое  убунту слим манаджер и нафиг оно надо?
<amaze> Артус, я английского не знаю))))
<Stolzium> amaze: переведи, ёлки. имей совесть. для тебя даже конкретную статью нашли
<go8765> artus: от у меня привычка - сначала спрашивать
<go8765> потом думать
<go8765> а потом самому искать
<go8765> :)
<artus> amaze, en2ru@bot.talk.google.com в жабере тебе в помощ )
<amaze> Спасибо)
<aleksei> как версию ядра узнать?
<aleksei> какой командой? :)
<SergeyIT> go8765, поменяй ориентацию на противоположную )
<artus> uname -a
<aleksei> спс
<aleksei> вот теперь точно постарел на одно ядро :D
<amaze> артус помоги по статье, очень прошу.
<artus> !pm > amaze
<ubuntuhelp> amaze, please see my private message
<artus> amaze, не читаю я личку)
<artus> amaze, а по статье там буквально 3 действия , копируеш последний пост в гуглотранслейт и все становится понятным )
<amaze> Жесть, я себя таким дураком чувствую(((
<amaze> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save*    / это резервная копия?
<artus> amaze, это прибет все левые конфиги
<amaze> Это первый шаг, правильно?
<artus>  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf потом добавляеш 2 строчки alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel и options snd-hda-intel model=targa-8ch-dig , ребутаешся или передергиваеш звук и наслаждаесо
<SergeyIT> amaze, там строчкой выше слово "delete" тебе ни о чем не говорит?
<artus> если не наслаждаесо то подставляеш из пункта 4ре
<artus> делов то )
<amaze> Пришел бы домой мне сдела, я бы тебя пивком угостил)))))
<artus> amaze, не повериш, я тоже незнаю ни чешского, ни испанского, ни нимецкого , ни итальянского ) но в решении проблем обычно вопросов это не добавляет)
<amaze> :D
<artus> и даже не всегда смотрю в переводчики)
<artus> давай ты ко мне с ноутом )
<artus> тут недалеко)
<artus> а язык как извесно до киева доведет )
<amaze> Я же приеду! Москва?
<artus> выше читай )
<amaze> Киев? оО
<artus> ))
<amaze> Слушай а можно просто удалить alsa-base.conf
<amaze> ?
<amaze> Он ведь при запуске востановиться?
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> ты его потом по новой набивать будеш? по памяти ?
<amaze> Я не понимаю нефига....
<amaze> Это нафига написанно? sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save*
<amaze> У меня эта команда даже не работает(
<artus> чтоб оно не востановила из бекапа )
<amaze> У меня не робит это(
<amaze> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save*
<amaze> rm: невозможно удалить `/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save*': Нет такого файла или каталога
<amaze> Вот что и как мне делать дальше?
<artus> ls -la  /etc/modprobe.d/ | grep alsa
<artus> чего выдает?
<artus> ну нет да нет, приступай к пункту второму )
<amaze> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  2507 2011-03-27 01:01 alsa-base.conf
<amaze> Вот что выдает)
<artus> ну все, правь конфиг
<amaze> Значит с этим шагом все нормально?
<amaze> Перезагружать нужно?
<artus> угу
<amaze> Я же ничего не изменил)
<artus> не тупи
<amaze> Реально перезагружать, или ты меня так наказываешь)
<artus> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<artus> должно перегрузить вроде альсу
<artus> было бы за что наказать я б наказал)
<artus> а про ребут по ссылке  написано
<amaze> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<artus>  /etc/init.d/al<TAB>
<artus> <TAB> это по табу жмакнуть , 2 раза )
<artus> че выдает ?
<amaze> http://paste.pro/1358421
<amaze> Ладно ребут
<artus> ога
<Felixia> Ïðèâåò,åñòü êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> Felixia! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> нет нету никого
<artus> 1
<User340[web]> Привет,есть кто?)
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> !ask | User340[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User340[web]: please see above
<AndreX> )
<User340[web]> =)))
<User340[web]> Странно,у меня имя здесь сменилось.
<Felixia> Øèêàðíî.
<Felixia> Ó ìåíÿ âîïðîñ.
<ubuntuhelp> Felixia! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> 2
<artus> 3
<AndreX> Felixia: кодировку поменяй а потом вопросы
<amaze> Все ребутнул. Теперь нужно вставить строки из 2 пункта?
<artus> amaze, эммм.. вобщето их надо было до ребута вставить
<amaze> просто ок****(((((
<amaze> Ладно сейчас еще раз ребут)
<aleksei> :)
<artus> amaze, я ж говорю, не тупи) я тебе даже порядок действий расписал)
<amaze> После этих строк должно заработать?
<artus> гипотетически? да ) практически увидим)
<artus> воть, убегла до того как я кикнул)
<aleksei> опоздал малёх :)
<go8765> у кого-то логи открываются ? ( http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  http://logs.ubuntu.ru/freenode/) ?
<artus> да не, я 3 раза  просто разрешаю ругнутся на непонятной мне кодировке )
<AndreX> go8765: у всех
<aleksei> лимит?
<artus> а особо хитрые раз ругнутся, потом 15ть мин чего то ждуть, 2 ругнутся, час могут в засаде сидеть ...
<artus> aleksei, да если человек не в состоянии пройти по ссылке и прочесть как настроить клиент то как бе это сугубо его проблемы )
<aleksei> )))
<artus> самая фееричная предява это : а на далнете все работаеть а линуксоиды как всегда выпендриваютцо, причем из под мирки тело писало ) транслитом )
<artus> причем настройка мирки толи второй пункт, толи третий по перволй же ссылке даваемой ботом
<aleksei> опа
<go8765> AndreX: а чё у меня пишет not found ?
<Felixia> Теперь нормально?
<artus> вобщем недостаток мозговой деятельности явно в днка
<Felixia> Вроде настроила.
<aleksei> go8765: дамртвая ссылка там
<artus> воооо
<amaze> Не фига не работает звук нормальн(((
<artus> Felixia, маладца )
<Felixia> Amaze не тупи.
<Felixia> Это же все так прото)
<artus> amaze, ну значит пункт 4ре или какой там , и подбирай модуль с которым заработаеть )
<Felixia> Какой раз перезагружаешься?
<go8765> amaze: дык дай ссылку ? :)
<AndreX> go8765: а я откуда знаю ты инересный такой ))
<Felixia> 100?
<amaze> Какой модуль нужен мне артус?
<amaze> :D
<artus> я то откуда знаю) перебирай )
<Felixia> -)
<amaze>   auto auto-config reading BIOS (default)
<amaze> Этот?
<go8765> AndreX: сори - не правильно прочитал ответ твой
<Felixia> У меня тут такая проблема,на компе звук не работает)
<copyerfiled> товарищи подскажите команду посмотреть список сетевых интерфейсов?
<Felixia> Я тут вижу такая не одна.
<Felixia> ))
<artus> хыы
<go8765> вопрос - где найти логи канала ?
<aleksei> copyerfiled: ifconfig и iwconfig вроде...
<artus> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<amaze>   targa-dig Targa/MSI
<amaze>   targa-2ch-dig Targa/MSI with 2-channel
<amaze>   targa-8ch-dig Targa/MSI with 8-channel (MSI GX620)
<Felixia> :D
<amaze> Какие именно?
<copyerfiled> aleksei спасибо первое второе для вафель :)
<go8765> Felixia: попробуй поставь громкость в алсамиксере
<aleksei> copyerfiled: :)
<Felixia> Так у меня звук из сабвуфера идет и колонки работают.
<Felixia> А звук только из саба)
<Felixia> 5 день мучаюсь
<Felixia> Amaze ты откуда?
<copyerfiled> aleksei  да просто из мозга вообще выпало немог вспомнить :)
<go8765> artus: сенкью вери матч :)
<Felixia> Может починишь мне колонки))))
<Felixia> А то я вижу у тебя та же проблема)
<aleksei> copyerfiled: бывает
<amaze> Felixia: думаешь я ее решил?
<Felixia> а если решишь?
<Felixia> починишь?
<amaze> Да, я из Москвы)
<go8765> а чё есть ещё jabber ?
<artus> угу
<amaze> Не работает один фиг((((
<Felixia> я тоже из москвы
<Felixia> ;)
<artus> топайте напару с горя пиво пить )
<Felixia> я пью только шампанское)
<artus> да хоть ацетон ) на месте разберетесь)
<amaze> Ага а Мартини это билет в секс)
<amaze> Лучше уж пиво)
<amaze> Я ребут короче.
<go8765> artus: дай ссылочку на описание настройки джабера
<artus> go8765, sudo aptitude install gajim
<Stolzium> это судьба
<amaze> Все пизда рулю, не работает(
<artus> @kick amaze следуйши будет бан
<Felixia> amaze
<AndreX> ещё бы будет бан убрать
<Felixia> я тебе в личку написала)
<go8765> artus: кстати вторая ссалка на логи не работает у меня
<go8765> *ссылка :)
<artus> go8765, а дам какой то из логеров мертвый вроде
<artus> а переписывать мне вломммм
<artus> go8765, первого достаточно
<amaze> Что со звуком мне делать?
<go8765> artus: а в вики - так васче два мёртвых лика
<artus> go8765, ?
<go8765> artus: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc сдесь
<komarov> hey, guys. i'm looking chanel from qip infinium. how can change encoding?
<go8765> artus: а  чё это ты вверху за ссылку джабера мне дал ? :)
<amaze> Артус, проблема не в этом была значит)
<amaze> У меня то звук есть)
<amaze> Только он не с того места идет :D
<artus> amaze, сноси нафиг пульс )
<komarov> guys!!!
<AndreX> go8765: нет там тока один не работает
<artus> komarov, use utf8
<amaze> Это из-за него?
<artus> скорее всего
<amaze> Ссылку давай)
<komarov> artus: i know, that i must user utf8. but i can't find it in qip (now i'm from win)
<AndreX> !ru | komarov
<ubuntuhelp> komarov: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<artus> komarov, понятия не имею как в квипе, не уверен даже что он умеет
<go8765> AndreX: у меня 2 не пахает (http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ и http://logs.ubuntu.ru/freenode/ )
<AndreX> go8765: ну значит у тебя косяки с браузеронетом
<artus> это ж надо быть таким извращенцем , квип это ж даже хуже чем пиджин )
<go8765> AndreX: у тебя какая из них работает ?
<amaze> @kick artus Как снести пульс)
<Stolzium> тем не менее квип юзают большинство
<AndreX> amaze: правила не читал?
<artus> @kban amaze 60 проветрись
<aleksei> народ а как в апаче модуль подключить для сокращённых тагов?
<artus> aleksei, O_o
<artus> какой такой модуль?
<aleksei> a2enmod shortopentags нету такого ...
<aleksei> инклуды нашёл
<aleksei> реврайт нашёл
<go8765> AndreX: так какая из этих вдух у тебя работает ?
<AndreX> go8765: эта http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<aleksei> даже suexec есть
<aleksei> а shortopentags нету :(
<aleksei> artus: не поможешь?
<artus> я про ентот модуль и не слыхал)
<aleksei> ну в форточках есть такой
<aleksei> в вампе
<go8765> AndreX: дык у меня нет - норм и firefox ? (а открывает только http://logs.ubuntu.ru ) ? отчего это ?
<AndreX> незнаю
<aleksei> эхх, ладно, все теги перепишу по нормальному, так проще будет )))
<komarov> utf-8
<artus> нет чтоб реврайт моде врубить и не страдать фигней )
<komarov> UTF-8
<artus> komarov, латиница )
<aleksei> реврайт врублен давно
<AndreX> логично
<komarov> ÿ íå âèæó âàøó êîäèðîâêó. ïèøèòå òðàíñëèòîì, åñëè ÷òî-òî ìíå àäðåñóåòå. çàðàíåå èçâèíèòå
<ubuntuhelp> komarov! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> не, точно не утф )
<AndreX> нет не утф 8
<aleksei> ух ты ....
<go8765> скажите где про джабер канал почитать можна ?
<artus> go8765, например на форуме )
<artus> там вообще много о чем почитать можно )
<AndreX> komarov:  ne budem my tebe pisat' translitom idi po ssylkam ubuntuhelpa
<aleksei> )))
<aleksei> и часто так с кодировками тупят?
<AndreX> да он нашу кодировку ваще не понимает говорит
<artus> ну и хорошо )
<artus> можно всякие гадости говорить )
<artus> мвааахаха
<aleksei> )
<AndreX> artus: хитрый какой
<komarov> AndreX: òàê ÿ æå ïèñàë - ÿ èç ïîä âèíäû. èç ïîä qip-à. à êàê òóò ñìåíèòü êîäèðîâêó - íå ïîéìó. õîòåë ÷åðåç âåá ìîðäó çàéòè - íå òÿíåò (êàíàë ó ìåíÿ 64 êáèò). íèêòî íå çíàåò, êàê â qip ñìåíèòü êîäèðîâêó?
<ubuntuhelp> komarov! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Stolzium> komarov: zaidi s web-interfeisa. naidesh ssylku na forume
<AndreX> komarov: shyas +b tebe budet
<artus> @kick komarov use another client or web chat
<Stolzium> кстати, когда я с веба заходил
<aleksei> настойчивый )))
<Stolzium> там не работало
<AndreX> он говорит не может веб морду заюзать
<Stolzium> полез на форум, и только по прямой ссылке зашёл
<Stolzium> там в обсуждениях была она
<go8765> подскажите как исправить проблему: не могу зайти в ubuntu - логин.пароль ввожу а потом сразу выбрасывает опять в окошко ввода логина\пароля. чё можна предпринять ?
<Stolzium> go8765: ввести правильный логин-пароль
<aleksei> неправильный логин или пароль?
<AndreX> есть ведь xсhat под вин или даже weechat
<artus> ну например можно не заходить)
<artus> go8765, и вообще, ты зачем поломал бубунту то ?
<Stolzium> go8765: проверь капслок и намлок
<go8765> Stolzium: я  так тоже подумал - и ввёл неправельные - оно мне написало - что инкоррект - а так не пишет - просто выбрасывает ? (до этого слим писал failed to execute login command)
<AndreX> вамлок )
<Stolzium> AndreX: да много ирц-клиентов под вин то :)
<go8765> потом я слими снес - поставил лхде
<go8765> *лхдм
<AndreX> Stolzium: адекватных не очень
<artus> чей это нет ) есть ) putty )
<artus> и вичат где нить )
<Stolzium> :)
<go8765> artus: дык я ничё не ломал - оно вдруг само ...
<AndreX> go8765: ну заходи через консоль /etc init gdm stop и startx
<artus> благо никсовый шел найти не проблема )
<artus> go8765, вот ненадо только про вдруг и само )
<go8765> AndreX: можно поподробней (через консоль я зайти смогу - а потом чё ?)
<artus> go8765, не слушай ты его
<artus> он периодически вообще какие то ацкие конструкции выдает)
<AndreX> )
<aleksei> генератор ацких конструкций )))
<go8765> artus: а чё делать то ?
<AndreX> /etc/init.d/gdm stop && startx а чё тут адского?
<artus> AndreX, а sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm start  не ?
<artus> нафиг ты туда стартикс суеш то?
<go8765> AndreX: я снёс его - оставил только lxdm (ставить назад ?)
<artus> go8765, да ребутай что есть , разница то только в названии
<go8765> и сам логин манагер запускается ?
<go8765> так зачем его ребутать - он и так запускается ...
<go8765> чё ребут то даст ?
<artus> AndreX, ану отвечай негодник, что ребут то даст?
<aleksei> силу пережить это )))
<go8765> это я вас так веселю ?
<AndreX> artus: это твоя идея была *dm перезапускать а я хотел его отановить и просто иксы помимо дм
<artus> AndreX, ану покажи ка гже моя идея то
<artus> *где
<AndreX> │08:52:38         artus | AndreX, а sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm start  не ?
<artus> а тчо ему даст запуск иксов ?
<artus> починит авторизацию ?
<artus> пароль если че можно и без иксов сменить
<AndreX> ну дело то я думаю не впароле а в самом дм
<go8765> я уже запутался : мне делать это или нет ?
<AndreX> go8765: меняй дм короче
<go8765> AndreX: здрасти... я уже и так поменял его
<artus> дык для этого ему иксы вообще нафиг не надо запускать)
<go8765> был слим - потом поставил лхдм
<artus> что за слим то
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-27
<go8765> artus: http://slim.berlios.de/
<artus> эм... и нафиг оно тебе надо ?
<artus> что за дурацкая привычка, понятия не имеют что делать а всякую фигню в рот тянут
<Stolzium> желает странного
<go8765> artus: это риторический вопрос 9его уже нет (а так васчё - лёгко-безглючный он)0
<AndreX> go8765: да и чёт мне подсказывает что у тебя сборка какаято
<go8765> artus: ytn
<Stolzium> приятной ночи всем
<artus> ну дык если он такой безглючный и ты ничего не ломал значит и проблем нет)
<go8765> AndreX: нет
<go8765> просто я коробку доставил
<go8765> artus: у тебя что стоит ?
<artus> а гдм менял зачем ? )
<artus> коробка
<AndreX> хм у меня опенбокс ваще без дм
<go8765> artus: быстрее  он загружается - легче он
<artus> go8765, эм... кто куда загружаетцо то? это тупо набор скриптов которые тебя авторизирують
<go8765> AndreX: а это как ?
<artus> нафиг оно тебе вообще смотреть на картинки его? автовход и понеслась
<go8765> artus: я так понимаю надо мне ставить назад гдм и будет мне счастье ?
<artus> @mode -q hivemind*!*@*
<amaze> artus, ты здесь?
<AndreX> go8765: темболее комп если домашний
<artus> amaze, я всегда сдесь)
<go8765> artus: у меня и стоял автовход
<amaze> artus: удалил пульс
<artus> amaze, и как ?
<amaze> artus: теперь даже регулятора громкости нету(
<go8765> не аввтовход начал появляться с тех пор как я не смог зайти
<artus> а звук есть?
<amaze> artus: Вообще пропал с концами
<artus> amaze, если что альсамиксер покрути
<amaze> artus: Так то он хоть из саба шел, теперь вообще нету
<go8765> AndreX: так как это реализовать ?
<amaze> artus: Где мне теперь взять апплет звука на панель?
<artus> да чо ж вы за железо то себе понакупаете )
<artus> amaze, на форуме есть тема по сносу пульса, там написано где аплет брать, я себе ставил volti
<artus> гугл скажет где дебку взять
<amaze> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/удаление_pulseaudio#восстановление
<amaze> Там написанно он будет и так у меня
<go8765> AndreX: на форуме уже нашёл - попробую
<amaze> Но, он "о чудо" пропал(
<artus> а ты для 10.10 смотриш инструкцию ?
<amaze> Инструкция подходит для Ubuntu 9.10 / 10.04 / 10.10.
<go8765> AndreX: (опять спрашиваю сначала-потом думаю-потом ищу :)
<aleksei> всем ГН
<artus> aleksei, ppa:dtl131/ppa добавлял ?
<AndreX> он умчался
<artus> да блин
<artus> он жеж конфиг перекрутил альсы
<AndreX> artus: так он до этого чёто с ним крутил что у него звук стал через саб
<artus> вот гад , и не признался )
<artus> точно крутил?
<amaze> Нет ничего не трогал.
<amaze> Как установил так и шел через саб
<amaze> А теперь он вообще пропал, ну и советы.
<amaze> Удали там удали здесь
<artus> amaze, ты ж того, помниш что ты конфиг крутил альсы?
<go8765> AndreX: f как потом менять сенс? на лету уже не выйдет ? (подскажите - как мне исправить ситуацию)
<amaze> Ну и чего?
<amaze> Я там обратно все сделал.
<artus> точно ?
<amaze> щас проверю
<AndreX> go8765: да ставь ты дмку и не юзай адские конструкции не для тебя это
<AndreX> хм
<amaze> ребут и скажу результаты)
<go8765> пошёл ставить
<go8765> стоп
<go8765> у меня же лхде стоит или надо гдм ?
<go8765> *лхдм
<komarov> блин, смог таки прийти :). всем привет. скажите, как избавиться от множественного доступа по ssh нескольких пользователей ОДНОЙ группы?
<artus> эммм, на пальцах обясни
<AndreX> go8765: ну поробуй его переустановить хотябы может запустит
<komarov> artus, ты мне?
<artus> угу
<amaze> Один фиг все через саб
<komarov> Задача такая. Есть сервер, к которому подключена система распределения квантовых ключей (в дальнейшем Железо). Необходимо реализовать удалённое подключение пользователей к серверу (как локальная, так и глобальная сеть). Как решение былÐ
<go8765> AndreX: f как  потом его дефолтным выбрать ?
<komarov> моя же тема на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145414.0
<go8765> он походу просто установится и всё а грузится лхдм будет
<amaze> artus: Как называется стандартный апплет и где мне его взять?
<go8765> или + снести лхдм ?
<amaze> artus: я про звук)
<amaze> artus: Звук так же через саб(((((((((
<artus> amaze, хыыы
<komarov> amaze, а что у тебя с звуком?
<AndreX> go8765: да сам он встанет
<artus> komarov, здается мне средствами ssh в чистом виде тут не обойтись
<amaze> artus: смешно хрени мне насоветовал(
<artus> amaze, у тебя есть лутше предложения ?
<amaze> artus: теперь и без апплета и звук из той же дырки идет.
<komarov> artus, а как тогда?
<amaze> artus: Как вернуть апплет?
<artus> amaze, регулятор громкости в аплетах отсутствует чтоль ?
<amaze> Да!
<komarov> amaze, у тебя все апплеты отсутствуют?
<AndreX> главное в не в гугле не а форуме ничего нет по его проблеме
<amaze> Нет у меня только громкости пропала.
<artus> komarov, надо какие то обвязки придумывать
<komarov> amaze, момент :)
<artus> komarov, или проверку в той же граф приблуде которая будет мониторить кто щас подключен
<komarov> amaze, переустанови indicator-sound
<amaze> Через инаптик?
<artus> его чтоль переименовали в очередной раз
<komarov> amaze, ну х.з. по поводу изменения имени. у меня (10,04) он именно так и называется
<amaze> Он у меня вообще не установлен был) еее спасибо)
<komarov> artus, что ты подразумеваешь под обвязками?
<komarov> amaze, да пожалуйста
<artus> komarov, парсить если подключен кто то , тоне давать доступ к софтине друим
<artus> как то , что то такое
<komarov> artus, а как именно это делать? *я не нуб, но и не гуру пока что
<artus> да и не задача ссх следить за тем кто обращается к софтине
<komarov> да вопрос не о софтине. забудем о софтине
<amaze> komarov: Спасибо, апплет работает)
<artus> komarov, ну если ты будеш писать морду графическую то тогда делай авторизацию в ней и если уже кто то подключен блоч изменения
<amaze> komarov: Помоги со звуком, он у меня через саб идетя)
<komarov> пусть задача стоит так, что нужно избавиться от множественного входа по ssh к серверу
<komarov> amaze, какая акустика? сколько колонок?
<AndreX> komarov: у него всё в ноут встроено ))
<artus> komarov, ну тогда , bash или что роднее и смотри если по ссх кто подключился то остальных дропать
<artus> тут полюбому надо какие то костыли выдумывать
<komarov> artus, спасибо. буду дальше копать
<amaze> Встроенная в ноут. 2 колонки под монитором и саб под тачпадом)
<komarov> так, amaze
<komarov> ух ты, экзотика, блин
<AndreX> komarov: http://forum.ruweb.net/viewthread.php?tid=2755 это ?
<komarov> открой Sound Preferences (что через апплет)
<amaze> artus, спасибо за помощь, у меня походу микрофон робит теперь, слышу шумы при усилении)))))
<artus> amaze, хыыы
<artus> amaze, теперь тебе наверно надо копать с торону настройки альсаконфига , на предмер прописать все каналы
<AndreX> не хотя нет
<amaze> artus: Щас комаров посмотрим что расскажет нового)))))  Ссори что я такой агрессивный просто до этого 7 раз сносил бубунту
<amaze> komarov: уже открыл)
<komarov> AndreX - не совсем то. но всё равно спасибо за ссылку - посмотрю исходники скриптов
<komarov> так, amaze, переходи на вкладку Hardware
<amaze> У меня русская убунта)
<amaze> Ну)
<komarov> и в настройках профиля железа смотри, какая конфига. в идеале надо 2.1 ставить
<amaze> komarov: У меня там нету такого вообще)
<komarov> а что есть?
<komarov> :)
<amaze> Давай скрины дам?
<komarov> давай :)
<Felixia> Куку)
<amaze> Не получается)
<amaze> Прийдется писать)
<artus> komarov, можно в  /etc/ssh/sshrc что то типа echo $(date) $SSH_CONNECTION $USER $SSH_TTY  , выводиш куда то , и всех кто не первый дропаеш
<Felixia> Неужто кто то помог моему замученному мальчику)
<amaze> Сюда еще и жена зашла)
<Felixia> Дада)
<Felixia> Он решил поставить убунту теперь 3 день не вылезает из компа)
<komarov> хм... идея, artus
<go8765> AndreX: восчем поставил я гдм - и он начал ругаться (произошла проблема с сервером конфигурации usr/lib/libconf 2-4/ gconf-sanity-check2 завершился с состоянием 256)
<amaze> Там в списке "Встроенное устройство" и к нему настройки ниже:  Analog Stereo Duplex, Analog Stereo Output, Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output + Analog Stereo Input, Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958),
<amaze> Analog Stereo Input
<go8765> как дальше исправлять ?
<amaze> и Отключено)
<Felixia> А у вас у всех здесь линукс?
<Felixia> Или все - таки есть пользовтали винды?)
<amaze> komarov: Написал выше)
<komarov> amaze, ставь Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output + Analog Stereo Input
<Felixia> Что вообще лучше Винда или Линукс?
<komarov> Felixia - ну я сейчас из под винды
<Felixia> Я тоже.
<amaze> komarov: потавил)
<komarov> amaze, а дальше пойдём ковырять конфиг alsa
<amaze> Стой, а еще одно!
<Felixia> Жесть у вас здесь твориться)
<komarov> там есть параметр про количество колонок
<amaze> Juniper HDMI Audio [Radion alalalalal]\
<Felixia> Пойду чтоли чаю налью.Саш тебе налить чего?
<amaze> Да, две ложки сахара)
<Felixia> кк
<komarov> только я не помню, где именно эта падла лежит. у меня почему-то её в /etc/ нет (наверное, потому что виртуалка XD)
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell AndreX about paste
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<go8765> AndreX:  это может помочь - sudo chmod 775 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system ?
<amaze> komarov: Про колличество колонок нетую
<amaze> Ц
<komarov> amaze, так это же не в гуях... это в файлах-конфигах
<Scorpion_on> Кто-то пробовал уже кризис 2 ?)
<komarov> только я сейчас найду в каком...
<go8765> люди ... помогите... гдм ругается
<amaze> alsa-base?
<AndreX> Scorpion_on: каналом обшибся
<Scorpion_on> ))
<Felixia> Скорпион ты о чем?
<Felixia> Что за кризис -2?
<AndreX> komarov: http://paste.org.ru/?36igpg вот так можно реализовать
<amaze> Scorpion_on: Офигенно на боксе 360 гамал)
<Scorpion_on> amaze, я на пк но с джостиком)))
<amaze> komarov: Что там на счет звука?
<Felixia> Аааа) Crysis 2 )
<Felixia> Я тоже играла)
<Scorpion_on> Felixia, да -да
<komarov> amaze. я тут
<Felixia> Больше предпочитаю игры другого рода
<go8765> подскажите как лучше лечить (http://twistedminds.ru/2009/09/gconf-sanity-check-2-error/ или http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=0451fc75cb2f3650) ???
<komarov> amaze - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=9966.msg74115#msg74115 тебе надо просто поставить вместо "6" "3"
<Felixia> Скорпион как насчет старых добрых героев меча  магии?
<komarov> попробуй так
<Scorpion_on> та я тоже, но кризис исключение)))графика всетаки берет свое))
<Felixia> Во что еще играешь?)
<amaze> Мне не система 5.1 komarov:
<Felixia> У нас вся семья на контре и мморпг)
<komarov> так тебе не 6 колонок, тебе 3 надо поставить
<komarov> попробуй
<go8765> AndreX: ты тут ещё ?
<amaze> 5.1?
<komarov> Felixia, Scorpion_on - хватит не по теме трепаться
<Scorpion_on> Felixia, в основном мало-что, класика рулит))) век империй, косм. рейнджеры и тд)))
<AndreX> да
<Scorpion_on> komarov, извени)
<komarov> amaze, смотри. система 5.1 - это 6 колонок. следовательно 2.1 - это 3 колонки
<Felixia> Классика решает.Остальные прошу прощения)
<amaze> slave.pcm "surround51"
<komarov> amaze, понял? :)
<amaze> Это что нужно?
<AndreX> go8765: тебе что запись на файл надо разрешить
<AndreX> оба подойдут
<go8765> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<amaze> komarov: щас отправлю как я вставил)
<amaze> http://paste.pro/1358637
<amaze> komarov, правильно?
<komarov> amaze, как-то так
<komarov> теперь рестартани alsa и проверь
<amaze> slave.pcm "surround21" ---- Точно?
<komarov> а что у тебя за ноут такой?
<amaze> MSI-GX740
<komarov> amaze, да, вроде
<amaze> Как альсу рестартануть?)))))
<go8765> AndreX: вот чё написал гдм - произошла проблема с сервером конфигурации usr/lib/libconf 2-4/ gconf-sanity-check2  завершилась с сообщением 256 (для этого пойдёт и как оно могло случится ?)
<AndreX> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<go8765> ответы нагуглил - пойду пробовать ?
<amaze> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<komarov> хм... amaze, а у тебя alsa вообще стоит-то?
<amaze> Я хз у меня чистая ось с лайв сиди.
<AndreX> go8765: наверно подойдёт но как это случилось безпонятия
<komarov> amaze, а какая версия ОС?
<amaze> 10-10
<komarov> amaze, попробуй sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<komarov> alsa-base должна параллельно потянуть alsa-utils
<amaze> Проврерить стоит или нет?
<AndreX> sudo aptitude install alsa-utils
<amaze> Она стоит)
<komarov> amaze - ну ты кинь команду в терминал. если стоит alsa - ничего не изменится. если не стоит - станет
<komarov> AndreX - а если у него вообще alsa не стала?
<AndreX> могет и так быть
<amaze> http://imagepost.ru/images/812/54giGmIYvZlD.png
<komarov> а, aptitude вытянет материнскую зависимость
<AndreX> но алса утилс тоже надо там алса миксер
<AndreX> да кстате
<amaze> Смотрите я отправил
<komarov> блин, у него стоит alsa
<komarov> amaze, а alsa-utils
<amaze> Тоже)
<amaze> http://imagepost.ru/images/812/iQZYdW2F51OG_1.png
<AndreX> нету в атозапуске
<AndreX> значит
<Felixia> Неужели линукс так долго настраивается?
<amaze> Опачки как)
<Felixia> У всех в начале возникало столько проблем?
<amaze> Кто что писал? Я вкладку офнул случайно)
<komarov> хм... может действительно alsa не стартует и в этом проблема?
<Felixia> Я писала)
<amaze> Может вся проблема в том что у меня не включена альса-утил?
<komarov> т.е. не включена? ты её выключил?
<amaze> Нет я жду дальнейших рекомендаций)
<AndreX> Felixia: я незнаю откуда они берутся но начиная с 10 4  меня их ваще не возникало
<Felixia> Сообственно ты и над настройками не бился 3 дня?
<komarov> AndreX, начиная с 4.04 проблемы возникать перестали. если железо не очень экзотическое :)
<komarov> Felixia - над настройками можно биться и месяц - всё зависит от того, что настраиваешь :)
<amaze> komarov: Что нужно делать далее?
<Felixia> Просто вот если совершенно ничего непонимающему в линуксе человеку взять и поставить эту ось,то какого надежды на то что быстро въедешь в нее?
<komarov> amaze, а что именно ты сделал ранее? проверил стоит ли alsa-utils?
<Felixia> Вопрос не к месту,но все же)
<amaze> В системном мониторе нету ни слова о том что начинается на alsa)
<amaze> komarov: Я давал скрины)
<amaze> komarov: Смотри последний там фильтр на слово alsa)
<komarov> а pulseaudio хоть запущено?
<amaze> Да)
<komarov> Felixia - ось хорошая. начиная с версии 10,04 почти всё заводится из коробки и не требует вмешательств пользователя. просто бывают нюансы
<miramoro> с доброй ночькой.) наткнулся на странную проблему с Warsow (игра такая)
<miramoro> при попытке создать сервер без каких либо сообщений игра закрывается.
<miramoro> при игре на других серверах или просмотре демок все работает идеально.
<miramoro> (поставил эту игру в первый раз)
<komarov> хм... amaze, скажи, а под win у тебя акустика работала нормально?
<amaze> komarov: офигенно работала)
<AndreX> amaze: init.d add alsa-utils default или както так нужно в автозапуск воткнуть вобщем
<amaze> komarov: Реально давай добавил в астозапуск сначало)
<amaze> komarov: Как только добавлять скажите)
<komarov> так тебе AndreX написал
<amaze> komarov: Правильно написал?
<komarov> amaze, я сейчас конфиги посмотрю alsa - может что найду. тогда напишу
<amaze> init.d: команда не найдена
<AndreX> так это и не команда
<amaze> А куда это тогда писать?
<AndreX> rc-update add alsa-utils default это в генте а вот как в бубунте я непомню чёт
<amaze> http://myubuntu.ru/faq/avtozagruzka-v-ubuntu/
<AndreX> неее
<amaze> Как это нет?
<AndreX> тебе её как демон надо пускать в начале системы а не после старта иксов
<amaze> Найди в инете как, я просто даже не понимаю что искать)
<AndreX> update-rc.d alsa-utils defaults вроде так
<go8765> AndreX: я таки это сделал ! :) - вот в чём была проблема - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/577545  :)
<komarov> amaze, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=23994.msg386721#msg386721
<amaze> мммммм
<amaze> Спасибо)
<amaze> И будет работать?
<komarov> amaze, и не надо в автозапуск, оказывается добавлять
<komarov> достаточно sudo alsa reload
<komarov> не знаю - попробуй.
<komarov> :)
<AndreX> ))
<AndreX> жесть
<AndreX> а я превык всё из init.d
<AndreX> но ана там должна быть полюбому
<komarov> alsa и так грузится
<komarov> но через alsa-mixer-save и pulseaudio, как я понял
<komarov> amaze, ну что?
<komarov> ладно, я спать. если что - на форуме в личку стучитесь. ник "komarov.yura"
<komarov> всем спокойной ночи :)
<komarov> хотя, уже утро, блин :)
<g0xff> re
<Felixia> re
<Felixia> ку
<g0xff> ставил кто нить kFreeBSD Debian?
<amaze> Я только до Ubunta дошел)
<g0xff> щаз буду пробывать.. убунту у меня не ставится...
<amaze> Почему?
<g0xff> в сусе не могу стандартными средствами мускул поставить...
<g0xff> разбиратся руками не хота..
<g0xff> amaze, машина не принимает чегото
<amaze> понятно, а язвук не могу уже настроить 3 день)
<g0xff> что за язва?
<g0xff> что такое язва т.е.
<amaze> я звук, говорю не могу настроить))))))
<amaze> :D
<g0xff> а у меня тож поумолчанию четыре колонки на ноуте не встали
<g0xff> взял на свою голову хороший ноут
<g0xff> на обычные всегда все без проблем ставится
<g0xff> вот сижу и думаю.. если руками разбиратся, то лучше тоды freebsd ставить..а тут н а kFreeBSD наткрулся
<amaze> У меня две колонки, но есть саб и весь звук гонит только он. Колонки вообще молчат)
<amaze> Ставь первое наверное я тоже kubuntu не захотел ставить)
<g0xff> kFreeBSD это не КДЕ это дебиан разработка на основе ядра freebsd
<g0xff> у меня серваки под проекты на freebsd
<g0xff> просто freebsd мало подерживается для десктопа и там самому почти надо настраивать
<amaze> Бля я еще зеленый в семействе Linux)
<g0xff> та я тоже=)
<amaze> Ты не знаешь как звук настроить?
<g0xff> мне бы главное чтобы работало вэбразработка
<g0xff> неа
<amaze> Напиши еще раз последний пост)
<g0xff> введи в поиске "ubuntu настроить имязвуккарты"
<amaze> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=23994.msg386721#msg386721
<amaze> Не я уже нашел, незнаю как прописывать)
<amaze> Может поможешь?
<g0xff> все эти команды в консоли прописывать
<g0xff> в меню найди слово консоль
<g0xff> народ может ктото сталкивался с проблемой при загрузке убунту, когда он всякие устройства грузит подвисает
<g0xff> и не кнтралальдел не работает не на что не реагирует
<g0xff> как мне кажется nomodeset тут не причем, т.к. при ней тоже виснет и до графического режима вообще не доходит
<yorik1984> у меня было давно такое. оказалось, что проблема в поломаном винте
<g0xff> yorik1984, так сусе классно ставится
<amaze> Помогите выполнить сценарий, я просто полный нуб)
<g0xff> чота не лежит душа у меня к этой сусе.. у меня чуйка что она загнется в будущем...
<g0xff> amaze, а зачем тебе линукс?
<amaze> Задолбало задротить в вов и ла2)))
<amaze> http://paste.pro/1359151
<amaze> Помогите прописать :)))
<g0xff> amaze, piwar.ru вот моя игра.. позадроть тут=) и друзей приводи
<g0xff> amaze, ты консоль открыл?
<amaze> overkings круче)
<amaze> Хотя потом поиграю в твою)
<amaze> Открыл)
<g0xff> вводи в ней это sudo apt-get install ladspa blop cmt
<g0xff> amaze, у них графика естесно лучше.. а по гейм плею хз
<amaze> E: Не удалось найти пакет ladspa
<go8765> у меня есть вопрос не по теме - не могу найти книгу одну - может кто подскажет ? (везде деньги за неё хотят )
<yorik> какая книга?
<go8765> Liza Charlesworth - Idiom Tales: A Collection of Super-Funny Storybooks That Teach 100+ Must-Know Sayings to Improve Kids' Reading Comprehension, Writing Skills, and More
<go8765> Метки:
<go8765> обыскался уже просто - думаю - дай тут спрошу...
<_GerarD_> Всем с Добрым утром!
<go8765> не у всех ещё утро :)
<g0xff> где лучше свап ставить в начле диска или безразницы?
<g0xff> и логи в var хранятся?
<_GerarD_> Ну тогда, простите! Всем приятного времени суток!
<go8765> yorik: ну чё ?
<User645[web]> Hello! Yesterday I have updated system through "the manager of updates" and today I have included system and the desktop has suddenly disappeared! Prompt please, what it is necessary to make, that all to recover? In advance I thank! At me system ubuntu 11.04 Desktop!
<skai> @kick User645[web] /join #ubuntu
<skai> @kick "User645[web]" /join #ubuntu
<Ecclesiast> Need Help! После обновления в списке загрузки появилось два пункта: Ubuntu 2.6.35-28 и Ubuntu 2.6.35-22 когда выбираешь 28 работает только в режиме К\С можно командой к ней GUI прикрукритить?
<skai> startx
<Flash> Всем привет
<nicloay> test
<ubuntuhelp> nicloay, Fail!
<nicloay> test
<ubuntuhelp> nicloay, Failed!
<Flash> test
<ubuntuhelp> Flash, Понг понг понг...
<nicloay> test
<ubuntuhelp> nicloay, Понг понг понг...
<nicloay> ишты...
<Ecclesiast> skai server error, unable to connect to x server удалось запустить в recovery mode  в низком разрешении. Что можно попробовать? Восстановление пакетов?
<skai> Ecclesiast: переустановка дров на видео
<Ecclesiast> Это как? Проприетарный драйвер активирован...
<doctoras> подскажыте пожалуйста как можно навремя отключить compiz?, а на форумевнятного ответа нету
<Ecclesiast> doctoras система-параметры- внешний вид, визуальные эффекты отключить
<doctoras> А потом когда включить, прийдеца заново компиз настроить?
<Ecclesiast> нет, настройки останутся
<doctoras> спсибо)
<ecclesiast> skai удалил драйвер пошла загрузка))) Спасибо!
<Vertrum> В чем может быть проблема? Поставил себе Audacious, но через какое-то время появляется глюк. Происходит произвольная смена языка (рус-анг) Причем пока не перезайдешь в профиль это не прекращается =/ + ко всему загрузка ЦП подскакивает до 100%.
<Vertrum> версия 2.4.0
<aleksei> всем ку
<alex__> привет. посоветовать может кто по 10.04 ? хочу обовить до 10.10 проблем не будет, я новичок, и не хочу потом заново устанавливать
<SergeyIT> alex__, а зачем? Что не работает?
<alex__> все работает. просто ораньжевый цвет прикольный)
<alex__> ну в смысле покрасивее 10.10 будет. будут проблемы с обновлением? часто такое?
<ppc11> :-)) все работает. просто ораньжевый цвет прикольный)
<alex__> ))
<aleksei> это серьёзный аргумент ))
<alex__> а то, это для вас програмистов черного экрана с белыми буковками достаточно))
<jlewka> а кому не достаточно?)
<Zaxer> здрассе
<alex__> мне и тем кто сидел с винды,а перешел на убунту
<alex__> здраст
<Zaxer>  такое дело, есть машина от hp , всё в монике ,  называется  HP TouchSmart IQ512ru Desktop PC  , хочу поставить ubuntu , но уж много там софта от hp глючного, настораживает..
<jlewka> alex__, а чего в виндле красивого, и зачем тебе убунта?
<jlewka> Zaxer, а причем тут софт от hp и убунту?
<Zaxer>  тоже верно
<alex__> в винде ничего,в семерке еще есть немного. убунта быстрее работает,всякие ключи к прогамм искать не надо,и красивее.
<Zaxer>  вопрос простой, станет на это железо ubuntu, или только с бубном, там и биос от hp
<jlewka> биос от hp ? хоть ссылочку на девайс дал бы, ну, думаю там пробьлем не будет
<alex__> закстер, ставь и узнаешь))
<SergeyIT> Zaxer, попробуй лайвСД
<jlewka> да и кто мешает поставить ее на маленький раздел для теста
<leviothan> Извиняюсь, не у кого нет проблемы с firefox 4 на убунте 10,10? пнг файлы как-то странно показываются. такая же история и с thunderbird.
<alex__> так ни кто не знает будут проблемы при обновлении с 10.04 до 10.10 ??
<jlewka> alex__,  ясно, но для смены обоев, upgrade ОС делать, я бы не стал..
<Zaxer> вот ссылка на девайс http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3806868&lc=ru&dlc=ru&cc=ru&lang=ru&key=null&site=null
<SergeyIT> alex__, на форум сходи и спроси "проблемы при обновлении с 10.04 до 10.10"
<alex__> ясно, я так понял что не осключено. спасибо
<SergeyIT> jlewka, они при смене мышки обычно монитор меняют ;)
<jlewka> alex__, а чего тебе там понрвилось в 10.10?
<jlewka> SergeyIT, ну а как же, что бы по дизайну подходило)
<alex__> ты второй уже спрашиваешь )) ораньжевый цвет и ритмбокс встроен в панель удобно
<SergeyIT> jlewka, не, думают форма курсора изменится )
<jlewka> alex__, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B
<jlewka> SergeyIT, ы)
<jlewka> alex__, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122496.0
<Zaxer> jlewka, вот тут поконкретнее http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01807551&tmp_track_link=ot_faqs/top_issues/ru_ru/c01807551/loc:2&lc=ru&dlc=ru&cc=ru&site=null&lang=ru&key=null&product=3806868#N112
<alex__> это даже лучше
<jlewka> Zaxer, с лайв сд загрузись и узнаешь точно)
<jlewka> или каждую железезку гугли)
<Zaxer>  jlewka, да , спасибо, так и будем сейчас делать
<jlewka> Zaxer, ну, то что там NV уже хорошо, с процом от интела тоже проблеи думаю не будет, а вот насчет матери нечего сказать не могу
<Zaxer> jlewka, да, я понял, будем пробовать
<alex__> спс. темы тоже не плохо, попробую поставить
<komarov> привет всем. скажите, почему при установке программы через wine не происходит запись файлов в директорию?
<komarov> т.е. прога как бы распаковывается, но файлы на самом деле не пишутся
<komarov> оу, тут есть кто?
<EKrava> нет никто
<SergeyIT> телепатов нет
<KIPARIS> Добрый день всем
<KIPARIS> Есть кто-нибудь АУУУУ!!!
<KIPARIS> Нужна помощь
<SergeyIT> !ask > KIPARIS
<ubuntuhelp> KIPARIS, please see my private message
<KIPARIS> Ubuntu 10.04. Убил NM и NM-applet. пытаюсь расшать по wi-fi инет.
<KIPARIS> Вторая машина с XP home
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid kuzima
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:12345
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1/24
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo bash
<KIPARIS> root@desktop:~# echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<KIPARIS> root@desktop:~# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<KIPARIS> root@desktop:~# exit
<KIPARIS> exit
<KIPARIS> sanek@desktop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<KIPARIS> Машинки пингуются туда и обратно. Инета нету.
<amigo> -o wlan0 wtf?
<KIPARIS> amigo: не понял
<amigo> -o inet_face
<KIPARIS> Люди Как решить?
<amigo> гг, не тормози, где у тебя интерфейс с инетом?
<amigo> тот и будет -o
<amigo> в правиле iptables
<AndreX|OFF> !pate > KIPARIS
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pate'
<AndreX|OFF> !paste > KIPARIS
<ubuntuhelp> KIPARIS, please see my private message
<KIPARIS> amigo: Т.е вместо wlan eth0 прописать,
<amigo> а то ты wlan'ом слушаешь и туда же отправляешь
<amigo> KIPARIS: угу
<KIPARIS> amigo: Спасибки заработало
<KIPARIS> KIPARIS: Как в автозагрузку добавить? Что прочитать.
<amigo> man interfaces && man ufw
<KIPARIS> А чтобы обезопасить что добавить стоит?
<amigo> не добавить, а до настроить man ufw && man apparmor
<KIPARIS> amigo: Спасибо пойду зубрить
<Ecclesiast> Народ сеществуют дрова под ubuntu на Realtek? Надо как то 5.1 звук настроить, может есть способ?
<jlewka> а что делает sudo bash ?
<Stolzium> jlewka: запускает на выполнение
<jlewka> bash ?))
<Stolzium> sudo bash <путь_к_файлу>
<Stolzium> файл запускает
<Stolzium> скрипт обычно какой-нибудь
<jlewka> не..., это я знаю, тут просто выше строка в примере есть
<jlewka> там просто sudo bash
<jlewka> которая почему меняет юзера на рута
<jlewka> вот, интересно, это, как вообще так получается то?)
<Stolzium> в инете посмотри :)
<Stolzium> и нам расскажешь
<AndreX> skai: надо срочно реализовывать твою мыслю )
<jlewka> знать бы что искать)
<SergeyIT> jlewka, man sudo
<SergeyIT> jlewka, man bash
<Ecclesiast> Народ сеществуют дрова под ubuntu на Realtek? Надо как то 5.1 звук настроить, может есть способ?
<alexandr> ку всем
<alexandr> подскажите плиз как украсить убунту 10,10
<Scorpion_on> заставку смени
<SergeyIT> alexandr, купить красивый бубен )
<AndreX> alexandr: иди на форум
<alexandr> я уже тама
<SergeyIT> alexandr, или венок - через год она будет не нужна
<AndreX> SergeyIT: это почему ))
<UA1000> ребя, подскажите где   в ubunte галочка для клавы - разрешить вывод из ждущего режима ?
<SergeyIT> AndreX, выйдет новая LTS
<UA1000> или нет такого ?
<AndreX> хм
<UA1000> а только кнопкой питания, я уже и джампер переключил питание подал
<UA1000> Как включить вывод клавиатурой из ждущего режима ? Ubunntu 10/10
<bosyak> привет всем
<yurau_> да
<Philipp2007> И тебе привет!
<bosyak> Вот хочу убунту поставить, и так что бы на подольше хватило (стабильно чтоб работала \ обвнолялась). Ставить 10.4 или 10.10? Что происходит, когда установлена 10.10 и выйдет 11.4 или 11.10?  У меня все сломается?
<bosyak> или просто все круто изменится?
<edevyatkin> ничего не произойдет, если сам не попросишь обновить
<edevyatkin> ну или она порадует тебя таким сообщением
<bosyak> edevyatkin: но обновления перестанут приходить?
<edevyatkin> не перестанут
<jlewka> подскажите, а пинг умеет преобразовывать ip в имя?
<bosyak> и сколько 10.10 будут потдерживать?
<edevyatkin> год
<bosyak> ну год это сносно...
<san4o> bosyak: все круто изменится найболее подхотящее определение =)))
<bosyak> А дебиан как десктоп сильно по "фишкам" отстает от убунты?
<edevyatkin> точнее еще год
<Philipp2007> bosyak: По стабильности разницы между 10.04 и 10.10 не заметил. А есть ли она? Может знающие подскажут?
<edevyatkin> смотря для чего нужна система
<bosyak> edevyatkin: ну интернет в основнм... в виртуалках будет винда (для жены)
<edevyatkin> не заморачивайся, ставь убунту
<bosyak> 10.10?
<edevyatkin> да. или дождись апреля. выйдет 11.04
<bosyak> следующую, которую апдейтить будетут 3 года будет теперь в 2013 году?
<edevyatkin> 12.04 будет LTS
<Philipp2007> Ну 11.04 наверное пару месяцев допиливать будут?? Глюков много будет
<san4o> bosyak: судя из своего опыта первый линукс у тебя веками не будет стоять и ставбильность тут не причем просто ряд експериментом и тп
<san4o> вообщем ставь поновее и не парся
<bosyak> san4o: мне как раз не нужно экспериментов, мне поставить, виртуалки загнать... и нехай стоит! (еще принтер настроить). Эксперименты я на своей личной машине буду делать
<bosyak> А вот эту... поставить нужно на года...
<edevyatkin> раз на раз не приходится. обычно к релизу все основные баги закрывают.
<bosyak> что бы я время на нее не тратил
<edevyatkin> на то он и релиз
<bosyak> 11.4 это будет релиз?
<san4o> bosyak: первый линукс и сразу сервачек )) ты оптимист
<edevyatkin> конечно
<edevyatkin> каждые полгода новый релиз.
<bosyak> san4o: седня из-за питания уранил винду, которая простояла больше двух лет :) Каспер на ней стоял, не обновлялся больше полутора лет :) Так что и линух не упадет :) надеюсь.
<Philipp2007> bosyak: Ну уронить можно все. )) Просто с ubuntu будет посложнее это сделать
<san4o> bosyak: 10,04 ставь
<jlewka> да ладо не так уж и сложно уронить)
<bosyak> эх... сколько же я рюшек-то потеряю!! :)
<bosyak> а винда упала, из-за того, что свет выключили во время шутдауна... а памяти у меня много :)
<Philipp2007> bosyak: Ставь тогда Kubuntu она более красиво смотриться
<edgbla> bosyak: из-за питалова обычно падало всё что до ХП, что уронил-то?
<bosyak> не, КДЕ мне не нравится.
<bosyak> XP и стояла
<Philipp2007> Ну если фат32 стояла то и 7 упадет вроде бы? Я не путаю?
<edgbla> хз, с хп обычно нтфс.
<edgbla> фат остался вместе с 98-й))
<Philipp2007> Зацените обои http://putoubuntu.wordpress.com/
<Philipp2007> Ну всякое бывает. Я тут на днях компьютер чинил так там еще 98 стоит, и привод CD. Такое ощущение что в детство вернулся XD
<bosyak> НТФС на всех винтах.... ну да я его сам сглазил... сказал, смотри, щас умрет, если не успеет выключится корректно :(
<Philipp2007> bosyak: Однако будующий админ, силой мысли убывающий системы XD
<bosyak> Philipp2007: уже все в прошлом :) (надеюсь)
<Philipp2007> bosyak: Ну я с ubuntu уже года полтора живу. В окна даже и не тянет. Единственное на виртуалке XPень стоит для того что бы соньки шить. Так что втянешься ))
<bosyak> Philipp2007: О! Про соньки! :) У меня 3.56 - можно уже выбрасовать?
<Philipp2007> bosyak: Я про телефоны ))) С приставками не дружу, так как в игры не играю
<SergeyIT> bosyak, сначала ставь УПС
<artus> мвааахаха
<artus>  я его побидил
<bosyak> SergeyIT: тормоза и фары придумали трусы!!
<SergeyIT> bosyak, а чего сюда пришел тогда, педаль в пол и вперед
<bosyak> Philipp2007: а что для виртуализации используешь? ВиртуалБокс?
<Philipp2007> ВиртуалБокс. Мне он показался удобней чем VMWare.
<Philipp2007> Единственное не со свободных репозитарев а с оффициальных
<bosyak> Philipp2007: и УСТБ и прочие мудрости нормально прокидываются.7
<bosyak> ?
<Philipp2007> В смысле USB? Да, но только в официальной версии. И плюс надо с правами пользователя похимичить. Сейчас если найду статью ссылку скину
<artus> skai, туц
<skai> тыц
<artus> skai, я побидил !
<skai> artus: кого?
<artus> skai, теперяче роутер проверяет баланс и умеет переключатся с 3g на 2g )))
<artus> вобщем полный дзен )
<skai> абалдеть.а нафига?
<Philipp2007> artus: 3г роутер что ли мучал?
<artus> ну что значит нафига, 5ть гигов в роуминге дають на шару, а вечерами обычно сеть перегружена )
<artus> Philipp2007, dir320+e1550
<SergeyIT> artus, извини, а побидил от слова биде? (
<artus> SergeyIT, от слова побидун )
<Philipp2007> bosyak: тут все расписано http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox
<bosyak> Philipp2007: спасибо
<Philipp2007> bosyak: Ты перво наперво установи ubuntu tweak, от туда удобно репозитарии добавлять основные и программы устанавливать.
<bosyak> ну гляну
<bosyak> ну и что бы редко к этому возвращатся, ставить 10.4?!!
<Philipp2007> bosyak: http://linuxway.ru/poleznoe/ustanovka-ubuntu-tweak-v-ubuntu-910-i-ubuntu-1004/
<Stolzium> bosyak: ставь 10.10
<bosyak> а чего тогда не 11.4? В каких числах ее зарелизят?
<Stolzium> bosyak: апгрейдишь потом, как зарелизят
<Stolzium> bosyak: переустанавливать не надо будет, апгрейд сам всё за тебя сделает
<bosyak> ладно, убедили... :)
<bosyak> буду двигаться в ногу со всеми :)
<bosyak> а шифрование винта, опасная штука?
<bosyak> закрытым ключем все шифруется?
<Philipp2007> Народ а если поверх ubuntu KDE поставить не слишком тяжелая система получится? Не кто не пробывал?
<Philipp2007> 11.04 28 апреля 2011 года ожидается.
<bosyak> фу... долго :)
<bosyak> кто-нить уже тестировал?
<iROOT_> Скажите почему через Pidgin меня выгоняют с этого канала?
<Philipp2007> Кстати не кто не в курсе реально ли сделать что бы в ubuntu 10.04 в ntfs-разделах работала корзина?
<Acruax> Для получения последней введеной команды я использую history 1, можно ли получить только саму команду, без номера строки? Может есть другой способ получить последнюю команду как строку?
<rekcuFniarB> Нажать стрелку вверх
<Acruax> надо записывать ее в файл, потому это не подходит
<rekcuFniarB> Читай man history, кажется там можно форматировать вывод.
<sharikoff> !пинг
<sharikoff> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Scorpion_on> !ifconfig
<ubuntuhelp> ifconfig — команда UNIX и UNIX‐подобных операционных систем. Синтаксис: ifconfig interface [aftype] options | address ...
<Scorpion_on> а какой командой просмотреть пк в сети?
<sharikoff> nmap
<filimon> Драсьти
<sharikoff> привет
<filimon> стока народу, и так тихо..
<sharikoff> типа все спят
<filimon> ясно
<filimon> ну, спокойной ночи всем тогда :)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> спасибо
<Axolotl> Всем привет?
<Ecclesiast> Ubuntu 10.10 Карта Realtek можно включить звук 5.1? Стерео идёт вроде,  alsamixer только регулирует, включить доп. каналы она не даёт.
<rekcuFniarB> Выпили пульс
<masters> у меня небольшой вопрос по xorg
<masters> Section "ServerLayout"
<masters>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<masters>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<masters>     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<masters>     InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<masters>     Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<masters> EndSection
<masters> если меняю строчку Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0    на Screen      1 "Screen1" 0 0    иксы не стартуют
<masters> от чего это может быть?
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем меняешь?
<masters> при чём если я после той строчки просто добавляю Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" то оба монитора работают
<masters> пытаюсь dualhead сделать
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell masters about paste
<ubuntuhelp> masters, please see my private message
<Ecclesiast> Ubuntu 10.10 Карта Realtek можно включить звук 5.1? Стерео идёт вроде,  alsamixer только регулирует, включить доп. каналы она не даёт.
<rapidsp> блин... микроволновка время нифига не перевела...
<Scorpion_on> просто там нет линукса...
<Scorpion_on> ))
<Scorpion_on> как открыть запароленый ppt файл в ООо или в LibreOffice ?
<Ecclesiast> Народ, как установить пакеты bz2???
<rekcuFniarB> tar -xjvf file.tar.bz2
<amaze> Админ, удалию мой акк на канале :)
<amaze> В жопу эту убунту, сплошные баги.
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<rekcuFniarB> УМВР, ЧЯДНТ?
<amaze> Ладно ребята, удаячи вас с этими хреновыми убунтами, пойду вин поставлю. Там он хоть не слетает так быстро :)
<rekcuFniarB> amaze: да вы поэт!
<Philipp2007> Народ, так все таки есть возможность удалать через корзину файлы с ntfs-разделов? А то Rhythmbox не удалает файлы, так как нет корзины
<Philipp2007> WAKE UP!!!! ))) Бурные выходные что ли? Чего такая тишина?
<Stolzium> Philipp2007: ты удаляешь файлы через Rhytmbox?
<jlewka> Philipp2007, чего тебе вообще сделать то надо?)
<Philipp2007> Stolzium: Ну когда сортируешь библиотеку то не работает функция удалить в корзину так как её нет в NTFS. Не буду же я каждый раз переходить в папку с треком и ручками его.
<Stolzium> :)
<Stolzium> я руками всегда удалял
<Stolzium> насчёт твоей проблемы не в курсе
<Stolzium> переспросил лишь от удивления :)
<AndreX> Philipp2007: mke2fs, ntfs в топку
<Philipp2007> В Kubuntu вроде бы есть корзина в ntfs так что может проблема в nautilus? Dolphin нет желания ставить
<Philipp2007> AndreX: Ну у меня 600 ГБ инфы на ntfs. Куда я её дену? Если бы они конвертились тогда бы и проблем не было
<bayanist> привет всем
<bayanist> тут у меня проблема, есле кто может подскажите как решить! Немогу установить драйвер ATI в Ubuntu 11.11 ... пишет (
<bayanist> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<bayanist> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.38-7-generic:; make sure that the version is being
<bayanist> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<bayanist> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.LyQECv
<bayanist> ) /// у меня HD 5470
<Ecclesiast> bayanist: у вас конфликт версий, ищите драйвер под 11 или откатитесь до 10
<bayanist> подскажите пожайлуста как откатить систему?
<bayanist> Я бы рад это сделать, но я только новенький в этом плане)
<Stolzium> что за версия 11.11?
<Stolzium> такая существует разве?
<bayanist> Ubuntu 11.04 / перепутал немного
<Stolzium> а
<Stolzium> если ты новичок, нафик ставишь дорелизные версии то? :)
<Stolzium> пробей в гугле, там точно есть примеры отката назад
<bayanist> да я проверить хотел, да и выпил вчера немного, а сегодня проснулся неработает:-D
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<Stolzium> даунгрейд, иным словом
<bayanist> аха , щас посмотрю....через яндекс смотрел что то не как...и диск пробывал вставлял - нефурычит
<skalmi> ни у кого такого странного небыло что бы Skype  при звонках на мобильные телефоны звук резал. Какие то булькания и фразы не доходят. Я собеседника слышу нормально
<Stolzium> гуглом пользуйся
<Sergey_IT> ку
<bayanist> привет
<bayanist> что то ненайду нормальной инфы как откатить 11.04 до 10.10
<AndreX> никак
<bayanist> =-O
<bayanist> а если у меня сd есть? с него тоже никак?
<KOPEIII> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> KOPEIII! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Stolzium> да ядро может сменить просто
<Stolzium> версию с 10.10 взять
<san4o> Stolzium: и что тогда  случится ?
<Stolzium> может дрова встанут
<bayanist> мужики вы меня растраиваете)
<artus> bayanist, прибей репы от 11, оставь от 10.04 и sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KOPEIII> Âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> KOPEIII! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick KOPEIII use utf8
<Stolzium> артус, было только два раза
<Stolzium> :)
<Stolzium> ты не педантичен к своим правилам :)
<bayanist> artus: чел спасибо, но я вот думаю стоит ли это делать, я сщитай нагрузил уже систему пакетами, может реще все снести? патом с чистого листа настроить...
<artus> Âñåì ïðèâåò как то не похоже на тест )
<artus> bayanist, да как тебе удобнее )
<artus> bayanist, можно сделать финт ушами )
<KOPEIII> Всем привет!
<bayanist> да я не тестил... вчера пивка папил, сеня праснулся вот те ну, уже 11.04
<artus> Stolzium, видиш чего кик животворящий делает то)
<KOPEIII> Вот решил установить себе Linux, а в частности Ubuntu, но DVD-ROM'а к сожалению нету.
<KOPEIII> Как можно установить без него?
<KOPEIII> Я скачал дистрибутив, распаковал на специально созданный раздел диска(раздел создавал именно для установки Linux а не для нее самой (20 Гб)) Но поставить загрузку с него не получается. Пользовался программой EasyBCD(for Windows) 2.0б, в ней же я поставил
<KOPEIII> возможность запуска GRUB'a при выборе ОС(но им пользоваться к сожалению не умею, может через него можно запустить установку?). Как мне поставить загрузку с этого диска(E:\).
<KOPEIII> Или может я всё усложняю?
<KOPEIII> В любом случае прошу вашей помощи!
<KOPEIII> P.S. Сейчас стоит Windows XP
<artus> bayanist, dpkg --get-selections > software_list и на новой системе затем sudo apt-get update  && sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<artus> KOPEIII, флешка есть ?
<Stolzium> artus: :)
<KOPEIII> artus, есть но 2Гб
<artus> KOPEIII, или на крайняк grub4dos и с фатового раздела исошник
<artus> KOPEIII, а нафиг тебе двд?
<artus> инета нет чтоль?
<artus> KOPEIII, самый лутший вариант вообще с нетинстала ставить )
<bayanist> Артус вери матч, щас попробую
<KOPEIII> Artus, Если честно я тебя не совсем понимаю) Так что мне делать?)
<bayanist> Кореш забить!
<artus> KOPEIII, с инетом проблем нет?
<KOPEIII> нету
<KOPEIII> Artus, скорость хорошая
<artus> KOPEIII, береш unetbootin ? yfnhfdkbdfti yf bcjire? bkb ds,bhfti xnj, jyj cfvj tt crfxfkj b yfhtpfti yf aktire
<artus> рррррррррррррр
<blaze> >атравливаеш на исошку, или выбираеш чтоб оно само ее скачало и нарезаеш на флешку
<artus> вобщем тяни образ cd , выбираеш в унетбутине или просто запусти унетбутин и выбери скачать тебе 10.04 и нарезать на флешку, оно само все сделает
<artus> blaze, спс
<blaze> нп )
<bayanist> а вот кстати вапрос на засыпку что лучше Ubuntu 10.10 или же Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS  , у меня ноутбук, и я так непонел в чом отличее ДВД установщика от СД ,?
<Stolzium> :)
<Stolzium> у меня дежавю
<artus> bayanist, бери 04 и не страдай фигней ) она всяко стабильнее 10й )
<KOPEIII> Artus, А какой образ тянуть там их 3, в отличии от ДВД. и чем СД хуже?
<artus> bayanist, минирепозиторий так сказать
<bayanist> артус а разница есть?
<bayanist> или только в стабильности?
<artus> KOPEIII, тем что тебе с инетом двд не надо
<artus> bayanist, ну глюков всяко меньше )
<artus> bayanist, и да, ставь 32 а не 64 )
<bayanist> так сейчас скачаю тогда
<artus> KOPEIII, тебя это тоже касается
<bayanist> на сате урбан.ру битность системы неуказанна только ядро
<bayanist> как 32 х битную поставить?
<artus> стянуть не amd64 )
<KOPEIII> Artus, И всётаки что качать? alternate, desktop, server(не ну ясно что не сервер)
<artus> hivemind, а ты чего молчиш ? )
<artus> KOPEIII, десктоп
<KOPEIII> СПС
<hivemind> artus, а у меня разве кляпа нет?
<hivemind> Оба:D
<artus> я вчера вынял )
<bayanist> артус так амд это 64???? Я думал это ядро типо для Ати...лол
<hivemind> лолка )
<bayanist> ну я и скачал амд
<artus> hivemind, ток ты ж того, в рамках себя держи )
<hivemind> Ну так
<bayanist> ну зато дашло теперь
<User583[web]> ghbdtn dctv
<User583[web]> привет
<bayanist> главное сегодня пивка непопить и завтра с виндой 7 непроснутся)
<artus> User583[web], а первой фразой ты на нас порчу навел? )
<User583[web]> кто может помочь?
<User583[web]> нет инета
<artus> !ask | User583[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User583[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<bayanist> нет инета нет порно(
<User583[web]> установил 10.10
<bayanist> молодец!
<User583[web]> обновления загрузились автоматом, а инета нет
<User583[web]> ))
<bayanist> всмыслеобнавления качает а в инет незаходит?=-O
<Stolzium> User583[web]: дай угадаю, 3G-модем?
<User583[web]> DSC модем
<bayanist> =-O
<User583[web]> два компа с виндой - нормально
<Stolzium> User583[web]: у меня такое было, когда руками не настраивал
<User583[web]> а с линукса не хочет читать
<bayanist> дистрибутив 700мб если скинуть на ДВД всё путём будет?
<artus> bayanist, лутше на флешку )
<User583[web]> с диска устанавливал
<Stolzium> User583[web]: проверь, устанавливает ли приложения через Ubuntu Software Center
<bayanist> флэхи нет( а преймущество в чем? стесняюсь спрасить
<Stolzium> на любом
<Stolzium> мелкую прогу какую-нибудь
<artus> bayanist, в том что болванки нафиг не нужны )
<User583[web]> мелкую, это какую?
<Stolzium> User583[web]: Tux Commander поставь
<Stolzium> он мелкий вроде
<bayanist> аааа, ну да это мелоч) Я решил скачать 10.10 всё таки, ну поновее... тем более у меня норм работала...
<Stolzium> и напиши - качает или нет
<User583[web]> у меня все на русском
<Stolzium> User583[web]: ну он всё равно найдёт его
<User583[web]> не удалось
<User583[web]> игру не качает
<Stolzium> значит инета нет
<Stolzium> хз как у тебя обновления качались
<User583[web]> а ну да щас переконнектюсь )))
<bayanist> кто нибудь ставил эксперементы с wine , запускал тяжелые игры? они наверно все глючат?
<artus> bayanist, нет
<Stolzium> User583[web]: так у тебя инет есть или нет?
<bayanist> Я тут Герои Меча и магии поставил, так то норм, иногда вылетает
<artus> bayanist, код4 что в вин что под вайном одинаково шустро
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, как быть, если я не хочу ставить openjdk?
<DropSQL> а у меня netbeans требует её ставить?
<bayanist> artus незнаю правда низнаю нет ,в инете кто то писал что на Линуксе даже некоторые игры, есле умело настроил лучше идут....
<Stolzium> это фанатики писали
<san4o> bayanist: герои - святое. цивилизация тож прекрасно пашет
<artus> bayanist, я тебе могу конечно найти статью на хабре , где список игр выложен в игровом клубе который полностью на бубунте) дык там за сотню гдето причем из последних)
<KOPEIII> Artus, Еще вопрос, если можно, А почему ты мне посоветовал ставить 10.04, а не 10.10?
<artus> но мне влом щас искать )
<bayanist> Да герои класс, 3, во имя богов, там дополнение новое.
<artus> KOPEIII, чтоб потом было меньше вопросов )
<artus> у тебя же , и проблем )
<bayanist> Кореш стабильнее версия
<KOPEIII> ок спс
<artus> bayanist, а теперь забываем про корешей и остальной "блатной базар" )
<DropSQL> люди, ктот подскажет как можно замаксировать пакет или чтот такого?
<bayanist> ахаха
<artus> DropSQL, ты про hold ?
<bayanist> вот вышла Crysis 2  есть конечно соблазн поиграть, ведь раньше всегда на
<bayanist> Винде играл....
<DropSQL> artus: не знаю что за hold... можно уточнить? у меня просто стоит уже нормальный sun jdk
<User303[web]> buhe frfxfk
<artus> DropSQL, ну про заморозить пакет
<User303[web]> игру акачал
<bayanist> какую?
<User303[web]> качает но инета нет
<DropSQL> artus: как?
<User303[web]> black box
<SATANA1> Есть вопрос: какую выбрать архитектуру в настройках apt-build под мой процессор AMD Turion 64 X2 ?
<Stolzium> User303[web]: faifox?
<Stolzium> User303[web]: файрфокс?
<artus> DropSQL, apt-get hold  zzz )))
<artus> User303[web], а пинги идут?
<artus> на 8.8.8.8
<User303[web]> щас пропингую
<KOPEIII> Artus, А в биосе надо менять что либо что бы с флешки загрузилось?
<User303[web]> это опять переконнектиться надо?
<artus> KOPEIII, угу, выбери загрузку с оной
<bayanist> а вы тут ребята все с форума?
<KOPEIII> artus, оной?
<artus> KOPEIII, с нее короче )
<DropSQL> E: Неверная операция hold
<DropSQL>  artus: E: Неверная операция hold
<User303[web]> да файрфокс, время ожидания соединения истекло
<artus> DropSQL, --hold
<KOPEIII> artus, а если нет пункта загрузки с флешки?
<artus> KOPEIII, на столько древняя мать?
<DropSQL> E: Не распознанный параметр командной строки --hold
<Mad_Dog1> Привет всем подскажите как быть? Устанавливал программу а она ругнулась на отсутствие нет фрамеворка. Погуглил, с помощью wintricks'а установил 1,1 потом 2,0 и вот на 3 у меня зависла установку. Убрал через контрал+Цэ. Повторная установка(восстановление) или Уд
<KOPEIII> возможно)
<Stolzium> а, это тогда другое
<DropSQL> artus: :(
<artus> KOPEIII, ты флешу всунь то перед заходом в биос )
<artus> KOPEIII, ну как вариант можно с винта подцепить образ
<KOPEIII> artus, попробуем)
<User303[web]> artus, как убедиться что файрфокс разрешен выход в инернет?
<artus> User303[web], а у него может стоять галочка  на предмет автономной работы
<SATANA1> Есть вопрос: какую выбрать архитектуру в настройках apt-build под мой процессор AMD Turion 64 X2 ?
<Stolzium> там есть ещё такая штука
<Stolzium> набрать в файрфоксе в адресной строке что-то
<Stolzium> будет вкладка разширенных настроек
<artus> DropSQL, тогда пользуй aptitude
<bayanist> в хроме тоже есть
<Stolzium> и там отключить определение через нетворк манагер
<bayanist> такая штука
<Stolzium> если не через него натроено
<artus> он вроде умеет холдить
<Stolzium> настроено
<User303[web]> artus, и всё? автономно нет не стоит
<Stolzium> но точно я не помню
<Stolzium> пойду спать
<artus> User303[web], а  пинги идут?
<Stolzium> приятной ночи всем
<User303[web]> artus? а что набрать надо? я набирал ifconfig -a
<User303[web]> eth0 есть,   lo есть, wlan0 нет
<Master> всем здравствуйте..нескромный вопрос - я нормально читаюсь?
<User303[web]> нормально
<DropSQL> artus: что мне это даст?
<artus> DropSQL, sudo aptitude hold zzz , я просто apt-get не пользуюсь и думал в нем есть холд
<Master> спасибо! наконец-то. .. в общем - столкнулся с такой проблемой (не весть что натворили на моем компе) у меня стоит ubuntu 10.10  примонтировано 2 жеских диска ntfs. до некоторых пор все адекватно работало, но недавно при попытке открыть любой из них запускается gnome
<Master> -mplayer  и ищет медиа файлы.. собственно, как это можно вылечить?
<Master> вместо того,  чтобы открыть диск, система мне открывает медиаплеер
<Sergey_IT> Master, на форуме было уже и не раз
<DropSQL> artus: а если я сделаю hold openjdk - это будет относиться ко всем пакетам openjdk?
<DropSQL> artus: или нужно каждый пакет отдельно?
<artus> DropSQL, ну надо конкретные будет холдить
<User243[web]> artus, ping есть
<artus> User243[web], а ping ya.ru ?
<User243[web]> ofc
<User243[web]> щас
<Mad_Dog1> Привет всем подскажите как быть? Устанавливал программу а она ругнулась на отсутствие нет фрамеворка. Погуглил, с помощью wintricks'а установил 1,1 потом 2,0 и вот на 3 у меня зависла установку. Убрал через контрал+Цэ. Повторная установка(восстановление) или Уд
<artus> Mad_Dog1, а кто тебе сказал что третий фреймворк в вайне поддерживается вообще ?
<artus> 2.0 и фсе )
<DropSQL> artus:  # aptitude hold openjdk-6-dbg openjdk-6-demo openjdk-6-doc openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib openjdk-6-source openjdk-6-jre-zero
<artus> DropSQL, что говорит на это?
<DropSQL> artus: # dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<DropSQL> artus: #
<DropSQL> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586251/
<Mad_Dog1> artus: ну вот теперь узнал. Так что делать то?
<artus> Mad_Dog1, ничего) смирится )
<Mad_Dog1> artus: так прога может и на 2,0 будет работать. я там не мог поломать установкой корявой?
<artus> Mad_Dog1, да врятли
<Mad_Dog1> artus: а то что длл какой то выбивает в ошибке?
<DropSQL> artus: а мне как узнать что пакет hold и не установится? :(
<DropSQL> Mad_Dog1: покажи какой
<Mad_Dog1> msjet4x.dll
<hivemind> Хочу на старый комп *box поставить, какой из них лучше? А то я из них всех видел-то только fluxbox
<Master> Sergey_IT, не могу найти что-то
<artus> DropSQL, aptitude search openjdk-6-dbg и чего возле имени пакета стоит?
<User684[web]> artus, есть и ya.ru
<DropSQL> # aptitude search openjdk-6-dbg
<DropSQL> p   openjdk-6-dbg                   - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (debugging s
<Mad_Dog1> Программа "Предприниматель 4,1" может кто уже решил проблемы с ней?
<DropSQL> artus: вот
<User684[web]> а брауер не открывает
<artus> User684[web], значит инет у тя есть, и с днсами у тя все нормально
<go8765> всем привет. такой вопрос - можно как-то сделать чтобы при зажатии одной клавиши  - она сразу печаталась ? (не в смысле задержки - а в смысле скорости ввода - а то я клавишу зажимаю - отпускаю - а оно ещё секунд 5 печатает ?)
<Ecclesiast> народ всем привет! какой лучше ставить Проприетарный драйвер, рекомендуемый или версию 173 Nvidia?
<artus> DropSQL, # echo 'openjdk-6-dbg hold' | dpkg --set-selections  попробуй , и потом грепни на предмет холда
<Ecclesiast> go8765 система - параметры - клавиатура
<dsc6177> Ecclesiast, это всё один и тот же драйвер
<DropSQL> artus: пусто :(
<dsc6177> есть ещё nouveau, опенсорсный драйвер, довольно стабилен
<Ecclesiast> dsc6177 то есть без разницы???
<go8765> Ecclesiast: я оттуда и пришёл - все настройки вроди как перерыл - но оно всё равно долго получается ?
<dsc6177> но не поддерживает 3д
<User684[web]> artus, чего посоветуете?
<artus> фигня какая то
<Master> пожалуйста подскажите. у меня вместо того, чтобы открыть диск (ntfs) открывается gnome-mplayer и идет поиск медиа. чем лечить?
<artus> DropSQL, ну посмотри на пакет синаптиком, и в контекстном меню умеет ли он хамораживать
<dsc6177> Ecclesiast, без разницы. Главное чтобы версия твой чип поддерживала
<artus> мало ли что за глюк
<DropSQL> artus: не умеет, смотрел :(
<go8765> master: в свойства зайди - выбери чем открывать
<artus> User684[web], а хром работаеть?
<artus> User684[web], и да, у тя ff какой ?
<go8765> Master:  в свойства зайди - выбери чем открывать
<User684[web]> чего?
<Ecclesiast> dsc6177 так он вроде только совместимые предлагает, или нет?
<go8765> насчёт клавиатуры - никто не подскажет ?
<go8765> User684[web]: что - чего ? (формулируй нормально ?)
<User684[web]> хром, ff&
<User684[web]> ?
<artus> Master, есть верное решение ) sudo rm -rf ~/.config , но тогда снесет все навтройки твои как пользователя, тобиш растановку аплетов и остальный рюшечки )
<dsc6177> Ecclesiast, если это jockey (апплет с дровишками) предлагает, то да, должны быть совместимые
<artus> но вернет к исходному состоянию учетку
<go8765> User684[web]: хром - google chrome /  ff -mozilla firefox так понятней ?
<artus> User684[web], какой у тебя ff и прововал ли хром в качестве браузера на предмет работоспособности
<User684[web]> gfcb,f gjyznyj ntgthm
<User684[web]> теперь понятно
<Master> <artus> то есть подобные настройки хранятся в .config? может его можно править вручную?
<User684[web]> ff 3.6.16
<artus> Master, там все конфиги
<Ecclesiast>  dsc6177 да это он)) Спасибо, буду знать.
<go8765> User684[web]: f чё у тебя вообще ?
<artus> User684[web], ставь 4й, он релиз, и по сравнению с 3.6 небо и земля )
<Master> <artus> моя проблема "активируется" лишь после запуска плеера. до его запуска нормально открывается наутилус
<User684[web]> ок
<go8765> artus: ты about my question ничего не знаешь ? :)
<Master> с чем может быть связано
<go8765> затишье перед бурей ... :)
<Master> да уж.. чтото тихо стало
<go8765> .sr что там у тебя мастер ?
<go8765> Nadezhda присоединился к беседе ^)
<go8765> главное - что присоединилСЯ
<go8765> вот - грузин :)
<go8765> *бот
<Nadezhda> всем здрасьте)
<Nadezhda> сижу расстраиваюсь, дополнение 3d cololiris недоступно для ubuntu
<Master> всем спасибо и пока. неспокойной ночи. да не оставит вас ктулху
<go8765> Nadezhda: 3 firefox пишет на сайте что поддерживает - может и для 4 допилят
<Nadezhda> очень жду.
<go8765> в маке тоже нету - так что всё норм..
<go8765> а чё с ним делать ?
<Nadezhda> пишут для мака сделали сегодня
<Nadezhda> просто красиво. ubuntu красивая, значит все надо.
<go8765> можно как-то сделать чтобы при зажатии одной клавиши - она сразу печаталась ?
<go8765> повторюсь, так сказать
<go8765> эффект я смотрю тот же что и впрошлый раз :)
<Nadezhda> что и откуда пытаешься напечатать?
<Nadezhda> у меня работает на cnrl+p
<go8765>  (в блокноте или в наутилусе названия) не в смысле задержки - а в смысле скорости ввода - а то я клавишу зажимаю - отпускаю - а оно ещё секунд 5 печатает
<Nadezhda> ctrl+p
<Scorpion_on> для тачпадов (elan smart) есть настройки какието ?
<go8765> Nadezhda: напечатать - всмысле ввести
<Nadezhda> sorry. не знаю.
<go8765> чё-то после моего вопроса всё так затихает ...
<go8765> а может кто знает - можно ли в Empathy при вводе сообщения выбирать шрифт как в пиджине ?
<Nadezhda> а надо устанавливать flash player если итак все хорошо работает?
<go8765> куда, зачем ?
<go8765> и что всё ?
<Nadezhda> устанавливать в FF, а все - ролики и все остальное. обычно же требует установки. а сейчас ничего не требует.
<go8765> ну и здорово - нет никакой проблемы значит - как появится - ff напишет и установишь
<Nadezhda> ну все, вроде сижу я на ubuntu, с 10-го раза, но вроде села.
<go8765> :) а чё аж с 10 ?
<Ecclesiast> народ как включить звук 5.1, ну в смысле переназначить выходы с микрофона и line in на акустику?
<Nadezhda> это было похоже на укрощение лошади. все время перезагружалась в win7. ubuntu мозг выносила, простые действия по2 дня делались. а потом оказывалась, что все давно уж работает.
<go8765> :) да бывает :)
<artus> так, а кто мне скажет как востановить таблицу разделов на флешке или хотябы накатить на нее новую
<EKrava> fdisk /dev/(sdX ), потом o ,  не катит уже?
<aleksei> народ, кто - нить с komodo работает?
<Ecclesiast> Как через терминал установить 4 лису? На третью прилепил какой то плагин перестала работать, переустановка не помогла...
<artus> Ecclesiast, да как то оно  sdc: unknown partition table и все ((
<[Green]> artus: dd пробовал?
<artus> а что мне на нее ддшить то ?
<Nadezhda> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<artus> тестдиск говорит что она ChipsBnk Flash Disk
<Nadezhda> 2 sudo apt-get update
<Nadezhda> 3 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<artus> [Green], ку кстати
<Nadezhda> но перед этим ее лучше полностью удалить
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda сейчас попробую,
<[Green]> artus: ага, привет)
<aleksei> пожалуйста посоветуйте какой-нить php редактор с поддержкой фтп
<go8765> кто нить amule пользуется ?
<san4o> aleksei: а зачем пхп редактору ФТП. у IDE для разработки есть поддержка контроля версий
<aleksei> san4o: а если мне удалённо править надо и по бырому? :)
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda а разве sudo apt-get dist-upgrade не запустит обновление всех пакетов???
<amigo> aleksei: есть curlftpfs/gvfs-bakends/...
<Nadezhda> запустит но быстро оно происходит
<aleksei> amigo: это консольный клиент, который монтирует удалённый разделы?
<Nadezhda> по крайней мере я этими командами ставила.
<amigo> aleksei: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS наутилус это поддерживает
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda обновлено 307, установлено 3 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<Ecclesiast> Необходимо скачать 351MБ архивов.
<Ecclesiast> После данной операции, объём занятого дискового пространства возрастёт на 67,6MB :-(
<san4o> aleksei: netbeans самый комбайнистый в нем возможно подобную опцию найдеш )
<Nadezhda> это критично?
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda :-D с моим нетом часов 5 :-D
<Nadezhda> все равно потом придется обновляться, система этого сама потребует, только позже.
<aleksei> san4o: в netbeans сразу править не получается на лету, надо себесливать, править и потом заливать назад ...
<Nadezhda> ого!
<Sergey_IT> Ecclesiast, не считай - это высшая математика ;)
<san4o> Nadezhda: а зачем дистр обновлять для установки фаерфокса 4 ?
<aleksei> а GVFS отваливается часто (
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda и в списке пакетов foxa нету:P
<amigo> aleksei: попробуй себе не сливать и править
<Nadezhda> ну я нашла 2 способа, у меня первый не сработал, только этот прошел хорошо. сейчас второй напишу. там особо обновляться не надо
<aleksei> так не сохраняет ведь )))
<Nadezhda> его не будет
<Nadezhda> он появится только в приложения.интернет
<san4o> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<Ecclesiast> Мож прото есть ссылка на репозитарий с фоксом??
<Nadezhda> он ставит 3.6, четверку не ставит
<Ecclesiast> E: Не удалось найти пакет firefox-4.0
<Ecclesiast> E: Не удалось найти пакет по регулярному выражению firefox-4.0
<Ecclesiast> :'(
<Nadezhda> способ от san4o как раз второй, попробуй. у меня не пошел.
<Nadezhda> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<aleksei> извните за любопытство, но зачем вам 4 фокс?))
<Ecclesiast> aleksei: третий слетел и не переставляется((
<Nadezhda> я его ставила из-за cooliris но он в ней не работает. ну там другие красивые штуки есть. еще он у меня работает быстрее.
<artus> aleksei, ты неповериш но 4й фф релиз и таки намного веселее 3.6
<Nadezhda> в репе есть установщик браузера mozilla попробуй
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda: таже ерунда : E: Команде update не нужны аргументы
<aleksei> artus: почему же не поверю ? ))
<artus> aleksei, ну а почему тогда дурацкие вопросы задавать? )
<Nadezhda>  Ecclesiast: как можно бросить тебе ссылку из репозитория?
<aleksei> artus: а уже стабильная версия имеется фокса 4?
<artus> aleksei, дык уже дня 4ре вроде как  зарелизился
<san4o> Ecclesiast: ты гуглить хоть пробовал ? подключил репозитарий обновил пакеты и установи ...
<Nadezhda> там где поиск просто пробуй набрать mozilla firefox. выползет
<san4o> Ecclesiast: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+firefox4&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=Sfd&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=dquPTevqDsT0sgbr86mYCg&ved=0CB4QBSgA&q=ubuntu+firefox+4&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f0cf11f17933379c
<aleksei> во блин, точно, а  я проспал ))
<Ecclesiast> Nadezhda: я тока через терминал могу, браузера то нету)) а через репы тока 3 показывает(((
<aleksei> хотя в Пятницу смотрел, ещё вроде бетка валялась ...
<go8765> Nadezhda: дык в 3 версии фокса к ubuntu катит  coloris, не ?
<Nadezhda> go8765: нет((((
<go8765> раскажите пару слов про амуль
<go8765> Nadezhda: f как же это ??7 http://www.cooliris.com/desktop/specifications/
<Nadezhda>  Ecclesiast: может ты в командах ошибки делал?
<Nadezhda> go8765: coming soon
<Nadezhda> ждемс
<Ecclesiast>  Nadezhda да вроде нет, синаптик добавил репу мозилы в ручную мож прокатит сейчас...
<_GerarD_> Всем Привет!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<_GerarD_> Блин не могу поставить виндовую прогу...
<_GerarD_> Жалуется на виндовс инсталлер
<_GerarD_> Помогите советом
<_GerarD_> Ранбше ставилась
<go8765> Nadezhda: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0328/h_1301261627_0b7051a6a2.png
<Nadezhda> Ecclesiast: болею душой.
<Nadezhda> ну значит работает под 3.
<Nadezhda> go8765:сама не пробовала
<Ecclesiast>  Nadezhda Урра!!! Появился!!!! Буду пробовать ставить, спасибо за поддержку :-*
<go8765> Ecclesiast: это не оно разве ?
<_GerarD_> Кто с вайном дружит?
<go8765> Ecclesiast: сори -= не тебе
<go8765> Nadezhda: не оно ?
<Nadezhda> go8765 оно оно, все верно. только кто-то спешит иногда.
<Nadezhda> Ecclesiast поздраавляю
<go8765> всмысле - типа поддерживает - но ещё не поддерживает ?
<Nadezhda> получается 3 поддерживает а 4 еще нет вот и все.
<demoss> привет  народ
<demoss> сижу андроида
<Nadezhda> _GerarD_: начинаю вникать. какой вопрос
<go8765> дык а я не то разве говорил ? (go8765 00:28:54 Nadezhda: дык в 3 версии фокса к ubuntu катит coloris, не ?	Nadezhda 00:29:18 go8765: нет((((  )
<demoss> голосовой ввод использую
<Nadezhda> ну извини, да, тормоз.
<_GerarD_> Nadezhda при установке виндового приложения вываливается ошибка что не возможно получить доступ к службе Windows Installer
<_GerarD_> Nadezhda Куда копать?
<Nadezhda> что ставишь?
<Nadezhda> какое приложение?
<_GerarD_> Ventrilo
<Nadezhda> сейчас попробуем
<go8765> а почему сюда низя зайти через mibbit
<XuMuK> q
<artus> о , химик
<Nadezhda> _GerarD_: странно у меня встал хорошо, какую версию ты ставил 32 bit  или 64?
<Nadezhda> попробуй переустановить wine
<XuMuK>  о , артус :)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, чего о?
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: просто таг, о , Sergey_IT :)
<XuMuK> тут inkvizitor68sl не пробегал? :)
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, не о, а ого, понедельник уже (
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: у меня ещё 7 минут воскресенье))
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, тебе хуже, я уже смирился )
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: а мне пофег)
<XuMuK> вот теперь понедельнег))
<artus> так , с електрикой кто то дружит?
<artus> пичаль ((((
<Nadezhda> спокойной ночи всем)
<san4o> artus: лампочку можем вкрутить ... )
<artus> хех
<XuMuK>  Nadezhda, превед
<XuMuK> artus: а чо?
<artus> да уже вроде ниче, надо было по картинке сказачть чему равно U если все сопротивления равны ) и гирлянда сопротивлений)
<artus> вот такая хитрая капча на форуме )
<go8765> i2p кто-то пользуется ?
<artus> а толку от него?
<go8765> artus: imule
<artus> а от осла толку ?
<artus> dc вроде актуальнее
<go8765> artus: поиск по хешу и т.д
<artus> ну да , dc )
<go8765> dc++ всмысле ?
<go8765> artus: dc++ всмысле ?
<artus> угу
<XuMuK> в лине она вроде linuxdcpp называецо
<go8765> artus:  я васче не в теме - оно хорошо ? (это хабі что-ли ?)
<artus> они самые
<go8765> artus: lsr их же bittorent порвал
<artus> а теперь русским языком )
<go8765> ?
<artus> lsr  это что ? и почему он порвал битторент
<go8765> artus: битторент вытеснил их  их своей популярностью ?
<artus> кого? хабы?
<artus> наивный )
<go8765> artus:  а чё нет ?
<go8765> artus: они же старые ?
<artus> кто????????
<bayanist> artus  спасибо тебе, всё поставил, проблем нет)
<go8765> artus: ns чем пользуешься - хабами или торрентом ?
<artus> так, святая простота, ты хабами пользовался? или как ?
<san4o> go8765: когда нибуть ДСпользовался ?
<artus> bayanist, ну и зашибись) а что ставил то ?
<go8765> не
<artus> bayanist, востанавливал из списка пакетов?
<bayanist> artus ну я у тебя спрашивал как с беты 11 на релиз перейти...ты мне рассказал всё чо как, я вот переустановил на 32 битную 10.10
<go8765> пошёл я гуглить про хабі
<artus> go8765, был на проводном канале хабами ) ибо так проще найти что нить себе если конкретно не определился чего хочеш ) а торенты, они и в африке торенты) раздавать я не радаю так как на 3g ) и тяну если что надо через aria2c )
<bayanist> artus не я снёс)) уже почти настроил всё)
<artus> bayanist, дык того, список бы установленого сбекапил и потом оно б те по нему все вернуло )
<bayanist> нехватает хароших репозиторий, чтобы качать
<artus> bayanist, хватает )
<bayanist> artus да я там начудил много....менеджер запускался качал, патом писал "Ошибка не загружаны пакеты" просто так хавал 13 метров и толку ноль)
<artus> мваааахахаха
<artus> не, не мвахаха (((
<bayanist> старт системы долгий был... да я ещо репозиториев понадабавлял и все пакеты загрузил, даже незная что там...
<bayanist> вот тут тему шикарную нашол, видал Nautilus Elementary?
<artus> bayanist, у меня нет наутилуса)
<bayanist> а что у тебя?
<artus> тхунар)
<artus> и гнома у меня нет )
<artus> ибо он не нужен)
<bayanist> ого...ты кароче всё снёс?)
<artus> я не ставил )
<bayanist> аааа
<bayanist> а мне так нравится,клёва
<bayanist> надо выбрать аудио проигрыватель, а то все ищут треки а теги не русс
<bayanist> ироглифы(
<artus> bayanist, http://itmages.ru/image/view/150301/f55a77c4 вот такая у меня фигня )
<artus> таки мваахаха
<artus> 127 метров с мертвой флешки я вытянул)))
<bayanist> охо
<bayanist> ну ты там переделал всё
<bayanist> чат в стиле доса, прикольный!
<artus> вобщето это weechat )
<artus> лутший ирк клиент)
<bayanist> ааа, а я думаю со стандартным норм будет
<artus> неее... все остальное фигня )
<bayanist> он поддерживает протоколы?
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> а так плагинами да
<bayanist> ну это здорово!
<artus> bayanist, а зачем тебе недоклиенты с кучей всего и конкретно нисчем адекватно не работающие?
<bayanist> не ну пижон нармально рубит, мне хватало плюс я модули поставил, даже музыка отображалась в статус)хех
<artus> bayanist, натянуть бы тебя накол осиновый ) так чтоб из ушей потекло) за музыку то в статусе )
<bayanist> ахахах
<artus> надеюсь подрастеш поймеш какое это зло )
<bayanist> ты нечего непонимаешь, это сейчас очень круто когда у тебя в статусе написанно название трека и модно!
<artus> это признак раздолбайства и недалекого ума
<bayanist> а может я там моцарта слушаю:-))
<artus> ну хотя если у тебя в ростере такие же раздолбаи и цель друг друга задолбать вечной сменой статуса то может быть )
<bayanist> я думаю это ничего неозначает)
<go8765> чё это значит ? Unable to access jarfile i2pinstall_0.8.3.exe
<go8765> sory- гуглю сам
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-19
<kaban> :D
<User119[web]> Всем привет)
<User119[web]> есть тут кто?
<c5h12> приношу извинения. Оказывается, я тогда в вопросе по C поднял ложную тревогу. Там было такое выражение: int x, *p = &x, и я посчитал, что *p присваивается адрес переменной x, а p содержит тогда адрес адреса переменной x.
<c5h12> однако там всё так хитровывернуто
<c5h12> что (int x, *p = &x;) != (int x, *p; *p = &x;)
<c5h12> что (int x, *p = &x; ) != (int x, *p; *p = &x; )
<c5h12> а что равно int x; int *p; p = &x
<c5h12> иными словами
<c5h12> int *p = &x значит (int *) p = &x, а не int (*p = &x)
<c5h12> вот такой вот изврат с приоритетами операций
<c5h12> и с синтаксисом объявления указателей
<chapt> уроки С=+ с утра понедельника на канале?
<c5h12> та не
<chapt> *с++
<c5h12> дезинформировал раньше людей чуток. Претендовал на то, что обнаружил ошибку в книге Кернигана  и Ритчи, однако, ошибся именно я в понимании
<c5h12> кстати, речь шла не о приплюснутом C, а о классическом
<rapidsp> при чем здесь несчастные убунтоводы?
<c5h12> при том, что неправильную трактовку я тоже дал здесь. Надо ж дать опровержение
<c5h12> собственно, убунтоводы тут ни при чём )
<c5h12> ну, может, при том, что проверил я это на практике, используя GCC ;)
<chapt> не люблю указатели, точнее их опасаюсь, накосячить с ними легче простого
<c5h12> это точно
<c5h12> воистину, "С - это инструмент, острый, как бритва. Используя его, можно сделать элегантную программу, а можно - кровавое месиво"
<c5h12> просто с динамическими массивами, видать, без указателей никак
<c5h12> с массивами динамического размера
<c5h12> и со всякими вызовами низкоуровневых функций ОС
<c5h12> к которым у меня в последнее время нездоровый интерес
<c5h12> но блин же ж, мне асм понятнее, чем сишные указатели )
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff> трям
<c5h12> тест
<ubuntuhelp> c5h12, Есть контакт.
<c5h12> не, про понг прикольнее )
<c5h12> sharikoff, здоров
<sharikoff> привет
<sharikoff> блин фигня какая то
<sharikoff> не вижу чо пишу
<c5h12> ну, я вижу
<c5h12> pidgin цвета неудачные выставил, может
<c5h12> у меня такое вроде было, когда юзал тёмные темы
<c5h12> (речь о темах GTK+)
<sharikoff> у меня клиент тандербёрд
<c5h12> а, ну тогда не знаю
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг.
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ подскажите, а как настроить два монитора на одном компе. Так что бы можно было перетаскивать окна из одного в другое
<openvoid> просто включаешь два монитора
<jlewka> угу, ток вот окна не перетаскиваются из одного монитора в другой
<scogra> рядом поставь
<jlewka> тоесть на каждом мониторе свои не зависимые X как бы
<openvoid> я делал - вроде без проблем
<openvoid> только с выходов на одной видеокарте
<jlewka> а видюха у тебя какая?
<openvoid> ati
<openvoid> если две видюхи у меня чертовщина какая то была
<jlewka> у мну нвидия, тут есть два режима работы
<jlewka> но ни один не дает то что хочу...
<openvoid> мне только пришлось вручную максимальное разрешение рабочего стола в xorg.conf установить 2*1920х2х1080 а то не растягивало рабочий стол
<openvoid> jlewka, http://paste.pro/5145651 посмотри, может натолкнет на мысли
<wullikam> утра.
<Gfl> Добрый день. только установил кубунту 11.10. Ест проблема, не работает сеть. У меня вафля я сид скрыл. Мне нетворк менеджер пишет введите имя и нажмите ентер. Я имя ввёл, нажал энтер... Не чего не произошло... Как вылечить?
<Gfl> Не кто не сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<jlewka> о сделал все)
<jlewka> подскажите, а компиз умеет запоминать какое окно где должно открываться?)
<baronos> угу
<jlewka> а какой модуль за это отвечает?
<jlewka> спс, нашел)
<Gfl> Как кде заставить подключаться к беспроводной сети?
<Gfl> скрытой беспроводной сети
<mva> кде - никак, это DE а не менеджер соединений
<mva> называется networkmanagement и есть wicd-client-kde
<mva> способы их подключения к скрытым сетям разные
<mva> ой
<mva> *но вот для кде есть NM-апплет, который  называется networkmanagement и есть wicd-client-kde
<Gfl> Я поставил 11.10. В нём уже какой-то стоит. Там есть строчка хайден. типа введите имя и нажмите ентер. Я имя ввёл нажал ентер. Он тупо не чего не делает
<Gfl> А если разрешить транслировать имя, то всё норм
<User947[web]> Все боброе утро
<Amblnb> Бобряне?
 * wullikam бегает вокруг компа с бубнами.
<Amblnb> От пчёл отмахиваясь?
<|rapidsp|> остановись и поправь левую чакру
<wullikam> вообще после того как на убунте я услышал при входе в систему звуки бубнов, я сильно призадумался...
<novns> wullikam, вообще-то там не бубны
<novns> какие-то африканские барабаны
<wullikam> один пёс..
<wullikam> шаманство)
<quadroarte> Привет. А подскажите, как можно понять при загрузке initramfs почему он выпадает в консоль и перестает выполнять скрипты дальше?
<Amblnb> Сам в кансоль тикает и падает? О_о Точно вуду..
<sharikoff> должен написать же
<sharikoff> на чем стопарится
<quadroarte> он пишет пример следующее run script remount-local: done
<quadroarte> а потом вываливается в initramfs
<quadroarte> и больше ни какой инвы. Почему дальше скрипты не выполняются не понятно
<sharikoff> система грузится?
<sharikoff> или нет?
<sharikoff> dmesg можешь посмотреть?
<quadroarte> нет, я же написал в инитрамфс вываливается
<quadroarte> да могу глянуть
<quadroarte> ща 5 мин скопирую из инитрамфса
<sharikoff> esc scroll lock жми при загрузке. можно будет посмотреть
<sharikoff> т.е сплешскрин отрубаешь и смотришь со скроллуком потихонечку
<sharikoff> где косяк
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, нормально сделать www-data владельцем /var/www ? Апач, пхп.
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai ls-la и увидишь кто владелец
<openvoid> он вроде и так www-data
<Kyshtynbai> Та это-то я в курсе. сейчас этой папкой рут почему-то владеет
<Kyshtynbai> я вот и спрашиваю, ничего если её отдать юзеру апача
<openvoid> гм, обманул, у меня тоже рут
<sharikoff> если косяков не будет какая разница кто владелец
<openvoid> вроде ничего страшного не должно случиться
<Kyshtynbai> Понял, мерси
<Onkeltem> ПРивет
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<Onkeltem> У меня java не работает в Хроме. Вроде openjdk весь поставил... в чем дело?
<sharikoff> плагинчега нету
<Onkeltem> поиск apt-cache search java plugin ничего не дал
<Onkeltem> также как и openjdk plugin
<sharikoff> about:plugins
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: во там нет плагина
<sharikoff> ой точнее chrome:// plugins
<sharikoff> как то так
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: да понятно, понятно. Говорю же - нет плагина
<Onkeltem> как его поставить то? :)
<sharikoff> http://technonstop.com/install-java-plugin-ubuntu-linux
<sharikoff> 5 секунд поиска
<sharikoff> а потом на хабре пишут типа я изобрел веласипет
<sharikoff> а поискать его оказывается в прошлом веке изобрели
<quadroarte> sharikoff  http://pastebin.com/PBeX9EqT      вот дмесг из iniramfs
<Aiveri> всем дня
<brestows> hi
<sharikoff> quadroarte давай так dmesg|grep error
<sharikoff> ну ты понел
<sharikoff> =)
<quadroarte> [   94.846603] EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
<quadroarte> [   94.887913] EXT2-fs (dm-0): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244)
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> накосячил в опциях
<sharikoff> грузись с лайва и правь фстаб
<openvoid> не опции при монтировании а опции файловой системы
<sharikoff> рейда?
<openvoid> dm-0 значит рейда
<quadroarte> поправил, ждемс
<openvoid> фичи файловой системы
<sharikoff> знач собрал как то не так..
<openvoid> собрал так, иначе бы на суперблок регалось
<openvoid> ругалось
<quadroarte> все ошибок нету ) вываливаться в дмесг продолжает
<quadroarte> ой в инитрамфс
<sharikoff> dmesg|grep  support
<openvoid> что там последее пишет?
<sharikoff> юзайте zfs  =)
<quadroarte> openvoid http://pastebin.com/PBeX9EqT 
<quadroarte> sharikoff  [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<openvoid> как бы всё в порядке
<openvoid> насколько я понимаю
<sharikoff> cache line size of 64 is not supported
<sharikoff> дофига не поддерживает чего то
<sharikoff> но это имхо не должно влиять..
<quadroarte> sharikoff — кароче, у меня нормально все грузилось. Пока не добавил второй диск к рейду и не собрал его
<quadroarte> у меня /dev/sda1 это диск на 200метров для /boot
<sharikoff> а рейд с которого грузится какой?
<sharikoff> 0?
<quadroarte> на /dev/sda2 рейд md1 внутри lvm2
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> ты не понял
<quadroarte> в конфиге мдадм /dev/md/1
<sharikoff> груб вроде умеет с какого то одного тока грузиться
<sharikoff> типа рейда
<quadroarte> нет, граб не грузит рейд, с рейда грузится уже за счет initramfs
<quadroarte> я понял о чем ты, нет я как раз бут перенес в отдельный диск
<quadroarte> рейд не грузится когда его собрали с опцией metaframe-1.2
<sharikoff> ща
<quadroarte> тут чисто дело в iniramfs, он не запускает скрипты
<quadroarte> я даже добавил ему скрипт /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/assemle и туда прописал mdadm --assemble --scan и vgchange -a y
<quadroarte> а если я его в инитрафс выполняю, то все нормально диски определяются
<sharikoff> если мне не изменяет память то груб тока с рейда 1 умеет грузится
<sharikoff> вот я чо имел ввиду
<sharikoff> если не так то как ты говоришь у тебя отдельный диск
<quadroarte> нету рейда забудь, граб грузится без него
<sharikoff> под бут
<sharikoff> вот
<quadroarte> да отдельный специально
<sharikoff> а все лежит на рейде
<openvoid> боюсь ошибиться но у меня с 5-го вроде грузился, но первый груб
<sharikoff> все скрипты
<quadroarte> да
<sharikoff> поэтому не хавает
<quadroarte> все скрипты в инирамфс
<openvoid> тут дело во множестве lvm мне кажется
<sharikoff> я ставил на дебе
<sharikoff> такое примерно
<sharikoff> так там в хаутушке было специально оговорено про рейд и груб
<sharikoff> что мол не прочитает груб нифига
<sharikoff> http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/sys-conf/RAID1_CentOS.html
<quadroarte> sharikoff ты похоже не понял о чем я - ) у меня нету такой проблемы, что ты мне описываешь
<sharikoff> может и не понял =)
<sharikoff> у тя корень на отдельном диске?
<quadroarte> у меня корень на /dev/mapper/workgv-root
<sharikoff> вот я те про че
<sharikoff> http://www.debian-blog.ru/raid/o-probleme-zagruzki-debian-squeeze-s-razdela-raid1.html
<quadroarte> ну ) у меня так и сделанно
<sharikoff> а я ставил вот так http://chernomor.name/debian-etch-install-guide/
<quadroarte> у меня убунта диски не видет, я ставил ее по ssh с консоли онли
<quadroarte> в смсле ни чего не понял в графическом интерфейсе, диски не видет, херню пишет. Ставил как привык ставить генту
<sharikoff> у тя груб походу рейд 1 а все остальное рейд какой нибудь другой
<sharikoff> шестой например да?
<quadroarte> нет 1, только зеркало
<openvoid> lvm, или uid какой то поменялся или что то подобное
<sharikoff> quadroarte не оно ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/79204
<sharikoff> или https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/83231
<quadroarte> блин сделал маунт //dev/mapper/work-root /root и нажал ctrl+D система загрузилась
<openvoid> uuid смотри
<openvoid> хотя lvm без них обходится
<quadroarte> openvoid а где ты их предлогаешь смотреть для lvm
<Gordio> Почему может не отображатся модем в nm-applet? (то есть, то нету_
<quadroarte> ведь для лвм только пару команд и диски видны
<Gordio> Вот сейчас загрузился в Gentoo и все видится и все работает.
<Gordio> Да что там генту или винды. Даже /dev/ttyUSB{0,1,2} есть, а в аплете показывает что "нет провайдеров"
<capitanK> сорри, ай нид хелп
<capitanK> приветъ
<sharikoff> й
<capitanK> меня видно?
<sharikoff> частично
<brestows> я бы сказал на половину
<capitanK> что надо сделать чтоб видно было
<sharikoff> перекувырнуться чрезсебя три раза топнуть и спеть веселую песню
<capitanK> не смешно(((( я первый раз
<sharikoff> в первый раз все так делают
<capitanK> 0000
<sharikoff> brestows скажи же
<capitanK> ))
<capitanK> нужен хелп
<sharikoff> жми ф1
<brestows> на корпусе есть кнопко неучи ее завут Reset ее жми и все поправится
<sharikoff> capitanK жалуйся уже что ли
<capitanK> не, ... по установке принтера - нет дров, а сане не могу установаить
<brestows> sharikoff: его далобы будут на половину видны
<capitanK> изните - только вчера убунту поставила
<brestows> я же говорил
<brestows> capitanK: какой принтер, мне его не видно от сюда
<brestows> capitanK: а можно вопрос личного характера?
<brestows> capitanK: что вам сподвигло поставить сие чудо ?  я про Ubuntu
<capitanK> Canon MX300 мфу-шка
<capitanK> желание ходить в инет и не иметь проблем, ну и знакомый посоветовалъ
<capitanK> я с виндой замуч...
<Gordio> хм
<capitanK> намучилась 1,5 дня, но теперь стоит
<sharikoff> стоит это хорошо...
<sharikoff> плохо када не стоит..
<brestows> sharikoff: ну ты пашляк...
<sharikoff> так что надо сделать то?
<capitanK> надо принт подключить, не могу
<sharikoff> так
<capitanK> скачала сане и дрова на мх340, вроде и то и то должно быть подходить
<brestows> capitanK: этот  http://www.canon.ru/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MX_series/MX300.aspx?type=faq&page=1
<sharikoff> я чесно не силен в принтерах..
<sharikoff> но подозреваю что дровишки то проприетарные тока
<capitanK> там нет для линукс, я уж смотрела
<sharikoff> под редхат и сюзю
<capitanK> не умею
<capitanK> новичокс
<brestows> capitanK: я спрашивал этот или не
<capitanK> да
<brestows> отлично
<brestows> сча чего нить нароем
<capitanK> а как настроить ирс в приложении Эмпати? чтоб с брозера не ходить?
<capitanK> не могу привыкнуть к виду и прочему... 15 лент на винддовсе сидела
<brestows> вот этого не скажу юзаю pidgin
<capitanK> мож его поставить, он аську напоминает?
<capitanK> а, что сообщество дружелюбное?
<sharikoff> поэтому я бы пошел сюда и слил бы драйвер http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Download.php
<TheFalkorr> таки божеш ты мой, сколько вопросов
<brestows> сейчас TheFalkorr все разрулит! пошел за попкорном
<TheFalkorr> brestows: вот там и оставайся
<capitanK> <sharikoff> ну к примеру качнула....
<brestows> TheFalkorr:  это как ты меня послал
<brestows> так давай по порядку capitanK подключай принтер открывай терминал и в нем выполняй lsusb и вывод на pastebin.com а ссылку сюда
<capitanK> я имзвиняюсь, за.... в общем даже термины не понятны (не все)
<capitanK> что есть терминал
<brestows> это командная строка
<sharikoff> черное окно которого все боятся
<brestows> у тебя какая версия ?
<SergeyIT> это там, где за попкорн платят
<brestows> нажми Ctrl + T  и оно откроется
<quadroarte> а есть рецепты приготовления initramfs ?
<brestows> SergeyIT: вот какого ты все сдал....
<capitanK> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx
<brestows> ой какая ты умничка
<brestows> теперь или Приложения - Стандартные - Терминал
<brestows> иди
<capitanK> ок есть
<brestows> открыла?
<capitanK> ес
<brestows> теперь можно перекусить....
<brestows> ладно вводи в терминале команду
<brestows> ksusb
<brestows> lsusb
<brestows> lsusb
<capitanK> ес
<brestows> открой сайт pastebin.com
<brestows> в терминале скопируй все что вывела команда
<brestows>  и туда вставь и дай ссылку на полученую страничку
<capitanK> http://pastebin.com/MWZXEH6M
<brestows> вот видишь оксана :) система видит твой принтер
<capitanK> так?
<brestows> да так
<brestows> умничка
<capitanK> а
<brestows> +1 к навыку линуксоида можешь сделать себе :)
<capitanK> и как мне вывести его для функционала
<brestows> тепень иди в Параметры
<brestows> Администрирование - Печать
<capitanK> что команда lsusb делает?
<brestows> capitanK: выводит список устройств подключенных к usb портам ПК
<capitanK> есть,
<brestows> ладно я отлучусь по работе если никто не поможет, вернусь продолжим
<capitanK> я раньше ходила туда((((
<capitanK> ок
<capitanK> никто больше неподскажет?
<capitanK> ок пока поставим пингвина
<Amblnb> capitanK: Почти как у мну принт
<capitanK> и как ставил
<Amblnb> Указал модель меньше чем у меня и всё по сути
<capitanK> мммм.....я просто не знаю как ставить проги...(((
<Amblnb> Там и ставить ничего ненадо
<Amblnb> Главное меню. / Система / АДминистрирование / Печать
<capitanK> через печать не получается, пишет что дров нет, там мх серии мало
<Amblnb> Потом Ctrl+n с выбираешь из списка то что по модели либо такое же либо меньше
<Amblnb> Думаю тебе надо мр 220 ставить
<quadroarte> а как можно узнать что запускается первым /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/ или /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/
<capitanK> а как убрать /деинсталлировать установленные на мх340? где опции
<Amblnb> А что там установлено?
<Amblnb> Там идёт три строки и в четвёртой выбор драйвера.
<Amblnb> А в третьей выбор устройства.
<capitanK> <Amblnb> пробовала установить дрова для принтера Саnon MX340, чтоб юзать МХ300
<capitanK> паки установила, а как запустить не зна
<Amblnb> У меня почему-то нет 340
<capitanK> я скачала с сайта
<capitanK> советовали, что подойдет
<Amblnb> идёт ..., 220, 500, ...
<capitanK> а как удалит? установленное?
<capitanK> есть аналог "установка и удаление" как в виндовс?
<Amblnb> Вобщем то что ты в этих настройках выставиш и будет работать. Но ставить драва выше своей модели безполезно. А удалять так же как и ставила.
<Amblnb> Через что ставила?
<scogra> да. Приложения-центр приложений. там весь список программ, которые ставила и которые можно поставить
<Amblnb> А если из исходников собрала? Там видно гораздо меньше чем в синоптике, да и в нём исходников нет.
<brestows> capitanK1: ну какие успехи ?
<SergeyIT> capitanK1, зарегистрироваться надо
<SergeyIT> capitanK1 | nick
<SergeyIT> !nick | capitanK1
<ubuntuhelp> capitanK1: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Aiveri> Amblnb ты что не знаешь собирала из сорцов или нет*
<Aiveri> !иштв
<Aiveri> !bind
<ubuntuhelp> bind — команда командной оболочки bash, позволяющая назначить определенной комбинации клавиш макрос: выполнение определённых команд ввода и редактирования текста в командной строке, либо запуск какой-либо программы.
<Amblnb> Я нет
<Aiveri> Amblnb хм...
<capitanK> кошмар какой-то
<capitanK> голова шас улетит
<Amblnb> Я тут щас заметил что в дровах нет серии МХ, там только МР
<capitanK> <Amblnb>это вы ко мне?
<Amblnb> Это я про принтер
<capitanK> ага... да нет
<capitanK> мне brestows пытался помочь .... я вылетела
<capitanK> мне надо удалить неправильные и что-нить сделать дальше
<capitanK> и пингвин не могу настроить(((
<capitanK> мозги не могу перестроить на линукс
<max4men> хай народ
<max4men> хочу уточнить по локации
<max4men> есть кто с Уфы, либо с районов
<Amblnb> ПиДгин можно настраивать и с помощью гугла. Вбиваеш как настроить в пидгине например ГТалк. Или ВК и т.д. Ну а то что в нём есть в списке и так понятно как настраивать.
<capitanK> я знаю - пиНгвин мне больше нравится, я не понимаю процесс регистрации никнейма, он мне пишет всякое
<Amblnb> Я что-то непомню там пункта регистрации.
<capitanK> ну,вот к примеру добавила уч запись на каптианК, добавила канал ирс, выпало окно с таким же общением, а в соседнем- от системы бота - зарегистр свой ник нейм, выслали письмо
<capitanK> на мейле скопировала и вставила в месседж ирс - пишет залогинтель
<capitanK> залогинтесь
<quadroarte> sharikoff я разобрался, у меня загружается наконец-то )
<sharikoff> чо было?
<sharikoff> я как всегда был прав?
<Amblnb> capitanK: Попробуй для ирки квирк
<sharikoff> =)
<quadroarte> как я и говорил, дело было в initramfs
<sharikoff> я те там ссылки кидал на 2 бага
<sharikoff> они7
<quadroarte> он не определял рейд, я добавил скрипт в /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/mdadm
<quadroarte> нет, то что ты присылал это не то
<quadroarte> меня на мысль навела статья с шифрованным корнем )
<quadroarte> ведь я объяснил, что руками система загружается) значит не хватает чего-то в скриптах iniramfs
<quadroarte> как только я разобрался какие он запускает первыми, я написал скрипт и у меня загрузилась нормально
<capitanK> блин
<Amblnb> аладь
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ты оказался не прав
<quadroarte> кто нибудь встречался с такой проблемой. Загрузка останавливается на грабе и выборе меню, пока не кликнешь (не нажмешь энтер)
<sharikoff> неправ неправович неправов
<andrex> re
<TheFalkorr> quadroarte: ну только те, кто отключали грубовский таймаут
<quadroarte> кто ж мог отключить (
<TheFalkorr> ты.кривой софт который ставил ты. друзья, которых пустил ты
<TheFalkorr> главное слово - ты
<quadroarte> спасибо) на канале убунты только такой помощи и жди)
<TheFalkorr> ну а что тебе еще надо?где проблема тебе сказали.
<TheFalkorr> или за тебя надо зайти и поправить?
<capitanK> мне знач никто не могет? помочь?
<sharikoff> помочь могет
<sharikoff> а делать за тебя не будет
<capitanK> ?
<capitanK> так я согласна уже 2 часа целых
<TheFalkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: читай вторую ссылку.там полно инструкций
<Aiveri> quadroarte погляди /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheFalkorr> Aiveri: ох ты.а у него стоит 9.04?
<quadroarte> Aiveri у меня 1.99
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr не парю что у него там стоит, у меня arch
<capitanK> <TheFalkorr> помоему я нормально спросила как установить принтер
<quadroarte> Aiveri у меня настройки в /etc/default/grub
<Aiveri> capitanK через CUPS
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: помоему ты плачешь, что не получается зарегаться
<Aiveri> !CUPS
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters . Как расшарить принтер см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SergeyIT> capitanK1, про ирк - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493
<capitanK> зарегать - это по ходу пьесы
<quadroarte> http://pastebin.com/KZ8jPchR
<capitanK> мейн трабл - мфу без подходящих дров
<quadroarte> таймауты все стоят
<capitanK> я смотрела факи уже
<capitanK> я не знаю линукс по природе
<Aiveri> quadroarte я с арча домашнего на работе сижу так что не помню я где в бубунту конфиги граба
<quadroarte> я тебе скинул конфиг
<andrex> capitanK: а зачем поставила?
<quadroarte> в пастбине
<capitanK> чтоб жизнь малиной не казалась
<Aiveri> andrex ей денег на виду по видимому жалко)))
<capitanK> смешно....
<Aiveri> +capitanK ага)))
<andrex> да это и так понятно, денег всем жалко))
<TheFalkorr> че у товарища за сапоп?
<capitanK> <Aiveri> а ты идейный  наверное
<capitanK> мх 300
<Aiveri> +capitanK почему это нет, я и бубунту в какой-то мере увожаю)))
<capitanK> мои знакомые все винду юзают, говорят с линуксом мороки много
<Aiveri> +capitanK пусть юзают)
<brestows> capitanK: ты еще в этом сомневаешься ?
<capitanK> хотела посмотреть - стоит морочиться (в целях безопасности)
<brestows> capitanK: если мне не изменяет память то для твоей модели для печати драйвера подойдут от MP150
<TheFalkorr> Pixma MP360 driver works well on my MX300 - scanning and printing.
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: казалось бы...
<Aiveri> +capitanK в целях безопасности, есть что защищать?
<capitanK> замучилась с вирусами бороться
<Vidgar> Привет. Я новичок в среде убунты. Надкнулся на X-сервер. Можно в 2х словах. Что это за зверь и как он может мне подгадить в среде разработак?
<sharikoff> арч уже не то.. секса маловато
<capitanK> посмотрим мр360
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: надоубигать
<Aiveri> sharikoff хм, а ты что ОС выбираешь по принципу где секса больше?
 * baronos чувствует атаку
<sharikoff> Aiveri: нет я просто арчик уже выбирал.. захотелось чо нть повеселее
<sharikoff> потом туда воткнули хал
<Aiveri> sharikoff и этим веселее оказалась убунту?
<sharikoff> я перестал его выбирать
<Vidgar> Привет. Я новичок в среде убунты. Надкнулся на X-сервер. Можно в 2х словах. Что это за зверь и как он может мне подгадить в среде разработак?
<sharikoff> Aiveri: несовсем
<Aiveri> +Vidgar х-сервер отвечает за вывод на экран, т.е. за графический интерфейс, так понятно?!
<baronos> !repeat | Vidgar
<ubuntuhelp> Vidgar: Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<Aiveri> а вообще на мой взгляд если уж убунту так лучше сразу linuxmint
<sharikoff> точно
<sharikoff> поддерживаю
<capitanK> <Aiveri> никто не подсказал вчера...
<Aiveri> +capitanK с ней на мой взгляд гемора меньше, у меня на ноуте она
<capitanK> ну... теперь что ж
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr ты сервера под linux не админишь?
<capitanK> для МР360 не нашла линуксовских, только вин
<sharikoff> админит
<capitanK> и то  Smart Base а не Pixma
<sharikoff> ток никому не говорит
<Aiveri> TheFalkorr если gentoo ставить, ядро нужно собирать?
<capitanK> как сане ставить?
<sharikoff> ночью встанет тихонечко, откроет консольку и давай.
<sharikoff> Aiveri: нужно срубить дерево из которого будет бумага на которой отпеатают хауту по генту =)
<TheFalkorr> capitanK: как не найти то можно? mp360 ubuntu в гугл и вот тебе как ставить
<Amblnb> У неё мх
<Aiveri> sharikoff это я и так знаю
<sharikoff> ну знач ядро то и подавно нужно
<sharikoff> как там.. make menuconfig =))
<Aiveri> Le9i0nx Леди привет
<sharikoff> кто тут?
<capitanK> ((
<baronos> рядовой Баронос
 * Aiveri выглянул из-за угла и покзазал язык sharikoff
<Aiveri> :-D
 * sharikoff испугался языка и затаился
 * andrex защимил язык Aiveri пасатижыми
<capitanK> если распечаталась тестовая страница убунту с полосячками цветными - значится подходит драйвер?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> если ваще начало печатать -это победа
<Aiveri> ага я вот вообще ни разу принтер под линукс не настривал)
<capitanK> я назначила соответствие Canon PIXMA MP220 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.5 Simplified из выпавшего меню поиска дров
<sharikoff> во
<capitanK> он и сканит будет?
<sharikoff> я те давно про гутепринт говорил
<capitanK> я ж не понимаю еще
<capitanK> и сканит тож
<capitanK> я могу достать сейчас картинки с винды не выходя из убунты и распечатать? или пересохранить надо в область линуксовской системы?
<Aiveri> люди вопрос жизни и смерти кто нить под linux в worldoftanks играет?
<Amblnb> capitanK: Пробуй, эт я советовал его сразу пока не увидел что у тя мх, а не мр
<Amblnb> Aiveri: Этож только виртуальная жись и смертъ
<andrex> Amblnb: житть или не жить, это вопрос жизни и смерти, а танчики это шалось детская дуй на #winehq
<Amblnb> Причём тут йа О_о
<andrex> рпомазал
<andrex> Aiveri: эт тебе было
<andrex> вы оба зелйных, и оба на а)
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> [Raiden]: ку
<Aiveri> ладно поколесил я домой, раб день окончен
<Amblnb> Я синий на красном, а он вроде чёрный на красном
<[Raiden]> по ходу в 12.04 будт ещё 1 отличие linux-image-версия-lowlatency ядра
<[Raiden]> для десктопов
<andrex> Amblnb: http://itmages.ru/image/view/459316/b444eb88 синий на красном))
<[Raiden]> синий на красном два раза ку
<[Raiden]> ))
<Amblnb> Ку
<andrex> у каждого клиента свои цвета)
<[Raiden]> У меня все ники голубые кроме опов
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а у меня опы с @
<andrex> bkb ns dct[ jgjd cgtw hfccrhfcbk)
<Amblnb> А у меня с короной
<andrex> или ты опов спец красил)
<[Raiden]> у кого 12.04 и гнерик ядро, закиньте мне /boot/config-$(uname -r) , на paste.org.ru или куда-нить ещё
<andrex> ща
<capitanK> спс всем, кто помог проставиться
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/890529/
<[Raiden]> спс
<Amblnb> http://itmag.es/30Bur
<capitanK> хочу форматнуть флеху, там была хагрузочная убунту, какой вариант выбрать?
<capitanK> совместимый со всеми системами FAT или совместимый с Linux (ext4)
<Amblnb> ГПартед
<[Raiden]> на моих фат32
<andrex> fat
<Amblnb> Первый раздел только фат32, остальные как хочеш
<capitanK> ок
<capitanK> какой первый на флешке?
<andrex> а у тебя их там несколько?
<Amblnb> Ну бунта видит все разделы, а офтопик только первый
<capitanK> нет
<capitanK> вообще нет партов
<andrex> ну и вопрос отпал формать и всё
<capitanK> ок
<Amblnb> Для загрузочной бунты удобно 2 раздела. Первый просто флешка, второй загрузочная бунта до 4 ГиБ.
<andrex> [Raiden]: ты чё вёдро собрать хотишь? :)
<[Raiden]> нет, у меня и так свою, хочу с другим сравнить
<andrex> ясно
<baronos> хехе http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62462186/1.png :-D
<capitanK> подскажите а быстрые кнопки такие же как в винде? или где найти соответствия?
<Amblnb> В настройки клавы зайди
<brestows> capitanK: "быстрые кнопки " - прикольно звучит
<andrex> capitanK: http://goo.gl/m5rqT
<brestows> andrex: это для юнити capitanK сидит под 10,04
<andrex> ну гугль в зубы
<capitanK> допустим в тотальнике были копи, мув и др F6,F5
<capitanK> да вижу, что быстрее погуглить(((
<openvoid> mc в терминале похож на тотальник
<andrex> на nc похож
<[Raiden]> внизу программы написано + справка есть
<openvoid> тут большая гениалогия
<[Raiden]> в россии не принято ходить прямым путем ) Один раз зайти в спавку и увидеть список хоткеев
<[Raiden]> р*
<andrex> ага
<capitanK> ладн, вопрос - дежурный бит торрент Трансмиссион - автоматом ссылки будет в себе открывть торрентовские?
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию фаерфокс спрашивает действие
<[Raiden]> открыть или скачать
<[Raiden]> и чем
<capitanK> я спрашиваю по ходу дела, про справку знаю. Тяжело просто буковки сказать? ежели я за  всяким действом буду в справку тыкать - я не смогу и половину запланированного сделать
<capitanK> спс про торрент
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже есть планы на сегодня )
<capitanK> <[Raiden]> спс  жаль что приходится отвлекать
<capitanK> а в Тотеме все нужные кодеки для фильмов есть, или нужно подкачать?
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию не все, все вообще понятие растяжимое
<openvoid> Alt+F2, написать mc поставить галочку "запускать в терминале", ОК
<jlewka> народ подскажите кто нить пользуется Evolution ?
<[Raiden]> во время устаноки есть галка на тему ставить всякое флуендо и т.д. и прочий нонфри или нет
<openvoid> в vlc почти все кодеки есть
<[Raiden]> от этого ещё зависит какие кодеки будут
<[Raiden]> по умолч
<sharikoff> jlewka: корпоративщина прет? =)
<jlewka> кто нить сталкивался с проблемой, что evolution портит вложения?
<sharikoff> единственный плюс эволушена в том, что он может писать в лдап
<sharikoff> все
<sharikoff> мы юзаем тандерберд
<SergeyIT> jlewka, не было такого
<sharikoff> который в самых последних билдах заменяет еще и чат клиент
<sharikoff> седня пробовал.. сыровато но мысль верная
<[Raiden]> чего-то накосячили убунтоводы x86_64 3.2.0-18-lowlatency конфиг такой же как и генерик. 1 в 1 кроме строк  с версией.
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, а затем заменит и ОС...
<sharikoff> ну насчет ос незнаю но направление верное
<jlewka> sharikoff, тандерберд умеет брать контакты из ldap ?
<jlewka> из АД
<sharikoff> jlewka: конечно
<sharikoff> из лдап точно
<sharikoff> ад не пробовал хотя разницы нет
<[Raiden]> граф. дифф http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0319/h_1332161624_2774821_005b0356d1.png
<TheFalkorr> http://ithappens.ru/story/8779
<[Raiden]> кто-то уже запостил http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3491990.html
<[Raiden]> пример того, что не все беты одинаково ползны
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33386
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<[Raiden]> rss, скрипт превода с гугла и утилита настройки своих действий  для клавиш http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0319/h_1332163878_1800737_046f9360fe.png
<[Raiden]> перевод в окне правда лольный
<Lex_S> беспин)
<Lex_S> перевод конечно жесть
<[Raiden]> заголовки только, остальное оксиген
<Lex_S> проще самому незнакомые слова отдельно перевести
<[Raiden]> baronos: кстати, глянь тоже шот. Видно что скрипт перевода съедает ' там где надо, например в I'm
<[Raiden]> где не надо
<baronos> [Raiden]: мой убогий браузер в данный момент не может открыть скрин :D
<Lex_S> ты там ie чтоле поставил?
<brestows> [Raiden]: что за тема заголовков?
<[Raiden]> bespin
<Lex_S> у меня немного другая беспиновская тема стояла
<baronos> [Raiden]: мдаа, апостроф попробовать добавить в скрипт
<[Raiden]> я убрал просто '
<[Raiden]> из того что вырезается
<baronos> нормально стало?
<[Raiden]> этот текст да.
<Lex_S> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0212/h_1329053381_4063232_377e2a9338.png
<Lex_S> эм, не то
<Lex_S> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0125/h_1327475651_5034584_c9a45e2879.png такое
<Kyshtynbai> rm не понимает --exclude... как удалить *.torrent кроме одного какого-то? или двух...
<Kyshtynbai> mc не предлагать :)
<brestows> руками ?
<brestows> можно найти все кроме того что тебе надо и передать rm :)
<Kyshtynbai> findом точно
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: да незачтно :)
<brestows> всегда рады пнуть в нужном направлении:)
<Kyshtynbai> до чего клевая вещь консольный торрент-клиент. стоит себе в углу ноут без монитора и торренты качает и баг 12309 нам пофигу и по нфс все есть :) .
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33387
<[Raiden]> наверное баян
<Lex_S> угу
<[Raiden]> интересно есть ли ещё смысл в ck и  bfq
<[Raiden]> или на ванилньое переехать.
<[Raiden]> льное
<useall> ребят, заранее извеняюсь, что возможно вопрос выходит за рамки "обычного" обсуждения системы, но тем не менее, хочу спросить.
<useall> вопрос: как в ubuntu соксифицировать приложение/процесс
<useall> допустим установил я тор, но есть например приложение, в котором явно указать настройки соединения не возможно.
<jlewka> proxychains
<useall> jlewka: опа, лежит в репах такое чудо.спасибо тебе дружище.
<azzick> После того, как поставил голый openbox, почта не проверяется, обновления не проверяются. Никаких уведомлений вообще. Какая именно гномовская программа это делает?
<TheFalkorr> gsd
<azzick> TheFalkorr, спасибо
<baronos> уахаха, а юнити то ваш превращается в гном3 http://goo.gl/udCZy http://goo.gl/lbwRj :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: казалось бы экспо появилось раньше гномощели, но фанатики такие фанатики...
<[Raiden]> скал в компизе лет с 2007 года
<[Raiden]> *есть с
<[Raiden]> старый вариант кстати лучше. панели и прочий гламур едят место, которое раньше занимали окна
<[Raiden]> в квине как старый
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> У меня 2 монитора, но столы листаются только для одного. В чем может быть дело?
<Onkeltem> То есть окна второго остаются всегда на месте
<Kinder-Pingvi> У меня глупый вопрос, может. Я в общем сделал export http_proxy.. а как его теперь "убрать"?
<andrex> где сделал?
<Lex_S> наверно, в терминале)
<[Raiden]> unset http_proxy
<Onkeltem> Kinder-Pingvi: выйди из терминала :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм, а как сделать глобальный прокси на все через консоль?
<Kinder-Pingvi> установить переменную и сделать роут через неё?
<Kinder-Pingvi> то бишь через http_proxy ?
<[Raiden]> в .profile или .bashrc для юзера, а глобально
<[Raiden]>  /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/profile
<[Raiden]> если другой шелл, то другие файлы
<[Raiden]> /etc/zsh/zshenv например
<Kinder-Pingvi> [Raiden]: точно.. благодарю!
<Aiveri> hi all
<sima_> Привет всем
<sima_> Ребят подскажите софтину для поиска в файлах
<sima_> Как в notepad++ есть search in folder
<TheFalkorr> grep
<andrex> grep -rl ‘текст для поиска’ /путь
<sima_> Ок, спасибо : )
<sima_> Кстати
<sima_> А как переходить по папкам с пробелами?
<abra> sig_wall, Моя\ папка
<sima_> Экранирование, точняк )
<sig_wall> кто меня разбудил? ~,,,,,~
<andrex> )
<abra> sig_wall, сорри
<sima_> Не хочет греп искать
<sima_> sima@sima-ubuntu:/$ grep -rl ‘copyright’ ~/uploads
<sima_> sima@sima-ubuntu:/$
<sig_wall> sima_: кавычки парные убери
<sig_wall> или замени на апострофы
<andrex> ''
<sima_> Юпиии
<sima_> )
<sima_> Спасибо : )
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<toxa> как приручить мышку a4tech g10-730f, безпроводная, бывает начинает курсор замирать, типа тормозов.... так бесит... как-то можно настроить чтобы так не тупило?
<sima_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sima_, Понг.
<Aiveri> toxa а может она у тебя из-за батарейки тупит?
<Aiveri> toxa и вообще ущербная мышь у тебя, у меня такая же только defender
<TheFalkorr> toxa: а случаем не после суспенда так?
<toxa> мышь купил недавно, вставил свежезаряженный аккумулятор АА 2400 дюрасель, ток аккума в норме
<Aiveri> тады хз
<User848[web]> добрый вечер
<sima_> Вечер добрый
<sima_> Тфу
<sima_> Не успел :(
<andrex> baronos: ты тут?
<baronos> andrex: ага
<andrex> baronos: у тебя 64 или 32 ось?
<baronos> andrex: 32
<baronos> точнее дебиан х32 с пае ядром )
<sima_> У меня 64
<andrex> baronos: понятно, в вайнтрикс 32 битные проги, придётся наверно 64 бит качать с мс сайта)
<baronos> о как
<andrex> baronos: хочу тоже нфску воткнуть
<baronos> andrex: там есть упрощенный способ установки
<andrex> baronos: ладно посмотрю
<baronos> andrex: попробуй установить через вайнтрикс через пункт install game, он сам скачает нужные либы длл-ки
<andrex> так пробовал, з3 битные качает и матерится что не подходят)
<andrex> 32
<baronos> andrex: понятно
<andrex> или вайн 32 битный накатить
<baronos> а если lib32 поставить?
<andrex> так не пробовал
<baronos> я не помню как точно она называется эта либа((
<[Raiden]> что вы пытаетесь сделать?
<andrex> нфску воткунуть на 64 битный вайн
<[Raiden]> file `which wine`
<baronos> andrex: вот понять не могу, на сайте вайна пишут что она заводится отлично на ОС 64, а вайн версия хз какая использовалась
<baronos> andrex: а что за ошибку пишет вообще?
<andrex> ща скажу
<andrex> там не одна кстате
<baronos> я как то раз столкнулся с ошибкой долго понять не мог че её надо было, оказалось в шрифтах дело было)
<[Raiden]> nfs undercover у мня работал. И в общм не ясно при чем тут битность ос
<baronos> [Raiden]: битность самого вайна имеет виду
<[Raiden]> он 32битный
<baronos> воо на д7 1,5 скомпилили вайн и 64 и 32)
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в офиц репах и в репах на ппа
<[Raiden]> file `which wine`
<andrex> this installation does not support your system architecture (32\64 bit) это vc
<andrex> да пишет что 32, но пробовал поставить фрамефорк 32 он написал что неподдерживает данную архитектуру
<baronos> попробуй пакеты 64 поставить скачать с офтопика как вариант.
<[Raiden]> не поддерживает потому, что ты скачал и пытаешься поставить 64 бит версию - 99.9%
<andrex> winetriks такое качает
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю
<[Raiden]> у меня всё ставится
<[Raiden]> сделай mv ~/.wine  ~/.wine-bak и попробуй щё раз
<baronos> andrex: кстати, ты nfsw_mono ставил там?
<andrex> нет
<baronos> а то я с ней не пробовал, ставил простую
<andrex> mono ща пытаюсь, чёт начал заново всё качать, может поставит)
<andrex> вайн блин. легче виртуалку воткнуть с виндой)
<andrex> gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so i386 зачемто ему нужен походу точно 32 либы ставить надо
<andrex> я вабще удевлюсь если он даже за 32 бина не считает, а за какуюнибудь win 3.x 16bit хотя в провилях xp
<andrex> *битную *профилях
<pr0mode> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку
<sima_> Хай
<Aiveri> всем ночи, пока
<shenmue> Делаем зарядку для глаз и раз о_о и два О_о и три о_О и четыре О_О
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> береги глаза, так и сломать не долго)
<pr0mode> shenmue, как регулярно надо такую зарядку делать? )))
<shenmue> ну девушки любят накаченные кубики на глазах =)
<baronos[film]> эт типа как анектод, "нее, вот это пресс(стопка денег), а вот у тебя че то с животом :D
<pr0mode> ))
 * baronos[film] начал просмотр фильма "Бездна"
<shenmue> ты бы еще прибытие поезда посмотрел бы
<baronos[film]> посмотрю завтра уже про поезд)
<pr0mode> посоветуйте хороший фильм
<shenmue> http://cs5361.userapi.com/u609750/112086768/y_ba5693c7.jpg =)
<baronos[film]> :)
<otake> всем доброй ночи
<pr0mode> пингвин апасный
<otake> кто знает нормальный распаковщик рар зип и тп архивов?
<pr0mode> otake, 7зип
<jlewka> народ подскажите, а как считается метрика в убунте?  чем выше значение - тем выше приоритет? Или наоборот?
<otake> pr0mode спасибо
<baronos[film]> unrar
<Sergey_IT> otake, в репах поищи
<andrex> )
<otake> Sergey_IT уже туда пошел)
<[Raiden]> otake: file-roller не подошел?
<shenmue>  jlewka по моему чем ниже значение тем выше приоритет
<[Raiden]> если нет, можешь ark попробовать, но доставится ещё несколько либ
<[Raiden]> если помните, разговор был про sh vs bash. вот пример скрипта котоырй не будет работать с /bin/sh в дебиане http://paste.ubuntu.com/891190/
<[Raiden]> и убунте
<otake> [Raiden] что это?
<[Raiden]> otake: а ты прочто спосил?
<otake> кто знает нормальный распаковщик рар зип и тп архивов?
<shenmue> otake я
<[Raiden]> otake: file-roller
<otake> [Raiden]  уже поставил 7zip, говорят не плохой
<shenmue> называется клик клик - открылосьь
<[Raiden]> графическая морда к архиваторам идет в комплкте с гном и юнити
<otake> [Raiden] хм..значит поторопился ставить 7зип
<otake> shenmue оригинален как никогда
<[Raiden]> otake:нет, не поторопился. это просто морда ,сами архиваторы должны стоять
<shenmue> [Raiden] скрипт рандом что ли выдает?
<baronos[film]> !unrar
<ubuntuhelp> RAR — несвободный формат архивов. Как настроить Менеджер архивов для работы с rar-файлами см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression . Для распаковки rar-архива есть свободная утилита unrar-free. См. !info unrar-free.
<baronos[film]> и унзип и файл-роллер будет все распаковывать
<otake> спасиб всем, теперь вопросик с вином: счас запустил инди-игрушку на компе (ASUS EEEPC 1015-PN) вес которой 24мб... Подлагивает. Как то нужно вино настривать?
<Sergey_IT> otake, нет... удали игрушку
<otake> Sergey_IT почему? в комментах даже старкрафт 2 и вов запускают и ничего
<Sergey_IT> баловство это
<baronos[film]> от лукавого
<andrex> эт точно
<otake> ребят я серьезно, инди игры это наше все
<baronos[film]> правда на 32бит с 32бит вайном всё нормально, манускрипты прочитать чтоб лукавый работал и всё :)
<otake> вов пафос и блевоточка
<otake> опачки, а в репах написано что он 32 битный?
<otake> али как
<baronos[film]> а что такое инди игры?
<otake> http://gamin.ru/
<otake> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B8-%D0%B8%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%8B
<User862[web]> Здрастье
<User862[web]> Есть вопрос касательно установки на ноутбук
<baronos[film]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> User862[web], не ставь... ну её
<User862[web]> на Acer aspire 3830t  ubuntu реально поставить? Или не стоить начинать, боюсь проблем с дровами на железо
 * andrex убил об стену вайн
<Sergey_IT> User862[web], загрузись с лайвСД и посмотри
<baronos[film]> andrex: у тебя сейчас же 12,04?
<andrex> ага
<baronos[film]> может проблема в этом?
<andrex> может
<baronos[film]> может 12,04 х64 с вайн пока не особо в контактах)
<andrex> но он не ставит ни 32 ни 64, на всё плюётся
<Sergey_IT> в 12.04 вайна не будет
<Sergey_IT> пора отвыкть от дурных привычек
<baronos[film]> либо ставить либы х32 которые там ставятся со скайпом например, либо в топку 12,04 :)
<XuMuK> как эт не будет? он там уже есть 1.4
<Sergey_IT> это артефакт
<XuMuK> но то что он жестко грузит комп - это да
<baronos[film]> а у меня уже 1,5 и все работает)
<Sergey_IT> вин9 будет на ядре линукса и развивать вайн смысла нет
<XuMuK> конечно, подумаешь ещё лет 5-6 подождать
<User862[web]> *с надеждой* А варкрафт под вайном запустится?
<XuMuK> а то и поболее...
<andrex> User862[web]: вайн под вайном не работает, а тебе варкрафт)
<XuMuK> User862[web]: не будет проблем с дравами, у меня почти такая ж комплектация и всё сходу встает
<[Raiden]> у мс своих ядер хватает
<Sergey_IT> О... народ подтягивается )))
<User862[web]> если завтра jokoffa выйдет на связь значит я поставил ubuntu
<User862[web]> всем спасибо
<XuMuK> у кого то уже завтра... и там делов на 15 минут, а не на сутки
<Sergey_IT> User862[web], такой не зарегистрирован
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, а поспать?
<otake> всем доброй)
 * pr0mode reboot
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<baronos[film]> кстати сегдня восстанавливал граб и исчезла винда от туда)
<[Raiden]> отличное обновление
<andrex> груб убийца вин лоадера)
<[Raiden]> если у кого ест ьвинда в грабе - просто сохраните gorb.cfg , из него удобно взять нужны строки для кастомного добавления винды
<[Raiden]> ну или не парьтесь, у   бароноса бета
<andrex> гг у меня оно на 2 винте, который тоже второй, 1 не вынес мук
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: а потом поспать
<flintstone> драхуйте
<andrex> сам такой)
<flintstone> че не спите :)
 * andrex уснул
<UNIm95> q
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-20
<sharikoff> трям
<Aiveri> всем утра
<Aiveri> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, Fail!
<Aiveri> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, Failed!
<Aiveri> !nginx
<ubuntuhelp> HOW-TO nginx + apache2 на Ubuntu. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36867.0
<Aiveri> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic x Dmitry
<bosyi> проголосуйте пожалуйсата за еще один баг с индикатором https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-indicator-mods/+bug/958007
<sharikoff> бж
<TheFalkorr> за меня проголосовали люди? - какие люда? - ну люди из журнала пипель (пипель фром пипел)
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> сдал?
<TheFalkorr> пост сдал
<TheFalkorr> результатов пока нет
<TheFalkorr> но вроде все написал
<sharikoff> нуда все норм будет
<sharikoff> я те как хирург хирургу говорю
<TheFalkorr> но зря я не добыл валерьяночки
<max4men> *HI*
<max4men> товарищи убунтологи )
<max4men> ни у кого не возникает проблем с наутилусом после неедавних обновлений?
<max4men> этот гад грузит проц на 100
<max4men> эге,ге) есть кто)
<brestows> кто нить да есть
<brestows> у меня не возникаем
<brestows> я им просто не пользуюсь :)
<max4men> а чем пользуешься?
<sharikoff> пользуется лодкой БРПЛ типа Онтарио
<sharikoff> наутилус -прошлый век
<max4men> ладно, убедил - прошлый век
<max4men> мож посоветуешь тогда чем заменить?
<brestows> какая версия Ubuntu
<max4men> 10,04
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: да лан.наутилус никто не мог победить.он и сча поплавает.а уж роскоши и удобства в нем поболее, чем в брпл
<max4men> ну так что*
<max4men> советов нет?
<TheFalkorr> рано еще.все на работе.а я сплю
<TheFalkorr> но ты посмотри в каких ситуациях нагружает
<max4men> вот и я на работе) мушаю рабочую машину
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй отключить показ эскизов
<max4men> первое что делал
<max4men> а кто на чем сидит если не секрет?
<max4men> подумываю на 10.04 чистой openbox поднять
<max4men> стоит нет
<Aiveri> какой тайтловый WM норм?
<Aiveri> или даже вот так, кто каким тайтловым WM пользуется?
<sharikoff> а скажите мне кто юзает sieve фильтры
<sharikoff> и есть ли какой нть гуй на составление этих фильтров
<Aiveri> видимо ни кто не пользуется
<nicloay> max4men: я на стуле с 6ю колесиками
<max4men> nicloay: а у меня 5 =)
<nicloay> крутан че уж тут говорить
<max4men> ))))
<nicloay> ктонить юзает бедор для ssh в iptables? ну типа стучишься на один порт, потом на другой - только после этого открывается 22й порт. - согласитесь клевая чтука :)
<max4men> собенно когда что то критичное упало, надоскорее поднять и начальних стоит за спиной :))
<nicloay> ну а че, делаешь alias, - по алиасу заходишь всегда алиас сам долбит туда куда нужно.
<max4men> ну а если не за рабочим компом
<max4men> на отдыхе например
<nicloay> ну еще лучше - так у тебя порт постоянно открыт (ну эт без учета впн имеется ввиду), так стукнул в один порт в другой - тебе ссш открылся на 5 секунд - зашел и счастье.
<nicloay> а как пакет на порт отправить кроме nmap -p ?
<Aiveri> чего херней-то страдать сделать авторизацию по ключу и не париться
<Aiveri> конспираторы блин
<nicloay> дак и так авторизация по ключу - только нафига ресурсы разбазаривать
<nicloay> просто не нравится мне в логах брутфорс наблюдать, даже если порт сменишь
<Aiveri> nicloay блокировку настрой, после допустим 3 попыток блокировать ip на уровне iptables ip
<User051[web]> ubuntu 11.10, юнити повис наглухо, тупо как я понимаю вырубился
<User051[web]> как его перезапустить без ребута?
<nicloay> Aiveri: да все это стоит - fail2ban может это делать - только представь когда тебя с сотни разных айпишнегов, или с тысячи
<User051[web]> ctrl+alt+t, ctrl+alt+backspace не пашут.
<User051[web]> терминал какб хрен запускаецо.
<nicloay> я кнокнокинг не пробовал еще, все руки не доходят - файервол пока тупо включаю блокировку ссш через 3 минуты после старта
<Aiveri> nicloay http://sobrs.ru/index.php/-linux/-firewall-linux/3977.html
<User051[web]> TheFalkorr
<nicloay> Aiveri:  что за фигня?.. у меня кодировка не подхватилась.
<nicloay> вобще как бы все равно - скрыть ссшный порт и настроить блокировку айпшников - разные вещи, имхо - скрыть лучше
<nicloay> зачем работу хакерам упрощать, вот стоит у меня сервер и никто не знает что он стоит,  потому что все порты закрыты - ни на что не отвечает. разрешено только проксям на него ходить.
<User051[web]> алло
<Aiveri> nicloay блокировка универсальнее, т.к. при большом количестве запросов нагрузка меньше
<User051[web]> Aiveri: юнити повис наглухо, граф. оболочка не воркает, коим макаром ее можно переподнять без ребута?(
<nicloay> че я не совсем понял, точнее вобще не понял - как может быть нагрузка ниже при большем количестве запросов
<nicloay> User051[web]: lynx http://google.com
<User051[web]> дану?
<Aiveri> +User051[web] в душе не знаю, у меня нет юнити и вообще граф интерфейса
<nicloay> ну если все молчат значит никто не знает - в правилах так написано
<User051[web]> ок.. ребут так ребут.
<Aiveri> nicloay не бывает полностью закрытых серверов в плане того, что вообще обмен данными не производится, а если так то нахер такой серв вообще нужн
<Aiveri> кто нить может кинуть сюда регулярное выражение для поиска ip по некоторому файлу (на Perl)
<nicloay> ну сам посуди - что легче залочить - всю подсеть  0.0.0.0 на входящие и разрешить 20 айпишникам заходить , либо открыть для всех и залочить 1000 айпишников
<Aiveri> в любом случае нужно настраивать фильтрацию
<admin-skif-biz> у меня rdesktop по локалке подключаться не хочет. Порты 5900 проброшены ((
<nicloay> я когда про ddos читал - то натыкался на то что iptables как раз имеет лимит по правилам - так что лочить по айпи большое количество не получается - и все юзают netfilter
<nicloay> Да понятно что нужно - я не спорю об этом. - просто скрыть от посторонних глаз архитектуру - тоже хорошо
<Aiveri> nicloay интересно как ты читал, если не учел что iptables/netfilter одно и тоже
<nicloay> у тебя кстать на странице - как то все тяжело описано, легче параметры ядра задать в /etc/sysctl
<nicloay> ага.. так уж одно и тоже
<nicloay> хотя мог с названием и напутать, я понимаю что iptables вырос на netfilter - не суть
<Aiveri> в общем не понимаю я смысла в том что бы как дятел подолбиться в один порт затем во второй а потом открывается порт ссш
<wullikam> ну ок, ребут помог.
<Aiveri> в чем смысл?
<nicloay> в том что никто не знает что у тебя есть ssh и бОльшая часть не будут пробовать ломать сам ssh
<Aiveri> получается два порта в любом случае должны быть открытыми/фильтруемыми, соответственно на них висит демон при чем рукописный т.е. не стандартный еще не известно как он себя будет вести при большом количестве запросов
<nicloay> бляха муха :)
<nicloay> это делается через iptables - ниче у тебя не открыто
<Aiveri> ггг ну ладно пусть будет так, все равно для меня это геморно, это хорошо когда ты один по ссш логинишься, а если у тебя куча клиентов ты им тоже будешь предлагать дятлить в порты?
<Aiveri> :LOL:
<nicloay> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/268
<nicloay> если у тебя куча клиентов - значит назначение сервера другое :)
<Aiveri> в смысле другое?
<nicloay> если у тебя клинты конектятся по ssh - значит тебе это нужно :), мне было нужно скрыть центральные сервера с сайтом от народа - все реквесты идут через кеширующие прокси.
<Aiveri> nicloay а через vpn нельзя было севера соединить?
<Aiveri> *сервера
<nicloay> ну там потери в шифровке, плюс демоны эти всякие.
<Aiveri> в плане нагрузки что ли?
<nicloay> в смысле в скорости. плюс фиг знает как себя поведет при нагрузке.
<Aiveri> потери
<nicloay> да и зачем тут впн? - не лучше не хуже. -центральные сервера все равно должны открывать какие то порты для кого то.
<nicloay> лишние ресурсы
<Aiveri> nicloay на счет этого не знаю, не тестил vpn при больших нагрузках
<nicloay> я тож.. единственно наталкивался - через  ssh файлы качать - 600 кб.с. лимит
<Aiveri> не знаю у меня через локалку наоборот через ssh норм качается, но нагрузка большая это да
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нибудь знает, как rdesktop настроить. Не хочет в локалке подлючатся
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz что куда не подключается?
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, клиент терминалки к другому компу не подключается
<nicloay> главное логи не смотри - ни на клиенте ни на сервере, а то сразу все понятно будет и радость решения проблемы через 3е суток не познаешь
<Aiveri> nicloay не люблю я логи смотреть
<Aiveri> nicloay смотрю только авторизации да и то из любопытства, так сказать посмотерть откуда сканят
<Aiveri> клиент какая система, серв какая система, между ними что?
<nicloay> Aiveri: это admin-skif-biz-у адресовалось :)
<Aiveri> да
<NoOova> artus: привет ты тут?
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, две убунты 10.04. роутер Длинк и два провода
<NoOova> господа подскажите с FQDN
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz а где ты проброс настраивал?
<NoOova> я делаю строчку в /etc/resolv.conf: domain somedomain.ru и строчку в /etc/hostname: test
<NoOova> но hostname -f выдает мне вместо test.somedomain.ru результат test
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, в роутере
<NoOova> вопрос. как определяется fqdn
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, мож не те порты. Или в клиенте какие настройки указать?
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz а где ты вообще нашел то, что он предназначен для подключения к линук
<Aiveri> на сколько я понял он служит для подключения с линукса на виндовую тачку
<admin-skif-biz> Aiveri, да ему пофиг вроде как
<nicloay> NoOova: я не совсем уврене но что показывает echo $HOST
<nicloay> *echo $HOSTNAME*
<nicloay> admin-skif-biz: чувак, глянь логи! =)
<admin-skif-biz> nicloay, где?
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz да и что в роли сервера выступает на линуксовой машине???
<nicloay> на клиенте и на сервере
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz получается у тебя ни хера ни чего нет только с обоих сторон rdesktop, к чему он должен подключаться
<Aiveri> если нужно организовать подключение к удаленному рабочему столу на линукс машине юзай tightvnc или его аналог
<admin-skif-biz> хорошо. спасибо
<nicloay> поставь nomachine и не парься - там и клиент и сервер есть.
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz вот для чего нужен rdesktop судя по ману: rdesktop is a client for Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP), used in a number of Microsoft products including Windows NT Terminal Server, Windows 2000 Server, Windows XP and Windows 2003 Server
<nicloay> хотя фиг знает - как выяснилось что уже unity в обиход вошла, nomachine скорее всего только с иксами работает
<Aiveri> nicloay ты nginx настраивал?
<Aiveri> к стати у кого giglo или gigolo точно не помню название, работает?
<Kyshtynbai> А по какому алгоритсу weechat раскрашивает ники? У кого-то зелёный, У кого-то серый
<Kyshtynbai> ?
<andrex> по своему
<andrex> по коду символов наверно
<SergeyIT> по цвету глаз
<nicloay> Aiveri: угу.. только так руки не дошли по нормальному во всем разобраться. - так общие моменты - плюс готовые отточеные конфиги - как обычно вобщем
<Aiveri> nicloay да мне тоже не особо нормальный нужен, мне для теста, что бы в локальной сети фурычил, а так у меня хостинг сторонний не на моем серве
<Aiveri> nicloay времени много ушло на поднятие в сети?
<Aiveri> nicloay к стати он у тебя был nginx+php+mysql+perl?
<nicloay> Aiveri: да не.. он простой, под большинство cms уже есть готовые конфиги.
<Aiveri> эт хорошо
<nicloay> не -  уменя они вертятся только как кеширующие прокси - dns roun robin  раскидывает по разным проксям
<nicloay> там основная запара в настройке кешев - для статичных сайтов - вобще лофа, для динамических - уже сложнее.. до сих пор какието мелочи иногда не работают
<Aiveri> мне для веб разработки пойдет
<nicloay> фиг знат, смотри сам.
<Kyshtynbai> какой код цвета соответстует слову grey в css может кто знает?
<Kyshtynbai> Гном-шелл юзеры есть? Как убрать нафиг оповещения внизу экрана?
<Amblnb> Бери нормальный 777 или 888
<Amblnb> Или переломный мемент между ними
<Amblnb> Кстати разные проги по разному интерпретируют названия цветов. + отображалки вроде моника и принтера тоже вносят корективы. Угадать не выйдит.
<Onkeltem> Чем можно поменять ориентацию страницы в PDF файле?
<Aiveri> что бы не было разницы в цветах испозьзуйте профили цветопередачи CMYK
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: возможно выключить Уведомления в меню в правом верхнем углу
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: а вообще заходи на extensions.gnome.org и там посмотри, возможно есть что-то с более тонкой настройкой
<Onkeltem> Народ, помогите пожалуйста разобраться с интерфейсом Launchpad'а. Я нахожусь здесь: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dia/0.97.2-5 Вопрос - КАК отсюда попасть на репу, чтобы её добавить???
<Onkeltem> Сколько пользуюсь ланчпадом, не могу привыкнуть, так как юзабилити на нулях у этого сайта
<Amblnb> Та что-то вроде ~/+source/ubuntu lusid Надо смотреть примеры добавления репы с ланчпада.
<Kyshtynbai> нда. гном 3 невозможно юзать. фолбек, привет.
<Amblnb> Я щас точно неправильно показал )
<Amblnb> Aiveri: И как эту схему в цсс использовать?
<Amblnb> Onkeltem: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tehnick/tehnick  http://ubuntulogy.org/docs/aptrepos/221
<Aiveri> Amblnb а там разве RGB?
<Amblnb> Aiveri: Ну он точно есть
<Amblnb> А остальные не видел.
<Gakonis> 123
<Amblnb> 0 забыл
<Amblnb> Нашол по цветам вот что http://www.december.com/html/spec/colorsvgcmyk.html
<scogra> где реммина хранит списки клиентов?
<[Raiden]> столкнулся с этим при сборке 3.3.0 + нвидия 295.20 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11635141&postcount=18
<Onkeltem> Kyshtynbai: фолбек хуже, на мой взгляд
<[Raiden]> хуже чего?
<Aiveri> .учше
<|rapidsp|> хуже того, что лучше :)
<brestows> народ кто работал с процесса на Си
<brestows> ,
<brestows> ?
<[Raiden]> главный недостаток фоллбка - его могут со временем выпилить вообще
<[Raiden]> в остальном одни плюсы и перед юнити и перед гномшеллом. Панели можно выкинуть и всять получше или вообще доки, вм можно взять по вкусу.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя предпочитаю кде
<User571[web]> Всем привет! Кто - ни будь разбирается в коньках? Дело в том, что они не отображаются при параметре "own_window_type override". С этим параметром не работает ни один конфиг, в консоли никаких ошибок, но не работает
<baronos> User571[web]: убунту 11,10?
<User571[web]> Да, x64 и все обновления
<baronos> вроде background надо, и при запуске задержку ставить надо
<User571[web]> Если не изменяет память - работало номрально 2 недели назад, конфиг не трогал, вот только недавно внимание обратил
<User571[web]> Со всеми остальными параметрами работакт,
<User571[web]> Работает*   Но желателен именно override
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: фолбек G2 хуже G4
<Onkeltem> G3
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> он кривой. После установки 11.10, скажем, у меня весь интерфейс в G2 покривился
<Onkeltem> то есть настройки 10.10 не схавались
<Onkeltem> Хочу собрать Dia из сорсов
<[Raiden]> г2 я тоже считаю что лучше. И не только из-за панелек. в г2 ещё наутилус другой и окно настроек питания - как минимум.
<baronos> Onkeltem: в 12,04 более менее прывычный фалльэк будет
<[Raiden]> да, в 12.04 более настронный ) индикаторы + нестрашная тема по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> ваще, привыкайте к гном-шеллу или к юнити , если собираетесь оставаться на гноме.
<baronos> если вы на убунту, то и сидите на юнити, нечего так г3 ставить
<[Raiden]> сча пытаются делать дрова для софтового рендера композита. Т.е. ГШ сможет работать там где композита нет
<[Raiden]> возможно не быстро, но запустится
<[Raiden]> и я думаю после этого фоллбэк выпилят
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<[Raiden]> Не слушайте бароноса, делайте сами выбор. Я на убунте с кде и не вижу почему я должен именно юнити ставить
<baronos> [Raiden]: кубунту это кубунту, убунту чистая дефолтная это юнити со своими правками гтк3 либ под юнити, поэтому гш тут не стабильный и не будет таковым.
<[Raiden]> гтк либы не правят под юнити
<baronos> [Raiden]: кстати обновился граб сегодня и винда нашлась :D
<[Raiden]> я не заметил нестабильности гш, уж извини )
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьи в виртуалке и на живом железе. Работает хорошо
<[Raiden]> после релиза 12.04 или максимум через месяц , там будет так же.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 99.9%
<baronos> с 12,10 юнити будет похож своими рабочими столами на гш из каробки.
<[Raiden]> не будет. Если в scale видно боковую панель, это ещё не значит, что это превью из гнома.
<[Raiden]> в скале можно видеть все окна
<[Raiden]> сразу
<[Raiden]> и экспо тоже на превью не похож, хотя бы тем что столы почти во весь экран, а не мелкие сбоку
<[Raiden]> имхо,   это ГШ немног опохож на компиз или квин, тем что тоже композит умеет и реализлван 1 эффект из многих.......
<[Raiden]> но не наоборот
<[Raiden]> )
<Amblnb> Во разошёлся.
<[Raiden]> Ну уж извините. Эти гномеры уже думают , что что-то уникальное придумали и всё похоже на ГШ
<Amblnb> Яб сказал, всё делают похожим на эксплорер. КДЕ набольше преуспел.
<[Raiden]> интересное мнение )
<[Raiden]> но с ним я тоже несогласен. ГШ делают похожим скорее на ios , а кде имеет массу элементов которых никогда не будет в эксплорере
<Amblnb> А то отличительные особенности
<Amblnb> А на рабочем слоле анимация МВГ работает?
<[Raiden]> что такое МВГ
<[Raiden]> можно сделать как deskscapes в висте. Есть такая прогармма xwinwrap , можно видоплейер пустить на столе за значками
<[Raiden]> а вот анимация - незнаю
<Amblnb> SVG по нашему МВГ
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. А в этом формате вообще юывает анимация?
<Amblnb> Ващето этот формат призван заменить флеш.
<Amblnb> Но флеш вешать на рабочий стол, как и вообще его юзать некошерно.
<[Raiden]> ты в общем первый от кого я такое слышу
<Amblnb> ДУмаю что не в первые )
<[Raiden]> а.. почитал, и правда может быть
<[Raiden]> нет, про свг впервые, я думал это просто формат вектороной граффики.
<[Raiden]> Не знал что в нем могут быть скрипты
<Amblnb> Он даже сам может быть частью кода хтмл
<TheFalkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-RC4C-ogFbEg/T2gdtj7a7vI/AAAAAAAARHA/ISOV1NNjmiQ/w402/Snowy+Portrait+sm.jpg
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: эт сча мои глаза такие
<TheFalkorr> после твоей фразы
<Amblnb> Я так шапку для сайта сделал.
<[Raiden]> буду знать
<Amblnb> TheFalkorr: Так сильно отвлекает от бдения? ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXxe9gMmwWE&feature=related - чувак все эффкты повключал и плазму для нетбуков.
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: аж проснулся
<wullikam> TheFalkorr, кстати, там чво обещают с 12.04? стабильынм будет?
<wullikam> ну по бэткам как чего там?
<[Raiden]> было бы забавно если бы обещали нестабильность
<andrex> есть ещё косяки, но не сильно значительные, покрайней мере для меня
<andrex> wullikam: ^
<wullikam> [Raiden], в нашем мире все возможно.
<wullikam> andrex, да, виде.
<SergeyIT> будет ужас что
<User930[web]> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста на каком  каталоге приустановке системы указывать параметр "Загрузочный", на  /boot или /root?
<andrex> на sdx
<[Raiden]> User930[web]: при разметке ты имеешь в виду?
<User930[web]> Да
<andrex> где бут у тебя?
<Amblnb> Продумай про слово ребут
<SergeyIT> User930[web], а они у тебя в разных разделах?
<[Raiden]> User930[web]:  это не важно , если груб будет стоять в мбр
<wullikam> кстати вчера был немало удивлен.. пришлось воткнуть на флеху утилитку Kaspersky Rescue Disk... и удивился, когда увидел кубунту..
<Amblnb> Кто удивился? )
<[Raiden]> у дрвеб тоже на лине лайсд
<wullikam> я.
<wullikam> ну и ноут походу тоже
<SergeyIT> ...так и заикой стать можно
<User930[web]> граб будет на втором диске не МБР,(на первом виндовс)
<[Raiden]> меня не удивляет
<XuMuK> User930[web]: это тебе так кажется...
<wullikam> я чота как то по пьяни воткнул убунту.. и сделал свап раздел на винте с тучей данных.
<wullikam> после чего долго плевался..
<XuMuK> в моник?
<wullikam> и в него тоже.
<XuMuK> молодчег, чо...
<Amblnb> Зато виртуальная память никаза не закончится )
<wullikam> ну так то да, учитывая что винт на тб был)
<Lex_S> сурово
<User930[web]> Спасибо Raiden (разобрался)...
<[Raiden]> User930[web]: тогда тоже пофиг я думаю. Если второй диск имелся в виду логический, а не хардварный. У тебя убунта не загрузится. Тебе ещё надо будет вырезать бутсектор из раздела и втыкать в виндовый загрузчик
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, при таком подходе ОС быстро закончится
<[Raiden]> User930[web]: вообще эта метка какой активный , фактически пережиток со времн дос
<User930[web]> Спасибо Raiden)
<[Raiden]> User930[web]: лучше ставить груб в мбр
<[Raiden]> он умет грузить винду
<Lex_S> чо там, всего то три строчки и венда грузится
<Lex_S> во втором скрипты mkconfig это умеют
<User930[web]> Я хочу сделать независимо 2 системы (по одной на хард), так как с линуксом только экспериментирую пока)
<Vlad__> кто-нибудь хорошо знает make? голову уже сломал, как сделать так, чтобы он аккуратно обрабатывал пути с пробелами (в зависимости цели)? не понимаю как сделать
<[Raiden]> ну ясно, значит это тоже мбр, только второго винта
<SergeyIT> User930[web], и это правильно
<Lex_S> тогда можно тупо в биосе выбирать с какого винта грузиться
<User930[web]> и если покоапюсь в Груб настройках в процессе то не смогу загрузить ничего) (недостаток знаний так сказать)
<Amblnb> User930[web]: Ну поменяй в биосе с чего грузится и ставить последней линукс. Винда подхватится.
<[Raiden]> Vlad__: экранируй пробелы как в баше
<[Raiden]> а лучше избегай
<SergeyIT> User930[web], только при установке внимательно поставь загрузчик на нужный диск
<User930[web]> спасибо еще раз =)
<Amblnb> *последней ОСью по времени установки
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: попробовал, получилась какая-то жесть с лишними кавычками (экранировал и цель и зависимость). не знаю как избежать - получаю путь с помощью pwd.
<[Raiden]> а ./ не достаточно?
<[Raiden]> пвд показывает текущий путь )
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: где-то прочитал про %< >% но с ними вообще не работает
<Vlad__> (ничего не обрабатывается)
<Lex_S> а зачем оно такое в путях вообще нужо?
<Lex_S> н*
<Vlad__> кстати да, может и можно через .  Сейчас погляжу.
<Vlad__> Lex_S: м? не понял вопроса. я хочу объектные, зависимости и тд сувать в заранее созданные подпапки
<Vlad__> чтобы исходники и исполняемые не перемешивались с тем что компилятор выдаёт
<[Raiden]> внатуре на основе  кде http://cdn.comss.net/images4/krd_3.png , не уверен что убунта правда.
<[Raiden]> ну может я ошибаюсь, но вроде pwd есть утилита покаааааазывающая текущий путь
<[Raiden]> поэтому и вопрос такой, чем не устроило ./
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: не знаю. делал через команды и заодно использовал pwd вместо "."
<Vlad__> Подсмотрел где-то. Наверное pwd сильно облегчит жизнь при рекурсии
<Vlad__> SOURCE_PATH = $(shell pwd) всегда будет постоянно, если не переходить. А вот ...
<[Raiden]> покажи всю строку, как кавычки используешь  , может  чего-т опридумается
<Vlad__> хотя гоню) думать надо
<User930[web]> и еще хотел узнать о дополнительных параметрах монтирования (noatime, noatail, nosuid, noexec, и др.) Насколько я понял ими можно улучшить быстродействие и защищенность системы. В альтлинукс эти параметры при установке, сами устанавливаються. Хотел
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: build-dirs: $(OBJ_FILES_DIR) $(PRODUCT_DIR)
<Amblnb> Хотел написать больше 255 символов
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: обработка так: $(SILENT) $(MKDIRS) $@"
<[Raiden]> Vlad__: чего-то не придумывается. Спроси на форуме в разделе про сборку
<[Raiden]> или не собирай в папка с кирилицей и пробелами
<Vlad__> [Raiden]: ок. спасиб
<[Raiden]> касперский в общем не на кубунте
<[Raiden]> гента там
<[Raiden]> если верить гуглу
<[Raiden]> хотя могли в 1 версии делать на генте ,потом перейти
<Amblnb> А её можно как ОСь юзать? Ну по типу загрузочного бунты на флешке с сохранением сесии.
<[Raiden]> Ну я не знаю какие програмы там есть. Если их тебе хватит, то можно
<Lex_Sh> есть же для этого свои лайвы
<Amblnb> Просто булоб неплохо на загрузочном сразу и антивирь держать для неверных )
<[Raiden]> Я использовал как-то раз диск от дрвеба, создав виртуалку, подключив разделы какие надо проверить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> без перезагрузки
<Lex_Sh> веб какойто долгий
<Lex_Sh> а кашперовский щас халтурит)
<Lex_Sh> часть инфы тупо по хешам сверяет и не проверяет
<Lex_Sh> со своего "облака"
<[Raiden]> если параноить , то любой антивирус не дает 100% гарантий.
<[Raiden]> 2 или 3  по очереди - уже наверное да. Если речь идт о известных вирусах :)
<[Raiden]> + немного эвристики )
<Lex_Sh> не ну это естьественно
<Amblnb> Я вири немного собирал и проверял через вирустотал. Новые вири находят только самые редкие антивири. Ещё часто выделялся двэб. Но восновном популярные антивири находят только то что хорошо известно.
<User089[web]> привет
<User089[web]> помогите мне
<User089[web]> тут есть кто??
<NoOova> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User089[web]> мне нужно установить убунту для новечка
<User089[web]> подскажите с какой версии начать
<User089[web]> я еще ни разу не пользовался
<User089[web]> а еще вопрос есть ли озможность использования портабельной убунту в винде
<Amblnb> Начни с вуби тогда уж.
<chapt> User089[web]: livcd скачай, запиши на болванку и загрузись с него
<NoOova> Нужно начинать путь с генту
<chapt> NoOova  чтобы посмотреть что за зверь такой линукс? да, месье знает толк в извращениях
<valsinats> Он же пишет убунту
<chapt> лайв сд с 11.10 качнуть и вперед
<Amblnb> Да тут уже 12.04 можно
<Lex_Sh> можно
<Amblnb> Пока натестится она и финализируется )
<Lex_Sh> тока сразу желательно бы обновиться
<chapt> бету новичку?
<[Raiden]> я бы советовал смотреть впервые на то что такое линукс на xubuntu или kubuntu
<chapt> может стоит обкатанным дистром пользоваться уж
<[Raiden]> или сразу несколько )
<Lex_Sh> виндузятникам будет проще с кде4
<chapt> [Raiden]: ну если железо слабовато, то с кедами будет казаться тчо все тормозит
<[Raiden]> зато это можно назвать одним из классических де для линукс
<Amblnb> Когда я пробовал кубунту, метод научного тыка сделал из её превосходства невозможность вернуть дизайн )
<[Raiden]> а юнити...
<[Raiden]> если в ближайшие пару лет юнити где-то ещё появится помимо убунты - тогда может буду рекомендовать )
<[Raiden]> новичку
<[Raiden]> ну и вообще я два варианта не зря назвал, не только кубунту
<valsinats> А может как раз и понравится тем, что не похоже на винду
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<SergeyIT> для новичка ДЕ не нужен, минимальную ставить надо
<[Raiden]> хотя может я не прав и если чел попал именно на убунту, то может надо ставить то что по дефолту
<Amblnb> Если есть желание опробовать всё, то лучше и ставить все среды.
<Amblnb> а потом четверги )
<[Raiden]> наверное я просто вредный и не хочу что бы кто-то привык к гтк окружению и юнити ))
 * [Raiden] вредный кедовод
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<Lex_Sh> да простит тебя скай и артус
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> последний вроде на днях там обновлялся и у него снова чтото бесконечно падает
<[Raiden]> артус говорил что пользуется дебианом
<[Raiden]> не релизом
<Lex_Sh> хз
<Lex_Sh> у меня и в арче и в генте кеды одинаково хорошо работали
<[Raiden]> может от железа ещё зависит
<Lex_Sh> вполне вероятно
<Lex_Sh> у меня с ати сейчас минимум проблем
<[Raiden]> у меня например в ГШ претензий нет, а баронос часто пишет что в убунте он какой-то не такой
<Lex_Sh> хотя у кого то на других атишных карточках тот ещё кошмар
<[Raiden]> хотя сравнивал ещё в паре дистров - всё так же
<[Raiden]> правда есть 1 ньюанс. Во всех случаях я использовал не беты
<Lex_Sh> единственная непонятная мне фича гнома - что все его компоненты разных версий
<Lex_Sh> типа, а какой версии у тебя гном? - да хз, гдето между 3.2 и 3.3
<[Raiden]> Не, ну так много где. Дельфин например сча 2.0 , там в эбауте пишут какая версия де, но сама прогармма использует свою версию
<Lex_S> мде
<Lex_S> чота 17 мегабитный профиль неадекватно себя ведёт
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про это.. Мне думается это уже изобретение дистрописателе. Компромис между новизой и устойчивостью )
<[Raiden]> посмотрите раздел Desktop Environments. В дистрах где не предлагается де по умолчанию   расклад симпатий несколько другой:
<[Raiden]> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=111878
<Lex_S> а в арче есть де по умолчанию?)
<Lex_S> там по умолчанию чистый линукс
<Lex_S> и лепи из него что тебе нужно
<valsinats> xfce: 84
<valsinats> Instant Messengers pidgin: 127
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0320/h_1332252782_4984626_6281f03137.png - это просто работает.
<Kyshtynbai> Чем на убунту chm читать?
<NoOova> господа =(
<NoOova> как восстановить /etc/passwd ........
<artus> [Raiden], да нет-с, я б тебе расказал веселую сказку ) да тут ругатцо низя ))  о том как при обновке кед до 4.7.4 оно начинает феерично чудить) ломать фс, посылать в лес за грибами по причине того что ему мой пароль не нравитцо при
<artus> логине и тд ...
<artus> Kyshtynbai, к ff был плагин
<NoOova> artus: [Raiden] не проходите мимо
<artus> NoOova, из бекапа же ))
<NoOova> artus: я сервак 4 аса ставил
<artus> NoOova, Oo
<NoOova> и последнийм действием случайно перезаписал файл
<artus> NoOova, ну возьми дефолтный
<NoOova> . cat passwd  |egrep "domvlondone|tash|sfer" > /etc/passwd
<NoOova> =(((((((
<[Raiden]> artus: я думаю это дистрозависимый цирк + ещё старые настройки в хомпапке не всегода совместимы. У меня установлен 4.8.1 и ставились все версии начиная с 4.7.0 или какая там была осенью 2011 обновлениями.
<NoOova> > вместо >>
<artus> NoOova, там всеравное ничего жизненноважного типа паролей нет)
<artus> [Raiden], приичем тут сказки про дистрозависимый цирк?
<NoOova> дак сервисы от установки к установке же разные айдищники имеют
<[Raiden]> cat passwd  |egrep "domvlondone|tash|sfer" > /etc/passwd - это что за команда?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: chm reader? Говорит, недоступно: Недоступно для Firefox 11.0
<NoOova> [Raiden]: был у меня пассвд с другого сервака,
<NoOova> надо было мне перенести 3 пользователей из него
<NoOova> и сделал я вот это вот....
<Kyshtynbai> :( одно время фб2ридером читал но вот есть пара файлов которые он не открывает
<Lex_Sh> Kyshtynbai: там есть девелопер тулс или кактотак
<NoOova> хотел повторить тоже самое с shadow и group
<Lex_Sh> которые отключают проверку совместимости плагинов
<artus> NoOova, id servis
<NoOova> но не успел ещё
<[Raiden]> NoOova: в общем ты плохо сделал. В след раз копии держи. Я вообще не редко пакую всю /etc.
<NoOova> [Raiden]: я его 4 часа ставил! он свежий
<NoOova> без данных ещё был
<artus> хотя вроде того , не сильно то и разные тама айдишники должны быть вроде как
<NoOova> свежий свежий настроенный ламп сервер
<NoOova> с еакселератором, пхп52 с зендом, фтп, и прочими красивостями
<NoOova> =(((((((
<Amblnb> Был
<[Raiden]> NoOova: я могу дать тебе стандартную часть пассвд, а остальное - пресоздай юзеров или руками воостановишь
<[Raiden]> надо?
<NoOova> [Raiden]: у меня есть хм как бы сказать
<NoOova> его брат
<NoOova> настроенный по такой же схеме
<Lex_Sh> Kyshtynbai:  nightly tester tools
<NoOova> но айдишники пользователей (сервисов) жедругие
<[Raiden]> . cat passwd  |egrep "domvlondone|tash|sfer" > /etc/passwd  - по такой схме? :)
<NoOova> хотя их  могу взять из /etc/grouop
<[Raiden]> гг
<artus> NoOova, ну так из группы бери
<[Raiden]> можешь
<artus> NoOova, мм, ток группа тебе тоже врятли чем поможет, судя по група:ssh:x:105:artus
<artus> ой, не то
<NoOova> ну есть же ещё и shadow
<[Raiden]> artus: дистрозависимость возможно непричем. ПРосто я не сталкивался с тем что ты описал. Только с неработой плазмойдов и даже падением плазмы, при использовании плазмойдов из другой версии или достаточн остарых
<NoOova> в shadow вообще не то
<[Raiden]> что в общем лечилось чисткой частичной хомпапки
<[Raiden]> в шадов то, но формат другой
<NoOova> ну айдишников юзеров я там не вижу
<NoOova> в гроуп они есть
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: хелло
<artus> [Raiden], тут видать чего то стремнокорявое в кронтаб лягло, которое ломает фс в процесе запускачего то , причем конкретно так , вобщем я в шоке, крон потушил, вроде покаместь живет
<NoOova> может ты поможешь
<Kyshtynbai> Нда, это видать файл кривой. Сам материал в w1251 а вот оглавление фиг знает в чём, не отображается как надо... интересно на нём iconv испытать, чо будет.
<[Raiden]> artus: мб, я немного разбираюсь только в убунте и опенсусе ) Что там могло засунутся в кронтаб в бетах дебиана - бз понятия )
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, кто помнит как софтина называется, которая раскладку для каждого окна запоминает?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, никак, вобщето это любая адекватная де умеет без всяких софтин
<artus> даже такая неадекватная как кеды
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: дефолтная преключалка умеет
<Lex_Sh> в кедах, да
<Kyshtynbai> Хм... гном 2 не умеет
<[Raiden]> в гноме \ юнити тоже
<Kyshtynbai> или умеет
<artus> Kyshtynbai, умеет
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: так я сам угадаю, че те надо, или всетаки разрадишься?
<[Raiden]> в гном2 кмеет
<Kyshtynbai> чото я запутался
<Amblnb> Может ты как-то это вырубил?
<Kyshtynbai> Хм... очень странно
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: я сделал вот так: cat passwd  |egrep "domvlondone|tash|sfer" > /etc/passwd
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> угадай что у меня теперь в /etc/passwd
<NoOova> (исходный файл был другой)
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: то есть файл тебе показался ненужным, да?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну и че ты хош?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: я хотел написать >> но написал >
<NoOova> вот
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну?
<NoOova> система работает до перезагрузки
<NoOova> =(
<TheFalkorr> убунта?
<NoOova> эм а меня не зобанят?
<artus> зобанять)
<NoOova> Sq**
 * baronos[web] хехе
<TheFalkorr> ну я хз, делает ли он, но в убунте есть /etc/passwd- как бекап
<artus> NoOova, вот теперяче, пиши бекапилку которая делает бекап системных конфигов сразу после инстала ))
<TheFalkorr> artus: а в ваших мемьянах так не бывает?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: Yeah man!!!
<NoOova> мои 4 часа спасены!
<NoOova> вроде
<artus> [/etc/cron.daily]% cat /etc/passwd
<artus> passwd      passwd-     passwd.bak
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: и больше не стреляй себе в ногу
<Amblnb> Думаю уже 5 часов )
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: спасибо)))
<NoOova> прямо отлегло
<TheFalkorr> ну ты проверь.у тяж мемьян,а не убунтыч
<Kyshtynbai> Во. я понял. окна, действительно, помнят раскладку, табы в kosole не помнят).
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: тамне последние тока данные
<[Raiden]> в кде всё немного иначе, тут можно помнить раскладку для каждого окна, для всех окон одного приложения, для всех окон с текущего стола.
<NoOova> т.е. с момента последнего добавления пользователя вручную
<[Raiden]> ...ну и как обычно
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: не ток вручную.но и пр установке
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: низкий поклон
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: в другой раз, если не уверен в количестве > - проверь на чемнить
<artus> в другой раз вообще имей привычку cp $1 $1.bak делать на все к чему руки прикладываеш)
<artus> помогает знаеш ли сохранить нервный тонус в рамках )
<Kyshtynbai> о. и chm вьюер вменяемый нашелся - kchmviewer.
<TheFalkorr> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> Второе правило линуксоида: бекапы - наше всье. Кто не делает их - страдает!
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: дак я уверен
<baronos[web]> "всье" - эт с французким уклоном чтоли?)
<NoOova> просто затупил к концу дня
<[Raiden]> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: вот давай ты лучше думай, что ты не уверен.вон наполеон тож был уверен.
<[Raiden]> !3rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3rule'
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а вот придумай и запиши
<TheFalkorr> да чтоб
<TheFalkorr> пакеты языка уже третий раз за день обновляют
<TheFalkorr> ритмбокс два раза
<TheFalkorr> гсд и гномолибы пару раз
<TheFalkorr> активно баги закрывают
<SergeyIT> или создают
<NoOova> приколько
<NoOova> echo * работает как ls
<NoOova> http://s.lurkmore.to/images/1/18/Rm_rf_example.png
<artus> NoOova, главное чтоб без > /etc/четотам :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<TheFalkorr> artus: а ленцтра сволось
<[Raiden]> у меня прям в корне etc.tgz
<TheFalkorr> а у меня прям в плечах прямые руки
<[Raiden]> хотя надо бы на другой раздел
<dmt> Возможно ли запустить tunngle под wine?
<[Raiden]> dmt: если она есть на appdb на их хомсайте, и статус голд или платинум, то шансы запустит ьповышаются
<[Raiden]> а если нету то 50на50, либо запустится , либо нет :)
<baronos[web]> дык есть аналог хамачи для линукса
<Amblnb> 50% ответа уже в вопросе. "Возможно запустится"
<Amblnb> Где лежат обои для рабочего чтола. Те что в списке выбора уже.
<baronos[web]>  /usr/share/background вроде
<Amblnb> Вроде оно, но тогда что все добавляемые туда изображения не копируются?
<Amblnb> Точно
<BPOH> Можно чемто заменить системный трей?
<baronos[web]> эт в каком ДЕ?
<Lex_Sh> baronos[web]: если не указано явно, то думаю в юнити)
<Lex_Sh> но ты его похоже озадачил словом ДЕ
<baronos[web]> Lex_Sh: 100% )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у опенсусе будет тольк опервый релиз с груб2 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33400
<Payalnik> Добрых суток всем!
<User205[web]> привет
<User205[web]> люди, тут ктонить русскоязычный есть?
<TheFalkorr> no, of course
<TheFalkorr> its Ubuntu Russian
<TheFalkorr> why there will be any russians?
<User205[web]> cose we r everywere
<User205[web]> )))
<Lex_Sh> не пугай ты парня, и то и правда поверит
<User205[web]> ну классно
<User205[web]> а то я думал все спят
<TheFalkorr> ну так естественный отбор
<User205[web]> или чахнут
<User205[web]> или хрючат
<User205[web]> я хотел спросить, у меня раритетный тинкпад 600е
<Amblnb-> Пальчиковый танк О_О
<User205[web]> с пнем2 и 220мб памяти на нем хубунта вертитса ничего
<User205[web]> но саунд нифига не привернул
<User205[web]> да нормально 400мгц хватат
<User205[web]> для работы и инета, а саунда нету
<User205[web]> и ничего не помогло из англоязыковых и русских опытов на сайте
<User205[web]> аы...
<User205[web]> ей вы убунтецы, я вас люблю же, а вы...
<Amblnb-> У меня на мобиле почти 400 МГц и хубунту не поставили ((
<User205[web]> мобила тебе то не тинькпад же
<User205[web]> а тинькпад даже видео кажет, правда только авишки
<[Raiden]> а для чго нужны такие компы?
<[Raiden]> реально нету других или возможности купить или просто жалко выкинуть?
<User205[web]> а чего их в космос надо отправлять?
<Lex_Sh> такое разве что юзать для торрентокачалки)
<Lex_Sh> причём без гуя
<Amblnb-> Ну да, а потом говорят шо на моём компе должно всё летать с 2,3 ГГцми В том числе ХД
<User205[web]> во первых - как танк надежный\. во вторых удобный в третьих маленьький и клава удобнее ЛЮБОЙ контемпоральной
<User205[web]> кто поспорит?
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> ну проверь, видит ли оно вообще твою звуковую
<User205[web]> мне только ТЕКСТ набирать и в инете почту пялить
<Lex_Sh> lspci покажет
<User205[web]> ВИДИТ
<User205[web]> на тинькпаде с третим пнем 600х - сразу звук втыкает
<User205[web]> а звуковухи на единичку отличаются только
<User205[web]> лсписиай кажет чипсет верно а звуковуху не верно 4610 - а на самом деле 4632 там
<User205[web]> вы ребята не спецы, спецы бы сказали что делать))))
<[Raiden]> или наоборот, как раз лспци кажет верно
<User205[web]> нед!!! на сайте айбиэма не врут спеки
<User205[web]> а убунта с 10 начиная - врет
<User205[web]> говорят только 6 убунта не врала и звук работал
<User205[web]> только я не нашел 6 релиз
<User205[web]> да и к чему, там звук работает, только все остальное фиг привертишь
<[Raiden]> User205[web]: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Lex_Sh> попробуй старое ведро
<User205[web]> асталавистуйте молчальники....
<User901[web]> Есть у кого предложения, где можно арендовать мини сервер, для того, что бы на нём стоял бот одной игрушки и пахал?) На винде желательно
<Amblnb-> И это надо было тут спрашивать?
<Lex_Sh> разумеется, это ж канал убунты)
<Amblnb-> Надо найти сервак работающий под вином ))
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<andrex> взять и купить в интернете
<[Raiden]> наутилус-элементари http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0320/h_1332261500_6808170_2c81b9f123.png
<[Raiden]> превью бета-версии ГШ http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0320/h_1332261693_1148983_87d2a1adf8.png
<Hariec> [Raiden]: А что с хлебными крошками?
<Hariec> В наутилус
<pr0mode> всем драсте ))
<Amblnb-> [Raiden]: Слева это что?
<[Raiden]> Hariec: там всё ок, так и задумывалось ) текст только не умстился,  но для форка который олько развивался простительно
<Hariec> Все ясно )
<Hariec> Конечно не страшно
<[Raiden]> Amblnb-: ничего, это голый гном-шелл , дорелизный. С темой gaia помоему
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<shenmue> всем ☻
<pr0mode> ку
<shenmue> baronos, как уведомления отключить в гном шелл?
<[Raiden]> такой шот ещё сохранился с ГШ http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0320/h_1332262187_8604373_2df3c50fdd.png
<shenmue> как был вырвиглаз так и остался
<[Raiden]> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<only_you> !ubuntu-speedup
<ubuntuhelp> Увеличение скорости работы Ubuntu здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_optimization
<shenmue> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst угу =)
<XuMuK> давно видать не обновляли))
<Dmitrix> Всем привет! у меня раньше было 1гбитное соединение, сейчас стало 100мбитное ОС убунту 11.10 самая последняя. Что это может быть?
<shenmue> смена тарифного плана к примеру
<andrex> понизили тебя, плохо юзал канал
<Dmitrix> это не канал, это сеть в офисе
<Dmitrix> и если загрузить винду то скорость 1гбит
<Dmitrix> мне просто сейчас надо перекинуть 40гб а на 10мбитах это ппц долго будет =(
<andrex> сразу надо говорить
<Dmitrix> т.е. 100мб*
<TheFalkorr> ethtool
<TheFalkorr> и переключить режимы
<pr0mode> наверное всё упирается в дрова на сетевуху
<Dmitrix> раньше был 1гб как тока поставил убунту
<andrex> ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 ethtool -s eth0 duplex full както так
<andrex> думай, дядя, думай
<Dmitrix> щас попробуем
<Dmitrix> ethtool: bad command line argument(s) =(
<pr0mode> набери ethtool -h и почитай справку по командам
<andrex> ты вчю строчку чтоле ввёл?
<UNIm95> tmux весч!
<andrex> всю
<Dmitrix> я ввёл "ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 ethtool -s eth0 duplex full"
<UNIm95> 4 консоли и 10 окон
<andrex> яж сказад думай
<Dmitrix> я наверно быстрее передам по 100мбитам =)
<andrex> совсем думалка не варит))
<pr0mode> Dmitrix, набери ethtool -h и просто почитай мануал
<Dmitrix> почему же? я придумал лучше скопирую в винду, оттуда загружусь и там расшарю =)
<pr0mode> зачем шарить? убунта разделы винды видит вроде как
<andrex> ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off && ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 && ethtool -s eth0 duplex full так проще думается?
<Dmitrix> мне надо с моего компа скопировать на другой дофига инфы, в убунте скорость сетевой карты 100мбит, если загрузить винду на этом компе то 1000
<andrex> sudo не забудь
<andrex> sudo -i даже
<Tmin10> подскажите, как в shell правильно записать 2 условия: while [ $V != "дальше" ] -a [ $V != "конец" ]
<Dmitrix> так это три команды было? ОО
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: -a это у нас что напомни
<artus> Dmitrix, ethtool eth0
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: это &&
<artus> Dmitrix, что показывает? на paste.pro
<artus> Dmitrix, http://hastebin.com/nafahahijo.sm должно быть так
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: мне просто недо проверить, чтобы выполнялись оба условия
<artus> Dmitrix, и да ,sudo apt-get install ethtool если не стоит
<Tmin10> хех, всё оказалось просто
<Tmin10> [ $V != "дальше" -a $V != "конец" ]
<Dmitrix> artus, http://paste.pro/5145794
<[Raiden]> V=zxc ; while [ "$V" != "дальше" ] &&  [ "$V" != "конец" ] ;do echo $V ;done
<artus> Dmitrix, у тебя со зрением плохо ?
<[Raiden]> в данном случае постоянный цикл
<andrex> да уж
<Dmitrix> artus, что не так опять? Оо
<Dmitrix> я просто устал сильно
<artus> Dmitrix, 19:53          artus | Dmitrix, ethtool eth0  на пасту я просил, а не что либо другое
<Dmitrix> один момент
<artus> и да, если уж совать че то то судо добавлять после каждого && :D
<wullikam> artus, ну что же так критично то.. всякое бывает..
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: так ругается: пропущен `]' , правильно оказалось: [ "$V" != "дальше" -a "$V" != "конец" ]
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: в сравнениях лучше оба сравниваемы элемента в кавычки сувать, пременные особенно
<Dmitrix> http://paste.pro/5145795
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: мой вариант у меня работает )
<artus> Dmitrix, sudo ethtool -S eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg on
<artus> Dmitrix, и проверь опять же чего у тебя в Speed:  после этого покажет
<Dmitrix> artus, ethtool: bad command line argument(s)
<artus> ну сделай sudo -s
<artus> и туда суй
<Kyshtynbai> Чото пайретюей на мэгнетс перешли. Камрады, как юзать магнитные ссылки в трансмишн?
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: да, работает... уходит в бусконечный цикл, а вот когда я копировал только само условие не работало...
<Dmitrix> artus, тоже самое
<artus> Dmitrix, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=144188.0 ну тогда читай тут)
<UNIm95> народ как видео в консоли смотреть?
<artus> UNIm95, глазами )
<[Raiden]> бесконечный пока V не будет арвн оодному из слов
<[Raiden]> равно
<[Raiden]> в прочем не важно
<UNIm95> artus какой командой) при mplayer -vo fbdev2 -zoom -x 1024 -y 668 -fs /home/unim95/Видео.avi начинается играться видео. но где оно?
<XuMuK> UNIm95: один из вариков cvlc
<artus> Dmitrix, главное того, у тя точно шнурочек из бубунты в гигабитку смотрит? ато могут быть нюансы )
<artus> UNIm95, а ты в иксах это все командуеш?
<[Raiden]> V=конец ; until [ "$V" != "дальше" ] &&  [ "$V" != "конец" ] ;do echo $V ;done
<Dmitrix> artus, ну я же винду на этом ноуте загружаю и выдает 1гбитс
<artus> Dmitrix, мне не интересно чего винда там показывает) мне интересно во что шнурочек воткнут )
<Dmitrix> раньше и в убунте был 1гб =( а терь ппц
<UNIm95> artus: нет. по ctrl+alt+f1 ушел из иксов и в той консоли начал
<Dmitrix> в розетку сетевую
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: короче с этим разобрался, необычный язык, впервые с ним столкнулся)
<UNIm95> получил только информаию о видео и то что оно играется
<UNIm95> звук тоже пошел
<pr0mode> Dmitrix, а с какой скоростью по сети файлы тянулись при 1 Гб\с?
<UNIm95> по где видео?
<Kyshtynbai> UNIm95: без иксов? чото я сомневаюсь
<Kyshtynbai> что оно будет
<shenmue> будет
<Dmitrix> с большой, 40-50 мб/с
<XuMuK> Kyshtynbai: к гадалке не ходи...
<artus> Dmitrix, там в темке на первой странице варианты выданы тебе , пробуй, хотя может чего в убунте и сломали ))
<shenmue> через фрэймбуффер видео идет
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: если настроен фреймбуфер - будет
<UNIm95> [Raiden] о а как его настроить?
<Kyshtynbai> Бывает же!..
<UNIm95> ^_^
<pr0mode> artus, там может на другом конце стоит чё-нить 100мбитное просто...
<artus> pr0mode, вот и я о том же
<artus> мвааахаха какие загадочные кеды, у меня теперь почему то нет больше f1-6 :'(
<pr0mode> либо порты переткнуты на сотку, и такое бывает
<bosyi> рібка и пиво, во наше диво. а кеді и гноми потом)
<bosyi> cheers
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: я не знаю как точно, но в моем случае работало так: http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html
<artus> Dmitrix, Cannot get link status: Operation not permitted мен не нравится ) )покажи ethtool eth0 от рута ))
<artus> *мне
<Dmitrix> artus, тут рядом в розетку воткнут моноблок с виндой там 1гб
<pr0mode> Dmitrix, а винде ты не верь, у меня сервер на работе стоит, смотрит в гбитку а показывает что 100метровка всего ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden] видео при этом идет?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: лучше не морочиться с этим. пользы и смысла около нуля. И удобств тоже. В иксах даже xv вывод уже есть некоторая акселерация
<Dmitrix> artus, я ей и сейчас не доверяю =)
<UNIm95> если в консоль читую уйти?
<UNIm95> чистую*
<UNIm95> просто хочу взорвать мозг парочке вин админов что в консоли жить нельзя
<UNIm95> причем на куски порвать
<jlewka> а зачем?)
<Dmitrix> artus, http://paste.pro/5145798
<Tmin10> jlewka: зачем консоль?)
<UNIm95> jlewka: представь себе. голая консоль, проигрывание видео, и множество окон через tmux
<jlewka> зачем взрывать мозг вин админам?)
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я сча не могу сказать
<Tmin10> UNIm95: видео через каку?)
<jlewka> UNIm95, знаю, делал такое)
<UNIm95> Tmin10 фб
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: нет
<jlewka> Tmin10, там какой то буффер для этого юзается)
<bosyi> поддержим же баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-indicator-mods/+bug/958007 . не коректная работа индикатора раскладки
<UNIm95> jlewka тогда должен понять зачем
<artus> Dmitrix, вобщем должно как бе , если там гигабитка есть
<Tmin10> а то мне понравилось видео в виде ascii, матрицу так смотрел
<jlewka> кстати, а он подхватит кодет vdpau или vaapi ?
<jlewka> UNIm95, имнно поэтому и не понимаю зачем взрывать)
<artus> UNIm95, через caca выводи видео )))
<Tmin10> кстати, как в шелле задать и использовать двухмерный массив?
<UNIm95> jlewka: они говорят что консоль говно, в ней ничего не настроишь и она не нужна
<UNIm95> artus не девид блейн
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, и ты им картинки там собрался показать ? ))) как то логики мало )
<[Raiden]> фишка в том, что есть несколько дров фреймбуфера , проверять надо  и щё если не используется опция nomodeset , то разрешение в консоли меняется вообще по другому
<UNIm95> artus в смысле?
<[Raiden]> без фреймбуфера
<jlewka> UNIm95, угу н переубедишь) зря ток время потратшь)
<UNIm95> jlewka верю но представь их состояние)
<Tmin10> jlewka: у консоли плюс, мона удалённо работать через gprs даже
<artus> UNIm95, они говорят что консоль говно, в ней ничего не настроишь и она не нужна.... <--- слабо понимаю причем тут видео в оной )
<UNIm95> jlewka оно того тсоит
<shenmue> уже третий день тут говорят слоово "*овно"
<shenmue> чот зачастили =(
<UNIm95> artus покажу что в консоли жить можно
<jlewka> Tmin10, про плюсы консоли и терминала не спорю,  у самого постоянно парочка открыта, даже не десктопе)
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> зачем кому то что то доказывать, особенно если они не читали и осуждают )
<Tmin10> так что с массивами в шелле?)
<UNIm95> artus я не понимаю зачем на проксю нужен сервак с 4 гб оперативы и вин сервер
<artus> Tmin10, причем тут масивы в шеле к убунте ? тебя на канал баша отправить? ))
<jlewka> Tmin10, в bash ?
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: набери в гугле bash abs
<Dmitrix>  artus, я тоже подозреваю что должно работать =( но оно не работает
<Tmin10> ладно-ладно
<jlewka> Tmin10, очень не удобные(
<artus> Dmitrix, ну или что то гдето сломалось, или одно из двух :D
<UNIm95> [Raiden] судя по той статье у меня теже настройки для фб
<shenmue> тебе по делу видео или в прикол?
<Dmitrix>  artus, зря я похоже столько писал в консоли непонятного теперь скорость выше 6.7мб не поднимается
<artus> Dmitrix, ммм, да как то не при чем тут консоль видать , если говорит что сотка , значит сотка
<artus> Dmitrix, http://bloggik.net/index.php/downloads/39-networks-soft/113-iperf-204 для офтопика, в бубунте  есть в репах, тести скорость )
<artus> а не копипастами )
<Tmin10> а что в убунте 11.10 можно отключить, чтобы на нетбуке с 2мя гигами меньше тормозило?
<andrex> всё
<jlewka> compiz ?)
<jlewka> глупый вопрос, а можно убунту заставть реагировать на пульт?))))))
<UNIm95> Tmin10 я так и думал что у тебя на нетбуке тормоза и развел народ на воспроизведение видео в консоли
<artus> Tmin10, убунту 11.10 )))
<UNIm95> Tmin10 для тебя инструкция:D
<jlewka> ну или чего нить типо подобие ульта, работаююще по юсб, есть такое?)
<Tmin10> UNIm95: ну почему, я смотрел на десктопе видео в консоли
<Tmin10> а с компизом потеряются тока графические эффекты?
<UNIm95> Tmin10 а теперь на нетбуке смотрить будешь
<jlewka> потерятся
<jlewka> Графические эффекты... а еще жалуется на тормоза)
<Tmin10> UNIm95: зачем мне это, для фильмов есть мобилка))
<Tmin10> jlewka: их вроде и нет, карта интегрированная же, дрова стандартные
<bosyi> убунту на 2 гиг. оперативки вполне шустро работает
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: как-то так http://paste.org.ru/?w90huv
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: спасибо за массив
<jlewka> угу, у меня тоже 2 гига оперы и ни каких тормозов...
<Tmin10> jlewka: ну например наживаю конпку пуска, проходит 5 секунд и открывается менюшка
<jlewka> htop
<[Raiden]> jlewka: у меня был когда-то ик пульт от твтюнера, он работал  через lirc. Как сча не знаю.
<Tmin10> а как отключить компиз?
<[Raiden]> ключевой вопрос где )
<[Raiden]> если в юнити, то надо просто сделать релогин в юнити 2д
<[Raiden]> а если где-то ещё, то всё по другому
<Tmin10> а, то есть компиз уже не работает(  что ещё можно оптимизировать тогда?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я могу предложить поставить preload и почитать про prelink - но это оптимизации на скорость, а не на уменьшение жора ресурсов )
<[Raiden]> если нужны ресурсы, можно доставить опенбокс и использовать его сессию с панелями и фм по вкусу
<Tmin10> хромиум зараза ест много процессора... И системный монитор тоже, может его чем то заменить, графическим, но лёгким?
<[Raiden]> он ещё ипмяти есть больше чем любой другой браузер
<[Raiden]> проц правда грузит скорее всего не напрямую он, а флэшво вкладках
<Tmin10> на винде хром летал, а тут...
<[Raiden]> тут поможет плагин флэшблок
<Tmin10> флеша там вроде нету...
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю.
<Tmin10> а с системным монитором что сделать, а то любит по 60% есть проца
<[Raiden]> советую фф или оперу, если легче то midori или arora
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: не знаю. либо используй консольный htop, либо попробуй поставить монито от xfce. Гномовский ничто уже не вылечит
<shenmue> в xfce называется task manager
<Tmin10> его из репы можно поставить?
<[Raiden]> я как-то ставил, но сча не помню название
<[Raiden]> если мало ресурсов мб есть смысл сразу переехать на хфце или лхде )
<[Raiden]> за одно и там и там классические ифейсы, понятыне даже ежу.
<Tmin10> да как то к юнити привык, не хочется менять...
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<artus> Tmin10, чем тебе htop не угодил то? )
<[Raiden]> убунта этим очнь опасна. Нвоички ставят юнити, а потом уже и не отвыкнешь
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в общем это шутка. Плохого в этом нт
<Tmin10> artus: консольный, хочется красивых графиков))
<[Raiden]> нет*
<artus> Tmin10, так бы и сказал что тебе шашечки а не ехать
<Tmin10> artus: я писал, про htop знаю
<Tmin10> xfce4-taskmanager берёт уже 15%, уже лучше
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: мне кажется юнити и убунта самое лучшее для пересадки с винды
<UNIm95> потом доковыряю. сейчас другим заняться надо
<Tmin10> сам вот пересаживаюсь, с 9 версии убунты ставил её на виртуалках и  тока сейчас созрел)
<[Raiden]> возможно, мне сложно судить. Давн овыработались другие привычки. И когда я вижу глобал меню то хочу отключить, просто автоматом. И док слева  вызывает дискомфорт :) Привычка - это всё.
<artus> Tmin10, лучше жди 12ю
<Tmin10> artus: жду, а что там ожидается?
<artus> Tmin10, ну она то хоть лтс , посему вроде как тараканов поменьше должно быть )
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: на нетбуках с 1024х600 очень удобно, что сбоку находится, места меньше отъедает
<UNIm95> Tmin10 + поддержка 5 лет. и там lxde-desktop будет
<Tmin10> а обновить 11.10 можно до 12.04 безболезненно заменой репозитариев?
<UNIm95> Tmin10 нет
<bosyi> никто не спорит что на1024*600 удобно
<[Raiden]> когда мне нехватает место я использую перекрытие или накрайняк автоскрытие того что не надо
<[Raiden]> места*
<UNIm95> Tmin10 2 раза обновлялся.  2 раза падал
<[Raiden]> но вообще согласен, для нетбуков оно и проектировалось.
<[Raiden]> у меня другой компутер
<bosyi> Raiden так что ты все таки юзаешь - кубунту или юнити или гном?
<baronos> artus: эпифани няшка, вместо флеш плееров на всех сайтах интегрированный тотем :D
<Tmin10> так, то есть мне придётся всё переустатнавливать, теряя настройки и проги?
<shenmue>  baronos на влц можно сменить?
<baronos> shenmue: пока не знаю
<shenmue> baronos ты с компа?
<baronos> shenmue: ага, с федоры 17
<only_you> Tmin10: я до 12.04 обновлялся с беті 11.10
<only_you> работает без проблем
<only_you> *до беті 12.04 )
<Tmin10> ну если стабильные версии использовать и юзать фирменное обновление, может всё нормально будет?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: кубунту, с другими я просто немного знаком
<Tmin10> update-manager -d ведь сможет корректно обновить?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: но на нетбук я бы скорее всего её не поставил - не знаю :)
<[Raiden]> местные показывалки процессов. Тут как бы тасклист и инфа разделены, возможно поэтому чиста тасклист не кушает так как в гноме
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0320/h_1332270099_4862132_da272927c1.png
<[Raiden]> другие правда компоненты весьма тяжелые
<[Raiden]> с вин 7 в целом сравнимо по жору +-
<jlewka> [Raiden], а почему используется подкачка когда еще есть физ память?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Может быт ьв течении дня было занято больше или част ьбуферов туда сбросилось котоыре не особо нужны.
<[Raiden]> я не ограничивал юз свопа
<bosyi> jlewka,
<bosyi> jlewka, можно настроить
<jlewka> и  кстати, в win7 есть такая удобня вещь, в мониторинге ресурсов, где можно отслеживать, какое приложение обращатся к сети к кому ипу и с какой скоростью
<jlewka> bosyi, хм...  я настроил себе... отключив его=)
<[Raiden]> iftop знаю прогармку, правда консольную. В ней можно получить нкоторую инфу о подключениях программ
<bosyi> jlewka, там есть парамет в % который означает что после % использования памяти начитается юзаться своп
<[Raiden]> и ещё есть nestat -antp
<[Raiden]> netstat
<[Raiden]> -antup
<bosyi> проголосуйте за баг пожалуйста https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-indicator-mods/+bug/958007
<artus> bosyi, чет не прикольный у тя баг, там покрасивше есть) вобщем мы за них будем голосовать)
<jlewka> bosyi, а этот параметр может игнорить buffers ?
<jlewka> bosyi, и где он выстовляется, а то часть сообщний до меня походу не дошла...
<jlewka> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Tmin10> !test
<wullikam> бгг
<wullikam> тест
<ubuntuhelp> wullikam, Fail!
<jlewka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Fail!
<Tmin10> ммм, в чём прикол?)
<shenmue> вбан!
<wullikam> Tmin10, не везет)
<Tmin10> ubuntuhelp: help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<shenmue> Срок регистрации домена ubuntuhelp.org.ru закончился.
<Tmin10> ща все org.ru и net.ru побросали
<Tmin10> они же теперь рублей по 400 стоят в год
<jlewka> а раньше скок ?
<Tmin10> бесплатные были
<jlewka> ясн
<Tmin10> у мя 2 было, а потом всё ру центру передали и он с меня требует по 400 рублей, я ру зарегал за 100, это выгоднее))
<jlewka> а рф кстати по чем?)
<UNIm95> народ как в gtalk при использовании pidgin звук и видео запускать?
<bosyi> jlewka, http://vasilisc.com/speedup_ubuntu#swap_ubuntu
<UNIm95> sekc
<UNIm95> свитчер спелл чекера не работает(
<|koshka|> Хеллр
<|koshka|> Оу. Хелло
<Amblnb-> UNIm95: Это если у обоих есть поддержка видео связи.
<Amblnb-> Я так общался только с вэбом.
<|koshka|> Привет Сережка
<|koshka|> artus, рррр
<XuMuK> |koshka|: hi there :)
<|koshka|> Оо. Привет! )
<artus> [koshka], мурь
<Sergey_IT> |koshka|, привет!
<|koshka|> artus, не той мурькаешь ;)
<artus> [koshka], ну гафф )
<|koshka|> Опять не той
 * artus достал прищепку
<|koshka|> Ой черт
<artus> :D
<|koshka|> Ну так меня две
<|koshka|> Одна дома, другая на сессии
<artus> [koshka], а ты которая ? которая на сессии или которая дома ? ))
<andrex> [] ||
<|koshka|> Вот [koshka] дома
<|koshka|> А я на сессии :-D
<artus> |koshka|, сударыня, когда раздвояетцо сознание, не есть гуд )
<artus> [koshka], мурь :D
<|koshka|> Ну че поделать
<|koshka|> Забыла дома чатик вырубить
<Sergey_IT> artus, не проблема... у каждого мозга 2 половины
<artus> Sergey_IT, главное чтоб они дружили между собой ))
<Sergey_IT> хотя бы сосуществовали
<Festour> Привет
<|koshka|> Ну ну
<shenmue> хм... то есть мозг двухядерный у человека?
<|koshka|> Издевайтесь))
<Festour> Подскажите образ убунты для флешки
<shenmue> у тех у кого размножение личности у тех функция гипер трининг наверное
<|koshka|> Бле(
<Festour> <shenmue> не обязательно, можно вритуальные личности)
<[Raiden]> а смотрели кино игры разума?
<Festour> виртуальные*
<andrex> Festour: любой
<shenmue> [Raiden] да
<[Raiden]> хоошее в общем. Ваша болтовня напомнила
<Festour> Народ подскажете по необычной проблеме на винде?
<[Raiden]> врятли
<Festour> собсна
<Sergey_IT> на винде небольших не бывает
<Festour> нистого ни сего
<shenmue> Festour легко . переставляй
<Festour> вторая винда появилась
<Festour> поверх первой
<Festour> ОоО
<Festour> я бы переставил
<Festour> но мне тама доки важные)
<andrex> !windows | Festour
<ubuntuhelp> Festour: Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<Sergey_IT> ну так каждой половине мозга по своей винде
<Festour> собсна поэтому ищу убунту на флеху
<Festour> чтобы доки попробовать вытащить
<artus> Festour, а чего, оффсайт тебя уже не прельщаеть? или кнопашки скачать вверху не видиш?
<Festour> не, ну собсна не понимаю что именно скачать(( мона тупо версию для двд?
<Sergey_IT> Festour, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Sergey_IT> и зачем двд?
<Festour> О спс за пруф
<Sergey_IT> СД достаточно
<Festour> а чем версии сд и двд различаются кроме обьёма?
<artus> ненене, только двд ))
<artus> Festour, ну на дисках там еще буковки разные на обложке )
<Festour> смешно)
<andrex> не именно для флехи нужно, в *.img формате
<artus> andrex, зачем ?
<shenmue> блюрэйверсию сразу тогда
<andrex> ну потому что на флешку ставить, же
<|koshka|> Ололо
<artus> unetbootin как то чхать хотел на img )
<Festour> а iso получается не катит?
<shenmue> Festour зачем тебе уба на флешке?
<andrex> всё запутали)
<Festour> установить ОоО
<|koshka|> А у нас в уеивере дебиан)))
<artus> andrex, ты неповериш) но img тебе если ток ддшить надо ) но нафиг ддшить то)
<shenmue> нэтбук
<shenmue> ?
<Festour> комп
<Festour> полноценный
<Festour> а диск жечь влом
<|koshka|> Фу ленивый
<andrex> artus: ну исошку тоже можно ддшить )
<artus> andrex, Oo зачем 7
<andrex> незнаю, но можно
<artus> :D
<Festour> |koshka| а зря диски жечь что хорошо? ОоО
<|koshka|> artus, рррр
<shenmue> я кажется вчера говорил еще
<artus> |koshka|, ятебянезнаю :)
<shenmue> что напридумают сами себе проблем и парят мозг
<shenmue> жги болванку
<|koshka|> Хз. Я заказывала
<|koshka|> artus, ты шо
<artus> [koshka], тут какие то твои клоны бушують )
<Festour> а потом болванку девать куда?
<shenmue> перезаписать
<|koshka|> Посмотри айпи
<|koshka|> Чудо
<shenmue> или юзать для восстановления и прочего
<Festour> нуууууууууууууууу... я диски не люблю, флешки круче)
<Festour> дык iso на флеху пойдёт?
<shenmue> пепсикольное поколение :\
<Festour> ну флешка 16 гигов)
<Festour> а диск 700 мегов)
<artus> shenmue, где ты тут пепсикольное поколение то нашол? одна яга бегает )
<andrex> Festour: да пойдёт, качай уже и твори убунто флешку
<shenmue> artus ну да...
<Festour> как тут отвечать на ник?
<Festour> не допилил
<artus> Festour, чесно и без утайки
<Festour> ну хватит нуба обижать(((
<andrex> о
<|koshka|> Инкиииии
<Festour> не ценит инки вас)
<|koshka|> artus, ррррр
<artus> |koshka|, асясяй ?  )))
<Festour> ОоО
<Festour> любовь морковь? хД
<|koshka|> Ты шо не веришь что это я?
<artus> |koshka|, верю )
<|koshka|> Festour, да. Давно уже
<|koshka|> Лет 5 мб
<Festour> рад за вас)
<|koshka|> artus, правда?
<artus> |koshka|, чесночесно ^_^
<Festour> так и хочется приписать к "чесно" буковку "к")
<Amblnb> Эклипс
<Sergey_IT> ты иди флешку пиши
<Festour> качаю пока)
<andrex> чёт долго
<Amblnb> Смотри усёт ещё
<Festour> 30 мин
<|koshka|> В пятницу домой
<Festour> кстати а винду без лиц ключа мона установить на оф диске?
<andrex> брысь противный
<Sergey_IT> ну вот привязался с виндой!
<|koshka|> Ага
<Amblnb> Без лицевого ключа на выключеном диске?
<|koshka|> Не верный
<Festour> а что?(
<Festour> расисты вы тут все?(
<andrex> не то чтобы я за линь горой, но вороваек не люблю...
<Amblnb> Религиозные
<Sergey_IT> Festour, да мы просто вин не знаем
<Festour> вороваек?
<Festour> не понял ОоО
<|koshka|> :-D
<wullikam> это чем-то напомнило...
<wullikam> - Дети, что вам больше всего в музее
<wullikam> понравилось?
<wullikam> - Как Вася с лестницы еб***ся!
<andrex> хы нарвался
<artus> @kick wullikam пойди чайку попей, правила почитай ...
<|koshka|> )))
<wullikam> я читать неумею(
<Sergey_IT> щас кто-то с канала навернется
<|koshka|> Ага
<wullikam> да ладно ладно, чво кричать то.
<wullikam> и одного раза достаточно.
<|koshka|> Ой скука
<Sergey_IT> где?
<Amblnb> Поматерись, развеселят..
<Sergey_IT> грызть гранит?
<Sergey_IT> самое лучшее время в жизни - это студенческое
<wullikam> ну это как взглянуть..
<Sergey_IT> а это как не гляди...
<wullikam> если так, то я не согласен.
<wullikam> а вообще да, много всего позновательного было... самое полезное: все подкупаемы, главное найти своеобразный подход.
<[Raiden]> где-то на чукотке http://img13.nnm.ru/e/a/b/5/a/a313d778b5c6c08a06f237ee48e.jpg
<andrex> сьёмки фильма "я легенда"
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/6/1/4/8/e/5d5981ad3c7bb5999cf385090b0.jpg
<[Raiden]> целиком http://nnm.ru/blogs/a92/ekspediciya-na-chukotku-den-5-polnyy-susuman/
<Kyshtynbai> Ubuntu 10.04, где шрифты лежат? Скачал шрифтег, а куда класть не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: /usr/share/fonts , ~/.fonts
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: спасибо!
<[Raiden]> и попробуй просто кликнут ьпо шрифту
<[Raiden]> раньше у меня был диалог для установки ,кк сча в г3 не знаю
<andrex> не в бубунте по дефолту шрифты кликом не ставятся
<baronos> как это не ставятся
<Amblnb> У меня ставятся
<|koshka|> artus, рррр
<Amblnb> Но там менеджер запускается
<[Raiden]> i   font-manager                                    - приложение управления шрифтами для рабочего стола GNOME
<artus> |koshka|, рррррррррррррр
<Amblnb> И надо через рута вроде
<[Raiden]> что касается кде, то тут как всегда всё ставится
<baronos> закинул их в ~/.fonts и не надо лишних движений
<|koshka|> Ушла я спать. Завтра зачетик
<andrex> хотя когда просмотр открыт там есть вроде кнопка установить))
<|koshka|> Пока,)
<artus> |koshka|, давай , раскажеш потом че и как )
<Amblnb> baronos: Перезапуск окружения вроде надо
<|koshka|> Окау
<[Raiden]> если чере гуи ставить то не надо. Если руками, то над озапустить fc-cache
<[Raiden]> может с опциями - не помню
<[Raiden]> то как во вражеских де http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332275606_6760833_4168827186.png
<shenmue> sudo fc-cache -fv; fc-cache ~/.fonts
<shenmue> закинул , команду выше и нет проблем
<[Raiden]> косяк в переводе или даже в языковой части вообще. В дельфине выбран фаёл на шоте, а внизу окна: выбрана папка
<[Raiden]> й*
<Kyshtynbai> Забейте мужики) оказалось, тупо кликнуть по шрифту два раза и один раз на кнопку "установить".
<[Raiden]> Фраза которая в кедах выбрана для проверки шрифтов вроде ленинская
<[Raiden]> эликтрифакация южных губерний...
<[Raiden]> е*
<[Raiden]> )
<Amblnb> Если мало шрифтов то можно и открывая просмотр, а если много, то лучше в папку закинуть
<[Raiden]> фонт-менеджер на гтк , не помню есть ли по умолчанию http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332276232_6065143_fbd861eef5.png
<Festour> кошка тут ещё?
<shenmue> мда...
<shenmue> темы гтк3 просто пестрят своими эдвайтами клонированными
<[Raiden]> shenmue: ты про что? мне зукитво нравится из гтк
<shenmue> меня всё серое напрягает
<[Raiden]> я бы её юзал, если бы юзал гтк окружение...
<[Raiden]> цвет темы в гтк проблема. Но в целом, понять хмл конфиг и поправить под себя можно )
<shenmue> знаю
<shenmue> так дровишки и новое ядрышко прикатило
<baronos> спите что ли?
<artus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCfHE0x5-4E&feature=related
<baronos> кошку жало)
<baronos> и вторую тоже)
<[Raiden]> http://teheladote.deviantart.com/#/d4thcys
<artus> ужс какой )))
<baronos> artus: кабаны классно остановились)))
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_baer/6994967129/sizes/o/in/photostream/
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-21
<Zloebanjo> хай ол
<scogra> Ребята, хелп. Что сделать, чтобы при загрузке компьютера активировался апплет блокировки управленияпитанием? а то через 5 мин бездействия  заставка включается
<scogra> а так не надо бы
<Aiveri> всем утра
<Aiveri> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, Fail!
<Aiveri> версия
<Aiveri> !версия
<TheFalkorr> scogra: а ты не пробовал отрубить заставку?
<scogra> ага, так и сделал. но на будущее хотел бы знать
<nicloay> а что за винды ? - гном ?
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<User447[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 загрузка останавливается на Checking battery state. что делать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> передернуть зарядку ноута
<User447[web]> стационар
<User447[web]> JohnDoe_71Rus стационар
<JohnDoe_71Rus> занятно
<jlewka> всем доброе утро)
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<markmx> итак :)
<markmx> я снвоа тут и надо ваша помощь по ftp, почему ругается и не могет качать папку? тока файлы... но надо то папку слить
<markmx> рекурсить чтоли?
<markmx> чорт, я дурак :) всем спасибо за сигналы
<Amblnb-> Всем утра
<Amblnb-> Блин, жили себе боты в аське. А теперь расфлудились ((
<markmx> помогите с вигетом, чегото он не хочет исключать папки из рекурсивной загрузки
<markmx> wget -r -X "host.ru/public_html/application/cache/*" - делаю так и все равно лезет в папку и выкачивает из нее все
<Amblnb-> Что вот это значит? Мож они хотят захватить управление моей аськой? http://validate.icq.com/icq/validate.html?uid=МОЙ_НОМЕР&sid=1700270574&lang=en Влюбом случае мне влом там авторизовыватся...
<markmx> ооо пасип :)
<Amblnb-> Пасиб это за возможную угрозу?
<jlewka> подскажите, как можно через консоль отправить сообщение на почту, предварительно пройдя авторизацию
<TheFalkorr> mutt
<TheFalkorr> наверное
<TheFalkorr> почтовый клиент
<TheFalkorr> чонсольной
<chapt> вообще поиск по http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=linux+%EA%EE%ED%F1%EE%EB%FC%ED%FB%E9+%EF%EE%F7%F2%EE%E2%FB%E9+%EA%EB%E8%E5%ED%F2&lr=971  выдает сразу ответ на данный вопрос
<TheFalkorr> chapt: фуфуфу
<chapt> TheFalkorr ?
<TheFalkorr> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<baronos> !google
<TheFalkorr> !yandex
<ubuntuhelp> Яндекс является большим помощником всех пользователей и лучшим отечественным поисковиком. См. http://www.yandex.ru/
<TheFalkorr> chapt: заметь, кто помогает пользователям линукс, а кто распыляет силы на неверных
<chapt> TheFalkorr каким поисковиком пользоваться - считаю вопрососм религиозным
<TheFalkorr> chapt: а я вопросом практичности
<chapt> вот именно, на мой взгляд гораздо практичней пользоваться именно яндексом
<chapt> а вообще тема явно может привести к холивару, поэтому, пока не поздно, предлагаю ее закрыть
<jlewka> chapt, а на каклй влпрос поисковики не дают ответ?)
<Kyshtynbai> Есть ли жизнь на Марсе
<jlewka> ответит же...
<TheFalkorr> chapt: удобней гуглом.он хотяб ищет
<chapt> TheFalkorr: ну и зачем была нужна эта фраза? так хочется спровоцировать срач на канале?
<Gakonis> Всем привет. Как сделать автоматическую перезагрузку после Kernel panic? Всмысле куда именно строчку kernel.panic = 10, нужно добавить?
<TheFalkorr> chapt: нет.просто восстановить справедливость
<TheFalkorr> Gakonis: sysctl.conf
<TheFalkorr> наверное
<Aiveri> пользуюсь googl'ом, ни чего не имею против Яндекса просто не пользуюсь их поисковиком
<Gakonis> sysctl.conf в файле - поконкретней не скажешь. Где именно эту строчку (kernel.panic = 10) вписать нужно?)
<Kyshtynbai> 11.10, гном-шелл: господа, чем Ждущий режим отличается от Спящего режима?
<Amblnb-> Ждущий не должен выключать комп.
<TheFalkorr> Gakonis: ну можешь в начале.можешь в конце.можешь в середине.ну как тебе судьба притянет
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: первый s2ram второй - s2disk
<Gakonis> Спасибо.
<User736[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 загрузка останавливается на Checking battery state. что делать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не многовато ли памяти жрет аплет? http://postimage.org/image/m5sf33m85/ ubuntu 10.04
<Amblnb-> TheFalkorr: Атечественный поисковик, не для снг, а для россии. Тут же сидет не только и с россии.
<User736[web]> кто нибудь прикручивал dvb-крту Mystique SaTiX-S2 Sky Xpress
<Amblnb-> JohnDoe_71Rus: То виртуальная разделяемая, а не ОЗУ
<Amblnb-> Хотя неуверен )
<Amblnb-> У меня обе колонки есть
<brestows> народ насколько полезна Ubuntu tweak  в Kubuntu ?
<TheFalkorr> насколько удобно знание закона в отделении милиции?
<Amblnb-> Знание или незнание, не освобождает от ответственности.
<SergeyIT> brestows, поставь, проверь, не понравится - снеси, не?
<brestows> SergeyIT: не
<brestows> зачем мне на своих ошибках учится :)
<SergeyIT> и нам расскажешь
<Amblnb-> Ну тогда повторяй свои ошибки бесконечно ;)
<SergeyIT> brestows, щас тебе наговорят всякого про твик и ты поверишь...
<baronos> tweаk полезен, а вот кубунту нет
<himik> brestows: открою мегасекрет! верить никому нельзя, только себе. Пробуй и делай сам выводы для себя
<himik> это касается всего, а не только ubuntu
<Amblnb-> Поэтому когда за спиной скажут "Стой! Стрелять буду!" Можеш не обращать внимания ))
<SergeyIT> "верить никому нельзя", даже себе
<chapt> угу, и если в клетке находится жираф, а на табличке написано "слон" не верь глазам своим
<Amblnb-> Большую часть изображения мы видим не глазами. Это чистая лож )
<chapt> Amblnb- а чем же?
<SergeyIT> chapt, может это имя у жирафа такое...
<Amblnb-> chapt:  "верить никому нельзя"
<chapt> то есть твоей фразе что верить никому нельзят оже нельзя верить
<Amblnb-> chapt: Вот такая вот зависимость )
<jlewka> подскажите, а как посмотреть к какому пакету принадлежит файл?
<Amblnb-> chapt: В итоге каждый думает как хочет. Кроме общения с цыганкой..
<chapt> Amblnb-: ну так собтвенно вопрос - зечем был нужен этот словесный блуд?
<Amblnb-> Ну так тему подняли..
<SergeyIT> jlewka,  dpkg -S /path/to/file
<jlewka> да, спасибо уже нашел)
<brestows> baronos: лукавишь
<baronos> brestows: а то)
<baronos> эх, через неделю релиз гном3,4)
<only_you> в 12.04 будет 3.4?)
<brestows> который окончательно тебя убедит что kde няшечка :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет.
<[v-8]_jupiter> ПРошу помощи в написании скрипта. Который ищет по маске файлы , далее проверяет наличие строк в файле , если нету строки то добавляет в конец.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот что уже есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> find 55 -name "*.php" -print |xargs  grep -v  disable_functions
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как мне получить путь к файлу и настрваить на него sed потом
<openvoid> -exec {sed };
<openvoid> так вроде
<openvoid> или почти
<Kyshtynbai>  /join #bash , друг, там быстрее помогут имхо.
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvoid: а откуда оно возмет путь?
<openvoid> -exec sed { };
<openvoid> {} будут пути
<openvoid> с именами
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ок сейчас попробую
<openvoid> проверь на -exec echo {};
<[v-8]_jupiter> Не хотит
<[v-8]_jupiter> find 55 -name "*.php" -print |xargs  grep -v  "disable_functions" -exec echo {}
<openvoid> вроде либо print либо exec
<[v-8]_jupiter> Идеи есть еще какие?)
<openvoid> find . -type f -exec file '{}' \;
<openvoid> пример рабочий
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvoid: так то оно работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> тут выловить путь после grep
<[v-8]_jupiter> вот в чем загвоздка
<openvoid> тогда просто | sed
<openvoid> но тогда имена потеряются
<openvoid> find repo/ -exec test -d {}/.svn -o -d {}/.git -o -d {}/CVS ; \
<openvoid>        -print -prune
<openvoid> вот более сложный пример, может на мысли наведет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ВОт рабочий  find 55 -name "*.php" ! -exec grep -q disable_functions {} \; -print
<SergeyIT> скриптизеры....
<openvoid> бум знать
<User736[web]> в видюхе дело было
<User736[web]> теперь dvb-кату Mystique SaTiX-S2 Sky Xpress прикрутить надо
<User736[web]> кто знает как?
<openvoid> на linuxtv смотри
<openvoid> сайте
<User736[web]> а если make , проходит с ошибками что с ним делать надо
<brestows> смотря с какими ошибками
<himik> Amblnb-: да, да конечно, с оговоркой, что на всякие глупости не надо обращать внимания вообще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по какой памяти надо считать физическую память? http://postimage.org/image/876tyowfv/ на firefox не обращайте внимания у меня там 60+ вкладок
<nicloay> народ подскажите что попроще поставить для  syslogd
<brestows> оо 780 метров индикатор :) круть .... не зря на kde свалил :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот и мне интересно, чего его распирает. 10.04
<brestows> да у тебя и pidgin 400 весит у меня 50
<brestows> а вообще лучше выполни в нерминале htop
<brestows> и там смотри
<brestows> а то я не очень верю этому монитору
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: если учесть что ноуту аптайм 42 дня, и 400 это виртуальная. я так понимаю свап туда входит
<brestows> так и говорю посмотри в htop
<brestows> он более реально покажет что и сколько памяти съедено
<brestows> без свопа и т.п. хрени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: ну вот htop в принципе индикатор жрет так же http://postimage.org/image/yh1jsce1z/
<Curgan5k> hi all; )
<brestows> ну да получается да
<brestows> тогда думаю ребут тебе поможет :)
<Guest1674> Привет , никак не могу настроить разрешение широкоформатного экрана 1440х900 в убунту 11.10. Если это важно на видюхе выход DVI а на мониторе VGA , через переходник
<brestows> все же полтора месяца uptime :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: и работает. усыпил, разбудил...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только иногда свапа уже не хватает, что бы огнелиса со всеми вкладками не закрывать :)
<The_BROS> как сконвертировать vob-файлы из папки video_ts в один видео-файл?
<Curgan5k> народ подскажите пожалуйста. такое дело - сейчас я попал на этот канал через Хром прямо со страницы "ubuntu.ru" а вот через Миранду не могу найти эту комнату...это связано с сервером который я использую ?
<User167[web]> Скажите пожалуйста какие системные требования Ubuntu 12.04 LTS alpha-2?
<TheFalkorr> User167[web]: машина времени
<artus> и наличччие думалки
<Curgan5k> мде...
<TheFalkorr> artus: не ну давай будем реалистами.машину времени он еще достанет
<User167[web]> Странные у вас шуточки.
<Lex_S> а чё, бету уже отменили?
<TheFalkorr> User167[web]: да вполне ерьезно.чтобы пользоваться чемто, что уже не существует - нужна машина времени.вернешься в прошлое.до выхода беты.и пользуйся альфой
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> а под спящий режим нужно выделять своп под весь объём оперы?
<Lex_S> у меня он редко когда даже на 1/3 занят
<Kyshtynbai> Ssh сессия постоянно отваливается, с сообщением write failed: broken pipe. Пробовал увеличить параметры ServerAliveInterval и ClientAliveInterval на своей машине и сервере соттветсвенно, не помогает :(
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: под весь "занятый"
<User167[web]> Извините, получается я немного не в теме.
<Lex_S> а, тогда норм
<Lex_S> а то я лучше 8 гиг ещё под один дистр выделю)
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: главное - будь уверен, что памяти будет не больше занято
<Lex_S> чем на фичу которой редко пользуюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lex_S: не знаю. ну если системе надо куда то скинуть огнелиса с 60+ вкладками (600-700 метро) на время. наверное это в свап будет писатся
<artus> Lex_S, логи, логи, логи, как маленький )
<artus> ой
<artus> Kyshtynbai, тебе
<Lex_S> Оо
<Curgan5k> !nick Curgan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Curgan'
<Curgan5k> !nick Curgan5k
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Curgan5k'
<Curgan5k> !nick Curgan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Curgan'
<Kyshtynbai> artus: а куда ssh пишет, что-то не вижу в /var/log
<artus> @kick Curgan5k иди флудить куда нить на другой канал
<Lex_S> User167[web]: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation#Hardware_requirements
<Lex_S> берём гуглопереводчик и читаем
<Lex_S> хотя думаю там по цифрам итак всё понятно
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://goo.gl/jmYCw
<Kyshtynbai> Эх, в гугле каждый может). шучу. в основном предлагают увеличить параметры aliveInterval, но ето не помогает
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а логи смотри на предмет проблем с сетью, как говоритцо это жжжж не с проста (c)
<Kyshtynbai> artus: понял
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<AndreX|OFF> baronos[x]: не мучай ник)
<baronos[test]> andrex: че то он не сразу меняет при выходе его
<baronos[test]> andrex: главное что пулучилось настроить)
<andrex> nfv d fdnjfdfq tcnm dhtvz ghjcnjz fhjlt rfr
<andrex> там в автоавай есть время простоя вродекак
<andrex> в знц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оказывается indicator-applet течет http://markmail.org/message/ukg5325v5eo6gnyt
<andrex> baronos: это даже кстати хорошо. к примеру если тебя досконектит от знц на короткое время, то ник не сменится)
<baronos> andrex: что то не найду я там задержки по времени(
<andrex> simle_away посмотри
<andrex> simple_*
<andrex> оно вродь как отвечает за ник при выходе
<baronos> andrex: хмм, а я awaynick поставил)
<andrex> хм flezilla зависла >_<
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: я же говорил что с ним не все впорядке :)
<XuMuK> ку
<andrex> дароф
<brestows> народ кто нить подскажет как реализовать возможность в своей программе что бы она получала данные с конвейра
<brestows> т.е. la -l | myproga
<brestows> и myproga получала бы вывод результата
<brestows> команды ls
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: ждать когда пофиксят :(
<baronos> andrex: отлично, спс)
<brestows> мне надоело ждать я перешел на кеды,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: мне понравилось lxde. посмотрим что из 12.04 получится
<brestows> я пишу на Qt вот и не заморачивался с выбором :) пересел на KDE настроил под себя и радуюсь
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332329065_8446797_65273666dc.png - фортунки на столе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: если не трудно, глянь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163961.msg1388564#msg1388564 походу в репе что советуют, нету qt4.7 для lucid
<SergeyIT> brestows, и я на QT, но без KDE
<brestows> SergeyIT: а с чем ?
<SergeyIT> гном, юнити
<SergeyIT> ну а юнити2д само на QT
<[Raiden]> а когда сидел на гном2 часто юзал софт на кути. Криминала в этом нет
<SergeyIT> и в юнити нет проблем
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1552263
<[Raiden]> сча кстати есть Razor QT , с набором легкого софта он мог бы и с лхде посоперничать - я думаю. С кде софтом он на моей машине примерно в 2 раза легче кед
<brestows> SergeyIT: все же мне не нравится Unity  и Gnome 3
<brestows> вот и перешел на kde
<SergeyIT> а мне все равно, главное - чтобы работало
<[Raiden]> У меня другая картина, я знаком с кде с 1.1.2 , но когда вышел 4.0 ушл на гном, а когда вышел гном3 и появилось кде 4.7 вернулся на родину.
<[Raiden]> )
<Amblnb-> Появляется проблема. Звук который должен идти с микрофона идёт с динамиков, ну и на динамики всё что надо выводится. Микрофон не работает. Как его исправить без ребутов?
<sharikoff> все равно не может быть
<[Raiden]> Amblnb-: поставь pavucontrol  , подергай там переключаетли, может поможет
<brestows> [Raiden]: аля возвращение блудного сына ?
<brestows> а кто юзал razor qt ?
<[Raiden]> ну да. с 4.0 до 4.7 они смогли вернуть почти всё и сделать достаточн остабильно. Фактически 4.7 первые кде их 4.х которые у мен япрожили пол месяца и в ребут ушли из-за обновок.
<[Raiden]> Ещё нравится что взяли хорошие вещи из других сред, например эксп ои скале из компиза
<brestows> можно поставить как чисто DE или все же оно зависит от KDE
<brestows> я просто сейчас на openSUSE
<brestows> и вот готовлю почву к переходну на Kubuntu 12.04
<[Raiden]> brestows: без кед не пробовал ставить.
<brestows> zcyj
<brestows> ясно хочу просто чистую консоль и сверху razor
<brestows> на выходных что из этого получится ):
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй в виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> только с частью кде мне кажется оно веселей. конкурента дельфину сложно найти или kate , да и квину пожалуй тоже
<brestows> да вот и я смотрю
<brestows> думается мне что если поставить минимальные кеды (kde-base) а потом уже все что надо то думается мне будет тоже не плохо
<[Raiden]> в общем мне оно понравилось, но я остался в кде. Если ресурсы позволяют , то не вижу смысла преходить на что-то легче.
<brestows> да я и вроде как в junior kde записался :)
<brestows> так что буду верен своему выбору :)
<sharikoff> icewm fluxbox - остальное от лукавого
<brestows> ну у меня тоже пока ресурсов хватает (8Gb оперативки и проц Q9400 ) пока не жалуюсь
<brestows> sharikoff 100500 хомячков любителей unity c тобой не согласны
<[Raiden]> мне хватает е4600\4гб
<brestows> о так я шикую еще:)
<brestows> я свой уже почти 4 года не обновлял
<brestows> так что мне тоже можно сказать хватает
<[Raiden]> проц правда гоню до 333х9 , кулер большой имеется и почему бы и нт , если пашет.
<brestows> у меня хоть и стоит водянка но разгоном не парюсь хотя судя по запискам в интернете гонится мой неплохо
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд. Кстати до кде5 в общем т стоит ожидат ьсплошных оптимизаций. В  4.8.2 например будет непомук исправлен, же в апреле
<[Raiden]> http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?pid=50293
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> будет только шустрее )
<Lex_S> а в кде5 начнётся новый квест
<JohnDoe_71Rus> найди что мы поломали :)
<[Raiden]> там самое страшное это qml , я не знаю на сколько легкие элементы из него получатся, а в остальном опять же должно стать легче, за счт переезда части функций из кделибс в кути5
<brestows> а кстати кто нить юзал эту чакру ?
<[Raiden]> айсвм отрыл, это была попытка закосить под винхп ) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332331139_1016547_e5e1a69b81.jpeg
<[Raiden]> ещё до выхода хп
<brestows> [Raiden]: т.е. в 5 откажутся от ненужных kde либ и будут юзать родные Qt-шные ?
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> да ничего)
<[Raiden]> brestows: совсем не откажутся, просто часть функций переенсется
<brestows> но совсем да не откажутся, но то что часть перенесется я рад :)
<brestows> теперь я понял откуда ХР слизала интерфейс :)
<[Raiden]> ахаха
<brestows> плохо даты не видно
<Aiveri> всем пока
<brestows> Aiveri: и тебе счастливо :)
<brestows> [Raiden]: юзал чакру ?
<brestows> говорят там кеды очень допилены
<[Raiden]> неа, немного кде-мод юзал  на арче, когда оно ещё не выросло в чакру. Тема там была интересная , но в целом отличия в юзе от нормального кде я не помню )
<[Raiden]> В чакре там какие-то проблемы с установкой гтк софта есть и размеры репов скорее всего мелкие
<[Raiden]> вот тут пишут что преезд на qt5 софта будет легким
<brestows> ну gtk бог  с ним я ничего не юзаю кроме голубя
<brestows> все родное :)
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй если интересно. Я побольше юзаю.
<brestows> а что ты из gtk юзаешь ?
<[Raiden]> pidgin , cherrytree , filezilla в основном, бывает что-то ещё пускаю.
<[Raiden]> гимп пользуюсь время от времени - хотя я думаю с ним и в чакре проблем нет
<[Raiden]> а вот плагины к нему, котоыре я просто доставляю из репов, там скоре всег опришлось бы собирать )
<[Raiden]> убунта боле ленивый вариант
<[Raiden]> пиджин впринципе ест ьчем заменить, но он нормально работает и в кде и лень менять привычку )
<[Raiden]> под оксигеном фиг разберешь что он на гтк
<[Raiden]> всё, а то чего-то весь канал забили
<brestows> :) я его консольным вариантом пользуюсь
<brestows> мы не забили мы создаем видимость жизни на канале:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Это тут просто гномеры вежливые
<brestows> кстати как думаешь tint2 на кедах нормально будет работать  ?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал. Можно конечн овыключить родную панель или плазму вообще и попробовать. Н оу меня чего-то такого желания не возникает
<brestows> :) кстати юзал это ? http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Bangarang?content=113305
<[Raiden]> устраивает как есть, только таскбар меняю на икон-онли - я ещё в гном2 привык к панелям типа доков, типа docky или awn , да и вин7 повлияла.
<[Raiden]> brestows: не юзал
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Media+Player+Mouse+Gestures?content=129733
<[Raiden]> в кедах есть жесты мышой, правда тоже не юзал
<brestows> о прикольно :)
<brestows> надо как нить заюзать:)
<brestows> а то у меня на мыше 8 кнопко юзаю 2 :)
<brestows> а тут еще и жессты :)
<[Raiden]> brestows: я тут 1 штуку юзаю, зовется imwheel , из-за неё у меня вперед\назад кнопки мыши работают в наутилусе и на 1 пустующей кнопке навешан эффект все окна
<brestows> надо побаловаться
<[Raiden]> в дельфине т.е.
<[Raiden]> общение  сгномерами не проходит даром ))
<brestows> :)
<brestows> ты про это http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/ ?
<brestows> еще живет ? или нет ?
<[Raiden]> вроде не развивается. и с ключиком -с падает в убунте :) Но в репах есть  и в общем свою работу исполняет
<User167[web]> как это исправить make[1]: execvp: ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl: Отказано в доступе
<User167[web]> make[1]: *** [Kconfig] Ошибка 127
<brestows> если отказано в доступе в начале команды ставь sudo
<brestows> запросит пароль введешь свой
<User167[web]> не помогает
<[Raiden]> ваще это не единсвенный способ переопределит ькак юзать мышку, но именно тут ест ьфишка, что действие на кнопку можно вешать в ависимости от того какое окно активно
<[Raiden]> т.е. в наутилусе вперед\назад преход по папкам, а в видеоплейере можно сделат ьпреход по файлам
<[Raiden]> User167[web]: sudo -i
<[Raiden]> и может ещё распаковано через зад, с потерей прав
<[Raiden]> chmod +x /scripts/make_kconfig.pl
<[Raiden]> ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_baer/6994967129/sizes/o/in/photostream/
<makita420> kakoi kod cirilicy tut?
<andrex> utf8
<[Raiden]> !utf8 |makita420
<ubuntuhelp> makita420: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User167[web]> на это  sudo -i пишит make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `menuconfig'.  Останов.
<[Raiden]> ядро чтоли собираешь? :)
<brestows> User167[web] что ты собираешь ?
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<andrex> где? и зачем?
<[Raiden]> или лучше возьми что-нить полегче для начала, поменьше размером
<[Raiden]> andrex: ты против? )
<User167[web]> драва на dvb карту
<makita420> hfgh
<makita420> ïðàïð
<ubuntuhelp> makita420! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<brestows> где их скачал ?
<brestows> куда распокавал ?
<andrex> [Raiden]: это зависит от того что он собирает, но в данном случае я не против)
<StolMan> я сам с собой тут говрю :)
<brestows> о прикольно :0)
<StolMan> тест :)
<brestows> работает :)
<StolMan> что работает
<brestows> сча будем ддосить :)
<StolMan> кого дедосить ?
<brestows> самих себя :(
<StolMan> это не хорошо :)
<brestows> все пока
<brestows> ха я его выгнал :)
<User167[web]> скачал  отсюда http://www.dvbshop24.com/index.php/topic,9513.0.html
<[Raiden]> мне кабется тут ошибка ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/linux/compiler.h
<[Raiden]> а нет ,показалось
<brestows> User167[web] e тебя исходники ядра стоят ?
<[Raiden]> в теории там правильно всё, хидеров достаточно
<User167[web]> папка такая есть  /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic
<[Raiden]> хотя они тоже могут могут не стоять
<[Raiden]> а  /usr/src/linux-headers-* есть?
<User167[web]> да
<brestows> выложи на пасте бин весь процес сборки
<User167[web]> make -C /home/1/s2-liplianin/v4l menuconfig
<brestows> может на что то другое ругается
<User167[web]> make[1]: Вход в каталог `/home/1/s2-liplianin/v4l' ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/build /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/build
<User167[web]> make[1]: execvp: ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl: Отказано в доступе
<[Raiden]> нет прав на запск
<brestows> если отказано в доступе то просто проблемы в правах
<User167[web]> make[1]: *** [Kconfig] Ошибка 127
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> а может и нужны сорцы. Я ещё сам отдельные модули не собирал
<[Raiden]> ниразу не пришлось
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, блоб ати\нвидии собирает только с хидерами, значит хватает
<baronos> у меня с твинхан картой проблем не было работает отлично)
<brestows> ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl права на выполнения скрипту даны ?
<User167[web]> как их задать
<[Raiden]> конечно нет , он даже не слушал что я писал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> chmod +x ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl
<User167[web]> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «/scripts/make_kconfig.pl»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> а точку кто писать будет?
<User167[web]> о да
<User167[web]> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «./scripts/make_kconfig.pl»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> значит не в той папке находишся
<[Raiden]> найди сам этот файл, перейди в эту папку и скажи chmod +x make_kconfig.pl
<[Raiden]> так наверное понятней
<[Raiden]> по ходу фишка в том, что эти дрова в зипе, а этот формат не умее права хранить
<brestows> ну тут уже ничего не узнаем
<brestows> автор вопроса молчит :(
<[Raiden]> http://dantti.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/colord-kde-0-1-0-released/
<brestows> что это 8
<brestows> 7
<brestows> ?
<[Raiden]> профили цветов для оборудования. А профили могут быть получены от калибраторов.
<[Raiden]> короче тем кто профессионально граффикой занимается надо
<brestows> аа это не для меня :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем это правильный шаг, такая опция давно назрвала. Может быт ь в итоге линукс попадет в типографии и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> гномеры это тему тоже пилят, кому надо нагуглит
<User167[web]> о аработало попал в config
<[Raiden]> User167[web]: только не выключай там ничего кроме указанного
<User430[web]> привет
<User430[web]> помогите советом
<User430[web]> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<User430[web]> у меня убунту 11.10
<TheFalkorr> User430[web]: ставь юнити
<User430[web]> sudo apt-get install unity?
<User430[web]> пишет что уже установленна самая новая версия
<User430[web]> что с этой unity делать дальше?
<TheFalkorr> использовать
<User430[web]> sudo: /var/lib/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<drhouse123> привет, убунтята! когда финалка 12.04 выйдет, какого числа? просто тут меня один знакомый спрашивал
<SergeyIT> drhouse123, после 1 мая
<drhouse123> а че перенесли чтоле?
<SergeyIT> нет
<TheFalkorr> drhouse123: сейчас обсуждают отмену
<TheFalkorr> drhouse123: хотят перейти к 1год - 1релиз
<TheFalkorr> ну чтоб проработанней было
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: у тя твик стоит?
<drhouse123> ну наконец-то меньше плакать будут хомячки.
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: вот так и создаются слухи, которые обрушивают биржи:)
<XuMuK> xD
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: че как там в жарких странах?
<XuMuK> скучно
<XuMuK> скоро на родину
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: потом быстро захочется обратно
<XuMuK> неа, там щас самые движения начнутся)
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: интересно, как скоро на омгубунту напишут, что из доверенных источников известно, что отменяют полугодовые релизы
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: чо, не видишь чтоль, он уже, видать, статью писать пошел))
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: будет знать, как людей убунтятами называть:)
<mortuary> вместо минтовского фидбэка воткнул юнити 2д, испытываю смешанные чувства)
<[Raiden]> ))
<TheFalkorr> вместо мятной обратной связи воткнул де
<TheFalkorr> хммм
<[Raiden]> ваще 26 апреля, ну ды ладно
<TheFalkorr> вместо отчета об ошибках воткнул бутерброд
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: и то смысла больше было бы в такой версии
<mortuary> </troll>
<mortuary> что за ирония такая?)
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: ибо feedback (обратная связь) != gnome fallback
<mortuary> TheFalkorr: сразу то и не заменил)
<mortuary> ну вы поняли же)
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: пока твик не ставил, на форуме про твик в 12.04 есть инфа
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: http://itmages.ru/image/view/461085/78b4b21b у тя таких артефактов не бывает?
<mortuary> не вижу только заголовки, например, с переходом, на верхней панели... и не пойму что быстрее работает
<XuMuK> в юнити дублируюцо иконки переодически
<Lex_S> мудилкин)
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: ох страшна мать
<only_you> раньше дублировались иконки в лаунчере. уже вроде пофиксили
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, это когда что то падает бывает
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: именно... чаще всего компиз
<XuMuK> only_you: когда, на днях? а то я несколько дней не апгрейдилсо///
<only_you> где-то неделю уже не видел такого
<brestows> XuMuK: что  за клиент на твоем скрине ?
<only_you> а раньше часто дублировались
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, у меня неясно почему постоянно рвется ssh сессия. Много чего уже перепробовал, толку - ноль. 10 минут повисит соединение открытым и рвется. Тут посоветовали скрипт http://www.pastebay.net/313018 для автоматического реконнекта,
<Kyshtynbai> но я никак не могу понят, что он делает. То есть смотрит в процессы и если процесса нет, создает соединение, но как именно это можно применить на практике? Прямо не знаю, как лучше сформулировать...
<XuMuK> brestows: клиент чего?
<brestows> irc
<brestows> консольный
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: Оо
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: ты заболел?
<XuMuK> brestows: weechat
<Kyshtynbai> ась?
<brestows> ясно
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: ты написал "это" через Э.
<Kyshtynbai> аа))
<TheFalkorr> тыж так никогда не делал
<XuMuK> Kyshtynbai: ссшд.конфиг с сервера в студию
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: а так да.скрипт проверяет есть соединение или нет
<Kyshtynbai> да, но что это даёт? никак не пойму
<XuMuK> Need to get 279 MB of archives. ...видать больше пары дней)
<XuMuK> мож и правдо пофиксили)
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: если соединение отвалилось - переподключает
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: не хош его юзать - таймаут в конфиге сессии поправь
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: а по мне так похоже на session timeout
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: а я ему о чем?
<brestows> XuMuK: а он jabber подерживает ?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: да
<XuMuK> brestows: c бубнами
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: да, таймаут я правил: в клиенте поставил ServerAliveInterval, аа в сервере ClientAliveInterval, но она тварь всё равно рвётся. Причем только с этим сервером.
<TheFalkorr> brestows: и много чего еще
<TheFalkorr> brestows: man weechat.org
<brestows> TheFalkorr: как раз ищу что он держит
<TheFalkorr> ну знач рвет не сам ссш,а сам сервер рвет соединение и плевать какое
<baltazor> Всем здравствуйте
<Kyshtynbai> это вдс на опенвз иф ит мэтэрс..
<Kyshtynbai> в саппорт чтоль написать...
<TheFalkorr> первая здравая мысля
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<baltazor> такая задача: есть роутер на базе убунту, на нем 2 провайдера (например: x.x.x.1 + y.y.y.1) + локальная сеть (192.168.0.xxx) , нужно сделать что бы часть компьютеров шла через провайдер 1 , другая часть через провайдер 2
<baltazor> можно такое сделать через iptables + iproute?
<TheFalkorr> baltazor: man route
<TheFalkorr> ну да
<TheFalkorr> о.новый кернел в 12.04
<baltazor> спс
<Lex_S> 3.3?
<only_you> 3.2.0-19 ето какое?
<TheFalkorr> кернел фриз уже был
<only_you> ето 3.2.12?
<Hariec> Доброго дня.
<Hariec> Кто сталкивался что нельзя изменить шрифт в KDE?
<jlewka> а кстати, а установку в убубнте стороннего ядра, очень чревато?)
<Hariec> Очень )
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: перестал бороца за грамотность? а я палец разрабатывал))
<TheFalkorr> Hariec: ну эт спорный момент добрости
<XuMuK> гг
<TheFalkorr> Hariec: райдена буди.он заядлый кедераст
<Hariec> TheFalkorr: Хорошо, спс
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: не.я перестаю помогать тем, кто не может найти даже букву э
<brestows> TheFalkorr: не стоит ругаться гномофил
<XuMuK> ну хоть так)
<Hariec> [Raiden]: Привет, не встречал такой проблемы?
<TheFalkorr> Hariec: ежели гномощелизмом заняться задумаешь - эт к бароносу
<TheFalkorr> brestows: и с каких пор?
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, а сам шифт навно потерял )
<SergeyIT> давно
<brestows> TheFalkorr: мне по чем знать :)
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: страшнее то, что у мну капс прощелкался уже
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ну так сначала подумать, потом сказать, не?
<brestows> не
<XuMuK> Чукотский АО?)
<[Raiden]> Hariec: не встречал. Обычно если тчо-то нельзя изменить под юзером, говорит о том, что кто-то слишком часто юзает судо и пора использовать chown -R user:user /home/user
<XuMuK> что увижу то пою...
<[Raiden]> c sudo
<Hariec> [Raiden]: Понял. Нет судо не причем (
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ага, тока сначала надо сделать sudo mkdir /home/user/ )
<TheFalkorr> Hariec: запусти конфигурялку через терминал и смотри за выхлопом во время изменения
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: батенька о регэкспах вида %username (сокращенно user) не слышал?
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: краем уха... переменная да, есть
<XuMuK> а % вапще из винды взято
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: шутник
<jlewka> TheFalkorr, это где такие регулярки использаются?
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: $USER так те проще?
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: в коментах к башевым скриптам
<XuMuK> правильнее
<[Raiden]> Кстати о шрифтах, попробуйте оксиген (у меня с ппа гит врсия) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332338230_9639062_b105c43bd3.png
<jlewka> TheFalkorr, ясно... я уж испугался)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: ну а чо, скучно же
<Hariec> Ааа слыхал, но не видал )
<brestows> [Raiden]: openSUSE
<brestows> ?
<Hariec> Не в шрифте дело, совсем не меняется
<Hariec> Вроде дело в dbussession
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: я отвечаю так, как считаю нужным. ПРо переменные щнаю , про сокращения знаю, но новички умудряются ответы интерпретировать по своему. Некотоыре могут сделать sudo su а потом команду выполнить
<[Raiden]> я отвечаю так, что бы небыл олишних вопростов
 * [Raiden] мистер опечатко
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да не парься... просто есть такие и их большинство, которые просто берут и копипастят
<[Raiden]> Hariec: т.е. ты закрываешь диалог смены , открываеш ьснвоа и там старый шрифт прописан?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: лучше ты не парься поправлять мои ответы )
<XuMuK> а я и не поправлял)
<XuMuK> я добавил недостающую часть)
<[Raiden]> А.. это опять скай тупит
<[Raiden]> простите
<TheFalkorr> @kick "[Raiden]" какие ваши доказательства?
<Hariec> [Raiden]: Да, причем кривой какой то
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: ты ж уже не скай
<[Raiden]> смена ника мало что измнила
<XuMuK> с таким аргументом не поспоришь...
<TheFalkorr> @kick "[Raiden]" смени глаза.я ник не менял
<User167[web]> страно а в консоле всеровно показывает http://hastebin.com/culajuxuya.vhdl
<[Raiden]> brestows: нет, кубунта
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: он думает, что ты - это я
<XuMuK> эээ... с чего бы эт?)
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr [~skai@unaffiliated/skai]
<XuMuK> User167[web]: прикольная ссыль)
<TheFalkorr> User167[web]: а это от судо запустить не пробовал ./scripts/fix_kconfig.pl
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а теперь, мой лупоглазый товарищ, проверь идент химика не лезь ко мне
<XuMuK> а чего меня проверять? xumuk как был, так и есть
<[Raiden]> Hariec: На вопрос овтеть, где не меняется. В диалоге или где?
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: ну так у человека мало памяти:)
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: он не может запомнить :)
<Hariec> [Raiden]: Да, причем кривой какой то
<XuMuK> User167[web]: отказано в доступе как бы намекает...
<Lex_S> User167[web]: а скрипт от рута?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: там же написано, что нет
<Lex_S> ну а если запустить от рута я имею в виду
<[Raiden]> всётаки сделай ls -laR ~ |grep root и если много вылезит сделай chown , если не поможет ,тогда уже будешь искать другой вариант
<[Raiden]> Hariec: -^
<Lex_S> я так и не понял что он там исправляет
<Lex_S> какието свои модули ведра?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: думаю ничего, но люди верят:)
<Lex_S> тоже чтоле пойти 3.3 собрать
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: а нафига?за тебя давно ужуе се собрано
<[Raiden]> возможно это ./scripts/fix_kconfig.pl ругается что доступа нет
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: не в убунте
<[Raiden]> его мб ест ьсмысл тоже через судо
<User167[web]> в config зашол и все сделал все сохронилось
<Lex_S> не возможно а он и ругается
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: тем более !1rule
<[Raiden]> User167[web]: sudo ./scripts/fix_kconfig.pl
<Lex_S> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Lex_S> гг
<XuMuK> а второе?)
<XuMuK> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> Второе правило линуксоида: бекапы - наше всье. Кто не делает их - страдает!
<Lex_S> да надо ещё пару разделов для экспериментов добавить
<XuMuK> и как я сам не догадалсо)
<Hariec> Все в порядке
<User167[web]> Raiden  sudo ./scripts/fix_kconfig.pl что это будет?
<Hariec> [Raiden]:
<TheFalkorr> brestows: нук
<TheFalkorr> baronos: тобишь ты нук
<TheFalkorr> brestows: а ты не нук
<TheFalkorr> baronos: выдай характеристику на гномощель и ссылку
<Lex_S> User167[web]: полагаю, будет то что тебе и нужно
<[Raiden]> Hariec: смена владельца помогла?
<brestows> кто такоу нук ?
<Hariec> Менять нечего
<TheFalkorr> baronos: у тя 200 символов
<[Raiden]> а..
<Lex_S> мне не совсем понятно что ты там исправляешь
<baronos> TheFalkorr: не поянл о чем ты
<[Raiden]> Hariec: ну может и дбус, но я не сталкивался.  А версия кде какая и версия дистра?
<baronos> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME - это графическая среда (!desktop) по-умолчанию в Ubuntu. Для его установки из Kubuntu или Xubuntu, выполните команду "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" в консоли (!terminal).
<TheFalkorr> baronos: я боту про гномощель рассказать хочу
<Hariec> 4.8.1
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: давай свомим словами)
<XuMuK> ыы
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже 4.8.1 , но я в 11.10 убунте, в 12.04 может ещё что-то не готово или поломано.
<brestows> XuMuK: ыы - это своими словами ?
<XuMuK> brestows: f xj nt,z yfghzuftn&
<XuMuK> ,kz
<[Raiden]> всетаки месяц+ до релиза ещё достаточн обольшой срок. Если 12.04 , то шлите багрепорты )
<User167[web]> шас вот это тпытаюсь сделать http://hastebin.com/cacawuvoyo.hs
<brestows> XuMuK: vtyz & ytn ybxtuj
<Hariec> [Raiden]: Да ладно забей ), у меня там все сложнее. Дело в сессиях я думаю.
<mortuary> товарищи, а если у меня допустим 11.10 с отдельным примонтированным /home, то как правильнее будет поставить 12.04 с сохранением настроек и программ или проще всю систему переустановить чем потом спотыкаться о грабли?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: так как тут убунту канал, то ссылка может подойдет эта http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172495.0
<XuMuK> brestows: ye b ytinzr)
<Lex_S> User167[web]: в чём замут всего этого набора скриптов? чего добиться пытаешься?
<brestows> z nj ;t nfr levf.
<brestows> Lex_S никто не знает
<Lex_S> тогда никто и не ответит почемуц у него чего то там нехватает
<SergeyIT> mortuary, сначала забекапить, а потом любой метод
<baronos> TheFalkorr: и офф ссылку можно пихнуть http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<mortuary> SergeyIT: т.е. форматить все кроме /home и нормально встанет, я правильно понимаю?
<Lex_S> где там у нам была ссылка на канал телепатов?)
<Lex_S> скай
<SergeyIT> mortuary, сначала забекапить, что непонятного?
<XuMuK> mortuary: да, только проги все придется заново ставить
<TheFalkorr> !extrasensoric | Lex_S
<ubuntuhelp> Lex_S: Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<User167[web]> sudo: ./scripts/fix_kconfig.pl: command not found
<TheFalkorr> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME - это графическая среда (!desktop) по-умолчанию в Ubuntu. Для его установки из Kubuntu или Xubuntu, выполните команду "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" в консоли (!terminal).
<Lex_S> не найдено
<TheFalkorr> пойдет?
<Lex_S> переведи и подумай, почем
<Lex_S> у
<mortuary> XuMuK: а есть метод, что бы заново не ставить?
<XuMuK> User167[web]: давай pwd  в догонку откуда выполняешь
<SergeyIT> mortuary, лучше ставить заново, но можно попробовать апгрейдится
<XuMuK> mortuary: один из...: дождаться када выйдет релиз и обновиться
<baronos> TheFalkorr: лучше на русском ссылку дать http://gnome.org.ru/about/ ну и написать что это оболочка среды гном 3 бла бла бла
<TheFalkorr> baronos: и вообще сочинение в 255 символов забабахать
<TheFalkorr> ,kby
<TheFalkorr> блин
<TheFalkorr> он не поменял
<mortuary> SergeyIT: XuMuK на моей памяти никогда нормально не обновлялось :D
<XuMuK> mortuary: ну вот ты сам себе и ответил)
<TheFalkorr> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME Shell - это графическая среда, пришедшая на смену GNOME Classic. Подробней:  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell Помощь по GNOME Shell !baronos
<TheFalkorr> отож
<XuMuK> главное вопрос правильно сформулировать...
<SergeyIT> mortuary, извини, но я никогда не обновлялся
<baronos> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<XuMuK> ухахаха
 * baronos покраснел
<brestows> !baronos
<XuMuK> вовремя я с неё слинял
<SergeyIT> теперь я знаю кого бить будут
<TheFalkorr> baronos: скажи спасибо, что гномощелистом не назвал:)
<Lex_S> бгг
<mortuary> XuMuK SergeyIT вот мне и интересно, что народ все время заного все ставит при апгрейде...
<baronos> TheFalkorr: за это Спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> !TheFalkorr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='TheFalkorr'
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> mortuary: я так и делаю)
<mortuary> XuMuK: не лениво?)
<XuMuK> mortuary: да там делов на час...
<XuMuK> с нормальным инетом
<mortuary> уговорили))
<brestows> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<SergeyIT> мы никого не уговариваем
<TheFalkorr> @voice brestows
<brestows> а за что ?
<TheFalkorr> !help | brestows обрати на слова бота
<ubuntuhelp> brestows обрати на слова бота: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<TheFalkorr> brestows: тебе показалось мало иодн раз прочитать про бароноса?
<XuMuK> mortuary: главное не забудь хомяк указать и не отформатируй его... ещё можешь настройки сохранить из /etc
<brestows> я медленно читаю :)
<XuMuK> brestows: скроллинг в таких случаях решает
<brestows> ладно всем пока! мой рабочий день закончен :) я домой чего и вам жеалю!
<mortuary> SergeyIT: да я шучу, сам всегда заново дистриб ставил, а тут думаю может уже придумали что)
<XuMuK> пока. я итак дома, если чо
<SergeyIT> кто медленно читает, тот быстро вылетает
<SergeyIT> mortuary, придумали... у меня 10.04 девелоперская до сих пор, 12.04 видимо тоже останется такой
<brestows> SergeyIT: а да пушкин ай да умница :)
<mortuary> SergeyIT: я так не могу, мне новое подавай
<SergeyIT> brestows, не подхалимь )
<TheFalkorr> а добавив (С) можно было бы и целиком цитату привести.как никак литературное наследие страны.чеж цензурить
<TheFalkorr> Hariec: разобрался?или совсем сломал?
<Hariec> TheFalkorr: Опытным путем разобрался
<TheFalkorr> Hariec: ну и в чем там дело?
<SergeyIT> mortuary, так у меня новое, дальше некуда
<Hariec> Конкретно не скажу, но что то с Qt Dbus
<Hariec> По перезапускал службы, и заработало
<TheFalkorr> пнятно.доставка вызовов не работала.затор транспорта:)
<Hariec> ))
<Hariec> Типа того
<XuMuK> запор)
<mortuary> SergeyIT: а там как, бац и в какой то момент юнити накотился или как?)
<SergeyIT> mortuary, не понял... 11.10 поставил, поменял репы и стал 12.04... стандартно
<mortuary> SergeyIT: я думал у тебя 10.04...
<mortuary> SergeyIT: кстати по поводу реп, там только название дистриба везде меняется и все?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT | mortuary, придумали... у меня 10.04 девелоперская до сих пор... and I was pretty sure...
<[Raiden]> в убунт лучше обновляться всетаки по убунту вею. Не заменой репов, а командой для обновления. Она сама переключит репы какие возможно, а какие невозможно отключит.
<[Raiden]> смена реп руками это дебианизм )
<mortuary> а 12.04 как? уже можно?
<mortuary> всмысле работоспособна вполне?
<Lex_Sh> вполне
<XuMuK> чо то уже второй раз при обновлении русская раскладка пропадает...
<XuMuK> mortuary: да, но все ещё бажная
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], когда нет дистра, другого пути нет
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: у мну основной и единственной системой на ноуте стоит
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, а у меня везде 12.04 и 10.04
<TheFalkorr> ток думаю поставлю ка я семерку еще.а то герои тормозят в убунте через винцо.а погамать охот
<SergeyIT> а.. еще на сервере 8.04 осталась, но там сейчас 10.04
<XuMuK> я именно для этого её и держу...
<XuMuK> тока не в героев, а в кол оф дюти
<TheFalkorr> не.герои 5
<User167[web]> теперь у меня вот это  http://hastebin.com/himeqehixi.pas
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: у тя вайн грузит перец?
<SergeyIT> а лучше красного винца с хороши куском мяса... и ну их, эти компы
<XuMuK> и если да, то какой камень стоит? с графикой или она отдельно?
<mortuary> поставить чтоли, у меня сейчас минт живет, сейчас 2д поставил потестить, но подтормаживает сцуко, сейчас думаю переставлю не понравится и понеслось : крыска, потом минтовский фелбэк..
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: у мну кор2дуо на 1.3Ггц
<TheFalkorr> плюс x4500mhd
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: ну и как? грузит, греется?
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: у меня убунта на интегрированной интеловской карте грузит жесть и греецо быстро
<User167[web]> <[Raiden]> теперь у меня вот это  http://hastebin.com/himeqehixi.pas
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: у мня не.просто дрова не вывозят без тормозов пятых героев.ониж впритык по требованиям
<XuMuK> User167[web]: значит не судьба
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: ну у меня ещё там нвидия GT540M стоит, но я её в убунте даж не трогаю ибо оптимус, его маму...
<XuMuK> знал бы я что это такое до покупки ноута - не взял бы его...
<mortuary> 1 гиг памяти, Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz × 2,  GeForce FX 5200 для юнити 2д норм, как считаете? или не выеживаться и на фелбэке сидеть?
<User167[web]> вообще
<XuMuK> или хотя бы в биосе чтоб была возможность чисто на нвидии гонять, но не судьба, ибо там контроллер тоже интеловский(
<XuMuK> mortuary: имхо, нормально
<baronos> User167[web]: карта спутниковая чтоли?
<User167[web]> да
<User167[web]> dvb
<baronos> User167[web]: dvb-s2?
<User167[web]>  lf
<User167[web]> да
<baronos> универсальный драйвер пробовал?
<User167[web]> Mystique SaTiX-S2 Sky
<User167[web]> как их попробывать?
<baronos> http://goo.gl/HSJci
<baronos> User167[web]: а в /dev/dvb папка есть?
<SergeyIT> mortuary, у меня GF 6200 - в юнити работает
<SergeyIT> mortuary, на открытых дровах
<mortuary> SergeyIT: а у меня только 2д, гш с обычной юнити тут не пашет, карта в блеклисте вроде)
<XuMuK> mortuary: так убери её оттуда...
<mortuary> XuMuK: куды?)
<User167[web]> <baronos>  нет , же второ день сней мучуюсь
<baronos> User167[web]: а ядро какое?
<XuMuK> mortuary: не куда, а откуда... из черного списка
<mortuary> XuMuK: дык она не у меня в блэклисте, а в поддержке юнити) ну или я криворукий)
<User167[web]> 3.0.0-12-generic
<mortuary> XuMuK: The Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 binary driver has been black listed due to the icon issue which effects both the open source and closed source drivers.
<mortuary> как то так
<User167[web]> наubuntu 12.04  тоже не ,пока наверно
<XuMuK> ну тада, как я и говорил, не судьба
<baronos> User167[web]: http://viaccessfree.biz/ оставь им сообщение тут на форуме
<SergeyIT> mortuary, замени видео или пользуй юнити2д (у меня дома со старой ати также)
<mortuary> SergeyIT: машина рабочая, видео не хотят мне менять) так что 2д буду довольствоваться)
<mortuary> пока всем
<baronos> User167[web]: может dkms нужен http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/S2-liplianin
<User167[web]> baronos  вот вроде унего получилось http://www.dvbshop24.com/index.php/topic,9513.0.html
<XuMuK> baronos: там же в конце с таким же ядром не получилось собрать...
<baronos> User167[web]: делал инсталл как на второй странице?
<baronos> там еще патчить надо
<baronos> гемороя много
<User167[web]> ща попробуем
<SergeyIT> гемороя?
<baronos> User167[web]: http://goo.gl/HSJci качай этот для dvb-s2 make работает
<baronos> попробуй
<MILLIONER> Друзья привет!!
<MILLIONER> У меня не получается сделать кнопку с префиксом к примеру env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine/wineprefix/APTuner wine "C:\\Program Files\\AP Tuner\\AP Tuner 3.08\\tuner.exe"
<MILLIONER> добавляю на панель гнома 3 (классик) кнопку, но оно не запускается.. через терминал запускается
<User167[web]> ща компеляция идет
<TheFalkorr> MILLIONER: ну так добавь скрипт
<MILLIONER> подскажите как добавить и куда прописать?
<XuMuK> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> я просто уже не помню чо там и как...
<User167[web]> финальная часть ухожу на перезагрузку посмотрю поивился, ну итдолжен появиться
<baronos> кто посмеял меня потревожить?)
<andrex> MILLIONER: env WINEPREFIX="/home/user/.local/share/wineprefixes/programm" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe
<andrex>               │                    | /Unix /home/user/.local/share/wineprefixes/programm/dosdevices/c:/users/Public/Рабочий\
<andrex>               │                    | стол/progra.lnk
<andrex> ужс
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<XuMuK> дааа, копипаст в вичате по другому не назовешь))
<artus> контрл просто зажимать надо в терминале ) и всех делов ))
<andrex> MILLIONER: вобщем у меня както так http://paste.pro/5145879
<andrex> спасибо в следующий раз буду знать)
<artus> andrex, думаеш по линку мене ужс? :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> ну просто в строке вичата править както лень решил сразу на пасту и там поправить
<XuMuK> baronos: )
<MILLIONER> там нужно ярлык .lnk а как єго создать в линуксе.. вот пробую от так env WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine/wineprefix/APTuner" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix $HOME/.wine/wineprefix/APTuner/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/AP\ Tuner/AP\ Tuner\ 3.08/tuner.exe тоже не работает
<MILLIONER> а через терминал работате
<TheFalkorr> MILLIONER: а читать умеешь?
<TheFalkorr>  TheFalkorr | MILLIONER: ну так добавь скрипт
<TheFalkorr> обычный
<TheFalkorr> вмесо ярлыка с вайнпрефиксом
<TheFalkorr> башскрипт
<MILLIONER> я вам понимаю что вам надоело слушать элеменрные вещи.. но это только они для вас элементарные
<MILLIONER> воть именно.. а как добавить?
<TheFalkorr> ты хнаешь, что такое скрипт?
<MILLIONER> дате мне ссылку на пошаговую инструкцию
<andrex> хм и чё тут сложного запихать весь этот текст в файлик дать ему чмод х и ярлык на панель
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKbJ_2h9Sso
<MILLIONER> это набор команд
<MILLIONER> но как в линуксе на баш написять .. я не знаю
<MILLIONER> не занимался и не увлекался таким
<MILLIONER> сейчас посотрю ссылку
<TheFalkorr> MILLIONER: тебеж казано.запихай в файл.добавь шабанг для приличия и права на выполнение
<TheFalkorr> вот вам скрипт
<MILLIONER> оо.. какой я отсталый..  умственно.. что такое шабанг
<MILLIONER> может башанг?
<TheFalkorr> #!/bin/sh
<MILLIONER> <baronos> потом указать путь к этому файлику
<MILLIONER> ?
<baronos> eue
<baronos> угу
<MILLIONER> а ну ка минутку
<baronos> права на запуск дай ну и добавь первой строчкой для кошерства #!/bin/sh, а второй то что ты хочешь
<baronos> гыы касперский не прижился на канале убунту))
<TheFalkorr> а кому он нужен
<MILLIONER> хм.. такая же ситуация:((
<MILLIONER> не работает
<TheFalkorr> #!/bin/bash
<TheFalkorr> cd ~/Documents/Games/Diablo\ II/
<TheFalkorr> wine Game.exe -w
<TheFalkorr> 3 строчки
<TheFalkorr> сделай по примеру
<korvin> «<MILLIONER> но как в линуксе на баш написять...» Лучше этого не делать все-таки...
<TheFalkorr> korvin: его комп.че хочет - то и делает:)ему ж покупать новый после акта вандализма
<MILLIONER> хахаха.. норм.. заодно проверю
<MILLIONER> на надежность:))
<[Raiden]> кто изучает баш и будет использвать весь ег офункционал, крайне рекомендую писать #!/bin/bash - так и вы будете уврены что скрипт выполнится башем и другие люди не сядут в лужу ,если ваш скрипт даш или кш неверно выполнят
<MILLIONER> вот правильно написал http://paste.pro/5145882
<TheFalkorr> а ежели хотите кроссплатформенности - пишите #!/bin/sh. sh есть у всех, а баша может не быть
<baronos> а лучше наверно сидеть на офтопике с такими программа для работы звука и тому подобное
<[Raiden]> Скай не прав. Если хотите нормальной кроссплатформенности , пишите #!/bin/bash - так например юзер фрибсд будет знать, чт оему надо собрать из портов баш и скрипт точн овыполнится.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а чем те ардуино не нравится?
<TheFalkorr> ага.а нафига собирать?
<TheFalkorr> человеку надо например быстро чтот сделать,а не смотреть на зависимости
<[Raiden]> либо вам придется изучать не только баш но и совместимост ьсинтаксиса с другими шеллами
<TheFalkorr> а так написал сразу на sh и нет проблем
<TheFalkorr> сш есть всегда
<baronos> TheFalkorr: не знаю, я его не видел. А вот то что он пускает это вроде для гитары примочка какая то.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну я не смотрел, что он пытается запустить
<MILLIONER> такая же ситуация
<MILLIONER> :((
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: что не работает?
<MILLIONER> не работает.. капец ... я не могу так чтобы оно не работаело
<[Raiden]> )
<MILLIONER> через кнопну прога не запускается
<TheFalkorr> MILLIONER: лицорука
<TheFalkorr> MILLIONER: рукалицо
<baronos> MILLIONER: покажи в paste.pro то что ты сделал как тебе скай показал
<TheFalkorr> MILLIONER: много рук и одно лицо
<TheFalkorr> baronos: jy e;t dskj;bk
<TheFalkorr> он уже выложил
<TheFalkorr> я глянул
<TheFalkorr> лицорука
<MILLIONER> прописал у файлик http://paste.pro/5145882 потом пук к файлу (права на виполнения есть )
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: вроде правильно, только права на запуск есть?  и  опетку одну у бери у тебя перед # пробел
<TheFalkorr> #!/bin/bash
<TheFalkorr> cd ~/.wine/wineprefix/APTuner
<TheFalkorr> wine tuner.exe
<TheFalkorr> тебе должно хватить
<[Raiden]> опечатку
<TheFalkorr> baronos: зачем он вообще -w добавил я не понимаю.это опция дьяблы, чтобы в окне пускать
<MILLIONER> там же идет через префикс
<[Raiden]> env WINEPREFIX="/home/raiden/.wine-ibr" wine "/media/utils/Utilswin/Other/ICE Book Reader Professional Russian\ICEReaderRus.exe"
<TheFalkorr> а либы ты в отдельный префикс ставил?
<[Raiden]> пример
<[Raiden]> можно ваще без скипта
<TheFalkorr> ну тада энваиромент оставь
<TheFalkorr> а остальное как у меня
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/893856/
<[Raiden]> пр клайнй мере в кде )
<[Raiden]> baronos: а вайнпрефикс где? :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: у него либы по префиксу ставил
<baronos> TheFalkorr: видать выражение "сделай по примеру" работает сделай так как у меня :)
<TheFalkorr> в общий он не хотел ставить
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: а с консоли работает?
<MILLIONER> так вообще каксто странно.. там у меня прифекс а он видимо не выдит что ли
<MILLIONER> да
<MILLIONER> в консоли работают все способы
<[Raiden]> т.е  путь д опрограммы и преффик верные?
<MILLIONER> ну конечно.. если в консоль работает, то значить верный
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: http://paste.org.ru/?dj33s5
<baronos> -w уберите только)))
<[Raiden]> почему? :)
<TheFalkorr> env WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine/someprefix" C:\\path\\to\\prog.exe
<TheFalkorr> так в кнопку запуска добавь
<TheFalkorr> без wine
<TheFalkorr> и сработает
<[Raiden]> если это опция программы, то всё верно
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это опция из diablo 2
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: он в моем примере увидел
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> лол
<TheFalkorr> #!/bin/sh
<TheFalkorr> WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-1.2-rc7 wine-1.2-rc7 "C:/Program Files/League of Legends/lol.launcher.exe"
<[Raiden]> MILLIONER: -w убри
<TheFalkorr> вот еще пример скрипта
<TheFalkorr> без env
<TheFalkorr> тобиш в твоем варианте
<TheFalkorr> WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine/wineprefix/APTuner" wine "C:\\Program Files\\AP Tuner\\AP Tuner 3.08\\tuner.exe"
<TheFalkorr> WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine/wineprefix/APTuner" wine "C:/Program Files/AP Tuner/AP Tuner 3.08/tuner.exe"
<TheFalkorr> так наверное
<MILLIONER> наверное?:))
<baronos> ты пробуй пробуй
<MILLIONER> так не пашет
<MILLIONER> ладно друзья
<[Raiden]> без энв можно, если именно как у меня  и в скрипте. А если прям в запускалке или в .десктоп файле, то там без env вначале не запуститься - проверено.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: у людей на убунтуфорумс в скрипте без env запустилось
<[Raiden]> давайте я вас трационно потролю http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332348633_4376432_0afdcf8118.png
<[Raiden]> just work
<MILLIONER> спасибо что как то пытались мне помочь.. но мне уже время
<MILLIONER> спасибо всем
<brestows> ха! я добрался домой с работы я поел и теперь готов к бою!!
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а зафиг / а потом \
<andrex> хм а чё он просто не сдлал cd ~/.wine/path\ for\ programm\ && wine programm.exe
<TheFalkorr> andrex: файнпрефикс же
<TheFalkorr> andrex: сопутствующие либы в префиксе,а не в основном
<TheFalkorr> прога будет искать либы, а они в префиксе.прога сегфолтнется
<andrex> понятно
<andrex> ну контру я без префикса пускал)
<[Raiden]> мне ещё не понравилось, т очто он префикс лепит в папке папке вайна, а не в другой
<[Raiden]> но это не мои проблемы
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ща обновится нфсворлд я тоже скрин с вайном сделаю :)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: ну префиксы нужны, когда несовместимые версии либ требуются разным прогам.и нельзя в одном
<baronos> вот теперь мне и минус.ком не нужет)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: но я такое встречал ооочень давно
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: слэш последний случайно так написал, вайну не обязательно передавать дос вариант. Короче рабоает и не трогаю )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: четак?
<TheFalkorr> хотя мне тож не нужен, наверное
<TheFalkorr> 30гб на дропе 50гб на минуса
<baronos> TheFalkorr: после того как я открыл для себя дропбокс и gnome-screenshot -a забиндил на ctrl+print отпала необходимость в минусе :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а нафига биндил?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: оно итак на принт скрин сразу забиндено
<baronos> TheFalkorr: в версии г3,2 нет по умолчнию комбинации для скрина выделенной части
<baronos> а вот в г3,3 там их 5 видов скринов
<TheFalkorr> а минус я юзаю, чтобы не качать себе, а потом заливать в дроп.а сразу с сылки в минус и шарить
<TheFalkorr> ну и скрины страниц делать
<baronos> да в минус бесит это драг&дроп фиговина которая вылезает при наведении на иконку в трее
<TheFalkorr> а я не запускаю клиент.ток плагин к хрому
<baronos> у каждого свой удобный вариант ;)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: хотя интересно, тестил елементари ос которая будет на базе 12,04, там при наведении курсора на минус не вылазит эта фиговина.
<baronos> надо бы спросить у них
<TheFalkorr> baronos: отруби уведомления вплывающие и все
<Festour> Ку ку)
<baronos> andrex|off: ставь х32 http://goo.gl/jwOaX :)
<UNIm95>  baronos:  что за игра?
<baronos> UNIm95: need fos speed world
<UNIm95> спс
<baronos> и кстати, вчера на винде в неё играл, она тормозила, а под вайном ни разу)
<[Raiden]> значит не юзался дх11 или типа того
<[Raiden]> быстрей быть не должно
<baronos> ну не то чтоб прям тормозила, а притормаживала при скоплении юзером
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332351957_1393031_45b332ee73.png
<[Raiden]> nfs underground
<baronos> надо второй андергроунд скачать)
<UNIm95> baronos игра бесплатная?
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: только supertuxkart!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ваще были фришыне гонки, но графа не такая. Сча может вспомню названи
<[Raiden]> http://www.playdeb.net/software/StuntRally - я вообще другое имел в виду. Но для примера сойдет.
<baronos> UNIm95: ну типа бесплатная
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: отличный шутер без крутой графики: http://chris-armstrong.com/adventures/fps.html
<UNIm95> baronos спс
<baronos> UNIm95: ставить через инстал гейм в winerticks лучше всего
<baronos> UNIm95: он скам скачает то что нужно для запуска игры
<UNIm95> ок спс
<pr0mode> ку
<alex123321> Люди добрые подскажите какой дистрибутив накатить при наличии в ноутбуке карточки  ati x1200
<rapidsp> любой
<Sergey_IT> любой
<alex123321> накатил убунту 11.10 тормоза страшные
<Sergey_IT> юнити2д ?
<alex123321> что это значит ?
<Sergey_IT> DE
<alex123321> я только перешел на линукс
<rapidsp> при входе в систему выбери 2D
<baronos> TheFalkorr: узнал почему в элементари не показывает у минус.ком драг&дроп, всё дело в wingpanel которую они используют.
<alex123321> то есть 3 d вообще работать не будет ?
<rapidsp> будет
<alex123321> <rapidsp> я погуглил немного у людей на убунте 9.10 тормозов не было а с новой 11.10 старые карточки ati вроде не поддерживаются и проприетарных дров к ним вроде нет
<rapidsp> alex123321: ну у них же разные ДЕ
<rapidsp> в 9.10 гном2, а тут юнити
<alex123321> ДЕ это что ? ядро ?
<rapidsp> окружение
<alex123321> а я думал в 11.10 гном
<baronos> основано на гном
<alex123321> просто люди пишут что с выходом новых ядер старые карточки  ati перестали поддерживаться
<rapidsp> они не поддерживаются гдето с 9.04 вроде
<rapidsp> и там не от ядра от версии иксов
<alex123321> упс
<rapidsp> * ,а
<alex123321> вобщем будет работать 2д а 3д с тормозами я так понял ?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, 2Д - на QT
<alex123321> просто тупило все включая видео
<baronos> Sergey_IT: вообщем торт :)
<alex123321> сплошное слайдшоу
<Sergey_IT> у меня на радеоне 9600 - 2д работает
<alex123321> <rapidsp> чтобы вас не мучить подскажите пожалуйста как в 2д зайти
<alex123321> чтоб хоть видео можно было смотроеть
<Sergey_IT> logout выбрать 2Д (там на колесике вроде кликнуть)
<alex123321> спасибо
<rapidsp> при входе в систему там выбери Ubuntu 2D
<rapidsp> вроде так
<alex123321> а то уж очень убунта понравилась не хочу обратно на винду
<Lex_S> хехе
<[Raiden]> у меня с открытыми работал тогда ещё берил, на 9600 радеоне
<[Raiden]> может конечно поломали уже , но я думаю что должно юнити работать
<[Raiden]> в те давние времена надо был овключить aiglx самому в xorg.conf
<alex123321> а если поставить старую убунту 9.04 ??? или не вариант
<[Raiden]> можешь, но будешь ограничен в софте, если не гуру.
<alex123321> не гуру точно :)
<alex123321> сижу 1 неделю :)
<[Raiden]> в апреле выйдет 12.04 , там боудет гном классик сессия, если юнити надоест. Ну и другие де есть полегче\птяжлей.
<rapidsp> 9.04 как бы уже не поддерживается?
<[Raiden]> уже нет
<[Raiden]> 18 месяцев лтс было 3, сча 5будет
<[Raiden]> с 12.04
<alex123321> <[Raiden]> то есть там в 12.04 может будет даже лучше со старым оборудованием ?
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] гном классик сессия--- второй гном?
<rapidsp> чем мучиться, поставить xfce
<[Raiden]> alex123321: Ну, там будет просто на 1 сессию больше , атак со старым юнити2д может работать
<alex123321> это хубунту?
<rapidsp> ну да
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: гном3 фоллбек, только в отличие от от 11.10 там будут по умолчанию индикаторы и тема ambiance
<[Raiden]> alex123321: нет, это то что тебе выше сказали, делаеш ьлогаут, выбераеш ьюзера и выбераешь unity2d. Хубунту в проем тоже вариант.
<[Raiden]> ч
<alex123321> то есть тормоза видео от окружения только
<rapidsp> в основном
<[Raiden]> 50на50
<KIRaPRO> Привет всем)
<alex123321> спасибо
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://myubuntu.ru/novosti/klassicheskaya-gnome-sessiya-zarabotala-v-ubuntu-12-04
<KIRaPRO> 0о у меня top только что показывал что firefox грузит проц на 102%  0о лису наделили магическими свойствами?)))
<rapidsp> лиса от чурова
<KIRaPRO> )))))
<[Raiden]> если будет 146% - сделай скриншот
<[Raiden]> )
<KIRaPRO> обязательно.... если в состоянии шока соображу
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю htop , наглядей
<KIRaPRO> я могу от такого зависнуть минут эдак на 10
<KIRaPRO> её ставить надо((( тоже консольная?
<[Raiden]> да
<KIRaPRO> райден не знаешь, возможно определенный процесс ограничить в потреблении ресурсов проца?
<[Raiden]> можно man nice или renice - склероз. Еще можно прям в мониторе в гноме\юнити
<KIRaPRO> пусть лучше лиса тупит чем будет проц грузить на 100+
<Lex_Sh> !nice
<ubuntuhelp> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<Lex_Sh> а чиво оно на нерусском?)
<KIRaPRO> спасибо!
<baronos> Lex_Sh: потому что nice :)
<rapidsp> штатный системный монитор умеет приоритет процессов выставлять
<[Raiden]> у меня по ходу тоже чуров завелся http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332355725_4481562_96b02952bc.png
<[Raiden]> наверное они глючат с новыми ядрами или я не знаю
<[Raiden]> в смысле топы
<KIRaPRO> 0о у тябя именно он! у меня его лаотеий родственник значит)
<[Raiden]> кстати ренайс можно делать в хтопе
<[Raiden]> правда это врменно, постоянно по иде только альясом или скриптом для запуска
<rapidsp> KIRaPRO, поставь в лису flashblock
<[Raiden]> это хорошая мысль, возможно жор прекратится
<KIRaPRO> rapidsp я все модули отключил))) в том числе флэшь
<KIRaPRO> *флэш
<rapidsp> а скрипты?
<KIRaPRO> не ну я не до такой степени нуждаюсь в ресурсах
<KIRaPRO> )))))))))) мне javascript нужны а вот CSS И оформление я отключил =))))
<KIRaPRO> на самом деле nice ведь не может ограничить процесс в потреблении проца... я имел ввиду ограницить конкретной цифрой в % тоесть назначит процессу потолок допустим в 30% CPU
<baronos> http://goo.gl/PR0D5
<KIRaPRO> кстати райден на скрине это и есть htop????
<rapidsp> а зачем %, если есть приоритет? :)
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: а разве это не эффект использования двух ядер?
<[Raiden]> возможно, но я не думаю что это правильынй эффект )
<KIRaPRO> у меня на нетбуке проц греться начинает.... => орать как бешеный и пальцы обжигать =)
<Sergey_IT> KIRaPRO, что у тебя за система, что фф так жрет проц?
<[Raiden]> KIRaPRO: угу
<KIRaPRO> xubuntu
<[Raiden]> это флэш наверное кушает и нетбук..
<KIRaPRO> [Raiden] уже ставлю и вправду приятнее глазу)
<Lex_Sh> флеш он такой
<KIRaPRO> Sergey_IT asus eeepc 1005H
<Lex_Sh> а, не неудивительно
<Lex_Sh> атомы
<Sergey_IT> я тоже на атоме - без проблем
<KIRaPRO> так что чем меньше %CPU тем спокойней моим ушам и прохладней моим пальцам
<Lex_Sh> настроить фильтры рекламы и тонны всяких флеш-игр навешанных по всем сайтам
<rapidsp> тогда уж частоту процу обрезать лучше :)
<KIRaPRO> да на атом я не сильно ругаюсь ... он если честно вывозит видяшку бы сюда получше((((
<Sergey_IT> 39°
<KIRaPRO> высмысле в bios ???
<Lex_Sh> !cpufreq
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cpufreq'
<KIRaPRO> в man ещжу нет cpufreq
<Lex_Sh> и не будет
<Lex_Sh> за него отвечает модуль ядра
<KIRaPRO> (((( щас поставлю попробую)
<Lex_Sh> ну и управляется при помощи cpufrequtils или же через терминал напрямую
<Sergey_IT> |koshka|, ку
<Lex_Sh> может, что и гуевое есть
<Lex_Sh> я как то не следил за этим
<baronos> хром съел 1.3гига http://goo.gl/Lnla3 :)
<|koshka|> Привет:)
<Sergey_IT> что то ненормальное с системой - не должна так загружаться
<baronos> кошечка не в домике :)
<|koshka|> Че делать то?
<|koshka|> Скука такая :(
<KIRaPRO> Lex_Sh не мне гуевое не нужно.... насмотрелся я на диспетчера процессов в хубунту... сам на себя >60% CPU берет))))))
<Lex_Sh> KIRaPRO: apt-get install cpufrequtils
<Lex_Sh> и потом посмотреть состояние через cpufreq-info
<Lex_Sh> при необходимости загрузить модули ядра acpi-cpufreq  и например cpufreq_ondemand
<KIRaPRO> ok
<Sergey_IT>  |koshka|, как зачет?
<stasdizzi> всем привет!!, подскажите, Ubuntu One в 12.04  не активна кнопка авторизации, это у меня только?
<|koshka|> Хорошо. Сдала
<|koshka|> Завтра теория массового обслуживания
<Sergey_IT> stasdizzi, активна
<KIRaPRO> 0o 1.67 GHz:46,66%, 1.33 GHz:9,99%, 1000 MHz:43,34%  (1206721)   что за три частоты??7
<stasdizzi> хм
<|koshka|> Вообще просто стреляйся
<Sergey_IT>  |koshka|, оболванивания?
<Festour> Привет всем) Вопросик по юбунте)
<Festour> можно?)
<|koshka|> Снова ты?))
<Festour> огда)
<KIRaPRO> не спрашивай а спрашивай)
<|koshka|> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Festour> ок,
<|koshka|> ;)
<Festour> скачал убунту на флешку
<Festour> закинул
<Festour> в биосе выбрал флешку
<Festour> и пишет ОС систем нот фоунд
<Festour> как то так
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Sergey_IT> как закинул?
<jlewka> а как закинул?)
<Festour> копипаст
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Festour> надо по другому?(
<Sergey_IT> )
<Festour> (((
<|koshka|> Не Сереж)) там бред какой то. Но метоты оптимизации еще хуже
<Lex_Sh> жжоте
<rapidsp> бинго
<Festour> Поделитесь секретом)
<Lex_Sh> тупо кинул *.iso на флешку чтоли?
<|koshka|> Загрузочной ее сделать же надр
<Sergey_IT> Festour, я же тебе ссылку давал
<Festour> дык от туда скачал
<Festour> ОоО
<|koshka|> А ман покурил?))
<baronos> !unetbootin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<Sergey_IT> Festour, а прочитать как копировать!
<Festour> там вроде нету ОоО
<|koshka|> Даже я знаю :-D
<|koshka|> Лол
<Festour> *грустный*
<|koshka|> artus, ррррр
<Sergey_IT> Festour, да ну!
<Festour> тыкни носом(
<jlewka> ага, даже девушка, будущая домохозяйка знает)
<|koshka|> :(
<baronos> Festour: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Festour> хватит меня мучить( сгорю вот от стыда(
<|koshka|> Мне не стать кодером? :(
<jlewka> а одно другому не мешает же...)
<KIRaPRO> Lex_Sh cpufreq_ondemand Не найдено
<jlewka> или мужа кормить не будем?)
<Sergey_IT> Festour, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<|koshka|> Буду конечно
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Sergey_IT> Festour, и найди фразу I would like to create a:
<KIRaPRO> а инфо норм работает
<jlewka> ну вот, так что готовься)
<Festour> дык надо другой спец для юсб инсталлер?
<Festour> скачать
<Lex_Sh> KIRaPRO: cpufreq-set --help
<|koshka|> Типа да
<Lex_Sh> cpufreq -g ondemand -c 0
<Festour> походу я зря тот скачал(
<Lex_Sh> или 1
<Lex_Sh> не помню как там в одноядерниках нумеруются ядра
<Lex_Sh> а, наверно никак)
<|koshka|> Festour, перечитай
<Sergey_IT> 1 и 2
<|koshka|> Как там сделать надо
<Festour> что перечитать?
<jlewka> Festour, а ты щас в винде?)
<Lex_Sh> Festour: берёшь iso убунты, берёшь ставишь пакет ultraiso и с его помощью пишешь на флешку
<Lex_Sh> тьфу
<Lex_Sh> unetbootin
<Festour> огда
<Festour> в принципе допилил)
<|koshka|> )))
<Festour> тока
<Festour> тут
<KIRaPRO> ну info мне выдал что там 2 ядра мол...
<Sergey_IT> Festour, там же все написано
<Festour> в скачанном установщике убунты
<Lex_Sh> можно и через unetbootin сразу выбрать нужную версию убунты и оно само скачает её
<Festour> дописано в конце про АМД64
<Festour> я так понял для процов амд тока?
<KIRaPRO> Lex_Sh CPU 0   &  CPU 1
<Lex_Sh> Festour: для 64битных систем
<Lex_Sh> Festour: проц какой?
<|koshka|> Пока писала
<Festour> i7
<|koshka|> )))
<|koshka|> С телефона не удобно
<Lex_Sh> а оперативки скока?
<Festour> 6
<Lex_Sh> гиг?
<|koshka|> Ого
<Festour> байт
<Lex_Sh> тогда можно и 64битку
<Lex_Sh> amd64 который
<Festour> но приписка амд
<|koshka|> И че
<Festour> ок ок
<Lex_Sh> это архитектура а не проц
<Lex_Sh> в приписке
<|koshka|> На заборе тоже пишут
<Festour> аааа
<Festour> понял понял
<|koshka|> Архитектуру всегда так пишут
<Lex_Sh> просто амд её первыми начали применять
<|koshka|> Пасаны
<Lex_Sh> а потом её реализовали и в интеловских процах в виде em64t
<|koshka|> Вы быстрые сильно)
<Festour> а пункт 4 зачем?
<Lex_Sh> вот назввли же на свою голову) теперь все боятся качать образы с таким названием
<Lex_Sh> какой пункт 4?
<Festour> ну в установщике на флешку
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Festour> предлагает выделить стока то памяти
<Festour> не понял зачем
<Festour> переписать что просит?
<Lex_Sh> лучше скрин покажи
<Lex_Sh> я давно не видел этот unetbootin
<Festour> а тут как выложить? залить на радикал?
<|koshka|> ))
<|koshka|> Итмейдж
<[Raiden]> куда угодно
<jlewka> наверно скок выделить место на флешки, дл сохранения файлов
<Lex_Sh> да хоть на itmages.ru
<Festour> но прямо сюда никак да?
<[Raiden]> да
<|koshka|> Да
<|koshka|> ))
<KIRaPRO> lf
<KIRaPRO> да
<[Raiden]> ничего не выкладывай, просто не трогай опцию
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<|koshka|> Артас где
<Lex_Sh> чота мне аж тоже захотелось чёнить поставить
<Festour> http://itmages.ru/image/view/461448/d424b774
<|koshka|> Баш почитать что ли
<Lex_Sh> а, оно ненужно
<Lex_Sh> не трогай его и всё
<Festour> а зачем оно?
<Lex_Sh> переведи на русский и поймёшь
<|koshka|> ))
 * |koshka| дала пня [koshka]
<jlewka> |koshka|, ))))))
<Festour> Установить постоянный размер файла для хранения изменений
<Festour> каких изменений?
<|koshka|> Ну забыла я дома вырубить :-(
<Lex_Sh> полагаю, своих собственных
<Festour> какого рода?
<Lex_Sh> забей и не вникай)
<Lex_Sh> либо читай документацию
<Festour> где?
<Lex_Sh> написано же - это опциональная фича
<Festour> дык интиресна жи)
<|koshka|> Ну так читай
<|koshka|> Вникай
<Festour> куда вникать)
<Festour> пруф плиз_)
<|koshka|> В инфу
<|koshka|> Я с телефона))
<|koshka|> Мне не удобно
<Festour> (((
<Festour> панятн(
<KIRaPRO> unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Lex_Sh> !unetbootin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<Lex_Sh> тьфу ты
<KIRaPRO> UNetbootin — Википедия
<Festour> ну просто в двух словах обьяснить никак?
<KIRaPRO> да блин http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin
<Lex_Sh> скорее всего для установки софта на лайв-образ убунты
<Festour> тама обновления оси или настройки оси?
<stasdizzi> есть какие то мысли, как исправить Ubuntu One  12.04, не активна кнопка авторизации http://gyazo.com/bed11d10950692fe6c2f1f71e284d396
<Lex_Sh> обновления она сама скачает при установке систем если ты ей это разрешишь, от данной опции это не зависит
<Festour> дык та опция для хранения каких блин изменений?) КАкого рода?)
<baronos> ыы дрова зло)
<Festour> почему?
<Festour> без них никак с компом же работать ОоО
<baronos> упали иксы с последними дрома будь они ....
<Festour> ну плохие дрова это зло, то да
<KIRaPRO> Festour вот тока тут на англ. http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki
<baronos> если бы ноувеау не сегфолтился я бы на нем сидел
<Lex_Sh> Festour: [23:27:48] <Lex_Sh> скорее всего для установки софта на лайв-образ убунты
<jlewka> |koshka|, а куда комп делся?
<Lex_Sh> но я не уверен ибо не юзал
<|koshka|> Дома
<[Raiden]> baronos:  Это как рах то , что ты хотел, как и любой добровольный пользователь беты.
<|koshka|> Я на сессии
<|koshka|> В другом городе
<[Raiden]> или что там у тебя...
<[Raiden]> У меня почему-то не падает
<Festour> кстати
<baronos> [Raiden]: вообщем флеш и последнии дрова нвидиа приводят к раху иксов
<Festour> подскажите канал для пользователей винды плииз)
<baronos> уточню, на гш :)
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<[Raiden]> baronos: а версия флэша какая?
<Lex_Sh> Festour: #windows
<baronos> [Raiden]: в хроме наверно полсденяя стоит? если да то она, а вообще в ОС не стоит флеш
<[Raiden]> а..
<Lex_Sh> хотя, если с инглишем проблемы...
<Festour> спс) а как самому потом открывать? я так вводил и выдавало ошибку
<jlewka> Festour, здался с убунтой?)
<baronos> [Raiden]: эт не беда, ща 290,10 устанавливаются)
<[Raiden]> там где-то опция есть, не юзать встроенный флэш
<Lex_Sh> Festour:  /join #windows
<[Raiden]> или переехай на хромиум - он без флеша и поставь обычный
<[Raiden]> у меня не падает
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Festour> не не сдался
<Festour> просто у мну странная проблемка
<Festour> хотел спросить совета
<Festour> а что там все на английском?
<Lex_Sh> хз, наверно
<Lex_Sh> мож и русские сидят
<Festour> спросил, молчат(
<Lex_Sh> на ру-канале три калеки
<[Raiden]> интересно гугл мозг промывает. Падает при юзе хрома, но виновата нвидия.
<Lex_Sh> Festour: ты где спросил то?
<Festour> ну в котором вы дали
<Lex_Sh> эм
<Lex_Sh> мы видимо на разных каналах)
<Festour> как?
<Festour> сам перейди
<Festour> по тому линку
<[Raiden]> baronos[x]: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0321/h_1332358603_5637017_f6b0429de1.png
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> а меня на другой редиректит
<Lex_Sh> [23:32:19] [leguin.freenode.net][470] Lex_Sh #windows ##windows :Forwarding to another channel
<Lex_Sh> ы
<Lex_Sh> впервые такое вижу
<|koshka|> Все
<|koshka|> Спать )))
<|koshka|> Спокойной ночи ребят :)
<Lex_Sh> снофф
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня аж монитор потерялся :D
<[Raiden]> baronos: любой кто видел спроектированную для людей среду типа вин7 или макос врятли бы сильно потерялся в кде )
<baronos> [Raiden]: 100%
<[Raiden]> хехе
<baronos> [Raiden]: но я увидел вин8 и потерялся, ужаснулся, и так далее и тому подобное :)
<pr0mode> baronos, неужели так страшно там всё?
<[Raiden]> в вин8 в отличие от гш, можно получить классически рабстол в 1 клик
<rapidsp> nfv ajk,tr tcnm ^)
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну тут в три клика)
<Lex_Sh> не страшно, но если не тачскрин и не планшет - не слишком удобно
<rapidsp> там фолбэк есть :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: и кстати я сделал 1000кликом и так и не нашщел классический вид
<pr0mode> а что уже бэтка есть?
<Lex_Sh> в девелопер превью легко возвращался классический интерфейс
<Lex_Sh> как в этой - не знаю, не ставил
<baronos> ну я последнюю типа ставил с сайта оффтопика
<Lex_Sh> но та панель управления которая вызывается через главное меню - совсем для упоротых
<Lex_Sh> да я понял, consumer preview
<baronos> так всё, у меня рассвет мертвецов
<Lex_Sh> думаю там тоже ифейс аля семёрка возвращается
<[Raiden]> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-aE6sTJuKoLo/TpWl9kyFy8I/AAAAAAAAw-g/yHzMPQ3pQVk/s1600/windows-ram.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой не то http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lc-sT64pIDk/TpWmVbEurNI/AAAAAAAAw-4/dtS04Ph--V0/s1600/RAMorexic-Windows-8-Runs-on-64MB-of-Memory-11.jpg
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: в consumer вроде чтото изменили ещё
<[Raiden]> ну там будет вот такой стол, только не будет меню пуск как раньше
<Lex_Sh> угу
<Lex_Sh> но этот стол теперь просто как приложение
<rapidsp> плагин для компиза :)
<Lex_Sh> и вообще, чего мы её тут обсуждаем?)
<[Raiden]> можно и так сказать.
<baronos[film]> http://goo.gl/Hq7W7
<[Raiden]> да не знаю, это я затролился на фразу бароноса ) Я ему  просто хотел показать что флэш и дрова нвидии могут работать
<[Raiden]> а говоришь не нашел )
<baronos[film]> http://goo.gl/wTkBd
<baronos[film]> меню пуск стандартный
<Lex_Sh> хороший у тебя фильм
<baronos[film]> отвлекаете)
<Sergey_IT> baronos[film], в скобках название бы лучше указывал
<rapidsp> наверняка такой плагин есть :)
<Festour> все померли? ОоО
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> пойду чтоле тоже чёнить пособираю
<Lex_S> ктонить юзает btrfs под корень?)
<Lex_S> или тут таких екстремалов нет?)
<Festour> estj kto?
<Lex_S> netu
<Festour> kak v ubunte yazyk pomenyatj
<Sergey_IT> Lex_S, а смысл?
<Festour> ??
<Lex_S> да просто интересно
<Festour> nu kak?
<Sergey_IT> Lex_S, ни сколько
<Sergey_IT>  Festour, сеттингс - клавиатура
<Festour> спасиб)
<Festour> загрузил убунту как лайв ос
<Festour> блин
<Festour> не прывычно)
<Festour> кстати
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Не думал я, что буду использовать putty в линуксе, но только она почему-то не дает сессии рваться каждые 5 минут. keepalive'ы шлёт, видать.
<Sergey_IT>  Festour, там лейаут
<Festour> а что делать с зависшими окнами?
<Festour> у мну одно окошко зависло
<Sergey_IT> какими
<Festour> как раскладку менять?)
<Festour> не допёр
<Festour> через настройки тока?
<Festour> или комбой клавиш мона?
<Lex_S> панель управления - > htubjy b zpsrb
<Lex_S> регион и языки
<Lex_S> или как оно по русски там
<Lex_S> на вкладке - ярлыки(или раскладка клавиатуры)
<Festour> дык я понял
<Lex_S> если её по дефолту нет
<Festour> я ж по русски щас пишу
<Festour> но на винде например шифт и стрл
<Festour> переключение
<Festour> а тут как?
<Lex_S> там же было  на какие комбинации переключать
<Lex_S> выбор
<artus> Festour, http://help.ubuntu.ru/ http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=32.0 читать, читать, читать ...
<Festour> ну мне собсна
<Festour> тут на живую юбунту мона востановщик файлов сделать?
<Festour> доки важные потёрлись
<Festour> на винде
<artus> Festour, причем тут винда ?
<Festour> при том что она и потёрла(
<Lex_S> Festour: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0322/h_1332361862_4797755_7ead080ed4.png
<Lex_S> примерно там
<artus> Festour, тебя пнуть на канал венды? ))
<Lex_S> у юнити почти такая же панель управления
<artus> причем тут убунта к потертым под вендой файлам ?
<Festour> спс
<Festour> не над) я знаю где оно
<Festour> но там сплошной инглиш
<Festour> ниодного русского(
<artus> ну это твои проблемы )
<Lex_S> у тебя?
<Festour> у мну зависло окошко с настройками Language Support
<Festour> незнаю что делать
<Lex_S> ппц
<Sergey_IT> сеть не настроена?
<Festour> *краснеет* какая сеть?
<Sergey_IT> инет
<Festour> вроде интернет есть же
<Festour> раз с вами общаюсь
<Sergey_IT> так ты с лайва?
<Festour> ага
<artus> зачем на ливке локаль настраивать? ))
<Festour> а я хотел просто сделать язык оси русским а не английским
<Festour> ....
<Sergey_IT> хотеть не вредно
<Sergey_IT> ставить надо
<Festour> хотеть полезно)
<Festour> что ставить?
<Sergey_IT> пакеты
<Festour> * пошёл вешаться *
<Festour> какие пакеты то...
<Festour> вы мне подскажите прогу на мою убунту чтобы потерянные документы востановить пожалуйста...
<Sergey_IT>  Festour, установи убунту, потом поставишь
<Festour> а она на NTFS ставится?
<Sergey_IT> Festou, в гугле -восстановление файлов в виндоуз
<Festour> не ну
<Festour> мне тут чел дал прогу
<Festour> и в проге варинг написан
<Festour> не устанавливать в тот диск
<Sergey_IT> тогда к челу
<Festour> который собираются востановить
<Festour> молчит
<Festour> ну я и юзаю живую винду
<artus> !enter | Festour
<ubuntuhelp> Festour: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Festour> она ни накаком диске не идит
<Festour> сорри
<XuMuK> artus: здарова
<Festour> ну дык есть способ вытащить документ? я потом просто форматну диск спокойно и переставлю всё
<XuMuK> artus: скинь мне, пжлста, конфиг для знцы
<artus> Festour, вот ты можеш конкретно и адекватно сформулировать, причем тут убунта в которой ты даже язык сменить не можеш к удаленный под офтопиком файлам ? не будет тебе счастья , отродясь в попытке востаноить чего либо из под
<artus> бубунты на ntfs
<artus> XuMuK, ммм, в смысле ? сервера ?
<XuMuK> ага
<artus> ща
<Festour> они не связаны)
<artus> XuMuK, те без юзверя? или с оным ?
<Festour> появились паралельно)
<Festour> артус просто есть какая прога чтобы востановить документ и всё. больше ничего не нужно
<XuMuK> artus: кидай как есть, тока пасс вытри... в скайп, чтобы не палицо)
<Kyshtynbai> apt-add-repository, а обратное действие? Как позырить ппа и удалить ненужные? Или тупо удалить из sources.list.d?
<Sergey_IT> Festour, сформулировать можешь задачу?
<XuMuK> artus: и вичатовский irc.conf туда же вдогонку))
<baronos> ppa-purge
<artus> Festour, тебе прог под офтопик мало? ) а то что ты будеш пытатцо вытянуть через кривой драйвер ntfs с ливки ... удачи вобщем )
<Festour> программа которая востановит пару документов в определённой папке
<Kyshtynbai> о, спасибо baronos.
<Festour> а почему кривой драйвер то?
<XuMuK> Kyshtynbai: тупо поставь ubuntutweak
<artus> Festour, а с каких пор нтфс нативно в линуксах?
<Sergey_IT> Festour, не понял - в линуксе папок нет
<Festour> есть в винде
<Sergey_IT> Festour, ну так и спрашивай в другом месте
<Festour> я насколько понял, есть шансы вытащить те файлы если они небыли перезаписаный повторно
<Lex_S> Festour: если тебе нужно чтото восстановить на нтфс разделе то юзай либо ntfsundelete либо  R-Studio
<Lex_S> оба варианта - под виндой
<Lex_S> ну и разумеется не трогать раздел с которого хочешь восстановить
<Sergey_IT> или за денежку на фирме
<Festour> ну за пару документов 150 евро платить как то слишком
<Lex_S> Festour: я тебе написал выше
<Festour> я понял
<Festour> щас перезагружусь на винду
<Lex_S> второй вариант довольно неплох
<Festour> тока
<Festour> я как перезагружусь, дай мне снова названия? а то не сохраняться
<Sergey_IT> запиши на бумажке
<Lex_S> хорошо
<XuMuK> Festour: бумагу, ручку и фпиред)
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: скажи?! совсем обленились, школота)
<Sergey_IT> копипастер
<Festour> хДДД
<Lex_S> я уже и забыл что хотел сделать то
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, главное - в инете инфы уйма
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: имхо, перед тем как учицо юниксамб надо научицо гуглу
<artus> XuMuK, для начала не плохо бы чтение в общем освоить )
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, не, сначала книжки читать
<Festour_> я тут)
<Lex_S> Festour_: в личке
<Festour_> кстати
<Festour_> получается все онлайн игрушки на линуксе не работают?
<Lex_S> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<Festour_> не ну эмуляторы всё таки не то)
<Festour_> ну только с этим да?
<Lex_S> мне кажется, ты слишком рано решил знакомиться с линуксом
<Lex_S> если есть нативные клиенты этих самых онлайн-игрушек под линукс, то можно и без вайна
<Lex_S> но подозреваю, таких игр мало
<Festour_> кстати
<Lex_S> большинство заточено под венду и directx
<Festour_> хотя в личку
<User166[web]> Ребят, кто сталкивался с grub? А конкретнее стояла виндща и убунта, снес убунту(хотел другое поставить) теперь и убунта не грузится ни винда
<XuMuK> artus: заработало)
<artus> XuMuK, гуд )
<User166[web]> Помогите пожалуйста
<artus> !grub | User166[web]
<Lex_S> ещё бы
<ubuntuhelp> User166[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<Lex_S> ты снёс конфиги граба
<artus> User166[web], иди читай , чини )
<XuMuK> artus: а чо было так и не понел)
<User166[web]> Да я не просто снес, его а снес под чистую..
<User166[web]> Да млин не когда читать =( зарядка у ноута заканчивается...
<XuMuK> User166[web]: молодец, чо...
<Lex_S> поэтому и советуют для несколькиз операционных систем выносить /boot в отдельный раздел
<XuMuK> сноси следующую папку)
<artus> User166[web], и что ты предлагаеш?
<artus> User166[web], выброси ноут и иди спать )
<User166[web]> ...
<XuMuK> ох уж эти ленивые любители халявы...
<User166[web]> Все.. сел
<Sergey_IT> это  хуже чем ленивые
<XuMuK> этот? или ты про вапще?
<Sergey_IT> это непонятный тип живых существ
<[Raiden]> User166[web]: виндовс легко востанавливает свой загрузик
<[Raiden]> а ноут воткни в розетку
<[Raiden]> и груб не очень сложно восстанавливается
<[Raiden]> хотя если убунта снесена, то уже никчему
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> и что другое?
<[Raiden]> User166[web]: если другое виндовс или линукс - просто ставь как хотел
<[Raiden]> оно должно и винду твою найти
<User166[web]> У меня винды нету установки, к примеру для восстановления, только линукс.
<shenmue> пыщь
<[Raiden]> ваши проблемы
<[Raiden]> все юзеры с  [web] в нике ссзб.
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> =)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: я это давно осознал)
<shenmue> хм вопрос возник тут
<XuMuK> им даже тупо лень ник вписать)
<shenmue> никто не замечал что из за холода с компом проблемы?
<[Raiden]> User166[web]: если только линукс - ставь его, снова появится груб, и снова будет загружаться винда.
<User166[web]> да я об этом тоже подумал
<[Raiden]> А потом , когда будет время, найдешь диск в с виндой и восстановиш её загрузчик
<User166[web]> только поздно уже, ноут сел
<shenmue> предыдущая видюха например пока не нагреется всё время считала что кабель питания не воткнут
<XuMuK> shenmue: неа... поставь себе ати и будет тепло))
<XuMuK> shenmue: такие косячки обычно перепрошивкой биоса лечяцо
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, похоже, тебе не повезло с железом
<shenmue> щас вот холодная материнка на старте иницализации оборудования считала что в юсб воткнут фиговый кабель
<shenmue> хотя юсб всё пустое
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT: не факт, может просто биос тупит
<shenmue> пока до своих нормальных 33 не нагреется постоянно траблы с железом
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, так это тоже проблема железа
<XuMuK> о_О
<shenmue> на холоде к примеру аккумы быстрее сажаются, электронные часы тупят..
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, для каждой железки есть температурный диапазон
<shenmue> чот мне кажется комп хрен заработает при минус пятидесяти
<XuMuK> shenmue: так это логично... аккумуляторы дают энергию вследствии химический реакций, а они протекают быстрее при более высоких t
<[Raiden]> иметь варианты восстановленя нужно в общем. Я считаю. Если порытья на полке я могу и вин 95 переустановтить\восстанвоить :)
<shenmue> да просто думаю мне не повезло либо действительно проблема обычная для железа
<XuMuK> а я весь хлам выкидываю)
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, если при комнатной Т проблемы - то это железо
<shenmue> щас вспомнил что айфоны в финляндию не постовляют. там холодно и они не работают =)
<XuMuK> shenmue: я бы не сказал, что обычная... в диапазоне 0-40 не должно так жестко проявляццо
<shenmue> Sergey_IT не при комантной. а при уличной
<Sergey_IT> так ты про <33 говорил
<shenmue> зимой дома курю. и когда ухожу осталвяю окно открытым что бы проветривалось. соотвественно за день температура до уличной падает
<XuMuK> shenmue: йафоны туда не поставляют не изза холода, а изза нокии)
<Sergey_IT> первыми не будут работать карлсоны
<XuMuK> shenmue: но как тока ты закрываешь окно, она за полчаса восстанавливаецо до уличной, ибо дома топят поди
<shenmue> я прихожу и грею ес-но до 20. но факт в том что где то при нуле и ниже проблемы с железом
<XuMuK> странненько
<shenmue> пока не нагреется тупо не пашет. как тока 33 градуса примерно то сразу всё пучком
<shenmue> хм.. может микротрещены какие? металл нагревается. расширеется. есть конктанкт
<shenmue> от холода наоборот
<[Raiden]> бывает
<Sergey_IT> в описании думаю дианазон температур для компа 15-25°
<Sergey_IT> для всех подвижных частей температура важна - диски и их головки, вентиляторы
<shenmue> да.куллеры жужжат сильно пока холодные
<shenmue> кстати мне тут электронную сигарету подарили
<Sergey_IT> для двигателя в машине разброс рабочих температур градусов 10 - не зря
<XuMuK> у каго нить сэндибридж с турбобустом есть?
<XuMuK> и5 или и7...
<[Raiden]> есть корка2  гнатая
<XuMuK> да не, мне для эксперимента)
<XuMuK> прикольный у VirtualBox About))
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/461559/5bd96a57
<XuMuK> тока я бы бабочку нарисовал над костром и с горящими крыльями))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> кстати, кто нить знает как ффмпег заставить >1 ядра юзать?
<shenmue> по моему он это не умеет
<shenmue> зато как то умеет задействовать видюху
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: а для чго бы им пользуешся?
<pr0mode> всем спокойнй
<[Raiden]> сн
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: конвертация видео
<XuMuK> shenmue: ты про куда-ядра?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: попробуй конвертировать с помощью mplayer2
<shenmue> честна не помню. чот хотел в убе запустить а там нужно ффмпег пересобирать со своими няками а мне было влом
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: влом его синтаксис учить) ффмпег то я уже давно освоил)
<shenmue> мне проще скриптом на ночь за раз по 5 фильмов кодить
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а он больше чем в один поток может чтоль?
<[Raiden]> тогда погугли ffmpeg-mt
<shenmue> хотя ... хм.. там же есть опция количество процов
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: multi threading чтоль?)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: вон что выдало) http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDgQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.opennet.ru%2Fopennews%2Fart.shtml%3Fnum%3D30017&ei=Xk9qT62HL8bMhAf-u-WLCg&usg=AFQjCNHyDKdDLRQ-jM3jY4gyMJ-FGSqaxg&sig2=AAz6ZqZ3hZ4X-ud6MhWiOQ
<shenmue> -threads
<[Raiden]> значит пересобери или ключи смотри )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: всмысле я про то, что они включили фишки мт в обычный с версии 0.7
<Lex_S> в генте для этого тупо use флаг -threads
<Lex_S> точнее без минуса
<XuMuK> This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
<XuMuK> вот так новость..
<[Raiden]> если бы включили - то грузило бы не 1 ядро. Значит надо опцию либо пересборку что бы юзало
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле, конкретно в убунте может быт ьсобрано без этого
<[Raiden]> особенно если учест ьчто част ьсофта просто тупо пресобирается из анстейбла дебиана
<XuMuK> artus: зацени)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZeZq1CXE-Y
<XuMuK> правда там тока секунд 15 профита, а остальное - я забыл фрапс отключить))
<[Raiden]> ...я даже встречал софт который просто падает
<[Raiden]> ваще нерабочий )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: в зарелизеной убунте? о_О )
<[Raiden]> выше чел верн осказал, есть ключик  -threads
<[Raiden]> да, в убунте
<[Raiden]> не помню уже что, но сразу сегфолт при запуске
<[Raiden]> и сча у меня ест ьпрограмма из офиц реп imwheell , с ключем -с сегфолт
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе пашет
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: я уже тоже ман прочитал)
<[Raiden]> взял версию от сусеводов с их патчами, собрал - всеравн опадает
<[Raiden]> вот такое бывает )
<[Raiden]> а как ратус юзает анстейбл дебиан - ваще загадка
<[Raiden]> тут хот ьещё через 1 руки прошло
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], у меня не анстейбл а тестинг)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> и он как то постейбле чем некоторые человечные :)
<[Raiden]> я ниразу не ставил, последный позыв закончился тем что я не нашел свежие кеды даже для тестинга\анстейбла
<[Raiden]> может просто день такой был
<artus> кеды всеравно кака, смысл их искать )
<artus> в убунте они может и были ничего, но только потому что в ней де прибивают гвоздями) а так как забросили уже кубунту, то и кед даже на убунте адекватных не будет)
<[Raiden]> Я 4.7 гонял по лмесяца без проблем. Что-то ещё не буду добавлять, пуст ьбудут какой, главное у меня пашут.
<[Raiden]> Её не забросили, а 12.04 будет первой версией с поддержкой 5 лет
<[Raiden]> 1 мужик перестал зарплату получать  -всё что именилось
<[Raiden]> artus: а можешь сказать что ты использешь? если не спится )
<artus> [Raiden], в смысле ?
<[Raiden]> а.. я кажется вспомнил, ты говорил про коробку )
<[Raiden]> в смысле какое де
<artus> [Raiden], пока сижу на полусломаных кедах, с убитым фреймбуфером и вырубленым кроном ) потому что надо пока месть работать, а садится и пилить де ближайшие 2 дня точно не хочется)
<artus> [Raiden], потом нафиг все снесу, поставлю с нетинстала базовую и натяну коробку
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> имхо по умолчанию кде никак не юзает крон
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> [Raiden], ты не понял, по крону запускаетцо какая то запчасть от кед котора мне ложит fs
<XuMuK> пойду я переселюсь из пункта А в пункт Б...
<[Raiden]> artus: правила крона легко посмотреть, по иде
<[Raiden]> е
<artus> нада только есксана поймать и выпытать его как в pekwm пару нюансов поправить )
<artus> [Raiden], дык я ж не знаю чего там сломано ) я на всякий после загрузки потушил крон вообще, и ниче, все работаеть )
<artus> при том что до этой манипуляции я как то пол дня не мог понять почему у меня тупо отваливаются винты
<artus> и главное что, логи то не посмотреть)) ибо ап, и только чатик в памяти жив остается )
<[Raiden]> ну в общм я сомневаюсь что те правила для крона котоыре у тебя ест ькак-либо связаны с пакетами кде
<artus> [Raiden], мм, как тебе сказать, такой же глюк я нагуглил , лечилось выпиливанием всего левого из крондейли, но так как мне лень искать виноватого и всеравно все будет форматится ... :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну я рад что ты понимашь, что дело скорее всег овообще не в де и что это не сложно проврить
<artus> [Raiden], ну что значит не в де ) а в чем тогда ?
<Lex_S> железо?)
<artus> [Raiden], только ненадо сказок про глючность деба ) без кед стоит и в ус не дует )
<Lex_S> вы всё про меганестабильные кеды чтоле:
<artus> Lex_S, какое нафиг железо? которое самолечится при отключении крона ? ))
<[Raiden]> скорее всего с обновленем пришло что-то ещё. Вот и всё. В кде просто нету ничего что использует крон, по крайней мре п оумолчанию
<Lex_S> какой версии кеды хоть?
<artus> 4.7.4
<Lex_S> тю
<artus> обновились с 4.6 и все пропало ))
<[Raiden]> /etc/cron* сам просмотри если будет время и посмотри какаким пакетам отсносится то , что там вызывается.
<Lex_S> 4.8.1 везде уже
<Lex_S> да и 4.7.4 вполне стабильно работали
<[Raiden]> 99.9% что это никак не связан о скде
<artus> Lex_S, да мне и 10.0 даром не надо ))
<Lex_S> тогда я вообще не понимаю, зачем ты их юзаешь если так ненавидишь? снеси к такойто маме и радуйся гному\юнити
<Lex_S> а нет, буду плеваться, всем говорить что говно, но всё равно буду юзать
<artus> Lex_S, дык снесу ) мне от них на данный момент надо то - запускать гимп и браузер )
<artus> Lex_S, а то что они гогно я говорил, говорю, и буду говорить :D
<Lex_S> говори, кто ешает
<[Raiden]> я это говорю не просто так, у меня есть опыт с кде4 ещё до релиза и по последний , ничго при установке не лезит в кронтабы
<Lex_S> снеси весь конфиг кед
<Lex_S> наверняка чтото запоролось после обновы
<[Raiden]> конечно да, но обновилось что-то ещё
<artus> Lex_S, учитывая что обновлялись только кеды и все что к ним гвоздями приколочено ) то как то ...
<Lex_S> на мажорных релизах лучше сбрасывать, чтоб наверняка ничего не отвалилось
<Lex_S> хотя 4.7.4 --> 4.8.0 нормально прошло
<Lex_S> по крайней мере у меня
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: он говорит что кеды асунули что-то в крон и это убивает его фс :)
<Lex_S> эээ
<[Raiden]> вот и у меня такая реакция была
<Lex_S> а что мешает посмотреть что именно очень активно юзает эту фс?
<artus> http://hastebin.com/qomiduvibo.coffee вобщем вот лоог аптитуда после которого все колом стало) ничего жизненноважного там окромя кед не менялось )
<Lex_S> artus: apt-get uninstall kde, нервы целее будут
<Lex_S> что это за [УДАЛИТЬ, НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ] ? ты каждый пакет выбирал по типу да\нет?
<Lex_S> а, пролистал дальше
<[Raiden]> надо смотреть правила крона , если из нег опускается то что убивает. возможно это поставилось до этого лога ) т.к. крон планировщик , а не просто запускалка
<artus> [Raiden], ничего до этого 3 дня не ставилось)
<Lex_S> уу
<Lex_S> да там никак полные кеды
<[Raiden]> оспробер, тз  дата...
<[Raiden]> очень кдешные пакеты
<artus> не, может просто кой то непомук или еще кто ацки глючит, фиг его знает
<XuMuK> artus: и какой версии ща на дебе вичат-дев?))
<artus> XuMuK, девистой) у меня репы сторонние )
<[Raiden]> ещё вичат там, да, что говорит о том, что список не только из зависимостей кде.
<artus> [Raiden], полюбому во всем тздата виновата ) кеды же такие няшки) они заведомо не при чем )
<XuMuK> artus: кстати дааа, я када очередной раз давал кедам шанс у меня тоже этот драный непомук кушал ресурсы
<[Raiden]> [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] pstoedit 3.60-1 -> 3.60-2
<[Raiden]> [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] rocs 4:4.6.5-2 -> 4:4.7.4-2 - это я ваще впервые вижу
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: у него похоже kde-full)
<XuMuK> artus: да ладно, не отмазывайсо)) просто скажи версию))
<artus> [Raiden], 4:4.6.5-2 -> 4:4.7.4-2 это кеды все ))
<[Raiden]> 1 пакет да
<[Raiden]> а это? [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] lsof 4.81.dfsg.1-1 -> 4.81.dfsg.1-1.1
<Lex_S> [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] kdevelop 4:4.2.3-1 -> 4:4.2.3-2
<Lex_S> а зачем оно?
<artus> 0.3.7-1 кажись
<Lex_S> я половины этого софта не видел)
<artus> [Raiden], мм, и чем тебе lsof не нравится? ))
<XuMuK> фигасе... у меня в 12,04 0.3.6 стоит
<Lex_S> artus: а что в вашем дебе значит [УДАЛИТЬ, НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ] и [ФИКСИРОВАТЬ, ЗАВИСИМОСТИ] ?
<artus> XuMuK, дык дев же )) дев он там 1н )
<Lex_S> удаление старых версий пакетов?
<artus> Lex_S, это не в нашем дебе, это в аптитуде кошерном )
<[Raiden]> artus: мне не нравится то, что обновлялось не только кде, т.е .я был изначально прав, что дело может быть не в де.
<Lex_S> я просто впервые вижу такую выдачу
<XuMuK> ну это вилами по воде)) то что у дебьяна дев в убубунте может запросто быть стейблом))
<artus> [Raiden], вот ты нудный, ты хоть 10ть пакедов не от кед насчитай тут для начала )
<[Raiden]> initramfs-tools 0.100 -> 0.101 ,
<[Raiden]> [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] grub-common 1.99-14 -> 1.99-17 [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] grub-pc 1.99-14 -> 1.99-17 [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] grub-pc-bin 1.99-14 -> 1.99-17 [ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ] grub2-common 1.99-14 -> 1.99-17
<[Raiden]> и то что я уже назвал
<artus> XuMuK, хе, тама 3.8 уже есть)) но мне стремно запускать обновки )
<artus> [Raiden], прально, вот давай зацеписмя за initramfs-tools и груб, они ж с каждой обновкой полсистемы ломают, полюбому, это же всем уже давно извесно )
<artus> вобщем
<artus> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<artus> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus
<artus> :D
<artus> XuMuK, http://www.weechat.org/download/devel/
<[Raiden]> дело не в фанатизме, а в опыте. По крайнй мере я выяснил что ставилось не только кде и теперь знаю что бы скорее всег оправ. Квест пройден :)
<[Raiden]> а что ты там с этим будешь делать ...
<artus> мдя, фанатик такой фанатичный...
<[Raiden]> нет, если бы ты заявил что хфце поломало твой крон я бы тоже усомнился
<artus> есть такое выражение , смотрю в книгу - вижу фигу ))) ему говориш что обновились кеды и померли нафиг , частично на плаву держатцо если вырубить крон, почему так - не знаю, он не верит , а , ну там ведь еще пруб обновился)) полубому
<artus> он виноват ))
<artus> *г
<[Raiden]> ты вообще говорил что кро портит твою фс )
<[Raiden]> то что запускатся точне
<[Raiden]> е
<artus> я говорил что кеды ломають, если не потушить крон
<artus> а чего в них там ломаеть, я понятия не имею, и какая там зависимость, я не знаю ) и мне даже не интересно )
<artus> но каждые 15ть мин жамкать по ресету - тоже зло )
<artus> причем на крон я вышел когда гуглил про i\o error внезапный, там кому то помогло выкидывание оттуда , я попробовал, видать звезды так стали что и мне свезло )
<Lex_S> посмотри что у тебя в кроне, что мешает?
<artus> а не кедовое у меня только гимп )) ну и фф вроде тоже на гтк , остальное тупо родное
<artus> да вроде все стандартное, не сравнивать же побуквенно все
<[Raiden]> может диск дохнет? если ио эррорс? вылезло просто потому, что за счет обновления кде заюзалос ьне мал оместа
<Lex_S> если стандартное тогда причём тут крон вообще
<artus> [Raiden], оба 2 ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<Lex_S> у тебя что-то вешает винт в какието моменты?
<artus> у меня 1н системный , новый под шаринг медиа, причем не под торентом
<XuMuK> Need to get 34.4 MB of archives.
<artus> Lex_S, неа, тупо берут и приблезительно через 15ть мин работы отваливаются все fs
<XuMuK> ппц... и это при том, что я обновлялсо часа 4-5 назад
<Lex_S> всмысле отваливаются?
<Lex_S> что в dmesg?
<artus> только то что закешировалось в память остается жить )
<[Raiden]> каждые 15 минут... если только непомук запускается для индексации в простое , если он не отключен и читая инфу натыкается на ио эррорс - в это я мог бы поверить, может даже о нвиноват
<artus> Lex_S, ничегоо, потому что когда случается, дмсгу уже некуда писать )
<[Raiden]> но крон реально не юзается
<Lex_S> на ctrl +alt +f1 не реагирует?
<Lex_S> ctrl +alt +backspace?
<artus> ну его я тож на всякий вырубил , может просто кто то смотрит на рабочий крон, и падаеть не найдя ))
<artus> Lex_S, ctrl +alt +f1 у меня пропал как клас )) тобиш там у меня монитор тухнет и все )
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> мде
<artus> хотя если потушить кеды то все гуд ))
<artus> появляется консолько, тамм стартикс и pekwm стартует)
<[Raiden]> ну короче как всё переставишь, помониторь логи на ио эррорс на всякий случай
<Lex_S> запусти кеды, воткни tail dmesg на активное окно и жди 15 минут ))))
<Lex_S> раз не мепеключается
<Lex_S> п*
<artus> [Raiden], я их сейчас мониторю, девственно чисто) только логи впнки )
<artus> Lex_S, думаеш самый умный? пытался так поймать)
<Lex_S> что, иксы чтоле намертво виснут?
<artus> выскочило i\o ерор, варнинг все дела, и в этот момент жив оказался только терминал)
<Lex_S> а если поставить на эту же систему любую другую де-вм рядом и посидеть в ней?
<artus> иксы не висли , у меня отсутствовало вообше все, аля отмаунтили все что можно и только память пыталась чего то показать )
<[Raiden]> можно не тайл, можно  писат в цикле в файл с небольшой задержкой.
<[Raiden]> а потом ребутнутся и погрепать
<[Raiden]> хотя фиг с ним действительно. после реинстала будет видно )
<[Raiden]> повторится или нет
<artus> [Raiden], если только писать куда нить в мир по ссх сливая
<artus> в том то и дело что не будет , 2й день же сижу и все прекрасно ) могу на поржать врубить крон, но стремно) оно когда отваливается начинает винт ацки дергать )
<[Raiden]> да ладно , переживем
<artus> [Raiden], поверь, я тоже поначалу думал что железная трабла , думал даже что бп приплыл, мало ли, все проверил , стуки подземные какие то )
<[Raiden]> у меня самое частое правил ов кроне это
<Lex_S> хз, у меня такого никогда не было
<[Raiden]> # Activity reports every 10 minutes everyday
<[Raiden]> 5-55/10 * * * * root command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1
<Lex_S> что-то я совсем засиделся
<Lex_S> пойду калифорнию посмарю да спать
<[Raiden]> хотя вот ещё какой-то бред, надо закоментит ьнафиг
<[Raiden]> */5 * * * *     root    if [ -x /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue ]; then /usr/bin/gsmsmsrequeue; fi
<[Raiden]> The GNOME 3 tagline is "made of easy."  Easy for who?
<[Raiden]> попалось
<[Raiden]> Легко для новых Linux-пользователей, выходцев из Windows, или Mac? Учитывая, что GNOME Shell является одним из наиболее чужеродные графический интерфейс, который мы когда-либо видели, ничего подобного, скорее всего.
<artus> а юнити наиболее интуитивнопонятный ))
<artus> ога, особенно с криками аааа, где тама переключается раскладка ))
<[Raiden]> юнити тоже не ахти, по крайней мере не вин юзеру.
<[Raiden]> лхде наверное самый понятный всем
<artus> у вин юзеров сецчас тоже не фонтан )
<[Raiden]> это точно )
<artus> особенно после фраз - гуглил как восмерку выключить )
<XuMuK> artus: эта фраза имхо уже мем)
<[Raiden]> типа как выйти из вима ))
<[Raiden]> раньше популярный был вопрос, нано не поставлялся по умолчанию
<artus> хе, в далеком 3м году я первый раз из вима таки ресетом выходил :D
<[Raiden]> в рсс попалось. emember Saturday, 10am to 6pm CET, #kde-devel on Freenode, be there, help our community!
<[Raiden]> будут тереть про кде 5
<[Raiden]> на фриноде )
<[Raiden]> про гном 3 отсюда копировал ,  http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fedora-16-gnome-3-review,3155-27.html
<[Raiden]> я наверное и правда фанатик, если читаю такие рсски в такое время...
<artus> )))
<Lex_S> ух
<Lex_S> давно я хенка муди не смотрел
<Lex_S> терь можно и поспать пару часов
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-22
<[Raiden]> иди уже
<[Raiden]> )
<elephantoms>  всем привет!   скажите пожалуйста, как узнать точки монтирования разделов диска,  /home /var итд ?
<XuMuK> mount | grep '/home '
<XuMuK> ой
<XuMuK> поздняк
<XuMuK> какой нетерпеливый типог
<scogra> Ошибка GPG: http://download.virtualbox.org lucid Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG и дальше ключ идет
<scogra> как успокоить можно?
<XuMuK> скачай новый/правильный ключ
<scogra> че-то бестолку
<Aiveri> всем утра
<TheFalkorr> активненько
<TheFalkorr> 100 метров обновлений ос вчера нагрузили
<TheFalkorr> причем основательно
<bosyi> да, пакетов много обновляют. когда бета 2?
<bosyi> релиз 28 апреля?
<TheFalkorr> бета фриз седня
<TheFalkorr> бета2 через неделю
<TheFalkorr> в бете 2 гномокомпоненты уже будут 3.4, а не 3.3.91
<TheFalkorr> тем более в апреле файнал фриз
<TheFalkorr> вот и сливают все фиксы активно
<User406[web]> .f
<Vlad___> прювет всем!
<User406[web]> подскажите пожалусто! перенес папку var на рабочий стол. теперь ubuntu  не загружается, могу войти тока в терминал. можно както вернуть папку назад или переустонавливать надо
<Aiveri> User406[web] ггг а нафиг ты ее туда перенес :LOL:
<User406[web]>  да ппц  затупил))
<User406[web]> тока начинаю изучать  убунту)
<TheFalkorr> User406[web]: верни на место и все
<TheFalkorr> и не трогай ты системные файлы.у тя есть домашняя директория.больше тебе никуда не надо
<User406[web]> как вернуть на место  )
<openvoid> mv ~/var /var
<openvoid> вроде
<openvoid> с sudo
<openvoid> но права ещё может другие стали
<User406[web]> пишет что-то   типа системные файлы  и не переносит(
<openvoid> с sudo попробуй
<Aiveri> User406[web] из-за тебя я свою var снес
<User406[web]>   ыы) LoL
 * Captain_Picard поднес руку к лицу
<User406[web]> еще подскажите сразу как в терминале  папке  переназначить права чтобы можно было удалять   копировать итд
<openvoid> я бы подсказал, но чувствую лучше не стоит :)
<TheFalkorr> User406[web]: у тя итак права на все папки в домашней директории
<TheFalkorr> User406[web]: какие тебе еще надо
<Vlad___> чума
<brestows> Хай
<User406[web]>  сейчас попробую вернуть   вернусь минут через 10 напишу  какую ошибку выдовать будет зарание всем спасибо
<bosyi> кто в гугл сдавал свой номер телефона для безопасности?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bosyi: было такое, жалею
<TheFalkorr> я
<TheFalkorr> у мну слишком много на акк завязано, чтобы рисковать взломом
<TheFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а че так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> TheFalkorr: зачем он ему? в альтруизм не верю
<bosyi> TheFalkorr, как там правильно номер телефона вводить? полностью типа 3806328907** или можно как в стране звонить 06328907** так как мы выбираем страну из списка уже....?
<bosyi> сделали патч который позволяет по клику на иконке лаунчера юнити сворачивать приложение
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: код страны +10 символов номера
<TheFalkorr> 79876543210
<TheFalkorr> +7
<TheFalkorr> dhjlt
<TheFalkorr> вроде
<TheFalkorr> смс с кодом приходят мгновенно.плюс можно звонок заказать
<bosyi> значит я не правильно ввел. мне не приходило
<TheFalkorr> отвалился
<User950[web]> писал выше что перенес папку на рабочий стол    в теримнале пишу   sudo mv Desktop/var /var  выдает mv: cfnnot move 'Desktop/var' to 'var/var/ :Read-olly file system
<User950[web]> что еще можно попробовать написать?
<openvoid> mount -o remount,rw /
<openvoid> а потом мувь папку
<openvoid> и поточнее с mv надо
<openvoid> cd ~/Desktop
<openvoid> mv ./var /
<User950[web]>  я еще совсем нуб в этом   )
<openvoid> повнимательнее надо
<openvoid> sudo mv Desktop/var /var
<openvoid> неправильно
<User950[web]>    уточните    : открывается терминал  пишу mount -o remount,rw /   или надо в какую то папку перейти
<openvoid> ремаунт просто с судо
<openvoid> а когдо мувить будешь - войди в Desktop
<openvoid> [хотя могу чуть-чуть врать
<openvoid> если не входить то sudo mv Desktop/var /var
<openvoid> а если входить sudo mv var /var
<User950[web]>   ну с этим разобрался
<openvoid> если не входить то sudo mv Desktop/var /
<openvoid> вот так сработеат
<User950[web]>  сейсчас запишу попробую  попозже войду  отпишусь надеюсь уже с убунты)
<gogasan> Всем привет. У меня армел и я хочу поставить эклипс. А оно мне и говорит: http://pastebin.com/QJnpg3rM
<gogasan> И еще, где достать сорцы? :о
<openvoid> http://wiki.eclipse.org/CVS_Howto
<openvoid> но если тебе нужны не сорцы эклипса, а просто скомпилять что то другое то сам эклипс как бы не нужен
<gogasan> Мне просто нужна ide для работы в ней.
<openvoid> скорей всего придется мучительно компилять эклипс, судя по ошибке в пастебин в репе не все пакеты для него, хотя пожешь просто поискать пакеты в гугле с для своей архитектуры, может повезет
<gogasan> а, как я понял, пакет эклшипса по версии старше зависимостей. Могу ли я попробовать поставить старую версию?
<gogasan> Если да, то как?
<openvoid> может я сам не правильно понял, мне показалось что в репе нет eclipse-jdt eclipse-pde
<gogasan> они там есть
<gogasan> можно их даже поставить. Но они тоже зависят от какой-то либы, которая тоже есть
<gogasan> но весь гемор в версиях. Они ниже требуемых
<openvoid> как автоматом поставить версию ниже я не пробовал, обычно выкручивался открытием репы в браузере, скачиванием нужной версии и установкой через dpkg -i
<gogasan> Понятно. Зависимости тоже вручную придется просматривать, похоже?
<meole> нужна помощь по ipsec
<openvoid> скорее всего, хотя можешь поставить eclipse-jdt eclipse-pde автоматом
<gogasan> На packages.debian.org есть под мою архитектуру. Том тоже можно взять?
<openvoid> а потом только эклипс нужной версии скачать
<meole> посоветуйте толковый ман по ipsec
<openvoid> с дебиан я бы не рисковал, может нечто непонятное выйти, а может и нет
<openvoid> meole, если мне не изменяет мой маразм ipsec устарел и теперь iptables
<meole> openvoid, iptables эт файрвол)) мне нужен туннель с IPSec  (cisco)
<openvoid> значит напутал сорри, не подскажу
<gogasan> А как репозиторий открыть? А то, мне кажется на packages* только новые версии держат или нет? на .ubuntu 3.7 а на дебиане 3.5
<gogasan> У меня в репозитории eclipse-jdt версии 3.5
<openvoid> http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#view
<gogasan> А зачем они разные версии в репозиторий поместили? :С
<openvoid> скорее всего для 3.7 забыли положить новые
<openvoid> дополнитеольные пакеты
<gogasan> А еще там есть сорцы. Я скачал [eclipse_3.5.2.orig-eclipse.tar.bz2] а там 40 мегов и какая-то фигня внутри. Ходил на cvs а там eclipse-cvs.tgz весит семь гигов. Я наркоман или так и должно быть?
<openvoid> там этих вариантов в cvs штук десять - разбираться надо
<gogasan> Ясно
<gogasan> А можно как-нибудь программно составить дерево зависимостей, а то на бумажке с ручкой не весело
<openvoid> не знаю, я бы на дебиан не смотрел, поставил бы всё что ставится из своего репозитория, а старую версию чего не хватает через веб бы скачал
<gogasan> ладно, посмотрим..
<User144[web]> 1
<User144[web]> писал выше  что не могу  перенести папку назад
<User144[web]>  перенеслась спасибо вам огромное
<openvoid> незачто
<User144[web]> а еще подскажите  если не сложно
<User144[web]> как сделать чтобы в папке  /var/www  можно было редактировать добовлят удалять файлы под обычным пользователем
<openvoid> sudo chown your_name /var/www
<User144[web]> спс
<openvoid> но возможны нюансы в которые отдельно вникать надо
<openvoid> вроде того что движок сайта сам захочет владеть поддиректориями чтобы аплоад работал
<User144[web]>  разберусь потихонечку)
<openvoid> удачи
<gogasan> а можно линк сделать
<gogasan> на папку в ~
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Вопрос несколько не в тему - есть ли роутеры, куда можно вкорячить нормальный linux?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Onkeltem: есть. любой x86 c несколькими сетевыми
<openvoid> смторти на тему dd-wrt и тп
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: любой x86 - это как? пример можешь привести?
<ISaDI> :)
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: и эта, если не очевидно, я спрашивал о недорогих устройствах, которые на рынке есть, которые роутерами зовутся
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: и еще - причем тут вообще x86?
<Onkeltem> Ну, то есть, мы же о линуксе говорим, который работает не только на x-86-ых
<bosyi> open-wrt вроде самая линуксовая. посмотри у них на сайте какие она устройства поддерживает(их много), но нужны дотаточно прямые руки. если что то пойдет не так во время прошивки что бы можно было воскресить роутер
<scogra> Onkeltem<-: купи D-link dir-615. потом за прошивками на сайт http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
<bosyi> как посмотреть когда была установлена система?
<brestows> bosyi: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep created
<bosyi> brestows, спасибо Wed Feb 15 11:33:18 2012
<bosyi> 12.04
<brestows> не вот 15 февраля
<ceval> доброе товарищи, кто-гибудь заводил себе тестовый домен (бесплатный) на dot.tk ? интересует как там настроить mx запись
<mortuary> а где можно 12.04 качнуть?
<SergeyIT> mortuary, а оно тебе надо?
<SergeyIT> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/beta-1/
<bosyi> лучше daily? меньше пакетов обновлять прийдется.
<mortuary> SergeyIT: а почему нет? обновляться же нормально будет?
<sharikoff> трям
<sharikoff> и отвечал он ему человечьим голосом
<sharikoff> "а оно тебе надо?"
<mortuary> ))
<mortuary> где подвох то?)
<SergeyIT> mortuary, можешь текущую поставить http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mortuary> SergeyIT: daily посвежее?
<sharikoff> конечно
<sharikoff> свежее некуда
<SergeyIT> дату не видишь?
<sharikoff> но лучше найтли
<sharikoff> ночью таджики собрали
<mortuary> а при офф релизе опять переустанавливать не придется?)
<SergeyIT> рекомендуют переустанавливать
<mortuary> SergeyIT: они будут чем то отличаться?
<SergeyIT> забекапь - переустанови - сравни
<mortuary> :D
<mortuary> подождать офф чтоли)
<SergeyIT> mortuary, значит еще не созрел...
<mortuary> кстати, никто не подскажет ресурс где можно посмотреть и сравнить приложения входящие по умолчанию в те или иные дистрибудивы?
<SergeyIT> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gogasan> openvoid: спасибо! Сделал. Часть пакетов с дебиана, но пашет.
<SergeyIT> значит уже весна...
<mortuary> хм.. а у нас как, LXDE считается быстрее крыса?
<SergeyIT> mortuary быстрее крысы бегает
<bosyi> к 12.10 сделают новую систему управления окнами. http://ubuntunews.ru/news/spread-12.10.html
<mortuary> я только что узнал что в 12.04 будет гном классик 0_o
<bosyi> mortuary, из коробки или нужно будет ставить отдельно?
<bosyi> скорее отдельно нужно будет ставить
<SergeyIT> mortuary, не будет
<mortuary> SergeyIT: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<mortuary> ну в общем да, из коробки его не будет
<mortuary> вы правы
<sharikoff> Медведь, который 10 лет прожил с цыганами, не ложится в спячку, чтобы у него ничего не украли.
<chapt> sharikoff рассизмом попахивает )
<TheFalkorr> с
<TheFalkorr> chapt: а ты отключи дурацкую политкорректность и прочий маразм - сразу запахнет простым юмором
<brestows> TheFalkorr: в тему :)
<stasdizzi> после сегодняшних обновлений 12.04 заработал Ubuntu One
<nicloay> чорд все интересное пропустил..
<Link-King> Всем привет!
<Link-King> Кто может подсказать по настройкам почтовика на Postfix? Интересует маленький вопрос.
<Kyshtynbai> Link-King: излагай
<Kyshtynbai> sharikoff: примус! пивная! ещё парочку!
<mozilla92> :-!
<mozilla92> не посоветуете плеер отлично проигрывающий аудио-интернет потоки в гноме?
<jlewka> vlc ?
<jlewka> подскажите, а кто нить работал с corosync ?
<brestows> кто шарит в программинге под Lin  на С
<andrex>  /join #gcc
<SergeyIT> andrex, а скиптизеров не посылают... хотя линукс весь на С (
<andrex> )
<|koshka|> Привет
<|koshka|> А ну ест.
<|koshka|> Есть тут ребята, которые сайтики пишут?
<mortuary> сайтики пишут)
<mortuary> а ты с какой целью интересуешься?)
<|koshka|> Да короче у подруги в курсовой там пару таких слов есть
<|koshka|> Я своими словами то рассказала
<|koshka|> Но надо как то по другому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |koshka|: если не своими словами, то можно эти "пару слов" в гугле поискать
<|koshka|> Да искала) подходящего не нашла. Да и с телефона не очень удобно
 * |koshka| пнула [koshka]
<mortuary> слова матерые какие-то судя по всему)
<|koshka|>   artus,  рррр
<artus> |koshka|, ррррррр
<|koshka|> artus, ща в гуглЪ зайду
<artus> давай
<stasdizzi> подскажите, дополнительный репозиторий, до появления 12.04 можно с 11.10 подключать?
<Lex_S> если в нём есть версии пакетов для 12.04 то да
<Lex_S> или искать бекпорты
<Lex_S> или вручную ставить
<stasdizzi> ага, ясно
<stasdizzi> спасибо
<mortuary> а как можно узнать юнити или юнити 2д у меня запустился?
<[Raiden]> или делать
<[Raiden]> бэкпорты
<jlewka> подскажите, а кто нить работал с corosync ?
<[Raiden]> mortuary: что пишет echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<[Raiden]> ?
<mortuary> [Raiden], 2d пишет
<mortuary> спасибо
<[Raiden]> нп
<mortuary> а в 12.04 не скрывается левая панель теперь? это новая фишка?
<jlewka> ладно, мб кто нить знает)
<TheFalkorr> скрывается
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, но по умолчанию нет как я понимаю..
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: а я не помню.нажми правой кнопкой по рабочему столу и нажми чуз бакграунд имаж
<TheFalkorr> там есть вкладка с настройко ланчера
<mortuary> да нашел уже
<mortuary> тепрь доже не знаю как удобнее с ней или без нее :D
<TheFalkorr> я оставил ее
<TheFalkorr> 32 пихеля всего
<TheFalkorr> а квиклисты удобны
<Blohor> А что лучше использовать Gnome или KDE ?
<TheFalkorr> unity
<Blohor> Почему?
<Blohor> unuty?
<Blohor> он же не входит в LTS
<bosyi> бесят такие вопросы.
<bosyi> поюзай сам все и реши что тебе удобнее
<Blohor> спасибо.
<bosyi> нету единого ответа, разным людям удобны разные окружения.
<Blohor> просто я новичок
<Blohor> вот поставил убунту 10,0,4 Гном на виртуалку
<Blohor> сам сижу на 7 :)
<mortuary> прикольно, что skype нет в репах по умолчанию в 12.04)
<baronos> на канале убунту ни кто не сидит на убунту, они все на генту и арч а убунту в виртуалке юзают
<[Raiden]> Blohor: 10.04 уже не интересно смотреть. Сейчас внешний вид и свойства замтно отличаются
<brestows> baronos: привычка.... ubuntu как сигарета вроде бросил, а тянет
<Blohor> :)
<andrex> mortuary: помоему скайпы по умолчанию не в одной бубунте небыло
<bosyi> mortuary, повелось так что skype в партнерском репозитории.
<[Raiden]> Я не курю уже год, даже год и месяц.
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> простите, я на минте привык, что все в коробке) я подключил партнеров, но скайпа все равно не видит
<bosyi> потому что в 12.04 партнерски й еще пустой или почти пустой. до релиза зальют
<[Raiden]> набери sudo apt-get update
<bosyi> скачай дебку с сайта
<[Raiden]> с сайта никчему
<User259[web]> всем привет
<mortuary> хочется с репов, вроде обновился он там какой то странный - VOIP and instant messaging client. Это оно?)
<User259[web]> ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, как мне заставить мультитач заработать в линуксе? у меня моноблок асер 23"
<bosyi> просто когда я еще ставил альфу 2 в репах небыло.. может уже залили
<[Raiden]> а.. хотя может и к чему ) в 10.04 может и небыл ов офиц репах
<[Raiden]> а.. 12.04
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<mortuary> все есть тут)
<User259[web]> ребята, а мне поможите?
<mortuary> помогите же ему)
<bosyi> чат конечно не для таких вопросов я думаю. нужно гуглить по названию устройства + линукс + мультитач
<User259[web]> да блин, купил моноблок, с флэшки загрузился, проверил, а сенсор не робит :(
<User259[web]> а в форточках робит.
<[Raiden]> User259[web]: гугли
<User259[web]> гуглил, не помогло
<brestows> !моноблок acer 20" Linux Multitouch | User259[web]
<[Raiden]> тогда верни виндовс
<brestows> [Raiden]: проще дравишки подправить :) чем вин поставить с нуля :)
<baronos> ну это бред
<User259[web]> может у меня из за того, что убунту one?
<artus> User259[web], причем тут убунтуван?
<User259[web]> говорю же, я просто попробовал тестом, загрузился с флэшки...
<User259[web]> а сенсор не заработал, огорчило...
<User259[web]> я с помощью убунты отгораживаюсь от игр типа танков и батлфилда)))
<artus> User259[web], у меня не работает мышка, может потому что опенофис?
<User259[web]> )))
<User259[web]> сарказм не уместен)))
<[Raiden]> User259[web]: если 11.10 , попробуй 12.04 , больше идей нет т.к. не юзал. Можешь ещё форум попробовать. Только пиши не так, как сюда ,а с указанием модели.
<User259[web]> в пробной версии убунты просто может не быть драйвера для сенсора)
<User259[web]> хорошо
<artus> User259[web], ммм, пробная версия убунты ? убунтуван? веники курить не хорошо, в мозгу необратимые последствия после этого )
<User259[web]> acer aspire z5101
<User259[web]> )))
<User259[web]> злыдня))) это ты вместо того, что бы подсказать))) начал тролить)))
<[Raiden]> У меня чего-то есть подозрение что эти all in one не особо популярны. Действительно не гуглится.
<artus> User259[web], мм, я еще никого не начинал тролить) просто твои вопросы вводят мой моск в когнитивный диссонанс :D
<artus> User259[web], а вообще на форум с выкладкой lspci и lsusb , логом dmesg и адекватно свормулированой темой топика ))
<artus> User259[web], логи на paste.pro и ссылочки народу
<artus> как вариант там или писать хитрый конфиг ксоргу или компилять синаптик с оффсайта , если тач его
<[Raiden]> можно на форумы пописать, для начала. Может кто-то настроил
<[Raiden]> бывает ещё что в других дистрах заводится из коробки ) Хотя возможно это не тот случай. Он может быть достаточно новым что бы вообще не завестись
<[Raiden]> короче смотреть надо
<jlewka> всем спасибо, разобрался)
<mortuary> перезагрузился и раскладка русская слетела)
<User259[web]> понял, спасибо за информацию. буду ждать выхода такого дистрибутива, в котором будет работать :)
<mortuary> весело)
<[Raiden]> Кстати асер этот неплох. Проц довольно быстырй, экран хороший.
<artus> [Raiden], а хорошие процы и екраны на развес уже не продают чтоль?
<artus> *Э
<User259[web]> да, он то хороший, но вот форточки меня подбешивают в некотором отношении... хоть и типа стабильная ось на 64х
<User259[web]> лан, потопал на треню, надо боксировать, пока боксируется :)
<[Raiden]> artus: всё в 1 имеет свои плюсы. Если не заниматься гемороем типа устанвоки линукса. Просто включаешь и всё, там и твтюнер ещё  :)
<artus> [Raiden], мммм, а зачем он нужен?
<artus> вон валяется тюнер то , ток толку, он даже рабочий ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, быстрый комп, место мало занимает, не шумит сильно
<artus> [Raiden], то что у ноута оторвали клавиатуру , и воткнули экран побольше, еще не делает его чем то универсальным )
<[Raiden]> artus: сериалы с варезников тоже ндоедают иногда и тв можно глянуть. И когда устареет опять же можно как тв поюзать на кухне.
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Народ, какую флешку лучше брать? Хочу сделать качественный мультибутовый аварийный flash disk
<artus> [Raiden], iptv же )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> SD/microSD/что?
<[Raiden]> телеканал звезда кстати не попадался в инете?
<artus> [Raiden], причем найти того кто шарит udp по http тоже не проблема ) но думаю тебе 69 украинских каналов и даром не нужны )))
<andrex> Onkeltem: обычную usb на гигов 16-30
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, ssd - и бекапы хранить можно
<artus> Onkeltem, чего под руки попалось то и делай, всего мультибутового, ливка чеголибо и клонзила с гпартедом ))
<artus> кстати клонзила лезет на 128 метровую флешку )))
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: да любую наверное. Мне а-дата не очень понравились, мой комп с неё вообще не может загрузиться
<[Raiden]> а все остальные можно )
<[Raiden]> самое универсальное dvd-rw
<[Raiden]> для всего кроме нетбуков
<artus> чего чего а от болванок пора уже отходить
<baronos> болванки не надежное средство хранения((
<mortuary> а empathy это какая то производная от pidgin?
<SergeyIT> mortuary, не обижай пидгин
<baronos> mortuary: что ты хочешь сделать то там?
<mortuary> я как раз люблю пиджина
<baronos> mortuary: voip замутить чтоли?
<mortuary> да нет, мне просто интересно стало
<mortuary> выглядит то он как пиджин)
<baronos> разница большая у них
<SergeyIT> юзай пидгин
<baronos> пиджин функциональней
<baronos> но эмпати няшка, она интегрированна в гном3))
<[Raiden]> artus: может и пора , но на моем компе это самый безпроблемный вариант. Из 3 флэшек загружается с двух, говорит о том что если бы я прише к кому-то с флэшкой, то мог бы обломаться.
<mortuary> а кстати как нибудь можно настроить программы которые отображаются при клике на конверт или динамик в верхней панели?
<artus> [Raiden], карман для винта умеющий грузить исошки )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у меня видеокарта правда шустрей чем в этом моноблоке )
<[Raiden]> и винтов 5 вместо 1, но зато он тихий и с тачскрином
<artus> [Raiden], ага, фигня что толку с него мало, зато тихо) и с тачскрином, это на десктопе то , как же ж на десктопе то да без тачскрина то ))
<[Raiden]> )
<mortuary> а кто нибудь с такой няшей сталкивался - http://i.imgur.com/yRN9y.jpg ? )) это я так понимаю из-за русского языка, да?
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<[Raiden]> если интел то всё ок
<|koshka|>  пасаны
<mortuary> та самая что в блек листе fx5400)
<|koshka|> Какая щас самая ок среда разработкивеб приложений?
<SergeyIT> gedit
<mortuary> netbeans же
<SergeyIT> mortuary, а зачем тебе дрова?
<mortuary> SergeyIT, у меня при переключении экранов не айс артефакты лезут)
<|koshka|> Сереж)))
<|koshka|> А другое че нить?
<[Raiden]> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fedora-16-gnome-3-review,3155-27.html
<SergeyIT> |koshka|, я на паскале писал
<WlaDiS> все прив
<WlaDiS> кто нибуть тут есть?
<SergeyIT> нет
<WlaDiS> можно как нибуть по простому в ubuntu 11.10 включить gnome
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<WlaDiS> он лично мне удобнее
<artus> зачем тогда было ставить 11.10?
<WlaDiS> просто скачал последнюю
<baronos> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<SergeyIT> выдал...(
<baronos> и будет почти гном2
<WlaDiS> лан спс попробую
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/kingfast-kf1801mcs-1-8-sata-ii-mlc-ssd-solid-state-drive-8gb-82567 - можно брать или фигня?
<SergeyIT>  Onkeltem, для 8 гиг смысла нет
<[Raiden]> для тех кто вообще не может жить бз г2, есть форк
<[Raiden]> и ппа с ним
<WlaDiS> ещё есть вопрос в чём разница 64 bit и 32 также как и на винде?
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], чего ругаешься
<[Raiden]> WlaDiS: да
<WlaDiS> спс
<[Raiden]> WlaDiS: но, с 12.04 32бит версия тоже будет видеть всю рам из коробки
<[Raiden]> тогда будет уже не как в виндовс
<[Raiden]> там пае есть тольк ов серверных эдишенах
<WlaDiS> вот ещё есть вопрос у мя есть img образ с установленной на него ubuntu 10.04 или 10.10 (не помню) можно ли как нибудь установить туда через комп ubuntu 11.04 (на компе img образ неоткрываеться никакой прогой (на win 7))
<SergeyIT> WlaDiS, повтори (
<[Raiden]> можно если руки есть
<[Raiden]> man chroot
<[Raiden]> и mount
<[Raiden]> для начала file name.img , что бы узнать формат. Если тип фс выдается, то проблем с маунтом не будет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЗДраствуйте!
<XuMuK> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто пользуется xfce4 можно ли там сделать что бы когда окошко к краю монитора подносишь оно автоматом разварачивается на пол екрана.
<XuMuK> [v-8]_jupiter: если с компизом дружит, то думаю да
<[v-8]_jupiter> без compiz
<XuMuK> ну тада хз
<[Raiden]> без компиз там можно только включить композит ради хороших теней и ради плавно перехода на другой стол. это всё что умеет из эффектов вм хфце.
<[v-8]_jupiter> так мне не ефекты нужны)
<[v-8]_jupiter> мне что бы экран по полам делить
<[Raiden]> что в общем для среды которая позиционируется как лайт очень даже хорошо - могло и этого не быть
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: это тоже анимация в каком-т осмысле )
<[Raiden]> кстати по скрету скажу, в квине можно двинуть окно так, что оно будет в четверть экрана, не тольк ов половину )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: верю сам делал. Но для работы xfce4 самое то и не могу чтото другое использовать
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: только компиз )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да кеды вапще няшные, мы уже знаем)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тогда обойдусь
<artus> гг
<baronos> фаллбэк юзай
<[Raiden]> альт линукс кстати выпустил 2 дистра на   6платформе, с хфе и кде 4.7.4
<[Raiden]> на опеннете попалось
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: а что мешает использовать компиз если хочется такой эффкт?
<[Raiden]> я на ютубе не редко встречал вертелку кубиков + хфце
<Onkeltem> Я так понимаю SSD MLC хуже SLC?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: он медлянный и ест лишние ресурсы
<[v-8]_jupiter> xfce4-wm просто пуля
<[Raiden]> Ну.. А зачем они? зачем тебе ресурсы компа ,котоыре не заняты? это как денги на ветер.
<[Raiden]> когда надо больше ресусов можно вообще выгрузит ьтекущую сессию и загрузить 1 опенбокс
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: я на работе работаю, а не рюшечки смотрю
<[Raiden]> вот уменя кде, над о100% ресурсов, я просто релогин сделаю в опенбокс
<artus> [Raiden], и как было куча мусора от кед, так и останется)
<artus> причем в памяти уже подгруженых)
<[Raiden]> artus:мусор спокойно лежащий на винте как-то не беспокоит, особенно в наш век, когда уже 3тб на 1 носителе не фантастика.
<artus> так что какая то мифическая экономия )
<[v-8]_jupiter> и вместо compiz мне есть что запустить что бы ресурсы сожрало
<[Raiden]> artus: это не верно, дисковый кэш в лине динамический, а процессы порожденные сессией завершатся при выходе из неё. кроме конечно скрина и nohup
<artus> а, ну да ,если потушить кеды то - 40к метров плазмы в памяти ) экономненько))
<[Raiden]> у тебя после логаута плазма остается в процссах? :)
<artus> [Raiden], чегой? kdm stop , стартую pekwm - в памяти 450м занято , чего там такого то?
<[Raiden]> кажется я рано прекратил верить в чудеса
<[Raiden]> artus: с учетом кэша и буферов?
<artus> садитцо чтоль и на листик выписывать вредителей? )))
<[Raiden]> если да, то несущесвтвнно
<artus> [Raiden], мы берем htop и смотримс , а не кеши и буферы )
<[Raiden]> ты ещё на разделяемую память посмотри.Только сначала риготовь валерьянку
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> шутка если что
<artus> :)
<artus> хе, прикольно , чего делает kget кушаюший 50ть метров в памяти то, если он отродясь не запускался
<artus> kнотифи , 60ть метров, кмикс - 50ть, зачем оно такое надо то? ))))
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<artus> наверно чтоб свободную память чем то забивать) создавая видимость работы )
<[Raiden]> с друго стороны, почему нет? Во тсегодня чл с моноблоком приходил. Он поддрживается в пихивание рам до 8гб.
<[Raiden]> и при таком раскладе кмиксер жрущий 50мб, гораздо лучше , чем 10 лет назад жрущий 5мб
<artus> зачем 8м гигов рама для домашнего десктопа ?
<artus> только потому что можно всунуть? )))
<[Raiden]> ну, если использоват ьпо назначению, как мультимедия, то лишним не будет. Т.е. если ты поставиш ьвин7 и возмоеш ьсовременную игру. то разницу между 4 и 8 гб возможно увидишь на глаз, без тестов.
<[Raiden]> ещё я знаю жнщину одну , звукорежиссера, у неё топовый комп с 24гб рам.
<[Raiden]> говорит мало
<artus> [Raiden], ну для работы же )))
<[Raiden]> в общем дело в задачах )
<artus> [Raiden], так же я тебе могу показать домашний комп с проф платой захвата стоящей больше чем остальное железо, толку то? ))
<artus> [Raiden], а 95% остальных пользователей \ погамать\померятцо :)
<[Raiden]> это точно
<[Raiden]> гтк тема попалась в рсс http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-uAm4KEVmR_s/T2i4J0BC-bI/AAAAAAAAIPg/f8BKO9unHaU/s1600/wow-theme_2.png
<[Raiden]> навание в имни файла
<artus> чей то как то не о чем )))
<[Raiden]> а мне понравилось. боковая панелька правда в наутилусе как-то не очень
<[Raiden]> доэкономились места...
<[Raiden]> то что она заезжает за гибрид строки ввода с панелью управления ( за что я всегда ругал ие7 в воё время)  портит вид.
<User257[web]> Всем привет!
<User257[web]> братцы, сестрички, помогите пожалуйста?
<Escsun> вопросов нет одни эмоции ))
<User257[web]> у меня grub rescue>
<User257[web]> xnj ltkfnm& ^(
<User257[web]> что делать? :(
<XuMuK> переустанавливать
<artus> !grub | User257[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User257[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> читать, чинить
<User257[web]> спасибо! щас почитаю.
<Lex_Sh> опять ктото форматнул убунту забыл про граб....
<Lex_Sh> в*
<artus> ))
<Lex_Sh> скоро в инсталлере придётся делать принудительно sda1 --> /boot
<[Raiden]> авторы груба считаю что деинсталл загрузчика не нужен, т.к. меняется для установки другого и тот всеравн оперезапишет
<[Raiden]> [web] - фейсконтроль :)
<User257[web]> почитал!)
<Lex_Sh> помогло?)
<User257[web]> а без ливСД можно?
<Lex_Sh> можно что?
<artus> User257[web], можно, грузись с ливUSB
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: тебе надо либо последний линк, либо восстановит ьзагрузчик другой ос - по вкусу
<[Raiden]> User257[web]: нужна другая ос в общем. Как ты её загрузишь - пофиг )
<[Raiden]> может у тебя ещё линь естЬ, на другом хдд
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> другой ос это c:/> fdisk c: /mbr
<markmx> а чем у нас блуреи то открывать?
<markmx> влц чота тупит
<[Raiden]> вин 7 там удобно, типа мастера восстановления загрузки  только далее давить
<markmx> и тогда блурей откроется?
<[Raiden]> markmx: какая видеокарта?
<markmx> GTX540
<markmx> в общем... GT540
<andrex> [Raiden]: а мне удобнее загрузить дос за 5 сек чем минут пять ждать загрузки и востановления загрузчика с диска винды
<[Raiden]> самое быстрое будет mplayer или mplayer2  , как использовать vdpau полно инфы.
<[Raiden]> это если закрытый драйвер стоит
<markmx> во у меня две видяхи.. .интелловская еще встроенная
<markmx> оптимус
<artus> больше не значит лучше )
<[Raiden]> andrex: ну, как там удобно для всех, любого уровня подготовки + не над опомнить команды и ключи, только помнит ьчто над ос диска загрузиться :)
<Lex_Sh> andrex: пять минут? О_о я думал у меня привод в ноуте упоротый
<andrex> гг
<User257[web]> может я не правильно объяснил.. на моем нубуке стояли Убунту и W7, жена что-то поделала в винде. щас включаю нубук а он мне пишет invalid extent. grub rescue>
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<Lex_Sh> наверное в офиче документ не открылся
<Lex_Sh> офисе
<artus> User257[web], все ты правильно обяснил) востанавливай )
<|koshka|> Артус!!
<artus> |koshka|, да да ))
<|koshka|> Помоги мне
<|koshka|> Современный искусственный
 * artus помог |koshka|
<User257[web]> ну ладно.. буду ливЮСБ создавать..))
<|koshka|> В ворд или в текстовый документ инфу мне
<User257[web]> спасибо за помощь!
<|koshka|> И на почту
<artus> User257[web], стой
<|koshka|> Не за что
<User257[web]> стою
<artus> User257[web], а наблюдательный читатель, в тех буквах что ему написал бот заметил бы ссылку на бут репаир)) прочел бьы и не задавал вообще вопрсов )
<Lex_Sh> угу
<Lex_Sh> там софтина чисто для этого дела
<artus> или для кого я кнопошконажималку добавлял в описание ?
<User257[web]> <artus> не понял)
<artus> User257[web], http://knigorub.com/34871-Bukvar__N_S_ZHukova_skachat_knigu_besplatno.html , научишся читать сможеш осилить текст в подсказке бота :D
<artus> User257[web], последняя ссылка у бота, по линку пройди)
<[Raiden]> валлпаперы из хромос, некотоыре ничего http://ubuntuone.com/60zkS9zQswx9Jg51FNYxdB
<artus> [Raiden], ссылка на зип ?
<artus> а так посмотреть где можно ? )
<only_you> artus: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/download-chrome-oss-50-new-wallpapers/
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> если ищет кто смотрелку картинок в архивах, посмотрите comix , если на гтк
<[Raiden]> и гвенвив если на qt
<artus> смотрелка должна быть на страничках) а не в архивах)
<|koshka|> Мяу
<|koshka|> Ты мне нашел че то?)
<artus> :)
<|koshka|> Кстати
<|koshka|> Как мне код правильно в ворде вставить?
<markmx> такс... скачал либу для блуреев, там конфигуре.ац нету старого привычного ./configure как быть?
<markmx> впервые сталкиваюсь, и да я олдфаг
<baronos> там есть auto*** файл?
<baronos> или пробуй сразу make
<[Raiden]> как либа зовется?
<|koshka|> artus, ррррр
<Festour> ку всем)
<|koshka|> О
<Festour> я с линукса ОоО
<|koshka|> Снова ты
<|koshka|> Ставь  weechat
<|koshka|> Будь мужиком
<Festour> а на живую юбунту можно?
<|koshka|> Можешь на мертвую
<|koshka|> :-D
<Lex_S> гг
<Festour> это некрофилия ОоО
<Festour> запрещено законом)
<|koshka|> Ребят
<|koshka|> Так как правильно в курсач код программы вставить?
<Lex_S> Festour: ты досихпор на лайве? уже бы 50 раз поставить успел
<Festour> зафтра буду форматировать)
<markmx> кошка - ctrl+pen
<Festour> это надо делать неспеша)
<|koshka|> Я бы уже 1000000 раз поставила
<Lex_S> послезавтра запускать лайв а через неделю ставить?)
<Lex_S> всё это от силы полчаса занимает
<Festour> поставить можно быстро
<Festour> но если это первый раз
<Lex_S> поломать ещё быстрее
<|koshka|> Я вообще ставила когда не было граф.оболочки
<Festour> предпочитаю спокойно полностью изучить
<Lex_S> |koshka|: гентушница?)))
<Festour> кстати
<|koshka|> markmx, в ворде так?))
<Festour> а программы для линукса на юбунту пойдут?
<|koshka|> Лол
<artus> кто такая юбунта ?
<Festour> убунта.....
<|koshka|> Артус
<Lex_S> )))
<|koshka|> Милый
<Lex_S> а убунта - не линукс
<Lex_S> :
<markmx> ооо мплеер показывает мне заставку юниверсал :)
<artus> Festour, для закрепления навыка чтения http://knigorub.com/34871-Bukvar__N_S_ZHukova_skachat_knigu_besplatno.html ))
<Lex_S> ?
<Lex_S> хы
<artus> |koshka|, дааа, ща скину че нить
<|koshka|> И еще глянешь?
<|koshka|> Эвристика в программировании игр
<artus> |koshka|, не, я с закрытыми глазами ))
<baronos> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<|koshka|> А то потеряла(
<Lex_S> Festour: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru для 11.10
<markmx> блин показывать показывает но не дает мотать
<Lex_S> всё на русском
<Festour> артус твой букварь смотреть не охота когда рядом есть реклама от целлюлита....
<Festour> жесть
<|koshka|> Окау?
<artus> вот оно, некоторые найдут любую отмазку чтоб букварь не читать )
<Lex_S> хм
<artus> |koshka|, как то того, у тебя темы меняютцо раз в пол часа ))
<Lex_S> а чего в руководствах всё про первый граб?
<Festour> Лекс, только заголовок меня ужаснул(
<Lex_S> с menu.lst
<|koshka|> Че это
<|koshka|> У меня курсач. Искусственный интлеект и эвристика в программировании игр
<Festour> артус тебе что скрин скинуть?
<|koshka|> Интеллект*
<|koshka|> Festour, погоди
<artus> Festour, зачем мне скрин? скрин юбунты?
<|koshka|> Он пока занят мною
<|koshka|> artus, не отвлекайся
<Festour> ок погожу)
<Tmin10> подскажите, где можно задать вопрос по шеллу?
<Tmin10> а то завтра лабу сдавать, а я с массивами запутался
<[Raiden]> тут попробуй
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Festour> кошка, ты там закончила?)
<Tmin10> такой вопрос, как присвоить двухмерному массиву число 0? st$i1=0 не работает
<|koshka|> Нет еще
<Tmin10> а st$i0='ололо' работает
<|koshka|> Артуссс
<|koshka|> artus, в гуглъ плиз зайди
<rapidsp> его там забанили гы ))
<Tmin10> пишет st=0 : команда не найдена
<artus> :P
<Tmin10> может ещё в какой канал можно написать?
<[Raiden]> а вопрос точн опо шеллу?
<[Raiden]> st$i0 - это что?
<Tmin10> двухмерный массив st с первым индексом $I и вторым 0
<Tmin10> пишу и запускаю .sh файл)
<Tmin10> вроде бы массивы ещё st[$i][0] пишутся, но тогда ругается на неизвестную команду st
<[Raiden]> в баше элемен тмассива выглядит как $name[число]
<[Raiden]> все элементы $name[@] - вроде
<[Raiden]> st$i0 - эт я не знаю что
<Tmin10> $st[$i][1]=0 так?
<|koshka|> Тупой андроид
<[Raiden]> Так наверное тоже нельщя
<[Raiden]> p
<[Raiden]> з
<Tmin10> ./new.sh: строка 24: $'\320\265\320\272\[0][1]=0': команда не найдена
<Tmin10> лаба называется Программирование на языке shell в ОС Unix
<Tmin10> в методичке про массивы не слова, а задания все с ними, в инете инфа странная и противоречивая...
<[Raiden]> я  врятли подскажу. Могу только написат ьпо своему , если знаю задачу ) что надо сделать
<Tmin10> Ввести список студентов с перечнем оценок каждого из низ по некоторой дисциплине. Вывести новый список, содержащий фамилию студента и его средний балл.
<Tmin10> уже написал запрос оценок, осталось всё в массив засунуть и всё
<Sergey_IT> а Си-шников посылают :-/
<Tmin10> хотя можно попробовать 3 одномерных массива...
<Tmin10> я спросил где можно спросить по шеллу, никто не ответил...
<Tmin10> я бы с радостью задал вопрос в тематический канал
<[Raiden]> Я не уверен что в баше есть какие-либ омассивы кроме массивов... видимо одномерных.
<Tmin10> попробую их тогда
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, это не тебе было )
<andrex>  Tmin10 /join #bash
<andrex> теперь доволен?
<Tmin10> там же иглишь
<Tmin10> они мой акцент не поймут)
<andrex> а меня както не очень волнует, translate.google.com
<Sergey_IT> Tmin10, жизнь сурова )
<andrex> ская на него нет
<TheFalkorr> кто помянул меня всуе?
<[Raiden]> мне иногда нарвится по башу голову поломать
<[Raiden]> правда сча не тот случай )
<[Raiden]> всеравно флудите , лучше бы помогли
<WlaDiS> все прив незагружаеться установка пишет [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<WlaDiS> чё делать?
<WlaDiS> в любом дистрибутиве
<Lex_S> это не ошибка
<WlaDiS> а что
<WlaDiS> ?
<Lex_S> а если перевести на русский?
<WlaDiS> раньше вроде решал вводом дополнительных команд во время загрузки с диска
<User218[web]> re
<User218[web]> как на elinks прикрутить javascript
<Lex_S> WlaDiS: пиши конкретнее чтоли, что ставишь, на какой железо, что именно не запускается\не работает и в каком месте
<Lex_S> либо решай проблему вводом дополнительных команд которые ты вводил раньше
<Lex_S> телепатов тут нет
<WlaDiS> во время загрузки с флешки (запускаю установку пишет это)
<WlaDiS> комп должен тянуть
<BPOH> чем можно откусить кусок свободного пространства на диске чтоб установить винду? весь диск сейчас ext4
<baronos> gparted
<User037[web]> нафиг винда
<BPOH> да  сам не знаю хочу сравнить сколько акум под виндой держит
<[Raiden]> ну это уж мы не будем обсуждать
<Lex_S> WlaDiS: а без установки загрузка лайва работает?
<[Raiden]> в 3.3 ядре кстати чего-то патчили насчет жора батарекий
<WlaDiS> хз долго скачивать с моим интернетом лайф
<Lex_S> это патчили ещё в 3.2.5
<Tmin10> в 12.04 какое ядро?
<andrex> WlaDiS: тестдиском пройдись, возможно таблицы разделов слетели
<[Raiden]> 3.2.х
<User037[web]> ibm 600e не звучит в убунте 11
<Sergey_IT> 3.2.0
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: не в курсе когда будет кде 4.8.2?
<BPOH> baronos: установил его но не понимаю как откусить, в двух словах скажи как, все переклацал невыходит волшебный метод тыка
<Tmin10> а х.4 в начале апреля обычно вроде?
<Lex_S> WlaDiS: а что ты на флешку писал-то и каким методом?
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: вроде 6 апреля +-
<User037[web]> а на ibm 600x звук нашла убунда
<baronos> BPOH: ресайз раздела
<Lex_S> у стандартного образа убунты лайв и инсталлятор 2 в 1
<WlaDiS> да на флешку через прогу но с диска тоже
<WlaDiS> самое
<User218[web]> ты убунту снеси а винду установи
<Lex_S> что писал?
<WlaDiS> и с другими сборками такоеже
<baronos> BPOH: но лучше делать из лайфдиска
<User037[web]> люди старый айбем синкпад со вторым пнем 400мгц
<User037[web]> звук убунта не нашла, а виндоуз звучит
<User037[web]> позор убунте
<BPOH> baronos: раздел, отмонтировать, управление флагом больше кнопок нет
<User037[web]> виндовз хр
<Lex_S> User037[web]: старые ядра не пробовал?
<artus> User037[web], и че ?
<baronos> BPOH: gparted а не стандартная дисковая утилита
<Lex_S> скорее всего твоё железо просто в новых дистрах не поддерживается
<Tmin10> User037[web]: троллим потихоньку?)
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule
<WlaDiS> раньше решал проблему Attached SCSI removable disk вводом какойто дополнительной строки там было чтото вроде ahci или scsi непомню чтото такое
<BPOH> baronos: именно она
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: ага нашел :)
<Lex_S> ahci должно быть в биосе если оно поддерживается железом
<BPOH> baronos: GParted 0.8.1
<User037[web]> старые ядра не пробовал ибо малознающ, ставил убунду 7 - там тоже
<User218[web]> как ява на елинкс прикрутить
<baronos> BPOH: щас дам скрин
<artus> User037[web], причем тут убунта к твоему ископаемому?
<WlaDiS> в биосе ненашол нигде ahci вообще
<Sergey_IT> User037[web], какая звуковуха? EISA?
<artus> User218[web], пиши разрабам елинкса
<User037[web]> звук на isa\
<Tmin10> кстати, так и не понял, .sh скрипты написанные на шелле выполняются с помощью шелла или баша, или у баша свой язык?
<User037[web]> thinkpad жаль выкидывать, клавиши удобны на нем
<User218[web]> ясна тут только чушь несут бляди а на самом деле нихуя не знают пидорасы пошли на хуй черти
<Sergey_IT> User037[web], в 7.10 по умолчанию не работало
<User218[web]> ХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙХУЙ
<artus> @kick "User218[web]" пшол вон утырок
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> WlaDiS: винт саташный?
<Lex_S> хотя, в принципе пофигу
<User037[web]> не работало там звуковуха кристалсаунд 4236
<BPOH> baronos: старик не забывай про меня пиши письма)))
<baronos> BPOH: щас дам скрин, или даже видео)
<WlaDiS> вроде да
<BPOH> была у меня такая внешьняя звукавуха)))
<artus> User037[web], ну так читай оффсайт альсы , убунта то звук не играет )
<WlaDiS> да sata винт
<User037[web]> мне надо отойти/. пойду позже
<BPOH> baronos: буду благодарен бескрайне)
<WlaDiS> вот что нашол про мою проблему
<WlaDiS> acpi=opff
<Tmin10> разъясните по поводу шелла пожалуйста
<artus> Tmin10, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> лучше потом извинишся )
<WlaDiS> ладно иду в ребут пробовать
<baronos> BPOH: только не смотри на версию, http://goo.gl/9EDEv и делай лучше постепенно, отрезал выполнил, формат в нтфс -выполнил и все
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: я конечно это знаю, но обычно получается, когда напишешь, подождёшь пару минут, и обновиль вопрос, отвечают сразу, странно это..
<[Raiden]> ну а смысл отзываться на хз что. Ты время онимаешЬ, а вопрос не задаешь
<BPOH> baronos: былоб у меня все так просто)))) не горит у меня кнопочка изменить размер
<baronos> BPOH: лайф сд используй
<baronos> BPOH: так надежней будет
<andrex> а и наче и не получится, окромя как через лайф
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/895438/
<[Raiden]> for fun
<BPOH> а реально из под убунты винду ставить? или она на меня как на дурака посмотрит?
<[Raiden]> BPOH: что занчит из под?  Винду над оставить из винды или с двд\флэша. Можно ещё опоизвращатся с виртуалками, поставить на реальынй раздел, потом гемороиться с загрузкой на реальном железе )
<bosyi> как заблокировать обновление ядра из штатного репозитория?
<bosyi> через синаптик удобнее всего?
<artus> настроить приоритеты реп ? )
<bosyi> я руками поставил 3.3
<artus> ну так чего переживаеш?
<artus> стоит да стоит, никто его не тронет)
<[Raiden]> bosyi: 1. dpkg --get-selections >/sels.txt  , 2. ищешь в файле нужынй пакет и меняешь install на hold , 3. sudo dpkg --set-selections </sels.txt
<bosyi> да не то что-бы переживаю. оно (всмысле 3.2) обновится и ничего не изменится, но зачем если можно заблокировать обновление?
<bosyi> спс
<artus> bosyi, удали штатное, не будет чему обновлятся))
<[Raiden]> bosyi: немного автоматизации http://paste.ubuntu.com/895452/
<[Raiden]> mcedit должен стоять
<bosyi> теперь еще вопрос какие пакеты ставить на холд? там же метапакеты нужно холдить?
<[Raiden]> artus: кстати в след раз пред устанвокой кде можешь так бекапить список пакетов, для отката ))
<artus> ))
<artus> [Raiden], следуйщего раза не будет )
<[Raiden]> bosyi: да все можешь, linux-image* и linux-headers*
<[Raiden]> кстати зачем удерживать ядро?
<[Raiden]> ещё ещё другой подход пересобрать пакет изменив версию так, что он 100% будет новее чем в репах )
<Escsun> а зачем такой подход ?)
<[Raiden]> Ну, если собираеш ьсебе что-то и не хочешь что бы обновилось.
<andrex> а за тем что, в ведре редко чтото заметное появляется для юзера
<[Raiden]> это верно.  чесно говоря, что касаетяс моего железа то как оно работал она 2.6.26 так и пашет. Если бы не менялась версия мал очто оптерял бы. Если только немного отзвчивости, а в жоре рам може и выйграл бы )
<[Raiden]> но новые иферки манят...
<[Raiden]> ц
<[Raiden]> artus: сделай в конце лета ещё попытку будет 4.9 или через год , какой-нить 5.2 )
<andrex> xD
<artus> [Raiden], нененеее девид блейн ))
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ппц сёдня четырёх гигов мало было)
<andrex> рам
<[Raiden]> был день ,я смотрел много тем подряд, и видимо пиджину как-то не понравилась перерисовка ифейса ,он скушал около 3гб
<[Raiden]> такое бывает )
<andrex> ага а я bd видео конвертил 20 гиговое
<andrex> правда так и не понял, чё так много рам сьело, ведь при всём желании оно в 1 момент не может занять 4 гб с лишним
<[Raiden]> я 1 время конвертил не редко видео, ещё до подключение к постоянному инету. А сча как-то  всё находится само )
<[Raiden]> компилятор 4.7 наверное не попадет в 12.04 уже?
<andrex> может и поподёт, оно же долгоиграющее, если опять чего не поменяют
<WlaDiS> если установить ubuntu без загрузчика то что выйдет (просто загрузчик неставиться)
<baronos> WlaDiS: можно потом через чрут с лайфсд установить
<WlaDiS> а там сложно?
<WlaDiS> и установиться ли он?
<baronos> да
<baronos> ну все зависит от твоего умения понимать прочитанную информацию
<WlaDiS> просто при установке пишет ошибку
<baronos> именно на установке grub ошибку даёт?
<WlaDiS> написано настройка загрузчика и появляеться ошибка и выбор куда устанавливать
<baronos> ставь в sda
<WlaDiS> есть вариант продолжить без загрузчика
<Sergey_IT> а что за ошибка?
<WlaDiS> в sda неставиться
<Sergey_IT> текст какой?
<WlaDiS> к сожелению иззи ошики невозможно установить в указанное место
<baronos> можно продолжить, потом просто грузить лайф сд и через chroot делать install-grub /dev/sda
<Sergey_IT> как то никогда такого не было
<baronos> хотя хз может и не юудет ставить, если сейчас не ставит. но можно через --force попробовать инсталл-граб
<WlaDiS> ну вот ща пишет
<artus> baronos, можно загрузитцо с ливки, проинсталить гуевинку, и жамкнуть кнопашку "запилить груб" а не искать ошибки в последовательности чрута )) тут же бубунтовцы ))
<baronos> artus: можно, но я привык к чрут)
<Festour> кто в последнем ассасине криде играл?)
<shenmue> всем пыщ =)
<Festour> кстати если я правильно понял то у убунты и макоси одно ядро?
<shenmue> не правильно
 * grad сменил настроение "кстати если я правильно понял то у убунты и макоси одно ядро?"
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> ну вообще да. по сути у них по одному ядру. у каждого свое
<grad> Festour: как же ты пришел к этому выводу?
<shenmue> где то была убунта на ядре соляры
<shenmue> или фряхи
<grad> и какое ядро там используется
<shenmue> то есть бздяхи
<Festour> град, ну просто пользования системы вроде похожи
<Festour> и дизайн опять похожий
<grad> debian/kfreebsd видел, а ubuntu/kfreebsd это что-то новенькое
<Festour> много сходств
<grad> Festour: у убунты ядро называется Linux
<grad> Festour: у макоси - mach
<grad> вроде
<mockingbird> как в Ubuntu реализовано переключение интерпретаторов Python, скажем как активировать 3.2.2 главным и текущим?
<grad> или нет
<grad> гм
<grad> мм, mach оно было давно, а щас фиг поймешь что...
<mockingbird> если точнее, то в Ubuntu 10.10
<grad> mockingbird: наверное никак, не? ты ведь сломаешь пол системы если сделаешь python3 основным питоном
<shenmue> nexenta вроде называется
<Sergey_IT> но попробовать то можно
<mockingbird> grad: никак не сломаю, это сервер, здесь на питоне только то, что нужно и это нужно должно кушать 3 версию
<mockingbird> но сносить 2-ю неохота
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexenta_OS ога
<mockingbird> в генте eselect, секунда и готово, есть аналог в Ubuntu? (кроме virtualenv)
<shenmue> baronos, ау любитель извращений. тебе выше подгончик =)
<baronos> shenmue: есть еще такая няшка http://wiki.debian.org/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD :D
<shenmue> баронос доволлен. уже знает как проведет отпуск =)))
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<mockingbird> [Raiden]: мегамозг, ты не в курсе, как переключать интерпретаторы python на убунте?
<[Raiden]> если по кривому, то симлинком, а если по примому, то шабангом в скрипте.
<[Raiden]> прЯ*
<mockingbird> симлинк не вариант
<mockingbird> шабанг? что-то знакомое, но не могу вспомнить что
<grad> #!
<[Raiden]> #!/..
<mockingbird> что планировали накастовать?
<grad> ШАБАНГ!
 * grad скастовал шабанг
 * [Raiden] прыгает с бубном и орёт шабанг шабанг
<grad> :-)
<mockingbird> аа, понял
<Sergey_IT> весеннее обострение началось
<mockingbird> инициализирующая строка, я это называю
<mockingbird> но не катит
<[Raiden]> а больше никак.
<grad> ты б сказал что ты хочешь сделать и зачем это нужно, а то имхо ты чего-то странного хочешь
<grad> "переключить питон на сервере"... с трудом представляю что это может значить
<[Raiden]> например те же сс и с++ переключаются либ осимлинками либо в мейфайле сразу вызывается конкретнй бинарник типа /usr/bin/gcc-4.3
<[Raiden]> так же и с шеллами и интерпритаторами
<[Raiden]> либ осимлинк, либ оуказание в скрипте чем исполнять
<grad> есть какой-то update-alternatives
<grad> для управления такими симлинками
<[Raiden]> а.. есть
<grad> но это всё равно весьма странное желание
<mockingbird> смотри, на сервере всё, что будет натравливаться на интерпретатор - ожидает наткнутся на 3 версию, это может оказаться просто текст, скрипт или любой другой фигнотеть, без шабанга например
<grad> python2/3 это тебе не gcc-4.[3/4]
<artus> mockingbird, а чем тебе симлинк не нравится?
<grad> mockingbird: ну пропиши тогда во всех этих скриптах #!/usr/bin/env python3
<[Raiden]> ясн очто это не одно и тоже, но подменяются одинаково по сути
<grad> или сделай в .profile export PYTHON=/usr/bin/python3
<grad> в системе у тебя как минимум apt есть, который свалится если симлинки подменить
<[Raiden]> первый вариант лучше тем, что энв ищет в $PATH, а во втором конкретный путь
<[Raiden]> например в фрибсд будет точно не /usr/bin/python3
<mockingbird> эти все варианты мне известны, но в других системах, типа freebsd или gentoo linux, например, есть средства (помимо virtualenv) переключения интерпретаторов
<[Raiden]> )
<mockingbird> eselect например
<artus> grad, вот и не нужен ему апт ))
<[Raiden]> mockingbird: тут есть /etc/alternatives
<mockingbird> apt не нужен, очень длительно время ничего устанавливаться, обновляться или сносится не будет
<[Raiden]> но если ты просто преключишь питон на третий то это будет ошибка
<[Raiden]> можешь поломать скрипты писанные для второго
<[Raiden]> поэтому самый врынй способ шабанг )
<mockingbird> придётся писать правило первой строки тогда, в принципе тоже нормальный вариант
<mockingbird> наверное самый легкий
<mockingbird> будет парсить, если нет строки с шабангом на 3, значит вставлять
<[Raiden]> указание чем исполнять это одно из первых правил в никсах в любому скриптовом языке
<[Raiden]> первое попввшееся вводное руководство:
<[Raiden]> Чтобы сделать скрипт на языке Python исполняемым в консоли — нужно, чтобы первая строчка имела вид
<[Raiden]> #!/usr/bin/python
<[Raiden]> ...в гугле попавшееся
<[Raiden]> делаем ставки, выйдет ли в 2012 питон4 )
<baronos> нет, в 2012 все погибнет )
<baronos> так что этот год буду наслаждатся гном3))
<[Raiden]> не, марти макфлай летал в 2015 год, в 2012 году конца не будет :)
<baronos> уахахаха)))
<baronos> тогда подожду скейтолет)
<shenmue> он в 2010 летал
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<shenmue> аэроборд
<baronos> В семье Марти МакФлая (Майкл Дж. Фокс) и его будущей жены Дженнифер Паркер (Элизабет Шу) в 2015 году большие проблемы.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: садись , два
<shenmue> =(
<baronos> shenmue: ты поди баттл тоад не проходил?))
<shenmue> раза три проходил
<shenmue> но ни разу целиком не проходил
<shenmue> baronos можно еще спрашивать кто в донки конге 101% секретов собирал
<baronos> не понял название игры, на энглише как будет?
<shenmue> donky kong
<baronos> в эту я не играл
<shenmue> donkey* та что на снес в 94 году вышла
<|koshka|> Шо так тихо
 * |koshka| пнула [koshka]
<mockingbird> а кто помнит игры с аудиокассет?
<shenmue> я
<mockingbird> до 93г., когда начали дискеты повсеместно вытеснять ленты
<mockingbird> shenmue: какие например?
<mockingbird> я только элизу
<mockingbird> образы крутятся в голове, но вспомнить конкретную игру не могу
<shenmue> на уме вертится вспонить не могу. понг только шариком кубики разбивать
<mockingbird> а было шт. 20-30 точно
<mockingbird> это не пинг-понг, а арканоид назывался)
<shenmue> точно
<shenmue> 500 уровней что ли было
<mockingbird> волейбол помнишь? два шарика прыгали с лицами
<mockingbird> мяч через сетку
<shenmue> неа
<shenmue> у друга играл. своего компа не было
<mockingbird> shenmue: http://www.classicdosgames.org/images/screenshots/cga2/Arcade_Volleyball.png
<shenmue> 403
<shenmue> так я мульт смотреть
<mockingbird> shenmue: у меня свой ПМЭВМ был, Поиск 1.6 завода Электронмаш, 2 мегагерц процессор и 128 кб. памяти
<|koshka|> Оу оу
<pr0mode> вечер добрый
<[Raiden]> и тебе...
<pr0mode> ммм, обнова 2.6.32.40 на лтску вышла...
 * pr0mode reboot
<novuyUbuntoid> Прив, подскажите плиз как прокручивать консоль?)
<novuyUbuntoid> ну или контролировать выдачу ps -ef что бы ее было видно всю а не конец..
<rapidsp> |more
<novuyUbuntoid> спасибо большое
<rapidsp> или ps -ef | less
<Amblnb-> pr0mode: Оно же давно вышло.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-23
<sharikoff> ьж
<sharikoff> мягкая ж
<meole> Народ, требуется квалифицированный совет по IPSec (Ubuntu 10.04)
<sharikoff> чо там не так?
<meole> на чем лучше поднимать? ставил опенсван по разным мануалам не помогло есть варианты?
<meole> sharikoff, есть мануал толковый? чтоб пройтись по нему может я накосячил где?
<sharikoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<sharikoff> неповеришь
<sharikoff> задача какая?
<sharikoff> есть 2 офиса и их надо связать
 * sharikoff за тебя говорит
<nicloay> народ привет :)
<sharikoff> бж
<nicloay> вобщем у меня така хрень, исторически сложилось что на сервере стоял pptp на ней поднималось приложение
<nicloay> теперь туда добавился еще опенвпн
<sharikoff> какое щасте
<nicloay> на сервере ip 192.168.0.1 pptp 192.168.8.1  openvpn 10.0.0.1  сервер слушает не навсех интерфейсах а только на 192.168.8.1
<sharikoff> а надо что?
<nicloay> получилось так что на сервер по openvpn  можно зайти только тогда когда ктонить законекченпо pptp  -из за того что интерфейс 192.168.8.1  поднимается динамически
<nicloay> нужно сделать так чтоб он постоянно висел.
<sharikoff> нифига не понятно
<sharikoff> но здорово
<nicloay> здоров
<nicloay> короче - ты клиент заходит по pptp подинмается интерфейс на сервере
<nicloay> ppp0
<sharikoff> так
<nicloay> вот такой inet addr:192.168.8.1  P-t-P:192.168.8.11  Mask:255.255.255.255
<sharikoff> угу
<nicloay> клиент на 8.11 сервер на 8.1
<sharikoff> я понял
<nicloay> тоесть у нас интерефайес 8.1  есть, если никто по пптп не заходил то и интерфейса нет
<nicloay> правильно?
<nicloay> в смысле по дефолту если
<sharikoff> ну как те сказать
<sharikoff> есть сервер
<sharikoff> который слушает какой то адрес
<sharikoff> который уже есть
<nicloay> да.. сервер слушает только адрес 8.1
<sharikoff> ибо коннектиться то надо куда то
<sharikoff> тоесть можно пингануть и без пптп 8.1
<nicloay> неполучится
<sharikoff> почему?
<sharikoff> смотри
<sharikoff> принцип
<sharikoff> я поднял сервак пптп на внешнем интерфейсе
<nicloay> да потому что интерфейса такого нету
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> а куда толпа то коннектится
<sharikoff> в настройках ты указываешь что?
<meole> sharikoff, извини к шефу ходил нет не 2 офиса айоси должны подключаться в офис
<nicloay> у тебя же ppp+ динамически при конекте клиента создаются - а если нет клиентов то и ppp  нету
<nicloay> толпа конектится на другой ip  -
<Gakonis> Я вот ща глупость спрошу. etc-это скриптовый язык?
<sharikoff> nicloay
<nicloay> etc - и т.д. если по русски
<sharikoff> двоечник
<sharikoff> есть серв который присваивает! адреса изпула
<sharikoff> адреса эти 8.х
<nicloay> sharikoff:  смотри - у тебя сервер слушает на eth1 - там левый айпишник - клиент на него конектится и создается интерфейс ppp
<sharikoff> meole ios?
<nicloay> все правильно - моя плохой. забыл сказать что сервер в режиме роутинга - не бридж.
<meole> ага
<meole> макось и айфоны
<sharikoff> iphone?
<sharikoff> meole тебе надо впн пптп
<sharikoff> ифон не умеет ипсек
<meole> sharikoff впн пптп есть не устраивает ифон умеет даже циско айписек
<sharikoff> говорю тебе как владелец 2 штук
<nicloay> ipad умеет ipsec
<sharikoff> это если прогу ставить на него?
<sharikoff> или по дефолту
<sharikoff> или ломаный?
<meole> sharikoff родной по дефолту
<nicloay> хз... у меня джайлбрейкнутый
<sharikoff> meole заскринить можешь с него где настройки?
<meole> sharikoff основные -сеть-впн а там l2tp pptp ipsec
<meole> [jr ofc
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> да да
<meole> sharikoff [jrtq 2 ctr
<meole> sharikoff 10 сек)
<sharikoff> тебе надо l2tp
<sharikoff> nicloay короче я понял так
<sharikoff> есть задача входиь в офисную сеть снаружи
<sharikoff> так?
<meole> да
<sharikoff> а чем пптп то не канает?
<sharikoff> ну можно л2тп поднять конечно..
<sharikoff> тока смысл огород городить
<meole> нужно шифрование АЕС
<meole> 3ДЕС не канает - оч медленно
<meole> требование безопасников
<sharikoff> http://blog.sjinks.pro/linux/294-set-up-l2tp-in-debian-ubuntu/
<sharikoff> не?
<sharikoff> я делал такое но на циске
<meole> я на джунипере делал теперь его нет(
<sharikoff> таааак
<sharikoff> а нука контактики свои =))
<sharikoff> ингда треба поговорить с умным человеком
<sharikoff> у тя какой был?
<meole> NS5GT
<sharikoff> ага там вроде скринос
<nicloay> ну как там с pptp то?
<nicloay> что за интерфейс ppp
<nicloay> есл  inet addr:192.168.8.1  P-t-P:192.168.8.11  Mask:255.255.255.255   , но в системе нет ни одного интерфейса 192.168.8.1
<sharikoff> nicloay zя ж спрашиваю
<sharikoff> задача то какая
<sharikoff> всем попасть в офисную сеть?
<nicloay> задача была чтоб конектится с openvpn на 192.168.8.1
<nicloay> нет - все уже в офисной сети - все ок. просто адрес 192.168.8.1 есть только тогда когда ктонить по пптп заходит - я так понимаю можно виртуальный интерфейс поднять - может поможет )
<unitfree> раз-раз... меня видно? проверка связи.
<sharikoff> видно
<sharikoff> ты вот говоришь а как сеть огрганизована и нафига все это накручено непонятно
<nicloay> да... поднял виртуальный интерфейс все запахало. ура!
<sharikoff> зачем опенвпн и пптп на одном серваке
<nicloay> да. я не спрашиваю :) - мне не интересно - попросили - получите
<sharikoff> meole http://blog.dest-unreach.be/2011/03/03/iphone-compatible-ipsec-vpn-on-an-ubuntu-server-with-ldap-authentication
<nicloay> проблема вобще в том что пптп рвется - из за плохого канала, - поэтому один офис его не использует
<meole> sharikoff спс
<nicloay> а опенвпн - не используют из за всяких сертификатов и мороки (которая конечно быстро решается)
<sharikoff> meole как это правильно то называется разве ипсек?
<sharikoff> у меня динамик впн есть и ипсек в чистом виде
<sharikoff> т.е между офисами
<sharikoff> там надо явно указывать вторую сторону
<meole> sharikoff Ipsec (cisco) прямой цисковский айпесек без l2tp  - он секурней
<meole> sharikoff ввиду того что l2tp over ipsec использует и туннель и шифрование в туннеле от айписек
<sharikoff> так а как вторую сторону динамически то прописать... хотя видел я вроде манчик..
<meole> sharikoff я так понял что циска изобрела протокол но между своими железками только
<sharikoff> я просто делал конкретно между фрей и джуником
<sharikoff> где обе стороны с белыми статическими адресами
<sharikoff> но вроде где то видел как вторую сторону сделать динамически
<meole> а, понятно, вот тоже вроде видел
<meole> sharikoff, в твое статье вроде то что надо Here we are setting up a roaming tunnel: we don’t know where the client is.
<sharikoff> это на убунте
<sharikoff> хотелось бы на железке
<NoOova> hello all!
<NoOova> what is the correct way for adding user to linux/
<NoOova> `useradd` ?
<NoOova> or something more "perl"
<sharikoff>   The Cisco client on the iPhone is not compatible with the SRX. блин
<sharikoff> NoOova по русски
<meole> ))) эт да
<NoOova> sharikoff: блин. я забыл на канал перла зайти
<NoOova> извиняюсь
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: но вообще да
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: хм а что да?
<NoOova> юзать `adduser` ?
<NoOova> т.е. `adduser`
<mortuary> hello)
<NoOova> хелло
<mortuary> заметил такую вещь, что переключалка рабочих столов по ctrl+alt+стрелки вправо, влево не работает(
<mortuary> это в 12.04
<TheFalkorr> умвр
<mortuary> нет списка доступных драйверов в ubuntu 12.04, так я и не понял в чем дело, может отдельно просто поставить?
<mortuary> как то был такой баг, но он решался сменой языка на англ., это не помогает
<mortuary> кто нибудь из присутсвующих на 12.04 есть, у вас как с этим жеда?
<mortuary> *дела
<TheFalkorr> у меня нет проприетырных дров
<mortuary> ну вот и у меня нет, хотя раньше были - 173 всегда рекомендовался
<TheFalkorr> ау меня их нет.вообще.вместе с устройствами, которым они требуются
<mortuary> может это новая фишка и мне тоже ничего и не надо?) как нибудь проверить можно?
<mortuary> в принципе все работает, юнити 2д даже быстрее крутится чем минтовский фелбэк, очень удивился, загрузка вообще моментальная на моем стареньком комбайне
<macht> кто нибудь настраивал тюнеры под осью?
<Mikail> здравствуйте, установил ubuntu 10.04, обновляется, теперь в груб стоит несколько версий 10.04. с ними что то надо делать?
<meole> ничо не делай или мешает?
<meole> а запустишь  dist-upgrade еще появится)))
<TheFalkorr> Mikail: это не несколько версий системы.это версии ядер старые.снеси с помощью ubuntu tweak или забей
<macht> так кто нить курил mplayer или tvtime? последний показывает только через композитный выход, тв ловить отказывается. стоит secam
<TheFalkorr> !xbmc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xbmc'
<Mikail> у меня еще такая проблема случается, уже который раз: время от времени возникает какая то ошибка, и система перестает видеть / раздел,
<TheFalkorr> прям какая-то ошибка?
<sharikoff> macht дровишки надобно
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: крутой у него ирк клиент:))
<sharikoff> банят так то за такое
<macht> у мну beholder voyage, ядро обновил до 3,2,1, подцепляю modprobe tm6000
<macht> потом цепляю звук modprobe tm6000_alsa
<macht> tvtime старая я понимаю, по композитке поднял изображение
<macht> надо через mplayer
<macht> стоп
<macht> когда tvtime сканирует, смотрю в логи он не видит устройство
<TheFalkorr> macht: тыб лучше mythtv покрутил бы
<macht> что за mythtv
<macht> прога?
<macht> My TV которая?
<macht> запустил счас me tv, пока полез в конфиги, ибо пишет нет досупных устройств dvb
<macht> me tv отпадает
<macht> кто нить курил mplayer?
<macht> а лучше beholderы?
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Какой sendmail лучше поставить? Мне нужно только чтобы почту локально слать
<sharikoff> ssmtp
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: то есть он совсем прост?
<sharikoff> проще некуда
<sharikoff> macht тебе со спутника смотреть?
<macht> мне с антенны принимать и записывать
<sharikoff> попробуй vlc
<macht> с каких это пор vlc у нас умеет с тюнера сигналы принимать
<TheFalkorr> примерно с момента написания первой строчки кода
<macht> кхм счас погуглю
<User024[web]> hi all
<sharikoff>  и тебе не хворать
<macht> упс братюни я попутал реально показывает
<macht> а теперь вопрос, как просканировать каналы
<sharikoff> я думаю в инете есть
<sharikoff> подозреваю что надо конфиг писать
<sharikoff> и мышковозом тут не обойтись
<sharikoff> ибо под спутник я писал
<TheFalkorr> да не
<TheFalkorr> вродеб
<sharikoff> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/How-to-make-VLC-scan-all-Analog-TV-channels-and-record-programmed-td1622682.html
<sharikoff> кафеин рекамендуют
<macht> мне бы для начала вообще увидеть изображение, а уже потом думать о записи потока
<sharikoff> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/W_scan
<sharikoff> вот еще
<macht> я гуглом так то пользуюсь :)
<macht> вся беда именно в этом сабже
<macht> beholder voyage
<sharikoff> https://simplehacksnreviews.wordpress.com/2012/03/06/use-w_scan-and-create-config-scan-files-vlc-kaffeine-mythtv-and-me-tv/
<macht> счас читкану, спс
<Vipmister> Здравствуйте! Кто может оказать мне помощь по ubuntu?
<macht> а что такое
<Vipmister> я не понимаю тут ничего, напишите мне в icq 478797279, пожалуйста, кто хорошо всё знает по убунту
<TheFalkorr> !faq | Vipmister
<ubuntuhelp> Vipmister: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<macht> хорошо знает ВСЕ знает по убунту
<TheFalkorr> Vipmister: надеюсь, читать то умеешь?
<macht> только гугл
<macht> и то иногда не помогает
<macht> :-S
<sharikoff> главное правильно спросить
<TheFalkorr> !pm | Vipmister
<ubuntuhelp> Vipmister: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<mortuary> я может уже вообще, но я не пойму как перетащить окно на другой рабочий стол в 12.04 :D
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: правой кнопкой по заголовку и читать
<TheFalkorr> нажать на воркспейс свитчер и таскать
<TheFalkorr> нажать хоткеи и нажать
<TheFalkorr> настроить компиз и таскать
<TheFalkorr> выборов много
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, lol спасибо
<mortuary> у меня компиза нет, 2д же
<mortuary> привычные хоткеи для переключения не работают
<macht> рогалики выписываются, тюнер цепляется в dev/video0 но не уходит дальше
<tester> ktonubyt ewe polzyetsya 9.04 jaunty ?
<brestows> привет!
<tester> hello :)
<mortuary> а в бетта версии обновления приходят вообще?
<brestows> tester: used http://www.translit.ru/ for russian text
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: нет, сынок. это фантастика.
<mortuary> )
<TheFalkorr> и 100 метров обнов, что ток с утра поставил - эт ваще миф
<mortuary> хм, а у меня нету ничего
<TheFalkorr> у меня между перезагрузками несколько ядер может смениться
<TheFalkorr> а ты apt-get update делал?
<mortuary> вот сделал
<tester> kcm_keyboard_loyout not_found :D
<mortuary> все равно пусто)
<TheFalkorr> так неудивительно, что нот фоунд
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: смени зеркало с русского на офф
<tester> po4emy?
<TheFalkorr> !tranlit | tester
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tranlit'
<TheFalkorr> !translit | tester
<ubuntuhelp> tester: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<tester> BoT 9 u ne mogy)
<TheFalkorr> @devoice tester
<TheFalkorr> странный он.ни вопрос спросить.ни писать хотяб транслитом не может
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, http://pastebin.com/Zz7eS73N
<mortuary> просто ru. грохнуть?
<mortuary> или на en заменить
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: update manager запусти
<TheFalkorr> и нажми параметры
<TheFalkorr> а там сервер выбери
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, смотри какая няша http://imgur.com/ok0r3
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: ну так
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: а ты чего ожидал после стольких пропусков.он сначала обновит основные компоненты.потом второй раз оставшееся
<TheFalkorr> чтобы безопасней было и ниче не упало во время самого обновления
<mortuary> я уже испугался
<TheFalkorr> а прочесть?
<mortuary> прочел)
<mortuary> 500+ пакетов, ок)
 * TheFalkorr по этой причине и не использует русское зеркало
<mortuary> а чего в нем плохого?
<TheFalkorr> artus: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fdnjdibmddfgbdohgacjakddhncfhpcf?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon
<stronzo> итак
<stronzo> Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<stronzo> но это ложь
<stronzo> на айбиэм 600е 4432 а не 11
<NoOova> Господа что может быть такое
<NoOova> гном как зависал так и зависает
<NoOova> гном3.2.2
<NoOova> делаю в консоли gnome-shell --replace --display=:0.0 он прекрасно отвисает и больше не зависает
<NoOova> но все меню в каких то артефактах
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-03-23%2013%3A13%3A06.png+
<NoOova> как то так
<NoOova> только без плюсика на конце
<capitanK> привет
<capitanK> установила через wine про100, нужно пропатчить файлы, как найти папку с установленной про100
<capitanK> по умолчанию вайн поставила на диск С
<baronos>  ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<capitanK> где базируются проги, которые вайн инсталирует?
<baronos> capitanK: если во время установки через вайн не менялипусть то по умолчанию будет ~/.wine/drive_c/
<baronos> capitanK: то есть это в домашнем каталоге, ctrl+h нажми и там будет папка .wine
<sharikoff> мама забери меня отсюда
<andrex> )
<sharikoff> andrex дарова
<sharikoff> всетаки спрошу тебя еще раз ты не в диагностическом центре работаешь? =)
<sharikoff> скажи мне что я тебя уже спрашивал
<sharikoff> кто знает что такое ipfix
<[Raiden]> nvidia 295.33
<[Raiden]> долго не выпускали после .20
<HarryShprottey> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, почему Vidalia мне выдаёт следующее сообщение? http://paste.pro/5146003 Я понял что надо из под рута запускать, но раньше всё нормально было
<andrex> шарикофф издеваетцо
<HarryShprottey> что необходимо сделать?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey:  оно не пишет что надо от рута
<[Raiden]> ты как-то не так понял
<[Raiden]> оно пишет что the directory "/var/run/tor" needs to exist
<[Raiden]> папка должна существовать и
<[Raiden]> and to be accessible only by the user account that is running Tor.
<[Raiden]> доступная только аккаунту с которого тор пускается
<sharikoff> и принадлежать миравому империализму из под которого запускается тор
<HarryShprottey> папка существует. Под рутом работает. Но раньше я просто из даша запускал видалию и всё ок. А сейчас приходится sudo vidalia
<sharikoff> как в первую брачную ночь принадлежать только ему
<HarryShprottey> о, уже и из под рута не запсукатся
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: весенний бред по фрейду ))
<otake> Всем здрасте
<sharikoff> [Raiden] согласись у меня литературнее перевод
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<HarryShprottey> Вот полный лог http://paste.pro/5146004
<sharikoff> в стихах еще можно
<User165[web]> Всем привет
<baronos> у меня почему то тоже сомнения по поводу "тор" :)
<sharikoff> у папки владелец один
<sharikoff> только тора властелин
<sharikoff> =))
<HarryShprottey> а как сделать чтобы все владельцами были?
<HarryShprottey> или просто chmod 777?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> ниугадал
<sharikoff> chown ты сам папка
<HarryShprottey> спасибо
<sharikoff> точнее chown -R ты сам папка
<sharikoff> да да
<sharikoff> я папка
<sharikoff> у меня сыну 4 месяца
<sharikoff> =)
<HarryShprottey> :)
<sharikoff> еще мамка есть но это уже chroot
<sharikoff> =)
<HarryShprottey> sudo chown -R:v /var/run/tor нужно ли : ? Я нагуглил. Но там после :идёт debian-tor я так думаю, в моём случае будет нечто иное?
<HarryShprottey>  
<sharikoff> папка где тор лежит
<sharikoff> вот заклинание човн на нее
<HarryShprottey> я пробую. Пишет что мол chown invalid option
<HarryShprottey> - -:
<andrex> chown -R user:group /path
<User165[web]> Блин помогите. Где ламеру почитать, как установить линукс параллельно с хп?
<HarryShprottey> ubuntu.ru
<sharikoff> Before Tor can create a control socket in "/var/run/tor/control", the directory "/var/run/tor" needs to exist, and to be accessible only by the user account that is running Tor.
<[Raiden]> что за :v
<User165[web]> а конкретно
<HarryShprottey> моя учётка
<sharikoff> пока властелин тор на выпустил свои щупальца в виде сокета
<HarryShprottey> user165  сам дистрибутив тебе предложит установить в папку с windows
<sharikoff> ему нужна папка которая должна быть
<[Raiden]> забавная учетка я думаю парвильно -R :v
<[Raiden]> пра*
<sharikoff> и принадлежать тому юзеру из под кторого запускается тор
<sharikoff> онли -тоесть только
<HarryShprottey> v:root?
<sharikoff> толька
<sharikoff> ты в группе рут?
<andrex> !ubuntu-install | User165[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User165[web]: Установка Ubuntu Linux: инструкция для пользователя Windows (в картинках) тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_install
<HarryShprottey> у меня 1 учётка это - v
<sharikoff> смари синтаксис
<HarryShprottey> а как узнать к какой группе принадлежит моя учётка?
<sharikoff> типа chown -R v:v /var/run/tor
<sharikoff> cat /etc/groups|grep v
<sharikoff> увидишь себя любимого там и группа твоя
<[Raiden]> или chown -R v: /var/run/tor , группу не обязательно менять ,если программа говорит о владельце , в прочем пофиг
<andrex> ну я думаю група у него тоже v
<sharikoff> двоеточие не обязательно
<HarryShprottey> Оке, спасибо. Сделал. Теперь пишет следующее Permissions on directory /var/run/tor are too permissive.
<HarryShprottey> теперь чмод надо следать?
<HarryShprottey> сделать*ъ
<sharikoff> теперь дошла очередь до чмод
<[Raiden]> u+rwx
<sharikoff> чмод  664 вар рун тор
<sharikoff> точнее 644
<HarryShprottey> сделал
<sharikoff> HarryShprottey чож так плоха то все?
<HarryShprottey> ошибка та жа
<[Raiden]> по тв сказали, что лето будет теплее нормы ,но холоднее чем 2010 и 2011
<HarryShprottey> Любопытно то, что кроме обновления я ничего не делал. Вроде бы
<sharikoff> тога вон как райден говорит
<sharikoff> HarryShprottey а ты не надейся на разрабов
<sharikoff> они тоже люди
<HarryShprottey> u+rwx?
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: 6 для папки, значит что листинг нельзя сделать )
<andrex> HarryShprottey: ты лучше процесс его посмотри, подчем он запущен
<sharikoff> кто те сказал
<[Raiden]> просмотреть низя в общем
<sharikoff> 6 = р + в
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: да
<sharikoff> а р это что?
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: а +х это просмотр
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> х это выполнение
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: или поитай )
<sharikoff> черт побери
<HarryShprottey> в top vidalia вообще нету
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: и как ты собрался папку выполнять?
<HarryShprottey> а есть. Он под V запущен
<sharikoff> я и сказал 644
<[Raiden]> этого мало
<sharikoff> вот если б я сказал 7
<sharikoff> 777
<sharikoff> тогда всем можно выполнять
<[Raiden]> а  644 - нельзя никому
<sharikoff> а 7 на папку значит в ней можно выполнять
<andrex> HarryShprottey: vidalia эт что?
<sharikoff> а я тока на папку
<[Raiden]> можно писать и читать зная имя файла, но листинг получит ьнельзя
<sharikoff> трандец
<sharikoff> щас
<User165[web]> Помогите, у меня usb дисковод не в какую не хочет опазноваться в биосе, там весит только внутренний дисковод, который сгорле.(ноутубк у меня:)что делать?
<HarryShprottey> ну как я понимаю, надстройка над tor.
<HarryShprottey> ГУИ для тора что ли
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: или почитай что-нить для начинающих )
<HarryShprottey> как-то так в моём представлении
<andrex> HarryShprottey: ты посмотри процесс tor или как его, и посмотри под каким пользователем он запущен
<HarryShprottey> а его нету в запущенных
<andrex> ругается то на тор а не на видалию какуюто
<User165[web]> Помогите, у меня usb дисковод не в какую не хочет опазноваться в биосе, там весит только внутренний дисковод, который сгорле.(ноутубк у меня:)что делать?подскажииите
<andrex> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<andrex> HarryShprottey: sudo service tor status чё пишет
<HarryShprottey> Странно. Вот бред в sysv-rc-conf в автозапуске тора нету, соответственно он должен запускаться, когда я запускаю vidalia
<HarryShprottey>  
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: Буквы `rwxXstugo' выбирают новые права доступа для пользователя, заданного одной из букв `ugoa': чтение (r); запись (w); выполнение (или доступ к каталогу) (x);
<[Raiden]> (c) man chmod
<HarryShprottey> tor is not running
<andrex> HarryShprottey: sudo service tor start
<sharikoff> [Raiden] действительно
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/5146005
<[Raiden]> я правда помню кто-то говорил, что какая-то команда делает листинг и без х
<HarryShprottey> вроде из под консоли запускается, но последние 2 строчки меня смущают
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5146006
<andrex> конфигугрируй
<andrex> правь вобщем файл конфига на предмет портов
<sharikoff> жги свет
<HarryShprottey> когда ввожу tor всё запускается
<andrex> ну тыж не будешь его всегда руками пускать, он должен и как демон сам запускатся
<HarryShprottey> вот вот
<HarryShprottey> у кого стоит тор, не могли бы вы посмотреть, если ли что-то по адресу /var/run/tor/control ?
<HarryShprottey> есть ли*
 * sharikoff не хакир
<HarryShprottey> а в настройках vidali'и должно стоять Использовать tcp соединение или unix domain socket?
<macht> в рот мне ноги, beholder voyage вообще походу нереально запустить под прием каналов тв
<HarryShprottey> если в видалии выбирают TCP то всё нормально подключается
<HarryShprottey> а как сокет почему-то не хочет
<Onkeltem> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6100/35931700.99/0_81c1f_1a4e2014_orig
<OLolLO> Здраствуйте! На ноутбуке полетел привод, а внешний usb в биос не видно, следовательно установить ничего не могу, кто нибудь сталкивался с подобной проблемой?
<HarryShprottey> Решение поменять привод
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: гспдали, что же за ноут у вас такой, что usb не пашет
<AndreX|OFF> flashusbboot тебе в помощ
<OLolLO> Поменял на внешний блин
<OLolLO> Не работает установка с флеш
<openvoid> может флешку увидит
<Civilian> OLolLO: это что за железо?
<OLolLO> benq joybook a52
<andrex> ну значит не поддерживает твой ноут usb девайсы
<OLolLO> Как так, в винде все видно, а в биосе нету
<andrex> мистика))
<OLolLO> Ага)
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: у тебя есть Boot Menu? По F8 или F12
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: возможно там оно появится
<OLolLO> Возможно
<Onkeltem> ну побуй
<OLolLO> Неа
<OLolLO> Все кнопки перетыкал
<OLolLO> esc f1 f7
<OLolLO> нету там ничего
<Civilian> OLolLO: F8 != F1
<Civilian> F12 в общем тоже
<Onkeltem> :)
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: еще вариант - биос обнови, возможно баги
<[Raiden]> попробуй альт подержать или шифт при загрузке
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: из под винды это сделать просто
<OLolLO> Ну я хз че там равно)Вы лучше помогите)Ноутбук в окно выбрасывать не хочется, а винда уже замонала
<[Raiden]> а.. вы про биос
<[Raiden]> а я подумал про груб
<andrex> не поддерживает он загрузку с усб
<Onkeltem> andrex: да как так то?
<OLolLO> Следовательно и с usb дисковода?
<[Raiden]> внатруе joy
<andrex> а дисковод особенный чтоле? ))
<[Raiden]> уре*
<OLolLO> А че за usb key?
<OLolLO> Там есть в выборе откуда грузить ос
<openvoid> wubi из под винды запусти и установишь
<[Raiden]> !utf |Vipmister
<ubuntuhelp> Vipmister: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> !nick |Vipmister
<ubuntuhelp> Vipmister: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> можно с жосткого поставить с помощью grub4dos или как его там
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=62640
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: похоже ты прав
<OLolLO> В чем
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: ноут реально в окно проще :)
<OLolLO> Блоооо
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: у челов в топике тоже не грузится с USB
<Onkeltem> один правда сообщил, что с флехи 1ГБ удалось бутануться
<Onkeltem> правда ему не поверили
<OLolLO> Значит варианта 2
<OLolLO> 1)окно
<andrex> http://www.cyberforum.ru/notebooks/thread162608.html ну дык тут тоже, и потому что нет у него в биосе такой фичи
<OLolLO> 2)новый привод
<openvoid> 3) wubi
<openvoid> или как там его
<OLolLO> А это, что за зверь
<andrex> ну если на нём ничего нет то вуби в пролёте
<openvoid> виндовый установщик с дайвсиди
<openvoid> по треду было что винда жива
<openvoid> 4) вытащить хард - подцепить к десктопу поставить и махнуть обратно
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: http://benq.ru/support/downloads/downloads.cfm/dtype/B/page/downloads/product/1118 - ты это ставил?
<Onkeltem> Joybook A52/A52E Bios Update v3.00 For WinXP
<HarryShprottey>  А почему я не могу создать папку в /etc/run/tor? Запускаю наутилус из под рута
<OLolLO> Да не ставил я ничего, я боюсь:Dчуть что не то и уже только в окно
<OLolLO> Сейчас попробуй посмотреть
<HarryShprottey> Пишет мол доступ запрещён
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: у тебя XP есть на нём? Просто скачаий и кликни 2 раза. Это же винда...
<andrex> а потому что нефиг папки всякие делать в etc
<OLolLO> Да
<Onkeltem> правда апдейт от 2007... жесть
<OLolLO> Вот у меня версия 1.1, сейчас обновлюсь, проверю на android live cd
<Onkeltem> да да, давай
<[Raiden]> ппц народ обнаглел, транслитом пишет в приват, чт обы я в  асю добавил и помог.
<[Raiden]> 999$
<andrex> бери больше
<andrex>  /mode nick +g
<|rapidsp|> может демпингнуть... $998...!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> добавиш в асю , потом спама не оберешся. Ещё и хам наверное какой-нить.
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] паранойщик
<OLolLO> Onkeltem как так, на том форуме пишут, что можно запустить с флешкарты от psp
<ragel> hi
<Kyshtynbai> Кому-нить доводилось юзать усб-сетевые карточки на убунту 10.04? Обычные стомегабитки, как там дела с определением и дровами?
<andrex> поищи в списке поддерживаемых устройст
<andrex> наврядле ктото тут такими извратом занимался))
<[Raiden]> я бы не рискнул )
<Kyshtynbai> Изврат извратом, а чо делать если в ноуте накрылся и вай-фай и сетевая ))) он стоит в углу без моника, торренты качает, так что выкинуст не вариант) жалко
<[Raiden]> тогда покупай , если не поднимется в лине, поставишь винду и будет счастье и сеть
<OLolLO> А какой релиз лучше скачать?
<Kyshtynbai> винду не хочу. чем удобна тут убунта: заходишь по ссаш, запускаешь консольные rtorrent и вуаля. а винду я из принципа не поставлю - денег на неё жалко
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, а почему когда под рутом запущен наутилус, то в /var/run/tor/ папка /control существует как папка, а если под простым пользователем перехожу в /var/run/tor, то там только какой-то бинарик, который не открывается даже
<OLolLO> )
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ ищи свою железяку
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: ^
<Kyshtynbai> ваще-то десятая убунта увидела даже усб звуковуху без проблем)
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: мерси
<Kyshtynbai> мне ещё пока нечего искать - я ещё не купил)
<andrex> ну вот и ищи потом будеш знать что купить
<andrex> нужно сначало проверить а не на оборот
<Onkeltem> OLolLO: сам не понял о чем это они
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: золотые слова, так и сделаю.
<HarryShprottey> ?
<andrex> ну потому что пользователь обычный не может писать в вар и создаётся вся это фигня гдето в хомяке наверно
<andrex> HarryShprottey: ^
<HarryShprottey> понятно
<[Raiden]> OLolLO: последний
<OLolLO> лтс или обычный
<Kyshtynbai> OLolLO: если конечно ты любишь гном 3 или юнити хех
<Kyshtynbai> очень специфические де, не побоюсь заметить
<OLolLO> Я пока что ничего еще не люблю)
<[Raiden]> какая разница что он людит?  гном2 умер. Для очнь скорбящих есть форк на ппа.
<andrex> и это гуд, кеды не предлогать))
<[Raiden]> б*
<Kyshtynbai> умер-то умер но третий юзать невозможно, для меня во всяком случае. Лонг терм десятки кончится, уйду на ксфсе, елси гнома не допилят до ума
<OLolLO> Как обновить этот биос, я в английском не силен, а гугл переводчик непоняту аброкадабру переводит)
<[Raiden]> для не очень есть хфце и кде )
<OLolLO> Запуск и все само?)
<[Raiden]> OLolLO: ну типа того, главное что бы питание не сдохо при прошивке. Вообще это лучше на железные форумы.
<andrex> [Raiden]: тебе кедо ваяйщики скoлько за пиар заплатили? :)
<OLolLO> от сети кормится
<[Raiden]> andrex: Я просто говорю о том чем пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> а хфце просто достаточно стабильаня среда с классиеским ифейсом
<andrex> ну я знаю, а вдруг
<[Raiden]> ч*
<[Raiden]> ещё оно противоречий не вызывает. ибо на хомсайте написано что lightweght de. А гном , ну не знаю как его назвать даже. Пусть будет для тех кому понравилось )
<[Raiden]> weight*
<[Raiden]> надо на блоге написать почему ) Что бы не печатать одно и то же.
<[Raiden]> форк кстати не мертвый.  сча версия 1.2.0 и там есть несколько изменений помимо переименовки программ. А к 1.4.х вроде начнут переход на гсеттингс и гтк3
<[Raiden]> Я им не интересовался, но недавно анонимусы выпускали свою сборку и я почитал...
<andrex> он выше уже, а райден всё остановиться не может))
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, как исправить? http://paste.pro/5146010 При любом обращении к dkpg такое вот вылазит
<mortuary> HarryShprottey, дык он вроже сам --configure просит
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> это стадия настройки пакета и во время неё ошибка
<Festour> Ку всем)
<andrex> руби нао переставлять весь
<[Raiden]> пост инсталл скрипт не 0 возвращает, ощибка там. чиста в теории можно его поправить в /var а потом сделат ьsudo dpkg --configure all
<[Raiden]> либо снести пакет если не нужен
<Festour> (((
<[Raiden]> переставить от чег озависит тоже может вариат
<[Raiden]> н*
<Festour> кстати что значит плюсик перед моим ником?
<OloloLO> Что то не так и не этак, че вообще произойти должно?
<HarryShprottey> Raiden, возникло после установки метасплоита
<[Raiden]> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/rdoc*  - один из них будет называться .postinst
<[Raiden]> если умеете можете поправить
<OloloLO> Написано сначала в ребут уйти система должна, потом установка, а дальше загрузка ос. Второй пункт пропускается и сразу грузится система, установшик пишет fail to upgrade
<HarryShprottey> Raiden, а если нет?
<OloloLO> Может установщика кинуть в какое нибудь особенное место, на флешку, или нажать надо что то
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: удали :) или попробуй всё что ruby* переставить.
<HarryShprottey> .postinst удалить?
<[Raiden]> Хм, нет, пакет я имел в виду. Но можеш ьприкола ради и этот файлик попробовать , либо не удаляй , а закоментируй в нем всё )
<[Raiden]> а потом sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a наверное. Я не знаю точно
<[Raiden]> OloloLO: обычно биосы идут в архиве и там ест ьридми ещё и прошивальщик, но бывает прошивальщик и отдельно
<[Raiden]> ещё бывают биосы котоыре сами шиться умеют. Суешь на дискету, держишь какой-то хоткей и оно обновится
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: когда ты в последний раз видел дискету :) ?
<Festour> Как в ответе ник указать?)
<andrex> [Raiden]: у меня в корень диска кидаешь, правда нтфс должен бфть, и оно шьётся)
<[Raiden]> ну, с флэша тоже можно. У меня просто дисковод есть и дискеты ))
<andrex> гг у меня даже разьёма нет под дискеты узю узаю, и лпт и ком тоже нет))
<andrex> узаю*
<ololo> Может есть другой способ установить убунту, не через биос. Он не хочет обновляться
<ololo> Кто нибудь знает?
<[Raiden]> в сдущем моем компе наверное не будет уже
<Kyshtynbai> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=5076165&hid=723087 150 мегабит в секнду. Врут?
<openvoid> ololo, из под винды wubi с корнф livecd
<andrex> ololo: grub4dos и iso
<[Raiden]> груб4дос вариант. Вуби будет ставит ьв имидж.
<ololo> grub4dos и iso .из под винды wubi с корнф livecd. и что выбиратЬ?
<Gakonis> врут наверное)
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: может и не врут все зависит от точки доступа
<openvoid> попробуй всё что получится легче то и выберешь
<Kyshtynbai> ну в моем случае она поддерживает стандарт N
<Kyshtynbai> но всё равно не верицца).
<ololo> Рядом будешь сидесь возле точки доступа)
<ololo> У меня с антеной еле ловит в соседней комнате)
<Kyshtynbai> Не, у меня отлично ловит правда b/g
<andrex> !vista
<ubuntuhelp> HOWTO - установка Windows Vista. См: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno
<andrex> я в шоке
<brestows> стандарт это еще ничего не значит
<Gakonis> )))))))))))))
<brestows> у меня например вот это стоит http://market.yandex.by/model.xml?modelid=4973963&hid=723087&show-uid=656751613325043202  и нормально тянет своих 150
<ololo> Ахах)
<[Raiden]> по википедии , вариант IEEE 802.11n  до 600мегабит
<Kyshtynbai> brestows: увидел цену и чуть не офигел)потом понял что это белорусские)
<brestows> :-D
<[Raiden]> знакомо
<brestows> не блин россияйски:)
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: я где-то читал, что эффеективная скорость равняется половине от заявленной в спецификации стандарта
<Kyshtynbai> т.е. b/g даёт 25 мегабит и тд.
<[Raiden]> значит 300 )
<Kyshtynbai> тоже неплохо, конечно)
<openvoid> провода форева
<ololo> С этим ноутбуком сплошной геморо><легче на китайский планшет убунту поставить чем на него
<andrex> ololo: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69803.0
<andrex> там ман и сразу решение проблем по ходу у становки 2 in 1
<ololo> Спасибо)
<ololo> А чем alternate от десктоп версии отличается?
<andrex> !alternate
<ubuntuhelp> Alternate CD — установочный диск с текстовым инсталлятором. Он может использоваться в тех случаях, когда не возможен запуск графической программы установки. См. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate . См. также !minimal.
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/a/e/e/5/5/1461a82331024b90116ae54c1a1_prev.jpg
<ololo> Видел не давно)
<andrex> да работа кипит))
<andrex> я у себя на рабе всю эту фигню у бухов по удалял))
<ololo> Видели вконтакте дыру нашли?)можно писать от любого человека в коментах)
<abra> [Raiden], это Почта России?
<ololo> Ну почти от любого)
<abra> ))
<[Raiden]> abra: )
<ololo> :D
<HarryShprottey> ololo можно попродробнее
<HarryShprottey> как заюзать дыру?
<andrex> HarryShprottey: ни как лучше полезным и безопасным делом займись, полезно для мозга  https://hax.tor.hu/
<Kyshtynbai> Чем раздербанить pdf'ку на картинки?
<ololo> Делаешь инвайт по номеру телефон, вместо имени и фамилии вставляешь код и у тебя страница без имени. В коменте или на стене пишешь *id1(от дурова), короче ставишь хештег и все думаю что это Дуров)
<HarryShprottey> andrex, thx. ololo, thx
<andrex> я за бан
<TheFalkorr> @voice HarryShprottey
<TheFalkorr> @devoice ololo
<HarryShprottey> test
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey, Fail!
<andrex> !v | HarryShprottey
<ubuntuhelp> HarryShprottey: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<User260[web]> здраствуйте, у меня проблема, на Убунту сервере крутитса виртуалка, она зависла и я ее не пинговал, потом через virsh shutdown <virtual name>  я положил, потому что на команду reboot  не реагировала, тепер как я хочу ее запустить то мне віибиваєт кучю еро
<HarryShprottey> Ок. Впредь не буду нарушать правила. Прошу меня простить.
<andrex> !paste | User260[web]:
<ubuntuhelp> User260[web]:: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<andrex> !255 | User260[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User260[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<andrex> User260[web]: ошибки на пасту
<NoOova> Господа, из каких символов может состоятьлогин
<NoOova> а ещё бы лучше сразу регулярку! =)
<User260[web]> <andrex> как пофиксать ету проблему?
<andrex> User260[web]: про текст? короче пиши, или клиент скачай и !nick, по вопросу выше я не всё у видел
<User260[web]> здраствуйте, у меня проблема, на Убунту сервере крутитса виртуалка, она зависла и я ее не пинговал, потом через virsh shutdown <virtual name>  я положил, потому что на команду reboot  не реагировала, тепер как я хочу ее запустить то мне віибиваєт кучю еро
<andrex> User260[web]: ты читать умеешь вобще?
<HarryShprottey> ребят, чего ему не нравится а? http://paste.pro/5146012
<HarryShprottey> переставлял руби. Не помогло
<andrex> а dpkg-reconfigura -a &
<andrex> reconfigure
<[Raiden]> та же ошибка будет, файлы то те же.
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden] реконфигурировать dpkg?
<andrex> я гдето на ланчпаде видел багрепор по этому поводу...
<[Raiden]> нет смысла, если ничего не изменить перед этим
<andrex> т*
<[Raiden]> покажи этот самый постинст
<HarryShprottey> я чёт нагуглить не могу
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden] что подскажешь делать? Пробовал руби переставлять
<[Raiden]> [16:33:17] [[Raiden]]покажи этот самый постинст
<HarryShprottey> как показать*
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5146012
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgems-ruby/+bug/145267 во какаято фигня по руби
<andrex> HarryShprottey: утебя бубунта какая?
<HarryShprottey> 11ю10
<[Raiden]> это вывод апта, покажи файл из /var/lib/dpkg
<NoOova> всем спасибо. регулярка для формата логина нахожится в файле /etc/adduser.conf
<NoOova> хотя
<NoOova> ^[a-z][-a-z0-9_]*\$
<NoOova> а точки чтоли нельзя?
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden] а как это сделать?
<[Raiden]> так же. идешь в /var/lib/dpkg/info/ открываешь rdoc.postinst или как он там будет зваться
<[Raiden]> и постишь содержимое
<[Raiden]> вообще в уюунте ест ьпакет pastebinit
<[Raiden]> pastebinit  /var/lib/dpkg/info/rdoc.postinst и копируешь сюда линк
<[Raiden]> если имя файла так зовется
<[Raiden]> меня кстати этот пакет бесит, не могли назвать команду upaste
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> ln -s спасёт
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5146021
<ololo> Я что то вообще ничего не понимаю
<[Raiden]> я так и сделал. У меня ещё /usr/local отдельынй раздел. Если скажем переставлю убунту и поставлю этот пакет, созданный там симлин кзапашет
<ololo> В 1.10 биосе нету поддержки установки с флеш
<baronos> irc.freenode.net 6667 1234
<baronos> ой
<ololo> Каким макаром я должен устанавливать прошивку 3.3 с флешки?
<HarryShprottey> ?
<andrex> baronos: гг
<ololo> Написано закиньте файлы на флешку
<ololo> И запустите
<ololo> Потом в биосе выбирете установку с флеш
<ololo> А ее там нету
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: удали 6 строку и \ в конце пятой, потом пиши sudo dpkg-reconfigure rdoc
<Gakonis> чет обозреватель файлов у меня как то странно себя повел.После перевода строка "просматривать как" теперь вообще не отображается. Это баг или фича такая?
<[Raiden]> если не поможет, 5 строку тоже удали
<baronos> HarryShprottey: попробуй удали из /var/lib/dpkg/status  Package: rdoc до следующего Package: инфу, потом apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<HarryShprottey> кого слушать?)
<[Raiden]> Как хочешь
<ololo> Может кто даст ссылку как чайнику пошагово установить убунту с жесткого диска
<[Raiden]> то что я сказал можно сделать в любое время )
<baronos> ololo: unetbootin
<TATAR1N> всем привет) Вотя хотел установить убунту какую версию посоветуйте ?
<[Raiden]> ololo: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137152.0
<ololo> Благодарю
<[Raiden]> unetbootin не ставит с хдд
<[Raiden]> TATAR1N: 11.10 поставь. 26 апреля выйдет 12.04, месяца наваерное хватит что бы понять надо оно или нет
<andrex> или с лифки по юзай
<andrex> а есть ещё и такое http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<ololo> А обязательно с установленой windows все это делать?Я хотел создать новый раздел диска и туда убунту сунуть
<andrex> ну дык создай кто не даёт
<TATAR1N> <[Raiden] наверное паставлю версию 12.04, потому что 26 апреля как раз мой день рождения)
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> ololo: лучше с разу в винде откуси кусочек диска, а то может потом из за исошки не дать этого сделать
<ololo> Наверно не с самым лучшим компом и не самым лучшим методом я начал свой опыт установки ос)
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden] /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: rdoc is broken or not fully installed
<HarryShprottey> 16:56:27
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> можешь вернуть на прошлое состояние apt-get install --reinstall rdoc  и я не знаю что тбе делать :)
<andrex> а архитектура какая?
<HarryShprottey> ,kby
<HarryShprottey> блин
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать посмотреть apt-cache policy rdoc - если видн обльше 1 версии, поставить другую
<[Raiden]> и повесить флаг холд что бы не обновлялось
<Gakonis> ololo: Нормально, пробуй и все получиться..
<HarryShprottey> он не переустанавливается
<[Raiden]> набери  apt-cache policy rdoc , посмотрим откуда пакет
<[Raiden]> запость что напишет
<ololo> Смотри, я кидаю все в диск с виндой, и при установке выбираю созданый мною новый раздел?
<andrex> да тока его нужно разметить
<andrex> !manual
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='manual'
<andrex> !manuals
<[Raiden]> ololo: примерно так ) если сможешь настроить груб4 дос на загрузку имиджа
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<HarryShprottey> ох лол, он его с backtrack'a берёт
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5146023
<andrex> удыли rdoc.pem или как еготам потом удали http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org найди норм пакет и переставь, както так
<andrex> удали
<HarryShprottey> а где rdoc.pem находится?
<andrex> да я даже толком не помню как оно точно называется
<andrex> ща посмотрю
<Gakonis> ololo: Смотри. Лично я делал так. Отрезал партишоном от раздела с: - примерно 20 гигов (на первый раз нормально), делал загрзочную usb-флешку, и устанавливал ubuntu на новый раздел из 20 гигов. Grub - естествнно устанавливал.
<ololo> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<ololo> Поподробнее можно?
<baronos> andrex: http://goo.gl/Hj1gA :)
<andrex> .pem это сертификаты а как называется файл с информацией об установленном пакете искать надо, гдето в /var должен быть)
<Gakonis> ololo: Такс, а вы знаете как в Linux обозначаются разделы?
<ololo> Нетс
<andrex> baronos: дразнишся хад))
<andrex> гы а я 21
<ololo> Я зашел в управление компьютером, оказывается у меня есть свободный раздел, но он всего 2гб и его почему то не видно в моем компьютере
<Gakonis> ololo: "nj crhsnsq hfpltk//
<Gakonis> ololo: Это скрытый раздел...
<andrex> правда давно не заходил, некогда пока, с этими бухами)
<baronos> andrex: ага, еще left4dead2, и академия джедаем :)
<Gakonis> ololo: На нем скорее всего записан образ системы...
<andrex> чтож у меня свайном >_<
<ololo> Как в личку писать?
<sharikoff> берешь фломастер
<sharikoff> взял?
<ololo> да
<sharikoff> ищешь ближайшую личку
<ololo> нашел
<mortuary> вставляешь флешку, выбираешь поставить вместо windows на весь диск, что сложного то </troll>
<sharikoff> открываешь
<sharikoff> открыл?
<ololo> да да
<sharikoff> обмакиваешь фломастер в гуашь
<Lex_S> ololo:  /query ник
<ololo> обмакал
<sharikoff> и начинаешь аккуратненько
<sharikoff> писать
<mortuary> sharikoff, *unix way?
<sharikoff> угу
<mortuary> бг
<HarryShprottey> В /var только rdoc.perm есть
<andrex> во его снеси
<HarryShprottey> снёс
<andrex> и реп это злосчасный тоже
<HarryShprottey> а его как удалить?
<andrex> там его найди и удали sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<andrex> ещё может тут быть /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<HarryShprottey> Сделал, а теперь что?
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: попробуй набери sudo apt-get install --reinstall rdoc=4.2
<[Raiden]> и без --reinstall
<andrex> просто reinstall
<andrex> блин, этож апт)
<HarryShprottey> ничего не выходит
<andrex> удали сначала пакет
<HarryShprottey> как?
<andrex> фзе-пуе purge пакет
<andrex> apt-get
<andrex> HarryShprottey: а кеш обновил?
<HarryShprottey> ytf
<grad> фу. руби
<HarryShprottey> пакет удалил
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install rdoc=4.2
<andrex> apt-get update и потом поставь снова
<[Raiden]> нет
<andrex> да
<[Raiden]> снова придет опять последний
<andrex> нет он реп удалил))
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<andrex> там вабще какойто левый был реп, я даж такой незнаю))
<HarryShprottey> я бактрековский софт ставил на убунту
<HarryShprottey> прописывал тот реп
<HarryShprottey> всё, обновил.
<andrex> ну теперь ставь
<HarryShprottey> как?
<[Raiden]> тлько сначала почитай как пакту hold повесить
<HarryShprottey> sudo apt-get install rdoc?
<[Raiden]> ...если будешь тот реп подключать
<HarryShprottey> ок
<HarryShprottey> тот реп опасен?
<[Raiden]> врятли
<[Raiden]> просто текущая версия пакета поломана
<HarryShprottey> всё, вроде поставилось всё
<HarryShprottey> ок
<[Raiden]> хотя все ппа без гарантий
<HarryShprottey> andrex, спасибо
<andrex> HarryShprottey: незашто, еслиб [Raiden] не сказал файлик показать, яб и не допёр наверно))
<HarryShprottey> [Raiden] Спасибо)
<[Raiden]> нп. Тут вообще можно ставить другие версии если в репах несколько и ест ьфлаг удержания
<[Raiden]> иногда полезно
<andrex> с 12.4 разошлись, ненашутку, каджый день куча обнов...
<[Raiden]> сча чем реже их ставить, тем меньше шансов что что-нить поломается
<only_you> да-да. вдень ~150 - 200 мб обнов приходит
<[Raiden]> могут просто что-нит ьсламать завтра и починить послезавтра или не починить :)
<andrex> [Raiden]: ну у меня бекапы на такой случай)), последнее время мало что ломают..
<brestows> [Raiden]: или не сломать
<[Raiden]> спору нет
<Gakonis> 123
<meole> 456
<[Raiden]> но вероятность при ежедневных больших обновлениях есть и вообще есть, пока не объявлен очто это релиз
<[Raiden]> я просто поставлю 26 или 27 апреля релиз, без этой чихарды )
<only_you> мой друг хочет стать линуксоидом. посоветуйте, какую лучше книжку ему почитать. а то у меня их куча и не знаю какую лучше..
<andrex> букварь
<only_you> спасибо совет
<[Raiden]> пусть ещё подумает, года 3. Если не передумает, тогда... :) А там глядиш уже и все привчные ос вымрут, включая линукс.
<andrex> справедливо, а то прихъодят всякие, им пишеш, а они читать не умеют чтоле)
<andrex> да а мене книжку по русскому надо почитать))
<HarryShprottey> резил 12.04 уже на носу?
<HarryShprottey> релиз*
<andrex> не пока на ноге
<Amblnb> b986532h74j456789i
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb: крутой пароль
<Amblnb> угу
<Amblnb> всё затормозило
<HarryShprottey> lol\
<Amblnb> Уже другой )
<HarryShprottey> :D
<HarryShprottey> А Есть кто на python'е под убунтой пишет?
<andrex> HarryShprottey: по питону к ним #python
<HarryShprottey> Понял, спасибо
<[Raiden]> Это у тебя после фразы "всё затормозило" вопрос по питону возник?
<[Raiden]> :)
<mortuary> :D
<HarryShprottey> :D
<HarryShprottey> а что не так?) Не совсем понял юмора)
<andrex> просто питон такой питон
<[Raiden]> ну , может это хороший язык для автоматизации ,но некотоыре начинают на нем серьезный софт писать, и он частенько нерасторопный
<HarryShprottey> Что мне выучить как первый яп?
<HarryShprottey> Начать изучать
<HarryShprottey> чтобы в будущем фрилансить и т.д.
<only_you> питон или си
<only_you> питон тогда)
<mortuary> си учи, потом все как по маслу пойдет)
<[Raiden]> ну можешь и питон учить. Это просто моё мнение как юзера.
<only_you> если тольько для веба хочешь, то учи питон
<mortuary> для веба php же
<only_you> фу)
<[Raiden]> есть например создавалка скриншотов shooter кажется зовется. Пока она запускалась у меня уже возникал позыв её удалить
<only_you> питон или руби
<[Raiden]> я привык что бы сразу
<HarryShprottey> Raiden,  у меня тоже есть... очень долгая..
<brestows> php....  уж лучше ruby, только после него сложно что то учить
<mortuary> а да все поссоны же на руби пишут)
<HarryShprottey> опять холивар
<mortuary> да упаси)
<brestows> да а не поссоны php
<brestows> ^)
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: так в кедах же своя
<brestows> я вообще ничего кроме С++ /Qt shell незнаю
<mortuary> не посоны живут html5  и ccs3, только html только хардкор!
<only_you> HarryShprottey: учи питон, а потом уже смотри, что тебе больше нравится
<brestows> посоны сидят дома и ваяют html10 и css9
<andrex> посоны, в шолу ходят, и не знают что такое html css php linux итд
<only_you> посоны на сишарпе пишут
<only_you> или делфи)
<brestows> на vb.Net
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: это не значит что я не могу другой софт посмотреть. И снова кедовод я  около года. +- До этого на гноме сидел пару лет
<Lex_S> )
<brestows> [Raiden]: булдный сын :)
<Lex_S> гдето я свой скрипт itmages прогулял для ksnapshot....
<andrex> он шпиъон
<[Raiden]> ну а что деалть, если эти писатели софта меня расстраивают )  кде 4.0 был на столько ужасен, что преход на другое де  был просто необходим.
<[Raiden]> можно было бы продолжать юзать кде3\тринити, но что-то не люблю я убите проекты юзать )
<[Raiden]> а потом , когда уже привы к гном2, выходит гном3, вообще с чуждой системой управления окнами + пут ьна упрощение ифейса.
<[Raiden]> тоже блин, подарок
<andrex> ну комуто нравится
<brestows> [Raiden]: надо свое создать и не париться :)
<[Raiden]> мб ) или взят ьчто-то вечное ,типа опенбокса
<andrex> +
<brestows> [Raiden]: думаю после твоего переходна на коробку авторы коробки что нить товы вычудят :-D
<andrex> не они точно не вычудят...
<[Raiden]> меня в общем не парит кде. Стало нравится с 4.7 , вот в нем и сижу. Вы там как хотите.
<only_you> коробка наше все
<baronos> гном3 няшка
<brestows> гном3 шлю**а
<only_you> гг
<baronos> только кедерасты так могут
<andrex> яза бан
<andrex> надо на op сделать симлинк
<TheFalkorr> @voice baronos brestows only_you
<brestows> baronos они и не такое могут :-D
<TheFalkorr> ктото не понял толстый намек?
<brestows> TheFalkorr: я ничего не нарушил а то что наруш получил :)
<andrex> нуну
<brestows> andrex: а ты не поддакивай, что то я под конец рабочего дня на бан постоянно нарываюсь.... а сеодня еще и пятница
<andrex> )
<TheFalkorr> хочешь помогу выходные провести спокойно?
<[Raiden]> brestows: Может быть )
<brestows> TheFalkorr: не я дома один буду без жены эти выходные, так что не надо :) комп мое спасение на эти дни
<[Raiden]> на самом деле я привык не совсем  к гном2. Под конец вместо 1 панели пользовал док, компиз... И из компиза нужно был обуквально пару плагинов и 2-3 эффекта.
<TheFalkorr> brestows: тада держи себя в рамках
<[Raiden]> ну и в общем получается так, что в г3 этого теперь нет , а в кде наоборот вобрали то что мне нравилось - подозреваю потому, что нравилось многим
<[Raiden]> т.е. есть какой-то взгляд в сторону юзера )
<brestows> я домой! всем пока! скоро вернусь :) как домой доеду :)
<Gakonis> )
<Gakonis> у ololo видимо пошло что то не так.
<andrex> мозг вскипел
<Gakonis> М.б Он раздел создавал...Чет после перезагрузки вообще пропал.
<andrex> ну похоже у него всё заработало и решил не возвращаться)
<Gakonis> )
<Gakonis> Или не заработало)
<Gakonis> Интересно чем живет компания Canonical? Чет почитаешь на ихнем сайте про ubuntu там прямо все бесплатно.
<andrex> святым духом
<andrex> у них поддержка платная, и ещё может чего наберётся за деньги
<ololo> процесс разделния диска затянулся)только 14процентов
<Gakonis> Вот я тоже только что про трейнинги подумал..
<andrex> ololo: чёт долго
<ololo> начал недавно минут -цать назад
<Gakonis> ololo: дествительно долго...
<andrex> ololo: или ты кусок откусываешь
<andrex> только
<Gakonis> andrex: recjr recftn//
<ololo> хз
<Gakonis> кусок кусает...
<andrex> всмысле кусок раздела
<ololo> кстати откусиьь 15гб не получилось. кусает почему- то всего 99127 мб
<andrex> ну винда же))
<Gakonis> Винда же..
<Gakonis> )
<Gakonis> Ждите уж окончания...
<HarryShprottey> а разве винда потом корректно работать будет?
<HarryShprottey> если от диска на котором винда, откусить пространство
<Gakonis> А почему она должна сломаться?
<Gakonis> Вы же не от ос откусываете кусок?
<HarryShprottey> Просто где-то читал, что такая процедура черевата непредвиденными последствиями
<Gakonis> Все будет нормально... Жути не нагоняйте, а то товарищ сейчас на 14 процентах прервется и вот тогда действительно могут возникнуть последствия...)
<andrex> главное чтобы свет не выулючили)
<Gakonis> Точно..
<andrex> к*
<[Raiden]> HarryShprottey: винда будет коректно работать, если диски добавляются после её диска. А если перед, то там не очень то простая возня с правкой конфигов загрузчика
<[Raiden]> винду вообще лучше ставит ьна первый раздел и пуст там себе живет , что бы не иметь дела с ньюансами её загрузчика
<HarryShprottey> что верно - то верно
<ololo_> Эм, диск смонтировал, что запускать?
<Gakonis> установка из под виндовс.
<Gakonis> и на раздел который создали...
<ololo_> тут что то нету этого или я не вижу
<andrex> ты с груба уже стартанул?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: кстати нифига.у меня када ностальгия по героям пятым накатывает - венда в конце харда устанавливается
<ololo_> тут только wubi и папки всякие
<ololo_> я запутался
<andrex> блин ещё один алфавит плозо знает, тебе зачем кидали ссылки про grub4dos&
<Gakonis> )))
<andrex> плохо
<ololo_> ааа, сейчас включу
<[Raiden]> ну можно, если это единствнный нтфс раздел и в конец. фактически он буде для винды дениственный и первый
<[Raiden]> но если окажется хотя бы 1 раздел нтфс или фат ближе чем с виндой...
<[Raiden]> то получится на билжайщем её загрузчик, а на том куда ставили собсно винда
<[Raiden]> что не всегда удобно )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так главное раздел с загрузчиком не трогать.но и тут хак можно применить.делай первые экстендед (с них загрузчик не работает) и он останется на венде
<TheFalkorr> надо набрать людей в третьих героев играть
<HarryShprottey> а в них по сети играют что ли?
<TheFalkorr> а чеб нет то
<[Raiden]> если не трогать потом то ок, но если тронешь .придется делать всякие телодвижения которые  не пришлось бы если бы она тупо на первом стояла
<Kyshtynbai> А что, я б поиграл в третьих по сетке
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так грязный хак с экстендед разделами
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: ну так качай
<Kyshtynbai> Уже
<Kyshtynbai> С рутрекера
<TheFalkorr> с пират бея
<TheFalkorr> на рутрекере нет раздачи с комплит героями
<Kyshtynbai> хм. я смотрю, там раздач-то полно. Какая конкретно нужна? можешь линк кинуть?
<TheFalkorr> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6324176/Heroes_of_Might_and_Magic_III_Complete
<TheFalkorr> да хотяб вот
<TheFalkorr>  https://sites.google.com/site/heroes3hd/        и вот патч
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<Lex_S> какой там пакет отвечает за апплет размонтирования дисков в трее третьегнома?)
<Kyshtynbai> Что за мода на мэгнеты пошла на пайретбее. причем не во всех раздачах почему-то. поставил на зокачку.
<andrex> Lex_S: ты бубунту поставил? :)
<Lex_S> неа
<Lex_S> просто на генте собрал тупо gnome-shell
<Lex_S> и никакого дополнительного софта, из которого мне и 80% не надо
<Kyshtynbai> Сколько собирал по времени :) ?
<Lex_S> мало
<andrex> не достаточно
<Lex_S> так почти 380 пакетов, а у меня вышло около 200
<Lex_S> со всеми зависимостями, разумеется
<andrex> Mounty какойнить
<Kyshtynbai>  TheFalkorr какие-то нюансы по запуску из-под вайна имеются?
<TheFalkorr> не
<Kyshtynbai> Отлично)
<Kyshtynbai> Нда. Запустил Хирос, они намертво зависли на заставке, пришлось заходить по ssh и убивать процесс). Теперь разрешение стоит восьмсот на шестьсот. Братцы подскажите синтаксис xrandr как поставить разрешение нормальное, а то я
<Kyshtynbai>  по гном-панели верхней попасть не могу из-за этого)).
<Kyshtynbai> о xrandr --size
<andrex> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Kyshtynbai> да уже допёр, спасибо.
<andrex> , в серверной начальники кандюк не поставят, поселю их самих туда>_<
<[Raiden]> может хорошее слово
<[Raiden]> имхо с нвидией не совсм совместимо
<Kyshtynbai> А с патчем вообще не запускается, говорит ошибка программы и даёт бэктрэйс...
<[Raiden]> включи в вайне вирт стол, так больше шансов что не сдохнут иксы
<[Raiden]> если я понял о чем речь
<Kyshtynbai> угу, включил, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> в общем всё это далеко от включи и работай
<Kyshtynbai> Факт. Хотя стим пашет. Не всё, правда, но кое-во-что удаётся поиграть вполне комфортно. Например torchlight идёт прекрасно, ожидаю диаблу три под него :) .
<ololo> Spasibo bolshoe)a kak perekluchit raskladky?:D
<[Raiden]> ))
<Lex_S> где?
<HarryShprottey> lol
<HarryShprottey> Ребят, а на unity можно поставить скринсейвер?
<[Raiden]> наверное можно если удалить гномовский и поставитm xscreensaver
<[Raiden]> может кто проснется из юзеров этих де )
<HarryShprottey> =)
<HarryShprottey> А у меня долго предупреждение теперь висеть будет?
<andrex> сутки
<HarryShprottey> понятно
<Gakonis> ololo: Рускифицировал Ubuntu?
<andrex> HarryShprottey: http://ubuntism.ru/2011/10/after-install-ubuntu-11-10/
<ololo> nee tyt ruski vrode vezde
<HarryShprottey> Читал я... эх... вот бы запилить гноме 3 на радеон
<ololo> Все)
<HarryShprottey> а то там всё артефачит(
<ololo> Спасибо тебе)
<Gakonis> ololo: На здоровье...
<Gakonis> ololo:Винду не торопись удалять.
<HarryShprottey> ololo, добро пожаловать! :)
<Gakonis> ololo: Точно...)
<andrex> опа ололо сам поставил ubuntu ))
<andrex> и ман по груб4дос сам осилил...
<andrex> HarryShprottey: а тут смотрел http://askubuntu.com/questions/50538/are-there-plans-to-make-a-screensaver-for-unity
 * andrex никогда не юзал скринсейверы, из за их бесполезности
<pr0mode> всем ку
<brestows> я тут :)
<TheFalkorr> нааааарод
<TheFalkorr> герои по сети - эт жесть
<andrex> ась
<TheFalkorr> andrex: третьих героев запустили
<andrex> ок гуд)
<TheFalkorr> andrex: давай с нами
<andrex> пока некогда, может какнибудь потом)
<andrex> работа, билин.
<artus> TheFalkorr, это надо на пол ночи залипнуть)
<TheFalkorr> artus: хехе
<TheFalkorr> завтра суббота
<andrex> ща пока качаться воткну.... а там посмотрим, что со временем
<HarryShprottey> я сожалею что у меня карточка - радеон...
<User746[web]> всем привет
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<User746[web]> кто-то знает, как обстоят дела в убунте 12 с двумя видеокартами? у меня на ноуте одна от intel, другая от AMD.
<User746[web]> энергию потребяют обе, а работет только интеловская
<andrex> выключить одну надо просто, как незнаю, надо гугля спрашивать
<artus> никак не обстаят, ниче тебе не светит)
<shenmue> хм...
<User746[web]> сейчас на первой бете сижу и вроде бы комп греется меньше и от батареи работает дольше, чем на 11.10.
<shenmue>  User746[web] http://habrahabr.ru/post/115451/ почитай. может тебе метод подойдет
<shenmue> в бетте новое ядро в которое входят патчи на энергосбережение
<shenmue> ибо 3.0 и выше жрет больше чем 2.6
<[Raiden]> User746[web]: это извесная фича и лечится 1 командой
<[Raiden]> любое руководсво гугли про 2 видюхи интел\радеон , там будет как отключить радеон
<[Raiden]> или баг - хз )
<shenmue> радеон - баг
<shenmue> так и запишем
<[Raiden]> ну всетаки из двух девайсов интел и интел+радеон я бы взял последнее
<shenmue> я бы с целью перепродать и купить нв
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> +1
<shenmue> хм а нв что мобильные девайсы не штампует? везде ати мобилити что ли?
<[Raiden]> штампует но моделей меньше ощутимо
<[Raiden]> но вобщем-то достаточно что бы найти
<shenmue> вряд ли им все равно на мобильные девайсы.
<[Raiden]> вообще радеон на винде пробле мне вызывает или мелочи
<[Raiden]> не всеравно
<[Raiden]> это деньги
<shenmue> ну и говорю что врядли
<[Raiden]> и модели есть
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> не так прочел
<[Raiden]> видимо для производитлей радеон лучше + им пофиг что там на линуксе
<shenmue> ну производителю ноута да. им вообще до лампочки
<markmx> спасайте :) в нгинксе поможете?
<shenmue> кстати мне прелагали б.у. видюху радеон вместо нвидии. первая как сказали помощней в разы. не стал брать.
<markmx> или валить на другой канал?
<[Raiden]> я не варю
<markmx> счас напрягу канал нгинкса :)
<andrex> !nginx
<ubuntuhelp> HOW-TO nginx + apache2 на Ubuntu. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36867.0
<markmx> http://brandykov.blogspot.com/2008/09/nginx-ubuntu.html во сразу по ссылке шикарнейший пост про нгинкс :)
<Festour> Я снова с вопросом по винде) Есть желающие ответить?)
<andrex> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<Festour> я от туда)
<Festour> оттуда)
<Festour> незнают)
<artus> @kick Festour еще раз зайдеш с вопросом по венде, будем прощатцо
<Festour> зачем кикать?
<andrex> ну дык мы то вабще не знаем что это такое
<artus> Festour, ты хочеш поговорить?
<Festour> не мне лично чисто лиц установщик винды скачать надо
<andrex> и лучше не говори о вий тут
<Festour> ну не будте расистами( человеку помощь нужна(
<artus> @kban --host Festour 3600 свободен
<andrex> днка бажное у него
<markmx> нет виндов - нет нег... ой... афроамериканцев :)
<shenmue> мы не расисты
<shenmue> мы всех ненавидим одинаково
<markmx> на нгинксе 400 челов на канале и никто не отвечает ... вот там расисты
<andrex> и я понял почему у него днк плохое http://joke.sibnet.ru/preview/preview-6424.jpg
<shenmue> напомни что это?
<jlewka> подскажите, а если при просмотре видео, проевляются линии которые как бы разрезают картинку на несколько частей,  то из-за чего именно это происходит?)
<jlewka> и можно как нить с жти бороться?
<shenmue> вертикальная синхронизация даёт сбои
<shenmue> можно
<[Raiden]> не дает , а отключена
<[Raiden]> имхо
<jlewka> хм... как она в юнити отрубается?
<jlewka> или включается
<[Raiden]> а в ключение поможет
<[Raiden]> в ccsm и nvidia-settings если нвидия. У других незнаю как
<[Raiden]> возможно только в настройках компиза хватит
<jlewka> intel...\
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: тада ccsm
<TheFalkorr> general или композитинг.или опенгл.не помню где
<[Raiden]> у интел на хомсайте есть документация по ключам для xorg.conf
<Kyshtynbai> TheFalkorr: без патча виснут хиросы на заставке, с патчем просто не запускаюстя :(
<[Raiden]> точнее раньше было
 * Kyshtynbai бьётся головой об стол
<jlewka> эх.. а бех xorg.conf  ни как?)
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: запускал heroes3hdsetup?
<Kyshtynbai> lf
<Kyshtynbai> да
<Kyshtynbai> выбрал разрешение и все прочее
<[Raiden]> jlewka: может не стоит вперед забегать, включи в настройках компиза сначала  в плагине OpenGL
<[Raiden]> если конечн оу тебя юнити3д
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: а тип игры и носд?
<Kyshtynbai> тип игры complete галка no cd стои
<Kyshtynbai> т
<[Raiden]> если через опции, то можно без xorg.conf. по модному над описать в или создавать 1 из файлов в  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Kyshtynbai> err:d3d:wined3d_unregister_window Window 0x20080 is not registered with wined3d.
<Kyshtynbai> вот это в конце бэктрейса
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в вайне d3dx9 устанавливал?
<baronos> хотя может и разрешение сглючило
<Kyshtynbai> кажись нет
<Kyshtynbai> это директ икс 9 что ль?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ну как бы да, там пакет d3dx9 будет
<TheFalkorr> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<Kyshtynbai> хм. вайнтрикс я ставил когда стим ставил вроде бы. щас ещё попробую.
<Kyshtynbai> allready installed говорит
<shenmue> кстати как там через вб на реальный раздел ставить ? ман найти не могу
<Kyshtynbai> dx3d9
<User152[web]> Помогите есть вопрос: в общем установил убунту на виртуалбокс. Вышел с машины. И при следующем заходе сновва просить установки убунты в чем дело?
<shenmue> в виртуалке привод освободи
<andrex> диск отключи с образом бубунты
<User152[web]> как отключить?
<Kyshtynbai> ну из привода виртуального образ удали
<Kyshtynbai> или выбери при загрузке грузится с харда виртуального же
<User152[web]>  м... походу понял ясно тоесть чтобы он не cd запускал при запуске а жесткий диск?? спасибо сейчас попробую
<NoOova> http://demotivation.fishki.net/comment.php?id=5864 в 5 банках здесь ф
<NoOova> я
<Festour> ну банить то зачем?(
<Festour> мне реально помощь нужна(
<TheFalkorr> @kban --host Festour 84600
<NoOova> Festour: ты тоже оказался в http://demotivation.fishki.net/comment.php?id=5864
<NoOova> skai ты чего такой суровый =)
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: он тут все про то, де венду скачать пытатся спросить
<NoOova> ааа)
<Festour> ?
<NoOova> обход бана - новый банан =)
<artus> @kick Festour вон
<andrex> -q пущай тролит)
<andrex> точнее -v
<NoOova> Как думаете 12.04 стит после релиза сразу ставить?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.37.8.*
<abra> NoOova, а что мешает его сейчас поставить?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: оно и сча рабочее
<markmx> на три минуты отошел нгинкса рестартнуть а вы тут уже учудили :)
<markmx> нува - стоит, она красивая, тока блурей все равно крутить нечем =(
<markmx> хотя он у меня и под виндами не крутится
<markmx> так что не далеко ушли
<TheFalkorr> markmx: а поставить от влц либы блюрейные?
<markmx> поставил, скомпилировал
<markmx> диск то защищенный :)))
<markmx> так что будем юзать онлайн-блурей...
<markmx> а почему никто до сих пор на кути не набросал фотошопку?
<markmx> там же судя по видяшкам что на хабре выкладывают - делов на пять сек
<[Raiden]> хз, гимп уж точно не за 5 сек писали, а многое не может
<[Raiden]> и строк кода там наверное дофига
<markmx> сесть чтоли попробовать, все равно делать нефиг да и лето скоро
<markmx> просто пришлось тут фотошопы ставить в макбуки, чем они после этого от винды отличаются я не понял, те же кейгены, патчеры с троянами...
<User337[web]> Фотошоп по функционалу можно переписать месяца за два.
<User337[web]> Вот по скорости придётся повазиться.
<NoOova> да конечно =)
<User337[web]> Вот только с интерфейсом проблема будет 100 пудово запатентован.
<[Raiden]> векторный редактор есть на qt
<NoOova> фотошоп надо писать на Curses с выводом в фреймбуфер в соседний мони тор графики))))
<NoOova> тру-вей
<[Raiden]> http://cdn.softcns.com/development/screenshot/krita_86379.png
<[Raiden]> сча крита уже не альфа
<NoOova> [Raiden]: оно лучше чем инкскейп?
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю
<[Raiden]> User337[web]: напиши адобам, пут ьсами перепишут свой фотошоп на qt
<[Raiden]> ))
<markmx> петицию счас модно делать :) 100к подписей и фотошоп у нас в кармане... будем крякать его коровскими кейгенами с патчерами и троянами
<markmx> опенсорс крякми :)
<NoOova> =) и тогда линукс стане  100%-м мейнстримом
<markmx> блурей долго отдавать не будут
<markmx> придется под виндами рипать, и помто смореть в влц под линуксом
<markmx> сопсна что я счас и сделал с черным ястребом
<markmx> во... в виртуалку пилим винду ставим рипатель и запускаем в потоке читаем получающийся файл в виртаульной сетевой папке - сморим мплеером ... тру?
<markmx> хотя рипатель может криво файл генерить
<markmx> в смысле как нить хитро будет делать что до окончания его невозможно открыть
<NoOova> markmx: а просто в виртуалке нельзя смотреть?
<NoOova> вместе с фотошопом
<ololo> Всем привет)
<ololo> Кто ппытался запустить майнкрафт? И не обычный, а пиратский лаунчер
<[Raiden]> в жабер ру народ играл, там канал убунты тоже.
<[Raiden]> краем глаза видел
<markmx> нува - блурей, в виндовой виртуалке, да там ни в жисть не хватит ресурсов
<markmx> лан побег я изучать англ :) всем пасип
<[Raiden]> способы смотреть\рипать бд есть. Но линков под рукой нет, сами гуглите
<[Raiden]> или качайте уже бдремуксы и смотрите
<andrex> ну у меня проблем небыло medibuntu подрубил обновился, и рипаю и смотрю)
<andrex> хотя может и не всё так просто...
<Kyshtynbai> http://oi41.tinypic.com/343lyqq.jpg
<andrex> чёт не полная семья, куда ещё 100500 дели)
<_d4vid> http://nix.uz/files/books/
<jlewka> а рядом с ubuntu что за система на фотке?)
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: вот я тоже гадаю).
<sima_> Привет всем
<sima_> Привет всем, во
<sima_> Ребят, кто чем видео конвертит на телефон?
<sima_> Пакетно
<skai-falkorr> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<andrex> !3gp
<ubuntuhelp> Mobile Media Converter - хорошая программа для кодинга видео и аудио в 3gp и прочие дикие телефонные, PDA-, portable-форматы: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm
<[Raiden]> !mp4
<ubuntuhelp> Вопросы, связанные с мультимедиа, рассмотрены на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats и http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html . По возможности старайтесь использовать свободные форматы. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kyshtynbai> !mkv
<ubuntuhelp> Вопросы, связанные с мультимедиа, рассмотрены на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats и http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html . По возможности старайтесь использовать свободные форматы. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<samitomui> привет всем !
<samitomui> имеется карта памяти. где-то есть ошибка , т.к. винда считывает только 1.7 Gb из 8,  хотя занято почти 7. Как определить какой файл битый ?
<[Raiden]> если есть копия 100% нормальных , то можно контрольные  суммы сравнить
<[Raiden]> а если нет, то не знаю, проверять каждый , в зависимости от его назначения )
<samitomui> сначала ккарта вообще не читалась. я с помощью gparted исправил и воостановиль файл систему, не нарушив целостность ни одного файла. Теперь карта открывается и читается , но винда все равно читает не все
<samitomui> как поведет себя битый файл если открывать все файлы с помощью стандартных программ (плеер , просмотрщик ...)
<samitomui> нашел один файл при котором банши вылетает
<[Raiden]> http://agateau.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/video-osd.png - гвенвиев теперь и видео кажет
<aspotashev> Привет
<aspotashev> Подскажите, пж, как подключиться к VPN.
<_d4vid> http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/7956/bildschirmfotoam2012032.png my desk
<aspotashev> Дано: логин, пароль, сервер (gateway), сертификат
<_d4vid> aspotashev, пптп?
<_d4vid> aspotashev, или опенвпн
<aspotashev> _d4vid: мне сказали, что можно через vpnc подключиться
<aspotashev> Но когда открываю KNetworkManager и добавляю там соединение по VPNC, он спрашивает еще "Имя группы" и "Пароль группы", после чего подключение не удается
<aspotashev> на стороне сервера вроде циска
<_d4vid> aspotashev, что за провайдер?
<aspotashev> _d4vid: Это не провайдер :0
<aspotashev> :)
<aspotashev> Просто у человека поднят VPN
<aspotashev> Под виндой можно подключиться с помощью некого "qvpn_util", там все работает
<_d4vid> aspotashev, пусть тот чел вышлет тебе конфиг впнц
<_d4vid> с ним легче подключится..
<aspotashev> Хм, думаю, у него нет такого конфига, т.к. у него сплошь винда
<aspotashev> а, стоп...
<aspotashev> какие-то конфиги он давал...
<_d4vid> aspotashev, http://rtzra.ru/wiki/software/cisco/vpnc
<Festour> ку! проблема с установкой убунту( что делать когда пишет корневая файловая система не определена
<Festour> подскажете?
<aspotashev> _d4vid: Проблема у меня в том, что я, похоже, не знаю group id/group password, а под виндой он как-то само работает.
<[Raiden]> Festour: точка монтирования наверное не выбрана для /
<aspotashev> _d4vid: "через vpnc, но не умеет работать по сертификатам и всяким смарт-картам" -- во
<_d4vid> aspotashev, спроси у чела
<[Raiden]> для раздела куда будет ставиться
<Festour> О
<Festour> лекс!
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе у рута PS1 красный , видимо как предупреждение. В общем мне понравилось ,себе так же сделал. Так как бы наглядней что ты под рутом
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0324/h_1332541697_7123034_7cb5b180a1.png
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<sensus> [Raiden], классно! Спасибо!
<sensus> [Raiden], идея тоже понравилась. Не думал о таком :)
<[Raiden]> PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$"
<[Raiden]> для .bashrc
<[Raiden]> для zsh PS1="%{$fg_bold[red]%}%n%{$fg_bold[white]%}@%{$fg_bold[red]%}%m %{$fg[blue]%}%c %{$fg[blue]%}%% %{$reset_color%}"
<sensus> Сайт доделаю и попробую. Благодарю за код
<_d4vid> kinomaxpro.com
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user _d4vid 84600 спам
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-24
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.37.8.*
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.37.8.168.130
<artus> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.83.149.8.134
<vamadir> народ подскажите репозитории на lucid(10.04) ядро нужно 3+
<vamadir> именно для люсид
<NikitoZzZz> доброе утро, кто-нибудь пользуется ubuntu server 11.10
<NikitoZzZz> теперь всё путём
<NikitoZzZz> =)
<Gakonis> 123
<User078[web]> Всем доброе утро.
<User078[web]> Тут проблема возникла при настройке убунты. Может кто-нибудь помочь мне?
<User078[web]> Помогите, пожалуйста. Срочно надо решить проблему с сетевухой
<vamadir> народ не подскажите репозтории на adobe air lucid 64bit
<User078[web]> Люди, помогите пожалуйста. Сетевуха встроенная не работает
<Gakonis> что там с сетевой у вас?
<User078[web]> Сразу не определялась
<User078[web]> На форуме нашел похожее решение и подгрузил модуль
<ololo> Всем привет
<User078[web]> Вроде все заработало. Но не хочет теперь подключаться к МЗТ соединению
<Gakonis> Привет
<User078[web]> VPN*
<User078[web]> Привет
<User078[web]> При подключении выдает ошибку.
<ololo> Не подскажите, у меня в моих документах на винде высвечивается занятых 20гб, но я все папки осмотрел, там отсилы 1гб есть. В чем проблема?Скрытые файлы или глюк какой то?
<User078[web]> Дальше скачал vpnpptp и через него настроился. Но после перезагрузки все настройки слетают и опять не видно сетевухи
<User078[web]> Глянь скрытые файлы
<ololo> А как)
<User078[web]> В свойствах папки поставь показ скрытых файлов
<vamadir> <ololo> так то это канал убунты а не винды
<ololo> По идеи с убунту все скрытые файлы будут видны да?
<User078[web]> Так вот. Что мне делать? Каждый раз копаться в консоли не вариант. Можно ли каким-нибудь скриптом поднимать подключение?
<Gakonis> ololo: да.
<sharikoff> User078[web]: в rc.conf засуй чо надо
<sharikoff> тоесть те команды которые ты в консоли набирал
<shnaps> Благодарю. После перезагрузки сетевуха автоматом определилась.
<shnaps> Может вы еще мне подскажете как можно засунуть VPN подключение в какой-нибудь скрипт?
<sharikoff> в rc.local  тоесть =))
 * sharikoff палитсо
<shnaps> ))
<shnaps> У меня теперь и там и там есть
<sharikoff> не вы а ты
<sharikoff> а то я старенький какой то...
<ololo> Гаконис, папка темп несет в себе важные файлы? Если я ее снесу, что может случится?
<shnaps> в локал я запихивал подгрузку модуля перед всей это ерундой с определением сетевухи
<sharikoff> shnaps: ты знаешь команду поднятия впна?
<sharikoff> конкретно
<shnaps> Можно и на ты. Вы это привычка
<sharikoff> вот короче смотри
<sharikoff> после того что ты в рц локал написал
<sharikoff> пишешь sleep 10
<sharikoff> это мы типа покурим 10 секунд
<sharikoff> подождем пока сеть поднимется
<sharikoff> потом пиши свою команду на подключение впна
<shnaps> что-то типпа этого? address 192.168.100.2 # это ип адрес netmask 255.255.255.0 # это маск gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx # єто шлюз up echo "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" >
<Gakonis> ololo: Некоторые да.
<sharikoff> shnaps: это надо писать в /etc/network/interfacecs
<shnaps> И вот я  торможу что вместо этих значений вводить надо =(
<sharikoff> хотя если надо быстро то можно и так как ты говоришь
<sharikoff> всмысле
<sharikoff> настраиваешь тупо сеть
<shnaps> Это сетка, не VPN?
<sharikoff> нет
<shnaps> нет всмысле не впн?)
<shnaps> извини что торможу)
<shnaps> долго не спал)
<sharikoff> нет всмысле не впн
<sharikoff> есть сесть
<sharikoff> поверх нее поднимается впн
<sharikoff> туннель
<shnaps> ясно. что там насчет команды поднятия впна?
<sharikoff> вот и я хотел спросить
<sharikoff> знаешь ты ее или нет
<sharikoff> и как ты до этого поднимал
<shnaps> какая команда хз. Сейчас впн настроен через vpnpptp
<sharikoff> это гуи?
<shnaps> да
<sharikoff> http://freedom-vrn.ru/support/pptpuc.html
<sharikoff> поспи
<sharikoff> потом почитаешь
<sharikoff> =)
<shnaps> ай какое спать =\ на пары пилить. или на работу =(
<sharikoff> тада на пары
<sharikoff> хотя какие пары седня суббота
<shnaps> вот и я о том-же)
<shnaps> спать
<shnaps> и на работу
<shnaps> =\
<sharikoff> вобщем по статейке настроишь
<sharikoff> там даже куда пихать есть чтоб автоматом запускалось
<sharikoff> про слип незабудь
<shnaps> не забуду)
<shnaps> а где шлюз смотреть? через ipconfig?
<sharikoff> ifconfig
<sharikoff> ипконфиг это в винде
<shnaps> P-t-P:172.23.10.0  вот шлюз?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> птп это у тя уже поднято подключение
<shnaps> ага
<shnaps> значит  все таки не то)
<sharikoff> у тя када впн не подключен инет есть?
<shnaps> нет
<sharikoff> тоесть ты с инетом соединяешься путем впна7
<shnaps> да
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> покажи на paste.pro dsdjl rjvfyls шасщташп
<sharikoff> покажи на paste.pro вывод команды ifconfig
<shnaps> http://paste.pro/5146083
<sharikoff> теперь route -n
<ISaDI> меня слышно?
<shnaps> http://paste.pro/5146084
<ISaDI> ав
<ISaDI> меня не слышит не кто??)
<shnaps> no
<sharikoff> 172.31.0.1 твой шлюз
<sharikoff> http://wikiadmin.net/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_VPN_-_%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B0_%D0%BD%D0%B0_linux
<ISaDI> fdf
<sharikoff> shnaps: а вто ваще тебе http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E
<Gakonis> ISaDI: ОООО
<ISaDI> меня слышно?
<Gakonis> ISaDI: Не слышно, но видно...
<ISaDI> как тут зарегаться)
<shnaps> уже читал вторую статью
<shnaps> за ночь прочитал)
<ISaDI> аа
<ISaDI> вв
<sharikoff> накажу
<ISaDI>  /msg nickserv logout
<ISaDI>  /msg nickserv logout
<ISaDI> fd
<sharikoff> !help | ISaDI
<ubuntuhelp> ISaDI: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Gakonis> 123
<sharikoff> !nick| ISaDI
<ubuntuhelp> ISaDI: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<sharikoff> @op
<ISaDI>  nen
<ISaDI> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<ISaDI> 1
<ISaDI> q
<ISaDI> 1
<User166[web]> как пропачить фаил,? важу каманду patch cx23885-cards1.c -i cx23885.patch -o 1  саздает фаил 1 и 1.rej и в терменали ошибки
<ololo> Какие игры есть хорошие на убунту?
<Amblnb-> Пасъянс
<ololo> Нее, я пасьянсы не очень люблю
<Amblnb-> Ну дАк просил хорошие
<Amblnb-> Там есть ещё наборы игр для развития детей британских учёных
<Kyshtynbai> ololo: wesnoth стратегия пошаговая хорошая. sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<Amblnb-> Авиасимулятор есть
<User166[web]> при
<User166[web]> при
<User166[web]> вв
<User166[web]> а
<User166[web]> 1
<TheFalkorr> @kick "User166[web]" flood
<Amblnb-> Стока стараний и всё впустую )
<TheFalkorr> теееэк.перезагрузил свеженькую юнити 5.8. три креша компиза
<Amblnb-> Выходит она не свеженькая, а развивающаяся и становящаяся на ноги.
<ololo> Тут драва на видиокарту надо устанавливать? Я просто только вчера убунту из под виндовс загрузил не знаю ничего)
<Amblnb-> По умолчанию они уже стоят
<Amblnb-> Для 2Д графики хватит
<ololo> А для вино
<ololo> И 3д симулятора
<Amblnb-> Для вина тоже. А для эфектов надо качать
<vamadir> черт все не могу подобрать версию убунты для себя
<User703[web]> как птчить фаил? важу команду patch cx23885-cards1.c -i cx23885.patch -o 1  выдаает это http://paste.ubuntu.com/897407/
<User703[web]> в фаиле  патча есть такая запись я вообще правильно делаю? http://paste.ubuntu.com/897411/
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем.
<HarryShprottey> http://paste.pro/5146087
<sig_wall> User703[web]: неправильно
<User703[web]> а как
<sig_wall> User703[web]: сначала из корня исходников ядра проверяешь: patch -p1 --dry-run < cx23885.patch
<sig_wall> затем убираешь --dry-run и патчишь по настоящему
<sig_wall> :)
<sig_wall> patch -p1 < cx23885.patch
<User703[web]> вот так? /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic$ patch -p1 --dry-run < cx23885.patch bash: cx23885.patch: Нет такого файла или каталога
<User703[web]> это сделал из папки где патчь лежит http://paste.ubuntu.com/897420/
<User703[web]> и это http://paste.ubuntu.com/897425/
<vamadir> тут есть толковые программисты?
<vamadir> интересует вопрос написания программы для убунту.
<boris_t> смысле как написать или заказать хошь?
<ololo_> Кто может помочь? Скачал постал 2 (http://games.ubuntulogy.org/2011/06/free-postal-2-multiplayer-linux-ubuntu.html)запустил, но игра артефачит, не понятные тектсуры летают
<ololo_> Может надо что то еще устанавливать?
<Amblnb-> Какую там ОСь новичкам "советуют"?
<ololo_> Драйвера какие нибудь
<wullikam> Amblnb-, росинку?)
<Amblnb-> wullikam: Я даже такой не слышал
<wullikam> Amblnb-, http://rosinka.rosix.ru/
<User703[web]> как птчить фаил? важу команду patch cx23885-cards1.c -i cx23885.patch -o 1  выдаает это http://paste.ubuntu.com/897407/
<User496[web]> Здравствуйте. Ставил Убунту в надежде что перестанет тормозить онлайн видео типа ex.ua youtube. Проц Семпрон 2300+, видюха встроенная VIA KM400/KM400A chipset, 768МБ Оперативы. Поставил дрова на видюху с openchrome.org. Видео тормозит гораздо больше чем на ХР. ЧтÐ
<User496[web]> ау
<rapidsp> User496[web]: вряд ли кто прочитал твои кракозябры
<Amblnb-> !256 | User496[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='256'
<Amblnb-> !255 | User496[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User496[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User496[web]> да я с http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat сижу, нет у меня никакого клиента
<Amblnb-> Флеш клиент всёравно клиент
<User496[web]> щас разобью на части сообщение
<User496[web]> Здравствуйте. Ставил Убунту в надежде что перестанет тормозить онлайн видео типа ex.ua youtube.
<User496[web]> Проц Семпрон 2300+, видюха встроенная VIA KM400/KM400A chipset, 768МБ Оперативы.
<User496[web]> Поставил дрова на видюху с openchrome.org. Видео тормозит гораздо больше чем на ХР.
<User496[web]> Что-то ещё можно доставить чтоб ускорить комп в Убунте?
<Gakonis> тебе не доставить нужно... А переуснановить ubuntu на более легкий вариант.
<Gakonis> По крайне мере я бы сделал так.
<User496[web]> паппи какое-нить?
<User496[web]> так трабла в том что убунта тяжелее ХР или просто моя видюха не поддерживаецца на 100%?
<Amblnb-> Там дрова на 2д стоят.
<Amblnb-> Всёравно слабый комп
<Amblnb-> Слабей уже многих мобильников на андроиде
<User496[web]> та знаю, но на ХР видео терпимо показывает :(
<User496[web]> обмануть прогресс не удалось :(
<Gakonis> )
<Amblnb-> Флэш видео тормозить и так и так буит
<User496[web]> ясно, думал протянет это железо ещё немного. Я его только вот для видео и использую вместо телека.
<Gakonis> http://runos.ru/stati/sistemnyie-trebovaniya-ubuntu.html
<User496[web]> Так то 2 ноута есть шустрых, для работы
<Gakonis> Системные требования..
<Gakonis> http://runos.ru/stati/sistemnyie-trebovaniya-ubuntu.html
<User496[web]> почитал, так эту Xubuntu есть смысл пробывать ставить? Или смирицца
<Amblnb-> Флэш вымирает. Для хтмл5 есть смысл
<User496[web]> пробую! :)
<User496[web]> спасибо за ответы
<Pavia00> Думаю смысла нет.
<Amblnb-> н.264 тоже может сильно нагружать систему.
<Pavia00> Возьмем среднюю картинку 640*480 умножим на 3 состовляющих цвета на 25 кадров в секунду. Для пересылки или отоброжения требуеттся как минимум 10 тактов для пересылки из памяти в видео памяти. И того требуется процессор с частотой 230. А если взятÑ
<Gakonis> Pavia00: круто)
<Pavia00> Так что ваш процессор по любому будет тормазить.
<Festour>  как открыть терминал в убунте?)
<himik> нажать на него мышкой
<boris_t> ctr+alt+f1 =)
<Gakonis> приложение-стандартные-терминал
<himik> boris_t: шутник проказник
<Gakonis> Не то слово...
<Gakonis> )
<Festour> я первый раз)
<Festour> на убунте)
<Festour> тока
<Festour> приложения не нашёл
<Festour> ОоО
<Festour> поэтому и спрашиваю
<Festour> нарыл)
<Festour> спс)
<Festour> а ещё в гайде для новичков видел что после установки убунты надо тама кучу пакетов установить, мона ввести один "пакет" и он установит всё
<Festour> название не нашёл(
<Gakonis> Эт где такая кнопка волшебная?
<Gakonis> сделать все и закрыть"
<Festour> нашёл) ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Festour> у мну вай фай карточка почему то не работает, в настройках смотрел. Пишет недоступна
<bosyi> тихо тут
<Amblnb-> ...в омуте
<Gakonis> Ты хочешь чтобы мы тут пошумели?
 * TheFalkorr кху кху
<Festour> почему когда я хочу в терминале юзнуть команду aptitude пишет что она не найдена ОоО
<andrex> Festour: а ты его поставь сначала
<baronos> а как ты юзаешь aptitude?
<Festour> а откуда?
<Festour> разве он не вместе с убунтоу ставится?
<baronos> apt-get чем не устраивает?
<vamadir> народ а есть апплет(гном 2) который показывает  сволько свободного места на HDD?
<andrex> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Festour> у апт гет нет граф интерфейса
<Festour> дык отуда его поставить?
<vamadir> andrex, может тебе синаптик нужен?
<baronos> Festour: выше читай что тебе андрех написал
<Festour> спс
<vamadir> andrex, о сорри было для Festour
<andrex> aptitude-gtk
<vamadir> так есть аплет для жесткого?
<vamadir> на второй гном
<Festour> прикольнулся с aptitude -v moo
<Festour> забавно)
<andrex> ну ты ещё скажи, то ради этого ставил аптитюд
<Festour> так и скажу что ради этого и поставил аптитюд ХДДДД
<Festour> кстати подскажите на клиент для чата на юбунту
<andrex> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<only_you> Festour: xchat, pidgin
<Festour> спс
<Festour> xchat как подрубить сюда?
<vamadir> а на убунту есть программа ed2k (емуль)  с поддержкой ссылок  без адресса.
<vamadir> ??
<Festour> какую сеть юзать чтобы подрубиться сюда?
<vamadir> mldonkey | amule не канают
<vamadir> Festour, там же написано ubuntu servers
<only_you> Festour: irc.freenode.net
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuVibes/~3/bJ4ia2bJPX8/unity-58-released-with-new-features-and.html
<only_you> deadbeef 0.5.2
<vamadir> народ не могу открыть zip файл.  warning:  stripped absolute path spec from /
<andrex> 7zip воткни или unzip zip короче архиватор
<vamadir> andrex, стоит
<andrex> 7zip?
<andrex> unzip снеси
<andrex> он глючный ккойто
<[Raiden]> а это точно зип?
<vamadir> да
<[Raiden]> поакжи вывод команды file
<andrex> есть гдето ппа с пофиксиным
<vamadir> все решено. 7зип скушал
<[Raiden]> !zip
<ubuntuhelp> Файлы архивов с расширениями .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace и др. можно открыть при помощи file-roller (в GNOME), Ark (в KDE) или Xarchiver (в XFCE). См. также https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[Raiden]> мимо
<andrex> надо было чёто типа !arch !arh на этот текст, но не зип)
<[Raiden]> угу
<vamadir> жесть :) ради программирования убил виндовс и установил убунту
<andrex> а смысл?
<andrex> под чё программишь
<vamadir> смысл что нет косяка с кодировками (китайский - русский)
<vamadir> andrex, да я тут пытаюсь сайт заделать, через китайский api
<andrex> ну тогда понятно...
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> при включенном капсе мелкими пишет . глюкнуло чота
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> принципиально новый капслук
<andrex> спец для юлондинок)
<andrex> б*
<wullikam> ахахахаха.
<wullikam> сейчас пишут: -мне кот айпод обоссал. -твой то? -в том и беда что нет. -и чо с ним, не воркает? -воркает... но воняет!
<wullikam> и вот я представил себе эту картину...
<wullikam> стоит такой кот, и с такой умной мордой ссыт на айпод, и причитает: нате вам, буржуи)
<TheFalkorr> @voice wullikam
<TheFalkorr> прям хаха жжошь
 * wullikam рыдает..
<andrex> юмор опов не всем понятен)
<wullikam> brilliant> он еще монитор абассал
 * wullikam ушел на баш...
<andrex> да точно не всем...
<shenmue> тоже мне новость ...
<shenmue> вот у меня 3 харда и двдром идешные а вход на материнке один всего. вот это квест интересный
<andrex> shenmue: ну частично выполнимый, а вот у меня нет ide вобще)
<shenmue> у мну хом на одном, линь на другом, убожество тормозное на третьем а еще родителям диски записывать надо ...
<[Raiden]> я при последнем апгрейде поехал покупать новый хдд и двдром и не в ту графу тыркнул насчт двдюка, вместо сата - иде.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> понял когда уже домой приехал. Но 1 канал иде как бы есть и не стал менять.
<[Raiden]> Ибо лень
<andrex> shenmue: ну lin и dvdrom втыкаешь, а остальное комунибьдь подариш в качестве гуманитарной помощи))
<andrex> интересно с satа на ide есть переходники...
<shenmue> есть
<shenmue> но шалит передача данных
<andrex> ну значит нету.
<Kyshtynbai> После добавления пользователя в группу перелогиниваться необходимо?
<andrex> да
<shenmue> да
<Kyshtynbai> мерси.
<TheFalkorr> andrex: го с нами в героев
<sharikoff> как эта хреновина называется которая за процессом следит и если он падает перезапускает его
<andrex> TheFalkorr: ща квест решу с вайном), скинь адрес в pm куда конектится
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: cron?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> какая то приблуда есть
<sharikoff> на м
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите к миднайт командеру можно привязать GUI редактор? А то запускать geany name_file в консоли надоедает
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: не.чет на м ниче не вспоминается
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: почему нет, конечно можно. файл запуска по расширениям меняется, переменная EDITOR читается
<[Raiden]> но у меня черз пользовательское меню по ф2 http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0324/h_1332593270_7981128_dcecbb5bdf.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: в самом mc нигде не прописать?
<[Raiden]> что значит в самом mc?
<[Raiden]> в мс есть только выбор внешний редактор или встроенный
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: monit
<[Raiden]> а встроенный берется из переменной
<[Raiden]> внешний т.е.
<Kyshtynbai> Пытаюсь в винду виртуальную в виртуалбоксе подключить шеред фолдер, а она пишет erorr 53 the network path was not found, никто не сталкивался?
<shenmue> шеред фолдер звучит здорово
<baronos> shenmue: это как cannon fodder :D
<shenmue> прикольная стратежка. помню
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: вообщем нужно что бы он по асоциации файлов запускал нужное gui приложение
<[v-8]_jupiter> если *.py то жмешь f4 и открывается в geany
<[Raiden]> я уже выше написал что можно
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> по ф4 нету проверки на расширния
<[Raiden]> по энтеру есть только
<[Raiden]> по ф4 можно сделать geany для всго
<[v-8]_jupiter> пойдет
<[Raiden]> либ окак у меня на скриншоте
<[Raiden]> там вызывается гедит для выбранного на панели файла
<[Raiden]> только не по ф4
<[v-8]_jupiter> чтото не пойму
<[v-8]_jupiter> https://www.midnight-commander.org/ticket/2118
<openvoid> свежеустановленный mc при первом нажатии ф4 спрашивает какой редактор использует, надо только выяснить где он это запоминает и исправить
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvoid: он консольный хочет
<[v-8]_jupiter> мне нужен GUI
<[Raiden]> я же написал внешний редактор брется из EDITOR
<Infra_HDC> openvoid, попробуй $ ls -la ~ | grep mc
<[Raiden]> export  EDITOR=geany ; mc
<[Raiden]> и в настройках должно быть , что использовать внешний
<[Raiden]> но мне мой метод больше нравится http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0324/h_1332593916_6849610_18290e21b6.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> Такс обновил mc до 4,8,2-2
<[v-8]_jupiter> Меню лучше стали
<Festour> Win куда устанавливается? на / или /home?
<[Raiden]> )
<Festour> молчишь гадина)
<[Raiden]> виндовс устанавливается на свой раздел, отличный от / и /home
<Festour> нее
<Festour> эмулятор я имел ввиду
<Festour> ну чтоб на убунте в проги Windowsa юзать
<baronos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<shenmue> это вайн
<shenmue> ставится как и все проги. а вот программы для вайна ставятся по дефоллту в хоум
<Festour> baronos: ты о чём?
<[Raiden]> Festour: сам вайн ставится во много папок в /
<baronos> Festour: учись вопросы корректно задавать
<[Raiden]> а в хоме у нго настройки и эмуляция папок виндовса
<Festour> [Raiden]: блин, а можно диск с / увеличить прямо в убунте?
<Festour> а то памяти нехватает
<Festour> baronos: дык я что неправильно задал?
<[Raiden]> можно , но только с лайва. Смонтированный раздел вроде нельзя либ оя не в курсе
<baronos> Festour: "Win куда устанавливается? на / или /home?" свой вопрос то хоть прочитал прежде чем на канал отправить
<Festour> [Raiden]: ок спс, а как отменить установку вайна в терминале?
<[Raiden]> ctrl+c
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get purge wine
<[Raiden]> и хорош мой ник писать
<shenmue> [Raiden] как дела? =))))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: плохо )
<Festour> проблема( http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120324/5UaOpWln.png
<Festour> надо расширить сда2
<Festour> никак?
<WUbikldjf> скажите пожалуйста, я скачал образ убунту 10.10 и засунул там wubi.exe Запуская wubi он начинает качать какую-то amd64.iso хотя у меня 32 битная система. Что делать что бы отключить эту загрузку ?
<Festour> ехе? ОоО
<WUbikldjf> да
<Festour> убунта вроде его не поддерживает или ты щас с винде?
<Festour> винды*
<WUbikldjf> я в винде
<WUbikldjf> я в винде хочу установить убунту через вуби.ехе
<WUbikldjf> запускаю этот вуби.ехе он сразу начинает качать amd64.iso, а у меня 32 битная система..
<Festour> я чесное слово хз, а с флешки почему не хочешь?
<WUbikldjf> я слышал что так флешка дохнет
<Festour> ну на диск запиши
<baronos> через несколько тысяч сотен раз перезаписи может и здохнуть:)
<Festour> baronos: )))
<WUbikldjf> не может а сразу дохнет
<Festour> я щас с флешки ОоО
<WUbikldjf> я хосу через вуби
<Festour> ну хоти)
<WUbikldjf> ну блядь этот прога выдпёт ошибку
<TheFalkorr> @kban --host WUbikldjf
<TheFalkorr> уже не хочет
<Festour> блин, минуту бы подождал?) я бы ему посоветовал установить эмулятор дисков)
<TheFalkorr> обойдется. он не в школе у себя
<[Raiden]> интересн очто у него за комп
<Festour> 32 бит?)
<[Raiden]> чиста 32бит системы вроде не делают лет 5
<[Raiden]> угу
<Festour> есть старый комп с 32 бит, но уже не пользуюсь)
<[Raiden]> даже атомы способны выполнять амд64 инструкции
<shenmue> надо бы написать в каноникал чтобы проект вуби закрыли
<shenmue> а то он не предсказуемый
<[Raiden]> или лучше бы ег опеределали
<Festour> а вообще Daemon Tools Lite пойдёт?
<Festour> ну знаете что за прога?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> я ултра исо юзал а щас маунт
<[Raiden]> скажем, сделали бы на основе околинукс чего-нить, что бы прям из винды ресайзило раздел, делало туда чрут и распаковывало в него систему + подъём загрузчика
<Festour> ну типа вритуальные дисководы делает, и можно типо примонтировать образ
<shenmue> лучше готовый образ для виртуалбокс
<[Raiden]> кстати, если дебостратом делат ьчрут, то получается система весом примерно 400мб
<Festour> http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120324/5UaOpWln.png кстати, как расширить раздел сда2?
<Festour> без форматирования сда3
<[Raiden]> debootstrap'ом т.е.
<shenmue> кстати вчера хотел шнягу поставить. так как нет возможности с сддиска было выбрана два способа. через граб либо виртуалбокс на реальный раздел
<shenmue> для граба образ не подошел. а виртуалбокс подцепил реальный жесткий диск только сам не запустился из за ядра =(
<[Raiden]> через вбокс тоже вариант на реальный раздел , но колинукс забавней
<[Raiden]> там не эмулируется комп
<[Raiden]> а выполняется ядро прям в винде
<shenmue> зенкернел чота с вб не дружит
<shenmue> не компилится модуль под него
<Festour> [Raiden]: ну помогиииии(((
<[Raiden]> Festour: ну самое простое сначала уменьшить сда3 )
<[Raiden]> забавная у тебя разбивка, перый раздел расширенный )
<[Raiden]> но наверное это пофиг
<[Raiden]> или не уменьшит, а подвинуть
<[Raiden]> в конце место есть
<Festour> спссссссссссссссссссссссс)
<Festour> спас)
<Festour> выдало ошибку You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partition /dev/sda3.  Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows system partition C:. You can learn how to repair the boot configuration in the GParted FAQ. http://gparted.org/faq.php  Moving a partition might take a very long time to apply.
<openvoid> не пофиг тем, что циферки основных разделов могут кончиться, а если расширенный не последний то его циферек не добавить
<[Raiden]> можно просто мусор симлинками перенести типа /tmp и /var , наверное
<Festour> что делать?
<openvoid> быть готовым сделать grub-update
<[Raiden]> да не важно )
<Festour> подробнее?
<shenmue> кстати панголин может головой вертеть на 360 градусов
<shenmue> http://www.jampham.com/web%20gallery/Wildlife/Baby%20Pangolin.jpg =)
<openvoid> sda4 загрузочный, если его переместить не обновив загрузчик система не загрузится
<Festour> дык как обновить?
<baronos> shenmue: няшное выйдет домашнее животное)
<Kyshtynbai> какие только твари на земле не водятся!
<Festour> кстати люди тоже попадают под определение "твари"
<Festour> )))
<openvoid> grub-install /dev/sdX
<openvoid> после перемещения раздела но до перезагрузки
<Festour> в терминале?
<openvoid> и двигать раздел рекомендую с лайвсиди, но тогда обновить груб будет сложнее
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Festour> я с лайвсд
<openvoid> вот здесь всё написано но многа букв
<Festour> openvoid: многа буков я не боюсь, но многа англ буков очень боюсь(
<shenmue> как создать раздел средствами виндовс есть на убунтологии
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy Partition Files
<shenmue> и как потом туда впердолить убунту тоже подробно описанно
<openvoid> от английского никуда не денешься, последняя ссылка прям на то что тебе нужно после перемещения раздела
<Festour> твоя ссылка просто в начало страницы идёт
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_Partition_Files
<openvoid> вот так правильнее
<Festour> а не к конкретному разделу
<Festour> спс)
<shenmue> мда... не читайте про панголинов на вики =(
<Festour> update-grub
<Festour> ?
<Festour> попробую черезгугл транслейт
<Festour> гугл не переварил https а форум на http не согласен ОоО
<openvoid> открой translate.google.ru и копипасть непонятные кусочки
<openvoid> туда
<NikitoZzZz> кто скажет почему ubuntu 11.10 такая медленная
<baronos> потому что убунту 11,10
<shenmue> всмысле медленнная?
<NikitoZzZz> может стоить пока 10-ую версию поставить
<Festour> мб твой комп устарел?)
<[Raiden]> похож на то. Т.к. я вопрос не понял
<NikitoZzZz> она у меня установлена на старом компе, там то понятно(хотя windows 7 на неём шустрее работает)
<[Raiden]> сделай релогин в юнити 2д
<[Raiden]> или не ставь убунту на старые компы
<shenmue> для старья есть xfce и lxde
<Festour> openvoid: там речь когда один из разделов повреждён да?
<[Raiden]> ещё врод радеонщики вечно жалуются на тормоза и артефакты в компизе
<[Raiden]> может в этом дело
<NikitoZzZz> ubuntu мне нужна для RoR, но я стреляюсь от её производительности
<shenmue> ror это что?
<NikitoZzZz> ruby on rails
<[Raiden]> Я согу только сказать, чт оу меня стоит 2 дистра, в обоих по две срелы КДЕ и ГШ
<[Raiden]> м*
<[Raiden]> и в общем убунта не является по скорости чем-то отличной
<[Raiden]> единсвенное, убунта с апстартом грузится быстрее чем опенсусе с системд
<User763[web> установил убунту лтс. я так понимаю драйвера там стандартные на все. а где взять проприреартные на ати экс 200м
<User763[web> а то тот же самый постал два который летал на винде артефачит
<NikitoZzZz> спасибо
<Festour> http://kubuntu.ru/node/6866 сложно реализовать?
<Festour> хотя не просто
<[Raiden]> не сложно, но может заменяться на груб скорее всего, если оьновление ядра придет
<[Raiden]> а может и нет  - я не ставил.
<Festour> тока
<Festour> не понял на счёт hd0
<Festour> как понять на счёт
<Festour> меня?
<gogasan> Кто-нибудь по опенстеку (nova-compute) может проконсультировать? Армел ноутбук, хост с убунтой и виртуалбоксом с загрузкой по сети. Надо поднять.
<mockingbird> привет всем, есть кто админит сервер или имеет свой VDS ?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ^
<mockingbird> sharikoff: подскажи пожалуйста, т.к. я только с вчера столкнулся с такими вопросами, есть VDS на XEN, без панели, вопрос по неймсерверам
<mockingbird> неохота создавать тикет в англоязычный саппорт, могут не ответить, т.к. возможно вопрос нубский, - DNS я сам создаю через bind или мне его выдает провайдер?
<Anwender> Привет люди)
<TheFalkorr> mockingbird: ты погодь.человек проснется сначала
<Anwender> Кто знает, как сменить репозитории?
<TheFalkorr> Anwender: update manager знает
<Anwender> А что это?
<mockingbird> TheFalkorr: кто в наше время вообще себе может позволить здоровый сон? сервера лежат понимаешь, а они спят
<Anwender> я нуб в убунте
<Anwender> это в центре приложений искать?
<mockingbird> что скажете, ребятишки, по неймсерверам, знает кто?
<shenmue> baronos, тебе вирь на линь нужен?
<baronos> shenmue: почему мне предлагаешь?)))
<shenmue> только там еще собрать надо, зависимости всякие, и он от рута запускается
<vamadir> народ хотите поучительную историю?
<vamadir> только что со мной произошла
<baronos> shenmue: странный вирь какой то)
<shenmue> там будет разврат девушки пиво и пингвины?
<shenmue> если нет то не рассказый
<Festour> плюсую на счёт девушек)
<shenmue>  baronos ну не надо так не надо
<Festour> shenmue: он vamadirу говорил
<User107[web]> кто-то может посоветовать что-то похожее на убунту? что-то такое же легкое, но менее баганутое 	)
<shenmue> User107[web] а в чем твои баги заключаются?
<User107[web]> да во всем. постоянно все падает.
<Festour> User107[web]: а сколько юзаешь убунту?
<User107[web]> двенадцатая версия надеюсь будет не такой глючной.
<User107[web]> с неделю где-то
<vamadir> Короче. Уже месяц свистел ноут. Я думал сначала что это баг cpu core i3(есть на форумах темы). Потом грешил на Хард, хотя вроде он сдругой стороны. Потом на систему, поставил ubuntu снес windows. Писк остася. Разобрал ноут. Звук остался. Поменял оперативку, звук осталс
<vamadir> я.  А когда я от безиходности головой долбил мышку, то услышал что ЭТА ПАДЛА ПИЩИТ!!!
<User107[web]> юзаю :)
<User107[web]> Хахахахах))))
<Gakonis> ))))
<Festour> vamadir: ЛОЛ
<shenmue> зато убунту поставил
<shenmue> и ударными методами головой об мышку испортил себе среденее ухо и теперь не слышишь писк
<vamadir> :)
<Festour> Неее
<vamadir> да блин эта китайская самая дешевая мышка.
<vamadir> пишит на ниских частотах
<Festour> vamadir: это не поучительная история а анекдот)
<shenmue> похоже на историю когда девушка машину купила. едет и слышит стук какой то. в автомастерскую в одну вторую третье. там все нормально. опять едет и стучит. потом с ней тоже спец поехал. слышит - стучит.
<shenmue> и говорит - я конечно всё понимаю но сними наконец брелок с ключей
<Festour_> кстати, какой хоткей вызывает терминал?
<User107[web]> ctrl+alt+t
<vir0id> Festour_ tilda по F1 вызывается
<Festour_> спс
<Festour_> [Raiden]: можешь дать тот линк с мульти ОС?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> я не понял вопроса
<Festour_> ну помнишь
<Festour_> я спрашивал сложно или нет?
<[Raiden]> burg
<Festour_> спс
<[Raiden]> http://kubuntu.ru/node/6866
<[Raiden]> твой линк
<[Raiden]> освой историю в браузере
<[Raiden]> и закладки
<Festour_> неее
<Festour_> я только что перезагрузился с живой убунты на обычную
<Festour_> линк не работает ОоО
<brestows> всем добрых выходных!
<User139[web]> Всем привет, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня видео карта ati radeon xpress 200m series, игры под убунту запускаются максимум 2д, а 3д если и запустится то лаги нереальные, на нее есть пропририатные дрова?
<capitanK> привет всем
<User139[web]> ку
<capitanK> подскажите, как вставить из буфера в терминал скопированную строку
<capitanK> у меня не работает копи - паст
<User139[web]> ctr+shift+v
<admin-skif-biz> фубля.. я уж испугался.. зашел недавно, а тут вообще никого..
<User139[web]> )
<User139[web]> Выходной)
<admin-skif-biz> не ну шоб вообще никого.. даже ботов
<admin-skif-biz> мне так одному страшно стало
<User139[web]> ахах, :D
<User139[web]> Вы случайно не подскажите, у меня вопрос про видеокарту)
<admin-skif-biz> хз..
<baronos> !ati
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<admin-skif-biz> ати у меня когда-то стояла.. потом ее перестали поддерживать
<User139[web]> Спасибо
<baronos> capitanK: ctrl+shift+v
<[Raiden]> capitanK: через мышку дольно работать, в некоторых ситуация с шифтом если выделение. и стандартые ctrl+ins \ shift+ins должны работать
<capitanK> <baronos> спс
<capitanK> только теперь запросил  Enter the installation directory for calibre [/opt]:
<[Raiden]> по крайней мре насчет всех терминалов я уврен ) в гном-терминал 50на50
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> capitanK: оставляй опт
<baronos> [Raiden]: рботает инсёрт ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<capitanK> я написла, что /home/.../загрузки
<capitanK> он поругался и фейлнулся(((
<[Raiden]> в опт более стандартно.
<baronos> capitanK: ты хочешь в директорию зайти в терминале?
<capitanK> это куда?
<[Raiden]> а что за calibre
<[Raiden]> для книг программа?
<capitanK> я еще неделю не пользуюсь убунтой, и для меня ваши вопросы - ужОс!
<capitanK> да читалка
<baronos> capitanK: пиши примерно так /home/ubuntu/soft
<admin-skif-biz> ничего.. потом ломка начнется
<baronos> но можно и по умолчанию /opt оставить
<[Raiden]> capitanK: в общем директория /opt имеет назначение типа устанвоки проприетарного софта, а так же софтин которые  поставляются бинарями или собираются кажда в свою папку и т.д.
<capitanK> и где ее мне догда икать?
<capitanK> тогда искать
<[Raiden]> в /opt/bin или /opt/calibre/bin
<capitanK> она полностью проставиться? или надо будет вручную?
<capitanK> или Синопсис?
<Festour_> как скачивать с репозитория?)
<baronos> это процесс установки типа как в винде, то есть указываешь куда установить
<[Raiden]> я отвечал на этот случай  Enter the installation directory for calibre [/opt]:
<[Raiden]> это точно не из репозитория
<[Raiden]> если найдеш ьрепозиторий, тогда синаптик подойдет, да
<baronos> capitanK: после установки будет файл запуска в программах, по крайней мере должен будет быть)
<capitanK> ок спс
<admin-skif-biz> что-то мне покодить захотелось. С блекджеком и шлюхами. Кто-нить bash знает?
<[Raiden]> по ходу это конвертилка для эдктронных книг , а не читалка
<capitanK> никогда не чувствовала себя чайником, теперь это ощущение не покидает меня всю неделю(((
<[Raiden]> останусь на своём ice book reader )
<capitanK> она с е-ридером сотрудничает
<[Raiden]> угу. Я сначала подумл читалка с базой
<Kyshtynbai> Карта ати мобилити. При подключении второго монитора к ноуту ати контрол центр требует перезапустить систему. А нельзя ли как-нить без перезапуска?
<Kyshtynbai> Или иксы как-нить рестартануть но чтобы софт не отключался
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: думаю можно обойтись релогином
<[Raiden]> софт отключится
<capitanK> Разработчики Calibre позиционируют свое творение как «One stop solution to all your e-book needs». И я с ними совершенно согласен. Это не просто читалка. Это менеджер электронных книг, имеющий встроенный конвертор и умеющий работать напрямую со многими типам
<Kyshtynbai> понятна
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати какой ебукридер посоветуете? Тот фб2ридер глючный
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: возможно это разово, для правки конфигов , или погугли как по другому можно. Я точн ознаю что у нвидии есть пара вариантов описания второго варианта и 1 работает без выхода из иксов
<[Raiden]> может и у других чего есть
<[Raiden]> второго варианта = второго монитора
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, попбробую
<Kyshtynbai> Но точно не разово, я часто туда-сюда таскаю ноут
<Kyshtynbai> с монитором
<[Raiden]> а монитор тот же все время подключаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<baronos> флеш сломался)
<Kyshtynbai> А вот если в xorg.conf записать настройки второго монитора и так и оставить? А монитор просто подключать-отключать...
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя не, наверно не прокатит
<[Raiden]> я думаю в таком случае можно настроит ьчто бы врубался сам  ,если подключен, если его описать в xorg.conf , но гарантий не дам ) Это на форум.
<Kyshtynbai> Понял, мерси.
<Festour_> [Raiden]: как скачать с определённого репозитория?
<[Raiden]> !repo
<ubuntuhelp> Пакеты в Ubuntu разделены на несколько секций. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories и http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components . См. также https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<[Raiden]> с определенног оиз подключенных ,если пакет есть в двух сразу или больще - это к мануалу по апту )
<[Raiden]> или может кто-то вспомнит
<Festour_> я с английским не дружу(
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-то юзает на 12й гном фолбек? Говорят его малость допили до похожести на старый гном, как он вообще? На 11.10 в гном фолбеке у меня лично не было даже индикатора переключения языка.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: нормально допилили
<[v-8]_jupiter> Почистил телефон) Протер камеру. Даже ен ожидал что он может так фоткать))
<[Raiden]> а монитор давно протирал?
<Festour_> [Raiden]: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place что это такое?
<Festour_> успех или ошибка?
<[Raiden]> хз
<Festour_> vlc устанавливал через терминал
<[Raiden]> либо ок, либ опредупреждение
<Festour_> вконце выдало это
<[Raiden]> критическое думаю не так бы выглядело
<shenmue> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place это нормально
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0324/h_1332609677_9341626_64a85cdd55.jpeg   ))
<shenmue>  [v-8]_jupiter у мну лучше
<shenmue> хотя наверное кажется http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0324/h_1332610259_8185112_6518197f29.jpeg
<shenmue> тип комп мой. влом для него корпус делать ><
<NoOova> shenmue: положи его в железное ведро
<NoOova> гдето видел такое на фотке
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: ну а чо. практично! только кофем или пивом залить можно, и быль собирает.
<shenmue> он в любом случае пыль собирает
<Kyshtynbai> NoOova, лучше ведром накрыть).
<Kyshtynbai> да у меня та же фгня была, пока я от тейблтопов не отказался в польщу ноутов
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> как разогнать шину ноута
<andrex> никак она больше наминальной не гонится, если увеличеть хотябы на чючють буду глюки
<NoOova> это откуда такие заявдения
<NoOova> господа меня шина на 30% гонится без глюков
<NoOova> под виндой разгонял без потери производительности
<NoOova> проц при этом с 1.6 гнался до 2.0
<andrex> гони дальше материнка сдохнет, я посмеюсь
<NoOova> тьфу что говорю...
<[Raiden]> можно ли указать иксам, какое tty занять?
<NoOova> без потери стабильности
<NoOova> производительность была естественно выше
<us12> подскажите пожадуйста в чём может быть проблема? не работают 2 буквы в иксах, только в tty "о" и "и" английские
<NoOova> [Raiden]: мне кажется можно 100%
<[Raiden]> мне тоже
<NoOova> можн доже несколько иксрв на разных телетайпах запускать
<andrex> NoOova: на overclockers поищи про разгон под линем, в принцепи на 30 процентов шину гнать можно, но лучше ненадо
<NoOova> andrex: спасибо посмотрю. я просто с частотой определился - у меня год ноут гонялся на 2040 мгц
<NoOova> а нужно мне это потому что с этой частотой видео 320 на 240 не тормозхит в браузере
<NoOova> а на стандартных 1.6ггц тормозит
<[Raiden]> атом?
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> биос прошит для режимов
<NoOova> тока эти режими не попереключаешь без стандартных дров
<NoOova> т.е. не из под венды
<andrex> а биос сам что не может разгонять
<User464[web]> Всем доброе время суток! Ребята я хочу перейти с винды на линекс, посоветуйте что посчитать для начала, посмотреть, что знать нужно? Спасибо!
<artus> User464[web], у тебя от венды запоры чтоль?
<artus> User464[web], Линекс — лекарственный препарат из группы пробиотиков, используемых для лечения дисбактериоза кишечника.
<artus> так это к доктору вобщето ...
<artus> а посчитать, можеш посчитать 3948209348+2394829384*3443
<abra> User464[web], какой класс?
<baronos> вот так же видать и мы с иностранцами через гугл транслит общаемся, думаем одно а пишим другое)
<NoOova> User464[web]: лучше на димедрол
<NoOova> какой нибудь
<[Raiden]> местный alt+таб (один из вариантов) http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0324/h_1332615145_8213678_1f1d01c1fa.png
<NoOova> cbvgfnbxyj
<NoOova> симпатично
<NoOova> а что это за модуль
<baronos> User464[web]: forum.ubuntu.ru и help.ubuntu.ru там найдешьвсё что нужно будет
<abra> [Raiden], что за расширение в ФФ для табов?
<[Raiden]> tab mix plus
<NoOova> можете помочь со сборкой модуля?
<NoOova> не собирается. говорит ошибка
<User464[web]> artus: Да нет не запоры! совет дельный, ты дал, хуйло! посчитал 21839082354276!
<NoOova> eee.c:399:43: ошибка: «proc_root» undeclared (first use in this function)
<artus> @kick "User464[web]" пшол вон к дохтору лечитцо )
<NoOova> чтото там не определено
<NoOova> пытаюсь собрать вот это
<NoOova> http://eeepc-linux.googlecode.com/files/eeepc-linux-0.2.tar.gz
<NoOova> хм с первой ошибкой разобрался
<NoOova> теперь говорит что proc_dir_entry не содержит элемента owner
<NoOova>  а эта структура вообе там не определяет полей
<NoOova> кто си знает, помогите пожалуйтса
<NoOova> хм) собрал
<NoOova> теперь вопрос
<NoOova> как мне затестить скорость cpu
<NoOova> кроме cpufreq-info
<NoOova> т.к. не частоту посмотреть, а производительносит померять
<[Raiden]> частоты проца раз в сек
<[Raiden]> while :;do sleep 1s ; clear ;cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz ;done
<[Raiden]> а тестить фиг знает чем
<[Raiden]> если просто нагрузить, открой 2 терминала и запсти в них yes
<NoOova> я сделал в двух терминалах cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<NoOova> блин этот модуль не подходит для моего ноута
<NoOova> у ноута ещё скорость шины выбирается автоматически, от нагрузки
<NoOova> от 1000 до 1667
<NoOova> выбираю новую скорость шины - 0 эмоций
<NoOova> ставлю запредельные значения - 0 эмоций
<NoOova> значит не работает
<NoOova> думаю поди опять найти модийицированный биос
<NoOova> тока стандартное значение прошить в 2ггц
<NoOova> чтобы он автоматом скорость выбирал
<NoOova> щас опять его уложу, и приется пол дня комбинацию для аварийной прошгивки тыкать
<NoOova> эх была не была. пофик =)
<Festour_> можно ли как нить включить отображение пасса в убунте?
<[Raiden]> в 17 федоре уже нету фоллбэка
<Festour_> всмысле?
<andrex> unity?
<Festour_> ну просто мне упорно пишет что пароль не верный
<Festour_> и потом почему то соглашается что пароль верный
<Festour_> ошибок быть не может
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию у них будет только ГШ  сессия, если нету 3д ,он будет гонять композит на процессоре
<Festour_> поэтому хочу увидеть что я печатаю и увидеть мою ошибку
<shnaps> Добрый вечер всем. Люди, не могли бы вы мне помочь с установкой wine на х64?
<shnaps> а то что-то я не понимаю как это сделать
<Festour> модеры не баньте плиз, но кто знает где ОФФИЦИАЛЬНО скачать установщик винды 7? Мне нужен лицензионный установщик чтобы переустановить винду которая шла ОЕМ
<artus> @kick Festour пиу
<Kyshtynbai> Артус бдит :) .
<artus> Kyshtynbai, я просто уже наигрался ))
<baronos> :)
<shnaps> Люди, помогите пожалуйста.
<shnaps> =\
<Festour> мне реально нужна помощь, где толко не искал и на других каналах и в гугле......
<artus> shnaps, sudo apt-get install wine , все )
<baronos> Festour: не тупи
<artus> Festour, это твои проблемы )
<Festour> огда, те весело когда у других проблемы
<Festour> baronos: здесь чат более менее живой
<Sergey_IT> так решай, а не ной
<Festour> Sergey_IT: я прошу помощи а не ною
<Festour> я уже писал в техподдержку майкрософта, молчат
<Festour> идеи кончились где искать......
<Sergey_IT> купить
<Festour> дык у мну уже есть лицензионный ключ
<Festour> у мну винда как ОЕМ появилась
<Festour> вместе с компом
<shnaps> скачай любую винду и втыкни туда ключ
<shnaps> свой
<shnaps> должно работать
<Festour> у мну есть диск винды 7 професионал
<Festour> уже устанавливал
<Festour> и отказало, мол не та версия
<artus> мне интересно, Festour до тебя прозрачные намеки не доходят?
<Festour> artus: мне ПОМОЩЬ нужна, а не лицемерие
<artus> @kick Festour вырви капс, с проблемами венды на канал оной
<shnaps> artus, подскажи пожалуйста
<artus> мм?
<shnaps> делаю все по этому факу http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/gcc64.sh
<shnaps> 4 строчка стопорится
<artus> это не фак а линк на какой то скрипт , зачем оно тебе ?
<shnaps> чтобы wine поставить
<baronos> apt-get install wine1.4
<artus> ммм, ты того, копипастиш оттуда чтоль команды? )))
<shnaps> да(
<artus> shnaps, sudo apt-get install wine , все )  повторяю )
<artus> и нафига тебе вообще собирать gcc ? причем тут вайн ?
<artus> shnaps, или тебе враг посоветовал ? :D
<artus> заклятый который )
<baronos> shnaps: добавь ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa и потом ставь sudo apt-get insatll wine.1.4 и все
<[Raiden]> shnaps: ты дал линк на скрипт который собирает вайн из исходников
<[Raiden]> оно тебе надо?
<shnaps> =\
<shnaps> проклятый линки
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, в каком месте этот скрипт собирает вайн ?? ))
<baronos> install*
<shnaps> http://wiki.winehq.org/Wine64
<shnaps> вот что я читал =\
<[Raiden]> ой лол
<[Raiden]> artus: я не дочитал
<artus> [Raiden], вот и я о том же )))
<shnaps> блин
<artus> shnaps, заапомни, у убунты есть ppa , там есть все чего тебе надо, и ненадо ничего компелять )
<shnaps> нашлоо вайн О_О
<[Raiden]> shnaps: цель то какая
<[Raiden]> ?
<shnaps> перед этим не на находило(
 * artus задумался, хорошо хоть не листинг ядра в качестве мануала :D
<shnaps> скачивал с сайта
<artus> shnaps, заччем ? ))
<shnaps> цель- поиграть в warcraft
<shnaps> )
<artus> shnaps, компилить вайн имеет смысл только в случае если надо наложить патч, варкрафты гамають на стоковом из реп аж со свистом
<artus> причем еще наверно в 0.9 версии
<shnaps> у меня с варкрафтом беда
<shnaps> черныйэкран и виснеет
<[Raiden]> shnaps: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ; sudo apt-get update
<shnaps> при загрузке
<artus> shnaps, опенгл включить не ? ))
<shnaps> хз =\
<artus> shnaps, и вообще, на форуме для вайна целый раздел выделили
<[Raiden]> shnaps: варкрафт3?
<artus> вы читать когда нить научитесь то ? кому мануалы строчат тоннами?
<shnaps> да
<shnaps> Я мануалы итал сегодня весь день)
<shnaps> читал*
<shnaps> у меня уже в глазах от них рябит
<artus> shnaps, судя по этому скрипту я боюсь предположить какие именно ))
<shnaps> (
<artus> shnaps, смотри сюда
<artus> shnaps, на форуме есть кнопашка поиск, вбиваеш туда wine warcraft и всех делов ))
<[Raiden]> shnaps: я так запускал, предварительно включив в вайне  виртуальынй стол и ещё у меня директх в нем стоял
<[Raiden]> env WINEPREFIX="/home/raiden/.wine" wine "D:\Games\Warcraft III\Warcraft III.exe" -opengl
<artus> shnaps, http://www.google.ru/search?q=wine+warcraft&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru первый же линк
<[Raiden]> прошел и ег ои аддон ещё
<artus> тема еще с 29 Август 2007, 18:25:04  прибита гвоздями
<shnaps> так, жайте мне 10 минут)
<baronos> shnaps: у тебя сколько оперативы на компе?
<shnaps> ща все сделаю
<shnaps> 4
<shnaps> ноут)
<shnaps> я просто заколебался с сетевухой
<shnaps> мозг уже не варит
<baronos> ставил бы убунту 32 с пае ядром и не парился с этими 64битным
<artus> shnaps, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=12203.0 изучай )
<artus> дада, тут в героев поиграть можно )
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0325/h_1332624580_8350632_b7e12bdfd3.png
<artus> [Raiden], тоже поигрываеш? )))
<[Raiden]> baronos: полный бред. На скриншоте 64бит
<[Raiden]> artus: играл пару лет назад  в сингл, по сети не.
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты то матерый уже, знаешь что к чему ;)
<shnaps> блин
<shnaps> диска с игрой нет(
<shnaps> так можно в реестре покопаться?
<[Raiden]> кое-что знаю и поэтому говорю, что не в битности дело.
<[Raiden]> shnaps: в вайнее реестр просто ткстовый файл
<[Raiden]> а в виндоом - сам гугли
<[Raiden]> виндовом
<shnaps> ок
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0325/h_1332624807_4653007_de1b18c0db.png
<shnaps> люди, как здесь сделать чтобы кому то сообщение написать?) тупой вопрос)
<[Raiden]> от клиента зависит, чаще только часть ника писать и ТАБ
<[Raiden]> как в баше
<shnaps> [Raiden]: точноо)
<shnaps> %)
<shnaps> где можно глянуть какие библиотеки ставить нужно виндоусные чтобы поиграть?)
<shnaps> или прогу запустить какю.
<shnaps> какую*
<[Raiden]> я ставил директХ , по какому-то хавту с гугла, а потом только то на что ругалось
<[Raiden]> чтение как другие пускали помогает.  Тот же варкрафт3 без ключа -opengl почти неиграбельный
<shnaps> а куда ключ писать?
<shnaps> что-то потярялся я немно
<shnaps> го(
<shnaps> -opengl который
<shnaps> епт winetricks метров 150 уже скачал =\
<shnaps> что-то многовато будет
<[Raiden]> на дистровотче  мин ваще конкретно оторвался
<[Raiden]> минт
<andrex> не любят они нас)
<[Raiden]> каноникал и пара других фирм типа шапки приучили людей к гному. И минт предлогат из коробки третий гном похожий на второй
<[Raiden]> это я думаю основная причина
<UNIm95> `[Raiden] если немного допилить хсфце получим гном2
<UNIm95> лучше допилили кто mane
<UNIm95> *mate
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> вообще мате даже пилить не надо, оно рабочее
<[Raiden]> там даже 1 новая фича есть,  ундо\редо в caja   (наутилусе)
<shnaps> [Raiden]: Помоги с вариком
<shnaps> игра вылетает с критом
<andrex> с каким?
<shnaps> Название крита какое?
<andrex> ошибка какая?
<[Raiden]> с огл ключиком?
<shnaps> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000028 in 32-bit code (0x7b85ea4b)
<[Raiden]> ого
<[Raiden]> может вайн постарей попробовать. 1.3  или 1.2
<shnaps> удалить его и заново поставить?
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<[Raiden]> если не поможет вернешь какой есть
<shnaps> а если варик через w3l заупскать жуткие лаги
<shnaps> ошибка
<shnaps> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=f54afc931ae3f85a0777b93b89f4dca5
<shnaps> что можно сделать?
<shnaps> [Raiden]: Что можно сделать?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> [02:37:46] [[Raiden]]с огл ключиком?
<shnaps> да врооде
<shnaps> в реестре прописывал
<shnaps> а в свойствах запуска самой игры нет
<[Raiden]> в комстроке укажи
<[Raiden]> или я ярлыке
<[Raiden]> в ярлыке
<[Raiden]> я несколько часов назад пример кидал )
<shnaps> [Raiden]: Как на убунте можно установить mds файлики? какая софтина есть для этого?
<shnaps> ой
<shnaps> mdf
<[Raiden]> AcetoneISO если не монтирует их, тогда наверное конфертить надо mdf2iso
<[Raiden]> ну или погугли ещё
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-25
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<vamadir> народ, а есть реализация сквозного подключания htc через ubuntu?
<sharikoff> http://grab.by/cvXQ
<sharikoff> гы
<sharikoff> http://grab.by/cvY2
<Amblnb-> Из за некоторых офтопиководов, заинтересовался дистанционным управлением раб стола, но при попытке подключится к самому себе оно стало создавать новую сесию моего же пользователя. Как войти в уже созданную? И без использования пароля рута.
<Amblnb-> Использую Remmina 0.7.4 как более понятную и удобную прогу.
<sharikoff> только тимвивер встречал
<sharikoff> в консои скрин
<sharikoff> *консоли
<Amblnb-> sharikoff: Ну а тут окно полноценное
<Amblnb-> Как виртуалка выходит
<openvoid> vnc юзайте
<Amblnb-> Пробовал утилиту с коробки но она если работает на весь экран с неё не выйти (
<sharikoff> внц не умеет в ту же сессию входить
<Amblnb-> openvoid: Уже юзал. Но думал рдп лучше
<sharikoff> Amblnb-: тебе чем рулить то
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<sharikoff> виндой или линухом?
<Amblnb-> Вроде умеет, но на себе не пробовал, а через доп прогу на офтопик входил. Там только настроек клавы нет и она не работает нормально.
<openvoid> вроде умеет, на шапке у меня даж логин скрин показывало - логинился под кем хотел, в убунту просто как бы проброс иксов
<Amblnb-> sharikoff: Виндой, но потестить то можно и на лине
<openvoid> да под убунту в внс почемуто шифт не срабатывает
<sharikoff> freerdp?
<sharikoff> хотя это вроде реминна и есть
<User326[web]> Кто знает, как сделать, чтобы вайн не тормозил?
<sharikoff> вайн не нужен
<Amblnb-> Нужен но в исключительных случаях.
<sharikoff> совсем не нужен
<sharikoff> лучше винда в виртуалке
<Amblnb-> Ну мой уторрент есть гораздо меньше ресурсов нежели винда в виртуалке
<sharikoff> http://beta.techradar.com/news/software/applications/7-of-the-best-linux-remote-desktop-clients-716346
<sharikoff> Amblnb-: ^
<sharikoff> тут как то надо решать
<sharikoff> если у тя прог под винду которые ты юзаешь больше чем 3 -ставь винду
<sharikoff> и еще раз повторюсь что винда на десктопе в стопицот раз адекватнее чем линукс
<sharikoff> это имхо
<Amblnb-> То есть линь вообще нельзя ставить на домашний комп?
<openvoid> каждому свое
<sharikoff> ну если поиграться
<sharikoff> в виртуалку
<sharikoff> я конечно не говорю что так будет всегда
<sharikoff> но пока так
<openvoid> у меня винда в виртуалке на всякий случай
<openvoid> на остальное убунты мне хватает
<Amblnb-> Чтоб если комп изъяли было к чему придратся? )
<sharikoff> кому как
<sharikoff> Amblnb-: к торрентам например =)
<Resager> Как сделать на баше "ожидание нажатия клавиши". Например после нажатия, программа идет дальше, ну тут вопрос скорее не к башу конкретно, а есть ли стандартна программуля с такой простой функцией?
<|rapidsp|> у меня на домашнем как раз линукс :) от винды ничего не осталось, на днях последний раздел нтфс замочил :)
<sharikoff> Resager: read
<Resager> sharikoff: внезапно.. благодарю!
<User326[web]> а какую виртуальную машину лучше юзать?
<sharikoff> уточню пожалуй.
<sharikoff> дома может и канает убунта но в корпоративном секторе уж извините
<Amblnb-> Виртуалбокс простой
<openvoid> xen лучше всего, можно видеокарту в виртуалку пробросить, но сейчас вроде сломан
<Amblnb-> sharikoff: А яб сказал, всё зависит от используемых прог. Если проги виндовые, ответ очевиден..
<|rapidsp|> а на работе кстати не смог настроить kerberos+pkcs11 - так бы и на работе была бы бунту :)
<sharikoff> Amblnb-: да самые обычные. просто как принято в организации есть стандартный набор софта
<sharikoff> и ад
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> на ад все и заканчивается
<|rapidsp|> да намана она с АД работает
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, +1
<openvoid> не во всякой чебуречной ад нужен
<sharikoff> согласен
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff, дароф
<sharikoff> я и говорю в организации где хотяб есть 200 человек
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: дарва
<Amblnb-> Видел я одну организацию с кучей компов. В итоге там используют самопальные проги, которые косячат больше чем сама винда на доисторических компах...
<Amblnb-> А новьё и современные приложения используют только там где руководство не жлобится на современные технологии.
<sharikoff> и тут убунта бы помогла? =)
<sharikoff> не уверен я чета
<Amblnb-> Ну если писать самопальные проги то какая разница для какой ОСи?
<sharikoff> значит спецсофт юзается
<sharikoff> он всегда глючный
<sharikoff> ибо нехватает аудитории потестить в силу своей специфичности
<openvoid> просто в небольших огранизациях где с виндой достаточно приходящего админа или оутсорса, с линем нужен посоянный админ чтобы все разруливать
<sharikoff> если все сделать грамотно с максимальным ограничением доступа туда куда не надо
<sharikoff> то и там достаточно только приходить
<openvoid> причем большая часть рулежки это обучение пользователей
<sharikoff> причем с линем можно рулить удаленно
<openvoid> довольно много глюков вылазит в ньюансах, в одной организации переходили на либреофис - постоянно вылазило что то вроде - оказывается кальк почемуто не ищет по первому столбцу
<Amblnb-> Ещё прикалывает, когда запароливают комп и приклеивают пароль к монитору ))
<sharikoff> винда -это как американцы. без пепсиколы и шлюх не работают
<sharikoff> а линукс это как негры
<sharikoff> простое делают надежно но каждойновой штуке надо учить
<openvoid> африканские негры или американские? :))
<sharikoff> неквалифицированные чернорабочие
<openvoid> короче у нас тут канал гастрайбайтеров :))
<sharikoff> я про ось =)
<openvoid> просто те вещи которые линь делает надежно вроде башскриптинга - бухгалтеру в его работе как то не очень помогает
<sharikoff> поэтому я и говорю что для рабочего десктопа винда лучше
 * sharikoff пойдет в апреле учится на цисковода
<sharikoff> и самое главное -сетификат
<sharikoff> и тада ворлд из майн та да да
<sharikoff> отжал у конторки денюжку
<openvoid> на самом деле несколько ущербная система, у нас один цисковод не ленился сбойную циску каждую неделю перепрошивать, мнфой не делился, и ушел в отпуск на месяц, пришлось без него выкручиваться
<Kyshtynbai> sharikoff: циски это круто
<sharikoff> джуники -круто
<sharikoff> но циски тоже ничего
<Kyshtynbai> у мене в конторе и те и те стоят. мне правда дают тока пару команд выполнять, типа шоу_интерфейссес, остальное пока не доверяют гыгы
<Kyshtynbai> зато я кружку с надписью джунипер роздобыл хехе.
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai: а у тя там книжечками нельзя разжицца?
<Kyshtynbai> позырю завтра, какие-то презентахи вроде были и пдфки
<sharikoff> презентах не надо
<sharikoff> надо это.. руквовдства
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai: стукнешь в приват тады ок?
<Kyshtynbai> ну я то и имел ввиду, там как бэ в формате презентации для сотрудников объяснения основ, точнее не скажу
<Kyshtynbai> не вопрос, конечно
<sharikoff> спасип
<Kyshtynbai> да пока не ма за шо)
<cherkasov> t
<cherkasov> Всем привет)
<cherkasov> !nick cherkasov
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick cherkasov'
<cherkasov> Ауууу
<cherkasov> Я тут или еще нет
<Kyshtynbai> Тут, тут.
<cherkasov> Фух)
<niway> asfda
<niway> Мои сообщения видно???
<niway> ауууууууууу
<Kyshtynbai> да
<niway> Ну и мудрено тут у вас - пол часа мучений и наконец то нет надписи: * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<niway> Кто может помочь с RDP???
<cherkasov> Видно
<capitanK> привет
<cherkasov> Я так же мучался:В
<niway> На англ канал зашел - замучал чела...
<niway> он мне все: пшлон на русский канал
<niway> а у меня тут нифига не получается... )))
<capitanK> что нужно поставить на убунту, чтоб улучшит производительность для игр онлайн?
<cherkasov> аха_
<cherkasov> сам мучаюсь этим вопросом
<capitanK> видюха слабая
<cherkasov> у меня тоже 128мб
<niway> <bazhang> респект
<capitanK> )))))))
<cherkasov> мне бы хотя бы постал2)
<cherkasov> на винде летал(
<cherkasov> у тебя какая вид.ха?
<niway2> nick niway
<capitanK> я поставила, только тормозец есть
<cherkasov> У меня тоже
<cherkasov> В меню лаги какие то
<niway> Народ!!! Так кто нить может с rdp помочь??
<cherkasov> !nick Верка Сердючка
<capitanK> может проги какие-то нужны?
<capitanK> чтоб хоть чуть-чуть?
<cherkasov> !nick Verka Serdychka
<cherkasov> !nick verka_serduchka
<capitanK> GForse 5500
<cherkasov> я не знаю слабая или нет она)
<cherkasov> у меня ати радеон 200м
<cherkasov> 2006 года
<capitanK> я тоже не по этой части)))
<capitanK> в игре минимум заявлено 5700 и 256 памяти
<cherkasov> Если найдешь, как запустить хоть какую нить норм игру- напиши)я тоже напишу если узнаю)
<cherkasov> А то из 3д нормально только билиард пошел
<capitanK> ок
<cherkasov> !skype
<ubuntuhelp> Как установить Skype в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype . Настройка записи разговоров: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto Важно!: если у вас пишет о проблеме устройства, переключите в настройках skype на pulse.
<niway> Народ!!! Так кто нить может с rdp помочь??
<cherkasov> !rdp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rdp'
<cherkasov> Я не знаю, что это такое
<niway> удаленный рабочий стол
<niway> у мя он подключается
<niway> трабла в следующем - "там" не пишет англ буквы
<niway> тип он их не знает :D
<niway> в чем может быть причина?
<cherkasov> Почему я когда в терминале пишу команду и у меня после нее спрашивают мой пароль я его ввести немогу?
<niway> неееееееееееееееее
<cherkasov> как вариант что в раскладку не включен
<cherkasov> англ
<niway> хм
<niway> а как включить ?
<niway> vot chtobi prymo po angl no v vinde???
<cherkasov> система-параметры-клава
<cherkasov> и возможно у тебя переключатель раскладки не включен
<niway> у мя тут система нету - это где искать?
<capitanK> параметры
<cherkasov> в настройка, я хз, я вчера убунту поставил только
<niway> их тоже нету )))
<cherkasov> а что есть?
<capitanK> что за значки есть?
<niway> ну от клавиатуры есть значок
<niway> и слева дурацкая панель )))
<cherkasov> на него правой кнопкой
<niway> Keyboard Preferenc = Там стоит: Use same layout for all windows
<cherkasov> блин я не знаю тогда, подожди мб кто опытный зайдет
<niway> English (us) rissian - я так понимаю  - языки установлены??? ИЛИ отдельно для выня ставить надо
<niway> пойду пока с америкосами пообщаюсь
<capitanK> при установке тебя спрашивали какой язык у тебя основной, английский идет внагрузку
<niway> вроде да
<niway> я вроде даже поставил русский
<niway> (точно не помню - пьяный был
<capitanK> блин, переключай шифт-альт или что там у тебя и пробуй здесь - увидишь англ
<cherkasov> на убунту скайпа нормального нету?или только этот бета огрузок?
<capitanK> не зна
<niway> d
<niway> dfafafads
<capitanK> ок))))
<capitanK> вот видишь))
<niway> видишь - по англ. тут норм печатает
<niway> а на винде - не могу
<capitanK> а там?
<capitanK> на какой виндде? в вайне?
<niway> WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0xfe0a, ISO_Prev_Group)ъ
<niway> вот - то за ошибка?)
<niway> *что
<cherkasov> попробуй экраную клаву)
<cherkasov> голосовой набор:)
<niway> я их вроде ужо удалил нафиг :D
<niway> cherkasov skype есть?)
<capitanK> пишут что это траблы в переключении раскладок
<niway> а как решить - не пишут?
<cherkasov> cherkasov_stanislav
<capitanK> если англ впорядке - гугл в помощь))) я не очень понимаю
<niway> кинл запрос
<cherkasov> я потом добавлю, а то сейчас скайп еще не установил)
<niway> кстати.. а где те написали что в переключении раскладок траблы???
<cherkasov> g
<niway> ?
<cherkasov> не, ничего
<cherkasov> Как комнату в пидгин добавить куда нибудь чтобы не вводить ее постоянно?
<capitanK> <niway> еще раз подробней, где ты входишь в винду?
<niway> вот смотри
<niway> я сижу дома установил убунту 11.10
<niway> нужно подключиться к раб серверу вынь 2003  через rdp
<niway> в терминале набираю:
<niway> rdesktop -u <name> -p <password> -f
<niway> заходит... но воспринимает только русскую раскладку
<niway> при переключении на англ. - перестает писать
<niway> в терминале вылетает ошибка:
<TheFalkorr> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<TheFalkorr> !paste | niway
<ubuntuhelp> niway: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<niway> WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0xfe0a, ISO_Prev_Group)
<niway> в чем может быть проблема7
<capitanK> м...будем спрашть
<TheFalkorr> man rdesktop
<TheFalkorr> niway: -k common
<TheFalkorr> или -k en-us
<niway> фалкор - РЕСПЕКТ
<niway> терь нормально!!!
<niway> терь еще маааленький вопросик: как эту команду в виде ярлыка разместить на рабочем столе?)
<Amblnb-> Заметил один косяк. Сесию удалённым управлением запустил но она не закрылась. Теперь многие процессы в двух экземплярах.
<pahom> hi all
<cherkasov> пахом хипарь
<pahom> cherkasov: завидуй молча :)
<cherkasov> :)
<cherkasov> А где Виктор Пузо?)
<shnaps> Всем доброе утро:)
<cherkasov> Доброе)
<pahom> shnaps: хай )
<pahom> cherkasov: а кто это? :)
<cherkasov> Посмотри видео)Они с Пахомом друзья)
<cherkasov> по немчастью
<cherkasov> несчастью*
<shnaps> тут такой вопрос возник: есть ли резон обновлятся с 10.04 до 11.10 и дальше?)
<pahom> cherkasov: че та я очкую :)
<shnaps> то-бишь 12
<cherkasov> правильно:D
<pahom> 8)
<pahom> shnaps: дождись 12.04 8)
<cherkasov> у них есть несколько эпичных видеозаписей вместе
<cherkasov> а как узнать версию убунты?
<pahom> lsb_release
<cherkasov> в терминал?
<pahom> угу
<cherkasov> No LSB modules are available.
<pahom> вах :)
<cherkasov> что это значит
<pahom> ну, наверное надо поставить лсб :)
<shnaps> sudo apt-get install lsb
<shnaps> )
<cherkasov> че это
<cherkasov> А скайп нормальный есть как на винде?
<cherkasov> Или только эта бета
<shnaps> бета
<cherkasov> пичально
<cherkasov> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<shnaps> о
<shnaps> тоже ночью ставил драйвер)
<shnaps> на ати
<cherkasov> какая видюха?)
<cherkasov> у меня проблема в том, что у меня древняя она,ati 200m
<shnaps> HD6650
<cherkasov> на нее вроде есть драва проприреатные
<cherkasov> или как их там
<cherkasov> а на мою нет
<shnaps> [p
<shnaps> поищи на сайте ати
<shnaps> должны быть дрова
<pahom> нда, давненько я тут не был :))
<shnaps> pahom: слушай, ты ошибки вайна понимаешь?
<pahom> shnaps: я вообще не пользую то, что связано с виндой :)
<pahom> shnaps: давай посмотрим )
<shnaps> pahom: я просто не могу запустить warcraft из под вайна(
<cherkasov> хм, нету там под мою, слышал что у амд политика такая, старые карты не поддерживать
<shnaps> так, сейчас варик даже ошибки не выдает(
<pahom> shnaps: больше подробностей :)
<niway> a
<shnaps> pahom: секунду, копирую)
<niway> нда
<cherkasov> блин, кто нибудь носом тыкните где драва взять на ati radeon xpress 200m
<niway> предупреждать же млин надо :)))
<pahom> niway: велком :)
<niway> велком 33 раза... 2й раз захожу и второй раз новым способом
<shnaps> cherkasov: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html
<pahom> cherkasov: http://www.amd.com/ru/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx
<shnaps> епт твою через ногу О_о
<shnaps> запустилось
<shnaps> О_О
<shnaps> я в шоке
<niway> грац
<niway> )
<pahom> shnaps: шайтанама :)
<shnaps> полчаса назад крит выдавало
<shnaps> я замучался
<shnaps> сейчс все пашет
<shnaps> правда графон троху слабый)
<pahom> shnaps: надо было подождать, чтобы поспело :)
<niway> pahom: помоги систему настроить )
<shnaps> pahom: я заумучался с ним уже)
<pahom> niway: в приват пиши, дабы тут не гадить. )
<vamadir> вопрос не по теме. Кто нибудь может мне дать ссылку как использовать апи. Если я знаю только html.
<vamadir> грубо говоря у меня есть апи, а куда его пихать я фиг знает.
<pahom> а ты к чему прикрутить АПИ хочешь?
<pahom> вон оно че. 8)) ну тады ой :)
<vamadir> апи китайской торговой плашадки. Через него хочу дернуть любой запрос(для проверки).
<vamadir> запрос через апи конвртится url, ответ приходит в xml или json.
<shnaps> ооо великий шайтан
<shnaps> warcraft на полный экран с норм графой через вайн поднял %)
<shnaps> осталось steam запилить)
<shnaps> никто не  знает как?
<Kyshtynbai> shnaps: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444 кури это, у меня стим на 10.04 работает, правда не все игры.
<shnaps> Kyshtynbai: игры сворачивать тоже нельзя?
<Kyshtynbai> shnaps: фиг знает, я не пробовал). зачем это нужно? У меня и в венде-то какой-нить дрэго эйдж будет два дня сворачиваться.
<shnaps> Kyshtynbai: ну просто бывает иногда надо свернуть)
<shnaps> мне там только left 4 dead 2 установить)
<shnaps> вот хз, 17 ггигов долго качать(
<Kyshtynbai> Она 17 гигов весит? нефигово
<Kyshtynbai> мужики, вот такой вывод в xrandr http://www.pastebay.net/313363 чтобы поменять разрешение надо дать ключ --size, но тогда поменяется на дефолтном мониторе, а как указать второй монитор?
<shnaps> вот вот) я о том же подумал)
<User015[web]> Всем привет! Я начинающий пользователь linux. И вот возник вопрос. У меня Xubuntu 11.10 и при сворачивании всех окон (отображение рабочего стола), сворачиваются окна на всех(!) рабочих столах. Можно ли это поведение где то изменить?
<Kyshtynbai> User015[web]: попробуй спросить на #xfce
<User015[web]> ок. спасибо
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как в в юнити. добавить приложение в список "параметры системы" ?
<markmx> приветствую ,а подскажите какую нить хитрую штуку чтобы вдвоем-втроем писать код и видеть это в реальном времени?
<jlewka> а такое вообще есть?\
<pahom> markmx: svn
<markmx> разве она в реальном времени? не через коммиты?
<markmx> jlewka: ага, гугладокс называется :)
<pahom> markmx: самое то, чтобы кодить в команде. вопрос: зачем тебе смотреть что пишут остальные? :)
<markmx> обучение :)
<markmx> учить буду кодить
<jlewka> хм...)  а на скок удобное такое обучение?)
<pahom> весьма сомнительно. все, к чему ты прийдешь, это к тому, что там за них все и напишешь :)
<pahom> может vnc? %)
<jlewka> кстати, подскажите, а как в гноме принимается решение, считывать настройки из xorgs.conf или нет?
<markmx> я и собираюсь за них все написать :) но так, чтобы они все видели и понимаи и спрашивали почему тут так а тут вот так
<markmx> лан, попробуем гуглу, если что там разберемся
<pahom> может в одном помещении с ящиком пива будет несколько прогрессивней? :)
<jlewka> markmx, хм... обычно когда мне так объясняют, вроде бы все легко и понятным кажется, а как ток начинал сам делать то, все, ступор)
<markmx> ну это выгодно :)
<markmx> мне...
<jlewka> )))))
<markmx> просто меня именно так и учил один товарищь, тупо кодил при мне и кратко рассказывал, я ничего не понимал, но потом я однажды проснулся такой в субботу, и дай думаю чо нить компильну :)
<markmx> ну и все... понеслась
<pahom> markmx: в майкрософте работаешь? :)
<markmx> не, все проще
<markmx> дома работаю
<pahom> я шуткую :) сорри )
<jlewka> а в мс так учат?)
<pahom> 8) а че, по дистрам не заметно? :)
<pahom> в кедах накатали, в мс слизали :)
<jlewka> хм.. а чего из кед они слезали? или тож шутка?)
<pahom> тебе семерка ничего не напоминает?
<jlewka> я кед не видел...
<TheFalkorr> @voice pahom
<jlewka> упс)
<brestows> jlewka: ла теже виджеты :)
<jlewka> хм...)  понятно, ими я отже там ен пользовался)
<Onkeltem> Я не понимаю, Ubuntu One вообще как работает и почему тормозит?
<Onkeltem> 10 файлов на рабочем столе синхронизирует после перезапуска уже минут 15
<Onkeltem> и нигде не видно статуса - что конкретно он делает
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33439 - в конце написано кто драйвер пишет
<Onkeltem> на сайте one.ubuntu.com висит модальный progress bar
<Onkeltem> Please wait...
<[Raiden]> синхронит из 1 папки
<[Raiden]> почему висит без понятия, не пользуюсь
<User199[web]> здрям
<User199[web]> Кто скажет что случилось с xorg.conf?
<User199[web]> а то немогу найти на этот вопрос внятной инфы
<vamadir> его нет
<User199[web]> это я и сам понял
<User199[web]> а где теперь ковырятся с настроцками,?
<vamadir> в убунту его нет. Но если ты сам его напишешь или скопируешь откуда нибудь у него будет пиоритет
<User199[web]> ок спасмибо
<markmx> хм... а как заставить курл вывести ответные заголовки от сервака? а не тока саму старничку?
<markmx> все я дурак не помогайте :)
<Kyshtynbai> Победил таки два монитора. Отличная вещь arandr.
<admin-skif-biz> test
<ubuntuhelp> admin-skif-biz, Failed!
<admin-skif-biz> есть ли жизнь на канале
<admin-skif-biz> а на хабр инвайт у кого-нибудь есть?
<admin-skif-biz> !смысл жизни
<admin-skif-biz> !help nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help nvidia'
<admin-skif-biz> !help черта лысого
<admin-skif-biz> !help сиськи
<s3t> hi all
<s3t> народ нужна помощь если кому не влом
<admin-skif-biz> спят все
<s3t> =(((
<s3t> либо в личке сидят...
<admin-skif-biz> надо то чего
<s3t> да пару глупых вопросов
<s3t> хотел на нетбук ubuntu
<s3t> создал загрузочную usb залил образ
<s3t> а при установке мне предлогает установить дрова на cd-rom
<s3t> дык его нет у меня ....
<admin-skif-biz> кто предлагает?
<s3t> ubuntu
<admin-skif-biz> ну так не ставь
<s3t> а не ставиь не устанавливается
<s3t>  образ 10
<admin-skif-biz> тогда ставь
<[Raiden]> файлы не находит анверное. Может битый имидж или как-то кривно записано на флэшку
<admin-skif-biz> я на неттоп 10 ставил - не спрашивала
<s3t> мне кажется надо что прописать что это не cd-rom а usb
<admin-skif-biz> и вообще - разве убунта при установке про дрова спрашивает?
<s3t> может другой образ поставить?
<s3t> да
<admin-skif-biz> а какой образ
<s3t> ща поподробней опешу
<admin-skif-biz> версия
<wullikam> при вставленом диске не видно сидюка, в чем трабла?
<wullikam> 11.10
<admin-skif-biz> у меня почему-то на 10 тоже ругается. .не буду читать диск
<[Raiden]> всё это как бы намекает, что не нужно вам ставить линукс
<s3t> 11.10.
<s3t> или 11.04
<s3t> какая то из них
<s3t> вот пишет значит- !! поиск и монтирование CD_ROM
<s3t> стандартный cd-rom не обнаружен
<s3t> возможно вам понадобится подгрузить дополнительные драйверы привода cd-rom со сменного носителя,например с дискет
<admin-skif-biz> перед установкой выруби в биосе СД
<s3t> бла бла бла и предлогает - Загрузить драйверы привода CD-rom со сменного носителя?
<s3t> дык в сд нет в нете....
<s3t> в нетбуке
<s3t> я же через биос гружу
<s3t> ща посмотрю
<shnaps> Люди, как в убунте порты можно открыть?
<shnaps> а то ругается что закрыты
<admin-skif-biz> а какой порт?
<admin-skif-biz> обычно кому надо, тот сам и открывает
<shnaps> вроде требуется 6113
<s3t> убрал всеравно спрашивает при установке после выбора языка и раскладки.....
<shnaps> мне поиграть в warcraft просто хочется
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию в убунте фаервол не включен.
<shnaps> оно говорит что порт занят
<openvoid> открыто всё по дефолту, может с роутера пробросить надо
<[Raiden]> если включили - читайте как настраивать
<s3t> если отказаться .предлогает --выбрать модуль и устройство CD-ROM вручную?
<shnaps> сижу в нете через VPN с реал ip
<shnaps> может в этом проблема?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ufw работает по умолчанию
<Festour> если я установлю винду после убунты то grub будет затёрт?
<[Raiden]> нет
<shnaps> так а что мне делать) подскажите подалуйста)
<s3t> файл устройства для доступа к CD_ROM :     /dev/cdrom_____________
<shnaps> поиграть охота =\
<Festour> [Raiden]: ты мне?
<[Raiden]> Festour: нет
<s3t> <admin-skif-biz может путь указать ???
<shnaps> Festour: затирается вроде
<s3t> как мне прописать путь к USB
<Festour> shnaps: и как этого избежать?
<shnaps> Festour: никак. руками править загрузчик
<[Raiden]> shnaps: sudo iptables -L  посмотри. Если правил нет, то дело 100% не в убунте
<shnaps> [sudo] password for shnaps:
<shnaps> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<shnaps> target     prot opt source               destination
<shnaps> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<shnaps> target     prot opt source               destination
<shnaps> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<shnaps> target     prot opt source               destination
<s3t> да уж вижу помошников много..............
<TheFalkorr> @kick shnaps paste.pro
<[Raiden]> s3t: Ты уже проверил контрольную сумму имиджа?
<[Raiden]> или скачай торентом
<s3t> если ты про образ то он рабочий
<s3t> md5
<[Raiden]> а флэшку чем создаешь?
<s3t> unit
<[Raiden]> попробуй это http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<s3t> unitbootin
<[Raiden]> )
<s3t> =))
<[Raiden]> тогда попробуй другое чего-нить
<s3t> что именно?
<[Raiden]> или читай как ставить с груб4дос или по сети.
<[Raiden]> слава небесам, что у меня есть двдром
<[Raiden]> ))
<s3t> пойтикупить cd-rom  внешний и незаё...вать ?
<admin-skif-biz> вряд ли ему это поможет.. установщик все равно заметит СД
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: какой сд?
<[Raiden]> у него нетбук
<s3t> как путь прописать к флехе?
<admin-skif-biz> так в том и проблема.. установщик видит несуществующий дисковод
<s3t> .dev/cdrom____
<[Raiden]> /dev/cdrom обычно симлинк
<s3t> предлогает переключить оболочку (alt+f2)
<[Raiden]> на другое устройство, можешь конечно и на флэшку пределать типа sudo rm /dev/cdrom , sudo ln -s /dev/флэшкинраздел или сама флэшка /dev/cdrom - только я не уверен что это надо делать и что-то даст.
<s3t> можно прописать как то вместо cd usb
<admin-skif-biz> неее
<s3t> мля
<admin-skif-biz> бывает глюк от того, что  на флешку записать образ с CD
<s3t> может через комп создать локалку создать локальный сд и прям из под винды установить?
<[Raiden]> s3t: попробуй флэшку этим сделать http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<[Raiden]> из под винды нет.
<s3t> окей
<[Raiden]> если девайс умеет грузиться по сети
<[Raiden]> тогда можно поставить с другого компа
<s3t> а образ у меня 10.4.04 alternative
<s3t> девайс асус 101р
<admin-skif-biz> надо как-то поправить файл /etc/fstab
<s3t> девайс асус 101H
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: )
<s3t> каким образом подправить?
<s3t> разобрать образ?
<admin-skif-biz> а если не альтернате, а с десктопа сначала запуститься?
<admin-skif-biz> образ десктоп скачать
<s3t> всмысле
<s3t> 7
<openvoid> этот асус случайно не арм?
<mva> http://ompldr.org/vZDUzNg http://ompldr.org/vZDUzNQ http://ompldr.org/vZDUzNA http://ompldr.org/vZDUzMw
<mva> зацените
<openvoid> тогда туда и368 не войдет
<s3t> всмысле новый образ скачать под decktop
<[Raiden]> s3t: у тебя имидж alternate , а есть desktop , с графическим установщиком
<s3t> Raiden скачал но чето даже  не вижу в  usb installere версии 10.04.4 alternative
<s3t> тобишь в нем нет графической оболочки?
<admin-skif-biz> в альтернате нету
<s3t_> а 10.10 десктоп подойдет???
<admin-skif-biz> да пофиг
<admin-skif-biz> а просто с оффсайта не скачать?
<s3t_> просто гдето читал отзывы и парень говориль для нета самое оно
<admin-skif-biz> они все самое оно
<s3t_> хорошо какой дестребутив поставить с офф сайта?
<admin-skif-biz> стоп..
<admin-skif-biz> на http://blog.shukan.ru/2011/02/ubuntu-server-usb.html
<s3t_> ну сервер мне некчему
<admin-skif-biz> сбежал рано
<s3t_> неее
<s3t_> я тут=))
<admin-skif-biz> причем здесь сервер.. указываешь монтирование образа куда надо и все
<vamadir> народ есть тут программист по xml/php мне нужна консультация. Ну если не жалко времени.
<admin-skif-biz> спроси чего надо.. может кто и ответит
<pr0mode> драсте ))
<admin-skif-biz> s3t или просто при установке укажи вручную CD-ROM
<admin-skif-biz> pr0mode, и тебе не кашлять ))
<User584[web]> а что такое Bourne-shell&&
<[Raiden]> bash
<vamadir> Нужно обянить мне, как пользоваться api которое получает даные с другого сайта. Например возраст человека. Сам спи формируется в url который после обработки xml c данными.
<[Raiden]> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<admin-skif-biz> езыг праграмиравания
<vamadir> *Объяснить
<User584[web]> просто есть такая возможность
<User584[web]> блин ник не сменил
<admin-skif-biz> vamadir, эт надо смотреть документацию к тому АПИ, чего и как он выдает
<[Raiden]> скорее командный интерпретатор. Язык программирования слишком громко звучит
<[Raiden]> хотя я знаю например shasm - компилятор асм написанный на шелле
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, если я дам данные сможешь мне помочь с одним примером? а потом я сам допру как и что.
<admin-skif-biz> vamadir, не уверен, сам давно не ковырял АПИ.. скажи, чей АПИ
<admin-skif-biz> Я только у гугла статистику тырил и все.
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz，淘宝API开发
<admin-skif-biz> vamadir, мая аднака не панимай 淘宝发
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, я понимаю. Правда в программировании только html
<admin-skif-biz> это какие-то иероглифы
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, это китайский апи от сайта - торговой площадки
<admin-skif-biz> ссылку на сайт тогда уж дай
<vamadir> http://open.taobao.com/index.htm
<vamadir> там sdk есть. Только я не понял как его запустить, там кроме php фалов больше ничего нет
<vamadir> что бы скачать sdk или получить api нужна регистрация, она возможна только для китайцев
<admin-skif-biz> прикинься китайцем и получи регистрацию
<pr0mode> ))
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, да регистрация давно есть, и апи. Тольк я понятия не имею куда его пихать
<pr0mode> прокся китайская нужна
<admin-skif-biz> дадут логин и пароль. А без него АПи вряд ли отдадут
<vamadir> pr0mode, только по китайскому паспорту регистрация
<admin-skif-biz> а эти злые луди нигде слуйчано class для Апи не накодили.. для гуглы было
<pr0mode> vamadir, тогда ты пролетаешь какфанера на парижем
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, что за класс?
<vamadir> pr0mode, я уже сказал. У меня все есть
<admin-skif-biz> скрипт на php для обработки API
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, есть
<admin-skif-biz> гугли Open Taobao API
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, такого нет.
<admin-skif-biz> !google Open Taobao API
<admin-skif-biz> vamadir, http://opentao.ru/
<vamadir> admin-skif-biz, дак там только сайты делают. Причем еще там не сказано, то в скрипте есть малваре, который процент денег уводит.
<User900[web]> Всем привет
<User900[web]> Где можно найти список команд в терминале для ubuntu
<admin-skif-biz> User900[web], в терминале
<vamadir> help
<vamadir> в терминале
<User900[web]> полный список команд в терминале
<Vladislaw> Всеми привет
<Vladislaw> *Всем
<kruglyakov> Где можно скачать команды Linux
<Vladislaw> как можно имея файл с именами изображений, автоматически переименовать их всех причем по порядку в имена например 001, 002 и так далее?
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> kruglyakov: ls /usr/bin
<admin-skif-biz> Vladislaw, копать ImageMagick
<[Raiden]> или как-то по другому вопрос задай
<[Raiden]> не верно, имаджмагик для работы с граффикой, а задача работат ьс именами файлов
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], извини.. привычка ((
<[Raiden]> прощаю
<[Raiden]> ))
<Vladislaw> admin-skif-biz, суть не в типа файла а в том что их переименовать нужно
<admin-skif-biz> Последний месяц только с ним сексом и башился ((
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: ну скрипт писать надо. И  смотря какой формат списка
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], в списке только имя.формат
<admin-skif-biz> если файлы лежат в одной папке, то можно и без списка
<Vladislaw> ясно, думал может есть команда которая сама сделает)
<[Raiden]> возможно найдешь прогарммы для преименвоки по шаблону, а именно из твого списка - только самому скриптить
<admin-skif-biz> есть. .сама и делает
<Vladislaw> мне нужно в моем порядке, так что,наверное только скрипт, ладно, ушле писать
<kruglyakov> а описание этих команд
<Vladislaw> kruglyakov, man?
<admin-skif-biz> Vladislaw, %d.* и будет по порядку
<Vladislaw> admin-skif-biz, не по алфавитному порядку, а так как в файле записаны, эти изображения из ворда, и сохранялись под рандомными именами, узнав их порядок сейчас нужно переименовать
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: пример как можно разделить твой список на имена и нвоые имена. Как написать цикл что бы для каждой строки - сам придумай )
<[Raiden]> zcc="имя.формат" ; name=$(echo $zcc|awk -F. '{print $1}') ;newname=$(echo $zcc|awk -F. '{print $2}') ; echo -e "name=$name \nnewname=$newname"
<[Raiden]> ну и mv вместо последнего echo
<[Raiden]> выполни в терминале строку
<Vladislaw> ну я понял что она сделает
<Vladislaw> и мне вместо этого print $1 нужно  новое имя прописать
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], спасибо
<admin-skif-biz> переименовать в какой-то другой порядок?
<[Raiden]> mv ${name}.jpg ${newname}.jpg
<[Raiden]> а считывать список в переменную можно например как   cat file |while read  zcc ; do ....
<Vladislaw> admin-skif-biz, ну у меня в текстовом файле они записаны не в алфавитном порядке, этот порядок мне и нужен, переименовав все файлы пронумеровав в нужном порядке буду иметь "правильно" отсортированный список
<[Raiden]> в общем я почти полностью скрипт написал )  Хотите дописывайте, фактически нужно 1 строку в цикле выполнить
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], вместо тех точек после do, тут я справлюсь. спасибо
<User662[web]> как запустить onlive на убунту
<User662[web]> !onlive
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='onlive'
<jlewka> а че это?
<User662[web]> onlive.com
<User662[web]> посмотри
<User662[web]> она вообще только для винды и для мака
<Vladislaw> [Raiden], q=$((1))
<Vladislaw> cat ./flist | while read zcc ; do ext=$(echo $zcc|awk -F. '{print $2}'); mv "./dir/$zcc" "./dir/$q.$ext"; q=$((q + 1)); done
<Vladislaw> вот как получилось :)
<[Raiden]> ну и ладно
<Vladislaw> [Raiden]
<Vladislaw> мне старое имя не нужно біло
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Kyshtynbai> как посмотреть версию gtk+ на убунту 10.04? А то свежая версия inkscape не собирается, говорит пекедж нот фаунд gtk+-2.0
<[Raiden]> gtk+-2.0-dev
<abra> Какой консольный переводчик Рус-Англ, Англ-Рус порекомендуете?
<[Raiden]> точнее libgtkgl2.0-dev
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> libgtk2.0-dev
<Kyshtynbai> спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Всё забываю спросить, кто чем фб2 читает? Фб2ридер не устраивает меня, глючечный.
<admin-skif-biz> Я вообще не читаю. Чукча не читатель -чукча писатель.
<admin-skif-biz> А у кого-нибудье есть инвайт на хабр?
<admin-skif-biz> Пописать захотелось
<Vladislaw> admin-skif-biz, спасибо что напомнили, перед поездом пописать нужно, чтоб потом не хотелось
<Kyshtynbai> чем отличается апт-гет ремув от апт-гет пёрж?
<admin-skif-biz> перж удалаяет вместе с настройками
<admin-skif-biz> purge от слова пурген
<admin-skif-biz> продирает так, что кишечник до мозга прочищается
<admin-skif-biz> а remove удаляет только содержимое прямой кишки
<Kyshtynbai> Какие у тебя сравнения... ты не медик :) ?
 * Vladislaw отодвинул поднос с рогаликами
<admin-skif-biz> просто такие ассоциации с пургеном
<admin-skif-biz> а кто-нибудь знает, в каком шрифте есть символы заполнения вроде черного прямоугольника
<admin-skif-biz> ░ ▒ ▓ █
<admin-skif-biz> облин. влезло..
<admin-skif-biz> только мало. мне больше надо
<admin-skif-biz> псевдографику рисую. Нужны символы разной яркости
<SAPetrovich> ntcn
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.pastebay.net/313384 кто знает, как удовлетворить указанные зависимости? Апт-гет их не даёт :( .
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, а что компилишь?
<Kyshtynbai> inkscape 0.48
<jlewka> sudo aptitude build-dep inkscape
<jlewka> сделай
<jlewka> а потом компиль
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, сейчас попробую.
<jlewka> когда там 12.04 выходит?
<Kyshtynbai> вроде 26го
<Kyshtynbai> апреля
<only_you> угу
<jlewka> эх... еще месяц...
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: спасибо, похоже, помогло!
<Kyshtynbai> Надо запомнить фишечку.
<jlewka> ))))
<jlewka> подскажите, а как система определяет,  когда нужно считывать параметры из xorg.conf, а когда игнорировать этот файл?
<Kyshtynbai> давеча в канале было, что мол у убунте xorg.conf нету, но если создаёшь, то над твоим будет приоритет...
<admin-skif-biz> в последниях вресиях типа нету
<[Raiden]> да. конфиг читается если есть
<admin-skif-biz> до 10 было
<admin-skif-biz> но если есть, система решает, что раз его создали, значит он зачем-то нужен.
<[Raiden]> если нету, то приоритет у конфигов из /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<admin-skif-biz> или если глюкаво вышло, тогда по дефолту
<jlewka> [Raiden], нету этой папки =\
<jlewka> спасибо
<[Raiden]> jlewka: версия убунты?
<jlewka> oneric
<jlewka> я все еще со своей видеокарточкой борюсь)
<[Raiden]> Хм, действительно нет, возможно я с другим дистром попутал - иногда другие смотрю
<[Raiden]> эти линуксойды никак не могут договорится каким должен быть /etc )
<jlewka> тогда откуда считываются все настройки? в Unity
<jlewka> скорее, эти люди ни как не могут договориться, какой должна быть ОС
<[Raiden]> заходишь в другой дистр и первая мысль: ёмоё...
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], а ты не заходи в другой дистр
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> угу, знакомо...)
<admin-skif-biz> а то заходишь в другой дистр, а там все не так. И тебе удивляются "ты с какова раена"
 * admin-skif-biz написал скрипт. Вывод псевдогрфикой сиськи в консоль
<jlewka> весна...
<shnaps> люди такой вопрос: открываю порты, в iptables показано что открыт порт(например 6112), а на сайте каком где есть проверка открыты порты или нет, показывает что 6112 закрыт
<shnaps> вот iptables http://paste.pro/5146185
<admin-skif-biz> shnaps, в модеме пробросил?
<shnaps> так беда в том что нет модема
<jlewka> мб пров блочит?
<admin-skif-biz> через что-то куда же выходишь
<shnaps> не должон. в винде все ок было
<shnaps> vpn
<shnaps> real ip
<shnaps> сетевой кабель напрямую в хаб идет
<shnaps> живу в общаге
<TheFalkorr> shnaps: поставь gufw и через него открой.и научись пользоваться клавишей ,
<TheFalkorr> ибо
<TheFalkorr> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<admin-skif-biz> или firestarter
<shnaps> ОК
<admin-skif-biz> firestarter гуевый, и в трей хочет. Но порты покажет и кто куда лезет
<shnaps> лезет в battle.net warcraft
 * admin-skif-biz так вот что  означает фраза "у меня gufw умер"
<shnaps> в firestartere что выбирать сразу? dialup ili ethernet? VPN походу через диалап идет?
<admin-skif-biz> дайлап это медленный и древний дозвон
<shnaps> я знаю. просто у меня так один из девайсов определен
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG7Pvz5l0-8
<admin-skif-biz> впн вроде как езернетом должен быть
<baronos> TheFalkorr: радио абакан труЪ ;)
<admin-skif-biz> круче радио-шансон?
<TheFalkorr> сделать флюхбокс в вде пипбоя - труЪ
<jlewka> хы, тоже приольно, правда про оффтопик, в конце, моддинг самого компа http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=c1rZVcYV_r8
<[Raiden]> обычн овсё хорошо работает  у тех, кто реально знает что делает и у тех, кто использует как есть. А у тех кто посередке всегда всё не так :)
<[Raiden]> навеяло словом моддинг
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, о моддинге.. я себе стол комповый спроектировал.. скоро привезут
<admin-skif-biz> будет свой стол. с блекджеком
<FaTeieDeR> народ, кто ставил убунту с флешки?
<Kyshtynbai> admin-skif-biz: как это так спроектировал? С нуля по чертежам? Деревянный? Сколько тынге отдал
<jlewka> FaTeieDeR, думаю все..
<Kyshtynbai> FaTeieDeR: многие так ставят, я так ставил).
<admin-skif-biz> деревянные только столешница и полки. Остальное из стальных труб
<baronos> FaTeieDeR: многие ставили, опиши ошибку или проблему тогда получишь более точный ответ
<baronos> !q | FaTeieDeR
<ubuntuhelp> FaTeieDeR: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<FaTeieDeR> Все? Хорошо. Проблема - у мамы нет автозагрузки с флешки. Сидюк накрылся. есть винда дохлая и дос
<admin-skif-biz> сегодня день убитых флешек что ли?
<FaTeieDeR> с винды не ставится, с доса на флешку дрова впихиваю - а как запустить с флешки установку!
<Kyshtynbai> в биосе поп-ап меню вызывал? там есть твоя флешка? в сетапе видно твою флешку?
<FaTeieDeR> да нету в биосе флешки. Мама старая.
<baronos> F8 или F12 при запуске ПК будет способствовать вызову меню загрузки с чего либо
<FaTeieDeR> и этой фигни нету - биос урезанный
<admin-skif-biz> старые мамы с флешек могут и не запускаться
<admin-skif-biz> там хорошо если hdd-usb выбрать можно
<baronos> установи винду заново если дохлая, сделай флешу\СД с убунту и  установи
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz нельзя выбрать. Единственное - это дос с драйверами на флешку - всё видно, а установку запустить не могу - просто не знаю как.
<FaTeieDeR> baronos предлагаешь заняться матрешками? установить винду заново с флешки, потом скосить и установить linux ?
<admin-skif-biz> если старая мама не поддерживает запуск с флешки - то никак.. Хотя для некоторых был какой-то патч в биос
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz и дос не поможет ?
<Kyshtynbai> я не вполне понял про дос. что ты имеешь ввиду?
<FaTeieDeR> Kyshtynbai MS-DOS лет 20-30 назад практиковался
<Kyshtynbai> я помню, друг) я просто не понимаю, каким образом он можнт помочь тебе поставить убунту с флешки.
<Kyshtynbai> и тридцать это ты загнуЛ).
<FaTeieDeR> хотя бы установку запустить.
<FaTeieDeR> почему загнул ? 10 лет назад приятно с ним общался на 486
<FaTeieDeR> если не ошибаюсь в 1973 - единственным вариантом было
<FaTeieDeR> хотя меня тогда еще не было
<admin-skif-biz> так вся проблема втом, что мать и загрузчик флешку не видят?
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz да.
<admin-skif-biz> а другие способы загрузки остались? Сеть, СДром, другие винты
<pr0mode> а что за мамка-то?
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz винт один. сидюка нету. сеть есть, но надо мак перепрописывать, иначе инета нету
<admin-skif-biz> тяжелый случай..
<FaTeieDeR> придумал выход - распилить болгаркой и не мучаться.
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно был loadlin , для загрузки линукс ядра из мс-дос
<[Raiden]> FaTeieDeR: комп одни?
<Kyshtynbai> а нельзя... отрезать кусок от нтфс, форматнуть в ext4, распаковать туда как-нить нужные файлы, загрузить ядро, чрутнутся туда после ребута... граб4дос, да, поставить.
<[Raiden]> один?
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] да.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: можно. Можно с виртуалки или колинукса сделать чрут
<[Raiden]> или с другого линукса
<admin-skif-biz> а как он загрузит другой линукс и откуда?
<[Raiden]> можно ещё систему ставить целиком в чруте, потом доставлять ядро , загрузчик и всё
<[Raiden]> только без мну )
<Kyshtynbai> хехе да развлечение из разряда мазохистических
<[Raiden]> пусть ищет соседа с компом, и проводом для сетевухи и ставит по сети. Или просто бежик соседу делать флэшку.
<[Raiden]> бежит к*
<[Raiden]> даже если вас съели - у вас есть два выхода (с)
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] флешку могу и сдесь сделать - она не грузится :-)
<[Raiden]> по сети, юсб-сд , съем хдд и установка на другом компе
<[Raiden]> и гру4дос наверное
<[Raiden]> груб
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё avito.ru
<[Raiden]> продаешь геморойный вариант и идешь покупать какой надо
<[Raiden]> :)
<FaTeieDeR> :-)
<FaTeieDeR> тогда другой сюда придет :-)
<FaTeieDeR> ладно, спасибо всем за внимание.
<FaTeieDeR> и за оказанную помощь
<baronos> бери у друга СДРОМ и запускай все как положеннл
<baronos> о*
<FaTeieDeR> или найти флоппик и еще немного помучаться
<FaTeieDeR> :-))))
<ochumelec> всем привет!
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ochumelec: что сломал?
<ochumelec> ничего=)
<baronos> тогда в чем проблема?
<ochumelec> не получаеться установить icecast по ssh =)
<[Raiden]> у мандрейка в своё время была опция установки с флопи. Точнее загрузка с флопи + изошки на виндовом раздле
<[Raiden]> и ваще там много чего был очег осча нет в половине дистров
<baronos> [Raiden]: старость не врадость, это не про линукс? :D
<[Raiden]> мб )
<ochumelec> не бейте сильно, подскажите где копать пожалуйста, или если кто-то занимался подобным помогите
<FaTeieDeR> +ochumelec установить по ssh ? зависимости на конечном компе.
<FaTeieDeR> +ochumelec  в смысле проверь и конечно под root
<[Raiden]> в целом так и есть, он устарел. Просто п осовместительству он ещё и самый живой конкурент другим ос. Не потому , что он хороший, а потому что других конкурентов пока нет или уже вымерли
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> такс, вопрос на засыпку, у кого goofle-chrome Version 19.0.1077.3 dev ? у кого то флеш воспроизводит видео в ускоренном режиме?
<Kyshtynbai> Что за ужос, мне только что автообновление снесло опен офис 0_о
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] лично мне кажется линь помимо серверной части плавное переходят под домохозяек.
<admin-skif-biz> Они убили ОпенОффис!
<admin-skif-biz> Сволочи!
<FaTeieDeR> :-)
<[Raiden]> сами подумайте кому нужно исполнение юниксвея на двайсе с тачскрином например. Можно сделать только как эпл. Взять некоторую основу, потому, что она есть, что бы неписат ьснвоа и спрятать её от юзера подальше.
<[Raiden]> FaTeieDeR: ну, местами он становится проще, спору нет )
<[Raiden]> если говорить о гном3 то он уже почти поланя копия ios
<Kyshtynbai> о да. достаточно взглянуть на гном-шелл. я поковырялся, ничего не понял и снёс нафиг).
<ochumelec> есть VDS с Gentoo 2011 пробовал на него установить icecast по этой инструкции http://radiotalk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=333 ничего не получилось=(
<Kyshtynbai> как монжо работать без таскбара? Я понимаю, экстэншенами можно его - наверное - прикрутить, но мы же говорим о домохозяйках, т.е. должно быть из коробки.
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] ну не совсем. win7 тоже хотели сделать проще - только хлама добавили. также и линь - больше хлама стало появляться в стандарте. До сих пор жалею о подаренном мною диске альта 2,4
<ochumelec> я в Линуксе новичок
<Kyshtynbai> ochumelec: /join #gentoo-ru
<FaTeieDeR> ochumelec gentoo не для новичков :-)
<[Raiden]> найдите 10 отличий http://www.softportal.com/scr/22374/skype-for-ipad-big-4.jpg
<[Raiden]> скриншот с айпада
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> 10
<[Raiden]> я думаю это не случайная похожесть, а фактически срисованность и ещё если послушать интервью с людми из прокта ,то они стремятся к софту в фуллскрине и т.д.
<[Raiden]> если рассматривать именно гнома как де линукс, то оно точно станвоится для домохозяек
<[Raiden]> простите мои опечатки )
<Kyshtynbai> libreoffice-java-common э
<Kyshtynbai> то офис и есть?
<Kyshtynbai> или якось ппа нажо подключать?
<baronos> [Raiden]: прекращай, чесно слово всё это лишнее, ибо гном3 это с нуля пишется, ну не то чтоб с нуля ну переводят с гтк2 на гтк3, так что в будущем увидим а пока гнать на то что есть не имеет смысла. Как будет стабильная развитая ДЕ
<baronos> тогда и будем хаить её. А сейчас воспринимать то что есть.
<jlewka> что плохого в том что линукс смогут использовать домохозяйки? Бородатых дядек от этого же меньше не станет...
<admin-skif-biz> домохозяйки станут бородатыми ((
<baronos> [Raiden]: и сейчас с муттер ни разу не было такого чтоб падала панель (шапка окон) аля метасити так что не надо гнать, и то что нет эффектов, по сути это все лишнее.
<[Raiden]> baronos: я не думаю что я гоню. внешний вид бросается в глаза сразу и не только мне, а любому кто может видеть иос и гном. И желание понаделать приложений работающих в фуллскрине - это тоже не бред и не мое пустословие - Интервью легко находятся на о
<[Raiden]> пеннете.
 * admin-skif-biz полюбил консоль..
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты не сравнивай ios и гном3, это разные ДЕ, а вот юнити и ios это уже ближею. различайте разницу в самом деле.
<[Raiden]> baronos: т.е. ты считаешь что все эффекты какие были и есть лишние, а гоню я?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты всегда переводишь к одному, к эффектам всех ДЕ
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, еще тут?
<[Raiden]> где? :) Я их вспомнил только потому, что ты вспомнил
<baronos> [Raiden]: но упускаешь одно, гном3 переводят с гтк2 на гтк3 и с метасити на муттер, так что ты хочешь от молодого ДЕ, который только начал своё развитие, и которой возможно обретет то что ты хочешь.
<[Raiden]> baronos: я считаю что в гноме масса недостатков даже если вообще не рассматривать гном-шелл. А что касается муттера, то дело не только в эффктах типа кубика
<[Raiden]> baronos: ну, я лично считаю что мтасити очень ущербный вм, и переводить его на гтк + добавление композита - глуповато.
<Kyshtynbai> о, инкскейп собрался
<[Raiden]> привязывание заведомо ущербного вм  к рабочему столу - ещё и недает возможность его сменить, без отаза от ГШ целиком и от всего, что будет для него написано.
<baronos> [Raiden]: дак ты сводишь всегда только к одному, как на это не обращать внимание, ты имеешь в наличии достаточно развитый qt движок, и представление работы компиза, но в самом деле, не надо грешить на ДЕ, которая по сути пишится с
<baronos> нуля (0) подождем, увидим. Квирк да пусть он будет и пусть развивается, уомпиз да пусть он будет, и будет поддержка от каноникал я рад, но то что я ни разу не словил багов с муттер мне уже хватает
<artus> а кеды уже 11 лет как глючать :D
<[Raiden]> baronos:  если речь о вм - то к одному  свожу. но это одно не только эффекты, ещё и другие функции и ещё диалоги управления ими.
<[Raiden]> а почему я не могу на него грешить? если я не могу в нем запустит ьтот же компиз - то для меня это уже убойный недостаток.
<baronos> [Raiden]: дык все твои разговоры только к одному всегда сводлятся к эффектам которые ты представляешь в виде скриншотов, да я согласен в ГШ сейчас все плохо с эффектами окон, но в будущем все изсенится.
<baronos> Зачем компиз? скейл? или еще что то?
<artus> baronos, не спорь с фанатиком :D
<TheFalkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz тут.
<[Raiden]> из всех де котоыре я видел, гном больше всего похож на иос и мне не нравится путь его развития. Подробности я не буду писать - это будет долго, да и не надо никому )
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, в биосе какие еще дисководы видны?
<[Raiden]> кстати, отчасти из-за того , что никому не надо мнение пользователя, оно такое и есть. И я рад что свалил
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, варианты выбора например USB-HDD,
<baronos> все это в гш уже реализованно из под коробки, так что зачем мне обю этом думать. Компиз, да Бог с ним, пусть он развивается, я только рад буду.
<admin-skif-biz> !а я кто?
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz жеско ограниченная загрузка: выбор из 4 разновидностей: винты, сидюк, флоппик и прочие (включает загрузку по сети и другие ASCI - так кажется)
<Kyshtynbai> у меня вопрос: стоит инскейп 0.47. Я собрал 0.48. что будет после того как я сделаю sudo make install? затрётся 47я или нет? Или лучше её руками удалить?
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz усб нигде не прописывается кроме как настройки усб1 и усб2
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, н делай sudo make install )
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, а USB-CDROM,USB-HDD,Usb-ZIP,USB-FDD есть?
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, поставь checkinstall
<[Raiden]> baronos: я  тоже могу быть рад развитию компиза ,если оно будет. Хотя бы потому ,что в моем де ест ьопции для выбора установленных в системе вм ) А как ты будешь этому радоваться сидя в ГШ - не понятно )
<openvoid> не удалится
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, он тебе соберет deb пакет
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz нет. Ничего нет - только жеские cdrom, hdd, zip...
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, а в настройках USB что?
<openvoid> только перепишется, а апт будет думать что мтарый стоит
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz энабле и дисабле :-)
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, и что сейчас выбрано?
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz разумеется включены: 3 контролера usb1.0 и включены USB2.0
<baronos> [Raiden]: не поверишь, я и сейчас в гш очень рад всему что есть, оно намного удобней чем г2 или юнити имхо. Поэтому я и выбрал это ДЕ. И что самое забавное с развитием оно становится только удобней.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<admin-skif-biz> shenmue, ололо
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты имееш ьправо ег овыбрать и хвалить. А я как тоже пользователь гнома имею право говорить, почему я с него ушел когда вышел гном3
 * admin-skif-biz сидит на 10.04 и радуется
<shenmue> хы там на виндах кто не в курсе теперь любая шняга даже самая бесполезная предлагает устоновить яндекс бар
<Kyshtynbai> jlewka: openvoid спасибо.
<admin-skif-biz> вот когда яндекс-бар предложит установить яндекс-бар -настанет конец света
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz http://cs5400.userapi.com/u27471224/112086768/x_fe0c5daa.jpg =)
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz не заморачивайся - завтра возьму сидюк у брата - влуплю альт серверный - обновлю - поставлю иксы. И буду рад
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, и упорно не видит флешку????
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz через биос как устройство подключенное - нет. автозагрузка тоже. дос при подключении драйверов видит.
<admin-skif-biz> FaTeieDeR, есть совет - отключить в биосе хард и после ребута появится флешка
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz теперь повод улыбнуться - нашел старый флоппик - теперь ищу дискету.
<FaTeieDeR> admin-skif-biz не помогает - пробывал - вообще физически отключал
<[Raiden]> я ваще не против нового, хотя за не 1 год сложилось мног опривычек, но я никак не мог ожитать что это новое светлое будущее будет фактически содранным де для планшета )
<[Raiden]> ожидать*
<shenmue> ободрынным и унылым де *
<shenmue> я тебя посмел поправить
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] тебе планшет для чего?
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] на мой взгляд - достаточно стабильной и удобной версии - пофиг что будет старая. главное работает. А что работает - не тронь.
<[Raiden]> FaTeieDeR: речь как раз про десктоп.
<FaTeieDeR> [Raiden] ааа... та же фигн
<[Raiden]> в общем я афк )
<baronos> [Raiden]: самое забавное, да я не был юзером г2 так долго чтоб познать все его вкусности, но я росту вместе с ДЕ гном3, и радуюсь его удобности. В будущем когда выйдет новай Де на основе г3 или кде или еще чего либо, я так же как ты
<baronos> буду говорить что вы ничего не понимаете, и буду пытатся навязять что то более привычное
<Kyshtynbai> Странно, либреофис поставился из ппа, но в меню "приложения - офис" не появился. Где у него иконка лежит, чтоб на панель добавить?
<[Raiden]> baronos: я гном2 тоже не считаю хорошим, но его можно было использовать заменяя ег окомпоненты, что делало его ну хот ькапельку современным )
<[Raiden]> и я думал что оно будет всетаки развиваться, в конце-концов
<[Raiden]> но не думал что так
<shenmue> зачем ппа если он в родных есть?
<baronos> [Raiden]: видишь, тебе привычней видить один путь развития, но г3 выбрал иное, не привычное всем, оно не похожее ни на что, и этим привлекает. :)
<FaTeieDeR> че спорить shell рулит. и mc. Больше ничем почти не пользуюсь
 * admin-skif-biz хочет сжечь всех еретиков на костре
<[Raiden]> если они напишут на своих ресурсах ,что это эксперимент, или нечто, не для широкого круга - я к ним ваще претензий иметь не буду ,никаких
<baronos> [Raiden]: дые они и пишут на соих ресурсах, только проблме в том чтоб всёсделать надо переписать все на гтк3. как только это будет сделано так и подйдет развитие
 * admin-skif-biz хочет получить инвайт на Хабр
<[Raiden]> baronos: то чего они хотят уже не произойдет. Будь реалистом, вылези из танка, сходи например на дистровотч и посмотри как минт вылез вперед. И потом подумай почему :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты видел элементари луна? ты преж де чем всяким статистикам верить пощупал бы, элементари как выйдет большенство уйдет туда, а диствоч считает по загрузкам, а реальные мнения о минте видел? это ужас в чистом виде
<[Raiden]> не уйдет туда много
<baronos> и вообще ваша ДЕ (КДЕ) не идеал, так что не заморачивайтесь на счет неё)
<[Raiden]> в нем есть многое от кде3 + многое ,чт обыл опридумано за последне время
<[Raiden]> недостатоки тоже есть )
<[Raiden]> но не такие как в гноме, иного плана. Например я могу огласиться с тем что делфьин не идеальный фм
<[Raiden]> но при этом он лучший в линуксе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> особенно если сравнивать с наутилусом3 - он по своей ущербности уже догнал pcmanfm
<baronos> ну и пусть будет у вас, мы пойдем по иному пути, и будем жить и радоватся что не так как у всех, мы будем выглядеть идеалны а не вы ;)
<openvoid> пусть распускается сто цветов, пусть открывается мто школ
<admin-skif-biz> ...с блекджеком и шлюхами
<[Raiden]> попробуй в наутилусе сделать пкм и выбрать произвольную программу для открытия. - сразу увидишь что пропало поле для ввода команды. Попробуй открыть такой диалог для папки и сразу увидиш ьчто там ваще нельзя выбрать чем открыть или добавить
<[Raiden]> что-то, панель задач перестала сушествовать - значит я должен вместо простого щелчка по иконке лезть в меню  или вспоминать хоткей
<[Raiden]> и ещё, в наутилусе нету группового переименовывания и скорее всего никогда не будет
<[Raiden]> в делфьине всё сказанное не является какой-то проблемой
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня все по уму, усли надо я могу выбрать чем открыть, а то что идет в дефолте у меня Де сама определят чем открыть
<[Raiden]> и потом, мн еещё говорят что я фанатик, а гном3 лучше де
<[Raiden]> и даже обозвать пытаются )
 * admin-skif-biz щаслифф на 10.04
<baronos> лучшая она для тех кто ситает её своей любимой
<admin-skif-biz> у меня 10.10 и 11.04 вообще не встали. А после 11.10 и юнити до сих пор проблеваться не могу
<[Raiden]> ну уж простите, я не могу любит ьсофт ,котоырй на каждый чих отправляет меня в консоль или в конфиги.
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: это у вас на 11.10 может и есть) а на десятке нет.
<[Raiden]> даже если он выглядит не хуже чем у эпл
<shenmue> чего есть?
<Kyshtynbai> родной либр офис
<shenmue> аа.. понял
<admin-skif-biz> я вообще до сих пор не могу понять, где чего искать в навигации юнити
<Kyshtynbai> К юнити лично у меня меньше претензий чем к гном-шеллу.
<admin-skif-biz> в гноме понятно. вон папка - там софт. А в юнити - выезжает какая-то хрень. Там нету. лезешь глубже - есще список - тоже нет
<admin-skif-biz> материшься, копаешься, пытаешься понять, куда же эта интуитивно понятная хрень все прячет
<[Raiden]> ну , я юнити тоже не люблю, но софт я там нашел быстро , это не сложнее чем в гш
<admin-skif-biz> так и не найдя - возвращаешься в 10.04 и радуешься, что все на месте
<[Raiden]> кто так сильно привязан к г2 ,могут юзать форк на текущих версиях убунты
<admin-skif-biz> ну мне повезло меньше. Свежеустановленный софт мне найти не удалось. Терпение кончилось раньше
<[Raiden]> наутилус правда зовется caja , но это можно пережить ))
<admin-skif-biz> а если люблю первый Г?
<[Raiden]> тогда ты ссзб ) Хотя некоторая вероятность что соберется есть
<admin-skif-biz> те гномоподобные мутанты без допиливания под себя неудобны
<[v-8]_jupiter> Использую cinnamon 1.4 после gnome2, xfce4 очень удобно
<admin-skif-biz> уходить на мышей?
<baronos> [Raiden]: всё я в герои 5 играю, г3 рулит а кде в сторонке курит :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пойду в урбане прибью пару гномеров , а потом сериал погляжу
<[Raiden]> ))
 * admin-skif-biz рисует сиськи псевдографикой в консоли
<Kyshtynbai> admin-skif-biz: скопипасти на пэйстбин
<Kyshtynbai> как в вичате топик канала посмотреть полностью?
<baronos> ф9-ф10
<admin-skif-biz> http://pastebin.com/JHzHazfk
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо
<baronos> ну вот как в г3 сейчас таже работает http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-minimize-apps-to-the-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<sharikoff> carp и vrrp это ж одно и то же как бы?
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai: ты ж умный. расскажи мне =)
<Kyshtynbai> та куда там, я ж тильки учусь))
<sharikoff> Kyshtynbai: про книжки незабудь =))
<Kyshtynbai> sharikoff: помню! зы примус! пивная! ещё парочку!
<Kyshtynbai> :)
<sharikoff> =)
<Kyshtynbai> Любимый фильм, фигли. и фильм и книгу почти наизусть знаю).
<Festour> подскажите как на убунте перезаписать на диск образ?
<admin-skif-biz> поточнее вопрос
<Festour> имеется диск с образом одной ОС, нужно на него поставить другой образ
<admin-skif-biz> кого-куда-зачем.. А вообще ну типа dd
<Festour> понятно?
<admin-skif-biz> ну так перезапиши
<Festour> как?
<baronos> брасеро в помощь
<abra> Festour, очевидно же, гугл
<admin-skif-biz> или загрузиться с лайф-сиди
<admin-skif-biz> я так вообще gparted люблю
<admin-skif-biz> линукс со средствами спасения сразу
<Festour> gparted же для хардов ОоО
<admin-skif-biz> ну ваще он разделы тоже копирует
<admin-skif-biz> здесь образ скопировать - туда вставить
<admin-skif-biz> а как спасательные диски хороши systemrescuecd redobackup pmagic
<Festour> а что на них есть?
<admin-skif-biz> да обычно куча софта для бекапа, востановления и прочего
<admin-skif-biz> плюс возможность выхода в инет и кой-какой софт для этого. броузер, аська ирка
<Festour> gparted не видит диск ОоО
<Festour> хард и флешки да
<artus> Festour, причем тут cd к гпартедам и тд?
<admin-skif-biz> Festour, а ты собираешься прямо в работающей системе ее копировать?
<artus> Festour, береш бразеро и нарезаеш
<artus> admin-skif-biz, причем тут dd и работающай система в cd болванке ?
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: ну да, точнее хочу уже имеющийся диск с образом почистить
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: я щас с полноценной убунты
<artus> *к
<admin-skif-biz> саму себя не получится. Это извращение
<admin-skif-biz> грузись с чего-нить другого
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: всмысле? Сижу за убунтой, хочу один ДВД диск с образом винды заменить на образ другой винды. Где тут изврат?
<jlewka> поогите плиз, после того, как поствил intel-driver и library vaapi  от сюда http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html , престали запускатьс 3д приложения
<jlewka> а glxinfo выдает следующее http://pastebin.ru/wHAo6iWM
<admin-skif-biz> Festour, так речь идет о ДВД-дисках..
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: ага
<admin-skif-biz> Festour, так тебе софт для перезаписи болванки нужен?
<Festour> ага
<jlewka> как мне кажется, что intel driver и vaapi ставятся немного не в стандартные prefix и из-за этого модули не подцепляются...
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: хотел бразеро юзнуть но он откразывает, мол мало места
<admin-skif-biz> Festour, а места действительно может быть мало
<artus> Festour, а жамкнуть кнопку очистить не ? dvd rw?
<admin-skif-biz> для образа по любому потребуется
<admin-skif-biz> правда, есть еще консольные резаки.. не пробовал
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: дык как очистить диск? Не нашёл где(
<admin-skif-biz> и я не знаю.. это ж не винда. Тут если где-то что-то лежит, то это точно кому-то нужно
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: Блин, возьму новый диск(
<admin-skif-biz> а что это изменит?
<admin-skif-biz> проге для прожига места мало
<Festour> дык у мну перезаписываемый по идее
<Festour> DVD+R DL rw
<admin-skif-biz> на винте места нет. Прожигалка перед записью файлы образа куда-то копирует
<admin-skif-biz> видимо причина в этом
<admin-skif-biz> есть еще k3b
<artus> Festour, по чьей идее? DVD+R   уже стали перезаписываемы ?
<admin-skif-biz> мож все-таки DVD-RW ?
<admin-skif-biz> или мы средствами великого линукса пытаемся перезаписать R
<[Raiden]> DVD+R DL - 1 РАЗ
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33444
<Festour> [Raiden]: rw тогда зачем приписали?
<baronos> Festour: ставь gentoo и все вопросы отпадут по убунту
<Festour> baronos: что что ставить?
<baronos> Festour: Gentoo
<[Raiden]> Festour: может и рв )  но это кривая надпись
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а с двумя звуковыми картами никто не сталкивался? Одна допустим по юсб подключена и на неё идёт выход с одного приложения, другая внутренняя ноутбука и на неё идёт выход с другого? Такое возможно?
<Festour> [Raiden]: у мну диск вербатиум ОоО
<Festour> [Raiden]: как могут появиться там кривые надписи ОоО
<[Raiden]> dvd-r и rw на одной упаковке  - есть кривотень
<Festour> [Raiden]: а на диске?
<[Raiden]> и на диске )
<Festour> [Raiden]: Омг
<Festour> а кстати, чем фактически отличаются перезаписываемые диски от обычных?
<admin-skif-biz> возможностью восстанавливать прозрачность пластика после нагрева
<Festour> admin-skif-biz: типо улучшенный пластик да?
<admin-skif-biz> Принцип перезаписи диска основан на том, что вещество рабочего слоя диска может находиться в одном из двух устойчивых состояний. Первое состояние вещества – кристаллическое, второе – аморфное. Данные состояния рабочего слоя диска получают с по
<admin-skif-biz> мощью лазерного луча устройства записи.
<shenmue> википедия рулит
<shenmue> копипаста педалит
<Festour> кстати, видел на стажировке терминальные серваки, несколько клиентов могли работать на серве на разных ОС, это особенность серва или можно реализовать на обычном компе?
<jlewka> млин, переустоновил fglrx, теперь glxinfo  и стало еще хуже...
<jlewka> glxinfo
<jlewka> name of display: :0
<jlewka> Ошибка сегментирования
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<jlewka> ага, прада у емня intel...
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Festour> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<Festour> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<Festour> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<artus> @kick Festour харош флудить то!
<shenmue> язабан
<shenmue> почти успел
<admin-skif-biz> !google "смысл жизни"
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz в колбасе
<Festour> мне что нельзя попробовать?
<Festour> не флудил я(
<artus> Festour, правила прочти наконец то
<baronos> Festour: в личку бота мучай
<Festour> baronos: а что его тоже в личку мона? ОоО незнал
<shenmue> игры с ботами в приват к боту. это касается всех каналов кроме викторины
<admin-skif-biz> а тут еще и викторина есть?
<shenmue> да. правда участвуют юзвери только
<admin-skif-biz> с блекджеком?
<shenmue> и куртизанками
<admin-skif-biz> саке, гейши, харакири? Или водка, бабы, поножовщина?
<artus> @voice admin-skif-biz
<admin-skif-biz> ну вот ((((
<admin-skif-biz> Кстати, а чем в убунте радио слушать?
<admin-skif-biz> gnomradio больше не поддерживается. Это чтоб с твтюнера а не инета
<Festour> "На канале ведётся запись всех бесед ботом locobot_1, а также ботом ubuntuhelp. " что то я locobot_1'а не вижу ОоО
<baronos> admin-skif-biz: radiotray
<baronos> я юзал гном двб
<baronos> и через тотем и спутник тв и радио слушал\смотрел
<jlewka> а как в aptitude или apt-get удлить только один пакет?
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<jlewka> хочу заменить его своим, скомпилированным
<jlewka> просот походу понаставил всего, а о конфликтах как то н подумал...
<[Raiden]> если от него что-то ещё зависит, то один удалить не получится
<[Raiden]> но можешь просто поставить свой
<jlewka> его то я поставил
<jlewka> точнее доставился)
<baronos> CIA-2 | omerta13 * r00400e354d0b gnome-shell/po/ru.po: Updated Russian translation
<shenmue> ядрёна качерыжко оО увидел рекламу хромого гугла
<vitek111211> Всем привет :)
<[Raiden]> на дистровотче магея на 8 месте , а мандрива на 18
<baronos> [Raiden]: магея труЪ
<[Raiden]> наши сильно подпортили репутацию и так сдающего позиции дистра.
<[Raiden]> baronos: у меня есть кде версия в виртуалке )
<jlewka> е.. исправил сегмент фаулт и вернулся  старой ошибки)
<jlewka> е
<baronos> [Raiden]: мне понравился их центр управления)
<[Raiden]> к какой?
<vitek111211> Может кто-нибудь подсказать с Ubuntu 10.04?))
<[Raiden]> мне тоже, написали правда его не они, это точная копия центра из мандривы
<baronos> [Raiden]: в магея гном3
<vitek111211> А именно после обновления ОС падает.
<[Raiden]> baronos: по умолчанию нет
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну я его первый раз увидел и  был крайне удивлен его удобством
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> [Raiden]: и с пакетами через него было удобно обращатся, если бы не граб 1 то она еще бы стояла у меня)
<vitek111211> =(
<admin-skif-biz> обиделся?
<[Raiden]> мне личн овсеравно какая версия граба
<vitek111211> admin-skif-biz, вы кому?)
<admin-skif-biz> вам
<baronos> [Raiden]: я не смог поднять дебиан  тестинг, убунту 12,04 и магея в один граб(
<jlewka> [Raiden], http://pastebin.com/Rx3B9M0u этой)
<vitek111211> нет..
<admin-skif-biz> чего там с 10? ну падает.. такое бывает
<[Raiden]> baronos: а.. ну можно их граб не юзать или вписать в их раздел
<[Raiden]> и юзать грамб убунты и ли дебиана
<baronos> !q | vitek111211
<ubuntuhelp> vitek111211: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[Raiden]> хотя не смог не значит что нельзя
<baronos> [Raiden]: не видели они магея, и так же магея не видела их, я в тупик попал и снес её вообщем)
<vitek111211> Менеджер обновления, пишется "Не все обновления возможно установить, Запустите частичное обновление и т.д."
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ставь как описано в последнем линке
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> и ещё, версия какая видюхи?
<[Raiden]> *модель
<vitek111211> Если обновлю, то ОС после ребуута не загрузится больше, проверено..
<vitek111211> шибка при проверке подлинности некоторых пакетов  Не удалось проверить подлинность некоторых пакетов. Возможно, это кратковременная проблема с сетью и стоит повторить операцию позже. Ниже приведен список пакетов, не прошедших провер
<vitek111211> @ubuntuhelp, первый раз здесь, не знаю как у вас принято тут задавать вопросы, спрашивать советы и т.д. :)
<[Raiden]> vitek111211: ошибка подлинности значит что они не подписаны ключем либо подключенный репозиторий без ключа
<jlewka> [Raiden], ati дравай пойду на интегрированную inte'вскую видюху?
<admin-skif-biz> ну значит обновись, когда не будет проблем с сетью
<[Raiden]> в целом это не ошибка
<[Raiden]> jlewka:  Эм, а у тебя интел ?:)
<[Raiden]> тогда сорь
<jlewka> [Raiden], угу, интел...
<[Raiden]> какая модель
<jlewka> !intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<jlewka> hd 2000
<jlewka> i3-2100 проц
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> тебе надо свежую месу, дайвер интел и ядро желательно 3.3
<[Raiden]> либо ставь 12.04
<vitek111211> [Raiden], так как это можно исправить? Из-за этого же, при запуске ОС меняется значёк Ubuntu, пишутся просто цифры 10.04 и грузится бесконечное время..
<markmx> а в шелле допустимы такие конструкции if [ -n "${pic1}" || -n "${pic2}" ] ???
<[Raiden]> vitek111211: я не знаю )
<vitek111211> Тогда вопрос к тем, кто может быть знает..))
<jlewka> [Raiden], ядро 3.2 , когда компилю mesa с http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html то, потом glxinfo выдает segment  fail
<[Raiden]> if [ -n "${pic1}" ] || [ -n "${pic2}" ]   - такие в баше допустимы
<[Raiden]> не путать c /bin/sh
<admin-skif-biz> vitek111211, при загрузке выбрать восстановление системы
<jlewka> [Raiden], как понимаю она конфликтует с libgl1-mesa-dri  , но при удалении этого пакета, он мне пол системы снести хочет)
<[Raiden]> jlewka: переезжай на 12.04 , если 11.10 сча. Либо на форум пиши, спроси как ставить. И кстати, может и не стоит собирать - поищи на ппа поновей.
<baronos> jlewka: в блеклист не пробовал добавить?
<baronos> ааа блин не то)))
<[Raiden]> да, не то
<vitek111211> +admin-skif-biz, пробовал, восстановление системы проходит, после всё такая же бесконечная загрузка ОС.
<andrex> vitek111211: а пишет то что в консоли?
<vitek111211> Поэтому решил всё-таки разобраться, что за проблема с обновлением, дабы не переустанавливать ОС и не форматировать раздел в очередной раз.
<vitek111211> нет
<admin-skif-biz> vitek111211, а если при загрузке выбрать консоль?
<vitek111211> Просто загружается, на экране цифры и всё.
<jlewka> [Raiden], ppa  есть, ток с ним у меня vaapi не работал, пришлось с компилить..
<vitek111211> Хм.. новичёк в этом, в смысле запустить без иксов?
<admin-skif-biz> vitek111211, да
<[Raiden]> jlewka: поищи единоверцев на форуме ,я из секты нвидия
<[Raiden]> :)
<vitek111211> Там ведь даже при запуске в консольном режиме, всё равно идёт сначала эмблемка Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> по радеонам иногда чего-то помню
<vitek111211> Вот она заменяется у меня на цифры версии ОС и дальше перестаётся грузить, это происходит после обновления из ненадёжных источников, или как там их..
<vitek111211> Точнее думает очень долго, может простоять день и всё-равно не загрузится.
<admin-skif-biz> ну накосячил при обновлении.. чего уж теперь
<admin-skif-biz> добирайся до консоли как-нибудь
<andrex> через безопасный режим грузани, если запустится то правь пакеты и источники
<andrex> ну или с ливки чрут
<jlewka> [Raiden], эх... наверное придеться... спасибо )
<vitek111211> В том то и дело, что я ещё обновляться не стал, так как знаю, что если обновлюсь ОС упадёт.
<vitek111211> Хочу заранее убрать касяк с обновлением.
<jlewka> vitek111211, скок у тебя такое было?)
<vitek111211> Раза 3-4 хД
<vitek111211> Помогает только форматирование раздела eth4, точно кодировку не помню..)
<jlewka> ext4
<vitek111211> угу))
<jlewka> eth? эт сетевой интерфейс...
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> )
<vitek111211> Не то написал, ext4 имел ввиду.
<[Raiden]> vitek111211: мы не знаем в чем ошибка, ты говоришь что она происходит, но никаких симптомов
<[Raiden]> или можешь посмотреть какие пакеты сча буду тобновлятья и почитать как на них повесить флаг hold
<[Raiden]> 2-панельное кде http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2011/138/3/7/may___11_chakra_2_by_thedeviantmars-d3gnbc3.jpg
<vitek111211> Попробую пока что просто перезагрузиться без обновлений.... ляжет ось или нет.. =\
<andrex> плагин слева прикольный)
<[Raiden]> conky
<baronos> кстати да) один из немногих который понравился)
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,290268.msg3438829/topicseen.html#msg3438829
<[Raiden]> baronos: у вас просто знакомство с линукс началос ьс гнома и ты увидел знакомые черты ))
<baronos> правда луа я так и не один конфиг не завел)
<[Raiden]> хотя мне тоже понарвилось
<[Raiden]> нр
<baronos> [Raiden]: я начал с 10.10  и конки было привычкой))
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> sudo dpkg -L libgl1-mesa-dri | xargs rm очень печально потом будет?)
<User796[web]> Есть кто
<Kyshtynbai> Есть, есть.
<User796[web]> Ребят помоги те
<artus> непоможем
<baronos> !ask | User796[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User796[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<artus> !q | User796[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User796[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User796[web]> Всем добрый воскресный вечер....
<User796[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186737.0   посмотрите пожалуста мою проблему я уже ни знаю делать
<[Raiden]> скайп понадобился, сча придется кучу 32бит поставить (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> долбаный мс и прошлый владелец
<Kyshtynbai> До чего классная вещь arandr!
<baronos> User796[web]: alternate образ попробуй
<User796[web]> Как понять алтернатив ???
<Kyshtynbai> Скачай alternate образ с сайта
<User796[web]> и что думаете поможет?
<User796[web]> А какая разница алетернатива и дескопа
<admin-skif-biz> в десктопе есть графическая часть
<rekcuFniarB> Alternate - консольный установщик, полезно если проблемы с графикой на livecd
<[Raiden]> автогруппировка одинаковых окон в одно занятаня штука. скайп, чат с челвоеком, окно передачи файлов - было бы 3 окна, а так одно с табами.
<artus> [Raiden], в пеквм групируеш любые приложения в одно окно с табами)
<artus> а не одинаковые ))
<User796[web]> тоесть в алетернативе тока командная строка и все
<User796[web]> ?
<[Raiden]> тут одинаковые автоматом, а любые руками в любой момент
<baronos> User796[web]: в альтернейте текстовый инсталятор
<admin-skif-biz> User796[web], псевдографика
<User796[web]> Ну рабочий стол то появится а то я новенький в этих делах
<admin-skif-biz> нет, не появится
<User796[web]> что мне нужно будет там сделать когда запущу
<admin-skif-biz> выбрать язык - далее -далее
<admin-skif-biz> указать место на диске. - далее -далее
<admin-skif-biz> диск то чистый или с виндой?
<User796[web]> Вопще она ставится как винда что ли будет я так понимаю...а винда моя не затрется?
<User796[web]> у меня их 3
<admin-skif-biz> тебе конец
<User796[web]> SSD с виндой
<User796[web]> другой фаиловый
<User796[web]> и свободный 160
<admin-skif-biz> свободный совсем свободный?
<User796[web]> ну щас туда образ пишу
<admin-skif-biz> чтоб с него ставить?
<User796[web]> Нет чтобы записать на флэшку
<User796[web]> и попробывать в сотый раз запустить
<User796[web]> линукс
<admin-skif-biz> ну вот запишешь образ на болванку или флешку, потом выдерни все диски кроме свободного и на него ставь все по умолчанию. Когда с него запустишься нормально - вернешь диски с виндой обратно
<valsinats> User796[web]
<valsinats> ну щас туда образ пишу
<valsinats> Через Unetbootin?
<baronos> User796[web]: http://openreview.ru/?p=319
<User796[web]> Ну поверим тебе наслова и надеюсь все запустится, хотя я сильно честно сомневаюсь...вы читали мою темутам много советовали чего уже
<admin-skif-biz> главное диски с виндой выдерни. а то по неопытности или все сотрешь или загрузчик
<User796[web]> хорошо
<baronos> загрузчик установится и винда будет все ровно
<baronos> есть риск по не опытности просто снести разделы с инфой
<admin-skif-biz> да поначалу я бы вообще приоритет загрузки в биосе ставил, а не в загрузчике
<admin-skif-biz> а то потом будет тема, как восстановить загрзчик
<admin-skif-biz> но вообще загрузка с флешки не 100%. Или мать старая, или флешка глючная.. диски надежней
<[Raiden]> в рсс свалилось Xubuntu Beta 2 is coming out this week and we need testers!
<valsinats> admin-skif-biz
<valsinats> можно plop поставить и все загрузится
<User796[web]> Нет железки у меня все последние и флэшка исправна с нее винда ставится в лед
<NikitoZzZz> кто-нибудь соединял по локалке windows 7 и ubuntu
 * admin-skif-biz осеняет себя крестным знамением и бубном
<Kyshtynbai> Xubuntu beta 2 это что такое? Они версии не по убунточным релизам считают?
<User230[web]> ку, у меня вопрос...можно ли  baudline заставить работать в убунту > 11.04
<User318[web]> как запустить вов на Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0325/h_1332701715_6139813_1e257a6ece.png
<baronos> !wow
<ubuntuhelp> Информация о играх в Ubuntu может быть найдена тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games и тут: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php ps: !game-speedupX
<NikitoZzZz> кто-нибудь соединял по локалке windows 7 и ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> NikitoZzZz: тольк ос виртуальной вин7
<[Raiden]> через вбокс
<admin-skif-biz> две убунты соединял. через роутер
<NikitoZzZz> у меня две сетевые карты против одной на ноуте
<admin-skif-biz> а две-то зачем?
<NikitoZzZz> одна для инета
<pr0mode> NikitoZzZz, я соединял
<User230[web]> при попытке :$ padsp baudline ,выдает ошибку  invalid argument SNDCTL_DSP_CHANNELS
<NikitoZzZz> мне надо фалы расшарить на ubuntu
<pr0mode> NikitoZzZz, ну через самбу шарь
<[Raiden]> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<pr0mode> семёрка сама найдёт шару
<[Raiden]> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<NikitoZzZz> семёрка не видит чего-то ubuntu
<pr0mode> NikitoZzZz, у тебя network discovery включено хоть?
<pr0mode> [Raiden], а ты тыперь только через бота со всеми общаешься? )))
<NikitoZzZz> инет есть на ubuntu, ща надо расшарить файлы
<pr0mode> ну ставь самбу тогда сеье
<pr0mode> *себе
<NikitoZzZz> а без самбы никак?
<pr0mode> никак
<pr0mode> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<pr0mode> пройли по ссылке и почитай
<s3t> есть хто живой?
<SergeyIT> полу...
<pr0mode> на треть..
<NikitoZzZz> ubuntu видит Windows Network папка с названием домашней группы
<SergeyIT> зайди по IP
<pr0mode> NikitoZzZz, вот видишь, убунту умнее виндовза
<NikitoZzZz> в ubuntu есть понятие домашней группы?
<s3t> ну да умнее
<s3t> я уже весь день ебусь как поставить на нетбук!!!
<openvoid> может дело не в бобине?
<s3t> ну конечно кревые руки....
<artus> @kick s3t иди сношайсо в офлайне с крЕвыми руками
<[Raiden]> NikitoZzZz: в настройках самбы-сервера есть такое понятие и как настраивается инфа выше
<User230[web]> что сделать чтобы появился /dev/audio (стоит ALSA-OSS)
<baronos> поставить pulseaudio может
<User230[web]> cnjbn
<User230[web]> стоит
<baronos> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<User230[web]> спс
<User230[web]> и еще вопрос ,возможно все эти мучения не нужны если есть хорошие анализаторы звука кроме baudline
<User459[web]> Записал на флэшку алтернативный вариант линукса...вылетела установка нажал инстал потом сероватый экран вверхнем левом углу курсор и ни чего не прорисходит
<SergeyIT> Экий, однако, линукс! (
<User459[web]> Xnj ltkfnm nj
<User459[web]> Что делать то
<User459[web]> ?
<baronos> может не судьба, и сидеть на винде?
<andrex> несудьба всмысле железо уг
<User459[web]> УГ?
<baronos> оно самое
<User459[web]> AMD 8150 8 gb DDR III GeForce 560 Ti 2 gb GA-870A-USB3L   Gigabyt биос обновлен до последней версии....
<User459[web]> что тут может быть не так все должно работать идеальней идеального
<andrex> кхм
<pr0mode> можетдело в флешке?
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а с двумя звуковыми картами никто не сталкивался? Одна допустим по юсб подключена и на неё идёт выход с одного приложения, другая внутренняя ноутбука и на неё идёт выход с другого? Такое возможно?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а на форуме почитать слабо?)
<andrex> User459[web]: так а может тебе acpi=off какойнибудь указать, или флешку сменить
<Kyshtynbai> artus: надо, надо, не подумал)
<andrex> User459[web]: и md5 образа проверить
<pr0mode> образину первым делом проверить надо
<NikitoZzZz> зря на винду ругались видит она всё
<valsinats> User459[web]
<valsinats> Ораз через Unetbootin качал?
<valsinats> образ
<valsinats> User459[web]:
<valsinats> Как образ качал?
<SergeyIT> User459[web], скачай лайвСД и проверь работоспособность
<User459[web]> acpi=off    это как сделать не знаю
<pr0mode> User459[web], проверь биос на предмет скорости усб контроллера, фулл спид стоять должно, потом куда ты флешку подключаешь, если в морду, то с мордами не фсе флешки нормально работают в плане установки оси
<pr0mode> бывает что просто флешка с мамкой низачто не хотят дружить, тогда проще сменить флешку
<User459[web]> У меня два компа на другом ранье запускалась но стоило купить мать и сменить проц мать гигабит и интел проц и на нем стало тоже самое то что и на моем..........ВИНДА СТАВИТСЯ СПОКОЙНО
<artus> User459[web], вырви капс, и шифт туда же
<pr0mode> User459[web], как разтаки в мамках гигабайт есть функция, которая позволяет выставить скорость усб
<pr0mode> поройся в биосе
<User459[web]> Как добратся до этой функции?я ушь весь биос наврноее перерыл
<Kyshtynbai> Крутая вещь pavucontrol! Прямо сегодня день клёвых гуёвых утилит :) .
<pr0mode> User459[web], ну извини, ничем не могу помочь тогда ... раз нету
<valsinats> User459[web]:
<valsinats> No Default or UI configuration directive found
<Kyshtynbai> Есть ли кто в Москве, кто умеет паять? Гнездо для наушников в ноуте поломалось, я прямо не знаю, куда обратится.
<[Raiden]> у ГА ещё не все функции често доступны, если в биосе не нажать ctrl + f1
<[Raiden]> часто*
<pr0mode> [Raiden], переключение скоростей у юсб не скрыто
<[Raiden]> ок
<pr0mode> только что на своей проверил, в режиме hi speed с флешки не грузится нифига, только в full speed
<pr0mode> хотя silicon power почему-то и в hi speed работает
<andrex> и тишина....
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> ку
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> кто на 11.10 ? скиньте соурс лист
<baronos> я бы сказал где я)))
<shenmue> да я и так знаю
<andrex> ща я скажу
<andrex> shenmue: нет не знаеш))
<baronos> не, не угадал)
<andrex> shenmue: repogen.simplylinux.ch на любой вкус и цвет
<[Raiden]> shenmue: источники - по умолчанию  - ок
<shenmue> мне сорцы нуна
<shenmue> в мяте их не прописывают
<[Raiden]> тоже самое, тольк ов начале deb-src
<shenmue> мда... в мяте нет партнеров и эктстра. подключил и сразу обнов на 183 мега
<User741[web]> объясните мне кто-нибудь зачем было вместо замечательного banshee ставить убогий rhytmbox в 12'ой убунте?!
<shenmue> User741[web] объясни мне что мешает тебе переставить?
<User741[web]> banshee и красивее и функциональнее в разы!
<shenmue> и чем это банши замечательный?
<[Raiden]> по мне так оба плейера убогие. Отсутсвие поддержки куе не есть забота о юзере
<shenmue> по мне на гтк все плееры убогие
<User741[web]> а какой тогда не убогий?
<[Raiden]> clementine , deadbeef , qmmp , mpg (только в строенный в файл cue)
<[Raiden]> у первого и третьег оещё ивизуализация есть
<[Raiden]> это чиста на мой вкус. Там сами разбирайтесь
<User741[web]> qmmp вообще какой-то клон винампа. не мое точно!
<User741[web]> мне больше медиа-библиотеки нравятся
<User741[web]> типа тунца на эпле
<User741[web]> :)
<baronos> radiotray и не надо парится из-за музыки)
<User741[web]> а не вероятности, что банши в новой версии все-таки вернут вместо этого ритмбокса? или уже все точно решено?
<User741[web]> когда кстати, вторая бета появится?
<User741[web]> ???
<[Raiden]> у меня слишком много имиджей и куе , и нвоые появляются - качаю.
<[Raiden]> клементин - база
<[Raiden]> баронос правда скажет, что если в ритмбоксе этого нету, то это никому не надо )
<[Raiden]> Rhythmbox is an integrated music management application, originally inspired by Apple's iTunes.
<User741[web]> и что?
<User741[web]> банши тоже по аналогии с тунцом сделан, но он при этом еще и удобнее и красивее!
<User741[web]> чем там там в каноникал думают непонятно(
<User741[web]> сначала делают что-то хорошее, потом это ломают...
<User741[web]> так скоро и огнелиса заменят на хромиум :(
<User741[web]> кстати, кто-то сидит на убунте 11.10? или все на 10 версии?))
<User741[web]> и тишина...
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332708328_7945092_830e2f94ac.png
<User741[web]> дык тож кубунту
<User741[web]> )
<[Raiden]> могу найти 1 из старых шотов клементина в гноме. Сча лень гном пускать )
<User741[web]> забей ;)
<shenmue> baronos смотрю гш и муттер пилять =)
<shenmue> эм.. пилят*  (=
<[Raiden]> да ладно уж ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332708491_4536537_ace1690710.png
<shenmue> нашел наконец то первую музычку на замену стандартной в морровинд =)
<shenmue> Lineage II – Human Village Theme назыв
<[Raiden]> интеграция в микшер и черная полоска на шоте - 1 из багов нвидии с компизом :) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332708826_5716633_2f900d4b3e.png
<[Raiden]> в реале артефактов не был овидно, а шоты время от времени кривые были
<shenmue> а шот часто сам по себе глюкает. у меня лично часто опера свёрнутая почему то везде на скринах кусками торчит
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно дело не в той связке что я назвал ,а в чем-то ещё. Куски программ тоже встречались, правда уже приличне время назад
<shenmue> просто фотать надо с задержкой
<shenmue> тогда проблем не бывает почему то
<[Raiden]> амарок в кде кстати куе тоже не умеет. Может быть поделю когда-нить их
<[Raiden]> win xp в стеме хуман http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332709143_1003887_b8d9832f01.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> теме
<shenmue> не знаю что зипы в мяте открывает но работает в разы быстрее чем 7zip на хрюшке
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332709299_3251616_380698ed0c.png - кде3 с панелями в стиле гном2. На этом флуд картинками окончен.
<[Raiden]> вот ещё на память осталось. Побежденный радеон :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332709575_3183950_16a89c2a4e.png
 * pr0mode reboot
<[Raiden]> бесполезный эффект возможный в 2007 году и невозможный в 2012 http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332709906_6504517_5fde362741.png
 * [Raiden] пытается остановиться
<shenmue> я вот ищю как в банши папку добавить с музыкой
<shenmue> ппц
<[Raiden]> там где-то выше был любитель
<shenmue> я вообще не понимаю как в банши добавить что то
<shenmue> а во. нашел ...
<[Raiden]> данные - импортировать по ходу
<shenmue> ага
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332710268_6730010_c8ef980ef1.png для сравнения
<shenmue> смотрим полезность занимаемого пространства и удобство юзанья при минимальных размерах
<shenmue> никогда не понимал зачем все эти меню , обложки, панель слева.... зачем это всё видеть ?
<[Raiden]> обложки в общемто забавно видеть
<[Raiden]> клементин ужимается до такого состояния http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332710508_7898298_97883641ee.png
<shenmue> ну можно список выключить в аудиокьёнс
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> я для навигациии оставил
<shenmue> просто можно было бы как в аим клиентах справа или слева от трека авку в виде обложки.
<[Raiden]> в целом я за плейеры базы. Я только против тех, котоыре не дают без гемороя проиграть всё что  есть.
<[Raiden]> базы дают свои фичи. Например в моем плйере есть опция 50 случайных треков.
<only_you> [Raiden]: клементин ужимается до такого состояния - можно фулл?
<[Raiden]> Или с определенным рейтингом
<shenmue> итого нормальный плеер это : добавить папку\трек, кнопки управления , список треков.
<[Raiden]> only_you: http://www.clementine-player.org/screenshots
<shenmue> а не вот это вот чудовище ритмбокс или банши
<only_you> [Raiden]: я про волпепер)
<[Raiden]> а.. сча
<only_you> спс)
<shenmue> я даже не сразу понял что это банши ибо заметил отличий
<shenmue> не  заметил*
<[Raiden]> only_you: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332710801_1079761_66b4d58a48.jpeg
<only_you> спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://www.goodfon.ru/
<[Raiden]> там лежал
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/149746-2.png
<shenmue> выпендрелся чел конкретно
<only_you> http://www.goodfon.com/wallpaper/212336.html :D
<[Raiden]> проц хороший, а память нынче совсем не в цене, на днях видел 3х2гб за 1230рублей
<[Raiden]> only_you: )
<[Raiden]> http://www.goodfon.ru/wallpaper/208493.html
<andrex> зато винты дифицит)
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/148654-3.jpg мда
<shenmue> хочешь блювать глазами- спроси меня как
<andrex> прикольный цвет шрифта, очень подходит к данному фону меньшки)
<andrex> ю*
<[Raiden]> гномерам http://www.goodfon.ru/wallpaper/52214.html
<shenmue> на гном луке не признают циамон
<shenmue> для него темы в шелле выкладывают
<[Raiden]> некотоыре не верят что синамон серьезный форк и как-то сильн оповлияет или вообще не долго может прожить
<[Raiden]> на канале федоры таких встречал
<shenmue> ну нашел у кого мнение спросить
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> федоршики вообще инопланетяне
<shenmue> на опенете к примеру писали что циамон это то что должно было быть продолжением гном 2
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Panorama+Workspace+Manager?content=139843 а вот это любопытно
<[Raiden]> сортировка по столам... может и правда неплохо.
<[Raiden]> я в основном эспользу все окна эфефкт. при клике на окно попадаю на тот стол гле оно запущно. В общем это довольно быстро, два клика
<[Raiden]> или жест в угол и клик
<shenmue> а я плачу, матерюсь и веду мышу в верхний левый угол откуда с тормозами появляются запущенные окна
<[Raiden]> использую*
<[Raiden]> на моем железе не лагает, ни компиз, ни квин. И ГШ тоже не лагает
<shenmue> на гном2 я значения этих слов забыл
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST5rUnd8QJ0 - перые фигни на qml , на нем скорее всего будет маса эффектов, возможно и тот , что ты показал на картинке )
<User406[web]> скажите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, в kubunt'е можно переключаться между дискретной видео и встроенной? у меня ноут hp probook 4730s.
<User406[web]> или все так же плохо, как в ubunt'е?
<User406[web]> для меня это ОЧЕНЬ важно!
<shenmue> это от железа и дров зависит
<pr0mode> [Raiden], за обои с ножками спасибо ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHWayi4wXk&feature=related
<shenmue> [Raiden] а гимп кутешный есть?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: неа
<shenmue> больше пользы было бы по моему
<pr0mode> эхх, кеды классно смотрятся ...
<[Raiden]> я думаю сложно создать ещё 1 такой текстовый редактор что бы просто был другой тулкит. И вообще нет ничего что бы сильно мешало с гтк софтом тут
<[Raiden]> у меня например всё время апущен пиджин
<baronos> а обои то чего крысят то от гном3))
<[Raiden]> а вот гимп в оксиген-гтк http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0326/h_1332714753_7821806_d32a15e34d.png
<shenmue> проснулся =))
<[Raiden]> для кого-то с лора шотил пару дней назад
<baronos> shenmue: я был в тылу врага))
<shenmue> [Raiden] плеер не от элементаристов?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: не
<shenmue> ну почти то что я говорил. минимализм рулит
<[Raiden]> это то что будет в кде по умолч. скоре всего, сча по крайней мере есть драго плейер , только хуже
<[Raiden]> когда как. чаще всег оминимализм рулить на скриншотах, а вреальных задачах это как грабли или палки в колесах. Вот попался скажем субтитр не в той кодировке или скажем перевод в виде внешней дорожки
<[Raiden]> и ппц минималистичному плейеру
<shenmue> а чо пипец то сразу? все лишнее спрятать в настройки. и всё
<shenmue> правда не так как это сделали с гш
<[Raiden]> если спрятать , то я за. Но сча чаще вырезают или изначально не собираются писать необходимые вещи.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем время покажет как оно будет )
<shenmue> надо пример брать с обычных телефонов. там всё нужное на переднем плане. а все редкое тоже удобно расположенно но убрано подальше
<[Raiden]> да я тоже примерно так думаю, если кому-то много опций - просто можно разделить ифейс на уровни. хчешь больше опций - просто нажми на кнопкочку
<[Raiden]> не хочешь - не нажима
<[Raiden]> й
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1e9ub-7CFnY =)
<User661[web]> подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно прочесть про сборку пакетов в DKMS
<shenmue> !dkms
<ubuntuhelp> DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) — фреймворк, позволяющий выпускать новые версии драйверов устройств не для каждой новой версии ядра, а лишь привязываясь к более статичному программному интерфейсу ядра. См. https://launchpad.net/dkms
<User661[web]> мне инструкция по установке нужна :)
<User661[web]> инструкция по установке пакетов
<User661[web]> как их собирать
<shenmue> эм... клик клик - поставилось
<shenmue> http://ubuntologia.ru/manual-app-install
<shenmue> что ты там собрался собрать?
<User661[web]> по вот этой статье: http://habrahabr.ru/post/94032/ хочу отключить дискретную видюху.
<User661[web]> непонятно с этой строчки: "Углубляться в подробности сборки пакета я не буду, посколько на хабре писал об этом уже много, скажу"
<User661[web]> никогда раньше этим не занимался. сейчас вот нужно отключить дискретный радеон, чтобы энергию ноутбука не жрал
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4kv-AoAJ-Q&feature=related
<User475[web]> Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, что обозначает первое число в номере версии в выводе aptitude show имя_пакета. Например "Версия: 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.5", что обозначает первая двойка? Версия пакета 3.5.4, при чем тут эта двойка?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-18
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff[aw]:  привет , ты есть ?
<andrex> не мешай спать человеку..
<^DEMOSS^> он мне нужен ) я настраиваю такую опупенную чудо-сеть что можно мозг сломать. И только Шарик сможет мне помочь
<andrex> теперь он тебе не поможет)
<andrex> ппц у меня место кончилось на винте, трагедия
<^DEMOSS^> f e vtyz 10 nthf,fqnybrjd d cthdthyjq ,tp ltkf gjrf kt;fn )
<^DEMOSS^> а у меня 10 терабайтников в серверной без дела пока лежат ) ))
<andrex> дай мнене 300 метров
<andrex> гигов точнее
<andrex> да ладно чего мелочитсо, терабайтика 4 давай)
<_d4vid> моя первая статья .. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=216635.0
<_d4vid> ^^
<_d4vid> спать..
<^DEMOSS^> аааа мне нужен шарикоффф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Он у Швондера засел. Революционную прессу читают
<Kyshtynbai> он анрхист-индивидуалист.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Dmitrix> Привет, у меня есть проблема с mac air и его USB, у кого нить есть mac air под рукой?
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: угу, канечно, все убунтоводы только на маках и сидят.... ты малость каналом ошибся
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: что не так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: Я запускал лайв 6.06 на маке. заказывал как то комплект дисков
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: правила канала: Обсуждение вопросов, напрямую не связанных с использованием систем на базе Ubuntu. Другие дистрибутивы GNU/Linux и прочие операционные системы следует обсуждать на иных, специализированных ресурсах.
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: п.2.13 - что запрещено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а точно у него на железе не бунта запущена?
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: так у меня там убунта стоит! емае, я же не идиот писать про проблемы мак оси тут!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, я про убунту вообще ни слова от него не слышала...
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: а какая убунту мы сам должны догадаться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самая бунтовая бунта в мире)
<Hanno4ka> на дуалбуте или в виртуалке?
<Hanno4ka> это называется "у меня ничего не работает, помогите!"
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: тебе просто usb починить нужно - и он заработает )
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: я создал тему на форуме, тут все не уместится http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=216606.0
<Dmitrix> пробывал и дуалбут и виртуалку и лайв CD =( не смейтесь проблема очень серьезная, я вообще такого не ожидал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: тебе надо что бы модем в нетвор манагере появлялся?
<Dmitrix> JohnDoe_71Rus: угу
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: я с таким не сталкивалась. но. на сколько я знаю, у маков спецовое оборудование - у меня первая мысль, что нужны какие-нить спецовые дрова под их спецовый usb
<Hanno4ka> а под маком работает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: копай в сторону udevrules надо что бы при подключении создвалось несколько устройств в /dev
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: ну мышку подключал она работает, под маком USB работает вроде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поищи на форуме мои сообщения (JohnDoe). я ковырялся с модемами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще у меня ядрышко из kernel mainline помогало
<Dmitrix> JohnDoe_71Rus: где это ядро лежит?
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: вот нагуглила еще тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=82200.msg774945#msg774945
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: у него хуавей
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что, теперь мобильные операторы продают не хуавейные модемчики?
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: это не то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: zte не хуавей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: еще вариант. AT командами отключить в модеме zerocd с дровами и прогой, и флешку. оставить только модем.
<Dmitrix> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне кажется надо сначала проверить в каком режиме сейчас модем работает, может там и так zerocd и флешка не активные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> активны [  920.244281] scsi 10:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [  920.244796] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<Dmitrix> JohnDoe: это ты где посмотрел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> твоя тема на форуме? dmesg | tail
<mdma> Dmitrix: http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2012/02/3g-using-huawei-e1552e1800-hspa-modem.html
<mdma> как раз твой модем на бубунте
<Dmitrix> хмм, сейчас гляну
<mdma> как обычно с некоторыми модемами нужно довабить в модесвитч параметры
<mdma> точнее запись, у меня такое было на нескольких модемах
<aleksei`> http://habrahabr.ru/post/172799/
<Dmitrix> JohnDoe_71Rus: тут есть один нюанс, почему на другом ноуте все три модема определяются нормально? пробывал одинаковый live cd
<Dmitrix> попробую конечно modeswitch ковырнуть но наврядли сработает, потом ядро поставлю .
<mdma> ну тут ведь и так видно что у тебя модем по умолчанию определяется как сьемный носитель+сд-ром
<mdma> необходимо сменить ему режим на модем, этим занимается юсбсвич в соответствии с написанными в его конфигурации параметрами, не для всех модемов они там есть по дефолту
<mdma> нужно просто добавить и ребутнутся, вот и все, сделай
<Dmitrix> mdma: вот мне не понятно почему на одинаковых системах такие разные результаты
<mdma> мне тоже, это точно нулячие ОС одинаковой версии без апдейтов?
<Dmitrix> я пробывал разные live cd и еще устанавливал ubuntu 12.04.1 12.10 32бита и lubuntu 12.10 64 бита
<Dmitrix> модемы эти не раз испытаны на убунте
<mdma> а на "правильном" ноуте он определяется как что в lsusb
<Dmitrix> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: я бы ядрышко попробовал. потому как в новых есть изнменения относительно устройств
<mdma> а на маке вот ID 12d1:1446
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уменя на 10.04 работает и Мегафон-модем и нетворк менеджет. модем пользую для баланса и смс
<mdma> в общем сначала попробуй модесвитч, у меня после шаманств с ним все модемы работали
<Dmitrix> Ладно, попробую модсвич а потом ядро 3.8 от raring
<mdma> и к стати нетворкманагер вообще частенько глючит, мы для модемов используем обычно gnome-ppp
<mdma> сразу можно лог ошибок глянуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Dmitrix: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=71895.msg1228856#msg1228856 вот почитай
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<Dmitrix> хмм modeswitch помог, но очень странно он работает
<Kyshtynbai> поставил в виртуалке демьян 6 стейбл такая няшечка. Гномик №2.
<baronos> тсс, опасно :)
<Kyshtynbai> есть в гномшеле хоткей для вызова трея?
<Kyshtynbai> а то второй моник подключил, приходицца прицельно мышь позиционировать чтобы его отркыть так как моник справа.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: какой у тебя гш?
<Kyshtynbai> 3.5
<Kyshtynbai> 3.4
<Kyshtynbai> опечаталсо.
<baronos> поставь расширение https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/313/helpful-keybindings/ и будет на супер+м
<Kyshtynbai> мерси!
<baronos>  Kyshtynbai http://amanda.darkdna.net/gnome-shell/hkb.html
<Dmitrix> УРАААА!!! У МЕНЯ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!! +))))
<Dmitrix> JohnDoe_71Rus: шпашибки
<baronos> Dmitrix: http://goo.gl/zAIYZ ???
<Dmitrix> baronos: это точно =)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: утречка)
<baronos> Hanno4ka: и тебе сладкая ;)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: мммм....
 * Hanno4ka имеет весьма бурную фантазию...
 * baronos думает переименоваться в весьма бурную фантазию...
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka, baronos: тут разрешено заниматься половыми связями только с linux!
<Hanno4ka> baronos: весна уже во всем теле, да?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, а у кого то осень
<baronos> Hanno4ka: у меня лето прет во всю
<Hanno4ka> хех, видимо Dmitrix именно эти м занимается - входит и выходит, входит и выходит...
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: Хорошо =), подождите немного, я скоро кончу
<SergeyIT> полохо кончишь
<SergeyIT> плохо...
<Dmitrix> я всё установил, у меня все работает, теперь мне ничего не страшно )
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: поствь вайн, запусти под ним вирус какой-нить....
<baronos> бойся проклаку между стулом и монитором, страшный однако вирус.
<Dmitrix> проклаку?  =) даже страшно представлять
<Dmitrix> ппц, походу мне придется опять выйти. Я сейчас заного ставлю ubuntu на мак, т.к. я там уже наворотил уже многого, откатывать в ручную лень.
<baronos> http://goo.gl/aURxE
<Dmitrix> И чтобы скачать обновы мне придется выключить вайфай на другом ноуте, т.к. почему то когда на нём работает wi-fi у остальных он не работает
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: вот ты и кончил)
<Dmitrix> у кого нить было такое? =) я не шучу
<Kyshtynbai> Убунту? На Мак? Пикантно.
<baronos> Dmitrix: а чего мак не оставишь?
<baronos> оне же "прекрасен и стабилен"
<baronos> миллионы яблочников не могут ошибаться
<Hanno4ka> нынче иметь макось на маках некашерно
<baronos> да и стив джобс жизнь отдал за идею
<baronos> тогда я вообще не понимаю понтов этих
<baronos> Dmitrix: купи айфон и прошей на него андройд, ну чтоб кошерно было!
<Dmitrix> baronos: если бы! все это сказки, там своих глюков полно, у меня 2 макмини, iMac 27, 2 airmac и везде свои проблемы
<Dmitrix> baronos: и макос я оставил
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix: а типа с убунтой проблем меньше?
<Dmitrix> Hanno4ka: у меня да
<baronos> Hanno4ka: обрати внимание на время "14:27:29  Dmitrix | я всё установил, у меня все работает, теперь мне ничего не страшно )" 14:32:41  Dmitrix | ппц... прошло пять минут всего то, но на маке проблемы через 3 минуты. :D
<baronos> я вот таким макаром могу и к дефолту убунту 13.04 привыкнуть, каждое обновление все настройки сбивает :)
<baronos> artus: дварфс няшная игруля :D
<mdma> действительно интересно, зачем отдавать такие деньги чтобы потом поставить туда убунту?
<mdma> ах, он вышел
<baronos> мне понравилась игруля http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0318/h_1363604894_9621515_d41d8cd98f.png :)
<baronos> я не первый раз уже вижу, что ставят туда убунту, но это видать от нехваток денег видать, либо на обновы какие то, либо софт. я так думаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Баронос, ты что это на юнити)?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: 1. лень. 2. инета нет, чтоб поставить, что-то нужно :(
<Kyshtynbai> хехе).
<baronos> да и на компиз у меня игры не тормозят в отличии от муттер :(
<Kyshtynbai> все таки бубунта лучше по юзабилити. щас в демьяне полчаса думал как впн включить пока плагины к нетворк менеджеру не поставил.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а что за оно? стимовское? или из реп?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: стим
<Hanno4ka> у меня стоит zen bound (вроде так) - вообще клевая игрулька))) тааак успокаивает....
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: демьян 6 это почти как 10,04 только лысая.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: виззи супер гуд, обновись.
<sharikoff> @op
<Hanno4ka> Dmitrix опять сношается с линухом что-ль?
<sharikoff> как тут щас? регятся аль не регятся?
<baronos> регаться вродь
<baronos> новых людей нет вообще
<baronos> у всех все работает
<sharikoff> аа
<Hanno4ka> sharikoff: о, точно, это же ты вроде девушка, косящая под бородатого одмина?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я
<sharikoff> как ты догадалась?
<Hanno4ka> во оно что, а я раньше все на ская думала....
<baronos> телепат 7 уровня же
<sharikoff> вот блин.. раскусили меня. пойду борщ варить
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> кто растопил лед и разбудил дракона?
<iFalkorr> baronos: а я решил поиграть в л4д
<iFalkorr> ну и волкин дед посмотреть 14 серию
<Hanno4ka> не я...
<baronos> iFalkorr: в переводе еще нет дедов, а лефтяра гуд :)
<iFalkorr> а причем тут перевод?они и в оригинале понятно говорят
<baronos> это тебе, а мне нет :)
<iFalkorr> сабы добудь.их к вечеру обычно делают
<iFalkorr> утром вышла - вечером сабы
<baronos> вечером и перевод будет, через торрент стрим гляну, если инет не потухнет :D
<iFalkorr> @deop sharikoff
<iFalkorr> sharikoff: шляпу сыми
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: леди можно быть в головном уборе в помещении))
 * iFalkorr натянул котелок чарли чаплина на Hanno4ka
<[Green]> sharikoff: троллят тебя потихоньку?
<andrex> sharikoff, help identify боту в приват, если забыл, кстати привет)
<iFalkorr> [Green]: его затроллишь, как же
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а я то тут причём?
<[Green]> чего то мало народу, у всех все хорошо?
<mdma> или совсем плохо
<sharikoff> [Green]: дароф
<sharikoff> дефченкой обзывают
<sharikoff> бородатой
<baronos> у тебя есть оружие возмездия :)
<[Green]> sharikoff: людей спасут массовые расстрелы
<sharikoff> да ладно..
<sharikoff> хочу в нии работать где безобидные бабушки
<[Green]> не, зря)
<sharikoff> спать там в закуточке..
<[Green]> на бабушке?
<sharikoff> а то щас модно опенспейс все как лошади на витрине
<sharikoff> не поспишь особо.. а заняться нечем
<sharikoff> кругом мальчики похожие на .. не мальчиков
<sharikoff> с пластиковыми стаканчиками кофе
<sharikoff> ужас..
<sharikoff> и сайт похожий на дом 2
<sharikoff> ваще ужас
 * [Green] к счастью не знает как выглядит сайт дом-2
<[Raiden]> Видели ночь, сидели всю ночь - в интернете (с) фортунки.
<baronos> [Raiden]: у тебя не вылетали рейнжеры на квестах стратегии роботов строить?
<sharikoff> совещание называется скрим.. лайкаем и шарим.. лайкаем и шарим.
<baronos> sharikoff: ты в дом2 работаешь?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> сторожем
 * baronos помолился за sharikoff
<sharikoff> лопатой ночью всех по чайнику бью
<[Raiden]> Старейшим торрентом на The Pirate Bay признан фильм Revolution OS, посвящённый СПО
<[Raiden]> baronos: вылетали.
<baronos> хмм, ок.
<[Raiden]> Что с этим делать пока не знаю.
<[Raiden]> У тебя купленная версия?
<[Raiden]> нескромный вопрос )) Может кряк кривой
<aleksei`> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> baronos: если чего изменится - крикни
<baronos> [Raiden]: погляжу, может отследить удасться :)
<[Raiden]> не удобно то что для отслежки надо миссию проходить
<mdma> вы их в вайне запускаете?
<baronos> угу
<[Raiden]> ну да
<aleksei`> кого вы там запускаете? ))
<[Raiden]> reboot от 2007 года ок пашет, только заставка глючит которую можно отключить
<[Raiden]> а с HD проблема
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: косм. рейнджеры
<aleksei`> старое доброе? ))
<[Raiden]> старое доброе новое ) Ремейк вышел HD
<aleksei`> опа, прошляпил я ремейк )))
<aleksei`> это всё тф виноват и стим под линукс )))
<[Raiden]> оно кстати через стим продаётся
<aleksei`> да нашёл уже в магазе ))
<aleksei`> только под линукс нету
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> и под вайном пока проблема. Артус правда говорил что пашет, но у него дебиан вроде
<aleksei`> вайн 1.5 у него?
<[Raiden]> говорил 1.5.2
<aleksei`> хмм, в 1.5 по идее и деьиане и в бубунте пахать должно
<[Raiden]> проснётся - спросите
<[Raiden]> мне сча прише 1.5.26 , сча ещё раз попробую
<aleksei`> я его боюсь, он злой )))
<[Raiden]> есть немного )
<baronos> [Raiden]: я на енм проерял, вылетел зараза(
<[Raiden]> плохо )
<[Raiden]> Я помню случаи когда надо было более старый собирать\ставить
<[Raiden]> угу, вылетело. Я уже этот первый квест наземный почти без потерь прохожу ))
<[Raiden]> На этом пожалуй всё, подожду лучших времён.
<mdma> я зашел на оффсайт почитал крии о глюках и решил подождать с пол-года
<mdma> *крики
<mdma> игрушка действительно очень зачетная, но судя по отызвам там графику не меняли, высокие разрешения и так добавлялись патчем специальным
<mdma> так что по сути 15 баксов за добавление сюжета с пиратами...
<mdma> не тянет на отдельный продукт
<[Raiden]> Ну да, там всё так же.
<[Raiden]> музыку обновили ещё, разрешение. И ещё первое задание с астеройдом - он от меня неожиданно смотался )) Потом сами увидете.
<mdma> лол
<mdma> там вопят о кошмаре, вояки сидят на планетах никуда не летают
<mdma> с ценами на рынках хурма какая-то происходит тоже
<mdma> в общем если бы выпустили на Линукс версию - купил бы, а так.. )
<[Raiden]> На лоре тема появилась. Мы оказывается счастливчики, у некоторых вообще не запустилась
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/8962848/page1?lastmod=1363611534488#comment-8971900
<mdma> еще мне совсем не понятен тот факт что они выпустили игру только на русском
<[Raiden]> ну может быть стим позволяет продавать локальыне продукты
<[Raiden]> Вообще на русском много стран поймут ) Как минимум почти весь экс ссср
<mdma> никогда этот рынок не считался очень перспктивным в плане продаж игр )
<mdma> выпустили бы на английском состригли бы кучу денег
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не знаю причину, гадать бесполезно. Может пробнй камень )
<mdma> ведь игра действтельно хороша и америкосам не жалко было бы 15 баксов, а у нас только фанаты и купят
<[Raiden]> Или переводить было лень
<[Raiden]> Да, вроде она там тоже была популярна. Я встречал на иностранныз ресурсах...
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/d/3/3/a/c166cf16f12a0982cd7a81d8146.jpg
<FFalcon> Доброго дня! Ноутбук Asus X501A XX0419D Ubuntu 12.04 МФУ Samsung SCX-4600 при включении МФУ - scanimage видит сканер при повторном и последующих запусках scanimage - не видит
<FFalcon> Может кто помочь разобраться в чем проблема? (
<SergeyIT> это на форум лучше
<Mishke> тут вряд ли помогут
<Mishke> Сергей прав
<Hanno4ka> а скажите пожалуйста, может кто из вас подарить инфайтик в хабре?
<FFalcon> ок..  потопал на форум
 * iFalkorr bitchslap Hanno4ka изо всех сил
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: не думай даже идти на хабру! выбрось из головы
<iFalkorr> или будешь наказана и никаких вечеринок в субботу
<Mishke> iFalkorr: суровый
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: оюъясни свою позицию
<Mishke> тот кто хочет инвайт на хабру - в нем не нуждается
<Hanno4ka> *объясни
<Mishke> если ты пишешь хорошо статьи - значит через песочницу выберешься
<Mishke> а если нет
<Mishke> то нахуя ты там?
<Mishke> ой, простите за мат
<Mishke> зачем
 * Mishke очепятался
<iFalkorr> @kban --user Mishke 3600 следи за языком
<iFalkorr> у него есть час на одуматься
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ну зачем же так? это был вполне конструктивный и адекватный мат...
<baronos> Hanno4ka: есть чудное правило не спорить с опом :)
<Hanno4ka> а вообще - статьи я пишу хорошо, но вот тему выбрать то какую? по ставнению с тем что там есть я себя такой дурочкой-снегурочкой чувствую... там про жизнь на марсе, роботов и обработку видео...
 * Hanno4ka просит помилования Mishke
<iFalkorr> @mode -b *!fedorandy@*
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: под твою ответственность:)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: еще один мат - оба получите по суткам
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: хорошо ^_^
<[Raiden]> А вот, допустим в харьках аккума написаны циклы зарадки. Это имеются в виду любые зарядки или полные?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: моя твоя не понимать
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: тогда вопрос не к тебе ))
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: хотя, можно попробовать. есть аккумулятор, заявлено что проживёт 500 зарядок.
<[Raiden]> полных 500 или любых?
<Hanno4ka> хорек аккума - милое животное для вашего дома, ест зарядки ваших телефонов, при поглощении определенного количества (~500 штук) начинает светиться радужным цветом и лопаться в мыльные пузырьки. важно - нельзя мочить и кормить после полуночи
<[Raiden]> типа того )
<[Raiden]> хорьки они такие.
<misha777> пошел домой. всем bye!
<[Raiden]> baronos: я нашел ошибку
<[Raiden]> Exception EAccessViolation with message Access violation at address 003AB0D3 in module 'okgf.dll'. Write
<[Raiden]>  of address 78407600
<[Raiden]> baronos: в ~/SpaceRangersHD/\########.log
<artus> че, все ломаеш? ))
<[Raiden]> Вообще я только домой пришел, отходил )
<[Raiden]> И со свежей башкой появилась идея посмотреть файлы самой игры
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: свежая голова она такая...
<Hanno4ka> но жареная на костре - лучше
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], в документах циклы заряда/разряда полные, об остальном догадывайся сам
<[Raiden]> jr
<[Raiden]> ok
<[Raiden]> кажется я знаю почему у артуса может работать
<[Raiden]> Для обладателей лицензии в Steam, вышел патч build 2.1.832
<artus> [Raiden], у меня не лицензия)
<artus> [Raiden], могу дато торентфайлег )
<[Raiden]> тогда странно
<[Raiden]> давай
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь правда что там другая версия, но попробовать можно
<Hanno4ka> "Ладно ещё жена-дебил: она девочка, ей простительно." - поэтому я иногда и рада. что радтлась девочкой )))
<artus> поймал?
<[Raiden]> поймал )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642845
<mdma> Нам известно о проблемах с Google Диск, затрагивающих значительное число пользователей. У затронутых данной проблемой пользователей отсутствует доступ к Google Диск. Обновление будет готово к 18.03.13, 18:10 с указанием предполагаемого времени устранения проблемы. О
<mdma> братите внимание, что это время является ориентировочным и может быть изменено.
<mdma> гррр
<Kyshtynbai> ipmiView кто-то юзает?
<[Raiden]> мвахаха, а у меня два яндексдиска
<artus> 50+ гогоф в дропбоксе и всякие диски ненужны)
<mdma> это все прекрасно и у меня тоже дропбокс
<mdma> но корпоративная гуглопочта и с диск с ней же все же нужны
<artus> корпоративная в гугле?
<mdma> именно это я и написал
<artus> корпорация свою файлопомойку поднять не может? ))
<mdma> странный вопрос
<mdma> зачем вообще облака да?
<mdma> давайте и сайт хостить у сетя еще
<mdma> *себя
<andrex> ну это вообще отлично былобы)
<mdma> как ИТ сотрудник я искренне рад что у нас почта на гугле
<mdma> ладно пора домой
<andrex> с точки зрения конторы чем меньше левых ресурсов заюзанно тем безопаснее
 * andrex пошол жувать кофий
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Scrimmer> или уже ночи
<astrobeglec> Зависит от часового пояса...
<Scrimmer> astrobeglec: у нас с ним своя атмосфера xD
<[Green]> @op
<[Green]> sharikoff: людей спасут массовые расстрелыTopic for #ubuntu-ru is "Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 12.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите
<[Green]> http://goo.gl/MQjd9
* [Green] changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 12.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<artus> Oo
<artus> [Green], мне показалось что ты про растрелы наконец то запилил в топик ))
<[Green]> artus: не, пока и так нормально
<[Raiden]> artus: теория фенаян  тоже пофейлилась  )
<nikitochka> всем здрасте. у меня проблема с LAMP. Поставил я значит его, залил джумлу, и при установке она не нашла пакет json
<nikitochka> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<artus> причем тут json с джумлой к лампу?
<artus> и вообще, кааак? каак можно ставить лампу чтоб не завелась джумла , научи
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, как по-умному называется такой вид записи chmod a+r ?
<mdma> символьный?
<mdma> symbolic
<artus> man chmod |grep a
<artus> а точнее всем читать
<mdma> ты решил грепнуть все буковки а?
<artus> mdma, ты грепни для начала )
<mdma> я и так знаю что там будет
<artus> ну вот, 2 абзаца - для понимания не так уж и тяжело )
<mdma> всегда считал что проще написать ответ
<mdma> вообще сюда приходят и с более очевидными вопросами и им разжевывают, а бывает вот так )
<Kyshtynbai> он действительно грепает все буквы a :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Да, точно, символьный. Мерси.
<mdma> если быть точнее то не буквы, а все строки в которых одержится буква
<mdma> это важно )
<mdma> *с
<artus> http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v7r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds1%2Fchmod.htm вот такие бы маны были
<bosyi> йо
<bosyi> xchat конечно гений
<bosyi> он сначала конектиться к каналам которые указаны в автоподключении, а потом проводит идентификацию
<bosyi> естественно у убунту-ру не подключаеться так как нужно быть авторизированным
<bosyi> ни у кого не наблюдаеться такая проблема?
<Scrimmer> какая?
<artus> Oo в рц деба, а експерте при установке сразу опосля настройки языка идет настройка синтезатора речи
<bosyi> Scrimmer, <bosyi> xchat конечно гений
<bosyi> <bosyi> он сначала конектиться к каналам которые указаны в автоподключении, а потом проводит идентификацию
<bosyi> <bosyi> естественно у убунту-ру не подключаеться так как нужно быть авторизированным
<Scrimmer> гы
<artus> знца спасет отца русской демократии
<bosyi> самое печально что еще неделю назад работало
<bosyi> не могу понять что изменилось
<bosyi> я уже и папку конфигов сносил
<bosyi> и какие манипуляции только не пробовал
<Scrimmer> убунту она коварная...
<mihail_newbie> Привет , может ктото обьяснить как поставить убунту на диск  1tb  с кластером 4096 байт ,  установка проходит ,  но после перезагрузки  не загружаеться , надеюсь на Вашу помошь
<artus> джампер воткни в винт для выравнивания разделов
<mihail_newbie> соир за нубство , что такое джампер ?
<artus> верх технической мысли инженеров и очень сложное устройство
<artus> перемычка
<mihail_newbie> сейчас 4 раздела , 2 ntfs ,500 -400гб , и 2 ext4 20-80гб с установленной убунтой , которая не загружаеться , и  это ноутбук  вчера купленный  , поетому разбирать  его неохото
<mihail_newbie> а по другому никак?
<artus> а подругому гугли как с такими извращениями разбивать винт, с учетом что ты туда еще и ntfs втыкаеш
<mihail_newbie> =\
<baronos> artus на саташнике у меня нет джамперов(( а раньше это такой дифицит был, у меня до сих пор пакетик с ними лежит :)
<artus> вопрос, нафига тебе 2 екста?
<mihail_newbie>  root+home
<artus> baronos, какой то у тя неправельный саташник )) у мну на двушке гриновской есть) причем одня комбиначия на нем для авторовняния кластеров )
<artus> mihail_newbie, зачем?
<artus> mihail_newbie, ты же всеравно файлопомойку устроиш на ntfs
<baronos> artus я даже не поленился и заглянул в системник, у меня нет их :)
<mihail_newbie> зачем отдельно рут и home ?
<artus> да
<baronos> это как диск С: и D^
<baronos> :
<mihail_newbie> :D
<artus> ты же всеравно один фиг не вылечиш если накроетцо
<bosyi> победил
<bosyi>  /set irc_join_delay 7
<mihail_newbie> на нтфс у меня данные лежат
<mihail_newbie> их тргать не буду
<mihail_newbie> всегда на старом ноуте ставил убунту норм , а тут после перегрузки ни в какую не грузиться
<artus> ну и не трогай, выдели гигов 40-60 под бунту , один раздел - заглаза
<artus> меньше разделов - меньше гемора в дальнейшем поимееш )
<mihail_newbie> тут я понимаю что проблема в самом винте , по fdisk -l    выдает  Sector size (logical/physical)  512/4096  I/O  size (minimum/optional) : 4096 bytes/4096bytes
<artus> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<artus> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<artus> проблем никаких
<mihail_newbie> а че ж она не грузиться тогда
<artus> груб не стал наверно) пересетапь груб )
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-18_21-01-48_shot.png мегаизврат ))
<mihail_newbie> ща попробую
<artus> c линухи  по рдп, на венду, чтоб там через вебморду сетапить линуху :D
<mihail_newbie> во спасибо тебе добрый человек
<mihail_newbie> груб востановил и норм
<mihail_newbie> загрузилась
<mihail_newbie> непонятно , почему он при установке не становиться  по человечески
<artus> венда могла поломать
<mihail_newbie> винды нету
<mihail_newbie> формат же  :)
<mihail_newbie> я просто диски  ее оставил чтобы инфу не потерть
<mihail_newbie> спасибо еще раз )
<mihail_newbie> пошел покурю с радости )
<Kyshtynbai>  Вот это он покурил.
<Kyshtynbai> хм. в лисе пропала половина фавиконов во вкладках (а вкладки у меня очень мелкие, таб микс плюсом выставленные в 25 чтоли). Было у кого такое?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, в фоксе дефолтные группы табов рулят
<Kyshtynbai> да я с оперы, мне привычно как в ней) типа махонькие вкладки, один фавикон и видно.
<bosyi> что имеется ввиду под группами табов?
<Kyshtynbai> группировать вкладки там можно.
<artus> а там кнопашка для групировки и отображения есть
<bosyi> клацаю есть правой кнопкой мышки по вкладке - есть возможность закрепить вкладку и открепить
<artus> а ели в куче с отклчением загрузки неоткрытых табов - то 700+ табов и потребление памяти в пределах 400м - как дети в школу )
<Kyshtynbai> 700? И на всех ФЛЕШ ФЛЕШ КЛАДБИЩЕ :)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, читай мое предложение полностью
<Kyshtynbai> ну вкладок сто-стописят у меня бывает иногда, но семсот).
<Kyshtynbai> аа ну да) я просто уж сплю.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, я уже как то показыал) у меня тогда было ткрыто 643 кажись
<Kyshtynbai> куль).
<artus> фсе, починил себе доступ в сферу и теперяче виртуалки в хроме ))
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-18_22-40-39_shot.png ^_^
<Kyshtynbai> Красота!
<artus> какая жестяная жесть однако
<artus> artus@owncloud:~/file$ ping 8.8.8.8
<artus> connect: Network is unreachable
<artus> при том что я по ссх зашол на машинку , которая в полке стоит
<artus> таакс, кито хочет тестить owncloud? ))
<baronos> nfdfq
<baronos> тавай
<artus> ща
<baronos> artus: сикока гигабайт у мну?
<artus> могу воткнуть скок хош
<artus> ща вроде 5ть по дефолту поставилось
<baronos> открывается http://goo.gl/sCy6X ??
<baronos> няшно так то :)
<artus> локали видать надо покрутить
<[Raiden]> baronos: не победил проблему?
<artus> и надо найти где приветствие выпиливаетцо
<baronos> [Raiden]: а я весь день в винде в кол оф дюти играл. ща кстати зайду погляжу :)
<[Raiden]> а я в винду перешел, ту ток.
<[Raiden]> сча прошел квест на рокгруппу )) с 4 раза
<artus> baronos, расшарило тебе ?
<[Raiden]> Лучше бы они её не выпускали.
<baronos> artus: ага че то расшарилось
<baronos> artus: только хз че там :)
<artus> ну в шаред зайди)
<baronos> не открывает картинку, показывает, что загружает постоянно
<artus> а че у тя с инетом?
<artus> я под тобой зашол - все гуд
<baronos> походу опять с портавми кака
<baronos> сегодня весь день непонятно как то
<artus> оу, я в него и дропбокс могу прибить :D
<artus> baronos, у тя выскакивсет при каждом обновлении страницы добро пожааловать?
<artus> baronos, в нем даже голсовой поиск работаеть :D
<baronos> artus: нет страницы бобро поржаловать :)
<artus> странно, знать у меня глюк с хромом )
<baronos> хром у меня потух ваще
<baronos> artus: через файлес открывает скрин твой, а через пикчюрз нет
<artus> угу, есть такое дело
<baronos> чую надо сваливать с 13,04
<mdma> прикольно системный монитор отображает нагрузку когда виртуалбоксу есть более одного ядра
<mdma> 232%
<mdma> *виртуалбокс есть
<baronos> artus: все таки гном3 няшка, после юнити я сейчас как будто глоток воздуха и свободы получил :)
<artus> baronos, на бунте?
<baronos> artus: ну да, не вытерпел установил :)
<baronos> правда тут слегонца корявый г3,6
<artus> baronos, и надо тебе та бунта то?
<baronos> artus: нет вообще-то, хз для чего ставил. да и потом менять инета небыло. Да и дебиан тормозит в развитии, а то обновлять из экспериментал это как с револьвера с полным барабаном стрелять, думая, что осечка.
<baronos> но оно по отзывчевее чем 3,4
<artus> baronos, чем тебе сид не угодил?
<artus> револьвер с полным барабаном это бунта ))
<baronos> artus: гы
<artus> тот же експериментал но с другой лейбочкой )
<baronos> блин
<artus> [/root]# dd bs=1M count=1024 if=/dev/zero of=test conv=fdatasync
<artus> 1024+0 записей считано
<artus> 1024+0 записей написано
<artus>  скопировано 1073741824 байта (1,1 GB), 4,3076 c, 249 MB/c
<artus> Оо
<baronos> опасно)
<artus> таки рейд собралсо , няя
<baronos> блин, д7 с нетинстала ставится :(
<baronos> 2 часа с моим инетом(
<artus> засинкать в дроп ? )))
<artus> могу снять бекап виртуалки и те залить архив, )) развернеш на базовую систему и будет ня )
<baronos> хмм
<baronos> этож че получается, все таки я буду этот эксперимент проводить, а я так не хотел :D
<artus> ыыы, у меня на винт пишет быстрее чем читает :D
<artus> хотя разница всего в 3-7 метра за секунду
<baronos> блин, 3,6 плавнее, отзывчевее, но наутилус адский + по-мелочи
<baronos> artus: все, в баню. буду ставить д7
<artus> uгг
<artus> frame=141633 fps=639 q=-1.0 size= 7358017kB time=5907.15 bitrate=10204.0kbits/s ацкий конверт видево
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-19
<tagezi> всем привет
<IchEsseDichAuf> напомните-ка как по дебиански через апт загрузить сорцы и перекомпилировать пакет?
<andrex> !deb-build > IchEsseDichAuf
<ubuntuhelp> IchEsseDichAuf, please see my private message
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: в 13.04 гш 3.6? Они этот аццкий трей не пофиксили?
<Kyshtynbai> Который два дня ждать надо чтобы появился при наведении мышы.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: да это ппц, сам в шоке.
<baronos> можно супер+м использовать для быстрого появления
<baronos> да и вроде было расширение ускорения
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а вообще этот трей вынуждает использовать классическое отображения трея на верхней панели, ибо контекстное меню использовать невозможно внизу
<Kyshtynbai> на верхней лично у меня уже и место-то не особо... там плейсес индикатор, туду лист и таймер помодоро. Там уже некуда трейским значкам деваться :( .
<baronos> а ты их скучковал расширением https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/355/status-area-horizontal-spacing/ ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже для такой мелочи костыль нужен
<Kyshtynbai> я видал это расширение но не ставил пока.
<Kyshtynbai>  Афк.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<_d4vid> кто в конки разбирается, почему у меня они исчезают? как не кликну на десктоп конфиг > http://paste.ubuntu.com/5627487/
<mdma> для себя спршу, а насколько они полезны коньки? просто у меня почти все время рабочий стол скрыт окнами с которыми работаешь, сам стол вижу вначале и в конце рабочего дня и то не всегда
<mdma> смотришь у других конечно красиво и себе хотел сделать, но потом как подумал что я их настрою и никогда видеть не буду, какой у вас сценарий их использования?
<_d4vid> тогда спроси зачем нужен был гкреллм когда небыло конки?
<_d4vid> ну что никто посоветовать мне не сможет?
<mdma> ок, спрашиваю
<_d4vid> мдма мне для красоты ..
<mdma> ок, понял
<baronos> mdma: +1
<mdma> ну я как бы пытался спорить о его нужности, просто стало интересно "как", может я не зачемчал какой-то очевидности
<mdma> *не пытался
<baronos> посл. раз конки пытался замутить на 11.04)
<_d4vid> после опции own_window yes так вообше половины не виндо :(
<_d4vid> мнда
<_d4vid> ладно сам разберусь..
<_d4vid> ловить тут нечего
<mdma> и некого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mdma: а ты не раскрывай окна на весь экран. для браузера или документов достаточно. особливо на экранах широких.
<aleksei`> чувак походу обиделся )))
<Hanno4ka> ну кому как - у меня широкоформатный монитор, и мне его мало, хочю еще один(( а то так неудобно дебажить + логи смотреть
<andrex> широкоформатный, и мало, он что 3" у тебя
<baronos> зажрались однако :)
<andrex> дайте таблеток от жадности и побольше, побольше!!!
 * baronos отсыпал andrex
<Hanno4ka> мне его хватает только на то, чтобы видеть дерево проекта,  код, с которым сейчас работаю и заметки\структуру класса, а вот логи приходится постоянно скрывать\открывать; а на само приложение постоянно табиться - тогда не видно стразу, что полетело
<Hanno4ka> в логи при клике, на каком брейкпойте повисло и т.д.
<Hanno4ka> у нас тут у многих по 2 широкоформатных моника)
<Hanno4ka> а мобильщики так вообще смартфонами и планшетами облажились в добавок
<andrex> бери 1 неширокоформатный и будет те счастье)
<andrex> квадроформатный бери вобщем)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, не надо дергаться - при дебаге головой думать надо, а не в моники пялиться )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: выпиши себе в отделе снабжения
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: а ты хоть раз дебажил? видимо нет... ибо при дебаге нужно проштудировать не просто несколько интеджеров, а целую иерархию объектов, и сложных к тому же, чтобы понять что к чему, и обязательно при этом просматривая исходники фреймворка или
<Hanno4ka> самой явы часто
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/4ZzH.png - вот мой скрин, если что
<Hanno4ka> мне для идеала было бы 3 таких моника - на одном код. на втором прилага, а на третем логи, потому что это все нужно одновременно видеть
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, дебагил редко... писать надо правильно проги
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну ну... особенно, когда оказываются баги в сановских либах, и пока ты все не перелопатишь не поймешь, почему оно не работает и что нужно пропатчить... кстати на скрине именно такая ситуация - это я патчила открытую либу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коммит отослала разрабам?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, как показывает мой опыт, если находишь багу в библиотеке - в 99% случаев это не бага, просто ты ее не умеешь использовать
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ))) у этого бага такая интересная хистори... выявлена наверное полгода назад, может раньше. с полным и подробным описанием в багтрекере. человек в комментах написал конкретный код для фикса, а разрабы поставили wontfix, а пользователи до сих
<Hanno4ka> пор в камментах к баге ноют, чтобы пофиксили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит фича
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: не согласна, по моему опыту самые сложные баги вылезли из-за недоработок самого фреймворка,
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: угу, и половина функционала вылетает? вернее даже весь - т.к. если что-то упало, то упало все)))
<^DEMOSS^> ghbdtn yfhjl
<^DEMOSS^> привет народ
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, неужели в джаве все так плохо? (Слава богу я в это не вляпался)
<Hanno4ka> я ни в одном месте не верю, что в больших серьезных проектах НИ РАЗУ не возникает необходимость дебага... глубокого дебага...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, бывает, но лучше это минимизовать на стадии разработки... а глубокий дебаг - это полный провал разработки структуры проекта
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я так полагаю, что вы никогда не учавствовали в таких проектах, где только тексты исходников приближаются к гигабайту...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, давай пример такого проекта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> краткость - сестра таланта (с) кто то
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ты хочешь, чтобы я тебе вот так взяла и слила коммерческую тайну? ты наивный дурак?
<SergeyIT> 1Гб текста ~ 1млн. страниц текста  и ты хочешь меня убедить, что это один проект, не рабитый на подпроекты, модули, и т.п.... и что надо дебагить сразу весь текст
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при чем тут тайна. есть готовые проекты которые уже работают?
<SergeyIT> тайна - это типичная отговорка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот знаешь как еще бывает. по отдельности все работает, тесты проходит. а начинаешь лепить вместе и понеслась
<Hanno4ka> вот у нас именно так и случилось - вылезли проблемы именно при совместном использовании некоторых штук... причем они должны работать вместе, типа...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, так тесты писать надо предварительно
<SergeyIT> так во всех крупных проектах делают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.geekalerts.com/u/Geek-404-Error-Mug.jpg
<Hanno4ka> http://cs307506.vk.me/v307506621/29ba/eWvsuzqSvmE.jpg
<andrex> сов подсел на кофеин)
<Hanno4ka> это моя фотка))
<mdma> скорости ему нужно
<mdma> 20 минут не разбирался почему не копируются некоторые файлы на виндовую шару со странной оишбкой и только потом заметил двоеточия в их именах...
<mdma> *разбирался
<mdma> как настроить в пиджине твиттер, модуль включил а настройках модуля указал свой логин (поля для пароля там нет)
<mdma> аккаунт нигде не появился
<mdma> в управлении учетными записями твиттер тоже не появился
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: привет , ты есть ? очень нужен мне ты
<sharikoff> я есть но местами
<sharikoff> дароф
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: Vs ;t c nj,jq j,ofkbcm gj gjdjle l;eybgthf &
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: Мы же с тобой общались по поводу джунипера ?
<sharikoff> непомню
<sharikoff> и?
<andrex> и усе походу)
<dpecka> hmm .. servus .. needa ask in english ..
<dpecka> i'm planning to visit moscow next week as a part of my work
<dpecka> can i use in russia EU driving license ?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: можешь помочь разобраться с тем как завести в джунипер 3 ПУЛА адресов ?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: 3 пула статики в качестве  WAN
<sharikoff> а чо там не так то?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: ответил в приват
<mdma> что никто не вкурсе действуют ли в России европейские права?
<mdma> *водительское удостоверение
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: lf
<^DEMOSS^> mdma: да,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а никакой гринкарты не надо в придачу?
<andrex> http://www.rhinocarhire.com/Drive-Smart-Blog/Drive-Smart-Russia.aspx
<mdma> гринкарту в Россию? ))
<mdma> к тмоу же гринкарта - это совсем другое
<mdma> ему же не жить
<andrex> ему просто погуглить лень было походу
<SergeyIT> ему надо московские права с синим ведерком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да не. что бы нам взять на прокат машину там, нужна какая то грин бумага. а что бы им у нас арендовать
<andrex> он может и на своей, никто не запрещает главно чтоб не продал её
<andrex> без растоможки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а подарить может?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<andrex> эт тож нельзя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хмм. значит часы подарить можно а машину нельзя
<SergeyIT> только не подлежащий восстановлению
<andrex> если растоможенные часы то  можно
<andrex> и с машиной также, и передвигацо на ней может человек имеюший загранпаспорт и или прописку в стране откуда машина, правда это никого не парит я с белорусскими номерами ездил год и ничего)
<andrex> растомаживать было жадно ибо цены космические
<mdma> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BFp8mgLCMAEjj70.jpg
<Kyshtynbai> mdma: зачем ж ты имена файлов с двоеточиями делаешь? Я вот по старинке, только инглиш, только нижнее подчёркивание, никаких пробелов и прочего. Если надо что-то переименовать массово, то перл в помощь...
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Теин из чая полегче наш организм переносит. А лучше цикорий или компоты с кефиром.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Цикорий неплохо, согласен, я и с кофем его мешаю, и так иногда пью.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ну... кому как...
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh58Va9Y1-8
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: мне проще не курить несколько месяцев, чем прожить неделю без кофе и шоколада...
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Курящие Ханночки хуже , чем пьющие кофе.
<mdma> Kyshtynbai: это не я программа звукозаписи
<mdma> автоматом, я тоже использую ток кириллицу и без пробелов
<Kyshtynbai> Значит разрабы - дятелы.
<Kyshtynbai> я не понял. mv /folder/* не удаляет скрытые файлы?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле не двигает
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты расказывал о торент-качалке которая поддерживает последовательную запись частей, как она называлась?
<Kyshtynbai> куда-либо.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: qbittorent
<tagezi> [Raiden], спасибо
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff[aw]: а как со шлюзами быть ?
<baronos> хех, мне показалась буква Х вместо З :)
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: =)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ну да, весна, чо, а у нас мете снег...
<baronos> Hanno4ka а я винца употребляю, на улице погодга чудная, че :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: а я винцо решил на выходные потерпеть:)
<iFalkorr> но в выходные надо бутылочку уговорить
<baronos> iFalkorr это годное дело, зачет ~:)
<iFalkorr> надо ток буит ченить купить в закусь.чтоб поблагородней быть
<baronos> iFalkorr в этой песне "The Bloodhound Gang  Mope" он в начале про falkor говорит?
<[Raiden]> baronos: А какая у вас погода? В мск снег валит без перерыва практически. Как в середине зимы.
<[Raiden]> по тв кричат об аномалии и т.д.
<baronos> [Raiden] +9 пасмурно слегка + небольшой южный ветерок :)
<iFalkorr> -10 -15 так в среднем
<iFalkorr> будет в конце недели
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<iFalkorr> сча -5 +2
<iFalkorr> ночью подморозит. днем подтает
<iFalkorr> лед и полыня
<baronos> [Raiden] к концу месяца +30 обещали :)
<[Raiden]> Хорошо у вас там...
 * baronos вообще тащится от этого :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: А откуда ты примерно? Я помню что юг РФ или Украина, но откуда забыл )
<[Raiden]> А может вообще попутал
<baronos> [Raiden] 40км от Анапы краснодарский край)
<[Raiden]> ясно
<andrex> я с анапы)))
<baronos> черешня почки набирает, не дай кришна мозоров.
<andrex> снег цветет и пахнет)
<baronos> ыы
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> ой эт не снек а белый песок)
<andrex> г*
<Hanno4ka> http://www.adme.ru/kalendar/tolko-dlya-milyh-dam-kalendar-s-obnazhennymi-muzhchinami-475355/ )))
<baronos> O_o
<andrex> емае
<mdma> " ошибка в строке Version «0.2.0r rc2.5»: в строке версии есть пробелы" как бы это наименее геморноисправить, нужно в пакете убрать пробел в строке версии
<andrex> у нас тут деди шляндают а тут такое...
<andrex> mdma, пересобрать пакет
<baronos> Hanno4ka от тут я пожалел, что у меня большая скорость инета днем :D
<andrex> от тут я пожалел...
<andrex> что не могу дать войс хотябы
<[Raiden]> Коменты некотоыре весёлые там )
<[Raiden]> Наталья Укр Господи! Мне срочно нужно туда!
 * baronos косо поглядел на Райдена
<iFalkorr> baronos: он открыл
<iFalkorr> baronos: несмотря на ссылку
<iFalkorr> baronos: он заинтересовался
 * iFalkorr косо поглядел на Райдена
<[Raiden]> Ну, календарь не в моём вкусе. А коменты позабавили.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<iFalkorr> Вице-премьер России Дмитрий Рогозин, курирующий оборонно-промышленный комплекс, попросил американского актера Стивена Сигала посодействовать в отмене российско-американского соглашения, которое ограничивает поставки
<iFalkorr> современного российского стрелкового оружия в США
<artus> ога
<iFalkorr> нашли у кого спрашивать
<iFalkorr> чака надо было
<iFalkorr> «Во всех фильмах, которые я видел, которые видели мои сограждане, вы всегда были на стороне добра в борьбе со злом, всегда это была однозначная позиция за справедливость, за жизнь, против терроризма, против преступности. Вы
<iFalkorr> знаете, что российское производство вооружений всегда было очень хорошим и всегда конкурировало с лучшими образцами, в том числе, американскими. В Америке стрелковое сообщество является одним из самых значимых, является
<iFalkorr> очень важной силой, которая воздействует и на общество, и на власть», — заявил Рогозин.
<iFalkorr> вы всегда были за добро. поэтому разрешите нам проворовать на контрактах и заработать еще больше бабла, чтобы было на что толкать страну в нищету
<baronos> iFalkorr а что там за закон о перемещении по регионам с регистрацией, в г+ видел ссыль, но найти не могу.
<iFalkorr> baronos: дык крепостное право жеж
<baronos> ёжкин кот
<baronos> iFalkorr кто инициатор этой программы?
<[Raiden]> На ютубе полно амеров стреляющих из ак 47\74
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ессесно. ведь по этому соглашению низя продавать оружие, произведенное после 98 года
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш современное
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а постарше - всегда пожалуйте
<mdma> зачем у dpkg опция --force-bad-version если она не позволяет установить пакет с кривой версией? что она тогда делает
<artus> оппа, стольник в паспорте нашол, круть
<[Raiden]> Хм, может быть. Меня кстати немного бесит что в шутерах копируют ак47, как по виду, так и по свойствам отдачи. Запилили бы какой-нить 105.
<[Raiden]> и винторезик до кучи как в сталкере
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: уж лучшеб 74 хотяб
<iFalkorr> внешне похож, так что ура-игроманы схавалиб.
<baronos> artus 100$?
<andrex> просто калаш самое распостраненное и дещовое барахло)
<[Raiden]> Не, точнее верно, но частично. Дешевый в производсве и конструкции - да. Но не самый дешевый и не самое барахло.
<iFalkorr> andrex: ага. практически безотказный автомат, который можно разобрать и починить после заевшей пули на ходу, не используя инструменты - это барахло
<[Raiden]> Бадюк недавно на ютубе рассказывал, как в армии попробовал устроить рукопашку с м16. После чего ег очуть не поимели, т.к. оно треснуло.
<andrex> да просто его много в мире по этому барахло)) наверно каждому по паре дать и ещё останется
<[Raiden]> Ну есть такой мужик-спортсмен в общем...
<iFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/19/estonia/
<iFalkorr> ооо. нам ведь так нужна эстония
<iFalkorr> вся страна пытается их строй поменять
<[Raiden]> Если их политика антиросийкая. То в общем-то соотв органы это должно волновать. Не вижу в этом криминала )
<[Raiden]> росс*
<iFalkorr> «Я его прощаю, Господь ему судья, мы не возражаем против ограничения свободы», – сказал представитель церкви.
<iFalkorr> простили
<andrex> им просто пофиг, бог ведь всех простит)
<iFalkorr> я попросил у бога велосипед. но ведь бог так не работает. так что я украл велосипед и попросил у бога прощения:)
<andrex> мы не возражаем против ядерной войны, господь всем судья
<andrex> ну ккбе правельно, значит бог так захотел, у него другой возможности не оказалось помоч, по этому когда ктото крал что то, направлял его бог в этом))
<artus> а расчлененка во имя считаетцо?
<andrex> а не бошка которая сначала делает, а потом думает.
<andrex> artus, да ради бога!
 * Hanno4ka с вами больше не дружит
<andrex> ))
<Hanno4ka> ну а что? не буду же я расчленять своих друзей...
<Hanno4ka> [:||||:] а я нэсу возмездие ваимя луны [:||||:]
<andrex> главное свечку за упокой незабыть поставить.
<artus> Hanno4ka, слабак ))
<Hanno4ka> artus: чё сказал?
<artus> )))
<iFalkorr> капеееец
<iFalkorr> поставил на паузу влц. сходил за водой.ю вернулся. а звука нет
<Hanno4ka> artus: чё лыбишься?
<iFalkorr> думаю, опять глючит
<iFalkorr> бывало так
<iFalkorr> помуился
<artus> Hanno4ka, а ты че такая борзая? :D
<iFalkorr> и ток потом заметил, что я както вырубил колонки
<Hanno4ka> artus: от борзого слышу
<artus> гг
<Hanno4ka> artus: чё, на ножах?
<artus> на бутылках!
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: artus оба утихомирились, или я буду вам промеж ушей газеткой бить
<artus> iFalkorr, правда за 86й год?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: между глаз на метр ниже?
<iFalkorr> artus: труд за 75
<artus> iFalkorr, го тф?
<SergeyIT> идите - делом займитесь
<iFalkorr> artus: сча?
<iFalkorr> лень
<iFalkorr> artus: а у тебя лефт 4 дед есть?
<artus> неа
<Hanno4ka> ммм... а не напомните, с кем это я на выходных в пиу-пиу бегала?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: пьяная была небось?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: нууу...
<artus> Hanno4ka, алкаше, го тф
<Hanno4ka> http://translate.google.ru/?hl=ru&tab=wT#ru/es/%D1%8F%D0%B9%D1%86%D0%BE
<Hanno4ka> artus: у мну нету тф
<artus> скачай
<Hanno4ka> artus: некуда((( мне пришлось даже героев похерить, чтобы на доту посмотреть.... хотя геори 5 были
<iFalkorr> сноси доту
<artus> @voice Hanno4ka
<artus> Hanno4ka, в следуйщий раз выпилю нафиг на 2 недели
<artus> без предупреждений
<Hanno4ka> оО за что, начальник?
<artus> все за тоже
<Hanno4ka> artus: даже iFalkorr не такой злой... :'(
<artus> а я ниразу не злой
 * andrex убег потихой гамать в SP da
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<^DEMOSS^> artus: артус старик- добряк ) Классный чел. Он мне очень нравится
<^DEMOSS^> Он даже справедливый бывает иногда
<^DEMOSS^> а что такое тф ?
<iFalkorr> artus: слышал?ты теперь добряк:)
<SergeyIT> таксфри
<artus> iFalkorr, ужс какой ))
<Hanno4ka> ^DEMOSS^: с каких это пор? artus вообще злодей мирового уровня...
<artus> даааа!!!
<artus> Hanno4ka, у ты моя бусечка )))
<SergeyIT> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
 * Hanno4ka врезала artus кулаком в нос
<^DEMOSS^> Hanno4ka: незнаю, когда он пьян настолько, что валится литсом в лужи - он очень добр, бормочет спасибушки и готов все отдать
<Hanno4ka> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<^DEMOSS^> !demoss
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='demoss'
<Hanno4ka> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<Hanno4ka> а можно так про меня?
<SergeyIT> кругофанатизм
<Hanno4ka> !hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hanno4ka'
<artus> Hanno4ka, типа зобанена навечно? :D
<^DEMOSS^> artus: артус напиши про меня в энциклопедии , " самый злостный нарушительс спокойствия на канале убунты, пользователь дебиана ( еретик ) и юзер Джунипер ( еретик дважды )
<andrex> !demos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='demos'
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты так до сих пор и не показал мегасистему резервирования ) посему дудки )
<artus> я 3й год жду от тебя этого пафосного мегапроэкта )
<Hanno4ka> угу, а про меня можно, что я жабакодер и каким боком оказалась на канале никто не знает...
<iFalkorr> !hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<^DEMOSS^> oO
<^DEMOSS^> ОФИГЕННО )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: я в колледже давно не работаю - я в мин обре работаю
<Hanno4ka> ;D
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, типа отмазался? )
<^DEMOSS^> типа могу показать свою серверную )
<artus> ну начнем с того что не свою а обороновскую :D
<Hanno4ka> а ведь люди и вправду поверят, что я сергей))) мне нравится)))
<artus> я конечно могу показасть СВОЮ, но нафига ? ))
<iFalkorr> белая ж рашка просит себя через А писать, так?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: и фотки джунипера, в который я не могу придумать , как завести 2 пула адресов  с 1 кабеля оператора в 1 порт устройства и разрулить пул по движку
<Hanno4ka> ^DEMOSS^: давай, покажи мне СВОЙ СЕРВЕР....
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: все правильно написал, только что с маленькой буквы...
<^DEMOSS^> пошел фоткать
<iFalkorr> эммм
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: че?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: или ты не о том? оО
<iFalkorr> а де там маленькая буква?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: тут - "Живет в беларуси."
<iFalkorr> !hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<iFalkorr> де?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: мужчина, вы опять чтото путаете
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: уже исправился? )))
<Hanno4ka> у меня есть предложение, давайте поднимем свой сервак для контры?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: на форумах стима сказано, что делать, чтобы коннектится. известная проблема жеж
<artus> уже поднимали )
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: дай ссулку?
<Hanno4ka> *ссылку
<artus> он даже гдето висит, надо вспомнить пароли к вдске химика
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: google.com
<iFalkorr> artus: там сурцевый?
<artus> iFalkorr, так чего делать то?
<iFalkorr> а то я не помню
<artus> iFalkorr, а хз, я могу канешн и у себя поднять , но лень)
<artus> хотя ресурсы свободные в принципе есть , могу выделить вдску
<artus> iFalkorr, так чего там делать надо для стима то?
<iFalkorr> дак на форумах почитай
<iFalkorr> там нескока способов было
<artus> ррр
<iFalkorr> я ж уже не помню
<artus> iFalkorr, го cs
<iFalkorr> artus: а ты починякал?
<artus> ну на побличных серверах оно вроде ж гамает
<iFalkorr> паблики не интересны. там либо школоло-задроты, либо просто школоло. и везде школолошные дополнительные звуки, текстуры, ибо "круто и потсоны поймут"
<artus> ну давай создавай
<iFalkorr> ты починил?
<mdma> звуки, музыка и пр. на серверах это полный пи.. аппокалипсис
<[Raiden]> Читали? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36439
<mdma> как им самим не тошно в такое играть
<artus> iFalkorr, я не наю чего чинить)
<mdma> потому я и предпочитаю играть в GO на стимовских серверах, и противников мне тоже пусть автоматом подбрают.
<iFalkorr> artus: а лефт4дед нет у тя?
<iFalkorr> игра по 500р каждая. я их обе за стосемись купил:) чертовы распродажи
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/nPdpKE3.gif
<[Raiden]> всё что нужно для игры.
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: обычный кот
<iFalkorr> обычное котовое поведение
<iFalkorr> правда снаружи он одет в костюм ракуна
<iFalkorr> балин
<iFalkorr> либо спать, либо жрать.
<iFalkorr> и я не наю, что хочу больше
<andrex> жрать во сне)
<artus> iFalkorr, найди мне сцылк чего чинить и как
<iFalkorr> да я гуглянул css cant connect to friend steam
<iFalkorr> Remove these from your server.cfg
<iFalkorr> ip "192.168.1.177"
<iFalkorr> hostport "27015"
<iFalkorr> Then add: +ip 174.126.37.231 -port 27015 to your command line and try again.
<iFalkorr> и подобные
<iFalkorr> к примеру становка компонента дедикадет сервер в инструментах
<iFalkorr> или еще другие
<artus> iFalkorr, создавай уже че нить, я всеравно за роутером сижу
<andrex> создал))
<artus> угу
<andrex> хм он за натом вродь провайдерским сидит, ибо вроде 3г у него.
<artus> не, у него уже шдудочег
<artus> а на 3ж белые выдают в основной массе
<andrex> ну понятно
<andrex> ну у меня серый был, белый тока за отдельную плату
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/642946
<[Raiden]> ой не то ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36434
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<tagezi> Scrimmer, привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и тебе привет :)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: это так мило) ты зашел и через 13 секунд написал мне :)))
<andrex> это странно)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да я просто хотел на винду выругаться и в твой адрес заодно, но затем передумал ))
<tagezi> она мне проц в электропечку превратила за пол часа )))
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> а я тут причем?))
<artus> а тя ваааще надо наказать )
<UinstonS> Добрый вечер, кто-нибудь может помочь с Xfce, требуется прикрутить к колесу мыши переключение между окнами (Alt+Tab). Стоит xfce4-setings-manager.
<Scrimmer> artus: не заценил я тот магазин - smallcart
<Scrimmer> кривой..
<artus> ты о чем?
<artus> ааа
<fffars> привет
<fffars> пижу
<fffars> приет
<artus> @kick fffars пока
<fffars> нужна помощь: на ноуте wifi broadcom BCM43142. раньше ставил пакет broadcom-dkms.. и нормально было. сейчас что-то случилось и вафлю даже в rfkill list нет. и  в iwconfig
<fffars> работало через wl
<fffars> меня слышно?
<mdma> видно
<fffars> недавно установил apache php mysql для локальных сайтов. это не могло повлиять?
<fffars> когда включаю выключаю его через fn + в логах выходит следующее http://pastebin.com/yWjdgLeX
<artus> чегой там за нотисы фринод шлет
<rekcuFniarB> Слушайте, а как у вас ядра старые удаляются? Я сейчас удалил вручную кучу старых ядер ( http://paste.kde.org/700232/ ), высвободил 1ГБ.
<artus> вот так и удаляютцо
<rekcuFniarB> Тоже вручную?
<artus> ну да )
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> А то я подумал что у меня просто что-то не аботает :D
<artus> )))
<artus> хотя на гиг у тебя там ядер должно быть пару-тройку сотен
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff:  глянь приват плз
<rekcuFniarB> Не, специально посмотрел сколько было перед удалением.
<artus> sharikoff, не смотрим приват :D
<mdma> не думал что стану красноглазиком в буквальном смысле этого слова, каждый вечер лопаются сосуды в глазах
<artus> mdma, кеды?
<mdma> может пора уже осваивать метод слепого набора...
<mdma> нет не кеды
<[Raiden]> сотен нет. Ядра штука тяжелая
<mdma> да и не думаю что лопающиеся сосуды реально связаны с ДЕ или дистром )
<artus> [Raiden], -rw-r--r--  1 root root 9,6M Окт 10 22:20 initrd.img-3.2.0-3-686-pae
<artus> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  11M Мар 15 01:14 initrd.img-3.2.0-4-686-pae
<artus> mdma, а де всеж какое ? :D
<[Raiden]> ну во первых инитрд не ядро , оно там рядом, а во вторых ещё модули в /lib/modules
<mdma> artus: cinnamon
<[Raiden]> В общем больше сотни метров вполне может быть или около
<mdma> но уже какой месяц действительно собираюсь пересесть на кеды, дел просто много и без этого
<artus> [Raiden], http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629355/
<artus> где там что на сотни метров
<[Raiden]> du -h /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<artus> ну да, модули потянут
<[Raiden]> в общем пкет с ядром метров50-60, после разжимки , то да сё ,инитрд....
<artus> хотя там не столько модули сколько сорцы самого ядра ваащет )
<artus> и даже не столько сорцы чколько драйвера в них)
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff:  у тебя будет немного свободного времени в ближайшие дни ?
<mdma> чтоб долго не искать и не перекапывать кучу софта, подскажите удобную прогу для снятия скринов (желательно возможность выбрать область экрана) и автозаливкой на ресурс какой-ни будь или там в связке с дропбоксом и автополучением паблик линка в буфер, что-т
<mdma> о такое в общем.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем не важно. Обсуждать сорцы в папке либ  или в пакете с ядром как-то лень )
<mdma> кажись нашел, скринклауд вроде то что нужно
<artus> это что за бяка?
<mdma> и shutter еще претендент
<mdma> artus: я выше спросил о прге, теперь вот сам себе отвечаю
<mdma> *проге\
<artus> (( я не виде л
<Kyshtynbai> shutter рульная вещь, не знаю правда про автозаливку. Но прога функциональная.
<artus> скриншотилка чтоль?
<Kyshtynbai> угу.
<mdma> shutter только установил еще не пробовал, но screencloud мне очень понравился, по горячим клавишам можно скринить экран, окно или выделить область, можно настроить автоаплоад/или каждый раз по запросу на их клаудсервис, на твой дропбокс, на фтп etc при этом ссылка коп
<mdma> ируется в буфер
<mdma> интересно их клиент под винду тоже автомом генерит файлы с двоеточиями в имени...
<mdma> или это от ОС зависит
<[Raiden]> а чем тебе двухточбя не нравятся?
<[Raiden]> не помню что бы в лине это было запрещено
<[Raiden]> склероз может ) Я с винды пишу
<mdma> [Raiden]: ну вот и создай в винде файл с двоеточием в имени... )
<[Raiden]> а.. вы про вин
<[Raiden]> ну тут нелья, часть пути
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-20
<TNH> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<stasdizzi_> Сегодня, 20 марта, в мире впервые отмечается Международный день счастья
<stasdizzi_> с днём счатья всех!!!
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Resager> ку
<andrex> й
<Resager> 'к' != 'х'
<Hanno4ka> конничива!
<andrex> конисюда)
<Hanno4ka> оО
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я мотрю, у тебя с утреца игривое настроение)))
<Resager> Hanno4ka: Оконо то кини сай!
 * Hanno4ka не на столько много смотрела аниме...
<Resager> Hanno4ka: на аниме не выучишь японский
<Kyshtynbai> Йадро пришло.
<NoOova> Господа как автодополнение комманд в консоли сделать?
<NoOova> типа пишешь ./myscript.sh и жмякаеш 2 раза таб
<NoOova> а оно в ответ список параметров
<baronos> !zsh
<ubuntuhelp> Zsh - командная оболочка, обладающая большим количеством возможностей. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zsh
<NoOova> не не не какой ещё zsh
<NoOova> для баш конечно
<NoOova> http://habrahabr.ru/post/71525/
<NoOova> вот
<Kyshtynbai> ты хочешь сказать что у тебя у бубунте по дефолту баш комплишн не работал?
<Resager> Хм, а без иксов горячие клавиши работают?
<Kyshtynbai> lf
<Kyshtynbai>  да
<Kyshtynbai> Есть пакет bash-completion который за это дело отвечает.
<baronos> дык он только скрипт твой не автодополняет?
<Kyshtynbai> я сам глубоко не вникал, но в /etc/bash_completion.d/ есть скрыпты и походу можно добавить свой.
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: приветик, глянь приват плиз
<Hanno4ka> ммм, кто тут на qt программил?
<andrex> был кто то но пальцем показывать не буду... захочет ответит)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, ну я, давно правда
<SergeyIT> за 2 года ни одной проги не написал (
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я тебе в личку отписала вопрос
<spectrum> Привет. 2 убунты 12.04, на обеих 1 баг. При использовании компа бе какой-либо зависимости исчезают рамки и кнопки у окон, перестает работать клавиатура, кроме некоторых клавиш. Среда - гном, на 1 клссик, на другой третий. Может уже было?
<spectrum> все, что отличает эти компы от других - это обновления...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто с открытыми дровами на радеон/нвидиа заморачивался. интересует вопрос, получится использовать аппаратные возможности видео для транскодирования на машине без иксов
<spectrum> ах да, так же пропадают все панели.
<baronos> spectrum: драйвера открытые или проприетарные?
<spectrum> открытые, intel
<SergeyIT> spectrum, компиз крутил?
<spectrum> пытался выставлять всякие эффекты, делать реплейс, но толку ноль
<baronos> логи смотреть надо
<spectrum> логи ксорга?
<baronos> ~/.x**че то там
<spectrum> xsession?
<baronos> ага
<spectrum> там для текущего сеанса?
<baronos> на г3 муттер падает, на классике метасити, а почпму зависает, хз. ну гш можно критически перезакружать если зависает и не охото сеанс завершать (в консоли ps ax | grep gnome-shell и потом kill -9 PID). метасити не знаю как. (имхо, на убунту гном плохо работает)
<spectrum> жду ошибку, далее посмотрю лог и если что скину на пасту
<Hanno4ka> spectrum: закон подлости - ошибки теперь придется долго ждять)
<spectrum> кстати, на "ноу эффектс" все ок.
<baronos> меса до 9.1 обнови, там может драйвер  пошутрее да падать не будет. ну можно и ядро 3.8 там с интелом крутили много)
<spectrum> щас загрузился в гном3 и комп вообще намертво повис
<artus> карма у тебя такая
<Hanno4ka> я знаю одного человека, как только он садится за комп падает вайфай (он там возле компа стоит)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это ты! Я прав? )
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: нет, я это знаю, потому что это именно мне приходится бегать к роутеру и передергивать вафлю каждые 5 минут...
<andrex> аа, я теперь знаю кто у мну под окнами бродит вечерами
<SergeyIT> каждые 5 минут? )
<andrex> угу)
<stasdizzi> я только что подключал интернет по вайфай у клиентки, наружная точка доступа(клиент)-кабель-внутренняя точка доступа-планшет, вроде обыденное дело, промучался трое суток))))
<stasdizzi> это по поводу подвис))))
<Hanno4ka> ну, вафли они такие... то шоколадные, то с орешками
<stasdizzi> та замучал, хоть бери и шнур по столбам протягивай)))
<stasdizzi> в частности эта была с орешками))))
<Hanno4ka> я так как-то и сделала... пошла в магазин такая, дайте мне 10 метров витой пары (или как там оно) с обжимками этими
<stasdizzi> я вчера обжимал, по грязи и под дождём-снегом)))
<Hanno4ka> stasdizzi: кого это ты обжимал?
<stasdizzi> та, если бы)))) а то)))
 * SergeyIT никогда не мучался с вайфай
 * Hanno4ka завидует SergeyIT
<stasdizzi> SergeyIT: купи EnGenius 2560, поймёш
<SergeyIT> stasdizzi, зачем? У меня все работает )
<stasdizzi> вачдога нет, клиенты  к точке подключены, а пинга нет
<stasdizzi> надо на наностейшен переходить
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: приветик, глянь приват плиз
<sharikoff> да я  глянул уже
<artus> sharikoff, неглядиии!!!
<artus> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> artus: й
<sharikoff> =)
<Scrimmer>  artus: привет ;)
<artus> lfhja
<artus> дароф
<Scrimmer> artus: напиши в пм
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<artus> таагезяяя ))
<tagezi> artus, и тебе тоже здрасти )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: превед
<Scrimmer> tagezi: давай ругаца по поводу винды
<tagezi> Scrimmer, привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer, если ты хочешь что би тебя кикнули, просто попроси artus'а ))
<tagezi> я думаю тебе он не откажет в удавольствии )
<Scrimmer> проверим
<Scrimmer> artus: пожалста)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: не хочет)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сейчас из игрульки вылезет ))
<bosyi> весна просто пппц
<bosyi> artus, тоже знает
<bosyi> кто то юзает 13.04?
<Mikail> дравствуйте, помгите с настройкой экрана на ноутбуке. в настройках монитора максимальное разрешение 1024х768 (4:3) и с правой стороны экрана черная полоса, должно быть разрешение 1280х800 (16:9) ноутбук страый acer aspire 3690, раньше все с монитором было нормально
<markmx> приветствую други, приехала камерка из польши RD32II воткнул ее в усбби, как бы мне с этого усби теперь получать картинку?
<markmx> хотя по усби она ка кобычная флешка распознается, но если воткнуть в телек то как видеокамера
<artus> никак
<markmx> фигово... написал разрабам, может надумают в прошивке пару полезных фич
<artus> это видеорег екшинкамер, можеш в монитор воткнуть и наслаждатцо
<markmx> вроде как уже 11 лет существует контора, могли бы додуматься
<artus> markmx, а че не гопро 3й как вебку юзать? ))
<markmx> ну вот монитор видит как камеру а комп видит как флешку, вот как бы заставить комп думать что он монитор  :)
<markmx> потому что эта cheap а GoPro3 это гламур-пафос-350баксоф
<artus> никак
<artus> патамушто это не вебка а оегистратор
<markmx> попробовать вебку воткнуть в монитор чтоли?
<artus> а толку?
<artus> ты usb и hdmi различаеш ?
<artus> по юсб ты сливаеш видево, по hdmi ды смотриш напрямую
<markmx> камерка и по усби и по хдмай, :) хдмай жесткий провод так что в топку
<markmx> ага тока в этот же порт усби колокольчики у камерки еще втыкаются и на телек транслирует
<markmx> так что я сам себе дурак :)
<markmx> нужна плата видеозахвата
<artus> нафига? ))
<artus> markmx, у меня есть камера наружного наблюдения, но чето мне дже мысли небыло пилить из нее вубку)
<markmx> :) потому что это фульхадэ с лазером :)
<markmx> а это круто
<markmx> да и походу я ее уже сломал... один диод тюкнул он походу там отвалился, придется разбирать и припаивать
<artus> markmx, ммм, такой апарат юзать как вебку , ты извращенец
<artus> кстати, народ, каакие джойстики в линухе определяютцо безгеморно?
<artus> желательно китайцы занедорого, надыть для управления станком) но надыть чтоб бунта его видела и кнопки нажималки понимала
<markmx> хочу станок... =(
<mihail_newbie> Здравствуйте знатоки , есть вопрос по установке обновлений , во время их установки вылетает Changelog  а как его закрыть  то  чтобы установка продолжилась ?
<Scrimmer> mihail_newbie: и тебе привет
<Scrimmer> mihail_newbie: как у тебя дела?
<mihail_newbie> отлично , покинул винду навсегда , начал веб разработкой увлекаться
<Scrimmer> руби? php?
<Scrimmer> или чтото другое?
<mihail_newbie> php
<artus>  наивный
<mihail_newbie> И вскоре перл думаю
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты меня не кикнул :)
<mihail_newbie> так че  ребят не подскаиите в чем дело ?
<artus> Scrimmer, уже пора?
<Scrimmer> ты опоздал на пару часиков :)
<artus> mihail_newbie, не юзай синаптик
<mihail_newbie> я консоль юзаю
<Scrimmer> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Scrimmer> скрин покажи)
<artus> q жамкай , и в следуйщий раз выражайся по существу )
<artus> в плане четче описывай проблему)
<mihail_newbie> sudo apt-get  update
<Scrimmer> эм
<mihail_newbie> потом как всегда хотите ли установить? да
<mihail_newbie> и потом Получено:1 Changelog для linux-libc-dev (http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.5.0-26.42/changelog) [391 kB]
<mihail_newbie> linux (3.5.0-26.42) quantal-proposed; urgency=low
<mihail_newbie>   [Steve Conklin]
<mihail_newbie>   * Release Tracking Bug
<mihail_newbie>     - LP: #1152715
<mihail_newbie>   [ Andy Whitcroft ]
<mihail_newbie>   * ubuntu: overlayfs -- fix missmerge of vfs_open changes
<mihail_newbie>     - LP: #1122094, #1147678
<artus> @kick mihail_newbie
<mihail_newbie>  -- Steve Conklin <sconklin@canonical.com>  Fri, 08 Mar 2013 12:50:52 -0600
<Scrimmer> де он такое откопал то...
<artus> mihail_newbie, вот только флудить ненадо)
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<mihail_newbie> окай
<mihail_newbie> вообщем все как обычно потом мне какойто changelog  показывает  а как его убрать я не врублю
<mihail_newbie> GUI  апдейтер останавливаеться в том же месте  в консоли
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<artus> во, даже так, ато пастепро сдулся
<artus> mihail_newbie, q
<artus> и вообще, имей привычку читать ответы на свои вопросы)) помогает обычно)
<mihail_newbie> =\
<tagezi> artus, признавайся, это ты забанил Райдена? )
<artus> дя
<tagezi> artus, тогда я теперь тебе буду глупые вопросы задавать  )
<mihail_newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632187/
<tagezi> чо это?
<mihail_newbie> попытка обновить систему
<artus> ну не читает человек чего ему пишут , ну в упор не читает
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> artus, а как сделать так что бы ченжлог выскачил? у меня не получается (((
 * tagezi имеет кривые руки )
<artus> tagezi, не, там при каких то обновах извращенцы суют такие алярмы
<tagezi> блин =( ни разк не видел
<artus> ну какраз вроде на обновах libc и выскакивает
<tagezi> artus, не, это не от этого.. я не видел такого.. и на ядре такого нет
<tagezi> mihail_newbie, у тя вообще чо за чичтема?
<tagezi> система*
<artus> ну у меня бывало) при последней обнове кстати)
<tagezi> у тя дебиан )
<tagezi> или последней оновки в убунте? )))
<artus> причем любят писать всякую фигню типа я блаблабла мегаразработчик и поздраваляю вас с мега обновой ) и пока не закроей не пойдет дальше )
<artus> tagezi, а по репам не видно?
<artus> да и в дебе ядро то всего лиш 3.2 )
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0321/h_1363810257_5558192_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> короче, нет такогой фигни как у чела.. он видать не стандартное что-то узает ))
<artus> tagezi, просто у тя 64 , а у него репы из 32 и нотис с какими то багфиксами)
<artus> я же говорю, их рандомно суют переодически в разные пакеты
<tagezi> весело живут видать )
<artus> да и чего рассуждать) двоеточие внизу в левом углу как бе намекает о способе выхода )
<tagezi> ну, это то да )))
<tagezi> но челу наверное нужно было програмно это пропустить )
<mihail_newbie> :D
<artus> ему просто пропустить)
<mihail_newbie> а не посоветуете  хорошего мануальчика настройки lamp ?
<artus> гугл
<artus> или вика бунты
<tagezi> info
<tagezi> там много чего интересного пишут
<mihail_newbie> ок , спс
<kinder-pingvi> :'(
<kinder-pingvi> почему разработчики драйверов так суровы
<kinder-pingvi> :(
<tagezi> они добры
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36447
<artus>  рсска прибежала ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> плазма теперь есть для десктопов, планшетов и медиацентров. Остаются ещё телефоны
<artus> и все так же ненужна )
<[Raiden]> В апреле будет год как у меня нет гнома. Мне теперь нудна.
<tagezi> artus, и нафига ты его разбанил? ))
<[Raiden]> ж )
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> нвидия будет видимо в будущем делать арм для настольников
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/20/nvidia/
<artus> надо было гуглу прекратить поддерку рейдена в качестве рсс а не гуглоридера :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> Ее, в свою очередь, заменит архитектура Volta...
<[Raiden]> Ну и сидите дальше в тишине
<[Raiden]> ...и в темноте.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> помоему он в нищите умер, не?
<tagezi> )))
<[Raiden]> У меня авер тюнер которому лет 9-10. И 64 ьит винда в хелпцентре пишет в решении, что оно не поддерживается.
<[Raiden]> В лине не помешала бы такая штука.
<[Raiden]> какой-нить сервер сертификации железа и умная прогармка которая выдаёт на экран: не поддерживается, замените
<tagezi> что типа винда его не поддерживает? )
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> при том что твтюнеры нафиг ненужный пережиток истории?
<tagezi> нафига линуксу писать что винда его не поддерживает? )
<artus> учитывая что аналог уже прекращают вещать и жить ему глд-2 осталось
<[Raiden]> Артус, смотри в уже в корень. Хелпцентр не тюнерами занимается )
<[Raiden]> а всем подобным.
<artus> какой хелпцентр?
<artus> вы о чем ? )))
<artus> или тебе в лине не помешала бы штука которая пишет что не поддерживаетцо?
<tagezi> я не вижу в этом смысла )
<artus> центр сертификации? тебе самому не смешно? )) кто и что будет сертифицировать? по каким стандартам? и главное - с какого перепугу
<tagezi> кроме того, сама архитектура не позволяет нормально этого сделать
<artus> или опять мысля для маркетологов - типа ноут поддерживает и совместим с восьмерочкой )
<artus> и да, то что чип может поддерживатцо ядром - далеко не факт что заработает сама железяка )) ибо делать ее будут так как удобно разрабам )
<[Raiden]> artus: Да, я как раз о такой штуке, котоаря пишет, что не поддерживается, а не о тюнерах.
<artus> ну и штука ненужна ))
<[Raiden]> я считаю что это удобно.
<[Raiden]> Вместо траха, просто даётся 100% ответ, что надо менять и всё.
<tagezi> [Raiden], опять ты операционный системы спутал )
<[Raiden]> Вроде нет, не спутал
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты упорно хочешь сделать из линухи винду.. или макос )))
<[Raiden]> Я хочу сделать удобным для людей ) Точнее что бы другие сделали )) И если понадобится, как у других.
<artus> ну дык вместо того чтоб занятцо полезным делом в виде писалок дров начнем фигней страдать )) свистелки всякие, все в стиле кед ))
<artus> [Raiden], давай, рабочий прототип уже набросал?
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты забываешь.. линук не должен быть удобным, он должен быть свободным
<artus> или точнее чтоб другие сделали? ))
<[Raiden]> Я родил идею ))
<artus> во, я тож родил идею)
<artus> давайте ывпилим кеды как клас, тогда не будет фанатиков с фанатичными идеями добра всему миру ))
<tagezi> [Raiden], кстати, столкман, критиковал убунту именно за то, что каноникал пожертвовала свободами ради удобства
<[Raiden]> выпилить кде можно, но тогда на десктопе линукс будет занимать 0.5%
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> пофиг)
<tagezi> ещё 100 лет вирусов поднего не появиться )))
<artus> зато не будет фанатиков с гениальными идеями которые только идеи генерируют )
<[Raiden]> Вообще я тоже за отделение. Нужно сделать клинукс и глинукс и не трахать людям мозг выбором тулкитов и де.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> И ресурсы обсуждения и содания программ тоже разделить
<[Raiden]> хехе
<tagezi> угу, ещё нужно будет сделать хлинукс, ллинукс, елинукс....
<artus> и фанатиков выселить в отдельный интернет :D
<[Raiden]> не.. Это делать не нужно. хлинукс ы и т.д. над ооставить сообществу. Пусть пипл с железом прошлого века организуется и сам это поддерживает.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну мне ласточка нравиться например, побыстрее кде, и впринципе также удобна ))
<tagezi> а на дебеане ещё и меньше глючит )
<artus> tagezi, ну ты ваааще еретик :D
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus, да я всёравно половину в консоли делаю
<artus> tagezi, ну тер тебя ваще на костер надо ))
<tagezi> кдековкий нипомук нифига вообще не ищит, только на винчестер эммм.. как это не ругаясь.. читает, во... что-то там
<[Raiden]> а я может буду чаще проводить время в винде, после выхода виндвос блю. Мне нехватает порой и функционала кде. И желания делать всё в консоли как-то не возникает.
<artus> кааак, каак ты такие еретические вещи можеш вещать ))
<[Raiden]> хотя время покажет. Может это временно у меня так ))
<artus> виндовс уже блю ?
<tagezi> угу, они разделили на блю и пинк )
<artus> ясно, спецом для геев и лезбо )
<tagezi> раньше он просто был для ..)))
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> http://www.cnews.ru/top/2013/03/04/podrobnosti_o_windows_blue_microsoft_vernet_menyu_pusk_521136
<artus> а для негров тожде будет отдельная ветка ?
<tagezi> во, виндовс осознал что сделал лажу
<[Raiden]> artus: Национализм не планиурется
<artus> слабаки толерастные
<tagezi> да, сразу видно, на линуксе не сидели ))
<tagezi> у них же консоль есть теперь, и даже с шелом там какимто )))
<tagezi> можно скриптить, и нафиг эти плитки и менб пуск )
<[Raiden]> Нетерпимость к чему-то плохому - зло. Нетерпимость к людям по нации - тоже зло )
<[Raiden]> Но я думаю вы и с ами в курсе
<artus> толерантность французов тому пример) да и в рашке тож ниче так обстановачка, ога ))
<artus> ладно, проехали )
<tagezi> незнаю насчет национальностей, но спо должно быть свободным..  если комуто хочеться пользоваться консолью на декстопе, то пусть пользуется.. а тем кто хочет выбраное за них удобство, линух противопоказон )))
<[Raiden]> Обстановка накаляется из-за того что зёрна национализма растут.
<[Raiden]> имхо )
<[Raiden]> Кто далёк от этого, прекрасн оживут и существуют вместе. делясь опытом, обычаями и т.д.
<artus> каакие же ты вещетсва то принимаеш если у тебя такие имхи
<[Raiden]> Я никакие.
<artus> ты раскажи это тем 13% коренных французов которые остались на родине и не имеют ваааще никаких прав)
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты историю египта читал? очень показательна )
<[Raiden]> Я просот родился в ссср, потомок советских людей. И я считаю проявления национализма - не есть гуд. Патриотизма хорошо, национализзма - плохо.
<[Raiden]> это если мягко говоря. А на самом деле национализм дял рф это просто бомба которая может взорваться.
<[Raiden]> опасная штука
<[Raiden]> В общем вы можете жить как хотите. А для меня люди другой национальности не враги. Националисты, бандиты и  т.д. - враги.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> гг
<artus> фанатики такие фанатики
<[Raiden]> фанатики чего? )
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_G69YJcgY8M
<[Raiden]> Обычные люди - это обычные люди. А проявление крайнего национализма и разделение людей - это средневековье и фанатизм.
<artus> вот знаеш, толерастия более тяжелая форма фанатизма чем национализьм )
<artus> мы не берем крайности
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю слова толерастия, сорь. На русском пиши.
<artus> но, если ты в гостях - ты в гостях, и других раскладов быть не может)
<[Raiden]> В гостях у кого?
<artus> [Raiden], ну национализьм ты же понимаеш? или у тебя такая удобная форма глухоты ?
<[Raiden]> Татарин или чукча в гостях тут или мордва?
<[Raiden]> или кто в гостях?
<[Raiden]> Национализм понимаю, учил в децтве, а толерастия увы.
<artus> [Raiden], в каком детстве ты учил? на каком предмете ? в какой то спецшколе?
<[Raiden]> В истории ссср ,в фильмах ссср и т.д. И вообще историей интересовался )
<[Raiden]> 1 время.
<[Raiden]> И эта страна была противником национализма.
<artus> а причем тут нацинализм к сср?
<tagezi> а причем тут татары и мордва? )
<[Raiden]> artus: ты здоров? ссср причем потому, что ты спросил где я учил.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Это коренные жители РФ
<artus> при сср была только одна политика, комунизьм, и она была протев всего что не есть комунизьм, ты так любиш теплое с мягким смешивать)
<artus> [Raiden], ты упорот?
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну тебеи мозг прополоскали.. наверное потому что эта страна была противником национализма, буряты, тувинцы, хакасы и ещё полно людей которые ненавидят русских )
<[Raiden]> artus: Упорот где?
<artus> [Raiden], татары коренные жители рф? с момента создания рф как таковой? или как?
<artus> или с момента обединения ссср? или раньше? царя возьмем ?
<tagezi> [Raiden], причем для них русский -это белый, они даже не знают разници между мордвой и украинцем, все хазаки
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Я думаю иначе. Прополоскали вам. Последние лез 30 )  Вы даже уже не понимаете  к чему приводить национализм и не помните )
<[Raiden]> лет.
<artus> [Raiden], ты какого года рождения?
<tagezi> [Raiden], нет, потому что я сними встречался, и с ними очень тяжело, и они расказывают, как при ссср их унижали, да и до сих пор унижают
<[Raiden]> artus: в момент создания РФ они уже являлись жителями на этой территории.
<[Raiden]> Их иван грозный к московии прицепил, когда казань взял
<artus> [Raiden], доо? а до этого было другое независимое государство?
<[Raiden]> Вот с тех пор они и являюстя коренными жителями России.
<[Raiden]> И РФ тоже.
<artus> [Raiden], или порабощенные стали коренными?
<[Raiden]> Порабощенные? :)
<artus> 23:37:59|      [Raiden] | Их иван грозный к московии прицепил, когда казань взял
<artus> не тупи
<artus> [Raiden], какого ты года рождения почтенный ) мне для себя уточнить
<[Raiden]> artus: ты сам не тупи. Они на равных правах тут были. В верности поклялся тогдашний хан и стали просто ещё  одной влостью\райном.
<[Raiden]> какие в зад порабощенные
<[Raiden]> в рабство их никто не брал
<artus> хе, у них че, варианты были?
<tagezi> [Raiden], вообщето он их захватил, половина деревень вырезав
<artus> они в верности поклялись до того как грозный пришол? да ты упоорот )
<artus> и эти люди про полоскание мозга говорят)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Порабощенный слово означает другое как бы ) Или вам ещё русский язык надо объяснять
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, пришли, наехали, вырезали, приказали присягнуть, под давлением присягнули = порабощены )
<artus> кури словарь
<[Raiden]> Я вам вот что скажу. Национализм пришел в россию с запада, в конце19 начале 20 века.  И был сильно задушен советской властью. Это не есть то что присуще нашему народу. Это то что с запада пришло.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну вообщето военнопленный и концлагерь, конечно больше подойдёт
<artus> канешн, здесь был комунизьм, который являетцо зеркальным отражением нацизма ) нафиг конкуренты )
<[Raiden]> Иа последние годы оно опять произрастает. Скорее всег оне без запада. Т.к. национализм дестабилизирует любое многонациональное государство  и любой регион
<tagezi> [Raiden], сразу видно что из москвы
<[Raiden]> А вы двое просто жертвы политики такой ) И не только вы, потому что национализм он многогранен. Вы ненавидите челвоека, а он ненавидит вас.
<artus> многонациональные государства ненужны) по причине что каждая диаспора будет тянуть одеяло к себе )
<artus> [Raiden], мальчиик, в 3й раз спрашиваю, годков тебе сколько ?
<tagezi> artus, а ты вообще хохол, и западный подпивала )
<[Raiden]> artus: Нужны или нет такие государтсва - значения не имеет. Они просто есть.  И будут. И люди будут смешиваться всё сильнее и рождать нвоые этносы.
<artus> tagezi, мы берем этническую группу )
<[Raiden]> Вот мы например, русские , довольно молодой этнос.
<artus> ты точно упорот
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. мы это кто? ))
<tagezi> я не русский, если что )
<artus> если для тебя русские довольно молодой этнос, чего принимаеш? поделись рецептом
<[Raiden]> примерно в 8-9 веке союз славянских и фино-угорских славян призвал Рюрика. И образовалось государство русь. И потом объединялись племена, ассимилировались
<[Raiden]> и появились Русские
<artus> ууу
<tagezi> фино-угорских славян? о_О
<artus> ладно, фтопку
<tagezi> лол
<artus> я на трезвую такой бред не могу читать )
<tagezi> а японских славян там небыло? )))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: опечатка. Фино-угров и славян
<[Raiden]> А русских да, можно так назвать, мы слявянские фино-угры + ещё много.
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<Scrimmer> трататата
<artus> союз славянских и фино-угорских славян - где очепятка ?
<[Raiden]> союз славянских и фино-угорских племён
<tagezi> блин, а я так надеялся что у меня японская кровь будет )
<[Raiden]> Тогда на этой территории небыло единого государства.
<[Raiden]> те же скандинавы называли эти места гардарикой.
<artus> tagezi, не парся, ты негерийский славянин )
<[Raiden]> Фактически кажыдй город правил )
<[Raiden]> страна городов по нашему
<artus> по вашему это по какому?
<tagezi> по ихнему, чо пристал, дай послушать ))
<[Raiden]> И кстати, если подойти более научно к вопросу. То есть Y-хромосомы, котоыре передаются по мужику.
<[Raiden]> И такой вид хромосом, котоырй присущь славянам, у русских встречается в 50-55? случаев
<[Raiden]> ? - %
<tagezi> artus, он когда осенью за грибами ходил, ничего подозрительного не приносил?
<artus> tagezi, да его до сихпор не отпускает )
<[Raiden]> И есть мысль что папа всех славян жил на балканах всего 300 покалений назад, или 15к лет назад.
<artus> [Raiden], я зна, я , у них Z хромосома
<[Raiden]> А 15к лет назад славян небыло.
<artus> но был папаааа )))
<artus> на балканах ))
<tagezi> один?
<artus> с мамой ))
<[Raiden]> сча скажу
<artus> и сыном рюриком ))
<tagezi> тада нормально. ему было не скучно 0
<[Raiden]> Да был другой этнос. На балканах.  И у 1 мужика  были определеныне изменения в днк, некая другая маркировка.
<[Raiden]> этой хромосомы
<artus> ну ато, 15к лет то в гордом одиночистве не каждый осили)
<[Raiden]> И да, он 1 предок всех ныне живущих людей с такой хромосомой
<artus> аа, ну если у мужика другая маркировка то да )
<tagezi> artus, соабак )
<tagezi> слабак*
<artus> значит предок всех мужиков , ибо чето как то хромособ то 2 на сколько я помню по урокам биологии
<artus> но у меня наверно другая школа была )
<[Raiden]> А теперь представьте что национализм дойдет до использования современной науки.
<[Raiden]> Это надо будет как минимум 50% вырезать
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ну комунизьм же историю уж евыпилил) че ты паришсо)
<[Raiden]> Это конечно крайняя форма. Н омы занем что крайние формы национализма бывают - нам это немцы показали
<artus> у тя и мужики по твоим данным какие то особо племенные есть с мегахромосомами)
<artus> и по ходу ты фигово учил историю ) прям совсем фигово))
<artus> если у тя прям немцы виноваты)
<[Raiden]> И ещё из того что я успел сказать , главный вывод: Все современные этносы по сути смешение более старых. И если кто-то говорит что русские жили миллион лет назад - не  верьте - это тупой фанатик )
<Kyshtynbai> Зашел на аскубунту, там фигава туча вопросов по поводу убунты на маках. Поветрие чтоль какое?
<artus> ты наверно из тех кто в свасти любого происхождения и формы видит символ фашизма))
<Kyshtynbai> Два часа! Дежурство заканчиваецца). Эт радуте.
<artus> [Raiden], канешн, главный славянин же жил 15к лет назад ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> иисус?
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ешо один двоешник?
<[Raiden]> Эта хромосома кстати почти у всех восточно европейких народов есть, но у 100% людей ни в 1 народе нет. И ещё встречается в верхней касте в индии.
<[Raiden]> Там видимо такая картина была. Что тот народ, котоырй стал предками славян ,пришел и в индию. И завоев местных построил кастовую систему по нац признаку.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], чувааак, не взрыай мозг, хромосом всего 2
<[Raiden]> Я говорю об одной Y
<[Raiden]> только там маркеры у неё разные
<artus> а у тя ешо в индии кастовая система по нац признаку? грибочки часом не псилоцибиновые?
<artus> нация у них одна как бе )
<[Raiden]> сча нет, сча её  практически нет. Изживать пытаются. Н ов момент формирования несколько тыс лет назад видимо так было. Потмоу что в потомках низших каст такого вида У-хромосомы нет
<artus> тобиш они безполые штоль?
<artus> и фсе мужики ?
<[Raiden]> Кстати есть ещё 1 мысль. Что первые националисты - это евреи. Потому, то в их писании они богоизбранный народ, а остальные так себе. И на западе такие идеи появились оттуда.
<artus> так бы и сказал что тя выгнали в 3м класе из школы, и на уроки биологии ты не попал, а то развел тут понимаеш )
<[Raiden]> artus: нет,у  них просто другие отличия в этой хромосоме, присущие другим предккам\народам. Или другим веткам расселения людей если угодно )
<artus> [Raiden], ты неповериш, но мутации в ней зависят даже от того в какой ты месности живеш и какие грибы принимаеш) а не только предки и народа ) и да, сама по себе хромосома ниочем) она лиш хранилише днк )
<[Raiden]> она передаётся
<artus> завещанием по наследству :D
<[Raiden]> я позднее может быть дам линк, что бы не быть голословным
<[Raiden]> ну как-то так ))
<artus> год рождения назови же
<[Raiden]> artus: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%BF%D1%8B - вот тут есть таблица.      R1a - это то о чем я говорил.
<[Raiden]> год не важен )
<artus> че, школоло-троль стесняетцо?
<[Raiden]> Не хочу что бы отношение как-либо влияло. Я просто Ник в чате, безвозрастной.
<artus> ясно, значит никто и ниочем
<[Raiden]> У народа папы всех славян , был маркер R1 в общем ) Или даже R , т.е. выше по ступеньке, я уже не помню. Давн оэтим интересовался.
<artus> забей, сказки безимянных тролей не интересны)
<[Raiden]> Судить надо не автора, а суть строк
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> вот по строкам если судить то ваааще клиника :D
<[Raiden]> В общем, если мой краткий пересказ был непонятен, полазийте по ссылкам из линка выше )  Там где-то будет процент таких маркеров у разных народов.
<[Raiden]> что как бы говорит, что национализм не есть хорошо. Человек должен заботиться о членах своег оплемени, о своей стране, а не о том чище он кого-то или не чище )
<[Raiden]> И наша страна ,если вы живёте в РФ , это многонац. страна
<[Raiden]> Та русь кстати, которую Рюрик создал , уже через 200 лет начала по швам трещать и между собой воевать. Но это другая история.  Которую в общем-то неплохо знать, что бы не повторить.
<[Raiden]> Мда, зато не сидели в тишине )) Я афк.
<tagezi> [Raiden], тебе бы ещё историю выучить, и цены бы тебе не было )))
<[Raiden]> Я не историк. Поэтому только какие-то отделные моменты читал\помню.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну из-за это много заблуждений и.. соответственно, ошиочных суждений... но, как и в де, каждому своё ))
<[Raiden]> Мне это не интересно читать. Если бы ты сказал где и привел какой-то довод - это был бы разговор.
<[Raiden]> Я так понял, что вам нравится  прикалываться над тем что я пишу, особенно артусу.
<[Raiden]> Тогда просто скорпирую википедию, что бы вы прикалывались на д ней
<[Raiden]> К середине IX века (согласно летописной хронологии в 862 году) на севере европейской России сложился союз восточно-славянских, финно-угорских и балтских племён
<artus> ну с людьми с альтернативным виденьем реальности весело общатцо же )
<[Raiden]> И вот именно этот союз Рюрика призвал
<artus> особенно с теми кто историю по википедии учат)
<[Raiden]> если можете аргументировать что это не так - буду рад. Можно и в привате
<artus> ну школолотроли обчно другое и не читают )
<artus> и вааще я смотрю сериал  )
<[Raiden]> понятно. Иди читай вождей национализма - это веселее.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> у национализма есть вожди? я хотеть таких веществ :D
<tagezi> [Raiden], да просто тебе не переспорить всёравно, даже если тебе цитаты давать со ссылками
<[Raiden]> конечно да. Есть масса партий в разных странах и вожди. Как и у любых других движений. Мне кажется тебе надо наоборот бросить принимать вещества. А то ты не понимаешь  что пишут )
<artus> куда уж мне до тебя) я хоть понимаю покаместь чего я пишу ) в отличии )
<[Raiden]> А не надо со мной спорить. Надо просто сказать где ошибся и дать инфу которая на это может указать.
<[Raiden]> А дальше я сам разберусь
<[Raiden]> Иначе просто голословие ниочём.
<[Raiden]> я считаю что и я не спорил. Я просто привел некотоыре моменыт котоыре описывают смешение народов в прошлом и в настоящем. Что предполагает что так будет и дальше.
<[Raiden]> даже где-нибудь в прибалтике, где сча национализм особенно крут )
<[Raiden]> можете не соглашаться на здоровье
<tagezi> Великий йог Тибета - Миларепа.
<tagezi> очень странный фильм )))
<[Raiden]> Знакомое имя.
<[Raiden]> Вспомнил, я смотрел фильм , просто Миларепа, 2006 года.
<tagezi> ну, да, их 2 в том году вышло... вот я первую серию друхсерийного посмотрел, странный он какой-то )))
<tagezi> хочу глянуть что Ньинмапа Тулку Сонам Ринпоче наснимал ))) уважаемый человек всётаки
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> тот что я видел по своему забавный. Я был как бы готов к чему-то такому. Про йога и снял тибет...
<tagezi> ладно, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-21
<SnupBag> здесь то надеюсь все русские?)
<[Green]> не все, видимо
<artus> здесь все спят
<SnupBag> я уже привык к этому. у меня уже обед скоро, а полстраны еще спят
<[Green]> вроде с хабаровском не такая уж и большая разница
<SnupBag> я не в хабаровске) даже чуть ближе)
<SnupBag> а кто какой DE пользуется?, какая самая удобная?)
<artus> зелененькая
<SnupBag> зелененькая?) mate что ли?)
<SnupBag> гном такой же кривой еще?
<SnupBag> посоветуйте какие нибудь игрушки прикольные под линукс
<artus> в стиме посмотри
<SnupBag> ну в стиме покупать надо)
<artus> ну не все ))
<SnupBag> ну стим еще ставить надо)
<SnupBag> да интернет у меня не очень, максимум метров 200 скачать могу
<SnupBag> вот и спрашиваю)
<SnupBag> я думал тут сидят суровые линуксоиды, которые жестко холиварят. а тут все такие молчаливые
<rapidsp> тут холиварят на телепатическом уровне
<SnupBag> я уже заметил
<SnupBag> в чате пусто, а в воздухе какая то напряженность
<rapidsp> оттопырь чакры и все услышишь
<SnupBag> уже кажется есть.... только где-то далеко.....
<SnupBag> плохо слышно, с помехами....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хватит эфир засорять
<SnupBag> а для чего тогда этот эфир?)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, взял человека напужал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут таких пужаных...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь dlna сервер собирал? Что лучше мощь процессора или можно использовать возможности видеокарты для транскодинга?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> например вот этот сервер http://www.serviio.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=24
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<SergeyIT> народ подтягивается, вчера в это время  было 38, сегодня 40
<aleksei`> всем ку
<stasdizzi_> всем привет, кто нибудь настраивал "remote rhythmbox"
<stasdizzi_> для анроида или iOS
<stasdizzi_> *?
<tagezi> всем привет
<iFalkorr> ну и тебе здравствуй, незнакомец
<kinder-pingvi> приветствую:)
<kinder-pingvi> у кого-нибудь в файерфоксе работает аппаратное ускорение на флеше?
<kinder-pingvi> у меня только в хроме получилось
<iFalkorr> ну и что тебе еще надо то?
<kinder-pingvi> в файерфоксе работает лучше флеш
<iFalkorr> да ну ты брось
<iFalkorr> там он 11.2
<iFalkorr> а в хроме 11.6
<kinder-pingvi> ну правда я по винде сужу.. )
<kinder-pingvi> на винде в танки онлайн в файерфоксе 60фпс всегда, хоть бы какое мясо не было )
<kinder-pingvi> а в фаерфоксе, что на винде, что на линуксе 30-40фпс)
<kinder-pingvi> я понимаю, это, конечно, максимализм ))) но все же)
<kinder-pingvi> к примеру, фильмы онлайн я на винде смотрю исключительно на файерфокс, потому что все гладенько, плавненько, ничего не дернется, и видео фуллХД соответственно) а на хроме с фуллхд бывают "икания")
<tagezi>  kinder-pingvi, ни разу небыло иканий в хроме... и причем тут винда?
<iFalkorr> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<kinder-pingvi> tagezi, так у тебя, вероятно, нвидиа )
<kinder-pingvi> у нвидиа никогда ничего не икает )
<kinder-pingvi> на стационаре стоит нвидиа.. там вообще все гладко и ничего не настраивал) а тут с радеоном возняк...
<tagezi> kinder-pingvi, у меня интел
<kinder-pingvi> ну еще лучше )
<Hanno4ka> megusta: а ты кто?
<megusta> Hanno4ka: megusta
<megusta> http://frybreadwhitebread.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/me-gusta.jpg?w=3150&h=2400 Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> megusta: ну да... как же я не догадалась? сразу видно, что блондинка)))
<kinder-pingvi> снова задам идиотский вопрос ) любопытсово съело )
<kinder-pingvi> просто тупо скажите, какая у вас оболочка графическая счас стоит?
<Hanno4ka> unity
<Hanno4ka> megusta: мне тебя съесть хочется, у тебя вкусное имя)))
<kinder-pingvi> Hanno4ka, сделай пазязя скрин десктопа)
<Hanno4ka> megusta: у нас в городе есть интересная реклама кафе, там такая простенькая девочка сидит над миской каши, смотрит так на нее, и надпист - есть нужно вкусно, приходи в эльгусто
<kinder-pingvi> а у нас на улице еще появились "ларьки на колесах", так там подают варенную кукурузу)
<kinder-pingvi> если бы еще такие же ларьки с варенной гречкой ездили.. я бы вообще расцеловал бы директора ))
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/4ZzH.png
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: так пойдет?
<kinder-pingvi> Hanno4ka, как раз скомпилить успела :D
<kinder-pingvi> да. а шрифты..  что у тебя за шрифты7
<Hanno4ka> стандартные шрифты, я вообще декстом не меняла практически - обоину, 6 раб столов и действия на углы экрана, все
<megusta> Hanno4ka: дичайший быдлокод, канешн
<Hanno4ka> я что гном2, что юнити не кастомизирую, а вот кеды - да, только так, мне жутко не нравятся стандартные кеды
<Hanno4ka> megusta: поговори мне тут... я не быдлокодер, не надо...
<megusta> нюню
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: а вот что еще я закастомизила - так это полностью вырубила капслок, у меня его теперь в принципе нету, только шифт))))
<Hanno4ka> megusta: а какие у тебя доказательства, что я быдлокодер?
<Hanno4ka> megusta: ты хоть один мой листинг видел?
<kinder-pingvi> я вот как-то пробовал пробовал.. и понял что ГТКшное у меня на ноутбугЭ в 2 раза точно быстрее работает (визуально, конечно же)
<megusta> Hanno4ka: я так сказал:) чем не доказательство:)
<Hanno4ka> megusta: а ты мне не авторитет, в общем как и большинству людей на земле... и вообще, мало кто знает о твоем существовании, и они даже не заметят, если ты просто исчезнешь
<megusta> Hanno4ka: но меня тут знают дольше, чем тебя:)
<kinder-pingvi> http://piccy.info/view3/4306423/83740510cb991eb662838cf077a62338/
<kinder-pingvi> а я тут навоял немного..
<kinder-pingvi> Hanno4ka, какая глубоко убийственная душевная фраза получилась ))
<kinder-pingvi> что мне не нравилось в дефолтном юнити.. огромные окна.. огромные шрифты.. что бедный экранчик ноутбука слишком маленький для всего этого огромного..
<kinder-pingvi> adwatia вообще чуваки мощные, не важно, что это клон макарычей, главное как все это уних получилось то, а..
<megusta> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/13/0321/h_1363861709_9352545_d41d8cd98f.png
<kinder-pingvi> вот задрот же я.. вот важно же мне, чтобы все было красиво ))
<megusta> kinder-pingvi: дык и главное сколько обиды за свой код. значит сомневается в его чистоте. иначе была бы выше этого:)
<Scrimmer> утречко
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: ну да, на ноуте я тоже немного уменьшала шрифты, вернеее точки или как там оно, ставила на 85 вроде, уже не помню
<megusta> Scrimmer: ё
<baronos> "kinder-pingvi: просто тупо скажите, какая у вас оболочка графическая счас стоит?" скажу тупо - стоит оболочка homo sapiens white skins edition
<tagezi>  Scrimmerда уже вечер близиться
<megusta> baronos: слегка помятая и потертая уже?
<Hanno4ka> megusta: да каждый классик для меня как дитя родное....
<baronos> megusta: ага, 26летней версии :)
<kinder-pingvi> baronos, скриншот фстудию :D
<megusta> Hanno4ka: вот и прекрати переживать:)они должны быть самостоятельными:)уметьт самим себя защитить:)
<kinder-pingvi> Hanno4ka, да как же судить о коде, видев только 50строк файла из пицоттыщ файлов )
<megusta> baronos: тыж вроде был моложе
<kinder-pingvi> елки.. так.. я что-то кому-то не туда сказал..
<kinder-pingvi> прошу прощения)
<megusta> kinder-pingvi: он не подкрашен разноцветным выделением. значит быдлокод:)
<kinder-pingvi> ахах )) ну ничего, самое главное чтобы показывал количество открытых/закрытых скоб)
<megusta> kinder-pingvi: скобки - это такой дветысячидвенадцатый
<baronos> megusta: дык время идет :)
<megusta> kinder-pingvi: сейчас хороший код подсвечен разными цветами
<kinder-pingvi> не ну.. то уже проблема ИДЕшки
<kinder-pingvi> мне, ленивому засранцу (простите) не столь важны цветные плюшки, как бы он умел по ctrl+пробел вываливать мне функции и т.д.
<kinder-pingvi> если я инклюдю какой-нибудь хидер.. и уже по ctrl+пробелу она мне вывалит функции, находящиеся в нем.. - сразу 12 балофф, среде зачет)
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: lisp?
<Hanno4ka> я про скобочки...
<kinder-pingvi> не.. я имел ввиду не язык.. а подсветку синтаксиса )
<Hanno4ka> megusta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633695/ - говорит сам за себя, это из моего личного проекта
<megusta> Hanno4ka: вот тут уже нормально:)тут разными цветам раскрашивается:)
<megusta> а там како йто быдлокод был
<Hanno4ka> megusta: не гони, все там прекрасно подсвечивает, хотя да, нужно дракулу поставить, с ней как-то привычней...
<kinder-pingvi> вот так всегда.. 3 этажа комментариев и пол этажа действительно рабочего кода ))
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: проблема всех опенсорсных проектах в отсутсвии документации в коде - хотя бы элементарных комментариев... а тут сразу видно что к чему, какое поведение в методе, что может возвращать и при каких условиях и еще пример использования...
<SergeyIT> комментариев должно быть необходимое и достаточное количество...
<kinder-pingvi> нет нет, ни в коем случае. я не нарекал )) просто так.. "визуально взглянул и пошутил "))
<Hanno4ka> нет, конечно код должен быть самодокументированным, у меня так и есть, но как по мне дополнительное человеческое описание упрощает понимание работы, особенно, если код писался в 3 ночи под градусом...
<Hanno4ka> тем более, что через некоторе время этот код будет сопровождать кто-нибудь другой
<Hanno4ka> а про меня как-то сказали, что у меня очень хороший и читабельный листинг, но понять общую логику очень сложно
<kinder-pingvi> и в комментарии снизу надо обязательно написать что употребляла, чтобы он насинячился тем же коньяком и лучше понимал "не трезвый" код )))
<Hanno4ka> это мой личный опыт, я когда писала диплом, вечером напишу что-нить, поленюсь комменты поставить, а потом пол дня соображаю, как оно работает.. и работает же!
<Hanno4ka> с тех пор я стараюсь ставить комментарии... а еще есть такая привычка - если пишу новый метод, то ставлю коммент для себя лично с кратким описанием, что должно быть в этом методе, тогда получается как-то проще и быстрее его накодить
<megusta> так. надо в ребут
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: а ты кто? Оо
<kinder-pingvi> я на курсовой писал на ассемблере+ винАПИ что-то типа ssh, только без авторизации и в виде службы, имеющей права на все.. и ни единого комментария не поставил, препод на час был закрылся в кабинете с моим курсовым )))
<kinder-pingvi> Hanno4ka, да что ж такое ! ты мне точно этот же вопрос задавала и в конце точно так же "удивленные глазки" выставила.. Оо
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: мммм...... у меня очень корткая память... мы в стиме дружим?
<kinder-pingvi> ни где не дружим)
<kinder-pingvi> видимся второй раз здесь)
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: а первый раз вчера?
<kinder-pingvi> не.. давнее )
<kinder-pingvi> ну если еще и вчера мы это.. тогда три раза)
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: не помню...
<kinder-pingvi> John Petrucci – Tunnel Vision пипец красотища то..
 * Hanno4ka приходится перед уходом домой писать заметку, что делала и на чем отановилась, иначе назавтра будет пол дня вспоминать, что она накануне делала...
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: так напомни, как был первый раз, вернее когда
<kinder-pingvi> да как.. так само, как и сегодня) только наоборот)
<kinder-pingvi> тогда ты сначала сказала "ты кто?" и глазки..
<kinder-pingvi> а теперь после )
<Hanno4ka> млин, я помню, что недавно у кого-то так спрашивала... но не помню когда и у кого...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: не мучай киндера. он тут тоже давно
<Hanno4ka> kinder-pingvi: ааа, ты тут типа давний, но давно не заходил?
<kinder-pingvi> я очень давний, но ооочень редкий )
<Hanno4ka> тогда вспомнила...)))
<kinder-pingvi> захожу когда гуглить лень и лень ждать ответов на форуме м))
<kinder-pingvi> та что ж такое.. куда же я закинул свой второй носок и аккумулятор от ноута..
<kinder-pingvi> аа.. я еще вспомнил, мы тогда вели беседу о жене-ИТшнице и получится ли хорошая пара из двух ИТшников)
<kinder-pingvi> ладно.. всем хорошего дня, убежало я:)
<Scrimmer> а вообще, книги читать интересней чем смотреть фильмы
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: не скажи. как я встретил вашу маму лучше смотреть:)
<Scrimmer> ну, комедии да)
<Scrimmer> хотя сериал слился уже..
 * iFalkorr bitchslap Scrimmer like Marshall slaps Barney
<Scrimmer> suit up!
<Scrimmer> у меня даже есть 2 кодекса братана xD
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: :)
<iFalkorr> хех. черному билли бонсу дали черную метку
<iFalkorr> ирландия
<adminn> есть клиент для Я.Диска под бубунту?
<iFalkorr> ага
<iFalkorr> называется "nautilus"
<iFalkorr> adminn: можно попробовать и dolphin, но он слегка прожорливый
<Scrimmer> есть хто, хто сидит с пиджина?
<andrex> нихохо
<Scrimmer> превед
<andrex> дарофф
<tagezi> Scrimmer, нафига тебе пиджин на кде? ))
<tagezi> или ты опять на юнити съехал? )
<Scrimmer> kde? unity? xDD
<Scrimmer> http://f2.s.qip.ru/j1zuY6C1.png
<andrex> баронос вроль сидел но щас он гдето не тут
<andrex> д*
<Scrimmer> да прост надоело, отваливается часто
<Scrimmer> в сутки ~ 3 раза
<Scrimmer> эх, погодка хороша
<tagezi> Scrimmer, тоесть ты опять на винде? тады тебе на #pigin )))
<Scrimmer> да что же это такое, на выходных опять похолодание
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: фу, изменник
<Hanno4ka> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Hanno4ka> тут с восьмой виндой дружат...
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: и? я не нарушаю ниодного правила, сидя на win8
<sharikoff> @op
<tagezi> Scrimmer, тут обсуждаются только убунту ))) а ты о пиджине на винде спрашиваешь, так что нарушаешь )
<Scrimmer> окей, у меня на убунте 2 дня назад пиджин отвалился 3 раза
<Hanno4ka> ладно бы еще семерка... но восьмая...
<Scrimmer> в чем проблема?
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: на вкус и цвет товарища нет
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да, в чем проблемма?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а фиг его :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, вот, а в следующий раз давай логи и выхлоп с консоли )))
<Scrimmer> ну уж звиняйте
<Scrimmer> бананив нимае
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, он у меня от копи/пасте мышкой иногда падает (1 раз в месяц)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, а вообще стабильно работает
<artus> утра
<andrex> вечера)
<tagezi> artus, ну ты и соня )
<artus> да не, просто только освободилсо)
<artus> ну и если учесть чо лег в 7 утра - мне простительно )
<artus> Hanno4ka, чего кричала ? ))
<artus> sharikoff, Q!
<Hanno4ka> скажите, пожалуйста, я вот сделала своп-раздел. как его автоматически монтировать? и включать, соответственно...
<Hanno4ka> это в fstab прописывать?
<artus> прочитала вики?
<artus> а вообще да
<artus> Hanno4ka, ты раздел делала или в файлег?
<Hanno4ka> artus: раздел, мееня своп-файлег и гибернация в него уже во все дырки поимели... :"(       извините за грубость...
<artus> Hanno4ka, ты еще не пыталась родить гибернацию на проприетарных дровах невидии ))
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, чекак  ? )
<sharikoff> скучно
<artus> и вообще, ты такой занятый и вечнопропадающий стал )
<Hanno4ka> artus: я кричала, что тут постят скрины на восьмерке))
<artus> научи меня чему нить вкусному ))
<tagezi> artus, пельмени варить? )
<artus> Hanno4ka, негоже над больными и увечными стебатцо )
<andrex> как также стать занятым и проподающим...
<Hanno4ka> artus: а я вот лазанью умею готовить)))
<artus> sharikoff, кстааати, вопрос, помниш я яте говорил что у меня с впнкой траблы со скоростью ? оказалось пров зарезал удп хад, куды б ему сказать посмотреть чтоб разрезал? ))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, а кто-то не умеет? о_О
<artus> Hanno4ka, лазаньи зло
<sharikoff> artus: use tcp
<artus> ато чето как то впнко по tcp тааакое зло...
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, ну по тсп канешн сотка, но вот астериск на тсп просто жесть )
<artus> andrex, раскажи че нить интересное
<Scrimmer> artus: утречко тебе
<artus> да, мне )
<andrex> artus, да рассказал бы только нечего.
<andrex> трагедия..
<artus> жадина !
<artus> andrex, видявку в гуглоплюсе у меня глянь последнюю
<andrex> ща посмотрим)
<Hanno4ka> хм... сделала своп-раздел на 20 гигов %), ща посмотрим, как будет гибернироваться)))
<artus> Hanno4ka, Oo
<artus> а че не 250?
<andrex> artus, да чувак крут), он что их все так сложит?
<artus> огааа, смотри до конца, мегакруть
<Hanno4ka> та у меня целых полтеррабайта жесткий))))
<artus> и памяти гигов 30 наверно?
<artus> andrex, ааа, че он творит, смотри вобщем)
<Hanno4ka> нет, 6 гигов
<Hanno4ka> целых 6 гигов)))
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну и зачем тебе 20 свопа?
<andrex> да мало для жаба программиста 6 гигов)
<Hanno4ka> artus: у меня в рабочем состоянии оперативка под завязку занята) чтобы свободней было
<artus> andrex, вобщем я в шоке с дядьки
<andrex> artus, я тоже
<artus> в финале вообще круть )
<SergeyIT> у ханны хост в памяти потерялся
<Hanno4ka> ммммм..... опять не хочет просыпаться...
<baronos> Scrimmer: был я на пиджине, но это убога тварь мне каналы в знц закрывает.
<Scrimmer> да просто не вижу других клиентов, которые поддерживают и icq, и irc
<Scrimmer> нормальных)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, вичат? )
<andrex> telnet
<Scrimmer> мне надо, что бы win + unix
<tagezi> ну телнет и там и там работает )
<tagezi> а вичат.. партируй и наслаждайся )
<artus> ссх на вдску )) а там уже вичатики, да всякие centerim ))
<artus> хотя при большом желании жабир и в вичатик заворачиваетцо) а в жабир асечки заворачиваютцо ))
<artus> а вообще для асечки и телефонки за глаза, а чатик и иксчатом можно , он конечно бесит, но для фона заглаза )
<baronos> artus: и мордокниг туда же и гтолк ))
<baronos> так что вичат рулит и педалит))
<artus> baronos, а мордокниг с гтолком разве не жабир? ))
<baronos> artus: он самый)
<artus> кстати гтолк на телефонке круть ) даже спецэфекты на видево накладывает прикольно )
<artus> baronos, во, те дать для телефонки класную говорилку для оповещения о состоянии батарейки? аля осталось 80% заряда, телефон заряжен и тд )) кульная весч
<baronos> artus: не, спасибо)
<artus> зря ))
<Scrimmer> о флудеры :)
<artus> Scrimmer, сама такая)
<baronos> artus: я уже 10центов за сегодня кое как истратил на связь))
<Scrimmer> а по жопе, девонько моя ?
<artus> @kick Scrimmer попробуй :D
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> artus: атата
<artus> :D
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> го драца
<artus> не, я тя баюс
<Scrimmer> 8)
<tagezi> Scrimmer же в Симсов играет, где там драться то? )
<Scrimmer> там если рассердиться, можно подраться
<Scrimmer> :))
<tagezi> до чего детей довели :(
<Scrimmer> (
<Scrimmer> а игра забавная, столько забавных историй
<Scrimmer> artus: жалею насчет колонок xD
<Scrimmer> комнату качают, да только не могу норм расположить их, что бы мне ок басс шел
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, на уши надень
<artus> и скотчем примотай
<Scrimmer> да мне наоборот на 3 метра от себя поставить надо (
<SergeyIT> басы вредны для здоровья
<Scrimmer> мне доктор разрешил
<SergeyIT> ты докторов слушаешь? =-O
<artus> ога, акустика качает речами дохторов
<SergeyIT> дохтур дисер пишет о влиянии басов на неокрепший мозг... ну или что там есть
<artus> 18ти дюймовый разжижатор моска с дифузором ))
<Hanno4ka> подскажите пожалуйста, почему убунту может не просыпаться после гибернации? то есть она слипится вроде как нормально (дольше, чем просто выключить с высокой загрузкой жесткого), но при включении просто заново стартуется
<Hanno4ka> м, так никто не знает?
<andrex> утнеё склероз наверно у убунты твоей, забывает что надо востанавливацо после спячки а не загружатсо
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а как полечить то? у меня уже на разделе своп... я понимаю, что с файлами проблемы, но тут должно же работать
<Hanno4ka> делал все по вики https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<andrex> я незнаю, невстречалсо, да и кроме того что неработает у тебя я ничего не узнал, логи геде?
<Hanno4ka> хм... ща будут
<andrex> а ты файликсвап убрала из фстаб?
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634249/
<Hanno4ka> lf
<Hanno4ka> да
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634255/
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634259/
<Hanno4ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634260/
<Hanno4ka> делала sudo update-grub и sudo update-initramfs -u, ребутилась
<Hanno4ka> чянт?
<artus> чянт?
<Hanno4ka> чянт = что я делаю не так?
<artus> ааа
<Hanno4ka> буковку пропустила...
<andrex> artus, забыл уже чтоль?
<artus> andrex, да я думал мож какая новая абривиатура есть)
<artus> блин, на улице тепло, но мокрый поводок реально отморозил пальцы (((
<tagezi> игрульки пожрали мозг )
<Hanno4ka> может как-нить отправить в гибернацию с консоли, чтобы логи в какой файл записал? чтобы потом прочитать можно было...
<andrex> емае зачем тебе такой свап?
<artus> Hanno4ka, 12.10?
<Hanno4ka> 12.04
<artus> адин фиг
<artus> Hanno4ka, http://handytutorial.com/enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<Hanno4ka> artus: не, эта менюшка есть
<artus> sudo pm-hibernate работать?
<artus> Hanno4ka, прост в 12.04 поломали хибернейт в свап )
<Hanno4ka> он должен уснуть-проснуться?
<Hanno4ka> ща гляну тогда
<artus> Hanno4ka, ты еще туть?
<artus> ))
<Hanno4ka> долго висел с черным экраном, потом выключился и не включился((
<Hanno4ka> пришлось заново стартовать...
<artus> Hanno4ka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq/ вобщем изучай и сравнивай
<andrex> artus, про камрюху у тебя там случаем не от недовольного владельца камри)?
<artus> andrex, ога, вроде, я там кажись все 5ть частей в кучу склеивал
<Hanno4ka> artus: я по этой вики и делала все (((
<artus> Hanno4ka, знать забей )
<artus> когда система грузитцо 20 секунд - хибернейт ненужен )
<andrex> нефиг делать, сломай, не чиниться,забей)
<Hanno4ka> artus: но я не могу без гибернации((( каждый день открывать все прилаги... и не помнишь, что там было и на чем остановился...
<artus> andrex, да дело в том что хибернейт совсем сломали) есть метод танцев со свапом в файл, но там такие пируеты надо выписывать что нафиг надо)
<andrex> ясно
<artus> Hanno4ka, ммм, галочку - открыть закрытое не ?
<artus> Hanno4ka, и ваааще, терминалка с сервера - няняня )) пусть одмины виртуализацию осваивають)
<Hanno4ka> мне каждый раз нужно стопить сервак с прилагой, которую разрабатываю, а мне нужно сохранять состояние
<Hanno4ka> да какой сервер? это мой комп рабочий...
<artus> ммм, а нафига ты его вообще тушиш?
<artus> в режиме простоя оно как бе не жреть) да и не хибернейт а слип - заглаза )
<artus> упс выпроси у начальства, и не страдай фигней с хибернейтами)
<Hanno4ka> проблема в том что при таком вырубится чвет - и хана
<Hanno4ka> мне не нужен упс, мне нужен хибернейт
<artus> Hanno4ka, bnt 800ap спасет отца русской демократии)
<Hanno4ka> artus: поясни
<artus> буит тебе в рабочем состоянии держать машинку минут 25, а в слипе так вообще пару суток )
<Hanno4ka> мне нужна гибернация
<artus> ну игибернируй ))
<andrex> упс все же поудачней хибернейта
<artus> нет, пусть гибернирует на 20ти гиговый свап ) программеры такие программеры
<andrex> при исчезновении питания реском сохоанить данные свои не успееш, а темпаче в хибернейт убежать)
<andrex> блин почти как еда сказал
<artus> да и как будет приятно узнать что забыла сохранить а из гибернейта не разгибернейчиваетцо) а там ешо и фс заплющилась )
<artus> мало ли ) с бунтой бывает )
<andrex> летунка млин
 * andrex думал сказать пилотка, но решил что не так поймут ещё
<Anton2d> Нужен небольшой хелп по скрипту, вот у меня такая конструкция
<Anton2d> LODEV=`sudo losetup -fv "$1" | tail -n1 | awk '{print $NF}'`
<Anton2d> Работает она хорошо, но есть проблема, мне нужно получить код возврата первой команды losetup
<Anton2d> echo $? - возвращает код последней команды.
<Anton2d> Есть идеи как колучить код первой в такой конструкции ?
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Fail!
<andrex> воткнуть её после losetup, больше мыслей нет ибо незнаю я баш почти
<Hanno4ka> ааа!!! Я ЭТО СДЕЛАЛА!!!!! ))))
<andrex> капс зло вырви его)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: у меня нету капса))) у меня только шифт!
<andrex> а пофиг, вырви оба
<Scrimmer> шифт для слабых
<Scrimmer> дерзкие ребята юзают капс
<andrex> и получают капсом по капсу
<Hanno4ka> а сего-то для просыпания надо было писать вместо ууид всяких название свопраздела типа /dev/sda5
<Anton2d> andrex, не совсем понял твою мысль, как мне выдернуть код завершения
<Anton2d> Как бы его в переменную сохранить в отдельную.. может быть
<kinder-pingvi> Господа присяжные.. нуждаюсь в вашей помощи..)
<artus> phz
<Anton2d> с у четом того что конструкцию трубы разделять крайне нежелательно
<artus> зря
<kinder-pingvi> решил поиграться с частотй процессора.. и здесь вот беда меня оковала.. когда-то работало, а теперь вот не работает и не понимаю почему..
<kinder-pingvi> acpi-cpufreq стоит драйвер на мой intel core 2 duo t6500
<artus> Anton2d, как вариант приши переменную в /tmp/zzz
<kinder-pingvi> ЗЫ это ноутбук.. через cpufreq-set -g powersave -c 0 (и так же на 1) выставляет говенрор, все окэй.. но проблема - частота не изменяется...
<artus> а там уже делай с ней чего хош )
<kinder-pingvi> current CPU frequency is 2.10 GHz. - так и остается.. хоть и светит, что говернор сменился на паверсейв..
<artus> kinder-pingvi, попытка экономии 15 ватт ? ))
<kinder-pingvi> да ! )
<Anton2d> artus, ну не понимаю я как её выдернуть > это же будет переадрессация вывода, а мне надо ошибку переадрессовать
<kinder-pingvi> а то батарейка чуть поддохла..
<kinder-pingvi> хелм ми плиз )
<kinder-pingvi> гугл мне не помог)
<Anton2d> sudo watch -n0,5 'cpufreq-info | grep -i "current CPU"'
<Anton2d> потесть, может он меняется всё таки ?
<artus> touch /tmp/zzz &&sudo losetup -fv > /tmp/zzz  && cat /tmp/zzz | tail -n1 | awk '{print $NF}'`  && cat /tmp/zzz | четотамешо, и так далее и тому подобное
<kinder-pingvi> Anton2d,   current CPU frequency is 2.10 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).
<kinder-pingvi>   current CPU frequency is 2.10 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).
<kinder-pingvi> простите, флудонул
<artus> иваааще, если это не однострочник то заноси в переменные и делай че хош с ними
<kinder-pingvi> ну просто странно то, что говернор то меняется !
<kinder-pingvi> я поставил паверсейв - все, он паверсейв и в инфо светит ! но частота осталась прежней О_о
<artus> kinder-pingvi, usb и сетевую уже отключал? ))
<artus> они жруть поболее проца )
<Anton2d> ты переадрессовал сейчас вывод команды. А мне надо код завершения!
<kinder-pingvi> artus, конечно )
<artus> извращенец)
<artus> Anton2d, че делать то должно по факту?
<kinder-pingvi> Anton2d, в каком смысле код завершения?.. или это не мне было ? )
<Anton2d> Мне нужно дальше в скрипте знать, выполнился ли лоусетап верно или нет
<Anton2d> exit
<artus> Anton2d,  мне нужно получить код возврата первой команды losetup ? так вот, код возврата первой команды у тя буит в zzz
<Anton2d> $? - вот это мне надо
<artus> ты читаеш чего тебе пишут то? ))
<artus> а с ним ты уже делай че хош, хош грепай, хош ешо чето делай
<artus> можеш даже сравнивать паралельно и по очереди )
<artus> оно у тя всяко будет лежать в переменной )
<Anton2d> Это вывод, а не код возврата команды.. балин, ну не знаю как объяснить еще. Сейчас.
<artus> ну так определись как )
<kinder-pingvi> даже когда делаю cpufreq-set -f 1200000 , команда выполняется, не ругается, все ок. Но cpufreq-info -f все равно светит 2100000 О_о
<Anton2d> sudo losetup -fv dgffdl
<Anton2d> └──▶ echo $?
<Anton2d> 1
<Anton2d> В случае удачного выполнения, код будет = 0
<kinder-pingvi> и в dmesg ничего нету, никаких ошибок.. вафля полная
<artus> Anton2d, эммм, а че ты делаеш то ?
<Anton2d> Ну в целом жто скрипт для подключения образа всего винта, как кучи ризделов на нём к /dev/mapper
<artus> эммм
<Anton2d> Имеем образ винта, получаем устройства типа таких: /dev/loop0p7        90984448   130043903    19529728   83  Linu
<Anton2d> с помощь kpartx - утилитка очень полезная, как раз для этого.
<artus> не, я таким не извращался ) если винты жать , я б их в сквашфс жал
<Anton2d> Суть в том что я получаю доступ к разделом на монтирования, запись чтение и т.д.
<Anton2d> Как с обычным винтом можно работать.
<Anton2d> Но вопрос то вроде мой совсем простой.
<artus> я просто не пойму чего ты хочеш, а так да, простой )
<Anton2d> ну вот глянь где я вывод сделал про echo $?
<artus> Anton2d, я не пойму зачем эта выборка то ?
<Anton2d> что бы знать что что то пошло нетак, и скрипт далее не наделал что попало.
<Anton2d> но чтение из $? после всей кнструкции у меня выводит код завершении от последней команды в трубе, тоесть от awk
<artus> а тебе чего надо?
<artus> ты определись, тебе от всей конструкции выхлоп надо или только от лупсетапа?
<Anton2d> от losetup мне надо код получить и проверить
<artus> ну дык читай что я выше тебе писал
<Anton2d> sudo losetup -fv > /tmp/zzz ?
<artus> ну да
<artus> а потом уже обрабатывай ее в разных вариантах и бери разные выхлопы
<Anton2d> Это будет вывод команды... балин. Мне нужен код возврата 0 или 1. Парсить этот вывод и искать там ошибки это мазахизм
<Anton2d> Я уверен можно проще.
<artus> бааалин, не тупииии
<artus> тебе с одного выхлопа надо 2 результата , так ?
<artus> вот и обрабатывай их или по очереди , или паралельно
<artus> а не сваял непонятную конструкцию и сам не знаеш чего тебе надо
<artus> тебе не 100500 строк кода с пресом коментариев ваять, от лишней строки не развалишся )
<Anton2d> 1 мне нужен вывод всей конструкции в переменную LODEV - это работает. 2. Мне нужен код возврата из losetup - оба действия за раз.
<Anton2d> ладно пойду читать маны про переадрессацию выводов, ошибок и т.д. надо подругому делать чую на if then
<artus> было бы че оптимизировать) да и оптимизировать имеет смысл когда работает)
<kinder-pingvi> заработало !
<kinder-pingvi> решение конечно оказалось очень смешным...
<kinder-pingvi> вместе с cpufrequtils у меня еще стоял пакет cpufreqd, он еще ставил какой-то свой демон.. Снес пакет, ребутнулся - все работает
<artus> Anton2d, ну да, сначала просто выхлоп, если иф устраивает то дальше парсиш и делаеш че надо , хоть с повтором команды но грепом по другим строкам
<Anton2d> повтор команды нельзя делать, она назначит второе loop устройство. Парисить вывод, на ошибки, кода для этого есть код возврата... бред
<Anton2d> *когда
<artus> ну развлекайся)
<artus> как бы не оказалось что ты мегакостыль который маунтом разруливаетцо строиш)
<Anton2d> нет, не разруливается. Попробуй ка замаунти образ винта с кучей разделов без kpartx
<artus> эммм, sudo mount -o loop zzz /mnt/xxx ?
<baronos> artus http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMzMjY
<Anton2d> нет, это получится с образом только одного раздела, но не винта
<artus> дооо?
<artus> хотя хз, я как то не извращался , а вопрос для себя, нафига оно вообще надо то ?
<artus> может мне тоже надо )
<artus> а тупо losetup  /dev/loop0 /home/somefile.dsk не? нафига 100500 проверок непонятно для чего )
<artus> лупов у тебя и так как грязи, куда скажеш монтировать - туда и прибет
<NoOova_> Господа
<artus> да и окромя как для шифрования - лупить смысла не вижу
<NoOova_> слышали закрывается компания владелец фринода?
<artus> а просто так хранить в имаджах - извращение  )
<artus> NoOova_, совсем?
<andrex> свой подымем
<andrex> у мня уже есть заготовка локальная))
<NoOova_> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36445
<artus> NoOova_, дык нам не холодно не жарко) сервера то останутцо работать)
<andrex> угу
<artus> я думал уже востание можно организовывать :D
<andrex> ломать фринод
<Kinder-Pingvi> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> ррр, ненавижу все клиенты кроме вичата
<artus> ну дык )
<artus> обновить piwik или не обновлять, вот в чем вопрос
<andrex> ненавижу все клиенты
<baronos> ты просил че то напомнить через 3 часа
<artus> точно, надо втску настроить
<andrex> artus, у тебя теперь личный органайзер? я такойже хочу))
<artus> andrex, хеее, незаслужил ))
<andrex> пичаль
<artus> но могу поделитцо )
<andrex> да не, обойдусь, у меня память хорошая, тьфу тьфу тьфу...
<artus> хм, обновилось и вроде даже не сломалось
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-21_19-17-38_shot.png няяяшно
<Kyshtynbai> Поцоны, настраиваю постфикс. Если с удаленной машины конекчусь телнетом localhost 25 и посылаю письмо на gmail - всё ок. Если коннекчусь с локальной машины по домену domen.ru 25 - то ошибко relay access denied. Это нормально?
<artus> нормально
 * artus перевел почтовики на яндехс и не паритцо
<Kyshtynbai>  мрси.
<Kyshtynbai> там магазин онлайн.оне не хотят яндексу.
<artus> дураки)
<artus> а им не пофиг или как ? всеравно адреи вида mail@magazin.ru
<artus> *с
<artus> темпаче нафиг для магазина постфиксы всякие )) спамом заниматцо? гогномагазин значит ))
<Kyshtynbai> та я не спорю. А как сделать mail@gamazin.ru ? MX запись зафигачить?\
<artus> Kyshtynbai, https://pdd.yandex.ru/
<Kyshtynbai> Прииикольна.
<artus> угу
<artus> у меня даж синкануло базу писем с вендосервака на яндекс двухгиговую
<artus> когда переводил одних
<Kyshtynbai> Шайтан"
<Kyshtynbai> !
<Kyshtynbai> Поцоны вопрос. Как при загрузке вызывать граб меню?
<baronos> шифт в помощь
<baronos> зажиммай при запуске пк и держи
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<baronos> http://www.agentura.ru/news/28144/
<^DEMOSS^> baronos:  ужос )   http://pastebin.com/6d3XQ0rP
<baronos> ништяк, буковки латинские!
<nyaxa> Всем добрый вечер. У меня проблема, apt-get не хочет ставить ни Вайн, ни Скайп, пишет, что у меня есть битые пакеты.
<nyaxa> Что делать?
<baronos> добить их
<nyaxa> Как?
<baronos> !paste | сюда вывод конечный покажи
<ubuntuhelp> сюда вывод конечный покажи: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<nyaxa> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<nyaxa>  wine : Зависит: wine1.5 но он не будет установлен
<nyaxa> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<artus> nyaxa, http://askubuntu.com/questions/164587/how-can-you-unhold-remove-a-hold-on-a-package
<nyaxa> Ничего не понятно. =/
<artus> бывает)
<nyaxa> Ага.
<[Green]> nyaxa: рассказывай, как ты до этого докатился
<nyaxa> Сам не понял. % )
<[Green]> куришь?
<nyaxa> Нет.
<[Green]> хоть что то помнишь? :)
<nyaxa> Нет. :С
<artus> nyaxa, а зря, маны покуривать надо :D
<nyaxa> А они вставляют хотя бы?
<baronos> о дааа!
<artus> еще как, крышу сносит )
<nyaxa> Окей, попробую...
<[Green]> nyaxa: вспомни, может репы менял или еще чего-нибудь делал?
<[Green]> так проще будет, чем гадать
<nyaxa> Добавил огромную кучу репозиториев.
<[Green]> воо
<artus> ну это уже не лечитцо))
<[Green]> =)
<nyaxa> Как так?
<artus> крайняя стадия заболеваания плюшкинства )
<nyaxa> Я пологал, что чем их больше - тем лучше.
<nyaxa> Вот и добавил 20 с лишним штук.
<artus> тогда терпи )
<nyaxa> Чего терпеть?
<nyaxa> Нужно решать проблему.
<mayday> прочитал, так и не понял зачем добавлять огромную кучу репозиториев :)
<nyaxa> Что бы были...
<artus> mayday, слабак ) а просто так слабо? ))
<[Green]> artus: помоги человеку, я кушаю)
<artus> [Green], уу ты каакой )
<mayday> artus: ну есть от делать нечего, как вариант :)
<mayday> если*
<artus> nyaxa, береш переводчик и переводиш ссыль что я дал ) и сносика нафиг свои репы )
<artus> все, стоб остались только дефолтные )
<nyaxa> Как определить, какие убирать?
<artus> а опосля фпдейт-апгрейд )
<artus> те которые добавлял) вспоминай  )
<nyaxa> % )
<artus> tagezi, ааагааа!!!
<tagezi> artus, ага )))
<nyaxa> Пойду ка я спать. Сложный этот ваш Линукс. =/
<nyaxa> Всем спокойной ночи.
<mayday> :D
<artus> эх, слабак )
<[Green]> блин, жалко его небыло, когда мы тестировали 5.10
<artus> ))
<artus> может надо было его отправить тестить 5.10? ))
<[Green]> не, жалко парня)
<[Green]> а может и девочку
<[Green]> хз
<baronos> напиши ему попам сообщение он уже наврено в винде  nyaxa (~nyaxa@5.166.59.210) :D
<baronos> попап*
<[Green]> sharikoff: положи пулемет на место
<artus> он в засаде :D
<[Green]> мы ждем нападения ктулху?
<artus> может просто на поусту заснул )
<[Green]> может грибочков на посту переел? :)
<artus> не, рейден с ним вроде не делилсо :D
<[Green]> да кто их знает)
<baronos> ну да, москвичи не предсказуемые)
<[Green]> sharikoff: гражданин начальник, можно обратиться?
<tagezi> artus, апять ты райдена забанил? ))
<tagezi> вроде вчера весело было ))
<artus> tagezi, ога, пока никто не видит)
<[Green]> тут еще и рейденов банят?
<artus> гг
<artus> да он как то сам справляетцо с этим
<artus> во, упал под тумбочку
<[Green]> сам себя банит:
<[Green]> ?
<tagezi> ))
<artus> причем не доходя до канала
<artus> на уровне прова наверно
<[Green]> жесть. суровые челябинские рейдены))
<artus> ниче, ща он наберет рссок и вернетцо нас просвещать )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/inv03
<[Green]> tagezi: что это?
<tagezi> телефон )
<[Green]> работает на ubuntu?
<artus> ахххаахаа
<tagezi> [Green], фиг знает, там написано: фашион. и всё )
<tagezi> типа теперь такое можно )
<tagezi> модно*
<artus> а меня еще злым называют) ща тя грин зобанит :D
<[Green]> да вот подумываю, жесткую ip маску нарисовать или нет)
<[Green]> artus: а ваще, я сегодня добрый)
<[Green]> людей как то маловато
<[Green]> artus: всегда так?
<[Green]> +-10 ?
<artus> не, обычно около 60 +\- 10
<[Green]> наверное ночью меньше
<[Green]> на убунту 1800 человек
<artus> а толку
<tagezi> да всёравно все молчат
<tagezi> чаще всего
<artus> тут просто половина ботов видать повылетала )
<[Green]> о чем это говорит?
<[Green]> о том, что россияне умнее
<[Green]> у них нет проблем)
<[Green]> artus: это так и есть
<tagezi> или о том что они печатать неумеют )
<artus> ну когда по полтора года висят ни слова не муркнув только летая туда сюда , и за 2 года нислова не грепаетцо, то о чем говорить то)
<[Green]> artus: 4 года назад 105 человек было, видел?
<artus> ога
<[Green]> видно все в жабе
<artus> да нет там никого
<artus> просто видать совсем дурдом и кровавая гебня на форуме разгулялась, вот народ и подзабил
<tagezi> самые троли в гугл+ свалили, там не банят  ))
<artus> да там и тролить безсмысленно)
<tagezi> да не.. сегодня весть день в сообществе обсуждают клавиатуру ))
<artus> надыть почистить
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115835125520018530019/posts/KXCjohZB8uA
<artus> а хотя пусть развлекаютцо
<artus> вроде культурно все
<tagezi> добрый ты сегодня )
<artus> мдя, туда уже переползли с вопросами как крутить альсамиксер
<Karmahacker> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<Karmahacker> мщ)
<Karmahacker> сори опечатка
<Karmahacker> я только подключился
<Karmahacker> можно вопрос задать ?
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> блин. я забыл как ботом командовать на такие вопросы :D
<artus> Kyshtynbai, маладца ))
<Kyshtynbai> artus:  ^_^.
<artus> ладно, я за какавой
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, ты его напугал )
<Kyshtynbai> может он набирает :) . ПОдождём.
<tagezi> и сейчас вылезет чегото очень много нечитаемого? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Не исключено!
<Karmahacker> :) нет я форум читал не пугаетесь
<tagezi> )
<Karmahacker> как мне на VPS установить графическую оболочку реально ли это ?
<artus> Karmahacker, я с вдски в крузис 3й на ультра играл ) реально )
<Karmahacker> хыхы
<Karmahacker> ну у меня проще задачи конечно )
<Kyshtynbai> artus: через икс-форвардинг )).
<[Green]> только вот зачем??
<Kyshtynbai> хороший вопрос!
<artus> а чтобы в гедите править конфиги ))
<Kyshtynbai> пусть откроет для себя нано).
<Karmahacker> мне нужен работающий firefox
<Kyshtynbai> на впске? фор зе лав оф год, зачем? На крайняк есть links
<Karmahacker> да на впс ))
<Kyshtynbai> я не представляю себе задачи которая так бы решалась).
<Karmahacker> ставил на windows server, но он память ест как конь
<Karmahacker> сервер на ubuntu дешевле и памяти больше
<Karmahacker> )
<Karmahacker> нужно запускать imacros на мозиле
<Kyshtynbai> Тебе зачем графика и браузер на сервере, ааа?
<Karmahacker> а как иначе решить задачу ?
<Kyshtynbai> А задача-то какая? imacros это аддон для файрфокса который формы заполняет вроде?
<Karmahacker> да верно
<Karmahacker> нехочу  гонять его на своем компе, решил вывести его на сервер пусть там работает
<artus> Karmahacker, любой консольный браузер и скрипт для автозаполнения
<artus> вобщем owncloud на апачике чето не совсем сьедобен, будем тестить на негинксе
<Karmahacker> Artus , я не силен в работе с консолью, по этому вариант с Фаирфоксом, пока видится более доступным из возможных
<Karmahacker> у imacros  есть версия и под линукс  но она стоит 300 баксов
<artus> сделаю автокликер за 150$ :D
<Karmahacker> )
<Karmahacker> я уже сделал
<Karmahacker> осталось запустит на  сервере
<Karmahacker> )
<Karmahacker> запустить
<artus> ща гляну где были исходники накручивалки дропбокса и скажу чего к чему) там ток по табу жамкать да текст вносить) фокс в принципе ненужен )
<Karmahacker> у меня инстаграм
<artus> да пофигу в пинципе )
<Karmahacker> )
<Kyshtynbai> Дело незабвенного Дениски Попова живёт и процетает: http://sporaw.livejournal.com/153328.html .
<artus> Kyshtynbai, с подключением
<Kyshtynbai> С подключением чего-с?
<artus> кстати никому ненадо скрипт дозвона для анидаты 500а ? ато оказываетцо есть в загашнике)
<artus> интернета)
<Kyshtynbai> нипонял)
<artus> а резалку cue на флаки никому не надо?
<artus> сколько оказываетцо у меня всякого есть :D
<artus> Karmahacker, во, в принципе тебе надыть только xte из специфического )
<Kyshtynbai> а нету скритпа "сделать зашибись" :) ?
<artus> есть ;)
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхыхы выкладывай. Такой срикт ящитаю можно в офф репы добавить.
<Kyshtynbai> *скрипт.
<artus> хм, а хде моя искалка и валидировалка проксей
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36461
<kinder-pingvi> ничего себе решение )
<kinder-pingvi> хотя а что.. убунта очень перспективно...
<[Raiden]> если китайцы часть наработок будут возвращать, то возможно развитие\улучшение убунты ускорится
<kinder-pingvi> 1/6 населения признала убунту офф осью) да.. думаю из убунты вообще сделают красотище..
<[Raiden]> http://bezformata.ru/content/Images/000/037/249/image37249860.jpg
<kinder-pingvi> как называется эта вот штука... когда в средах программирования по Ctrl+space вываливатся список методом и т.д.?
<[Raiden]> автокомплишен?
<kinder-pingvi> во.. да..
<kinder-pingvi> че-то не догоню... раньше в кодблокс вроде. инклудил.. вроде было что-то. а счас что не инклудю.. те же sys/types.. нифига нету..
<kinder-pingvi> какая бы среда с автокомплишном хорошо запилянным есть или где получше бы работало...
<artus> вааапрос, gt440 как оно?
<kinder-pingvi> ты имеешь ввиду в плане совместимости или как сама карточка? )
<[Raiden]> 550 ок. Брал для прохождения кризиса2 и Rage
<[Raiden]> ещё с этой кажется серии стали декодится 5 кодеков через вдпау, что в общем-то мало существенно
<[Raiden]> а может и раньше
<artus> ну у меня 8600 на 512 метров, а дают эту на 2 гига, думаю пойдеть
<[Raiden]> у меня 1гб
<[Raiden]> да и не в размере дело, производительность видеокарты больше зависит от версии и частоты гпу и шины обмена с рам
<[Raiden]> в прочем в линуксе не так важно )
<artus> ну не скажи, 512 совсем в притык
<[Raiden]> смотри обзоры с тестами на винде. Если устроит , бери 440
<[Raiden]> так проще )
<artus> [Raiden], мне ее безвоздмездно дають, по ходу думать смысла нет
<[Raiden]> тогда да
<artus> воо, завтра поеду сервак соберу и если сростетцо дам погонять по удаленке в кризис на виртуалке :D
<[Raiden]> крутое корейское оружие http://img11.nnm.ru/9/2/2/7/f/f0e7c1020dc2d930620f3b0c5e6.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/3/7/3/f/e/bad354248059c2a6e4d016cef76.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-22
<kinder-pingvi> последняя картинка очень чувственно )
<kinder-pingvi> ушел я баю бай
<kinder-pingvi> споки всем)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2013/03/19/642947/galaxy-s4-geekbench-benchmark.jpg
<pahom> hi all
<Hanno4ka> hi people! сегодня ПЯТНИЦА!!!
<andrex> дарофф
<sharikoff> whois 91.221.68.1 | grep person
<sharikoff> whois zeleniy.org |grep "Admin Email"
<sharikoff> =))
<SergeyIT> Зеленый у нас один
<Hanno4ka> whois zeleniy.org |grep "Admin Email"
<Hanno4ka> а это вообще что?
<andrex> sharikoff, это твое чтоль?
<sharikoff> да
<kinder-pingvi> народ... здрасте )
<kinder-pingvi> кто-нибудь программит в qt creator?
<baronos> да, программят!
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjPWimyFYrU
<kinder-pingvi> та разобрался... мигрировал же на юнити.. а там по дефолту среда запуска откомпиленного проекта вроде x-terminal-emulator
<kinder-pingvi> что не запускаю - тупо белый экран... не мог понять какого... поставил на xterm теперь все ок)
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Привет
<[Raiden]> Тебе как папе будет интересно, наверное ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjPWimyFYrU
<tagezi> [Raiden], спасибо, я позже гляну, сейчас убегать нужно
<[Green]> sharikoff[aw]: торгуешь человеко-роботами?
<iFalkorr> artus: ты. злодей. где ты?
<andrex> гг
<iFalkorr> andrex: а что. этот сволосюга мне подсказал новый сериал. будто у меня есть время смотреть 3 сезона интересной нямки
<iFalkorr> а ведь смотрю
<andrex> а ято сериалто класный кстати))
<andrex> ч*
<andrex> я тебе не посоветовал пото му что знал, что потом ухи гореть будут)
<iFalkorr> а ты точно про тот же сериал говоришь?
<andrex> вот теперь артус расхлебываеть...
<andrex> да
<iFalkorr> и что за сериал по твоей версии?
<andrex> iFalkorr, про сукуба девушку который) фейри там всякие итд
<iFalkorr> ну да. lost girl
<andrex> iFalkorr, мне в нем только одно ненравится, её похождения в каждой серии
<iFalkorr> шшшш
<iFalkorr> за спойлеры накажу
<Hanno4ka> как посмотреть, какой проц у меня стоит?
<andrex> угу
<Hanno4ka> и графика?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: отвинти крышку и смотри
<Hanno4ka> и вообще какое железо внутри?
<iFalkorr> ну можно и lshw заюзать
<iFalkorr> но отвертка надежней
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: меня одмины это... того.. за такое...
<andrex> ты их в серверной замкни, и сиди разбирай потихоньку
<[Raiden]> да , или hwinfo , название мамы ещё видно обычно в dmidecode
<SnupBag> ко мне пришел друг, увидел мою убунту с иконками фаенза и красивой темой. Сказал что за линуксом будущее и сразу же попросил установить ему убунту. сидел, говорил как это здорово, что-то делать в системе руками и вообще. сегодня я ему написал, спросил как
<SnupBag>  дела. он сказал: щас скрин кину. смотрю: стоит ХР как ни в чем не бывало. теперь он со мной даже не разговаривает
<iFalkorr> и пральна делает
<iFalkorr> я б тож с тобой не разговаривал
<iFalkorr> советовать линукс людям.. дожили
<SnupBag> что это так?)
<iFalkorr> советовать надо то, что работает
<SnupBag> я ему ни слова не говорил
<SnupBag> я просто сидел играл.
<SnupBag> он подошел что-то распечатать хотел
<Hanno4ka> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ это что за он?
<SnupBag> ему самому понравилось.
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: это обогреватель
<SnupBag> кстати, какая обычная температура для атлона?)
<Hanno4ka> да я тут ноут хочу купить, вернее ультрабук для понтовости, но чтобы хорошо работал. в железе я вообще никак(((
<Hanno4ka> мне тут вообще макбук аир посоветовали купить... но похерить макось и поставить убунту - это же полное извращение же будет?
<SnupBag> ну на маке да
<misha777> надо фирмы apple покупать из серии AIR
<[Raiden]> Ну, если ты находишся тут, то может и нет. Не для тебя.
<iFalkorr> andrex: о. а она еще на неплохом русском говорит. почти без акцента американского
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: i will cut you, bi**h
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: если ты станешь сносить макоси на макбуке
<[Raiden]> Только мне кажетяс это не самый дешевый способ устанвоки убунты. Если вообще в этом цель.
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: железо должно работать с тем, что под него писалось
<[Raiden]> Железо у маков такое же сча
<[Raiden]> ну может кроме разрешения экрана
<[Raiden]> если ретина
<andrex> iFalkorr, а это её подружка кактам её Тензи или както так
<Hanno4ka> я было щупала айпад, сначала было так "ёптыть... как бысто", а потом "а чё я это не могу сделать, и это, и где вообще файловый менеджер.. что? нужен айтюнс для синхронизации? да полшло это г-но в лес!"
<SnupBag> Hanno4ka, у меня также было, когда я решил песенку какую-то скачать...)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=125272.0 если не боишься готовых бинарников
<[Raiden]> там как-то выходят люди из этого. У меня есть знакомая с айфоном, она как-то через флешку без айтюнса переносит инфу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это если айфон джейбрейкнуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и из сидии всяких вкусностей понаставить
<[Raiden]> В прочем, если ты себе купишь макбук, и там будет макос, то проблемы синхры через айтюнс не будет, он там есть по умолч.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о пока тут умы канала вопрос задам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Если на серваке без иксов делать транскодинг ffmpg то есть вариант задействовать мощу видеокарты или тут только процом?
<[Raiden]> Но я бы взял лично ультрабук от тошибы или леновы какой-нить. желательно с видеокартой от нвидиа, если нужна скорость от видеокарты и безпроблемность, либо с интел.
<SnupBag> да любой ноут, лишь бы не со встроенной видюхой
<[Raiden]> и если именн опод линукс. И конечн опосле прочтения какие модели заводятся целиком
<[Raiden]> против встроенных я ничего не имею, если это не радеон.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем радеон не угодил?
<SnupBag> а что с радеоном не так?)
<[Raiden]> традиционно вознёй с дровами.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде открытые уже вполне себе. если сильно не играть. а на ультрабуке это само собой неразумеющееся
<SnupBag> у меня норм все)
<[Raiden]> Ну, такое моё мнение, что радеон надо покупать в последнюю очередь. Вы можете иметь другое.
 * JohnDoe_71Rus пробовал флешку с lubuntu 12.04 на ноуте с amd A6 кажется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно что не заработала клава и тач
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но была под рукой мыша безпроводная. она завелась сразу
<Hanno4ka> а вот такой вопрос, если стоит супер-пупер видиокарта, но игры не играются и видео не смотрится, то в такой видюхе нету смысла? или все-таки для некоторых вычислений задачи с проца перебрасываются ей?
<Hanno4ka> ммм... а вот это интересно - ходить по магазинам с загрузочной флешкой...
<SnupBag> кстати да)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и камера работает, и звук, и микрофон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и можно на флешку поставить скриптики-тесты для оборудования. позапускать
<SnupBag> вот что у меня не работает никогда, так это сканер на МФУ. и не знаю что с ним делать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну тут от модели ноутбука думаю не зависит
<SnupBag> ни у кого нету МФУ samsung scx3200
<SnupBag> да не ноут у меня)
<SnupBag> норм комп) настольный)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну от комповых железок тоже не зависит
<Kyshtynbai> Hanno4ka: можно блюююрей рипы смареть декодируя видеокартой
<Kyshtynbai> или рендеры рендерить в блендере видеокартой же.
<SnupBag> я вообще интересуюсь, вдруг у кого из присутствующих такая проблема была)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: а насчет транскодинга, все таки не знаешь получится задействовать видео или нет?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Видеокарту можно использовать для каких-либо вычислений, но конкретно под линукс такого пользовательского софта практически нет.
<[Raiden]> Исключение несколько брутфорсеров паролей
<[Raiden]> В винде же в основном ковертеры видео  могут использовать и вроде бы последние версии фотошопа
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: в лине на данный момент скорее всег онет, только для просмотра и  без гемороя опять же только нвидия.
<[Raiden]> остальыне потребуют побольше телодвижений )
<[Raiden]> В зависимости от выбранного плейера
<SnupBag> а про что разговори шел?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: для роутера-dlna подбираю конфиг. что бы меньше электричества кушал, и мог в случае чего трансколить поток для клиента
<SnupBag> про видеокарты*
<Hanno4ka> Samsung SCX-472x Series у меня такой
<SnupBag> Hanno4ka, МФУ или просто принтер?
<Hanno4ka> эээ... вроде сосканером он
<Hanno4ka> вернее ксерокс
<SnupBag> иии) сканер работает?)
<[Raiden]> В плане питания фиг знает как лучше. на видеокарте некотоыре задачи быстрее выполняются или когда она добавляется к мощности процессора.
<[Raiden]> но по экономии питания тут возможно даже проигрыш будет
<SnupBag> вот принтер у меня работает, а когда я захожу в сканирование, мне говорит что сканера не обнаружено
<Hanno4ka> я не пробовала, но дров в базе нету, ставила близкие по модели
<SnupBag> вот принтер у меня с родными дровами....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вот это и заморочка. атом для роутера вроде и пойдет, но чуть больше торрентов и он ляжет.
<SnupBag> [Raiden], а вот где-то слышал я такое, что типа надо видюху нвидиа с интелом ставить, а радеон с АМД.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это маркетологи
<SnupBag> типа нвидия с интелом - чтобы подороже было)
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: так можно ли добавить мощность видюхи к мощности процессора? учитывая, что я разработчик...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: в линуксе скорей всего нет
<Hanno4ka> короче для кодинга можно брать совсем убогую графику - главное, чтобы компиз не тормозил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или думал amd E-350 + встроенная его графика. вот и интересно, получится видео HD для транскодинга без иксов пользовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня знаний английского не хватает что бы про это у буржуев почитать :(
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Ну, я не разработчик. Мои познания касаются готовых программ. Если люди пишут, то можно ) Вот только видеокарты как-то по другмоу считают и видимо не дял всех задач подходят. Потому, что я не видел ускорялок видеокартами кроме работы с граф
<[Raiden]> фикой\видео и кроме брутфорсеров.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вроде под виндой для компиляции что то пользуется все же
<[Raiden]> В общем сама погугли ))
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Может быть, но я не слышал )
<[Raiden]> Было бы интересн овообще дял сборки юзать. Тот же фф собирается крайне долго например. Кстати, если его пересобрать с поддержкой гстримера, то он будет подерживать h264 в html5
<Hanno4ka> ладно, а какие есть инструменты под линух для тестирования железа?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unreal turnament demo :)
<[Raiden]> ну , на скорость - это наверное к форониксу , там видно , что они используют
<SnupBag> был бы крайзис на линукс - вот это настоящий инструмент для тестировнаия
<[Raiden]> А программ коотыре бы проверяли работу конкретно я не знаю
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: эээ, гугл какие-то экзешники выдает
<[Raiden]> однокнопочных программ тестирующих всё нема.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> турнамент был нативный. а демки это скрипты которые в нем запускались
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дааавно это было
<Hanno4ka> хотя, думаю, можно - просто отдать пол оперативы на джаву и запустить иде с проектом, развернуть проект в  дебаг режиме, парралельно запустить виртуалку с семеркой для тестирования проекта))))
<Hanno4ka> ах, да, еще браузер с десятком вкладок
<Hanno4ka> если не лагает - можно брать)
<[Raiden]> ваще не нужно особых скоростей ждать от ноутов. Всётаки они больше для решения задач в пути\ местах где нету розетки и десктопа.
<[Raiden]> Так что возможно есть смысл выберать по весу и времени работы от батареи в первую очередь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто нибудь тут хорошо в железе и пингвинах разбирается?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> Если не прокатит, пиши на форум
<[Raiden]> А я убёг мерзнуть. У нас тут в мск второй февраль. )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: так я вопрос то озвучил выше. думал с кем можно более тесно пообщаться
<[Raiden]> а.. про амд и транскодинг. Без иксов наверное получится ,но без участия видеокарты. Не потому ,что без иксов, а просто я не знаю перекодировщиков котоыре её пользуют
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: тесно пообщаться?...
<SnupBag> Hanno4ka, в интимной обстановке, при свечах)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для перекода fmpg в основном. вроде есть оптимизированные версии, но они с привязкой к дровам
<Hanno4ka> SnupBag: мммм... заманчиво...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а без иксов есть смысл в дровах?
<[Raiden]> А фиг знает.
<SnupBag> Hanno4ka, так ты это не ко мне) к нему)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть же оптимизированный mplayer,
<[Raiden]> Я сча ухожу. Если у тебя есть линки про ффмпех и использвоание видеокарты - накидай с моим ником, я бы потом прочитал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он пользует оптимизированную либу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я сейчас тоже скоро поеду
<SnupBag> вот мне нужен вменяемый паскаль под линукс, не подскажете что установить?)
<[Raiden]> mplayer может с нвидией может работать через вдпау, а с радеоном скорее всего через какую-то прослойки vaapi , и я даже не знаю есть ли оно там сразу или надо патчить и самому собирать
<SnupBag> точнее уже есть установленный лазарус, как в нем делать прогу на паскале?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вот, интересно как пользовать эти технологии в консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SnupBag: вроде как пишешь и все
<[Raiden]> но это не транскодинг, это только декодинг для вывода на экран )
<SnupBag> JohnDoe_71Rus, кстати да. надо попробывать для начала)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: для вот такого использовать хочу http://www.serviio.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=24
<[Raiden]> всё ускакал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если клиент не понимает исходных форматом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: беги
<SnupBag> вот я в железе понимаю
<SnupBag> но мои знания отстают где то на год)
<SnupBag> потому что год назад я делал апгрейд компа и был начитанным, а сейчас уже все)
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, перепиши на С
<iFalkorr> andrex: не ну мне уже нравится
<SnupBag> SergeyIT? yt gjyzk)
<SnupBag> не понял)
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, паскаль не используй
<SnupBag> а, да мне для учебы)
<SergeyIT> ааа )
<SergeyIT> тогда пойдет лазарус
<SnupBag> С# и С++ позже будем учить
<SnupBag> Да я в этом лазарусе нифига не понимаю
<SnupBag> вот бы турбо паскаль на уббунту) без всяких эмуляторов)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SnupBag: freepascal нету под лин?
<SergeyIT> да это тот же дельфи, выбери сделать консольное приложение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.freepascal.org/download.var
<SnupBag> JohnDoe_71Rus, он вместе с лазарусом идем) а отдельно компилить лень)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты его запускай отдельно
<SergeyIT> или под... как там dosbox и турбопаскаль
<SnupBag> JohnDoe_71Rus, спасибо) что-то я проглядел это на сайте)
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, так там вроде ide типо турбопаскаля fp входит в комплект
<SnupBag> Да, надо получше разобраться...)
<Hanno4ka> SnupBag: паскаль - это первый язык который учишь?
<SnupBag> ну да. первый язык, который учу нормально)
<SnupBag> в школе были всякие Visual Basic, qbasic
<Hanno4ka> SnupBag: да мтебе совет из личного опыта - учи с/с++ параллельно, иначе потом будет жуткий ступор тупо по синтаксису, паскаль вообще чисто для учебы, редко где используется в проектах, сишный синтаксис - популярный и используется в нескольких языках (с,
<Hanno4ka> с#, java, javascrip)
<Hanno4ka> просто у человека такая особенность - что первое выучил, с тем ему и легче работать, преодолеть эту черту - перейти на что-то совершенно другое психологически очень сложно
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: поэтому старые вантузводы так и не любят вин8 или юнити.
<SnupBag> паскаль обьясняет нам препод) довольно понятно, а вот по книжкам с++ учить у меня плохо получается)
<iFalkorr> только мало кто задумывается об этом. проще говорить, что все, что не похоже на прежнее - говно и надо переделать как было
<Hanno4ka> я, например, когда пошла работать именно программисом, ни разу не писала на java и в глаза ее не видела, но  я смогла просто сесть и писать только потому, что знала c# и соответственно синтаксис, оставалось только разобраться с либами и фреймворкам
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, психологический ступор - это у блондинок
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну так твой тезка - блондинка жеж:)
<Hanno4ka> SnupBag: а ты выучи только синтаксис, и все программки, что пишешь на паскале одновременно и на си пиши - этого достаточно на мой взгляд, я именно так и сделала бы
<Hanno4ka> а в тонкости реализации, типа чем один List отличается от другого - потом как-нибудь посмотришь
<SergeyIT> лучше на асме - тогда вообще проблем не будет
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну я писала на асме, да
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: фи. самые крутые проекты только на вижуалке пишутся :) и к мускулю подрубаются, чтобы конфиг из 5 стрчоек хранить
<Hanno4ka> как ни странно, но сегодняшние универовские студенты не только не знают про асм, но даже понятия не имеют, что такое указатель и зачем нужен деструктор...
<iFalkorr> ну, если судить по софту для гос нужд разных
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: и не говори, увижу кого такого говнокодера- руки отрублю
<iFalkorr> страшнее, када пишут на фокс про и оставляют таким с 90х не меняя
<iFalkorr> а ты пытайся на семерке запустить такой ужас
<Hanno4ka> ну скажите как, КАК можно в вижуал студии, где построение интрейфеса тупо перетягиванием компонентов сделать ТАКОЕ стыдобище, что блевать хочется... там вся студия за тебя полкода напишет...
<SnupBag> хах, срочно нужна помощь) у меня экран уменьшился до 1/4 монитора)  как гном перезагрузить)
<iFalkorr> andrex: ее грудь меня гипнотизирует
<andrex> ещебы не гипнотизровала)
<iFalkorr> родинки не хватает
<iFalkorr> чтоб уж совсем идеал был
<andrex> подрисуй)
<artus> бдыщ
<SnupBag> nslso
<andrex> artus, ну с утром тя)
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, чего скачешь?
<SnupBag> да у меня гноме залагал)
 * Hanno4ka мняяяям
 * SergeyIT моет руки спиртом... 
 * Hanno4ka мняяяям
<SnupBag> а какой учебник посоветуете для изучения c++?
<artus> синий
<SnupBag> с черной обложкой?
<SnupBag> корочкой*
<SnupBag> но лучше указать автора
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, керниган и ричи, страуструп
<artus> яндекс гуглович, издание этого года
<SnupBag> это все на буржуйском?)
<SnupBag> artus, так мне интересен личный опыт)
<SnupBag> а не опыт какого-то дяди
<Hanno4ka> SnupBag: даже не знаю... может шилдт? по джава унего хорошие книги, по си не читала, но скорее всего тоже хороши будут. на русском точно есть
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, на русском
<mdma> здравствуйте это канал по С++ ?
<Hanno4ka> mdma: да
<artus> mdma, да мне вот тоже интерено)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, читать надо первоисточники, с начала
<mdma> Hanno4ka: тогда подскажи как мне иксбокс разлочить свой
<mdma> и заодно что за болезнь на гупий моих напала
<SnupBag> молотком
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ммм... мне исходники вселенной почитать?
<mdma> ну если есть доступ к ним...
<mdma> я думаю ты могла бы на этом неплох заработать и грех было не изучит их
<mdma> *ть
<Hanno4ka> mdma: 0. берешь иксбокс 1. разлочиваешь его 2. ... 3. PROFIT!
<SnupBag> хм, а С от С++ чем отличается?
<SnupBag> точнее они ведь сильно отличаются
<Hanno4ka> да, отличаются
<artus> @voice SnupBag
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, почитай - узнаешь
<Hanno4ka> почитай спеки
<Hanno4ka> но в книгах обычно этот вопрос освещается, хотя бы в общем
<Hanno4ka> одно знаю точно , нужно инклюбить по разному
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это как?
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: я точно не помню, ща поищу
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636830/
<Hanno4ka> это из шилдта
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, так инклюд одинаковый ... просто кому что надо
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: мы точно один и тот же текст читали?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, #include - одинаковый - так понятнее ?
<iFalkorr> @op
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: ну да, ведь все равно все буквы одинаковые чо, и в с# тот же самый инклюд...
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ты это, чего меч из ножен достал?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, думает покарать кого нибудь за языки программирования на канале))
<iFalkorr> @op
<SnupBag> оп оп
<SnupBag> гангнам стайл
<SnupBag> не, ну серьезно. о чем нам разговаривать)
<andrex> SnupBag, о вечном, об убунте)
<iFalkorr> ну вродь теперь кошер
<SergeyIT> амнистия...
<iFalkorr> теперь есть место в банлисте:)
<SnupBag> в общем пользуюсь убунту 100 лет...
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: дык у нас новенький буит. надож ради этого чтото сделать:)
<SergeyIT> офофа напугали (
<andrex> вас уже нечем пужать
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я всегда знала, что ты сама доброта ^_^
<andrex> SnupBag, ну в принципе правилами предусматривается общение пока нет вопросов, а насчет языков эт я так пошутил)
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, по общению - языки тут на последнем месте
<Hanno4ka> кто знает, какие есть в убунте программы для построения uml-диаграмм?
<iFalkorr> andrex: you will get it someday
<iFalkorr> @deop
<SnupBag> это мой первый в жизни IRC канал)
<Hanno4ka> уже нашла
<Hanno4ka> SnupBag: не поверишь, но у меня тоже))) хотя я давно тут
<Hanno4ka> ээ. мне кажется или стимовские игры стали появляться в убунту-сторе?
<iFalkorr> для меня это тоже был первый канал
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: кажется
<SnupBag> вначале я пошел на луркмор, но там меня выгнали из-за проблем с кодировкой)
<andrex> хм, для меня нет, и фринод не первая сеть вобще
<SergeyIT> а какая разница?.. (
<SnupBag> так вот. не отклоняемся от темы. Я пользуюсь убунту вот уже как сто лет....
<andrex> а кого это должно волновать вобщем)
<SnupBag> проблем не наблюдаю. ничего не  умею. стоит убунту и стоит. Поддерживаем тему, товарищи
<andrex> SnupBag, ты не мог 100 лет ей пользоваться
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, ну и как на телеге КДЕ выглядело?
<andrex> я тя засужу за клевету)
<SnupBag> ахахах)
<SnupBag> телега не знать
<SnupBag> ну а так, если честно, то пользуюсь с 8.04 версии
<SergeyIT> пацан еще
<SnupBag> ну так и есть)
<SergeyIT> и что значит пользуешься, что делал
<SnupBag> в той версии еще проблемы были с модемом 3g. поэтому пользовался наполовину русифицированной, без софта системой)
<SnupBag> версия была взята у школьного информатика edubuntu
<SnupBag> потом переустановил на обычную 9.10 кажется. там уже смог настроить интернет, и начал баловаться. то делал из системы mint, то kubuntu, в итоге все сломал с поставил debian
<SnupBag> и поставил*
<SnupBag> и вот, последний год стоит ubuntu 12.04
<SnupBag> вы умерли там чтоли?)
<andrex> тебя слушаем
<SnupBag> ну да)
<SnupBag> вы то сюда как все попали?)
<SnupBag> судя из названия нас обьединяет общая ОС..
<iFalkorr> да ну ты брось
<iFalkorr> наивный, как дитя
<sharikoff> как я
<SnupBag> так я и есть дитя)
<andrex> хм ну тут не у всех убунту, скажу тебе по секрету
<SnupBag> да я уже спалил, что кто-то с миранды сидел
<andrex> аа ну это не то
<SnupBag> ну и мой маленький мозг вывел, что миранда только на винде
<SnupBag> на секунду все проснулись, и снова уснули)
<SnupBag> надо темку подкинуть какую нить интересную)
<sharikoff> andrex: q
<andrex> sharikoff, дарофф
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, здесь скучно стало... (
<sharikoff> вновь обращенные?
<SnupBag> по сути банить меня нет смысла) я сегодня последний день на больничном) потом уже не до компа будет)
<andrex> а амнистию тут обьявили
<andrex> правда думаю преждевремменно пока что
<SnupBag> что за амнистия?)
<andrex> расбанили почти всех
<andrex> 5 человек в баньке осталось
<iFalkorr> балин
<iFalkorr> а мне теперь еще вспоминать, как тя боту добавить
<iFalkorr> ужс
<SnupBag> если под баном понимается то, что я понимаю, под баном. То тут должно быть куча тролей
<andrex>  в конфигах посмотри как у других и добавь а потом рехашнуть бота
<SnupBag> а где они? АУ!
<SergeyIT> сейчас только один
<andrex> я тоже мало что по супи боту помню
<SnupBag> "SergeyIT 22:49:24
<SnupBag> сейчас только один"  ты про тролей?
<SergeyIT> про тебя )
<SnupBag> я не тролль) я флудер максимум)
<SnupBag> тролль меня легко захавал бы)
<iFalkorr> все
<iFalkorr> вспомнил
<SergeyIT> скоро 11-ть, пора спать
<iFalkorr> andrex: нук заидентись у бота
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<andrex> уже
<iFalkorr> не так
<iFalkorr> зайди в приват и идентись
<iFalkorr> ну сначала регистер
<iFalkorr> потом идентифи
<SnupBag> SergeyIT, а ты откуда?
<Hanno4ka> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<Hanno4ka> мне страшно...
<Hanno4ka> !рфттщ4лф
<iFalkorr> andrex: ты смог?
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='4\xd0\xbb\xd1\x84'
<SergeyIT> SnupBag, с убунты
<Hanno4ka> !hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<andrex> да я уже зареган на нем и проидентин, вспоминаю как выйти
<andrex> iFalkorr, ^
<iFalkorr> andrex: а зачем выходить? в приват и @identify
<iFalkorr> andrex: а потом тут пробуй @op
<andrex> проще так...
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<iFalkorr> andrex: вот и гуд. у бота заидентился. а капабилити я тебе дал
<andrex> спасибки)
<andrex> надо ждать что грин решит
<iFalkorr> andrex: а теперь оп сделай
<andrex> @op
<iFalkorr> andrex: а вот фиг:) как делать я вспомнил. теперь ждем решение грина:)
<andrex> ну я про тоже
<andrex> Error: #ubuntu-ru,op, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у! досих пор не поменяли, хотя какая разница..
<iFalkorr> andrex: лень менять. раз всего бота будем менять
<andrex> всмысле супи вобще убрать хотите или переставить с нормальным питоном, или второй будет модератить а ubuntuhelp тока вики
<iFalkorr> переставить.с нормальным питоном и прочим
<iFalkorr> ток руки не доходят. уже года два:)
<andrex> аа гуд
<andrex> это нормально)
<Hanno4ka> за что вы его? он же такой лапочка :'( похороны хоть будут?
<iFalkorr> хочу пиццу
<andrex> Hanno4ka, кого его? бота чтоли?
<Hanno4ka> andrex: да
<andrex> Hanno4ka, да его не прибьют, а тока переделают же, чтобы все функции работали
<andrex> только когда это будет, неизвестно
<iFalkorr> andrex: да, думаю, скоро. артус, наконец, созрел выделить вдску на настройку
<andrex> ясно, можно было и не выделять у меня есть вдска с гигом памяти и 30 гигами винта, мог бы шелл выписать и хоть закрутите там этого бота, я даже предлагал артусу уже, только по другому боту чтоб помог, ну что сделано то сделано..
<iFalkorr> ну у него ж тож есть:)ток руки не доходили
<iFalkorr> надо чрут с 10.04 еще поднять
<andrex> а почему именно с 10.4 ? или там какаято особенность в ней)
<Hanno4ka> а что за вдска? в смысле, что это такое?
<iFalkorr> особливость. точно не помню в версии чего, но 10.04 удобней
<andrex> Hanno4ka, виртуальный выделеный сервер какбе
<iFalkorr> а чрут - чтоб потом перенести на наши убунтовские серваки и запустить без проблем
<andrex> ясно
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blU2FKQTrVU
<andrex> о у меня уже суббота, выходной)
<andrex> хм в принципе чрут то можно и не поднимать просто образ вдски развернуть на сервере
<iFalkorr> а нафиг сток ресурсов выделять ради одного бота?
<iFalkorr> чрут проще
<andrex> хотя насколько я знаю артус любит дебиан)
<Hanno4ka> а что такое чрут? чмод знаю, а этот нет...
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> в смысле у меня много ресурсов ? или вобще?
<andrex> !chroot > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: перенаправление в какую-либ опапку корня фс. Как-то так. Для текущег ошелла корень будет в другом месте. Что даёт собирать в другом окружении софт либо запускать в изолированном окружении сервисы
<Hanno4ka> спс
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> ой , зря писал по ходу
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: как раз таки нет, ты куда понятнее объяснил
<[Raiden]> ок
<Hanno4ka> а то там написал убого совсем : chroot — среда администратора системы
<Hanno4ka> и все(
<andrex> бывает
<[Raiden]> Вот тут например как это делается в деб базед, минимальное чрут окружение
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2192.shtml
<andrex> в принципе загуглить никогда не поздно
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/download-ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail.html#more
<Hanno4ka> я еще никогда так не хотел, чтобы в джаве поддерживалось множественное наследование((
<iFalkorr> andrex: а оборотень то ревнивый
<andrex> угу
<andrex> Hanno4ka, мечтать не вредно..
<andrex> Hanno4ka, ты уже определись, она\он, ты или кто, а то я уже незнаю и что думать...
<[Raiden]> Ханночка по ходу бородатый мужик в свиторе
<iFalkorr> !hanno4ka > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> !hanno4ka > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<andrex> уу, каквсе запущенно :D
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: о, клево! я кстати, собираю обоинки из разных убунт по возможности)
<[Raiden]> !hanno4ka > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> ))
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: я уже видело))
<[Raiden]> Второй раз из-за нетой кодировки. Я сча в винде.
<Hanno4ka> а чего это не все обоины разархиввируются? и почему в зипе, а не таре?
<mdma> есть идеи как запретить пользователю в Убунте изменять настройки панели и её апплетов?
<mdma> чтоб он по свое тупости не удалял индикатор раскладки и пр.
<mdma> *своей
<andrex> chmod +b на кофиги вродь так или права кому нить другому на редактирование а пользователю на чтение, а зачем это надо? пущай в своей песочнице творит что хочет
<mdma> воистину нужно вопрос писать на черновике, конгда написал и перечитал понял что просто нужно забрать права на запись в конфиги, осталось узнать какие именно в лубунте отвечают за панель
<Hanno4ka> ага, а потом начнется - а уменя часиков нету... а у меня то не то... оно само...
<andrex> chattr +i
<mdma> andrex: они удаляют все а мне потом возвращать )
<Hanno4ka> пока
<baronos> andrex оп?)
<andrex> нет
<baronos> окей :)
<mdma> andrex: спс за +i - это элегантнее
<andrex> mdma, np
<andrex> baronos, здрасте, кстати)
<baronos> andrex да, не вежливо получилось с моей стороны. Приветствую! :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POqUk-4vQmY свежий Задорнов.
<andrex> ща поглядим, может что нового придумал наконец то)
<andrex> не походу не придумал, с первых минут дежавю
<andrex> iFalkorr, ты там жив?
<Hanno4ka> оу, как тихо...
<Kyshtynbai> А чего шуметь.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXlFf0B-AJM
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<andrex> tagezi, дарофф
<tagezi> райден кидал уже радостную новость? ))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36461
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты где такое видио откапал? )))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: А.. про норвегию. да не помню читал что-то и рядом линк был
<tagezi> [Raiden], у меня девочка имегрирует в норвегию, она всё на оборот говорит... видать женщине из фидео реально не повезло по жизни )))
<[Raiden]> может быть
<icapusta> Всем доброго времени суток
<tagezi> [Raiden], но язык у них весёлый, эт да )))
<tagezi> icapusta, ку
<icapusta> при установке VMware tools в убунту , получаю вот такую ошибку и соотвественно сервсим потом не устанавливается /usr/bin/xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<icapusta> [Raiden]: о мудрейший , не знаешь ли ты как победить эту беду? Великие интернеты молчат, искатели с ног сбились и ничео не кажут. Печально
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> Инеты  не овтечают тем кто нарушил обряд запроса )
<[Raiden]> либо это не связано с вмваре
<icapusta> А как сервис остановить ? Рукописи молчат.
<[Raiden]> sudo service name stop - чаще всего так
<andrex> sudo service servicename start\stop\restart\etc если я понял про что
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. можно тебя попросить.. на будущее, если ты ещё увидешь гденибудь такие видео или статьи, не вспомина обо мне.. яне люблю пропаганду для дураков, очень не люблю...
<icapusta> [Raiden]: Вот за это нижайший поклон.
<[Raiden]> и таб пробуй, может допишет. У меня zsh дописывает имена сервисов
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ок
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Да как-то не похоже на пропаганду. И пропаганду чего?
<[Raiden]> есть масса других мест куда можно уехать
<tagezi> [Raiden], типа там идиоты не отвозите своих детей туда.. да там и про германию пару слов есть.. )))
<icapusta> ой и сюда эта прокремлевская пропаганда добралась.
<[Raiden]> а ты считаешь , что в германии такого закона может не быть?
<tagezi> [Raiden], в норвегии, да как и вообще в скандинавии большенство детей к 16 годам уже свободно говорят минимум на 2 языках ))) странно было бы если бы к 13 годам они только читать научились ))
<icapusta> tagezi: заметь , там в видео ни одного факта , только сбъективное мнение и планшет на столе.
<[Raiden]> Говорить умел овсё население россии царской а читать и писать далеко не все
<[Raiden]> а это тоже не читать тагези, пропаганда ) http://www.gazeta.lv/story/12872.html
<[Raiden]> прибалтийская
<tagezi> [Raiden], у меня знакомая в германии живёт, у неё маленькая дочка, ничего подоюного не рассказывала
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Молчание видимо доказывает что там нет такого урока или что на видео сказанное про германию есть полная ложь.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я всё понял ) Больше такого не постану )
<tagezi> [Raiden], да я про финов тоже много наслышан.. но у нас в финке дача у родителей, и такие расказы финам рассказывать вместо анекдотов можно, они их забавляют..они говорят: "Вам наверное, медведи на ухо нашептали это" ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.afonya.net/pics/2008/24_04_08/childrens-book/childrens-book-3.jpg
<[Raiden]> размер мелкий, но если захочешь, увидишь там , что что-то на немецком )
<[Raiden]> На самом деле я даже не вижу в этом криминала. Я просто не понимаю почему ты думаеш ьчто это ложь.
<tagezi> [Raiden], гдето в сети лежит скан учебника США по географии, где сибирь и россия разные страны )
<tagezi> не буду искать.. хочешь сам ищи ))
<[Raiden]> Очень может быть что там такое есть
<[Raiden]> Тем более если ты видел скан
<[Raiden]> Если учесть что там полно частных школ , то и учебников может быть масса.
<tagezi> да, но я видел и учебники ихние )) там всё нормально с россией ))
<mdma> то что вы где-то видели какой-то учебник еще не гооврит о том что по нему кого-то учили
<tagezi> [Raiden], да не.. просто люди любят пургу погнать, вот и лепят всякую фигню.. или ошибку чужую раздувают до огромных масштабов, таких, что страшно становиться
<mdma> напечататть учебник стоит только денег и все
<mdma> он еще должен быть одобрен
<SergeyIT> а у нас в конторе висела карта евразии и когда америкос начинал хвалить америку, я его просил показать на карте где она находится
<mdma> да что там карта Евразии - это фигня
<mdma> вот Джоржано Бруно  бедняга погиб зазря раз такое - http://www.newsru.com/russia/08feb2011/dennauki.html
<tagezi> SergeyIT, ну и что, я когда людям расказываю как здорово в хакасии, большенство на меня с укором смотрят и говорят что в россии тоже здорово )
<mdma> вот вам и "тупые американцы"
<[Raiden]> раздувать - мб. Н оя уверен, что если погуглить по немецки , то вполне можно найти что такой закон есть
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и русского хватит.
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь не я, поэтому и искать я не буду )
<baronos> tagezi в хакасии плохо, за 8 лет ничего там хорошего я не увидел.
<tagezi> baronos, природа красивая
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<UNIm95> Вопрос. как зафиксировать версию пакета в системе?
<[Raiden]> в синаптике было. Правда я не могу сказать что это сейчас работает. Не пользовался им год+-
<[Raiden]> ругой вариан тсча опишу
<andrex> aptitude hold пакет
<[Raiden]> тогда не буду
<Anton2d> в синаптике мышой покликать по меню ;) либо dpkg вроде как умеет
<Anton2d> в синптике - Pacake - Lock Version
<Anton2d> *Package
<andrex> echo 'пакет hold' | dpkg --set-selections
<andrex> dpkg если
<Anton2d> угу
<[Raiden]> да,дпкг --get-selection в файл , меняем инсталл на холд и dpkg --set-selection <file
<[Raiden]> А.. ну можно и так
<Anton2d> а напрямую в dpkg  без файла нельзя разве было
<[Raiden]> [00:44:30] [[Raiden]]А.. ну можно и так
<[Raiden]> Мне через файл было удобней, сразу для нескольких пакетов.
<Anton2d> Вот кстати у меня заблокирован скайп синаптиком, но dpkg --get-selection - ни гугу об этом
<andrex> кстати aptitude hold не работает с apt-get помоему
<[Raiden]> Я не зря про синаптик сказал что есть сомнения. У меня тоже не работало, но это было год назад.
<[Raiden]> Могу сказат ь, что работает в muon suite , но оно на qt
<Anton2d> Но! тем неменее, apt-get скайп не обновляет ;) как так может быть.
<Anton2d> └──▶ dpkg --get-selections skype
<Anton2d> skype						install
<[Raiden]> а если,  dpkg --get-selections  |grep skype
<Anton2d> так же.
<[Raiden]> там просто ещё пакеты есть...
<Anton2d> skype-bin еще. В синаптике, чётко стоит галка, и замок на иконке, апт-гет и упдате манагер - не обновляют.
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда. Аптитуду не использую, привык уже к муон и своим альясам к апту.
<Anton2d> Как будто из разных конфигов дпкг и синаптик инфу берут
<andrex> кстати да
<andrex> из разных
<Scrimmer> andrex: ну ты даешь, 6 утра
<Scrimmer> и не спишь
<andrex> Scrimmer, рано ещё)
<Anton2d> Внезапно обнаружил репозиторий для дубль-гиса, обновляется. Вайновый естественно.
<[Raiden]> тогда, год назад, я подумал что это косяк синаптика ,после того как убунта стала мультиарч.
<[Raiden]> В минте кажется появился свой менеджер дров
<[Raiden]> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=113559&f=47
<[Raiden]> скриншоту с оксигеном не удивляйтесь, там кедоводов хватает
<[Raiden]> в гнмое оно как-то так же будет выглядеть +-
<Anton2d> вах вах... а если еще и работать будет.
<Anton2d> хотя врятли оно будет работать
<Anton2d> все попытки менеджеров, что я видел, либо не работали, либо ломали всё, либо иногда работали.
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> Кстати, помните я матерился про мой ёпсон и неполно-функциональные дрова под него. Внезапно с каким-то обновлением, cups возможно, появились почти все функции и режимы в дровах.
<[Raiden]> это хорошо...
<Anton2d> Сказать что я был шокирован - ничего не сказать. Даже прочистка голов появилась.
<Anton2d> Причем я жутко матерился и завидывал HP и тут бац!
<Anton2d> Я даже отложил перезд на 7-ку или 8-ку в связи с этим ;)
<[Raiden]> у hp кстати не ту прочистки голов, там она в картридже. И меняется с ним.
<[Raiden]> правда , скорее всег овлияет на цену картриджа
<tagezi> лан, всем удачи )
<Anton2d> ну разные есть ХП видел интересные решения.
<Anton2d> Например есть ХП, со шлангами от головы идущими к картриджам, не снпч, а сразу так сделано
<[Raiden]> мб
<Anton2d> Средний такой ХП, вполне домашний
<UNIm95> Anton2d: [Raiden]: Спасибо
<Anton2d> Правда вот на винду я всё таки переехать хочу, но внезапно, проблема пришла от куда я не ожидал ;)
<Anton2d> от материнки с ссд http://www.gigabyte.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=57824&sid=a5f0ec96f16a32c169a59f9abbb2a8fc#p359553
<[Raiden]> а.. читал что такое случается.
<Anton2d> И э
<Anton2d> это большой трабл, производители биосов, мамаок, обнаглели в конец.
<Anton2d> А вынести ядро винды на другой винт и раздел, походу нельзя.
<[Raiden]> можно вынести загрузчик и хомпапку
<[Raiden]> и наверное всё
<Anton2d> Толку не будет.
<Anton2d> Груб тоже не видит ссд, пока ядро не стартует
<Anton2d> как стартует - так сразу видит
<Anton2d> Поэтому с линуксом тут всё просто, /boot груб+ядро на hdd, остальное на ssd
<Anton2d> А вот как обмануть винду... может и можно, но я не нашёл.
<Anton2d> короче вынуждают на апгрейд матери, а это еще и память менять.... жуть блин.
<[Raiden]> досмотрел я "Один на один с природой" , чувак хотел прожить 3 месяца на природе, причем закинули в лес где живность есть. Его хватило на 50 дней.
<Anton2d> 50 дней вполне себе нифигово, если он правда там один был.
<Anton2d> Там всё в одной серии, которую ты ссылку кидал ?
<[Raiden]> их 4 по 45 минут примерно
<Anton2d> у... много..
<[Raiden]> все на ютубе
<Anton2d> а я посмотрел планет-океан.
<Anton2d> Красивый годный фильм, лучше в ХД качать
<Anton2d> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4350269
<[Raiden]> учту
<Anton2d> Он документалка, но с небольшим перекосом в социалку. В целом много интересной инфы про фауну океанов.
<[Raiden]> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lY2UZlU9S_o#t=543s , желательно без коментариев )
<artus> урряя, йа добралсо домой наконец то
<artus> [Raiden], видел) целиком а не кусками, углублялся в вопрос ))
<artus> няяя, я карточку поменял http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-23_00-35-21_shot.png теперь как белый человек)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-23
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<iFalkorr> andrex: ну что. праздравляем
<iFalkorr> теперь ты за старшего
<andrex> iFalkorr, спасибо, добрый человек)
<iFalkorr> !op > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<andrex> угу
<artus> !op > artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<iFalkorr> artus: а ты то что?забыл что там написано?
<artus> ага ))
<artus> andrex, бдиш? :D
<artus> iFalkorr, у нас на улице жесть, буран ацкий , весь киев стоит
<andrex> artus, ну как тебе сказать, сижу тишину слушаю)
<artus> воо, прально ))
<artus> andrex, уже всех запугал? :D
<iFalkorr> artus: ну так:)почуй же ужас сибири на своем лице
<artus> iFalkorr, дык не холодно относительно, -1 -2 , но погодка как в америкосовских фильмах аля ваоенне базы на полюсе
<andrex> и шапки ушанки с какардой)
<artus> iFalkorr, хыы, глянул за окно, бусик мерс засыпало почти по зеркала ))
<artus> вобщем буду болеть сегодня и никуда не вылезу
<andrex> artus, а ты седня работаеш, или нет?
<artus> телефон вырубил - скайпы потушил - значит не работаю )))
<iFalkorr> пральна
<iFalkorr> я хочу ееееесть
<wippo> поцоны
<wippo> где надыбать проксик побырому?
<[Green]> wippo: а по-русски разговаривать уже не модно?
<wippo> а как же гопники, быдланы?
<wippo> здесь их все больше и больше
<[Green]> за собой следить надо, а не смотреть на окружающих
<wippo> поучают поучают
<wippo> надоели поучать
<wippo> поучайте лучше ваших
<wippo> лучше ваших паучат
<[Green]> это пройдет
<[Green]> скоро
<rapidsp> до смерти заживет :)
<[Green]> да )
<andrex> где где, в интернете
<Anton2d> Утр добрый. На хабре пропегало просто.впн там и проксик вроде есть http://habrahabr.ru/post/173945/
<iFalkorr> храбрый швабрый
<Anton2d> Такая своеобразная реклама сервиса как я понимаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, q
<iFalkorr> artus: ?
<Hanno4ka> есть кто живой?
<andrex> нет
<Kyshtynbai> Тихо в лесу.
<[Raiden]> Прочитайте 4 абзац. Смешно http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/22/ubuntukylin/
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: а что сешного?
<[Raiden]> Она базировалась на дистрибутиве Linux FreeBSD.
<iFalkorr> ну и?
<[Raiden]> Фрибсд не является линукс
<iFalkorr> ну эт ты так думаш:) а де нить в китае есть дистриб с названием фрибздя. совершенно не связанный с фрибздей как ОС.
<iFalkorr> просто название понравилось
<iFalkorr> китайцы жеж
<[Raiden]> А.. может быть. )) Если так, то тоже в общем-то смешно.
<Hanno4ka> эээ, они на фряхе хотели? не удивительно, что спустя 5 лет плюнули и решили на убунте делать))
<iFalkorr> они еще пока не решили плюнуть
<iFalkorr> у них хватит ресурсов
<Hanno4ka> я, конечно, не хнаю фряху, но, как понимаю по сложности ее можно поставить на равне с генту?
<Hanno4ka> * не знаю
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты не знаешь фряху
<[Raiden]> Ну, можно и так сказать. То что не является часть слбсвенн оос, ставится там примерно как в генте
<iFalkorr> :)
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: что пил?
<[Raiden]> Да я не пил, я просто ещё видео смотрю ) Отсюда
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/643130/
<Hanno4ka> я вооюще знаю убнут только, немного пробовала сусе, но она только месяц продержалась у меня, потом снова убунту)))
<[Raiden]> Ну, если убунта будет существовать долго и продуктивно, то может оно и к лучшему. Зачем знать лишнее...
<[Raiden]> лишние знания пораждают смуту (с) какой-то политик\знатный чувак из древних.
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты не можешь считать себя убунтоводом или линуксоидом, если ты не побывал на генте и не ушел с нее на убунту, потому что надоело постоянно пересобирать мир и тбе хотелось тупо запустить и забыть
<[Raiden]> Мне например билдсервис у опенсусе больше нравится и структура рпм пакетов. И это создаёт лишнюю печаль ) Так что может он был прав.
<Hanno4ka> я не хочу ничего настраивать, меня это заипало только так, я хочу просто работать и все... и, как ни странно, у убунты это получается гораздо лучше, чем в винде
<[Raiden]> иногда..
<Hanno4ka> фишка в том, что убунту из коробки меня вполне устраивает, но если что-то понадобится - она остается линухом, и уменя есть консоль и судо и все что нужно
<Hanno4ka> ладно, я пойду в линейку подрочу))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: привет. Я тебе на форум сообщение написал. Вроде не ошибся тебе
<andrex> hanno4ka бестыжое млин
<iFalkorr> andrex: стыдись, тыж теперь со шпагой. будь джентльменом:)называй все своими именами. задрот она:)
<andrex> оно
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: наверное не ошибся. Только я там раз в год бываю. МОгу посмотреть минут через 15
<[Raiden]> а.. пр оффмпег, вижу
<[Raiden]> насчет без иксов не знаю и да, декодинг есть тольк она закрытом драйвере у амд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: судя по http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature декодинг прикручивается
<[Raiden]> Ну да.
<[Raiden]> и наверное когда-нибудь будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а блин нет,UVD в todo стоит
<Scrimmer> утрчеко
<andrex> вечерко
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: возможно тебе нужна винда, амдшный доайвер и т.д. )
<[Raiden]> и будешь смореть видео , вместо решения вопросов
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36473
<[Raiden]> мне кажетяс решение того , о чем говорят мозиловцы, давн опридумано. Делаем титульынй лист настроек и вкладку дополнительно для специалистов
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> это было бы решение для всех ) Хотя всех уровнять с теми кому нужно просто окно с картинками, тоже конечно вариант
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: что, кто мне нужен?
<Scrimmer> зачем? о_0
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ник попутал, я товарищу выше, с декодингом видео.
<Scrimmer> andrex: как оно?
<andrex> Scrimmer, да норм все)
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления москвичи. С 1 апреля будет +4. Весна приходит в середине весны.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> andrex: выкупай случай. захожу щас на канал, а тут мне райден начинает втирать чтото непонятное
<Scrimmer> вот же жесть, да?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ))
<Scrimmer> )
<Scrimmer> черт, ты мне своим смайликом мысль сбил xD
<andrex> Scrimmer, ща за денежкой сходу и куплю)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты это, к словам не цепляйся)
<andrex> а ты не ошибайсо)
<[Raiden]> видели уже видео про новый пайнт для винды? Полностью переработан под тач
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=utbVYi8UurA , видимо увидим уже в августе, в составе виндовс блю. Ну, или вин-юзеры увидят.
<andrex> да может и не увидят, чет неготив прет от мобильного офтопика
<[Raiden]> andrex: это для десктопной версии...
<andrex> хм, понятно
<[Raiden]> им было лень делать для планшетов отдельный вариант и теперь надо переколбашивать уже существующий софт под тач.
<[Raiden]> В прочем может это и верно.
<iFalkorr> пробел лишний
<[Raiden]> про нвоый апстарт видели уже?
<iFalkorr> ага
<Anton2d> С убунту.ру убрали все упоминания о этом канале ? Я что-то упустил, в чём причина ?
<Anton2d> http://ubuntu.ru/irc - Эта страница ещё не существует
<andrex> это задумка такая)
<Anton2d> Вроде раньше был и веб-ирк, и хелпы по подключению, или я что то путаю?
<Anton2d> Или это фильтр такой...
<andrex> они и щас есть на форуме, вебгейт убрали
<Anton2d> просто на форуме висит баннер на самом видном месте, что есть такой канал. ;) ссылка ведет на страницу http://ubuntu.ru/irc - Эта страница ещё не существует
<andrex> Anton2d, напиши нормальный гейт, появится
<Anton2d> Да зачем гейт, нафиг нафиг
<Anton2d> Я про хелп по этой ссылке сделать бы
<andrex> !faq > Anton2d
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, please see my private message
<Anton2d> Брр... я вообще не о том как бы. Ландо, что то последнее время меня не понимают.
<andrex> ну а какую документацию когда на форуме в разделе жабер ирц есть все что надо
<Anton2d> Весит большой баннер, ака реклама канала ИРК, человек кликая на неё, как бы и должен попадать в этот раздел, с хелпом по подключению, я вот о чем.
<Anton2d> Я заметил что последнее время, новичков на канале нету? Или я не прав?
<andrex> есть но редко
 * andrex новичек)
<Anton2d> ну либо новички стали такие новички что немогут осилить подключени к ирку или найти доку на форуме.
<iFalkorr> Anton2d: тыж барнаулец, так?
<Anton2d> да
<iFalkorr> хорошо там
<Anton2d> ;) смотря кому... а в среднем - не хорошо.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Anton2d> ку
<Anton2d> хм автоджоин сломался
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и тебе првиет
<Anton2d>  /join на канал раньше идёт, чем идентификация на фриноде, странно в клиенте ни чего не менял, все проверил.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: забавно, поставил кубунту
<Scrimmer> а там звука нет :)
<Scrimmer> при проверке каналов, левый и правый работает
<Scrimmer> а из приложений - нет
<Anton2d> у меня в убунте надавно появилось новое звуковое устройство - built in
<Anton2d> встало по дефолту, но не работает ;) пришлось что то шаманить
<andrex> Anton2d, а у тебя идентификация коммандой записана?
<Anton2d> ну просто прописан пароль к фриноде в клиенте, раньше всегда работало
<andrex> ну наверно тогда проблема в клиенте
<Anton2d> Просто оно пытается джоиниться еще до идентификации, идент происходит после джоина ;)
<Anton2d> месяц назад вроде все было наоборот, клиент старый, но любимый, оч нехочу менять. Щаз еще пошаманю.
<andrex> что за клиент?
<Kyshtynbai> У кого-то в чате была такая же проблема, решили выставив таймаут для джойна где-то в настройках клиента, кажется.
<Anton2d> нискажу ;) вот гляди что происходит: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640390/
<Anton2d> Да именно нужен таймаут неуспевает заидентится.
<andrex> да я уже узнал хчат 288
<Anton2d> ;)
<andrex> правда насколько это правда
<Anton2d> XChat 2.8.8
<Anton2d> врятли у него можно впихнуть таймаут
<Anton2d> странно 3 года всё работало а сейчас вот неуспевает.
<andrex> гдето в конфигах должно быть, в вичате же есть)
<Anton2d> ага, сравнои
<andrex> может у тебя интернет тупит просто
<Anton2d> ну вот 6 и 7-я строка об этом говорит ?
<Anton2d> * *** No Ident response
<Anton2d> щаз по другому попробую, убрать пароль и вписать /msg nickserv identify blabla
<andrex> скорее думаю маршрутизатор не пропускает запрос сервера и он сообщает об этом, либо какаято другая причина с сетью, ожидание запроса можно отключить но в хчате я фз где
<andrex> Anton2d, скорее думаю маршрутизатор не пропускает запрос сервера и он сообщает об этом, либо какаято другая причина с сетью, ожидание запроса можно отключить но в хчате я фз где
<Anton2d> неа, всё также, нужен тай маут перед джоином.
<Anton2d> andrex, так, глянь в самом конце лога идентификация всё таки происходит автоматом
<Anton2d> только уже поздно
<Anton2d> в хчате такие тонкости не настраиваются вообще похоже.
<Anton2d> гляну его конфиги на всяк случай сейчас
<Anton2d> о notify_timeout = 15
<Anton2d> а нет...
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: скорее всего железо такое. Например по умолчанию выводится по цифре
<[Raiden]> или драйвер
<[Raiden]> ищите на барохлках аудиджи от креативов любых версий, они стоят по 500 рублей. Сносный ширпотребынй звук работающий везде )
<Anton2d> а SB live 5.1 низя - 7-кой не поддержиается.
<Anton2d> А сторонние драйвера глючные. А у меня 2 таких бластра, в линуксах без проблем пашут, в 7-ке - фиг вам.
<Anton2d> *бластера
<[Raiden]> сблоайв можно завести сторонним драйвером в вин7, называется kx driver
<Anton2d> Не путаеш? КХ я знаю хорошо, он под ХР
<Anton2d> Может вышел под вин7 а я и не знаю ?
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал, но думаю не путаю, 2009 года есть версия.
<teddyp1cker> у меня audigy se - завелось сразу, альса её знает
<Anton2d> [Raiden],  интересная инфа поищу.
<Anton2d> да ты прав, даже 2010 года версия, SB0060 - поддерживает
<Anton2d> Я то думал эти дрова забросили во времена ХР.
<Anton2d> КХ у меня стоит досих пор на ХП, самые могучий функционал который я видел впринципе в звуковах дают.
<Anton2d> тьфу непопадаю в клавиши.
<Anton2d> Мне нравится что на них можно сделать фильтр на микрофоне, с обрезанием полосы частот, скажем ниже 150 Гц, для голоса очень здорово.
<Anton2d> Ну и куча там всяких динамических фильтров есть, експандеры, компрессоры.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: дык, раньше то работало )
<[Raiden]> такое я не лечу.
<Anton2d> Scrimmer, имхо что изменилось в пульсе, погляди не появилось ли новое устройство как у меня
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 у меня ок всё.
<[Raiden]> а 13.04 ещё месяц до релиза
<[Raiden]> проблемы тестеров меня не волнуют )
<Anton2d> Раньше небыло, с обновлением появилось: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tiuhz1c5zr9uu5v/Screenshot%20from%202013-03-23%2023%3A15%3A48.png
<Anton2d> Первое устройство, кто знает, что это ?
<[Raiden]> ну видимо ты не выключил встроенную звуковузу
<[Raiden]> если перескакивает, почитай чего-нить типа alsa how to set default card
<Anton2d> хм... может быть я её нечаянно включил в биосе
<Anton2d> Проверю это. Но веть должно быть написано Realtek - не ?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе как должно
<[Raiden]> но буилт-ин намекает что встроенная
<Anton2d> Намекает. А на втроенной не пробовал ?
<[Raiden]> не пробовал что?
<Anton2d> Список устройств смотреть
<[Raiden]> у меня ес тьвстренная реалтек 889, работает ,но не включал уже года 4
<Anton2d> Ладно, буду перегружаться как нибуть, загляну в биос, вероятность что включил есть, так, как недавно там блуждал, разгонял, питание крутил, ссд мучал.
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Не заметил в твоем письме сразу про нвидию, был занят. Ты чего-то недопонял, в нвидии это есть и работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]:  nvidia это я писал что у них нету подобных плат
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> цветастые трубы http://urban3p.ru/object16314/
<Michael72> текст1￹ОСНОВНОЙ ТЕКСТ￺анотация￻текст2
<Scrimmer> психанул что ле ?
<[Raiden]> во тчто регекспы с людьми делают
<Kyshtynbai> Смотрите, хлопцы. Вот у меня веб-сервер с контентом в директории /var/www/something . Права на запись там имеет тоьлко рут и частично владелец (www-data, апач). Вопрос такой: как можно по фтп редактировать эти файлы изпод обычно юзера? То
<Kyshtynbai> есьт грубо говоря я хочу редактировать их из аптана студио по фтп. Что-то ничего в голову не приходит.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, а зачем делать сайт из под рута?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, ну, или пользуй расширеные права
<tagezi> хотя я не понимаю
<Kyshtynbai> ну я по старой привычке витуал хосты делал в /var/www а сейчас менять всё чокнешься, там кое-где асболютные пути
<Kyshtynbai> и я не помню где.
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: что ты имеешь ввиду - расширеные права?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: создай группу. задай её файлам и вноси туда пользователей входящих по фтп
<[Raiden]> и никаких расширенных прав
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: мысль"
<Kyshtynbai> !
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<tagezi> тогда любой пользователь сможет изменять любую папку.. тоесть любой сайт..
<Kyshtynbai> только член группы
<Kyshtynbai> а не любой.
<tagezi> ну член группы, любой сайт
<Kyshtynbai> ну во-первых можно десяток групп для каждого сайта создать
<tagezi> или тебе придёться кучу групп делать, и всё отдельно изменять права
<[Raiden]> тогда пусть у каждого сайта будет группа юзера
<Kyshtynbai> почему любой-то
<[Raiden]> и всё
<tagezi> ну, вам виднее
<[Raiden]> не, я ваще далек от вебсерверов. Это просто моё предположение )
<tagezi> хотя я в такой системе вижу только много геморов
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: а что ты предлагаешь? Что есть расширенные права?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, да не.. наверное, можно и обычными делать, но там придёться фтп-сервером сидеть всё присекать, а это тоже не безопастно для истемы
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai, короче, если у тебя куча клиентов, и у каждого свой "сайт" то самое логичное сделать каждому своего пользователя, это реально безопастнее, с группами ты будешь делать тоже самое только через ж )
<Kyshtynbai> у меня два пользователя и оба - я)) Я так, дя удобства спросил. Это ж не продакшн машина. а так развлекаловка тренировочная.
<SergeyIT> так переделай как надо
<[Raiden]> можно и так, каждый сайт свой пользователь, а группа www...
<Kyshtynbai> неее плодить сущности в виде кучи пользователей не хочу). идея Райдена с группой  меня устраивает.
<tagezi> чо спрашивал то тогда? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Зобей.
<SergeyIT> он поплакаться приходил
 * tagezi пошёл за кувалдой )
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: Уверен)?
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, ага ;) ( "там кое-где асболютные пути....")
<artus> Kyshtynbai: каанешн, давй плодить сущности в /var/www и рутом, огаа
<artus> а че, руки непозволяют рекурсивно пройтись по каталогам и поменять пути? сед ешо не осилил? ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjWZ6JfgBIs
<Kyshtynbai> ну можно и седом конечно
<artus> [Raiden]:  эть че за жесть? )
<[Raiden]> была в 80-х такая группа accept и udo. В общем 1 из их треков на русский мотив )
<[Raiden]> в общем хевиметла
<artus> ))
<Kyshtynbai> Passwordcard кто-нить юзал когда-нибдудь?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: неа
<^DEMOSS^> http://quickweb.pro/index.php?dir=OBMEN%2F    камера или зип архивом ) навел порядок  в серверной немного
<^DEMOSS^> artus: ура )
<^DEMOSS^> я недавно сам наконец то к старичку 260 ОС  добавил 680 4Гб
<artus> кстати надо стойку собрать
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36477 - не покупайте их железо
<Scrimmer> непонятный день
<Scrimmer> в Севастополе сегодня впервые снег пошел...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я слышал по тв, что Киев хорошо засыпало, даже военных запрягли
<Scrimmer> да и нас так, неплохо
<Scrimmer> хочу я тебе сказать )
<Kyshtynbai> Нокла скатывается в помойку. Что в общем и неудивительно.
<[Raiden]> Тут видимо происки сатан... Майкрософт. Давят  чужими руками.
<[Raiden]> Они столько денег отбашляли нокии, что фактически хозяева там
<nyaxa> Всем привет.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-24
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<Anton2d> Утр добрый.
<andrex> Anton2d, утр, хотя у меня уже почти не утр.
<Anton2d> ну у меня 10 ;) тоже уже как бы поздно.
<Anton2d> ну блин они как всегда:
<Anton2d> Финальный релиз Ubuntu GNOME выйдет одновременно с релизом Ubuntu 13.04, но будет поставляться с GNOME 3.6, так как не остаётся времени для интеграции в релиз ожидаемого 27 марта выпуска GNOME 3.8. Тем не менее, пользователям будет предоставлена возможность
<Anton2d> обновления до GNOME 3.8, для чего будет подготовлен соответствующий набор пакетов, который будет распространяться через PPA-репозиторий gnome3-team.
<Anton2d> Хотя главное что гУбкнту впринципе будет, это уже рдует.
<artus> Anton2d, какой март? проснись, 55е февраля http://itmages.ru/image/view/952431/d41d8cd9
<Anton2d> Ну жесть. У нас это дело приличноя - весна обычно начинается в мае.
<Anton2d> *привычное
<artus> Anton2d, это вчера, за 3-4 часа закидало) до этого земля голая была )
<Anton2d> Фигасебе! А температура какая ?
<artus> -7
<artus> в среднем +\-
<Anton2d> Но снег то явны рыхлый, пушистый, должен быстро таять потом.
<Anton2d> У нас в феврале навалило ужос, сейчас сперсовваный, почти не тает, да и температура пока -10-5
<artus> Anton2d, я домой брел по колено в снегу, в 40 метрах впереди меня девка шла, после нее следов небыло)) а снега по колена ))
<artus> ну эт так, буранчик небольшой был
<Anton2d> Круто, это москва ?
<artus> киев
<Anton2d> А... ну блин, у вас там уже весна в разгаре должны быть по законам жанра вроде?
<artus> вот такая фиговая весна)
<Anton2d> Да ладно... это не сибирь всётаки, тут лето проходит, моргнуть не успеешь.
<Anton2d> Кстати таки поменял я кулер в своём БП, помнишь матерился на обороты его?
<Anton2d> Оказалось смешно. Кулер стоял на 0,45А. Зверь машина, на нем коптеров только строить ;)
<Anton2d> Обычные 12см идут 0,16-0,2.
<Anton2d> Заодно воткнул термодатчик на самый горячий радиатор. В простое всего 45о, при самой полной нагрузке 70.
<artus> Anton2d, камень какой?
<Anton2d> Вообщем кулера на 0,16А при 12в фиксированной напруге, самое то, тихо и сухо. К регулятору не стал цеплять, припаялся напрямую.
<Anton2d> Фен 2 965 3400Гц
<Anton2d> на самый горячий радиатор. = в блоке питания ;)
<Anton2d> На проце температура в норме. 37-55. Кулер в режиме выкл до 42 градусов, дальше заводится (fancontrol).
<artus> вот делать тебе нефиг, температурой в бп паритцо
<Anton2d> Так вспомни я же менял кулер на в 3 раза менее мошьный, тут без проверки нельзя.
<Anton2d> тот монстр 0,45А который, поставил в корпус на 5 вольт, даже так вполне хорошо качает.
<artus> че низя? транзюк бер радиатора сам по себе не накроетцо, больше там гретцо нечему
<artus> радиатор увеличить в 2 раза и ваще пасивкой обойтись можно
<Anton2d> Да... не всё так просто, например диоды шоттки более чуйствительны к температуре.
<artus> все так просто , диодам сфигли там гретцо?
<Anton2d> Пассив при 125 проц + 120 видюха... - не пойдёт.
<artus> ты определись, ты с бп воюеш или видяхой?
<Anton2d> Пассив в ПБ - не пойдёт при 300 Вт нагрузке ну никак. Они диоды как раз стоят на одном радиаторе с тразисторами.
<Anton2d> Радиатор хороший поставить конечно можно, но просто нету места для него в БП.
<artus> Anton2d, пойдет аж со свистом , и да, для плоского всего лиш достаточно его расческу разогнуть в разные стороны, для лучшего самообдува )
<Anton2d> Чем обдува, если пассив  ;) ? У диодов падает производительность олкол 1,5-2 р уже при >80. Дальше у них положительная обратная связь при перегреве
<artus> ладно. теоретизируй дальше )
<Anton2d> Зачем, я сделал что хотел, шум уменьшился до приемлемого. Пассив городить сложно.
<andrex> да просто оно делаецо, в железную кружку азота насыпать, и запаять, вот тебе пассивка)
<Anton2d> БП в морозилку, морозилку на балкон, балкон на северный полюс и всё.
<andrex> да не, так пользы никакой, и телодвижений лишних много
<andrex> а по моей версии у тебя появится ещё один холодильнок
<Anton2d> Что будет если запаять холодный азот в кружке, это пусть мифбастеры проверяют, я и так догадываюсь.
<bosyi> есть гуи для fstab?
<Anton2d> есть, пробовал  -  ужос
<Anton2d> не стоит
<Anton2d> полезне разобраться в принципе монтирования и его опциях, раз и навсегда.
<Anton2d> *ее
<artus> фстабу уже гуи надо?
<Anton2d> Вообще я бы неотказался от качественного нуи со всеми поддерживаемыми опциями ФС.
<Anton2d> Но такого нет и думаю врятли.
<artus> а толку?
<artus> если ты знаеш эти опции, и ручкаим напишеш, если не знаеш, то хоть 100500 цветных кнопашек тебе дай - всеравно система колом станет)
<Anton2d> Что сразу видеть краткий хелп по каждой опции, возможность переключать крыжиками их, сканить разделы на blkid и т.д.
<artus> ага, и все от рута )) дада , даеш рутовые гуи для хомячков, авось сломают, спалят на венду и не будут выдвигать гинеальные идеи)
<Anton2d> но не будет такого комбайна это факт. Впринципе мне оно уже не надо. Но вот года 3 назад было бы незаменимо.
<artus> *в
<artus> *е
<Anton2d> щаз вспомню как тот убогий гуй назывался, который я пробовал.
<Anton2d> mauntmanager
<Anton2d> как и все манагеры которые я видел - ужос тихий и кривой
<bosyi> http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/
<bosyi> еще такое нашел
<artus> потому что ваяютцо непонятно кем и непонятно для чего ) ибо такие поделки кроме автора нафиг никому не надо)
<artus> bosyi, ага, это типа мегагуя в которую надо ручками вписывать опции? ))
<artus> вопрос, в чем прикол? )
<bosyi> прикол в том что мне нужно добавить устройство в fstab
<bosyi> и нужно с этим разобраться
<artus> и проблема в чем?
<bosyi> а еще нужно специально для линуха покупать карточку wifi
<Anton2d> попробуй который моунтманагер он в принципе рабочий, но портит синтаксис файла, кривоват, половину опций не знает.
<artus> sudo blkid а потом копипаста в файлике? )
<Anton2d> artus, неа, неугадал, до этого нужно перечитать маны по маунту, кучи вики во фстаб, что бы понять принцип как оно работает.
<artus> Anton2d, зачем?
<Anton2d> Да что бы понять как сделать то что нужно.
<bosyi> artus, можно впринципе по аналогии сделать
<artus> Anton2d, зачем????
<bosyi> не все такие умные
<Anton2d> Можно, только когда тебе захочится нестарднатно что-то кудато примонтировать - копи паста не сработает.
<artus> Anton2d, те для того чтоб забить гвоздь в тену надо пту закончить?
<artus> Anton2d, вот когда захочитцо нестандартно - вот тогда и сношай моск манами
<Anton2d> Если это действительно гвоздь, то молотка хватит, но вопрошающий не описал чего он хочет.
<artus> Anton2d, ты когда на утро яишко отварить на покушать соберешсо - на курсы кулинаров запишешсо? авось когда нить приспичит торт сваять
<Anton2d> Когда я в первый раз варил фасоль - да я ходил на википедию.
<artus> bosyi, гугл, пишеш туда заветную комбинацию fstab ntfs\ext4 и другие страшные слова - и делаеш
<Anton2d> на убунту.ру в вики - вполне годно всё описано, не полно, но достаточно.
<artus> Anton2d, ну ты резистор неделю подбирал на куллер, я догадался что ты в вику лез на предмет вопросов как варить фасоль)
<artus> другой бы тупо забил в поиске поиск рецепта, а не засерал моск бессмысленой инфой из вики))
<Anton2d> Я не подбирал никакой резистор для кулера, я менял кулер и не неделю а 2 часа. Ты вообще не пытаешся понять о чем речь, и не понимаешь даже сарказма про фасоль.
<Anton2d> У когото дополнительная инфа по вопросу это засирание мозга. У кого-то это дополнительная полезная инфа.
<artus> ты в чатике только 2 часа писал о терзаемых душевных порывах на предмет смены кулера, хотя было достаточно резистора на 100-200 ом
<artus> ))
<artus> bosyi, а чего фстабиш то?
<bosyi> та новый раздел
<bosyi> на котором другая ос была
<artus> ну дык /zzze           ext4    defaults        0       2
<bosyi> 0       2?
<bosyi> цитата
<bosyi> А вот дальше начинаются хитрости и сложности, описывать которые я не буду. С файловой системой всё просто, а вот опции монтирования - это целая эпопея, требующая не одной отдельной статьи. А уж назначение двух цифирей в конц
<bosyi> е вообще покрыто мраком и мало кого интересует.
<artus> эт порядок чекалки дисков
<rapidsp> опции есть в man mount
<artus> bosyi, http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=fstab&category=5&russian=0
<artus> bosyi, на опеннете маны тистай, там перевод гуд
<artus> правда не на все, но все ж
<Anton2d> Ну и? Пришли к тому что послал человека читать тонны манов, о чем я говорил сначала. Ты же хотел молотком... не ?
<artus> Anton2d, я не послал) я показал русиш ман на будущее)) если приспичит на досуге почитать)
<artus> Anton2d, ты теплое с мягким не путай)
<bosyi> та все ок
<bosyi> я уже почти все сделал
<bosyi> только вопрос
<bosyi> как правильно создать директорию
<Anton2d> Я к тому что, как минимум о blkid и что это такое, все рано нужно знать когда лезишь в стаб.
<bosyi> sudo mkdir /mnt/data2
<bosyi> а затем
<bosyi> sudo chown bosyi:bosyi -R /mnt/data2
<bosyi> ?
<artus> а затем sudo chown  -R bosyi:bosyi  /mnt/data2
<bosyi> :)
<artus> хоят я себе просто в /data монтирую)
<bosyi> у меня в дата просто уже есть один
<bosyi> artus, ты в киеве работаешь?
<artus> я к точу что /mnt нафиг ненадо если не временно )
<artus> bosyi, угу
<bosyi> как ты домой добиралс в пятницу?
<artus> я пожалел что вообще из дома выехал) с борщаги на академ ехал 3 часа))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> palimpsest не вариант? Он и примонтировать могет и без рута
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну на постоянку для автомаунта вроде как не вариант
<Anton2d> И в фстаб прописать ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а потом кажется можно из какого то конфига грепнуть и в fstab скопировать
<artus> а смысл в чем?
<Anton2d> mtab
<artus> всех делов копипаста id и вышестоящих строк уже забитых в конфиг)
<Anton2d> в мтабе - нету ID разделов.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: смысл что palimpsest примонтирует и сформирует готовую строчку для фстаба
<artus> и даже если лень лезть искать uuid то можно тупо /dev/* вписывать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-24_08-36-55_shot.png тебе здесь готовых строчек не хватает? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: не мне. Я отвечал насчет гуя
<artus> ну зачем плодить сущности, искать извращение в гуе если решение вопроса реально занимает 20 секунд
<artus> и второй вариант , ну будет в дальнейшем у него доступ только по ссх, а надо примонтировать раздел, и че, будет думать как иксы завести? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуй удобей когда надо сделать одну вещь. Наглядней. Когда надо сразу много, тут консоль скрипты
<artus> просто есть круг действий в которых гуи ну нафиг ненадо )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, гуй удобен только когда он позволяет что либо сделать с меньшим количеством телодвижений
<artus> и быстрее, а не когда ползаеш по гуям и материшсо ибо получаеш не то что просил
<artus> ну или действия которые можно делать валяясь на диване просматривая сериалку) и это точно не монтирование винтов ))
<bosyi> все работает
<bosyi> переделал на /data и /data2
<artus> передалай на /C и /D :D
<bosyi> ;)
<bosyi> винды нету
<Anton2d> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34188596/Screenshot%20from%202013-03-24%2013%3A47%3A27.png
<Anton2d> А ведь пишет же кто-то такие утилиты, силы большие вкладывают, а на практике - это жеткое зло у глючность.
<Anton2d> Жаль.
<Anton2d> Причем оно предупреждает если что-то правишь, - "берегитесь я щаз сломаю ваш фстаб, поэтому сохраню оригинал" ;)
<Anton2d> С выводом шрифтов там что то жуткое вообще. Как оно их так выводит, давно такого даже в вайн не видел.
<artus> ммм, а ssl сертификаты в наше время выдают еще безвоздмездно?
<andrex> невидел такого, может гдето добряки есть, кто бесплатно их делает)
<artus> стартссль по ходу, но там таакой кквест на все это дело , хотя надо будет наваять, жаль ток на год дают а не на 2
<artus> главное не забыть продлить)
<andrex> делать то делают, по тихой сливая их в какую нить конторку)
<artus> andrex, http://habrahabr.ru/post/127643/ воот эти дяди с большими ушами
<andrex> улыбнуло, записать сертификат на болванку
<andrex> желательно BD
<Kyshtynbai> А я покупать буду у руцентру...
<andrex> а мы нищебродствуем, куда нам покупать)
 * Kyshtynbai бьёцца головой апстол.
<Kyshtynbai> Пробросил выход с джека наушников на джек микрофона, а оказалось ЧТО ОН ТОЖЕ ПОКОЦАН. Что ж такое-то, блин. Не везет мне с джеками, второй ноут сволочь уже.
<andrex> припаяй проводки от наушников прямиком в ноут)
<Scrimmer> воцап
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, и тебе не хворать :D
<Kyshtynbai> Не умею я паять :( .
<andrex> приклей
<Scrimmer> andrex: случаем не инженер?
<andrex> нет
<Scrimmer> странно
<andrex> механник - хирург
<sharikoff> И
<andrex> sharikoff, й
<sharikoff> Не спишь?
<sharikoff> Бдишь?
<andrex> бдю
<andrex> тишину
<sharikoff> Воскресенье час дня
<sharikoff> Давай фонд откроем
<sharikoff> Фонд помощи спо
<Kyshtynbai> Силам планетарной обороны?
<sharikoff> Будем тендеры выигрывать тем самым создавая линуксадминам рабочие места
<sharikoff> С адекватной оплатой
<andrex> хм идея
<sharikoff> Каково? В воскресенье то с похмелья
<andrex> я не с похмелья зато)
<sharikoff> 16 штук зарегить фонд
<sharikoff> Минимум 3 человека
<sharikoff> + юрист и бух от греха
<sharikoff> И коммерческий директор продажник хороший
<andrex> надо подбирать кондиатов
<sharikoff> Устав еще нужен..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: кто тебе джеки покоцал?
<andrex> хм а где это за 16 штук фонд открывают? я чет видел тока 28 примерно
<andrex> с услугами всякими и госпошлиной + натариус
<andrex> а хотя если поискать то есть и за 16
<Anton2d> О, а дубльцмд то развивается однако, сборки оказываются выходят свежие, пилят помаленку. уже неплох стал.
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<iFalkorr> failed
<[Raiden]> По тв на тему снега сказали: По всей европе с погодой творится что-то не то
<[Raiden]> где-то там ещё засыпало кого-то
<iFalkorr> а чтож такого не того то с погодой
<andrex> зима вернулась)
<iFalkorr> нормальная. обычная весна
<[Raiden]> да ну
<iFalkorr> в прошлом году такая же была
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/6/3/2/8/a/c7d0917c65a1a86ece75eaffe1f.jpg - Венгрия. Пробка из-за снегопада.
<[Raiden]> дерево в пекине http://img11.nnm.ru/7/f/f/9/5/fd26ce2bca7589e7edde0f1fb6b.jpg
<Anton2d> У одних сибиряков всё как всегда, весна попрежнему начинётся в мае ;)
<iFalkorr> аминь, братка
<[Raiden]> Киев ещё засыпало, мчс подключался. И вчера тут Скример говорил, что в Севастополе впервые за год снег выпал.
<[Raiden]> это всё не смертельно, но обычным это назвать нельзя.
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> я смотрел послезавтра
<iFalkorr> это обычная ситуация:)
<aim1159> а к самбе не прикрутили per-share ip restrictions? а то хочется чтобы одна и та же шара внутрь была доступна на запись, а вовне только на чтение. частично решается конечно поднятие "наружу" ro nfs, а внурь rw самба. но что-то кривенько как-то... нет ли прямее способа поунивеÑ
<iFalkorr> потом америка замерзнет и по нью-йорку будет русский траулер кататься
<Anton2d> И только у сибиряков все всегда как обычно ;) никаких аномалий, скучно.
<Anton2d> Вообще читал что сибирь должна сильно выйграть в климате при глоб. потеплении.
<Anton2d> Но пока не заметно, как было -45 в декабре 10 лет назад так и сейчас.
<rapidsp> Россия вцелом
<Anton2d> Северо-восточная часть сильнее, в европе может стать слишком тепло.
<rapidsp> в послезавтре тоже холодно стало именно благодаря глобальному потеплению :) ибо логика :)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/8/7/7/8/64ee10fd3b10c500fdc6b8c5819.jpg - американская медицина начала 20 века.
<andrex> хм название прям специфичное такое)
<andrex> !255 > aim1159
<ubuntuhelp> aim1159, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8929234 - некоторые умудряются ставить кде на нетбуки.
<aim1159> andrex: а что с моим сообщением? обрезалось?
<andrex> ну как сказать... 22:21:24       aim1159 | а к Ñамбе не пÑикÑÑÑили per-share ip restrictions?
<andrex> все норм)
<aim1159> andrex: ээээ... жесть
<aim1159> andrex: это видимо так старнно cut-n-paste повёл себя
<aim1159> а к самбе не прикрутили per-share ip restrictions?
<aim1159> вот щас норм?
<[Raiden]> aim1159: да , обрезалось на  поуниве�
<andrex> да норм, но сообщение все такое и это не из-за копи паста
<[Raiden]> aim1159: у андрекса просто по другому кривой клиент. Товй обрезает, а его такие сообщения прочитать не может
<andrex> его клиент сообщения не разделяет, яб сказал
<[Raiden]> ну да, а твой кусок не читает
<[Raiden]> мой читает )
<[Raiden]> [17:21:35] [aim1159]а к самбе не прикрутили per-share ip restrictions? а то хочется чтобы одна и та же...
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvZixKItG2U , русь изначальаня , фильм целиком. Если кто не смотрел\хочет вспомнить
<aim1159> [Raiden]: лан. а по-сути вопроса?
<[Raiden]> а я шаринг никогда не юзал, не знаю
<[Raiden]> на форум пиши
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: почти получилось, но только не пойму где ошибка
<[Raiden]> aim1159: попробуй это почитать, может тут есть ответ. Мне лень на инглише смотреть
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078120
<[Raiden]> вот что-то ещё http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/samba-user-network-file-sharing-restictions/
<[Raiden]> Это так, первое на что потыкал. И последнее )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> привет
<andrex> tagezi, q
<markmx> приветствую :) опять я с мускулом
<markmx> :) помжете?
<andrex> возможно
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/fpmyDdSk вот креатиф, задача в подзапросе получить список, и потом для каждого поля отинсертить
<andrex> канал же есть спец по мускулу
<markmx> ругается что подзапрос возвращает много значений, но так и надо же чкаждое значение отработать
<markmx> счас и туда чиркану
<[Raiden]> markmx: это тебе поможет http://www.bekar.com.ua/pictures/66930_2.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> юмарист, емае xD
<[Raiden]> http://rian.com.ua/culture_society/20130324/337158293.html
<[Raiden]> iFalkorr: --^
<artus> утра!
<andrex> artus, кю
<artus> огайй
<[Raiden]> тут кто-то хотел коробку с низким потреблением
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2013/03/23/#msi-unveiled-40w-nettop
<artus> чето эта хрень нифига не стоит своих 300 евро
<andrex> да скоро уценится
<andrex> чет чем микроскапичнее девайс тем быстрее цена спадает
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное решили, что максимум 40ватт достаточное основания для сдирания денег
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> andrex:  за 230 стоит дроид на 4ре ядра и 2 гига памяти, который самолет по своей сути  и питатцо может от жмени акумов литийполимер )
<artus> рейден, они изобрели ноут? )))
<artus> без монитора и акума ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну типа того
<andrex> епик че сказать)
<artus> [Raiden]:  вот смотри, мы разработали схему бп, кторый питаетцо от чего хош, заряжает кие хош акумы в онлайн режиме, и места занимает меньше чем обычный бп, даже так, в формфактор обчыного бп лезет наш + акум для упса ) , а в куче с микроайтикс матерью, это все
<artus> хозяйство вообще в женскую сумочку лезет)
<artus> но, эть полноценный комп, а не непонятная фигня в коробочке с надписью мсай
<artus> причем комп вещ в себе, уже со встроеным упсом ))
<[Raiden]> никто не помнит что включить в фф , что бы давал русские имена в линке ,а не цифры
<[Raiden]> ?
<andrex> UnMHT
<andrex> или network.standard-url.encode-utf8 значение false
<[Raiden]> спс
<[Raiden]> не помогло, помогло network.standard-url.escape-utf8
<tagezi> [Raiden], https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f7s-wXZWT5o те как миломану наверное понравиться ))
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: привет, меня выкидывало. Ты мне не писал ?
<[Raiden]> потм посмотрю, урбан...
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: привет, ns tcnm &
<^DEMOSS^> есть минутка ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUFS0mjHrnc
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<^DEMOSS^> блин, мне нужен sharikoff  я уже почти все настроил, остались мелотчи
<Vlad____> Здравствуйте. Подскажите как грамотно перезапустить фаервол в убунте. iptables не получится как демон перезапустить. ufw disable/enable не даёт результата(правила не меняются). networking restart - с ошибкой(пишет какй-то интерфейс занят)
<Vlad____> Стрёмное дело. Если что-то не так сделаю придётся к серваку с монитором и клавой переть
<Vlad____> сейчас помогает restart. Но эт не выход каждый раз
<[Raiden]> МОжно сохранить правила в файл и очистить
<[Raiden]> фаервол рестартануть нельзя, он часть ядра. иптаблес только управляет
<[Raiden]> а вот уфв можно выключать, да, если всё задан очерез него
<[Raiden]> вроде
<artus> Vlad____:   в крон на 5 минут сброс правил и хоть обексперементируйсо)
<Vlad____> вот почему-то включение/выключение ufw толку не дало. Совсем. Будто он по своим правилам живёт а не по iptables
<artus> а нафига тебе и тайблсы и уфв?
<artus> оно ж упоротое и только ломать все умеет
<Vlad____> artus: ufw было изначально
<Vlad____> я полагал что он завязан на iptables
<artus> ну ссзб
<Vlad____> ошибался?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Просто используй либ оодно либо другое
<artus> а темпаче на серваке, то вдвойне деревянней)
<Vlad____> я могу грохнуть ufw?
<[Raiden]> можешь
<[Raiden]> или просто выключить
<Vlad____> чем тогда управляет iptables если не ufw?
<[Raiden]> иптаблес управляет ядром
<artus> нетфильтром оно управляет
<artus> а своя гуйня - это недоконфигурилка тейблсов
<artus> выкинь каку
<Vlad____> i A ufw                                                                                                          - program for managing a Netfilter firewall
<Vlad____> я точно могу делать aptitude purge ufw?
<artus> нафига ты его вообще ставил
<Vlad____> почему-то мне кажется не я его ставил, а он был
<Vlad____> я уж не помню
<artus> креститцо надо, когда кажетцо
<Vlad____> :)
<[Raiden]> да, он срау есть, вроде.
<[Raiden]> только не включен
<Vlad____> грохнул)
<Vlad____> есть способ узнать что установлено мной?
<tagezi> у ипитэйбла такой понятный и простой интерфейс командной строки, нафига к нему ещё что-то?
<[Raiden]> ну да, фаервол зовётся нетфильтр, но по сути это часть ядра. Вычключить можно только пересборкой.
<artus> [Raiden]:  нифига по дефолту эта гадость не идет , в серверах так точно
<tagezi> на опеннет кстати неплохой ман по нему лежит
<[Raiden]> может быть, у меня десктоп
<tagezi> artus, он в гноме шёл вроде по умолчанию
<tagezi> на дестопах )
<artus> tagezi:  разве что в бунтовской ))
<Vlad____> а есть способ узнать какие пакеты установлены по-умолчанию, а какие мной?
<Vlad____> списком, наглядно
<[Raiden]> и оно работает. Только правила надо через него задавать, а не через всё подряд
<tagezi> незнаю.. мне ипитэйбл роднее, всего три команды выучил и ты бог огнестеночный )
<Vlad____> хочу провести ревизию) может много чего лишнего есть
<Vlad____> :-)
<Vlad____> aptitude search '~i' не подходит. Там всё подряд. Нужно как-то отделить то что мной было
<artus> береш чистую установку, береш свое недоразумение - и сравниваеш)
<tagezi> побитно в зеках? )
<tagezi> хеках*
<Vlad____> ох
<artus> ага, хеши))
<Vlad____> насоветуйте сейчас мне на ночь глядя)
<[Raiden]> ставь в виртуалку ос, dpkg --get-selection |grep install >file и  на своей системе так же
<[Raiden]> и сравнивай
<[Raiden]> как ещё я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> история у апта вроде есть, но где и сколько хранится не в курсе
<Vlad____> artus: /sbin/iptables-restore < ~/iptables_backup такого рода в крон?
<[Raiden]> не знаю долетело или нет )
<[Raiden]> ещё был бы вариан тсравнить дефолт и вашу систему, если бы у вас была фс  круче экст4 , и был бы снапшот сделанный сразу после инстала.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36483
<tagezi> они бы достругали его бы для декстопа лучше
<Vlad____> [Raiden]: хорошая идея. жаль не догадался сделать снапшот :(
<Vlad____> artus: нарабоваться не могу) спасибо за помощь с кроном! :)
<Vlad____> *нарадоваться
<kinder-pingvi> приветствую...
<kinder-pingvi> хочу поставить обновленное юнити на свою убунту 12.04.. толком инфы не нагуглил.. репозиторий добавил по unity.ubuntu.com но не обновило...
<[Raiden]> линк на статью
<[Raiden]> покажи
<kinder-pingvi> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/testing/
<kinder-pingvi> или возможно я не дочитал до конца, увидив только репозиторий и непосильную схему апгрейда 0
<[Raiden]> видимо там для quantal
<[Raiden]> для 12.10
<kinder-pingvi> http://ubuntovod.ru/soft/unity-5-8.html
<kinder-pingvi> один товарищЬ блоговод заметил "Пользователи Ubuntu 12.04 могли заметить, что оболочка Unity обновилась до версии 5.8. ".. странно почему у меня еще 5.18)
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/953490/3b723f19
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе. И ещё, по твоему линку не релиз,  тестовая версия
<[Raiden]> и ещё, версии крайне редко прыгают в пределах 1 дистра, по крайней мере в офиц репах. Так что твой блогер ошибся  или не договорил.
<kinder-pingvi> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/unity-58-released-with-new-features-and.html
<kinder-pingvi> ну я гуглилл по этому поводу.. то ли он втупую перевел статью.. то ли хз )
<kinder-pingvi> http://proubuntu.com.ua/2012/03/26/unity-unity-2d-5-8.html и даже вот.. да что ж такое О_о
<[Raiden]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-updates&searchon=names&keywords=unity
<[Raiden]> 5.18 последняя
<kinder-pingvi> :(
<[Raiden]> юнити2д другая программа, которая больше не развивается
<[Raiden]> нету её больше
<kinder-pingvi> хотел новую.. вдруг быстрее бы работала.. 12.10 поставить к сожалению не могу, господа радеоновцы не изволят обновить драйвер под ядро выше 3.4 (
<[Raiden]> Я могу сказать как в 12.04 получить самую свежу версию kde ))
<[Raiden]> и не ясно зачем тебе оставться на 12.04, если ты пользователь юнити
<kinder-pingvi> я КДЕ пользовал.. решил вот юнити попробовать, вроде как полегче чем КДЕ работает на моем ноутубке..
<kinder-pingvi> да вот же и говорю.. что выше 12.04 не могу поставить, потому что 12.10 и выше ядро 3.5 и выше и хорг 1.13 и выше..
<kinder-pingvi> а господа радеоновцы под мою мобилити 4650 драйвер ставится только на ядро ДО 3.4 и хорг до 1.12..
<kinder-pingvi> открытые драйвера категорически нет, потому что видяшка без родного драйвера работает на максимальной частоте, соответственно - греется, батарея за 50 минут садится. С родными драйверами пару часов минимум живет )
<[Raiden]> как всё запущено
<[Raiden]> вин хп туда поставь и живи как белые люди.
<[Raiden]> если тяжело для ке, будет тяжело и для вин7
<kinder-pingvi> ну у меня две оси.. восьмерка и бубунта
<kinder-pingvi> восьмерка очень вкусно получилась, не ожидал, что она такая шустрая.. наконец-то убрали эти аэроэффекты, теперь кушает голая со старту совсем как ХР почти )
<[Raiden]> вот уж не думаю что ко-то против аеро )
<kinder-pingvi> не ну.. красиво конечно, но со временем.. )
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/953499/b7adc61c
<[Raiden]> )
<kinder-pingvi> но восьмая в разы быстрее. Даже на нетбук еееписи на атом всунул восьмую дяде, так значительно ожил. Седьмая и без аэро туговато работала..
<kinder-pingvi> хах )
<^DEMOSS^> везет вам
<^DEMOSS^> такие простые вещи решаете
<kinder-pingvi> ^DEMOSS^, это мы так на досуге развлекаемся ))
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже дуалбут. Одно время редко посещал, а сча загрузил  ради рейнджеров новых и пока тут...
<kinder-pingvi> http://piccy.info/view3/4326361/9e725a6c9941fce0bb21912f9752b0ca/
<^DEMOSS^> я тут блин вовсю конфиги по 600 строк пишу
<^DEMOSS^> а интернет на сервере так и не получилсо
<[Raiden]> это работа или ты так отдыхаешь?
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> и работа и отдых и хобби
<^DEMOSS^> называется новое железо приехало
<kinder-pingvi> что же ты там за конфиг на 600 строк лепишь то? )
<^DEMOSS^> http://forum.nag.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=83907   даже тему на наге дал - и то молчат
<^DEMOSS^> конфиг маршрутизатора
<[Raiden]> может и я семерку на 8 переведу, когда вин блю выйдет. Сча чего-то лень
<kinder-pingvi> правда привычного пуска больше нету )
<kinder-pingvi> ^DEMOSS^, надо бы и свой rt-n12-lx поковырять..
<[Raiden]> в блю обещают вернуть, в августе. Н осудя по шоту котоырй я видел ,он будет переколбашен
<^DEMOSS^> kinder-pingvi: несравнимые весчи
<^DEMOSS^> пижже циско в 100 раз, го логику мышления на модульную надо менять. на иную
<kinder-pingvi> для ноутбука восьмая - что надо.. и красиво и к ресурсам по-божески
<kinder-pingvi> у меня вообще с роутером очень интересная история.. он страшно резал скорость..
<kinder-pingvi> решил поковырять размер MTU
<kinder-pingvi> подобрал размер, максимальный, который не фрагментируется.
<kinder-pingvi> 1480 вышло как раз.. ну то есть -24 байта.. тот размер я и искал
<kinder-pingvi> и вообще ожил)
<kinder-pingvi> правда прикол теперь другой.. провайдер ежесуточно рвет сессию.. а он, проказник, не хочет автоподключатся, а просто намертво виснет, что и к вебморде не доберешься.. только on/off
<kinder-pingvi> кошмар какой-то %_%
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-17
<tagezi> ну это как юзать.. вон народ сейчас болдит от ЭлементариОс... обрубок блин
<only_you> может из-за і7 и 16 гб озу
<only_you> но все же
<only_you> на глаз лучше стало
<only_you> хз, видел только на картинках
<tagezi> не знаю.. у меня минимум стот.. только морда натянуто, и то иногда система подвисает.. хотя i5 с 4 гигами
<only_you> но гном не люблю
<tagezi> стоит*
<only_you> кубунта?
<tagezi> на проц страшно иногда смотреть.. памяти вроде и не жрёт, но грузит жутко
<tagezi> угу
<only_you> а с аконадями и непопуками что делал?
<tagezi> да они себя тихо теперь ведут.. пока покрайне мере
<only_you> т.е. не отключал?
<tagezi> непомук тут шумел, я перетерпел, и вроде нормально стало
<only_you> ждем балу
<tagezi> не, это не они..
<only_you> или как там оно назівается
<only_you> в 4.13
<tagezi> это иногда бывает просто.. запустишь что-нить и оно начинает жрать проц
<tagezi> новые программы, новые глюки )
<tagezi> лучшебы старый допилили
<only_you> напомнил
<only_you> 1 сек
<tagezi> такое ощущение что им платят за количество кода
<only_you> http://ubuntuone.com/2MmgFHcW4RNejLCcgNj35Z
<tagezi> угу
<only_you> ну ето же кде... не успели четвертіе допилить, пора на кде 5.0 != 5 перелазить)
<tagezi> так qt4 тоже не допили до ума.. уже 5 сделали.. это маркетинг..
<[Raiden]> можно пожить на 4 пару лет. Обещают поддерживать
<only_you> так нужно же на смартфоні двигаться
<only_you> вот его и запилили
<tagezi> ну и потом народ сейчас привык что на винде всё тормозит и глючит и не замечает
<tagezi> 4 на смартфоны тоже можно было пилить нормально..
<only_you> не знаю. я после lxde разниці с кде не заметил =)
<tagezi> он только win8 не поддерживал
<tagezi> да лубунту это не система..
 * only_you достал лопату для win8
<tagezi> пару на дебиане и ты поймёшь что убунту не система, а сплошная галюцинация )
<only_you> сидел на дебе до убунті)
<tagezi> пару лет
<only_you> 4 года
<tagezi> у мне яблин эта привычка.. нужно как артус, сделать усилие и забыть про убунту
<only_you> потом подкупила изкаробочность убунті
<tagezi> у меня пока сидел... наверное года 4-5 ниодного глюка в системе, я вообще не знал что такое зависы и крахи
<only_you> и лтс 5 лет
<only_you> не знаю. я особо на баги не жалуюсь
<only_you> лишь бі IDE запускалось
<tagezi> ну, у убунты только один +, изкоробки всё что нужно и нет
<only_you> ppa, lts
<only_you> под нее банашьно больше софта чем для деба
<tagezi> а меня выбешивать начинает.. то чем вообще славился линух, стабильность, надёжность, уходит на задний план.. главное что бы безмозгло все как-нибудь всё работало
<only_you> хоть толстяк деб предпочел)
<tagezi> всмысле больше?
<tagezi> лаунчпад?
<only_you> скомпилировано
<only_you> скачать какую-то софтину с офф. сайта
<tagezi> это фигня... на ланчпад суют всё что не попадя.. даже экстрим версии за релизы выдают
<only_you> стараюсь юзать только репу
<tagezi> а по репе они одинаковое, помоему
<only_you> и то все время я на альфах да бетах сижу
<only_you> мне грех жаловатьсяс
<only_you> мне скорее на генту или арч нужно
<tagezi> qtcreator 3 прилетел, теперь и под андройд )
<only_you> чем на дебиан)
<only_you> 3.0.1
<tagezi> угу
<only_you> пару дней назад
<only_you> и кут обновили
<only_you> до 5.2.1
<only_you> жизнь удалась
<tagezi> да? ) меня достало тыкать инстал
<tagezi> они блин либы обновили мне его снесло нафиг
<tagezi> благо сейчас не копаюсь в нём, побоку )
<only_you> креатор очень хорош
<only_you> имхо
<only_you> его и юзаю
<tagezi> да не плох.. если пишеш код почти подвсе платформы и не особо хочишь париться
<only_you> теперь могу даже на на бідлопитончике в нем писать
<tagezi> мне кдевелопер больше нравиться
<only_you> под винду и линукс нужно
<only_you> а скоро и макос
<only_you> а кдевелопер не умеет в кросплатфоренность
<only_you> многие хвалят
<only_you> нужно будет попробівать
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD,_%D0%A0%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B4_%D0%9C%D1%8D%D1%82%D1%82%D1%8C%D1%8E
<only_you> в питочник он же тоже умеет?)
<tagezi> столкман сегодня родился
<tagezi> вернее вчера уже )
<only_you> вчера же
<only_you> )
<only_you> мужик я йайцами, уважаю
<only_you> *с
<tagezi> главное что бы стринги на них не давили )
<only_you> не
<only_you> главное что бі поеданием ног сильно не увлекался)
<only_you> а то меня троллят на работе етим сильно
<tagezi> если бы он был мене политичен, и больше думал о развитии идеи, было бы лучше
<only_you> да еще и маководі
<tagezi> а то он половину народа которые готовы были на него пахать распугал чвоими лозунгами
<only_you> ну кому ядро писать
<only_you> а кому и политику
<only_you> кто как не он
<tagezi> да они пролопухали половину проектов которые готовы были под ГПЛ работать
<tagezi> утопали в непонятную апачу
<only_you> палка в двух концах
<tagezi> просто потому что видишьли их политика не позволяет
<only_you> гпл не панацея
<tagezi> посрались аплем.. из-за этого под лецензией гпл теперь в апстор не бурет
<tagezi> LO теперь тоже вроде большую половину перенесли на МИТ
<only_you> я думаю, для тех, кто юзает апловские продукті, отсуствие гпл софта в аппсторе не большая потеря)
<only_you> *епл..
<tagezi> ну, не скажи
<only_you> для гпл софта велком ту линукс
<tagezi> да дело не в этом.. дело в том что продвижение идеи медленне происходит, потому что гпл зицензия самая понятная
<tagezi> опять же, сейчас куча совта под СС стало появляться.. а это вообще не понятный зверь и как его к коду применять
<only_you> ето нам не пофиг
<only_you> а многим пофиг, лишь бі без смс и регистраций и кнопочку ЗБС
<only_you> у меня сс всегда с картинками ассоциировался)
<tagezi> да большинству народу ваще пофиг, главное что бы не срали им на подушку
<only_you> и Крім не отбирали)
<tagezi> ну, статьи, картинки, видеорлики.. теперь уже есть проги
<only_you> наши внуки доживут до отмені патентов на по
<only_you> надеюсь
<only_you> хотя линукс станет второй виндой
<only_you> винда таки сдохнет
<only_you> и мс сделает ос на основе линукса
<only_you> если сама не загнется раньше
<only_you> и будет линукс пускалкой гпл софта и проприетари
<tagezi> мс врятли сдохнет..
<tagezi> они реально классно подгибают под себя.. вот пропихнули свой ooxml в iso
<tagezi> блин, говноформат доо последней буквы
<tagezi> кстати, в новой зеландии вроде частично отменено патентное право на программы
<only_you> еще в Исландии вроде
<tagezi> only_you: слушай.. а блогспот украинского домена нет что-ли?
<only_you> есть
<tagezi> хм..
<tagezi> странно.. мой говноблог не пашит с blogspot.ua
<only_you> а у вас разве еще не весь UA домен забанили?)
<tagezi> и с kz и с by тоже.. странно
<tagezi> у кого у вас?
<tagezi> в евросаюзе не бынят домены
<tagezi> покрайне мере я такого не слышал
<only_you> Финляндия?
<tagezi> да
<only_you> =)
<only_you> не ті ли кидал статейку: "Вернулся из Финляндии в РФ и испітал неприятное чувство"
<only_you> как-то так назівалась
<tagezi> нет, не я
<tagezi> но могу подписаться под многим из той статьи
<only_you> )
<tagezi> реально.. съездишь на родину и потом неделя опатии.. почему там нельхя также по человечески
<tagezi> з*
<only_you> понимаю
<only_you> у меня так же
<tagezi> а ты откуда?
<only_you> Украина/Германия
<tagezi> blogspot.ua не принадлежит гуглу
<tagezi> его какойто хитрый бизнесмен купил походу )
<only_you> у меня ни .уа ни .ру не работает
<tagezi> ну ru должен работать, если ты сам себя не забанил )
<only_you> разве что ру мог забанить)
<tagezi> http://infineconomics.blogspot.ru
<only_you> работает
<only_you> хм
<only_you> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/photos Финляндия?
<tagezi> нет, это лыжная единичка по новгородской области
<tagezi> там ниже вроде альбом должен быть
<only_you> не-не
<only_you> там, где 12.2013
<only_you> 2 альбома
<tagezi> не.. он ограниченый доступ имеет.. я личные альбомы прикрыл )
<tagezi> щас
<only_you> спасибо
<tagezi> вот так должен быть виден
<only_you> ліжній поход?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> там красиво было.. как-нибудь напрощусь ещё раз.. правда у нас теперь празники не совпадают
<tagezi> Россия вообще очень красивая.. особенно если подальше от народу уйти.. ибо засрано всё ((
<only_you> круто, оч
<only_you> у нас сколько снега не бівает
<tagezi> Финка в этом плане рай.. из-за малого количества населения грязи почти нет, ну и они все довольно законопослушные.. это тоже даёт о себе знать..
<only_you> немци тоже)
<tagezi> мы с женой по финке 4 похода сделали, без мелких вылазок, после этого по России не очень хочется ходить
<only_you> в Германии машини моют столбі у дороги счетками
<only_you> ну а дальше сравнивать даже не хочется
<tagezi> да я видел, я в своё время роботал на предприятии, у нас была старая еврейка, не знаю что она меня так любила, но ездила к друзьям в германию, хвасталась фотками
<tagezi> больше всего поразило как пебята на улице в белых футболках брейк такцевали
<tagezi> ребята*
<tagezi> в финке конечно не так чисто ) но покране мере не усрано всё
<only_you> и бомжи в чистіх беліх носках спят на лавочке)
<only_you> после первого штрафа в пару сотен евро любой приезжий в Германии окультуривается
<tagezi> меня ещё заповедники тут поражают.. тоже сыграло свою роль.. помнб ходили на Таганай, я водил поход, помню как егеря всё денег хотели снять.. тут всё открыто, стоят места для костром, с топарами, с илами, с дровами..
<tagezi> короче день и ночь... тут одно удовольствие ходить...
<only_you> угу
<tagezi> жалко в этом году снега нет.. зима тёплая, лыжи так и не расчехлил
<only_you> в Германии могут дать туристу ключи от домика переночевать
<only_you> хотя, народ довольно замкнут
<only_you> особенно старшее поколенее
<tagezi> да, тут домики открыты )
<only_you> молодеж более открітая
<only_you> зато ті на газе секономили)
<only_you> *мі
<tagezi> ну, есть платные.. в них только за деньги.. но в больших заповедниках там есть домики бесплатные
<only_you> не-не
<tagezi> с дровами, с туалетами... короче как положено
<only_you> мі ночью ехали машиной где-то в поселке
<only_you> остановились, пошли спросить, где поблизости есть отели переночевать
<only_you> нам дали ключи от домика и сказали, идите у нас ночуйте
<only_you> просто так
<only_you> незнакомім людям
<tagezi> ну, я с таким тут не встречался.. мы с женой в палатке спим.. отели не ищем )
<only_you> (:
<only_you> я городской парень, не привік без четірех стен и прочего бетона-асфальта)
<tagezi> а мы с женой тут устаём, нам даже Лаппееранта кажется большим городом )
<only_you> хотя не, в армии жил неделю зимой в картонной палатке)
<tagezi> хотя по сути это дерёвня.. 17 тысяч человек на весь район )
<tagezi> половина студенты из универа )
<only_you> ето где-то как у нас двор)
<only_you> студенческий городок, что может біть лучше
<only_you> ех..
 * only_you скучает за универом
<tagezi> что лучше? ) добик у озера в глуши )
<tagezi> домик*
<only_you> не юзал, но верю)
<tagezi> мы на дачу при каждой возможности ездим.. там здорово
<tagezi> лес кругом.. озера правда нет.. но это потом как-нибудь
<only_you> мне дорогу перейти и я в лесу
<only_you> сосновом
<tagezi> ну, мне тоже.. но лучше когда просто в лесу )
<only_you> в лесу инета нету
<only_you> )
<only_you> я законченій айтишник
<only_you> наверное
<tagezi> у меня лисы и зайцы тут в Лапперанте под окном бегают каждый день
<tagezi> но народ всё равно есть.. и как-то меня он последнее время напрягает
<only_you> тебе севернее нужно
<tagezi> кути себе модем.. сейчас это уже не дорого.. 3G у нас 1,9 евра сутки.. а это самый грабительский такиф
<tagezi> купи* )
<tagezi> блин.. всё.. опечатка на опечатке )
<only_you> да, Qt дает о себе знать)
<only_you> наверное, спать пора
<tagezi> вот да.. но я чото не хочу.. наверное, нужно чаю и стать пописать.. в свой говноблог..
<tagezi> заодно понять как это всё работает )
<only_you> нужно кофе и уснуть под кинцо какое-то
<tagezi> я последнее время фильмы смотрю только когда дочу в кино вожу
<only_you> я не помню когда последний раз туда ходил
<only_you> кстати, про фильмі
<only_you> не знаешь аналог final cut pro на линукс?
<tagezi> неа
<tagezi> даже не представялю что это такое )
<only_you> в етом маководі кинцо делают
<only_you> прийдется виртуалки подімать)
<tagezi> kdlive не?
<tagezi> ой не.. блин
<tagezi> Cinelerra
<tagezi> yj jyf rfrfz-nj cnh`vyfz jxtym yf re,eynt
<only_you> малую в садик отведу и на метро на работу сразу. вечер лучше
<tagezi> но она какая-то глючная на кубунте
<only_you> ой)
<tagezi> Kdenlive
<tagezi> это чисто кдешная.. у меня жена там ролик верстала
<only_you> спасибо
<only_you> попробую сегодня вместе с кубунтой
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi0b_EXY9zw&list=UUc7RFZ0XfN0LXuCNiAQEF9w
<tagezi> ну не знаю насколько оно тебе подойдёт
<only_you> круто
<only_you> теперь и я в горі хочу
<only_you> последний раз в Карпатах біл лет 15 назад
<tagezi> там по разному в этом походе было
<only_you> кстати, вопрос нуба
<only_you> ети "палки" что бі легче ходить біло?
<tagezi> половину жена удалила ненарочно .. поэтому олени выходящие их тумана не возли в ролик )
<only_you> и то рога біли в конце?
<only_you> на траве
<tagezi> равновесие проще держать, ну и с привычкой бусрее ходить получаеться
<tagezi> быстрее*
<only_you> и проще груз нести, наверное
<tagezi> да.. рога которые олени сбрасывают
<tagezi> ну,если плохо подтягиваешься, то скорее сложнее )
<tagezi> короче привыкнуть нужно.. поначалу они только мешают
<tagezi> потом вообще не понимаешь как ты раньше без них ходил )
<only_you> да как сказать, я последние пару лет тяжелее ноута ничего не подімал)
<tagezi> тогда не ходи в горы )
<only_you> =)
<tagezi> тяжело, даже без рюкзака, постоянно вверх вниз, на сердце нагрузка большая получаеться
<tagezi> лучше всего делать зарядку и хотябы полчаса бега каждый день
<only_you> на здоровье я не жалуюсь
<tagezi> тогда есть силы крутить головой.. а иначе ты только тропу у себя под ногами и будешь видеть
<tagezi> я когда народ водил, у меня постоянно были новички которые не слушали.. и весь поход только помирали.. пол годика бега, и начинаешь наслаждаться видами
<only_you> ну 30 км бегал
<only_you> в бронике)
<tagezi> ещё я могу сказать, просто в горы ты можешь съездить, у тебя там альпы рядом.. но что бы ощутить кайф, нужна автономность и достаточная дикость.. сначало напрягает, потом понимаешь что это настощее, живое
<tagezi> не важно что ты раньше делал ))) форма теряется
<only_you> да, именно дикости хочу
<only_you> не на курорт
<only_you> а в лес)
<only_you> да, теперь на 10 етаже задішка
<tagezi> ну так что мешает? ) темболее у тебя армия была
<tagezi> ну, в горах будет тоже самое..
<tagezi> даже если не очень большие высоты будут..
<tagezi> от чистого серца советую, занимайся физухой, тогда в походе будешь только кайф ловить, не нужно будет тратить силы что бы преодалевать не приятные моменты с усталостью и всем таким
<only_you> осталось затариться девайсами и начать бегать
<tagezi> ну, девайсы, если брать нормальные дорого стоить будут.. так что там нужно разумно подходить.. может что-то у друзей, в клубе, на прокат, что-то пока подешевле
<only_you> может что б/у найду
<only_you> для начала
<tagezi> в России детей в 10 000 рублей в поход укладывают.. у меня наверное уже за пару сотен снаряга перевалила
<only_you> ничего так
<tagezi> аты что жумал.. нормальный спальник 200 евро.. палатка 500, рбкзак 200-300.. а если большой поход то порядка 500.. термуха 100.. куртка 200-400, штаны столькоже
<tagezi> батинки мои 300 евро
<only_you> кстати, нужні берци/ботинки качественніе
<tagezi> уже вроже 2
<only_you> может посоветуешь что
<only_you> )
<tagezi> в германии.. хорошие даламиты, ляспартива, мендел
<tagezi> берг тоже вроде не плох
<only_you> во, спасибо
<tagezi> ну, а дальше под задачи нужно смотреть.. если просто прогулки, то можно что-то типа красовок, если много пересечонки но по ровному, то чтобы гольностоп защищала, но подошва гнулась.. чем круче подьём тем жосче подошва
<only_you> мне они еще и для страйкбола нужні
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> блин.. щас вспомню
<only_you> ибо обувь главное)
<tagezi> lowa
<tagezi> я сам не носил, но они больше провоенные
<tagezi> http://www.splav.ru/catalog.aspx?cat=20100115174811100150
<tagezi> они вроде делают с гортексом и вибрамом
<only_you> http://www.lowa.de/en/products/specialty-footwear.html
<only_you> да-да, именно такие
<tagezi> ну вот.. у меня чер в горную тройку шастал в таких
<only_you> http://www.lowa.de/en/products/specialty-footwear/task-force.html вот
<tagezi> это довольно сложный маршрут.. у него 3 пахода ведержали.
<tagezi> не, там резина не очеть и носок плохо защещён..
<tagezi> если брать ботинок, то смотри что бы носок и пятка были прорезинены.. иначе о камни побьёшь быстро и они теч начнут даже если там гортекс
<tagezi> блин, у них только очень жосткая модель есть такая.. тебе наверное тяжело будет в твой бол бегать )
<tagezi> не знаю.. короче батинки и рюкзак нужно выбирать внимательно.. и точно под задачи..
<tagezi> если одно или другое хреновое, то можно не идти.. только настроение испортишь
<tagezi> и.. это очень индивидуально, на самом деле... одним одно лучше садиться другим другое..
<tagezi> о, да.. не покупай ботинки за 2 недели до похода =) купи их за пару месяцев.. если подошва жесткая, то их 2 недели только разнашивать обычно.. ну ещё нужно что бы мазоли зажили )
<only_you> я в армии с месяц разнашевал
<only_you> кожа до крови постиралась
<tagezi> ну, в горном паходе до крови в новых батинках за день стачиваешь
<tagezi> я на своём опыте говорю.. купил как-то себе дарагущие.. лучше бы я в берцах старых шёл =) на втророй неделе пластырь кончился.. но вроде мазоли нарасли )
<tagezi> и ещё.. как в берцах.. даля гор точно, нужно что бы палец в переднюю стенку не упирался.. иначе на спусках пальцы убьёшь
<tagezi> для*
<only_you> понял, спасибо)
<only_you> наверное, таки берці куплю и похожу в них
<tagezi> ну смотри.. дело то такое.. каждому своё
<tagezi> главное что бы удобно было..
<only_you> еще мне просто милитари нравится
<only_you> одежда
<tagezi> мне милитари не нравиться, особо после кавказа )
<only_you> не біл, но осуждаю
<tagezi> ну и, камуфляж всегда плох в аворийной ситуации, тяжелее спасателям найти.. а случай как извесно бывает разный
<only_you> сигнальніе ракеті с собой брать)
<tagezi> именно по этому вся туристическая одежда делаеться явкой
<only_you> дімовіе шашки
<tagezi> если ты без сознания, твои сигнальные ракеты никому не помогут )
<only_you> тогда гирлянду
<only_you> с аккамулятором
<only_you> )
<only_you> обвязаться ею
<tagezi> да и прятаться особо не откого там.. медведи, так лучше что бы увидели и ушли
<tagezi> так что на мой вкус.. лучше яркое и сосветоотражателями )
<tagezi> у нас случай был.. чел ходил в одиноски, тоже любит милитари.. как-то в лес ушёл.. подскальзнулся и об камень головой.. спахвалились позно ночью, утром спасатели.. сутки мимо него ходили чуть не наступали
<tagezi> он стех пор всегда в жолтеньком ходит )
<only_you> куплю желетку помаранчевую себе)
<tagezi> ещё ржачь был с мужиком помню.. у него рюкзак был камуфляжный.. на привале поставил и в кусты по нужде.. вернулся группа уже тронулась.. он потом рюкзак доолго искал.. пока не спотыкнулся о него )
<only_you> )
<tagezi> ребята у нас на кавказ ходили.. заядлые горники.. спускалис с перевала .. уже в далине чабан сидит, говорит им.. "Смотрю люди идут со стороны грузии, думаю, бындиты..  думаю, нет, яркие, пока стрелять не буду..."
<tagezi> а там обычно не ждут, сначала пальнут в голову, а потом разбираются.. и про осуждения, нефиг читать пропаганду.. там нормально к белолицым относятся..
<only_you> я не о том
<Reiter>  Всем доброго времени суток
<tagezi> тобишь утра
<only_you> доброй ночи
<only_you> и спокойной ночи
<tagezi> =)
<only_you> tagezi: спасибо за все)
<tagezi> давно пора, завтра на работу )
<tagezi> only_you: незачто.. ночи
<only_you> hyvää yötä
<tagezi> я финского не знаю )
<only_you> ну или gute-nacht
<only_you> goodnight карочи)
<tagezi> вали спать.. а то так ещё пару часов просидишь )
<lorddaedra> привет) а как убить несколько процессов, зная, что команда содержит слово youtrack?
<[Raiden]> 1. запускаешь листинг процессов доступный в твоём де, сортируешь по имени, выделяешь , убиваешь  2. man killall
<lorddaedra> 1 вариант: ps x | <что-то тут> | awk {'print $1'} | xargs kill 2 вариант: pkill -f 'youtrack'
<lorddaedra> какой-то из этих вариантов мне подойдёт?
<lorddaedra> процессов там много, по одному не получится - долго
<[Raiden]> killall точно пойдёт. И первый вариант пойдёт, только сложнее.
<[Raiden]> а пкилл не помню
<kyshtynbai> тяжело быть идиотом. сделал рекурсивный chmod g+w на /var
<kyshtynbai> прощай, система.
<tagezi> космонавт опять говорит что убунту не за кем не шпионит =)))
<tagezi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mark-Shuttleworth-Talks-About-the-ACPI-Security-Plague-and-Solutions-to-Fix-It-432531.shtml
<tagezi> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=14d_1348362692 история европы за 3 минуты =))
<tagezi> только не нуно палитизировать.. =)
<[Raiden]> процесс показанный на видео ещё не окончен. И не закончится пока не люди не отбросят систему стран, как когда-то отбросили систему племён.
<[Raiden]> надеюсь в моей фразе не много политики )
<tagezi> =) ну, да.. в утопических произведениях фантастов Единая Земная Нация всегда объединяется, по той или иной причине
<tagezi> но насамом деле, людям есть дело только до их жалких физиологических потребностей, которые когда удовлетварены заменяються потребностью удовлетворить ЧСВ
<tagezi> так что объединение земли это утопия...
<tagezi> впринципе, и потому, что сегодня лидирующие страны, имеют систему развития которая завязана на двухполярный мир.. и если вдруг все объединяться и начнут жить мирно, то европа и сша покатяться к черту
<[Raiden]> пока мы видим обратный процесс. стран становится больше и уровень нетерпимости\национализма. Можно было бы надеяться что это временно...
<[Raiden]> но если учесть, что у меня есть теория, что национализм специально насаждается и финансируется, то надежда такая невелика.
<[Raiden]> /me убёг пока никто не ругается.
<andrex> поздно
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> ты карму уже попортил себе
 * andrex вселилсо в ChanServ и следит за всеми
<tagezi> andrex: аа.. тыже из кгб.. точняк
<tagezi> я и забыл что среди нас безопасник есть )
<andrex> ага, которого несуществует уже
<kyshtynbai> Да здравствует Император Человечества!
<[Raiden]> В 5 элементе был президент земли  и в вавилоне5. Будущее 100% за глобализацией. Вопрос только в её конфигурации, и направлении\идеологии. Это может быть и современная демократия, при которой всех иных и прочих разгоняют или бомбят.
<tagezi> демократия всегда была такой.. талитаризм в овечей шкуре.. ещё со времён греков
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q-guySLjb3A#t=43
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://mtrpl.ru/right-choice
<tagezi> тебе может будет интересно )
<[Raiden]> ))
<UNIm95> О чем сегодня пофлудим?
<tagezi> только не о политике.. )
<tagezi> можно обсудить статью если хотите.. только я думаю тут психологическое образование мало у кого есть.. так что будет полный бла-бла-бла )
<UNIm95> Кто хорошо разбирается в сварке по металлу? =)
<tagezi> райден.. он слесар, в теории он должен был проходить основы )
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечера )
<brestows> а чего это вы флудить тут надумали :)
<Sergey_IT> сантехник лучше
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в сварке? )
<Sergey_IT> его работа жизненно необходима
<UNIm95> tagezi: он чуть позже зашел
<tagezi> только помню что цветные металы в аргоне нужно варить =)
<Sergey_IT> и нержавейку
<tagezi> ну,да.. там хрома много )
<UNIm95> А иначе что?
<tagezi> UNIm95: чего варить собрался? )
<tagezi> а иначе не свариться ))
<UNIm95> Дно =)
<Sergey_IT> чего? Весь город?
<tagezi> ой мама.. так тебе газовая сварка нужна
<UNIm95> дно от машины. Хотя скорее всего отдам сварщикам а не сам буду
<tagezi> лучше тогда к спецу, а то кислородные балоны очень клавно взрываються )
<tagezi> классно*
<Sergey_IT> тогда лучше машину поменять
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у него жно из нержавейки.. где ты такую машину найдёшь? )
<Sergey_IT> если дно от мешины отвалилось
<tagezi> дно*
<Sergey_IT> *а*
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  это память о дедушке.
<UNIm95> тут пофиг какое состояние
<tagezi> тогда загрунтуй, покрась и продай
<Sergey_IT> это какая машина то?
<UNIm95> Opec Ascona c1
<UNIm95> Opel*
<tagezi> купи новую.. будет память о девушке в новой машине )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  перечитай еще раз
<Sergey_IT> трофейная?
<UNIm95> =)
<UNIm95> нет
<tagezi> о.. блин проси
<tagezi> прости
<tagezi> я не только опечатываюсь я ещё и очитываюсь )
<UNIm95> да ничего.
<UNIm95> сам такой)
<Sergey_IT> вот у  соседа М400 - это круто
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  что это такое? можно марку полностью?
<Sergey_IT> москвич
<Sergey_IT> опель по сути
<tagezi> может купить на запчати какую машину..
<tagezi> они в 88 вроде перестали выпускаться.. всёравно дофига что нужно менять будет
<UNIm95> мотор 2 года назад ковыряли.
<tagezi> ну.. купить машину с нормальным дном.. и поставить себе
<UNIm95> надо только распредвал заменить
<tagezi> незнаю насколько реально заказать новое дно на заводе...
<UNIm95> По крайней мере моторы на астре дальше ездили.
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87-400
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  Спс
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, знаю еще место, где такой стоит, подреставрировать только надо
<tagezi> зачем такой нужен?
<UNIm95> tagezi: раз в год выезжать
<UNIm95> на парад ретромобилей
<tagezi> весь год его заводить, и раз в год выезжать? ))
<Sergey_IT> сосед постоянно ездит на нем
<tagezi> я боюсь в европе штрафы за выброс со2 будет такой высокий, что можно его будет алмазами инкрустировать )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: а где он 66 бензин берет? или там мотор не родной?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  тут после 30 лет машина переходит в категорию исторических
<tagezi> в германии?
<UNIm95> и идут льготы
<UNIm95> да
<tagezi> хм.. нужно будет узнать финские законы.. может именно поэтому они на копейках гоняют? )
<UNIm95> В том числе и на выхлопы
<UNIm95> Главное машину держать в оригинальном состоянии
<UNIm95> к примеру машина была только карбюраторными двигателями но инжектор колхозить нельзя
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, мотор, конечно, не родной
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  есть 2 состояния родной мотор: с завода или мотор с _такого же_ автомобиля донора.
<UNIm95> или мотор с другого авто
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, как то в финке у одной гостиницы встретил клуб ретромобилей...
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, современный мотор
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  есть у этого соседа какой сайт/блог/еще что-либо?
<UNIm95> что бы посмотреть на машину
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, я с ним не знаком
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну.. нормы разные могут быть.. нам что бы зарегистрировать нормально машину пришлось кучу документов собрать.. иначебы ещё половину стоимости машины бы отдали налогами
<[Raiden]> tagezi: В твоём линке есть про трамвай и людей и говорится если ничего не делать, то ничья смерть не будет твоей виной.  Это только в том случае, если не рассматривать недеяние как действие.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там не расматриваются законные основания, там расматриваеться работа сознания, психология человека...
<[Raiden]> Это какая-то западная идеология. Я её встречал где-то ещё. Там мужик ходил в туалет , на писсуаре был паук и он ссал на него каждый день и размышлял об этом, а потом паук умер. - тоже западноевропейский подход.
<[Raiden]> Мог бы перенести паучка )
<tagezi> не знаю.. если у читывать что советской школы психологии с 90 года нет, то можно расматривать и эту
<tagezi> вконце кончов это просто примеры, из которых можно делать выводы
<tagezi> а можно не делать.. ибо лень думать, как всегда, и проще найти обоснование уже готового решения
<[Raiden]> Ну вот я подумал и решил что мне такой пример с трамваем не нравится. Оправдывающий бездейсвие.
<tagezi> он не оправдывает дездействие.. ты не понял, он показывает риакцию человека.. и человек себя может оправдывать
<tagezi> =) ладно, не понял так не понял.. западная так западная...побольшому счету это не меняет ничего
<[Raiden]> Я понял о чем статья. Но этот пример я считаю ошибочным. Я рассматриваю недеяние как 1 из возможных действий. За коотрое тоже должна быть ответсвенность )
<[Raiden]> т.е. в данном случае нельзя оправдаться недеянием.
<[Raiden]> хотя ты прав , не важно
<tagezi> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/kudp1
<tagezi> никто не видел обзоров с фотографиями потрахов?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-18
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Комп вообще не реагирует на какие-либо вставленные в USB флешки, телефоны
<OnkelTem> В чем может быть дело?
<OnkelTem> То есть в syslog вообще пусто блиг
<OnkelTem> н
<andrex> система какая и ведро?
<tagezi> andrex: макбук у него с кде
<andrex> тама какоето по нада ставить чтобы все рабтало, пущай гуглит
<siberiannerd> чистите бан листы? )
<andrex> наша контора не предлагает такие услуги)
<siberiannerd> условно говоря моя позиция видимо была амнистирована в этом храме греха и содомии
<andrex> невидел незнаю)
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> доброе утро, всем )
<andrex> угу угу
<SergeyIT> утро-вечера
<andrex> ночера
<andrex> ппц, седня в детство впал, вылетел на улицу в без куртки и попер в снежки играть, пока моя не затащила обатно в дом
 * andrex спряталсо
<tagezi> за ухо, надуюсь )
<tagezi> затащила )
<andrex> Кого забанить бесплатно?
<[Raiden]> Анекдот вспомнился из 90-х
<[Raiden]> - Ты почем галстук купил?
<[Raiden]> - 200 баксов
<[Raiden]> - Ну и дурак, за углом 300
<andrex> рублев
<[Raiden]> а это уже новый ремикс.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> :D
<andrex> http://bash.im/quote/427283
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/112375123015014637680/posts/X8oEQWrhEw3
<tagezi> чо от скуки не сделают )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/whFA8V =) тур агенство
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> andrex: в баню больше чем на месяц не засовывай =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, видел IT аналитику под лицензией CC?
<tagezi> желательно российскую
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> я пока только мировую нашёл, но она сильно отличается от Российской
<Sergey_IT> ночиз
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вот тебе не спится
<Sergey_IT> рано не ложусь - по солнцу сейчас 22:17
<tagezi> видел IT аналитику под лицензией CC? желательно российскую
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я чото найти не могу.. нашёл пару сайтов на английском.. но русский рынок должен отличаться
<Sergey_IT> не интересовался )
<Sergey_IT> у райдена спроси
<tagezi> он не видел..
<tagezi> он вообще аналитику только с лора собирает наверное ))
<tagezi> мне нужно что-нибудь более адекватное, чем лор, лукоморье и говноблоги
<tagezi> строить адекватную статистику на хрензнает чем невозможно
<Sergey_IT> тогда в научную печать надо погрузиться
<[Raiden]> меня вообще не интересует ит-аналитика
<[Raiden]> если только случайн очто-то в новостях попадётся
<tagezi> руская научная печать вызубрила фразу "фсе права защищены", даже не понимаю что это значит, так что на них ссылаться нельзя.. иначе меня засудять и посадят
<Sergey_IT> аналитика, как статистика - не наука
<tagezi> наука.. если подходить к этому с умом
<tagezi> статистика - это раздел математики
<tagezi> и все статистические методы строго регламентированы...
<Sergey_IT> ага... кому как выгодно , так и поворачивают результаты
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это другой вопрос.. это не относиться к статистике, также как рисунки ребёнка не относяться к ракетостроению
<tagezi> даже если он там рисует Цеолковского )
<Sergey_IT> а я в детстве ракеты запускал )
<tagezi> Теория вероятностей и математическая статистика, напрямую выходит из теории множест.. вообще что бы нормально освоить курс нужно пару лет.. и ещё пару лет что бы научиться адекватно интерпритировать данные
<tagezi> а у нас большинство экономистов элементарной матиматики не знают.. вот и лепять что угодно
<Sergey_IT> так я о другой статистике говорю )
<tagezi> меня интерисует нормальная.. достаточно исходные данные, остальное я сам сделаю )
<Sergey_IT> чтобы правильно интертрепировать данные, лет 20 учиться надо
<tagezi> ну, не 20.. просто нужно учиться, а не пить пиво и ходить на дискотеки )
<Sergey_IT> я о 20 годах опыта
<tagezi> не знаню.. поговорим об этом лет через 20 )
<Sergey_IT> а с опытом приходит понимание, что все неправильно )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-19
<SergeyIT> а народу все меньше, к релизу только боты останутся
<Whitesquall> Да, раньше тут было веселее.
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/1/6/5/b/0/5e6dfc7df10498b3e3f20a45905.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо что хоть рюкзак уцелел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Раскрыта тайна 50мп камеры на oppo7.  Такая опция может быть полезной http://www.3dnews.ru/812113
<[Raiden]> Музыка с зеркала http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0319/h_1395236700_9212071_c54771f46f.png
<SKonst> доброго времени суток. парни! как это вылечить:
<SKonst> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<SKonst>  apt-file : Зависит: curl но он не будет установлен
<SKonst> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<[Raiden]> у кого-то такое было, что-то чистили в /var
<[Raiden]> повтори ещё раз, предварительно набрав export LANG=C
<[Raiden]> и гугли
<SKonst> [Raiden], rm -r /var/cache/*
<SKonst> ?
<[Raiden]> кэш ты удалить можешь, это безопасно.
<[Raiden]> Но вроде там ещё кэш от команды apt-get update где-то
<[Raiden]> и его надо
<[Raiden]> Лучше в гугл. Я не помню
<SKonst> сыкотно как-то. я ничего не поломаю?
<SergeyIT> так ты все кэши удалишь
<SergeyIT> */apt только попробуй
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем я предупредил что не помню, и как найти решение. убегаю.
<SKonst> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=202068.0 типа. но решения там нет
<UNIm95> SKonst:  Тебе какой кэш удалить?
<SKonst> UNIm95, ещё тбы я знал, какой
<UNIm95> В чем ошибка? только подошел
<SKonst> UNIm95, [21:00:26] <SKonst> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<SKonst> [21:00:26] <SKonst>  apt-file : Зависит: curl но он не будет установлен
<SKonst> [21:00:26] <SKonst> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<UNIm95> SKonst: apt-get install curl не помог?
<SKonst> неа
<SKonst> -f тоже не помогло
<SKonst> install curl с той же ошибкой вываливается
<UNIm95> apt-get install --fix-broken ?
<SKonst> UNIm95, спасибо за помощь. решилось aptitude install apt-file.  кукую-то либу надо было сдаунгрейдить
<[Raiden]> сусеводы переходят на бтрфс по умолч http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39354
<no_NICK> пробовал бтрфс, она медленная показалась
<[Raiden]> откат какой-то либы - это интересно. Я видел другое решение - пересоздание базы пакетов после удаления чего-то в var
<[Raiden]> в бтрфс есть фичи интересные. Самая важная - откат с помощью снапшотов. Если говорить об обычном малознающем юзере.
<no_NICK> Прикиньте, зашел сейчас на #slackware-srb, такого хамства нигде еще не видел. Что за уроды? Вот и поинтересовался)...
<UNIm95> Давайте их навестим и покажем как пакеты с зависимостями собирают
<no_NICK> ))) ТОчно!
<tagezi> UNIm95: где твои 150 тысяч человек? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: не тысяч, а 150 человек.
<UNIm95> надо подождать.
<[Raiden]> На сербском канале 150 чел?
<tagezi> кстати по статистике к обращений к интернет ресурсам, доля дестопных линухов сокращается
<UNIm95> и было бы не плохо и вк написать.
<[Raiden]> Отлично. Мы не дорастём наверное.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не там 20
<[Raiden]> а.. Я уж удивился.
<no_NICK> На сербском канале 6 упырей наглых
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  tagezi меня подстёбывает по поводу пропавшей ирки на ubuntu.ru
<no_NICK> мы виноваты что их бомбили...
<tagezi> виноват, иди извенись
<no_NICK> это их мнение
<tagezi> я никого не бомбил.. даже в детской войнушке
<UNIm95> no_NICK:  Э? Что? Когда бомбили?
<no_NICK> Да помнишь, Белград натовцы.. Это не раз мусолилось
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: нато их бомбило. ПОддержав албанских сепаратистов
<no_NICK> Ну да
<no_NICK> Мы защищать их должны были. Как то так, а мы облажались по их мнению. Ну их.. Насчет десктопов у меня много знакомых на линь перешло, не без участия, конечно
<UNIm95> no_NICK:  посмотрим. может ещё ссср вернётся
<no_NICK> Дай-то Бог)
<[Raiden]> ссср нам я думаю не нужен. А что-то типа СНГ или развития таможенног осоюза - это вполне реально.
<no_NICK> В том виде, что был - нет. Все РСФСР только обсасывали. У нас же мужики "у рязиновых сапогах, фуфайке и мяшком за спиной" всю жизнь после войны проходили.
<[Raiden]> В прибалтику очень много денег шло. Примерно столько же , сколько во все другие оставщиеся республики.
<[Raiden]> теперь там есть музеии русской оккупации.
<no_NICK> Вот это-то и обидно. Отец 30 лет на КЧМ флоте в Севастополе прослужил. И вынуждены были уехать из Крыма, т.к. пенсию укр. власти перестали платить.))) Так-то
<tagezi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/European-Parliament-Could-Switch-to-ODF-and-a-Debian-Based-Distro-433102.shtml
<tagezi> евро пардамент хочет сделать ODF официальным форматом для документов
<[Raiden]> давно пора
<no_NICK> Мы в редакции своей ODF юзаем, так дешевле и нервы целы
<no_NICK> Поначалу носы воротили, сейчас за уши не оттянешь))
<tagezi> ну, тут другая проблемма.. мс просто так не сдастся.. она уже пропишнула свой формат в iso, придумает ещё что-нибудь
<tagezi> если законодательно закрепять odf то толькошинство институтов соскочат с msoffice, если удасться законодательно рекомендавать дебиан-базед, то потери будут ещё больше... так что от мс можно ждать ответных действий
<tagezi> большенство*
<xubuntu573> всем привет
<gambitmen> тут есть ето
<gambitmen> тут есть кто
<tagezi> в 14.04 кде 4.12.90 прилетело.. так что по умолчанию 4.13 ставиться наверное не будет
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> использование бет может быть проблематичным. Это не роллинг, где сут ьв последних релизах.
<no_NICK> от роллинга быстро я устал))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, по поводу ролинга.. каноникал так и замяла эту тему.. или случаються новости?
<[Raiden]> вроде замяла.
<[Raiden]> ну или я не слышал
<tagezi> вот и верь космонавту после этого )
<[Raiden]> Думаю они сча по уши загружены своей идеей телефонной убунты и выходом 14.04
<tagezi> да.. телфоны это да.. космонавт наверное попу рвёт на британский флаг когда думает о фаерфоксОс и рынке андройда =)
<no_NICK> tagezi: а ты роллинг хотел бы?
<tagezi> да мне пофигу, как-то, вроде.. у меня и так ролинг, практически )
<[Raiden]> У меня арч для тестов в виртуалке, я обновляю когда не лень, может раза 3 в месяц
<tagezi> лан, ядро прилетело, я ребут
<[Raiden]> наверное поэтому не надоедает
<[Raiden]> главное не частить )
<no_NICK> ой, а я замучился. То ядро, то видео-драйвер, то в-бокс после обнов не стартует. LMDE без переустановок 1.5 года жила у меня
<tagezi> блин, комп уже страшно перезагружать.. дожили
<[Raiden]> http://i.imgur.com/lqfAYD5.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну это уже типично.. у моего музцентра тоде постоянно везде пишут, что использование программного обеспечения на свой страх и риск..
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> последний раз смотрел одновления.. файл текстовый есть с обновами, а самих обнов нет.. наверное щё бояться )
<no_NICK> tagezi: а как ты к slackware относишься?
<tagezi> нормально.. карсивая простая понятная система, бля людей которым скучно )
<tagezi> для*
<[Raiden]> классическая опечатка
<no_NICK> я вот пол года на ней сижу. Офигеть, как она мне нравится
<no_NICK> Просто вообще никаких заморочек
<tagezi> когда руки растут от плечевых суставов, а не из тазабедренных, заморочек нет не в какой системе
<tagezi> даже в виндовсе.. упаси боже меня им пользоваться )
<no_NICK> :)
<no_NICK> На #kiev чо постят: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjGyW4rCUAAt3vH.jpg:large
<[Raiden]> С Крыма чтоли?
<[Raiden]> Или с донбаса
<[Raiden]> не понятно по фотке что она должна рассказать
<no_NICK> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjHiKLuCAAAYulY.jpg
<[Raiden]> а вообще не важно, а то сча нафлудится.
<no_NICK> Спок. ночки
<[Raiden]> Украинки красивые )
<tagezi> бери в жоны )
<[Raiden]> Надо подумать над этим.
<tagezi> пока думать будешь французы всех разберут )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Тоже 1 кину http://img15.nnm.me/f/6/d/5/6/b743028dfa46e329762ac3af6d1.jpg
<tagezi> интересно, канал будет пустеть до 5 человек ночью, или нет? )
<[Raiden]> нет наверное
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-20
<rinariari> Всем привет!
<rinariari> очень тяжело найти людей кто в lubuntu разбирается. может тут есть?
<Leagnus> привет! есть. Но Убунту не всемогущая: некоторые вещи нужно допиливать самому
<rinariari> Это да... я вот хочу ярлык на рабочий стол добавить. поидее судя по описанию должно срабатывать контекстроне меню
<rinariari> Вот и не срабатывает )) я не сильный знаток убунту. но направьте в нужное русло так сказать. где копать, читать. видимо конфиги рабочего стола некие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самое простое кинуть *.desktop на рабочий стол. а в нем прописать что нужно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ярлыки установленных программ можно найти в системе .../applications
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде бы в 14.04 работу с ярлыками улучшат
<rinariari> вот там на рабочем столе сверху типа папки. было круто сделать яндекс папку так
<rinariari> а 14.04 может тестовая есть и можно обновиться? не знаете?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rinariari: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ ССЗБ
<rinariari> чёт uname не показывает какая у меня текущая версия лубунты))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> uname версию лубунты и не покажет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он показывает ядро
<rinariari> а что покажет?
<rinariari> ага. нашел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол cat /etc/lsb-release
<rinariari> 13.10 у меня версия. а как обновиться до 14.04 ? не хочется всё переустанавливать. только вроде более менее настроил под себя
<rinariari> всё нашел)
<rinariari> не обновляется
<rinariari> товарищи если я сюда выложу логи ошибок. есть вариант посмотреть и подсказать ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновился... покойся  с миром
<kyshtynbai> Охренеть. Разобрал относительно новый ноут почистить от пыли, а там вторая сата разъём оказался))) недокументированная функция! Куплю корзину, подключу хард, запилю рейд)!
<kyshtynbai> И в связи с этим вопрос. Стояло 4 гига оперативы, воткнул ещё одну планку на 4, я увижу прирост производительности или не особо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> найти описалово на материнку и узнать ее возможности
<kyshtynbai> где вот токо кордзину брать
<kyshtynbai> для храрда.
<kyshtynbai> самому чтоли запилить из чего-нить
<kyshtynbai> причём там для неё даже отверстия для винтов есть, а самой корзины нету.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ebay покупается корзина для винта вместо CD привода
<kyshtynbai> а он тоже сата штоль?
<kyshtynbai> пойду я бельишко поглажу. и буду к дежурству готовицца.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть sata есть ide
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лампасы красные не забудь отутюжить
<SergeyIT> поставь ssd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: насколько будет велика разница в скорости ssd и sdhc например?
<SergeyIT> если сата3 - то очень много, но и сата2 гораздо шустрее (у меня)
<SergeyIT> хотя вру, у меня то был hdd (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. внутри разве не те же самые микрухи? в самом блоке памяти
<SergeyIT> я гибридный не пользовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не про гибрид. есть контроллер сата и есть сам блок с микрухами памяти. и у кого то из них скоростной предел меньше.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в sdhc примерно то же внутри, контроллер другой
<SergeyIT> у меня копирование больших файлов 100Мб/с, на сата3 должно быть в 2 раза быстрее
<SergeyIT> большие апдейты софта - очень заметно увеличение скорости
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> вопрос есть - можно ли 2й скайп передав ему башевский $HOME от другого юзера?
<[Raiden]> попробуй. Только у текущег оюзера должны быть права на конфиги скайпа
<[Raiden]> Другим вариантом будет создание симлинка или хардлинка.
<[Raiden]> но опять же юзеры должны быть в 1 группе и группа должна иметь права на чтение-запись
<[Raiden]> или можно выдать права всем, если это не важон
<[Raiden]> жно
<tagezi> baloo поставился
<tagezi> странно.. с обновлением непомука
<[Raiden]> надо сделать фичреквест в клементин, что бы сделали модуль  синхронизации статистики с непомук\новым.
<[Raiden]> Мне кажется он всётаки получше амарока
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я не выбрал до конца
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: как оно?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да фиг знает.. я и непомук последнее время не вижу.. он там тихо шушршит
<tagezi> а балу только встал, и я думаю что по правилам индийского программированя- это должно быть надстройкой над ошибками непомука )
<tagezi> вообще, очень странно что он не вытесняет непомук, а встаёт паралельно.. перезагружаться не очень хочется.. думаю после перезагруза станет понятнее
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: да нет там вроде в корне по другому работает
<teddyp1cker> но нормальных цифр насколько быстрее я не видел
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: то есть сейчас у тебя и старный nepomuk и новый baloo?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> ладно, сейчас перезагружусь
<teddyp1cker> по идее старый немук быть не должен
<tagezi> если что, считайте меня ..эм.. чарличаплином )
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да, после перезагрузки процесы непомуковские исчезли, но по ауторемув нихрена не удаляеться... этот касалапый выжерает 2 процессора и забивает диск напрочь.. всё жутко тормозит
<tagezi> короче мы вернулись на 2 года назад
<teddyp1cker> а оно уже сконвертировало хранилище тегов?
<teddyp1cker> там же теперь по-другому храниться
<tagezi> не знаю.. наверное да
<teddyp1cker> мб он сейчас как рах этим занят?
<tagezi> он легче для памяти и меньше процесов...
<tagezi> сомниваюсь.. думаю он и работать будет..
<teddyp1cker> главное чтобы 2е было реально ощутимо)
<teddyp1cker> а то плашку купить не вопрос
<no_NICK> H!
<tagezi> кстати.. теперь в настройках его нельзя отключить )
<[Raiden]> 12 апреля выйдет релиз 4.13 кде. Через 2-5 дней появится для 13.10. В 14.10 возможно сразу попадёт.
<[Raiden]> если кому интересно
<[Raiden]> 26 марта будет rc
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: да нарисуют галочку к релизу
<tagezi> веришь в светлое будущее? )
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> а то не в кого больше верить
<teddyp1cker> не в юнити же)
<tagezi> а я вот чего-то нет... покрайне мере программное
<teddyp1cker> там вот про новое приложение которое умеет в дропбоксы интересно
<teddyp1cker> нужели для kio будет сразу в коробке модуль
<[Raiden]> Если сложить все капиталы заинтересованных в линукс компаний и частных лиц и всех из разработчиков. То собралась бы команда которая бы могла бы за 2-3года решить массу вопросов с гуи и доминированием этой ос.
<teddyp1cker> и всякие заметки через дропбокс синкать
<teddyp1cker> вот это было бы дело
<[Raiden]> Но безконтрольная анархия и жадность...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> их разработчиков*
<kyshtynbai> Да хрен с ним с гуём. Вот совместимость исполняемых файлов запилить и винду никто больше не включит.
<[Raiden]> Привлечение индусов во многом не только потому, что там много институтов и кодеров со стажем. Но видимо и из-за экономии средств.
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: http://itmag.es/2Einm
<tagezi> он быстрый.. особенно с реакцией системы после его установки )
<teddyp1cker> да пущай поиндексирует)
<[Raiden]> там кстати можно ещё поля включить. типа чтнения \ записи  с дисков
<teddyp1cker> наверняка можно будет его по рукам бить
<tagezi> эм.. он сейчас индексирует картинки в кеше браузера )
<teddyp1cker> во кстати
<tagezi> так что это будет вечно )
<teddyp1cker> он умнее стал в плане типов файлов?
<teddyp1cker> а то раньше все подряд
<teddyp1cker> бинарники зачем-то в индекс совал)
<kyshtynbai> а вы не пробовали места индексации настроить? а то он вам щас /var заиндексирует и /proc .
<tagezi> нет, я думаю он стал тупее
<teddyp1cker> kyshtynbai: там можно
<teddyp1cker> но это тааак лень делать
<teddyp1cker> тем более что он по дефолту только ~ индексирует
<teddyp1cker> ну раньше так было)
<teddyp1cker> все таки не такой тупой)
<tagezi> там можно задать места которые не нужно индексировать
<tagezi> по умолчанию он индексирует всё
<tagezi> блин.. обновил страничку браузера, -10% от процесора ))) забудте о 100 вкладках =)))
<[Raiden]> обновляй не более 10  за раз )
<[Raiden]> у меня старенький коре2 и я не редко замечаю что уже нехватает. Приходится ожидать. Но думаю годик ещё поработает.
<SergeyIT> у меня все старее и не жалуюсь )
<oles__> [Raiden], а что ты на нем запускаешь чтобы ожидать?
<[Raiden]> больше всег оприходится ждать работу фильтров в гимпе и работу лагающег оот кучи вкладок браузера )
<[Raiden]> Ну и так, по мелочи.
<oles__> да вкладки жрутЪ
<kyshtynbai> мкв жырный запустить в хайдеф
<kyshtynbai> и будет тормозить.
<[Raiden]> и фотки стремятся стать крупнее. Если хочется с ними что-то сделать, то ресурсов уже надо больше чем 5+ лет назад. Допустим 18мп вместо 9.
<[Raiden]> или сидеть и дольше ждать
<oles__> куда стока
<[Raiden]> И никакое легкое де тут не поможет
<oles__> раньше было по 5мп в лучшем качестве и никто не жаловался
<[Raiden]> ну, такова реальность )
<SergeyIT> есть тип людей, которым всегда не хватает...
<oles__> интересно а тип которым всегда хватает есть?
<tagezi> да, реальность такова, что ресурсы не экономим.. главное величина цыфр, качество нахрен
<kyshtynbai> oles__: если так к вопросу подходить, то 10000 лет назад электричества не было и никто не жаловался.
<tagezi> oles__: у серёги 286 )
<SergeyIT> и шустро работает )
<oles__> kyshtynbai, ну им не хватало чегото другого)
<oles__> tagezi, шутки шутить изволите?
<[Raiden]> дел ов задачах. Если SergeyIT пишет в чат, и иногда убивает время в тетрис, то ничег окроме 286 и не надо.
<tagezi> oles__: ну вообще нет..
<oles__> ну проблема в том что на 286 щас что вотнуть то можно?
<SergeyIT> обидить хочешь? Тетрис какой-то (
<[Raiden]> ))
<kyshtynbai> я тут давеча дос запускал
<oles__> мне кажется в те времена линукс еще не существовал когда был 286 в ходу
<kyshtynbai> по неообходимости
<oles__> поиграть в дум?
<kyshtynbai> биос прошить на дичайше моднон сервере.
<[Raiden]> Это ты обидеть хочешь, говоришь что шустро работает. Хотя это нереально. Даже новости в инете нереально шустро загрузить для чтения\просмотра на 286.
<[Raiden]> веб тоже тяжелеет
<oles__> ага в уж про флеш вобще молчать
<tagezi> новости и флешь, вчем общее-то?
<SergeyIT> загружаетя быстро, выключается кнопкой питания, мгновенно
<tagezi> новости сожно и через линкс смотреть
<[Raiden]> )
<oles__> ну смотря что за новости
<oles__> если через почтовую рассылку их смотреть то может быть
<tagezi> нормальные новости.. а не новые котики на этой неделе
<oles__> ну что за новости без котов
<SergeyIT> а если кнопку турбо включить - летает
<oles__> пхах
<oles__> а кстати какой ее смысл был тогда?
<oles__> почему сразу всем турбо по дефолту не врубить
<oles__> например
<kyshtynbai> http://i.imgur.com/gwkLHNh.jpg
<kyshtynbai> котег
<kyshtynbai> хотя я больше котрую собак.
<[Raiden]> Угу, этот, волосатый лидер ГНУ использует щдзс и новостную рассылку. Забыл фамилию, вся говолва в украинском кризисе.
<SergeyIT> частоту меняет... но не вся электроника на этой частоте работать могла
<[Raiden]> ...можно и так жить.
<kyshtynbai> столман
<[Raiden]> olpc*
<[Raiden]> точно
<kyshtynbai> ну он малость того.
<kyshtynbai> мягко говоря.
<oles__> а что не могло в турбо режиме работать?
<kyshtynbai> было-было
<kyshtynbai> даже спец. замедлители писали
<kyshtynbai> например для игорь старых.
<oles__> ну это уж совсем давно
<SergeyIT> у меня не работает интерфейсная плата ieee-488, к примеру
<kyshtynbai> ну как давно. в айти всё "давно" относительно
<kyshtynbai> индустрии как таковой лет писят.
<oles__> SergeyIT, а у тебя че за версия ведра вобще
<SergeyIT> какого ведра?
<oles__> ядра
<oles__> или что за ось там установлена
<oles__> ?
<SergeyIT> Linux Я 3.13.0-18-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 17 21:39:16 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<oles__> аээ
<SergeyIT> а там дос6.2
<KiberGluk> привет
<oles__> ех
<kyshtynbai> где бы мне корзинку взять для ноутбучного харда...
 * SergeyIT разболтался(. Домой пора
<oles__> точно пора домой
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1qMWf
<tagezi> гг
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<UNIm95> Вечер всем. Вопрос: есть ли спутниковые карты с возможностью старых снимков?
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<[Raiden]> есть карта москвы с размещенными старыми снимками
<[Raiden]> http://oldmos.ru/old/ - Мне был оинтересн опосмотреть некторые районы...
<tagezi> UNIm95: что значит старых снимков? )
<tagezi> в планета земля до сихпор некоторые поверхности от 2005 года )
<UNIm95> tagezi: спутниковый снимок, к примеру,  2010
<tagezi> ну в планете земля вроде можно сделать градацию спутниковых снимков по дате и отсеять не нужные
<tagezi> если не сикрет, нафига? )
<Sergey_IT> видать, хочет на себя молодого посмотреть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нумаю он собирает особо секретную информацию, для черезвычайно секретного дела )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  да ты прав=)
 * Sergey_IT посмотрел в гугле на свою машину
<[Raiden]> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/corvusalba1/68960042/129155/129155_original.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: таких картинок навалом.. ещё со времён закона магнитского
<tagezi> гдето видел про магазин мёда
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<tagezi> ты как-то не полно за новостями смотришь )
<[Raiden]> ну, что есть то есть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://supercoolpics.com/2014/03/20/%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8B%D0%B5-%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B8-%D0%B3%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B8-19-%D1%84/
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/112282867725991975860/posts/47JZmPc6MKH медиацентр с нормальной осью )
<[Raiden]> мишки ок
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-21
<oles__> всем привет
<ambal> q2all) давно не обновлял убунту, думаю скачать образ и вижу amd64+mac образы - это что за?)
<teddyp1cker> для маков
<teddyp1cker> там же uefi
<ambal> teddyp1cker: мм, понятно, в общем качать обычный)
<brestows> народ кто нить работал с processmaker
<brestows> ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> приветствую всех :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> кто ставил новую убунту 14,04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kinder-Pingvi: Алиса, но она вчера улетела домой
<Kinder-Pingvi> и что, больше никто? )
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, приветствую!:)
<SergeyIT> Здорово ;)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ты не ставил себе бубунту 14ую? )
<SergeyIT> с ноября на ней )
<Kinder-Pingvi> меня поразило быстродействие.. но в общем, у меня и беда
<Kinder-Pingvi> не хочется проприетарщину ставить на свою видяху GeForce 9600 gt
<Kinder-Pingvi> но на стандартной меса у меня полное слайдшоу
<Kinder-Pingvi> все хорошо, все работает.. кулер на видяхе управляется, не шпарит во всю мощь своих механических возможностей.. но вот максимум 5-6 fps работы интерфейса))
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну ладно.. приуменьшил.. 8 fps)
<SergeyIT> у меня gf6200 (без кулера) - вроде работает. Но нуво иногда падает (с некоторыми ядрами было и с последним)
<Kinder-Pingvi> например, на ноуте.. моя мобилити радеон 4650 на удивление завелась очень хорошо.. все очень плавно, мягко.. без единого притормаживания
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вот, думаю, установлю на стационарный.. но вот даже с флешки запустив полное слайдшоу)
<SergeyIT> glxgears 100 fps дает
<SergeyIT> на проприетарных 300
<Kinder-Pingvi> на ноутбуке на радике ~300 фреймов.. 59-60фпс короче
<Kinder-Pingvi> а на стационаре вообще ужс) показывает 150 фреймов.. примерно, и до 30фпс, хотя на самом деле в окне шестеренки двигаются 1 кадр в секунду
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот анималии.. О_О, ладно.. установлю дистрибутив, апгрейдну.. посмотрю что будет, пока с флешки решил на зверя глянуть..
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39369
<oles__> [Raiden], чего все откладывают релиз то
<oles__> точнее включение по дефолту
<[Raiden]> написать замену хсерверу и нормальное гуи не так просто. Даже если оно такое простое как юнити
<[Raiden]> к 20 году точно будет , не сомневайся
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> 146%
<oles__> обещали же что уже должно работать
<[Raiden]> Ну это не ко мне
<oles__> видимо не все так плохо
<[Raiden]> Я нахожу что идея 1 ифейса для разных устройств является провальной. Как метро или гном3 или будущее юнити некст. Мне удобно на телефоне использовать ос написанноую для телефона, а на десктопе ос написанную для десктопа.
<[Raiden]> если это и получится, то не скоро
<oles__> ну гном просто убого реализован метром не пользовался
<oles__> все как обычно в деньги упирается
<oles__> были бы деньги сделали бы быстро
<tagezi> oles__: показать как работает одна-две функции можно
<tagezi> главное как это работает целиком
<oles__> tagezi, не обязательно же делать врям везде одинаково совершенно
<tagezi> oles__: обязательно, особенно для каноникла, иначе получиться как всегда убожество
<oles__> tagezi,  я с трудом могу представить одинаковый уи для телефона и десктопа
<oles__> помоему это уже и есть убожество
<tagezi> oles__: ну, они и не будут одинаковые.. одинаковость будет только на планшетах, суть мира с том что бы из телефона можно было сделать сервер, при подключении к которому он будет выдавать определённый гуи на определённое устройство
<tagezi> тоесть они седят и пилят пашпелем велосипед
<oles__> кошмар какой
<[Raiden]> Я нахожу что планшет - это большой телефон без гсм модуля. И ифейс там должен быть подходящий.
<[Raiden]> типа как в гелекси ноут 3
<oles__> почему без гсм, очень даже с гмс
<[Raiden]> ну сча уже и такое есть, да )
<oles__> дэк уже много лет как
<oles__> тащемта очень удобно
<[Raiden]> да не важно сколько
<[Raiden]> суть не меняется
<oles__> ну вот да телефон и планшет идеологически близки
<oles__> от десктопов
<oles__> в отличие
<[Raiden]> Люди находят задачи для таких устройств и решают их. А те кто хочет заниматьяс камасутрой с десктопным софтом , покупают планшеты с виндой и таких меньшинство.
<[Raiden]> поэтому я и считаю что это фейл
<[Raiden]> Нужно приличн овремени что бы кто-то родил по настоящему универсальынй ифейс или отказался от этого. Та же мс в апреле выпускает обновление для 8.1. Там можно будет метро-софт прикреплять к панели и юзать в оконном виде.
<[Raiden]> обновление кстати уже утекло, и можно пощупать
<oles__> хз я еще не пользовался ни 8 виндой на десктопе ни мобильными версиями
<[Raiden]> Мне довелось. Метро я не смог пользоваться и софтом из их магазина. А вот десктопная часть местами пострадала не сильно, а местами неплохо прогрессировала.
<[Raiden]> не смог на десктопе*
<[Raiden]> винфоном пока не пользовался. )
<oles__> у меня метро интерфейс новой винды вызвал паническую атаку
<SergeyIT> кипричом?
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7130586/ - про сантехнику
<[Raiden]> мне у них устройство нравится люмия 1020. Иногда даже думаю, а не плюнуть ли на то, что мне не нравится какой там софт и как он работает. Чиста ради камеры.
<[Raiden]> Хотя это уже оффтоп )
<oles__> купи фотоаппарат)
<[Raiden]> то что нравится по габаритам не нравится по матрицам и качеству.
<[Raiden]> в мыльницах 1\2.3 ,  а в люмии 1\1.2
<[Raiden]> или 1.7 - склероз
<oles__> хорошо что я фотографией не занимаюсь, столько проблем)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да и я не знамаюсь. иначе бы таскал ссобой мешок с мега фотораапаратом и кучей объективов. Просто хочется качественное маленькое устройство делающие неплохие снимки по 1 клику.
<oles__> по мне так они все примерно одинакового качество
<oles__> тк смотрю фотки я на тех же устроийствах на которых их делаю
<SergeyIT> разные все
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> Ну может я придираюсь действительно )
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/mintbox-pc-buy-europe
 * tagezi хочет телископ Хабл встроеный в моблку-раскладушку )
<[Raiden]> +1 )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2Q8pW
<tagezi> классно )
<tagezi> блин, весь вечер возился..
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а опенэсэсаш пишет о продолжительности сессии? То есть сессия такого-то юзера открыта тогда-то, закрыта тогда-то, и если да - то куда?
<[Raiden]> если да, то в /var/log
<[Raiden]> может быть в auth.log
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> Интересно, в федоре уже бинарыне логи?
<kyshtynbai> а в аус.лог по-моему нету о закрытии сессии инфы.
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> Удивительно, но никто не торопится ответить
<kyshtynbai> На что?
<[Raiden]> на твой вопрос )
<kyshtynbai> никто не знает)!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они что хотели бинарные логи сделать?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну да, в системд должен быть модуль заменяющий текущий демон логов
<[Raiden]> и бинарыне логи с парсером
<[Raiden]> но могли не включить по умолч.
<tagezi> бинарные логи.. а читать их чем, если система поломалась?
<[Raiden]> парсером )
<tagezi> угу.. к ви е щё парсера для чтения бинарных логов не хватает )
<[Raiden]> чиста в теории с лайва можно прочитать, если есть чем. А на практике я не в укрсе.
<tagezi> если напишут, то все офисные пакеты не нужны будут.. ну и заодно фотошопоаналоги )
<tagezi> не знаю насчет бинарных логов.. как-то я в смятении.. если есть  только минималка для починки, могут быть проблеммы для востановления системы
<[Raiden]> Ну, типичными средствами для чтения текста конечн обудет проблема. Н оесли везде будет парсер - то может и не страшно.
<[Raiden]> Хотя наверное и более опасно. МОжено побить и файл лога
<[Raiden]> и фиг знает српавится ли с таким парсер
<tagezi> ладно.. нарвёмся разберёмся
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/137919/
<tagezi> балу вроде заткнулся наконец
<[Raiden]> в теории парсер может отображать красиво, что облегчит жизнь и  всякий перлогреппинг )
<kyshtynbai> как же офтопик плох для траблшутинга. какие-то клиенты для просмотра логов,  зачем это нужно, логи в каком-то фиг пойми в каком формате, чобы не сделать плейн текст или хотя бы xml...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, там только syslog в бинарник будт пихаться... особо порадовало что при перезагрузке он будт удаляться, а не архивироваться.. теперь сново нужно запасаться магическим шаром, травами и черными катами
<[Raiden]> ну тык, весь нормальынй софт использует сислог
<tagezi> это ещё более радует )
 * tagezi пошёл менять собку с тигровым окрасом на черного кота
<tagezi> http://www.jamendo.com/en/list/a49216/the-butcher-s-ballroom
<tagezi>  прикольная группа
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: что за новая аппа для дропбоксов всяких?
<teddyp1cker> а то ничего кроме названия по ней гуглится
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: я не увлекаюсь облачной синхронизацией )
<tagezi> у мена по аппа гугляться только тибеци и индусы )
<teddyp1cker> я забыл название - оно какое длинное
<kyshtynbai> зацените, пацаны, как, оказывается, можно: mkdir -p /очень/длинный/путь/прям/ваще && cd !$
<kyshtynbai> вместо && просто ентер
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39372
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<kyshtynbai> Ку.
<aleksei`> опаа, уже сразу на канал пускает, без авторизации ))
<no_NICK> угу
<tagezi> http://www.gog.com/news/gogcom_soon_on_more_platforms
<[Raiden]> я на опеннете прочитал
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-22
<tagezi> я чото опннетон не пользуюсь
<tagezi> привычка, наверное
<tagezi> какое-то странное ядро прилетело.. половину сносит и не ставит обратно
<tagezi> страшно обновляться
<[Raiden]> )
<Ragnareg> привет
<kyshtynbai> Ставил кто-нибдуь бубунту на телефон или планшет?
<tagezi> какое-то зеркало у финов меееедленное )
<aleksei`> драсте ))
<tagezi> и вам безглючную систему )
<VMV> всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста, что за апплет в самом правом углу? выглядит как список
<VMV> http://picpaste.com/elementary_os_by_inpr1se-d77y1dw.png-TrkAmsyx.jpeg
<[Raiden]> это похоже на дистр элементари ос. скачай и посмотри.
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> У них свой форк гнома3 - pantheon shell
<VMV> да, только это панель матэ, и какой-то апплет
<VMV> по дефолту такого нет
<[Raiden]> в мате есть апплет с глобал меню?
<VMV> можно добавить
<[Raiden]> ну тогда может быть )
<VMV> просто такой апплет есть и ос иксс
<[Raiden]> Ну, просто тут канал другой ос.
<VMV> интересно за что он в линуксах отвечает
<[Raiden]> Сча в жабере спрошу, там много изв... Любителей всяких экзотических де.
<[Raiden]> тишина )
<Sergey_IT> как и ты
<[Raiden]> мб )
<[Raiden]> Но вообще , моё де широко известно и неплохо документировано.
<teddyp1cker> что за апплет в os x?
<teddyp1cker> а
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], да уж... как и эго - в логах можно глянуть
<teddyp1cker> это не апплет - это шторка для уведомлений - http://take.ms/y9ZD5
<VMV> я не знаю, просто знаю что есть :) у меня линукс :) а это еос, с таким же
<teddyp1cker> удобная довольно хрень
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Одно другому не мешает. В любом случае с этим де я знаком более 10 лет, а со всеми современными закосами под макос не очень )
<teddyp1cker> это даже не закон - это попытка копии
<VMV> для глаз приятно, я считаю)
<tagezi> VMV: то что на скрине это элементари луна - обрубок от убунту 12.04
<tagezi> у них форк гном 2, заточеный пол макос...
<tagezi> мате, насколько, я помню тоже гном 2.. так что возможно там и виджеты для панели совместимы
<[Raiden]> форк гном3 у них.
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не сильно знаком, на шоте может что-то другое\старое.
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у элементари ос форк гном 2 с гтк3 )
<tagezi> мате тоже было как форк гном 2 начато, с гтк 3
<[Raiden]> последний раз когда читал, там был форк гномшелла. Поверх гном2 он не работает
<tagezi> где?
<[Raiden]> Ну  , сложно сказать сейчас, где я читал.
<tagezi> я справшиваю где форк гном шел? )
<[Raiden]> в элементари ос
<[Raiden]> называется pantheon
<tagezi> проекты вообще были начаты именно потому что гном шел не устраивал, и хотели сохранить всё самое лучшее от гном2
<VMV> tagezi, а почему ты считаешь что еос обрубок?)
<tagezi> VMV: потому что оно так и есть
<tagezi> вообще не настраеваемая, убогая интернет серфиока
<tagezi> серфилка*
<VMV> ну, юнити тоже не особо настраиваемая...
<tagezi> там даже нормального эмулятора терминала нет
<VMV> хм, а чем стандартный не нормален?
<tagezi> юнити, по сравнению с элементари просто супер настраиваемая система )
<VMV> через ubuntu-tweak?)
<tagezi> потому что он вообще не настраивается.. а их полу прозрачность это вырви глаз красноглазик
<tagezi> VMV: да её и через консоль можно настроить нормально..
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, я не поменял своего мнения. Названий выше достаточно для гуглежа.
<tagezi> там всего пару команд нужно.. твик просто надстройка
<tagezi> а в элементари ос ногу сломаешь, 25 рас при танцах пока настроишь..
<tagezi> и главное ни одного мануала..
<VMV> ну вот я для эксперимента поставил,  и пока заметно шустрей работает, чем чистаю убунта на моем древнем ноуте
<[Raiden]> Я думаю задумка автора  была в том, чт обы ничего не настраивать. Но настроить там можно всё или почти, что можно в гном3.
<tagezi> прогеры делали ось для человека с интелектуальными возможностямипри которых ничего от жизни не нужно кроме как сидеть в фейсбуке..
<tagezi> [Raiden]: флаг в руки )
<VMV> не согласен, доступны те же ппа и проги что и в убунте. хоть имбицилу, хоть прогеру, хоть админу
<[Raiden]> Мне к счастью не надо. )
<tagezi> тогда какая разница убунту или элементари ос? доступныже ппа.. ставишь настраиваешь
<tagezi> VMV: ии да.. у меня кде работает примерно с такойже скоростью как и элементари
<tagezi> просто думать нужно что ставишь и как ставишь.. а не просто радоваться.. ах какая нескучная у меня теперь обоинка на рабочем столе
<VMV> это да, но убунта в гномом 2 мне определенно больше нравилась
<VMV> а еще больше нравились кеды 3,5
<VMV> сейчас почему-то выглядит устаревшим :)
<VMV> со всеми этими юнитями
<[Raiden]> в 14.04  врепах будет мате. Можешь пользоваться вместо гном2. Что касается кде 3.5 , то большую часть возможностей перенесли в кде4.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере у меня нет позывов вернуться или недостатко в функционале относительно кде 3.5
<VMV> я ушел с кедов когда плазму увидел, потом пару раз возвращался, но как-то ненадолго...
<[Raiden]> В юнити даш конечн овыглядит современно и необычно. А чего-то ещё нового там вроде и нет.
<teddyp1cker> hud
<[Raiden]> плазма имеет функцию классического стола с иконками, если не нужен современный функционал и плазмойды.
<VMV> teddyp1cker, кстати я так и не понял удобен он, или нет
<teddyp1cker> кому как но я ничего подобного нигде не видел и мне оч нравится - не люблю тыкать в менюшки
<teddyp1cker> особенно когла они большие
<teddyp1cker> и не помнишь где и что точно искать
<VMV> в каких программах, например?
<[Raiden]> У меня плазмойды есть, но я включил такой режим, что они отображаются только на 1 столе.
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0322/h_1395517870_1357643_d88c14d93b.png
<teddyp1cker> gimp, inkscape libreoffice
<[Raiden]> если не хочу видеть , переключаюсь на другой стол
<teddyp1cker> да где угодно
<teddyp1cker> главное что от клавиатуры ты рук не отрываешь
<teddyp1cker> и не нужно шорткаты помнить
<[Raiden]> Чего такого главного в неотрыве рук?  Работа в том же гимпе на клаве нереальна. Какой смысл их на ней держать всё время.
<Sergey_IT> а на планшете руки от экрана не отрываешь
<teddyp1cker> sublime text - там не все шорткатами делается и тут hud выручает
<[Raiden]> это уж точно , но мы их пока не будем трогать
<teddyp1cker> это просто дело вкуса - кусочек cli интерфейса в гуях
<Sergey_IT> голосом надо управлять
<teddyp1cker> мышка нужно но мне так больше нравится
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: а вот это уже не нужно)
<Sergey_IT> на вкус и цвет...
<[Raiden]> в программах ввода текста , при работе где важна скорость набора, важно руки не отрывать особо.. В остальных задачах часто удобнее клава + мышка.
<teddyp1cker> оно не заменят мышку
<Sergey_IT> а в программировании все не важно, кроме головы
<teddyp1cker> оно ускоряет время за счет того что ты не думаешь где именно нужный тебе пункт
<teddyp1cker> вместо кликов меню-подменю-подменю-действие
<VMV> а в sublime же можно добавить шорткаты, или я не прав?
<teddyp1cker> просто набираешь "действие" и энтер
<teddyp1cker> VMV: да можно - просто из коробки там есть чуть-чуть действия на которых нет шортката
<teddyp1cker> можно заморочиться и все настроить - но проще взять hud)
<[Raiden]> руки програмисту всётаки нужны ) По крайней мере при текущих интерфейсах взаимодействия. А скорости печати думаю и средней хватит.
<teddyp1cker> не скорость а именно удобство
<teddyp1cker> сложно обьяснить почему это круто - это либо нравится либо нет
<[Raiden]> на этом можно и остановится
<Sergey_IT> а ноги задействовать?
<teddyp1cker> педаль для vim?
<teddyp1cker> но вот сама идея это прямо новенькое нечто
<teddyp1cker> в отличие от глобального меню
<teddyp1cker> вертикального дока и другого в юнити
<teddyp1cker> в mac os x - есть подобная штука - http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4765/screenshot20120125at520.png
<teddyp1cker> но она неудобная какая-то
<[Raiden]> 1 важных составляющи удобства - это привычка\обучение. Я думаю что вообще не смог бы не ругаясь работать на писи, если бы 3-5-10 лет использовал мак.
<VMV> так мне никто не подскажет что это за апплет, похожий на шторку уведомлений в ос икс?)
<[Raiden]> А сейчас соотв наоборот ))
<[Raiden]> 1 из*
<teddyp1cker> VMV: думаю это тоже самое только хуже)
<VMV> хм..никогда не встречал такой уведомлялки в линуксе)
<teddyp1cker> да есть такие же - в кедах изкоробки в гноме 3
<teddyp1cker> выглядит только по-другому
<VMV> хочу попробовать, есть ссылки?
<[Raiden]> Могу заметить про модульность кде , как раз благодаря ругаемой плазме. Уведомлялка тоже плазмойд , котоырй можно заменить на альтернативный иои написать самому.
<teddyp1cker> VMV: для какой среды?
<[Raiden]> альтернативная правда только 1.
<VMV> pantheon... наверное гном3)
<VMV> хочу сделать такую же панель, как на скрине, и не могу найти такую кнопку %)
<teddyp1cker> хм гугл ничего не знает как сделать в pantheon
<teddyp1cker> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw_r4jEtzUc - тут нечто похожее отдаленно
<VMV> выглядит неплохо)
<[Raiden]> это сча везде есть. А что делать если пропустил 1 уведомление?
<[Raiden]> в кде они откладываются и можно потом прочитать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А... я видел не досмотрел. Там как в маке сделали.
<[Raiden]> это тоже ок
<tagezi> всётаки меня поражает debian своей предсказуемость, стабильностью и скоростью
<tagezi> как можно было так испоганить такую хорошую систему и назвать это убожество человеколюбием?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты про systemd и gnome3 ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: я вообще про систему
<UNIm95> А что не так?
<tagezi> у меня дебиан с кде в виртуалке с выделеным 1 гиг памяти и 1 процом метар раз в 10 быстрее чем кубунту на основном железе
<tagezi> летает*
<UNIm95> уверен?
<tagezi> да
<UNIm95> прогони бенчи
<UNIm95> я имею ввиду живой диск деба
<UNIm95> на железе
<tagezi> ну вот я сейчас его погоняю, и наверное переставлю
<tagezi> пойдёт кубунту лесом.. достало
<tagezi> кубунту в тойже виртуалке бешено тормозит кстати при такихже параметрах
<UNIm95> tagezi: может косяк в одной какая прога?
<UNIm95> какой-то*
<tagezi> угу.. убунту*
<UNIm95> у меня скайп в авторане нехило так систему подвешивает
<tagezi> ну вот я сейчас гоняю проги, пока всё намного быстрее работает
<[Raiden]> советую проверить как гостевые дрова встали, особенно если кубунта 14.04
<tagezi> если со скайпом проблем не будет на дебе, то я перескачу
<tagezi> типа гостевые дрова встали настолько хорошо, что гостевая система работает быстрее чем основная? )
<tagezi> эт маразм
<[Raiden]> это точно маразм
<[Raiden]> Мне показалось что речь про две виртуалки
<tagezi> мне одно не нравиться.. но это терпимо.. зеркала финские тормозные какието у деба
<[Raiden]> Если же речь о реальной системе и виртуалке, т осоветую зайти в настройки вкви и проверить где какой рендер.
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке может включиться xrender вместо opengl
<[Raiden]> и даже может показаться что это быстрее
<[Raiden]> в настрйоки квина*
<tagezi> ща обновится система и глянем..
<tagezi> жаль нельзя погонять дрова на видяху в дебе в виртуалке
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да ты прав.. на железе gl а на гостекой xrender
<[Raiden]> Это конечн оне отменяет, что дебиан может быть легче и быстрее. Но ... попробуй хрендер включить в кубунте
<[Raiden]> на некотором железе это реально быстрее
<tagezi> попробую.. хотя загрузку системы это врятли ускорит
<tagezi> нужно смотреть на реальном железе, с реальными дровами
<[Raiden]> загрузку нет. Вообще в убунте она не должна быть особо медленной.
<tagezi> так что я повожусь немного, памть освежу, и потом наверное поставлю.. всёравно эти жопорукие оновы постоянно такие суют что систему сносит
<tagezi> вчера в дебасом натворили что-то.. пол ночи лечил
<[Raiden]> Ну попробуй дебиан. Потом раскажешь ) отрежт о ткаког о-нить раздела гигов 8...
<tagezi> кстати да.. у меня всеравно из 400 гигов только 20 используется  )
<tagezi> кстати программы по умолчанию мне больше нравятся.. только браузер они ставят конкьюерор
<[Raiden]> груб лучше вгонять в тот же раздел. А потом в убунте сделать sudo update-grub. Он должен подхватить дебиан. У меня опенсусе подхватывает
<tagezi> самое не удобно-это пакеты называються по другому..
<UNIm95> tagezi:  к примеру?
 * UNIm95 В торой раз пересматривает фильм Револьвер
<UNIm95> который*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-23
<AlexGluck> Всем привет
<AlexGluck> Купил себе неделю назад малинку поставил raspbmc. И пытаюсь понять значение параметра init_emmc_clock который прописывается в config.txt. Подскажет кто?
<AlexGluck> Я так понял что это параметр частоты для СД карты, но работает он только для/при включении малинки, а потом частота меняется.
<anderx> /msg alis list Raspberry Pi или Raspbmc
<anderx> вопрос не по тематике канала
<anderx> ку всем кста)
<AlexGluck> ку ку
<tagezi> anderx: привет )
<AlexGluck> а кто нибудь убунту запускал на малинке?
<tagezi> да, ктонибудь запускал
<AlexGluck> из тех что сидят здесь
<tagezi> вообще, дебиан там на оф сайте есть
<tagezi> он лучше...
<AlexGluck> меня больше волнует разгон под линуксом но чтобы моя карта не дохла
<tagezi> о разгоне вообще не слышал..
<anderx> по разгону не кнам, правила канала запрещают давать советы несущие вред, вам сюды http://www.overclockers.ru/
<AlexGluck> Это не вред, разгон разрешён производителем, просто техническая сторона интересует. СД карты 10 класса падают и я хотел бы это исправить
<AlexGluck> Ломается именно раздел с ехт4
<anderx> разгон, может нести вред при руках не стой строны, запрещает это производитель или нет.
<AlexGluck> Корень зла идёт от желания смотреть торрент тв на малинке
<[Raiden]> создай тему на фоурме или найди. Сейчас много любителей эти маленьких китайских компиков.
<AlexGluck> Так всё уже перерыл, неделю вожусь 15 минут работает и падает
<AlexGluck> и темы создавал и читал
<anderx> береш малинку привязываеш к самолету и разгоняешь :D тыб еще скуднее информацию давал, че тама за кишки то?
<AlexGluck> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi характеристики (у меня модель В)
<anderx> че сделал и отуда брал инфу как делать
<[Raiden]> потеря фс может быть результатом разгона. Хотя не обязательно
<anderx> хы у мня такаяже фиговина валяецо
<[Raiden]> Если разгон как-либо влияет на работу рам, то не редко от этого фс бьются или файлы пишутся рендомных рамеров )
<AlexGluck> raspbmc ОС разгон CPU 1050МГц, core 500МГц, GPU 350МГц, overvolage 6(1,4v)
<[Raiden]> Это конечно не значит, что любой разгон вреден.
<teddyp1cker> ай до сих пор не купил себе пай для какого-нибудь домашнего сервачка)
<[Raiden]> Я сам пишу с компа который разогнан уже лет 5 или 6. Со дня покупки.
<anderx> просто может флешку заменить на более быструю с возможностью многопоточности
<AlexGluck> sdram 500МГц
<[Raiden]> Можно попробовать прогнать мемтест. Если есть время и желание искать причины. Я не специалист и других идей у меня нет.
<AlexGluck> Фишка в том, что я не понимаю проблемы которую надо решать. Проц во время фулХД торрент потока загружен 40-45% ОЗУ 56% занято.
<AlexGluck> Увеличения кэша не даёт ничего
<anderx> хм а ты его не на много разогнал)
<AlexGluck> так мне на больше и не надо если фулХД по торрент потоку крутит
<AlexGluck> температура 68 градусов
<anderx> дык а зачем тогда ваще, если 50 мгц ничего не даст, а в турбо режиме он на тыщу работать должен
<AlexGluck> стоковая частота 700 а не тыща
<anderx> в турбо режиме тыща
<AlexGluck> Я отключил турбо режим, потому что видно когда он включается, картинка дёргается
<anderx> тоесть походу чет всетаки с мозгами, всмысле памятью
<anderx> сделай как райден сказал
<anderx> оставь наноч мемтест итд
<AlexGluck> У меня ночью сд канал(2х2) крутил. Не упал до утра
<anderx> и вобще нада поискать характеристики каждой железки которая разогнана или рушится при разгоне, на номинальную частоту нагрузку итд
<anderx> а вот как узнать, че оно тама шлет в процессе работы и как и скокой скоростю,  что ломает фс, я невкурсях как посмотреть
<anderx> я бы к производителю на мозг присел) ему виднее
<AlexGluck> баг описан, что при разгоне карты 6-10 класса падают. Перенёс на юсб флешку систему и сд карта не падает больше, но проблема с воспроизведением осталась
<AlexGluck> Так что я хз куда копать
<AlexGluck> как узнать параметр ядра?
<AlexGluck> Перефразирую, как узнать текущую частоту работы сд карты?
<[Raiden]> А у них есть такой праметр?
<anderx>  все должно быть в /proc
<anderx> [Raiden]: да
<[Raiden]> Интересно
<fuss> всем привет
<fuss> кто-нибудь знает как правильно название statusbar в nautilus, чтоб можно сменить в теме nautilus.css
<fuss> statusbar. view не предлагать, не подходит
<AlexGluck> ковстыли рулят! я буду юзать сд карту по своп и под тмп и туда буду складывать поток торрентов. и при каждой перезагрузке просто пересоздавать разделы
<[Raiden]> Интересно в убунте наутилус синхронизируется по версиям с gnome-files?
<[Raiden]> Сидя в других де не видно что там с гномами происходит
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39380
<[Raiden]> http://italopower.com/ радио disco
<Leagnus> Выступление в Бундестаге лидера "Левых" Грегора Гизи (13.03.14)
<Leagnus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skyAQpvf_R0
<Leagnus> сорри, ошибся окном
<akuma_665> ./quit
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<[Raiden]> http://cs7002.vk.me/c540102/v540102459/1910a/bF3fj9cdNLc.jpg
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vR8gGOiZwaA/Uy9QfTVFLTI/AAAAAAAAEv0/__hvFlD5-88/w999-h561-no/IMG_00000409.jpg
<tagezi> арч
<[Raiden]> тач-монитор? Мидеть и тыркать в экран? Или тыркать в телефо ни смотреть что изменится на экране?
<[Raiden]> Сидеть*
<[Raiden]> В общем сложно понять суть происходящего по картинке
<tagezi> да, особенно если увидеть панелю андройда )
<tagezi> странная штука
<[Raiden]> может это ыввод картинки со смарта? Это вроде давно доступно. Играть так можно - я видел в каком-то видео.
<tagezi> не знаю, честно.. просто в группе арча появилось
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-16
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> как выставить время в KDE?
<OnkelTem> показывает неверно
<OnkelTem> показывает 6:31
<OnkelTem> это после того как я тупую винду сейчас запускал с другого диска
<OnkelTem> она показывала меньше на несколько часов, пришлось в настройках даты-времени выставить правильно
<OnkelTem> но она по ходу не дружит с головой (зачеркнуто)
<stanley_tweedle> всем привет, подскажите как убрать автоматическую регулировку яркости в gnome3 ?
<ffalcon> Доброго! Кто-нить сталкивался с Canon MF216n  ? сканер/принтер
<OnkelTem> ffalcon: кэнон сделали дрова для линукса?!
<er361> всем здарова
<er361> есть ктонить7
<BarsSc> есть, а кого надо? )
<er361> оо круто
<er361> я хотел бы поговорить с кем нить по поводу програмирования
<er361> ну там ченить дописать если надо
<BarsSc> чего дописать? конкретнее
<er361> ну вобщем могу на php писать
<BarsSc> молодец
<er361> конкретнее
<er361> плагин мб
<BarsSc> вопрос какой?
<er361> че нить чтобы попрактиковаться
<er361> ну какой нибудь )
<BarsSc> тогда к програмистам тебе надо, здесь пользователи бубунты в основном
<er361> аа
<er361> а э
<er361> тто
<er361> куда
<er361> ?
<BarsSc> на форум на какой-нить
<BarsSc> программистов
<er361> че прям там и писать?
<er361> я просто хз у вас тут на сайте
<er361> тяжко найти когонить
<BarsSc> на cyberforum например, там такой народ обитает
<SergeyIT> здесь за программизм когда-то банили
<BarsSc> незнаю как по php, а по С и С++ точно там найдешь товарищей
<er361> да я просто читал у вас тут на сайте много че нужно доделать
<er361> хотел бы помочь  заодно и себе для резюме
<SergeyIT> помочь сломать?
<er361> да нет
<BarsSc> http://team.ubuntu.ru/dev
<er361> вобщем поработать
<BarsSc> ну тогда сюда
<SergeyIT> это к админам форума вопрос
<BarsSc> здесь просто народ сидит в основном пользователи обычные
<er361> а у вас тут unbut э
<er361> это опен сорс
<er361> разработка ?
<BarsSc> да
<d-s-g> Добрый вечер!
<tagezi> добрый
<UNIm95> d-s-g:  re
<d-s-g> Кто то использует XAMPP ?
<He3HauKa>  всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста программу для дефрагментации
<He3HauKa>  всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста программу для дефрагментации
<He3HauKa> тут нет никого что ли?
<Sergey_IT> в винде?
<He3HauKa> в линуксе
<He3HauKa> чё то у меня не по детски тяжелее и тяжелее стартует комп
<He3HauKa> я конечно понимаю что комп старый и всё такое... но он на 8 винде  шустрее работает  (полгода на ней работал)
<He3HauKa> сейчас на линуксе - чем дальше в лес , тем больше тормаза
<Sergey_IT> что за комп, что за ось, чего понаставил?
<He3HauKa> Sergey_IT,  пень 4,  3 герца оперы, 3 гектара оперативки ... ксубунта
<Sergey_IT> не такой и слабый, у меня слабее, сейчас runtu использую.... дефрагментацию лет 20-ть не делал
<He3HauKa> посматрел - дефрагментвция ненужна
<Sergey_IT> естественно )
<He3HauKa> вот в этом я не был уверен... но теперь посмотрев программой, результат меня успакоил
<Sergey_IT> а долгую загрузку проверь - утилитой посмотри bootchart
<He3HauKa> ща
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-17
<d-s-g> Добрый вечер! Народ, кто пользуется XAMPP ?
<d-s-g> Народ, кто пользуется XAMPP ?
<[Raiden]> привет, тут тишина
<Sergey_IT> ... мертвая
<d-s-g> всегда?))
<d-s-g> может есть какое то время или день недели, когда жизнь кипит?)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-18
<tagezi> утра всем
<bayk777> всем привет! меня видно?
<Anti-Pizza> да
<Anti-Pizza> привет
<bayk777> Ура! Значит правильно зарегился здесь))
<Anti-Pizza> тут надо регаться? )
<Anti-Pizza> хммм...
<Anti-Pizza> а, тут можно ник зарегать
<bayk777> ага)) всё по инструкции делал http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<bayk777> а так вообще чем тут народ занимается? помощь по настройке ubuntu?
<Anti-Pizza> всё как по ссылке :D
<Anti-Pizza> то, сё
<bayk777> понял
<Anti-Pizza> Народ! кстати, кто не в теме: любители Quake и Убунты, качайте Warsow - будем шпилить вместе! на quakenet добавляйтесь в #warsow.ru GL&HF!
<bayk777> А как в программе x-chat сделать так, чтобы я сразу попадал на этот канал, не подключая его заново каждый раз?
<Anti-Pizza> У меня hexChat - просто в контекстном меню AutoJoin
<Anti-Pizza> (контекстное меню на канале в списке слева)
<bayk777> Спасибо за подсказку! Удалил x-chat, поставил HExChat... Тут реально проще всё и само на канал заходит))
<Guest63289> купил вчера лицензию на ubuntu
<Guest63289> и ничего не работает!
<Sergey_IT> за деньги и чтобы работало - какого не бывает
<artus> кууу неспящиммм
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> фигасе, ниспящий)))
<artus> дароф сережка, как жисть , как сам  ))
<Sergey_IT> ничего... на рунту перешел, осталось на сервере поменять )
<andrex> artus: ...
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-19
<bayk777> Ребят, кто слышал или "пользовал" систему TIZEN? Я так понял этот дистриб преемник MeeGo. Стоит ли присматриваться к тизену?
<bayk777> https://www.tizen.org/ru?langredirect=1
<|rapidsp|> samsung присматривается
<GDStaff> Здравствуйте, можно узнать почему созданые мною папки в thunar находятся так близко, когда все остальные на нормальном растоянии? http://i.imgur.com/fAZPAFi.png http://i.imgur.com/Dx3rrSp.png
<SergeyIT> поставь списком и не мучайся
<GDStaff> может поставить nemo? люблю двухпанельники
<guestic> к
<guestic> привет. может кто-нибудь подсказать как с помощью find найти файлы содержащие в имени числа 10-12?
<|rapidsp|> нужен мастер регулярных выражений :)
<Baganov> Здравствуйте кто юзал softether  подскажите?
<tagezi> !ask > Baganov
<ubuntuhelp> Baganov, please see my private message
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> guestic: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Find
<guestic> перефразирую вопрос
<guestic> как с помощью find используя перечисления найти файлы содержащие указанные числа?)
<guestic> find folder/ -type f -name "*{10,11,12}*" скажите, я хоть в верном направлении иду?
<guestic> вылетел. мне ответили, или нет? :)
<SergeyIT> нет, домой пора
<tim1> меня видно?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-20
<tomcat71> Всем доброго, господа:)
<drpoh> quit
<drpoh> quit
<animapfic> всем привет, народ помогите пожалуйста! установил ubuntu 12.04 установил драйвер на видео, сделал рестарт и всё норм, после установил wi-fi и после этого начались проблемы! после перезагрузки системы и проверки биоса линукс не загружается "черный эк
<animapfic> ран" , помогает только отключение от сети! после включения выскакивает как грузить ! если выбираю что просто линукс то чёрный экран, если востановления экрана то зависает на окончании проверки.... На ноутбуке dv6000
<tomcat71> Правильно заданный вопрос - половина ответа:)
<tomcat71> GRUB слетел?
<animapfic> нет
<animapfic> вот только на этом ноуте такое !!! на других устройствах всё норм работает ... на hp dv6000 вот траблы именно с wi-fi всё остальное работает норм пока не установишь wi-fi.... на винте норм работает всё
<SergeyIT> с затмением всех
<|rapidsp|> и вам не болеть
<|rapidsp|> давно не помню такого спроса на дискеты
<tagezi> через 6 минут будет )
<animapfic> на работе валяются дискеты 3,5 очень хорошо видно ... через 1,44 не очень
<SergeyIT> я прямо смотрю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас уже заканчивается
<baltrum> опять просрал всё
<UNIm95> baltrum: И что? Солнце куском перекрылось Луной. Что в этом эпичного?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baltrum: http://ugniy.net/showthread.php?p=7276#post7276
<MuxaCb_NL> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER muxacb wybuqbkjpehv
<|rapidsp|> слэш забыл
<qxov> Коллеги, подскажите как решить проблему. В качестве видеокарты использую Nvidia. Требуется для графики ее же и оставить, а _дополнительно_ к ней заставить функционировать AMD для OpenCL.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-21
<tomcat71> Всем доброго утра:)!!
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-22
<nonamecodename> как мога да инсталирам Hitman Absolution
<nonamecodename> ???????
<nonamecodename> има ли някой тук
<nonamecodename> ??
<nonamecodename> има ли някой да помогне изобщо
<andrex> !winehq > nonamecodename
<ubuntuhelp> nonamecodename, please see my private message
<nonamecodename> пробвал съм но нещо не се получава
<andrex> ищи по ссылке как и можно ли вобще его запустить
<andrex> я чет сомневаюсь
<tagezi> какой забавный язык (с) =)
<tagezi> andrex: привет )
<andrex> tagezi: привет)
<andrex> ты еще санскрит не видел)
<tagezi> у балгаров что нет своего канала?
<nonamecodename> имаш ли teamviewer  да ти дам парола и да ми покажеш как става
<andrex> нет
<andrex> ищи
<andrex> я сам не знаю как его ставить
<andrex> tagezi: да походу нет
<andrex> тут покрайней мере
<andrex> хех он не пускается по вайном
<andrex> nonamecodename: он не работает. https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27121
<nonamecodename> как его ставить
<nonamecodename> дай някакво видео поне да видя как се инсталира
<andrex> зачем тебе его ставить? если он не работает в вайне?
<andrex> можеш пропробовать через winetriks
<nonamecodename> има ли други програми с които да инсталирам игри
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый день. Давно здесь не появлялся я что то. Кто нибудь использует консольные торрент-клиенты с демоном? Хочу на Ubuntu server поставить. Что бы только через самбу или фтп скидывать туда торрент-файлы,  а демон отслеживал и передав
<nonamecodename> а можете ли да ме научите на нещо с което мог ада бъда полезен за линукс общноста
<andrex> aria и вебморду к нему
<nonamecodename> ?
<nonamecodename> какво е това
<nonamecodename> ?
<andrex> Philipp2007: ^^^
<nonamecodename> искам да се науча да програмирам но не знам от къде да започна
<Philipp2007> Спасибо. Дома решил сервер сделать из ноута без матрицы. Помаленьку разбираюсь. Доступ только по ssh, и перед каждым действием через cron откат приходится делать. За две недели раз 30 сеть на нем уронил разбираясь с маршрутизацией и iptable
<serega527> привет всем!
<serega527> меня видно?
<tagezi> serega527: набери слово тест
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг.
<serega527> спасибо!!
<tagezi> и не задавай больше этот вопрос.. если боту тебя вино, згячит всем остальным тоже
<serega527> я новичок тут, поэтому так сделал. тут можно задать вопрос про openvpn
<serega527> ?
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> можно.. задавать про всё что связано с убунтой
<tagezi> только вот не факт что тебе ответят про впн
<tagezi> о, точняк не ответят )
<serega527> попробую. дома есть ротер с openwrt и openvpn сервер на ней. я часто подключаюсь через открытые wi fi точки, пуская трафик по vpn. он настроен на tcp 80 порт. так вот, в большинстве точек это прокатывает, но вчера на одной случился затык. дальше tls аутификации не соеÐ
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг понг понг...
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг понг понг...
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Ну понг, и что?
<serega527_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527_, Есть контакт.
<serega527_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527_, Ну понг, и что?
<serega527_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527_, Есть контакт.
<qqwplost> Привет всем
<serega527_> привет
<qqwplost> Может кто помочь мне в подключении беспроводного соединения
<qqwplost> через wifi
<serega527_> через консоль?
<qqwplost> Я пробовал через настройки не получается
<qqwplost> Я даже консоль здесь найти не могу
<qqwplost> провайдеру звонил он не смог помочь
<qqwplost> провайдеру звонил он не смог помочь
<qqwplost> у меня мало опыта в работе с Ubuntu
<serega527_> в чём именно сложность? вроде как в NetworkManager выбыраешь сеть, вводишь код. И всё.
<qqwplost> я ее не вижу даже
<serega527_> вы с ноута работаете?
<qqwplost> сеть не видна только соединение по кабелю
<serega527_> сеть не видите? или NM?
<qqwplost> да с ноутбука
<qqwplost> сеть не вижу беспроводную
<serega527_> а другие сети видно? ну, соседей, скажем.
<qqwplost> даже их
<serega527_> не видно, да?
<qqwplost> не видно
<serega527_> а вашу сеть может увидеть другое устройство?
<serega527_> не этот ноут.
<qqwplost> да, к примеру мою сеть видит смартфон
<serega527_> в косоль можете зайти?
<qqwplost> а Ubuntu не видит
<serega527_> у вас что за дистрибутив?
<qqwplost> Могу зайти, будте добры, скажите как?  версия 14.04
<serega527_> нажать ctrl alt T
<qqwplost> сделал
<serega527_> появилось?
<qqwplost> да
<serega527_> напишите там ifconfig
<serega527_> вывод скопируйте сюда
<qqwplost> artur@Lenovo-G505:~$
<qqwplost> artur@Lenovo-G505:~$ ifconfig
<qqwplost> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:1a:06:a8:29:73
<qqwplost>           inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<qqwplost>           inet6 addr: fe80::221a:6ff:fea8:2973/64 Scope:Link
<qqwplost>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<qqwplost>           RX packets:13122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<qqwplost>           TX packets:9810 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<qqwplost>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<qqwplost>           RX bytes:11030087 (11.0 MB)  TX bytes:1207455 (1.2 MB)
<qqwplost>           Interrupt:32
<qqwplost> lo        Link encap:Локальная петля (Loopback)
<qqwplost>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<qqwplost>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<qqwplost>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<qqwplost>           RX packets:3180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<qqwplost>           TX packets:3180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<qqwplost>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<qqwplost>           RX bytes:337596 (337.5 KB)  TX bytes:337596 (337.5 KB)
<qqwplost> artur@Lenovo-G505:~$ ^C
<qqwplost> artur@Lenovo-G505:~$
<qqwplost> вот
<serega527_> вы сейчас через проводную сеть выходите в интерент?
<UNIm95> qqwplost: что rfkill показывает?
<qqwplost> да
<qqwplost> Что это такое?
<UNIm95> точнее rfkill list
<UNIm95> в консоли набери
<qqwplost> : ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<qqwplost> 	Soft blocked: no
<qqwplost> 	Hard blocked: no
<qqwplost> 1: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth
<qqwplost> 	Soft blocked: no
<qqwplost> 	Hard blocked: no
<qqwplost> вот
<UNIm95> интерфейс виден
<serega527_> <UNIm95>, у него драйвера нет, да?
<serega527_> как считаете7
<UNIm95> serega527_:  вроде есть
<UNIm95> qqwplost:  модель ноута в студию
<serega527_> тогда почему в ifconfig нет wlan0?
<serega527_> Lenovo-G50
<qqwplost> Lenovo-G505
<UNIm95> serega527_:  потому что надо ifconfig -a
<serega527_> <qqwplost> набери ifconfig -a
<qqwplost> artur@Lenovo-G505:~$ ifconfig -a
<qqwplost> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 20:1a:06:a8:29:73
<qqwplost>           inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<qqwplost>           inet6 addr: fe80::221a:6ff:fea8:2973/64 Scope:Link
<qqwplost>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<qqwplost>           RX packets:13254 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<qqwplost>           TX packets:9921 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<qqwplost>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<qqwplost>           RX bytes:11060767 (11.0 MB)  TX bytes:1217609 (1.2 MB)
<qqwplost>           Interrupt:32
<qqwplost> lo        Link encap:Локальная петля (Loopback)
<qqwplost>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<qqwplost>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<qqwplost>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<qqwplost>           RX packets:3180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<qqwplost>           TX packets:3180 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<qqwplost>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<qqwplost>           RX bytes:337596 (337.5 KB)  TX bytes:337596 (337.5 KB)
<UNIm95> qqwplost:  запусти драйверы устройств
<qqwplost> скажите пожалуйста каким способом?
<UNIm95> Убунта стандартная?
<UNIm95> или с гномом/кедами/еще чем?
<qqwplost> стандартная вроде бы, версия 14.04 с офицального сайта
<UNIm95> qqwplost:  справа вверху есть кнопка которая  выключает комп. если на нее нажать появляется менюшка. Там в настройки
<UNIm95> там посмотри драйверы устройств
<serega527_> а может и слева
<serega527_> а ещё лучше скриншот экрана сделатьб
<UNIm95> serega527_: у меня крыса
<qqwplost> /home/artur/Рабочий стол/Снимок экрана от 2015-03-22 16:21:46.png
<serega527_> что за крыса? я недавно на ветке, не знаю спец. термины
<UNIm95> serega527_:  xfce
<serega527_> она на kubuntu идёт?
<serega527_> по-дефолту
<qqwplost> file:///home/artur/%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%BE%D1%82%202015-03-22%2016:21:46.png
<UNIm95> qqwplost:  у тебя скайп на компе есть?
<UNIm95> на этом компе?
<qqwplost> сейчас установлю
<serega527_> <UNIm95> вы не знаете irc каналы, где можно на русском языке задать вопросы по unix?
<UNIm95> Да умирает ирка в рускоговорящем сегменте
<serega527_> мне, как новичку, это было бы хорошее подспорье.
<UNIm95> только англоязычная #ubuntu, #debian, и другие
<serega527_> это я уже понял... жаль. тогда eng
<serega527_> спасибо большое
<serega527_> ещё вопрос. я сейчас вышем в irc через Xchat. как в этой программе ответить определённому человеку? как на форумах нажимаешь на ник, и в поле ввода появляется ник.
<UNIm95> serega527_:  я хчатом не пользуюсь
<serega527_> а чем?
<UNIm95> pidgin
<serega527_> thk
<qqwplost> я скачал скайп установил
<qqwplost> логин дать?
<qqwplost> deniska_6661
<UNIm95> serega527_:  а ты был прав
<UNIm95> просто дрова не стояли
<serega527_> как проблему решили? мне полезно знать))
<UNIm95> serega527_:  в драйверах устройств галку поставили  и нажали применить
<serega527_> понял. have a nice gay!
<serega527_> day!!
<UNIm95> serega527_:  ди ты
<serega527_> soryyy
<UNIm95> иди*
<serega527_> я опечатался
<serega527_> изначально написал Have a nice day. Все хорошо?
<UNIm95> за такие опечатки могут быть большие проблемы
<UNIm95> serega527_:  загугли bumbelbee nvidia опечатка
<serega527_> сейчас
<serega527_> вы про это? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<UNIm95> serega527_:  http://habrahabr.ru/post/122020/
<serega527_> да уж. сколько лет вы с никсами знакомы?
<UNIm95> хз. с 2008(9?)
<UNIm95> или когда там виста появилась?
<serega527_> 8, вроде как
<UNIm95> ну вот оттуда и ковыряю
<serega527_> я сильно обидел вас со своей опечаткой?
<UNIm95> Это интернет. тут могут и нах*й послать. Так что ничего. Все ок.
<tagezi> UNIm95: не балуй
<serega527_> я не сторонник таких метотов
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Да ладно.
<tagezi> а то блин отвлечся нельзя
<UNIm95> Зато человек запомнит цену опечатки
<serega527_> вы про что сейчас?
<tagezi> кстати, логи нужно на пасту кидать
<UNIm95> serega527_:  тут мат запрещён. А я на грани бегаю
<tagezi> serega527_:  про то что за мат бан получить
<UNIm95> tagezi:  там человек не очень в компах разбирается
<tagezi> ская на вас нет.. только я и андрекс остались.. а мы добрые.. )
<tagezi> всёравно не балуй..
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<UNIm95> tagezi:  СТоп. Так ты и тут оп?
<tagezi> И в убунте есть пакет пастебинит, который позволяет прямо из консоли на пасту кидыть
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> Грин дал метлу
<UNIm95> tagezi:  там человек без помощи не смог найти драйверы устройст
<UNIm95> устройств*
<tagezi> ну, я их тоже не найду, наверное )) ну не сразу.. но про пасту знаю ))
<serega527_> вопрос про Transmission. Почему после 100% загрузки раздача останавливается? Хотя в процессе загрузки отдача была.
<tagezi> ты за фаерволом
<serega527_> нужно порт пробросить?
<UNIm95> serega527_:  или неустановлена галка раздавать после загрузки
<UNIm95> или еще что.
<tagezi> ну, если у тебя белый ip то достаточно, а если не белый, то бессмысленно
<serega527_> сейчас гляну
<serega527_> а где эту галку искать?
<tagezi> на серваке?
<tagezi> ну, веб интерфейс поставь и там ищи
<UNIm95> tagezi:  не спеши.
<UNIm95> serega527_:  где у тебя трансмиссия бегает?
<serega527_> на роутере openwrt
<tagezi> а, да.. это другой был с серваком с утра
<serega527_> веб есть, гуи тоже
<serega527_> не нашёл я этой галки...
<tagezi> в настройках наверное сидит
<tagezi> должна быть, помню что была, раньше понрайне мере
<UNIm95> serega527_:  там в настройках есть параметры раздачи. посмотри может там лимит на соотношение установлен.
<UNIm95> или что-нибудь подобное.
<UNIm95> просто тут мне опасно торренты запускать.
<tagezi> UNIm95: до 6 дают? )
<UNIm95> сначала 600-6000€ штрафа
<tagezi> а разве дебиан или убунту через торент тоже нельзя?
<UNIm95> потом до 4-х
<UNIm95> я не рискую.
<UNIm95> + меня могут на 10 депортировать
<UNIm95> 10 лет*
<serega527_> а vpn не вариант?
<tagezi> странно, ЛО предлагает торент файл скачать
<UNIm95> serega527_:  а зачем мне сейчас торренты? Софт я все равно не пользую.
<tagezi> нужно будет порыть законы, что то как-то не понятно.. но да.. рисковать неохото
<UNIm95> а фильмы есть в онлайне
<tagezi> serega527_: в европе всё немного по другому, если поймают, мало не покажеться.. темболее пока нет гражданства
<serega527_> галка на лимит соотношения не установлена вообще.
<UNIm95> serega527_: лимит на количество активных торрентов?
<serega527_> ооо! открыл порт в файрволле openwrt, и пошло!
<serega527_> 3
<serega527_> железо не самое мощное
<UNIm95> и не советую ставить максимальное количество соединений больше 50. У меня роутер вешался хоть трансмиссия на компе бегала.
<tagezi> да проблема с торентами в портах обычно, роутер, пров, всё имеет фаервол, он и делает соединение не активным.. поэтому отдаёт только пока скачивает.. это пасивное соединение
<UNIm95> Может быть. Уже 3 года торренты не трогаю.
<serega527_> так, к слову. какое порты лучше открыть? для кого я открыл этот порт? как я понимаю, для трекера?
<tagezi> ну, порты вообще лучше не открывать ) опасно это нынче, китайские ботнеты не дремлют
<serega527_> а как они повредят мне?
<UNIm95> если делать все правильно то только нагузкой на cpu роутера
<UNIm95> нагрузкой*
<serega527_> ясно. а как это - правильно. сайчас открыт только один порт
<serega527_> для торрена важно какой? можно любой же? хоть 80-100 или 6655-8888
<UNIm95> пофиг какой.
<UNIm95> только не бури первую тысячу. Там обычно обыкновенный софт живёт.
<tagezi> ну, тут я не согласен, ftp и ssh лучше не открывать
<tagezi> да и http на компе не имеет смысла
<serega527_> мне понять нужно. для кого эти порты, в случае торрента?
<serega527_> Интересует, какие порты лучше открыть.
<tagezi> serega527_: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BB)
<serega527_> читаю уже)))
<tolstick> ребят всем привет
<tolstick> вопрос банальный конечно... но не пинайте - нашел кучу ответов, но ни один не работает...
<tolstick> после установки убунты 14.04 - без установки проприетарных дров на видео - после пары часов работы, нескольких обновлений - вылазиет LOW GRAPHIC MODE
<tolstick> видео GeForce GTX260
<tolstick> куда копать?
<qqwplost> Ребята вот такой вопрос, хочу установить Adobe Flash Player, не дает загружать  лишь выводит на центр приложений ubuntu, там такой программы нет, что делать?
<tolstick> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/flash - пробовал?
<qqwplost> сейчас попробую
<qqwplost> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<qqwplost> Пакет adobe-flashplugin недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<qqwplost> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<qqwplost> E: Для пакета «adobe-flashplugin» не найден кандидат на установку
<qqwplost> artur@Lenovo-G505:~$ d
<qqwplost> я сделал, но вот что написало у меня
<UNIm95> qqwplost: найди пакет ubuntu-restricted-extras
<UNIm95> и устонови его.
<UNIm95> установи.
<tagezi> !paste | qqwplost
<ubuntuhelp> qqwplost: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<UNIm95> qqwplost: найди пакет ubuntu-restricted-extras
<UNIm95> и устонови его.
<_AMD_> Есть тут кто-то?
<_AMD_> Я впервые IRC использую. Хрен знает как тут понять кто онлайн
<qqwplost> Я бы помог, но сам "чайник" =)
<_AMD_> о, есть живые люди)
<_AMD_> Сижу вот ломаю голову уже час над ошибкой в gmusicbrowser. Все найденные решения в гугле не работают или просто не помогают
<_AMD_> Ошибка воспроизведения: В вашей установке GStreamer отсутствует модуль. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137.
<_AMD_> никто не сталкивался? Как решать?
<UNIm95> _AMD_:  поставь xubuntu-restricted-extras
<_AMD_> ставил
<_AMD_> а, стоп. не xubuntu ставил
<_AMD_> поставил. все то же самое
<_AMD_> перезагружать систему нужно?
<_AMD_> в общем, дело было в том, что воспроизводил я m4a
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Есть контакт.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Fail!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Ну понг, и что?
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг.
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-21
<artus> утра
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> шототама
<tomfarr> курлык
<tomfarr> нород, подключали цифровые клавиши к лунуксу?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что есть "цифровые клавиши"
<tomfarr> http://www.onno.ru/ru/witem/79717/
<tomfarr> хочу купить данный аппарат
<andrex> аа мидюхи
<tomfarr> мне говорят будут адские задержки из-за едра и то что нет нормальных семплеров в линуксе
<andrex> нсть но платные зажержки убераются lowlatency ведром
<andrex> !hardware
<ubuntuhelp> Список поддерживаемого в Ubuntu оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport . Если Вы хотите помочь в улучшении поддержки оборудования, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tomfarr> Your search query "Casio CDP-130" didn't return any results.
<andrex> а их там и нет оказывается гугли вобщем
<artus> rt ядро впилить и гуд
<tomfarr> риал тайм?
<artus> да и вроде же всякие миди народ на джек вешает, дабы небыло задержек
<andrex> ага
<tagezi> а почему там должны быть задержки?
<andrex> они тама есть мелкие
<andrex> клавишу нажимаеш срабатывает через пол секунды
<tagezi> эм
<andrex> а когда куча дорожек в реал тайм записи то еще хуже
<tagezi> ну, если это делать на компе из 90-х, я даже не сомневаюсь :)
<andrex> ты какбы вовремя играеш а звук отстает)
<andrex> а это без разницы)
<andrex> даже на винде такаяже фигня встричается особенно через миди порты
<andrex> на компе из 90 там наверное ваще тормоза будут)
<tagezi> адаптер к pci экспрес.. прям из коробки с клавишами :)
<tagezi> на коробке то нет задержек..
<andrex> ага и звуковуху еще за тыщ 20 со своим процессором
<tagezi> короче нужно будет как-нибудь попробовать, что все с этим пляшут.. жаль мое не подключается на прямую
<SergeyIT> а зачем подключать?
<andrex> всеравно лучше юзать станции готовые для этого а на компе это так) костыли)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чтобы выложить под закрытой лицензией у себя на компи и тешить своё ЧСВ
<tagezi> классику, кстати, под свободной дицензией хрен найдёшь
<andrex> ага чайковский о правах своиз там вещает из гроба которого уже нет
<tagezi> да, все кому не лень играют, и думают что их игра просто гениальна, и им денег должны все отваливать
<andrex> а там авторсто переходит либо родственикам либо студии
<andrex> вот те и приехали)
<tagezi> я ещё понимаю по Рихтера отдать бабла.. он реально геиаьно играет.. а остальные.. научились по клавишам тыкать и тудаже хотят
<andrex> а щас  99 процентов музыки тайо
<andrex> дай бог 4 аккорда и 2 ноты
<andrex> и это все в цикле
<andrex> и какаято дева под автотюном поет)
<tagezi> ну, у моцарта вроде есть тема в три ноты
<tagezi> или я чо путаю.. нужно найти будет
<andrex> щас так вобще попер по моде какойто пердеж, забыл даже как зовется)
<kyshtynbai> кто-то умеет в нас в mod_rewrite? надо чтобы domain.com был преобразован в domain.com/?param=domnain.com
<DJ_AL> всем куку
<artus> ну ку
<DJ_AL> здест всегда так?
<andrex> здесь всегда как?
<DJ_AL> тоскливо
 * andrex уполз)
<andrex> техногенный канал че тыхотел то. или думал что тут цирк?
 * artus изобразил тройное сальто под куполом
<DJ_AL> как минимум шапито
<artus> тип того, ток труба пониже да дым пожиже
<andrex> #defocus там шапито и прочие прелести
<DJ_AL> нафиг чан серв мне +v поставил?
<andrex> а нафиг ты с вебморды щашел?
<DJ_AL> да решил побыстрому проверить живы каналы молодости или нет
<DJ_AL> #muppet_island и тд.
<artus> скажем так, поддерживаетцо видимость жизни)
 * andrex уполз
<DJ_AL> ясно
<tagezi> жесть то какая
<SergeyIT> на этом канале жизни больше нет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это должно решать НАСО
<[koshka]> andrex: есть идешь?
<artus> andrex: пить идеш? :D
<tagezi> [koshka]: вам нужно телепорт сделать.. ты andrex рассольник - пебе унтой :))
<tagezi> он тебе*
<artus> tagezi: под копчик? :D
<andrex> приполз
<andrex> ни то ни се
<UNIm95> Всем привет.
<UNIm95> Я что-нибудь пропустил?
<SergeyIT> всё!
<UNIm95> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<wendalinru> Help! После обновления пакетов пропал индикатор сети в XFCE
<wendalinru> Пробовал sudo service network-manager restart
<wendalinru> Network manager перезапускается.
<wendalinru> а всё - просто Индикаторы с панели удалились. Сорь. Вопрос закрыт.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-22
<andrex> интересненько а че то ту так тихо то) что ни одного срача кроме утрешнего)
<tagezi> а утром был срач?
<andrex> да в 4 ре строчки
<andrex> нада время зны настроить)
<tomfarr> курлык
<andrex> шмяк
<tomfarr> andrex, закон шмяка знаешь?
<andrex> да
<tomfarr> откуда?
<tagezi> у него просто балистические унты подрукой :)
<andrex> все что летит вверх обязательно шмяк вниз
<tomfarr> http://tomfar-blog.blogspot.ru/search?q=%D0%97%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD+%D0%A8%D0%BC%D1%8F%D0%BA%D0%B0
<andrex> даже а комсмосе
<tomfarr> надеюсь меня опять не забонят
<andrex> шазабаню
<andrex> мне скучна
<andrex> где рассольниковая машина
<tomfarr> а чем тебя мой бан рассмешит? Думаешь я горевать буду?
<tomfarr> меня раз в неделю здесь банят
<andrex> кто?
<tomfarr> за ссылки.
<tomfarr> а хз. я не выяснял
<tomfarr> иногда захожу, а зайти не могу
<andrex> ну это провокация
<tagezi> тут так часто не банят
<tomfarr> но это не мне без вас плохо, а вам без меня
<tagezi> хотя, можно ввести новую практику, банить тебя раз в неделю.. просто так :)
<tomfarr> Ибо я юзер убунту еще с 9й версии
<andrex> но это не я плохой это вы говно
<andrex> ууу
<andrex> я еще раньше
<tomfarr> а до этого я на фре был
<andrex> а жо этого я на чем ток небыл
<tomfarr> так что я все равно круче
<tagezi> andrex: прикинь как им плохо.. сидеть на канале убунты, где все админы её уже давно не пользуются.. некоторые какраз с 9 версии :)
<tomfarr> И у меян дома подставка под распальцовку на правой руке
<andrex> а у меня носок под правую ногу дверь подпирает стоит
<tomfarr> а у меня все носки парные
<andrex> а я щас мир пересобиру)
<tomfarr> дая сегодня во сне его пересобирал
<andrex> фу
<andrex> в жизни нада пересобирать
<tomfarr> блин завра вставать в 6 утра
<andrex> а мне в 5ть
<tagezi> а я дро ещё не патченое :))
<tagezi> ядро*
<tagezi> да.. не повезло вам
<tomfarr> Мне посоветовали с клавишами на rt ядро переходить
<tomfarr> через месяцок буду корячить
<andrex> а у мну ванилко
<tagezi> эм.. а зачем тебе ванила?
<andrex> а фз) новые баги
<tagezi> блобы хотя бы попилил, что ли, а то не солидно как-то
<andrex> а мне ненадо
<andrex> у мня нет нвидии амд
<andrex> щас)
<tomfarr> а у меня все АМД
<tomfarr> Давно уже
<andrex> а я зен потом возьму
<tomfarr> и предыдущий комп был на АМД
<tagezi> королеву? ))
<andrex> раньше тож было почти все амд)
<andrex> кроме видяхи
<andrex> нет Zen который экскаватор чтоли
<tomfarr> я помню у меня была  NVigia Geforce MX440 128MB
<andrex> ппц амд бульдозер экскаватор потом что?
<tagezi> да, амд хорош, у меня всегда в квартире тепло было, не важно какие марозы на улице
<tomfarr> noname правда
<andrex> ну у мня s3 было)
<andrex> когдато
<tagezi> блин, вспомнил детство
<andrex> по железу чую ты меня не перплюнеш) это могет ток серега) он там на спектрумах гонял с паяльником или ваще фз на чем
<tagezi> у меня в детсве тоже много чего было :))
<tomfarr> У меня спектрум тоже был
<tomfarr> тока я его не паял
<tagezi> не, на спектрумах гонял я :))
<tomfarr> Я на нем только играл 1 раз
<andrex> ага и машинка с педалями
<tomfarr> У меня была гоночная трасс
<tomfarr> с электромашинками
<tagezi> терёга БСМ паял
<tagezi> серёга
<tomfarr> Дорога потерялась и я сделал машинки автономными
<andrex> да он вакумные трубки паял поди еще)
<tomfarr> andrex, в перфокартах дырки делал
<tagezi> кто в перфокартах дырки не делал :))
<tomfarr> Я...
<andrex> слабак
<tagezi> ещё похвастай что ты их для записок использовал :))))
<andrex> ага
<tomfarr> tagezi, это да. было
<andrex> как ковнрты
<tagezi> да у 90% страны было :)
<tagezi> я, блин из них хрень всякую клеял в детсте... самсем савсем в детстве
<artus> пепякаа
<tomfarr> ПОПЯЧСО
<tagezi> у меня первый комп был спектрум zx 48, до этого только электроника программируемая, но я так и не научился им пользоваться
<artus> фигасе тут у вас
<andrex> срачик
<tagezi> письками меримся :)
<tagezi> artus: отдай рулетку :)
<artus> ну наконецто хоть какойто прогресс)
<artus> о, у мну тут есть мегарулетка, на 160 метрофф, лазырное такое все ))
<andrex> если че меня тут небыло))
<artus> с мегаточностью и подсчетом площадей и объемофф
<tagezi> мы с тестем как-то балакали.. он мне расказывал как они собирали Радио 86РК
<artus> зачем, силка воткнутая в сосиску и там радио маяк принимает :D
<artus> *dbkrf
<artus> **вилка
<tagezi> чото ещё было на лампах, но он как-то не особо о нём распространялся :))
<tagezi> http://www.danbigras.ru/RK86/Index.html
<tagezi> балуйтесь :)
<artus> никрофил )
<tagezi> да к ним диталек уже не достать практически
<tagezi> так что можно охать и вздыхать.. и папу пинать, почему это мы в 85 собирали цветомузыку а не комп
<andrex> в 85 меня еще в проекте небыло
<tagezi> :) значит у меня больше :))
<andrex> гад
<andrex> отдам твои тапки кошке
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> она опять наверное на пару лет сленяла из сети, так что не страшно :))
<andrex> я из отправлю почтой россии
<tagezi> kde 5.6 вышел, жди обновок :)
<andrex> кдешный оверлей подруби и обновки ьудут приходить раньше новостей
<andrex> да и я какбы не совсем полностью тестинги раз маскарадил
<andrex> такшто прийдет и будет торчать там)
<andrex> @mode -b serpentf!*@*
<andrex> tagezi: а всеравно куча кдешной фигни прилетело
<tomfarr> кде шляпа, от него глаза вытекают
<tagezi> от шляпы глаза не вытикают :)
<tagezi> глаза от убунту вытекают :))
<tagezi> прям вместе с тем что за глазами :))
<tomfarr> тап полость
<tomfarr> там*
<andrex> ну у когото полость) и сквозняки из ушей свистят
<andrex> единственное что мну бесит апт быстрее работает емержа) емерж пока там чето думает апт уже все постаит
<tagezi> andrex: потому что разрабы генту не осилили с++ и юзают питонятину
<andrex> да
<tagezi> они бы ещё на js писали свои скрипты
<tagezi> почему так всегда.. идея хорошая а реализация черех Ж
<andrex> потому что жизнь
<andrex> tagezi: тебе на 4токеды то ченить припывает хоть иногда?
<tagezi> оочень редко.. даже либы 5 кед очень редко обновляются
<tagezi> то что для qtcreatora выставляются
<i4> good
<tagezi> philipballew: тык
<tagezi> чо это у нас мемберы флудат?
<tagezi> и ваще, чо тут делает английский мембер?
<philipballew> tagezi, Sorry, I do not speak Russian
<andrex> Well you flies, the friend
<tagezi> так
<andrex> dear
<tagezi> andrex: и что с ним делать? :))
<andrex> пусть
<tagezi> ладно, 12 часов.. потом буду ругаться
<andrex> гг
<i4> ребят, кто какое приложение может посоветовать для создание точек вовстановления в ubunte?
<andrex> tar
<andrex> хоотя у некторых фс есть снапшоты
<andrex> tagezi: странно нифига не обновилось) видать реально чето не стоит)
<andrex> пойду исходники смотреть
<i4> andrex, странный ответ, мог бы вообще не отвечать
<andrex> странный вопрос могбы вобще не спрашивать
<i4> я понимаю, можно настроить cron и архивировать, но это имхо утопия, когда есть программные решения
<i4> вот чем отличается русское комьюнити от зарубежного.
<andrex> нук скажи мне какие?
<andrex> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<andrex> и про точки востановления там какието не слова)
<andrex> есть только снапшоты и то могут не помоч
<tagezi> он хотел чтобы ты ему систему настроил сразу.. ну или хотя бы дал покопипастить
<andrex> есть систем бек гуевина и толку то она в тарболы сохраняет)
<tagezi> andrex: а чем плох крон + дд?
<andrex> ну можно и дд
<andrex> моно ваще клонзиллу
<i4> )
<i4> чтобы бэкапить нужно понимать что бэкапить и как
<i4> для обычного юзера это может оказаться темным лесом
<andrex> можно еще и выхлоп дд завернуть в архив
<andrex> тока дд весь диск клонит а таром можно выбрать что)
<andrex> перетащить корень на бтрфс чтоли)
<tagezi> у него совесть проснулась не флудить? :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-23
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<UNIm95> tagezi: как в офисе устанавливается выравнивание по-умолчанию?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не понял
<tagezi> UNIm95: вкладка стили, пкм на базовом, Изменить, вкладка выравнивание
<tagezi> UNIm95: стили наследуются, поэтому еслиты хочешь сделать что-то одинаковое для всех, просто наследуешь его из родителького стиля
<UNIm95> Ок. Спасибо.
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://designingwithlibreoffice.com/?smd_process_download=1&download_id=145
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://librerussia.blogspot.fi/2014/11/LibreOffice-Styles-000.html
<tagezi> этого вроде должно для начала хватить
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а стеклотекстолит можно согнуть?
<tagezi> всмысле придать ему форму как пластику
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не думаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле если исходный прямой кусок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так, выклеивают на болванке нужной формы
<tagezi> ну, да. купил в магазине лист, и сдела из него шар :))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стеклоткань в принципе то же самое
<andrex> если ток нагреть наверно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лодки и даже корпуса авто выклеивают из стеклоткани
<tagezi> а как нанести фальгу.. блин, где её вообще взять (
<andrex> шоколадки жри там фольга есть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нанести фольгу можно гальваникой
<tagezi> нужна медь, а не Г
<tagezi> эм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читай про метализацию отверстий. метод похож
<tagezi> и как на не электропроводящий материал гольваникой нанести метал? :)
<tagezi> хорошо, погуглю
<andrex> че ты там хоримаровать собрался?
<andrex> фальгой)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: но сам я в химию не лез никогда
<tagezi> да я тележку для робота сочиняю.. вот всё в голове кручу её и усовершенствовываю )
<tagezi> подумал что, нафига мне провода, можноже всё прямо на плате сделать, но у тележки есть углы, и их нужно из тогожематериала сделать
<tagezi> оргстекло, которое у нас пробают, оно толстое слишком.. а стеклотекстолит в самый раз...
<tagezi> да и легче он
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: если так, то можешь сделать переходы с платы на плату короткими проводами или шлейфами
<andrex> да кста нада тонкий делать чтобы согнуть
<andrex> разность напряжения меньше чтоли или както так толстое лопнет)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ09Ao2sDDo
<tagezi> вт так вот :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi: сделай из скоча и намоточных проводов http://we.easyelectronics.ru/HomeTech/kolhozim-gibkiy-shleyf-za-15-minut.html
<SergeyIT> http://tramv12.ru/magazin?mode=folder&folder_id=147412601
<SergeyIT> если в питере будешь ;)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Черт. читаю эту книгу по стилям и вижу что автор сам в этом не очень
<andrex> ну вот так всегда
<andrex> почитаеш кучку не очень книг и напишеш свою не очень)
<UNIm95> В смысле что рассказано подробно. Однако автор визуально делает неочень.
<tagezi> UNIm95: какую? я тебе две скинул
<tagezi> ааа.. книга и форум
<tagezi> ой, блог
<tagezi> незнаю.. я пока не читал
<tagezi> а по виду внекоторых местах, да, очень криво сделано, особнно не удобно сделано оглавление
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у медного проводника вытравленого на плате есть ещё эститическая состовляющая
<tagezi> так то конечно, можно на скочь прилепить
<tagezi> саму тележку можно сделать и из картона.. нет проблем.. хочется сделать что-то красивое, и вечное :)))) всмысле, конструктор, чтобы менять платки ибыл новый функционал
<flegontoff> hi
<flegontoff> День добрый! сегодня обновился до 3.19.0-56-generic (Xubuntu 14.04) и сразу же перестал работать Plank должным образом
<tagezi> а причем тут ядро и планк?
<flegontoff> исчезли настойки у него и визуально изминился. пробовал удалять и снова устанавливать, но без результатно, при загрузке менял на старое ядро , тоже самое
<tagezi> планк вообще ядро не юзает
<flegontoff> ну я незню, может совпадение.. плишли обгрейды, я согласился , презапустил и такая вещь..
<tagezi> но планк не имеет отношение к ядру
<tagezi> ему пофигу на ядро вообще
<tagezi> он даже не знает что оно существует в системе
<flegontoff> но при этом ведет себя как будто знакомы..
<tagezi> ты видимо кроме яфдра ещё что-то обновил
<tagezi> ядра*
<tagezi> вот, нужо смотреть что ты там обновлял и что могло испортить конфиги, и копать в сторону этого дуба
<flegontoff> похоже, я просто на автомате нажал ОК, и занимался своим делом. но что интересно при повторной установки удаленные в ручную конфиги не появились.
<flegontoff> конфик с возращением иконки настроек находился ./conf/plank... я его удалил так как он на изменения не реагировал и сейчас его нету
<flegontoff> hi
<flegontoff> подскажите какой меседжер использовать, чтоб в аске была поддержка голоса можно с видио?
<flegontoff> *видео
<UNIm95> flegontoff: icq
<flegontoff> на убунту?
<tagezi> а вообще, зачем нужна аська?
<flegontoff> UNIm95, я pidgin  пользуюсь там нет голоса
<tagezi> нафига нужно поделие майл.ру?
<tagezi> узай Hangouts, там есть голос
<tagezi> и видео есть.. и читапать можно :)
<tagezi> да и спама там намного меньше чем в аське...
<UNIm95> tagezi: аська мертва
<UNIm95> я спамеров лет 5 не видел
<tagezi> да ладно о_О
<UNIm95> У меня из 50 контактов 3 онлайн
<tagezi> а нафига тогда этот труп майлюру тискает?
<tagezi> они ещё типа код открыли недавно
<UNIm95> Супер. На Хабре опрос по средам рабочего стола. Unity-KDE-XFCE-GNOME
<UNIm95> Прям правильное развите выбрали гномовцы с версией 3
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. а ссылку дашь? :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://habrahabr.ru/post/279995/
<tagezi> и кто побеждает?
<UNIm95> tagezi: я же написал: Unity-kde--xfce-gnome
<andrex> awesome
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> тоесть юнити на первом месте?
<tagezi> интересно, ктонибудь, кроме школьников это вообще юзает?
<tagezi> в многих дистрах есть пакеты от юнити, но я не разу не слышал чтобы его ставили.. фактически оно существует только в унити
<tagezi> а убунту
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-24
<ubuntu358> какой-то магический баг с загрузкой из live usb в qemu VM http://i.imgur.com/RxnSygu.png
<tagezi> устра всем
<andrex> сам иы устра
<andrex> т
<tagezi> это лишь доказывает что я ещё только встал
<flegontoff> hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот странна. один комп цепляюсь в mc по ssh по паролю. с одного компа пускает, с другого нет
<Chuck_Norris> JohnDoe_71Rus: в ручную пароль вводишь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до пароля не доходит. спрашивает добавить ключ соединения и там надо написать yes но yes не вводится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3 попытки и облом. надо удалять из known_hosts
<Chuck_Norris> Ты с рута вводил ес?
<Chuck_Norris> Или с обычного юзвера?
<Chuck_Norris> Короче, с рута зайди и пиши yes.
<Chuck_Norris> С обычного юзера не получится.
<tagezi> он из под винды наверное входит
<Chuck_Norris> Лол.
<tagezi> чо лол.. что есть у человека то и пользует
<Chuck_Norris> Причём тут какая ос?
<tagezi> дома убунта, а на работе что начальство дало
<Chuck_Norris> Если он через ssh подключается, там похуй какая ос.
<Chuck_Norris> Не надо пудрить людям мозги.
<tagezi> не матерись
<tagezi> в ХП нет рута
<Chuck_Norris> Я не матерюсь.
<tagezi> там вообще помоему даже админа то нет
<Chuck_Norris> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты внятно объясни, через что подключаешься?
<Chuck_Norris> PuTTY?
<Chuck_Norris> Мде.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, а что ты по паролю то шастаешь, по ключу не? или у вас там барада из прав и лишений?
<Chuck_Norris> Связь утеряна.
<tagezi> да припахали его опять.. он там как пчела.. иногда только вечером отвечает, когда домой придёт и сериальчики можно посмотреть уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть машина с 14.04 сервер.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть 2 машины 10.04 и 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на обоих от юреза запускаю mc далее в панели shell- соединение и там ввожу login@ip
<JohnDoe_71Rus> далее при перевом соединении к удаленной машине что то говорит типа доверять и надо написать yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на машине с 14.04 так и сработало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а на машине с 10.04 не дает ввести yes. тупо ничего не печатается
<tagezi> эм.. так это ты локальной машине говоришь иес
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, на эти машины 10.04 и 14.04 захожу удаленно с putty. и с них под юзером подрубаюсь на целевую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тебе скрин сделать?
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ты бы ещё через тор подключался :)) не, я пас
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: короче оно говорит про фингерпринт, и спрашивает "вы хотите продолжить соединение" надо ответить yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в противном случае вностится в блеклист и потом хоть об подключайся. надо удалять идентификатор из .ssh/known_host
<Chuck_Norris> ...
<Chuck_Norris> Я так понял, ты с putty подключаешься?
<Chuck_Norris> JohnDoe_71Rus:
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с путти подключаюсь на промежуточные машины
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а с них захожу на целевую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimg.org/image/wsh2oe0m7/ вот тут надо сказть yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 14.04 у меня получилось. а на 10.04 нет
<Chuck_Norris> JohnDoe_71Rus: мб капс лок включен? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет и русиш тоже не включен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверял
<Chuck_Norris> Я так понял, что у тебя вообще не печатает буквы y e s?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ваще никакие не печатает. тупо перестает вводить в этот момент. верней что то вводится но хрен знает что
<Chuck_Norris> Ты с 1 пк подключался на две машины, одна из которых работает с ответом yes?
<Chuck_Norris> Ну тебя нахуй короче.
<Chuck_Norris> Ответы по пол часа.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> арбайтен
<tagezi> @voice Chuck_Norris
<artus> суток. чекак тут
<anderx> суток
<artus> я в пичали. мне обед не достался((((
<anderx> бедняжка
<anderx> как жить то теперь?
 * JohnDoe_71Rus сам заботится об обеде
<artus> так не интересно. особенно когда привык )))
<anderx> да а ктакому быстро привыкаеш)
<Chuck_Norris> Убунту.
<Chuck_Norris> У-бун-ту.
<SergeyIT> tagezi: сделал ДОС диск, пришлось поменять трансенд 512Мб на сандиск 4Гб, первая плохо сделана, совместимости с ДОС нет, геометрия не та
<tagezi> SergeyIT: сандиски же вроде какие-то навороченые, они даже в убунту как-то странно сработают
<tagezi> вообще, для у-бут рекоментуют скан диски 10 класса
<SergeyIT> навороченные, пишут - 30 лет гарантии )
<tagezi> эм.. скандиск утилитаю... для убут сандиск.. блин
<ybw> Друзь, скажите, как в alsa сделать loopback где вход будет с default (т.е. не с loopbackin) а выход уже в loopbackout ?
<SergeyIT> в убунту не заметил чтобы было отличие, а вот в ДОСе на РС 286 работают как часы
<ybw> Если делать изменения вида (pcm.!defaule) то aplay -L показывает пустоту напротив default
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня в убунте img не писались dd на него
<SergeyIT> на CF?
<SergeyIT> у меня же CF
<tagezi> не, у меня микро СД
<tagezi> с CF не работал
<tagezi> а ммс жалко портить пока :)
<SergeyIT> это 2 большие разницы
<tagezi> а вторая какая? :)
<SergeyIT> одна с последовательным интерфейсом, а другая с параллельным и с дисковой структурой
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя же твой дос влетает в оперативную память
<tagezi> 167 МБ/с
<tagezi> жесть просто.. в 17 раз быстрее чем SD
<SergeyIT> CF у меня 25 мб/с. и этого хватает, чтобы дос влетел, тем более шина на 8МГц работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT  свалил. Только хотел узнать где он взял дрова для SD под 286-й
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: он без дров, есть пасивный переходник IDE - CF
<Sergey_IT>  <JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде есть переходники и ide - другие флешки, народ использует... я понял, что cf лучше (проблем меньше), ее и использовал
<Sergey_IT> дрова не требуются, надо чтобы геометрия дисковая была в железе поддержана
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-25
<tagezi> утра всем :)
<andrex> @version
<ubuntuhelp> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<andrex> гаденыш
<tagezi> что?
<tagezi> последня версия, чего тебе не нравиться?
<andrex> да не патчит бота
<andrex> да мертвая версия уже
<andrex> последняя уже другими пилица
<tagezi> ну, нужно Агафоныча пропатчить "толстый железный провалака"
<tagezi> забил на нас болт
<andrex> поймай сначала)
<andrex> tagezi: там пофиксили кучу питоновской фигни https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria ))
<andrex> а написал ему еще раз)
<andrex> скоро мну побанит)
<tagezi> andrex: а ты ему пиши с ботнета :)
<tagezi> каждые пять минут :)
<andrex> tagezi: он тогда вобще не поймет)
<Chuck_Norris> Убунту-ру.
<SergeyIT> Чук-
<Chuck_Norris> Чук.
<Chuck_Norris> [Chucky]: Чук.
<andrex> :/
<SergeyIT> и Гек
<andrex> тихо тут сам чак
<andrex> он удалено сломает тебе клавиатуру об голову)
<Chuck_Norris> Разговорчики в строю.
<SergeyIT> об файявол обломается
<tagezi> это смотря с какой скоростью политит
<SergeyIT> ну тогда может размажется
<andrex> не он его прошибет
<andrex> причем не имея компа
<tagezi> adblock что, больше не блакирует рекламу?
<andrex> а его обновлять нада и оно иногда тупит)
<andrex> да и ваще я на ublock перелез)
<andrex> такчто фз че там с этим
<tagezi> его собирать нужно?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> он в плагинах гдет есть)
<tagezi> это?
<andrex> что это?
<Chuck_Norris> tagezi: реклама может быть и со стороны владельца сайта.
<Chuck_Norris> Её adblock не может блокировать.
<andrex> все он может если ткнуть носом
<Chuck_Norris> Ты нерусский?
<tagezi> угу, только они удалили тыкалку, теперь нужно разбирать код и специально указывать элемент
<andrex> и я чет не видел чтоб кто то спецом свою рекламу вешал чаще левая или хостигнга
<Chuck_Norris> Ну ладно.
<Chuck_Norris> Ладно, сидите тут тихо.
<tagezi> andrex: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/ это?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> что ты под ублок имеешь ввиду? :)
<andrex> тока я тормозиллой не пользуюсь)
<tagezi> сяп, рекламы нет, это круто :)
<andrex> там еще куева туча настроек) можеш поколупаться
<andrex> я тебе еще раньше про него говорил) точнее ты сам спросил) что это типо у меня там за фиговина
<tagezi> сяп, классно блокирует
<andrex> немазачто
<tagezi> блин, вот так всегда, начнёшь настраивать и забудешь зачем вообще в компьютер залез
<andrex> ядро пересобрать?
<tagezi> а началось всё с того что я батон начал печь :)))
<andrex> они его запилили
<andrex> сайт фриношкин
<andrex> вот тока он мне чет не нра
<andrex> пойду ругаца)
<tagezi> опять забанят :)
<andrex> как забанят так разбанять проходили)
<andrex> они меня любят)
<tagezi> угу, ты уних любимая жена :)
<andrex> все
<andrex> точно тапки кошке пойдут на растерзания
<tagezi> а где чаво?
<tagezi> блин, они моржу для слепоглухонемых сделали, а контент вернуть на место?
<tagezi> морду*
<andrex> вово
<andrex> не там малехо то есть)
<tagezi> а чо это они за пипу рекламируеют теперь?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> а и давно висела у них вроде
<andrex> впн
<tagezi> блин, насоздавали лицензий и файловый систем, теперь хрен разберёщся
<SergeyIT> будет еще хуже
<artus> ку
<tagezi> artus: сам ку
<artus> тагееееезяяя!
<artus> чегой у вас тут интересненького сегодня?
<tagezi> да, ничего вообще.. даже местный троль и материнщик чото молчит
<tagezi> наверное нужно с него снять +v
<tagezi> уже сутки не выпендривается, может осознал что?
<Vasy> Салам алейкум
<Vasy> ребята. подскажите как подружить siemens M65 b kubuntu 14.04+corei5+4Gb RAM?
<andrex> кабелем
<andrex> а потом ломиться на чето /dev/tty/ACM0
<andrex> хотяя насчет последнего не уверен
<andrex> читать дмесг нада)
<SergeyIT> а что такое сименс?
<andrex> ну я думаю это кирпич
<andrex> которые когдато скупили китайцы и оно перестало существовать)
<andrex> всмысе телефон)
<SergeyIT> а может радиоприемник
<andrex> короче как подружить камень с убунту)
<SergeyIT> хуавей, самсунг без проблем...
<andrex> когда был этот сименс хуевеев этих небыло в проэкте помоему)
<andrex> у него я даже не помню 4*4 пикселя экран цветастый 65 тысяч цветов или меньше 03 камера и небыло лаже блютуса а на счет ик порта я уже не помню)
<andrex> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siemens_M65
<tagezi> сименс ещё черные ящики делал.. может он его подключает?
<SergeyIT> я через SE k500i в интернет ходил когда-то
<Vasy> tagezi: не))) телефон. кабель есть, может дрова какие нужны? что бы в файловую систему залезть
<Vasy> про сименс говорили, то это генту в телефоне. шилось и менялось всё
<tagezi> а там есть файловая система? о_О
<andrex> дак подрубай и смотри высер дмесг
<andrex> че ему нада
<andrex> и тыкайся)
<tagezi> там микросхема памяти стоит, какая нахрен там фс
<Vasy> там в ФС три диска. два скрытых (аналог бут и систем) и диск на 11мб пользовательские файлы
<Vasy> что ты мен рассказываешь? это мой второй телефон. я его до винтика знаю
<tagezi> аа, ну так раз ты их видешь что за вопосы то?
<Vasy> вот теперь решил вернуться к истокам
<tagezi> к тумблерному терефону и радисткам? :)
<Vasy> я их вижу из стороннего файлового менеджера на телефоне
<Vasy> а мне на комп нужно
<Vasy> последний телефон HTC One X+  херово датарею держит (сутки). еще смарт не стал брать. симака хватает
<tagezi> так, в гугде помоему полно манов, не понял в чем вопрос?
<Vasy> нет там манов про симаки
<Vasy> филлипсы, самсы и прочая нокла да
<Vasy> симака нет
<tagezi> ну, мои соболезнования, видимо пол гугда уже в россии забанено значит
<tagezi> Подключение siemens m65 к linux
<Vasy> ссылка есть?
<tagezi> а я блин форум читаю и не могу буковки прочесть :)
<tagezi> НЕТ
 * tagezi охреневает от народа
<Vasy> tagezi: дать тебе ссылку?
<tagezi> лучше чтонибудь поледное сделать, например маны попереводить https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/Publications
<SergeyIT> Vasy: а виндоуз (ссылку видел, в виртуальном линуксе работает)
<Vasy> SergeyIT: это было бы скучно. да и для будущих эесперементов винду ставить - да ну.
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<Sergey_IT> кому-то, ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-26
<[koshka]> Че то раньше чатик свернутый оставался в онлайне
<[koshka]> А теперь нет
<andrex> а он у тя вываливается с сообщением тибо бездействует и по этому пошел спать
<[koshka]> Странно, вроде не обновлялось нихрена
<tagezi> утра всем
<linxon> tagezi: доброе
<pr0mode> Утра
<tagezi> да уже все уснули
<andrex> сам такой
<tagezi> не, я сижу гайд правлю.. морально готовлюсь ехать на велике :)
<tagezi> вышел в онлан, и тут на тебе, уже космос :(
<pr0mode> Беда ...
<UNIm95> tagezi: как в ячейке калька перевод строки сделать?
<andrex> воткнуть перенос по словам?
<UNIm95> andrex: а где это в менюшке
<UNIm95> ?
<andrex> формат ячеек -> выравнивание -> пененос по словам
<andrex> пкм по я чейке
<UNIm95> andrex: Спасибо. С первого раза эту опцию просмотрел.
<andrex> глазастый ты наш)
<andrex> даже в ms офисе также помоему
<tagezi> andrex: подменяешь? :))
<andrex> да)
<andrex> как могу, через ж
<tagezi> кто там хотел себе троян на комп? https://www.linux.org.ru/news/internet/12462686
<andrex> ага
<andrex> скоро еще майл агент и всякие браузерные мониторилки впехнут)
<tagezi> ну, на всякий случай.. ctrl+enter тоже переводит.. пусть потом мучаются подгонять ширину :))
<andrex> во весело будет)
<tagezi> строку в ячейке* :))
<andrex> хех никогда чет не юзал это
<andrex> @kban russia-viktorina not for this channel
<tagezi> andrex: masters зайдут, скажи ему фи :)
<tagezi> @voice UNIm95
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://infineconomics.blogspot.fi/2014/12/table-in-libreoffice-calc.html#vir
<andrex> tagezi: ?
<tagezi> для кого я блин это всё пишу?
<tagezi> ааа, роботы, кругом один роботы.. О_О
<andrex> убитьвсехчеловекаф
<andrex> этот бот чет не тока на фриноде
<tagezi> да, его матер держит для виктарин, нафига его сюда завёл хрен его знает, для массовости наверное
<andrex> нада и его забанить нафиг)
<tagezi> я вело сезон открыл, кстати
<andrex> для массовости
<tagezi> ой-ой ножкам моим (
<UNIm95> tagezi: У меня велосезон не закрывался
<UNIm95> Здесь у меня круглы год основной транспорт велик
<tagezi> зато ты на лыжах не катаешься :р
<UNIm95> tagezi:  А ты людям руки не ломаешь :p
<maklin> Приветствую
<tagezi> ку
<maklin> ура! :) меня видно
<tagezi> нет, я предыдущему ратору, а тебя не видно :)
<maklin> :)
<maklin> давно хотел найти ирц по убунту, а то бывают вопросы в одну строчку форум засорять не хочется
<maklin> не подскажите любезнейший, без пульсаудио скайп как то заставить работать со звуком можно ?
<andrex> с версии 4.3 альса больше не поддерживается
<maklin> да вот я так и понял. только пульс и больше никак получается ?
<maklin> ладно, в любом случае спасибо
<andrex> не обновлять
<maklin> все переставлено завново, все новое, по этому ... посздно :)
<andrex> эм
<andrex> а кто тебе недает поставить старую версию?
<andrex> и запретить обновлять ее
<maklin> а я просто не знаю где ее взять :)
<andrex> в репах
<maklin> ну я с убунту дружу с 9й версии, но специалист не большой, скорее радостный пользователь. сейчас 15.10 установлена. Как в нее поставить скайп который дружит  с алсой?
<andrex> apt-get install packet=1.1.1
<maklin> это я понял. просто при таком методе 15.10 скайп вообще не видит , нету его, он у меня отдельно скачан лежит
<andrex> apt-cache showpkg skype
<andrex> вобщем курить маны я тебе копипастные комманды давать не собираюсь сказал что делать делай или ищи как делать
<maklin> да и на том спасибо
<maklin> всеравно 16.04 скоро ставить, тогда и займусь
<maklin> можат там и пульс будет получше и сносить его не придеться
 * andrex уполз колупать бунто вики
<testuser1256> ку-ку
<testuser1256> интересно меня кто нибудь видит ?
<testuser1256> ну же ответьте кто нибудь.. или я тут один
<admin1488> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<testuser1256> не разу не был вообще до этого в ирк
<testuser1256> поэтому такие вопросы
<andrex> !faq > testuser1256
<ubuntuhelp> testuser1256, please see my private message
<andrex> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andrex> а это все прочитать было лень перед тем как зайти)
 * andrex уснул
<testuser1256> ну незнай, так-то не лень, я просто хотел убедится что в чате видно что я пишу
<testuser1256> потому что до этого ни разу небыл в этих ирках
<andrex> потому что потому
<testuser1256> нувот теперь  я понимаю что не со стенкой общаюсь. спасибо
<andrex> уменя почемуто небыло таких вопросов
<testuser1256> значит ты от природы талант, я не такой
<andrex> понадобилось заше спросил если серв ничего не написал в ответ значит норм жду)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: тебя не видно)
<andrex> testuser1256: тут как бэ логика)
<testuser1256> ок да
<testuser1256>  andrex: у меня так-то по убунте не было вопросов
<testuser1256> andrex:  чисто ирку решил заюзать посмотреть что это такое.. олдфагом себя почуствовать
<testuser1256> приобщтся к илите так сказать
<andrex> !pm > testuser1256
<ubuntuhelp> testuser1256, please see my private message
<_Sergio_> vf
<_Sergio_> Есть кто?
<Sergey_IT> andrex, я учусь (
<andrex> Sergey_IT: тебя не видно :p
<Sergey_IT> где?
<andrex> тут
<Sergey_IT> когда и почему? Зачем?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-27
<tomfarr> курлык
<Antares> http://киберампер.рф/приглашаем_к_сотрудничеству_предпринимателей_группы_брикс
<Vasy> кошачье мясо. кс-кс-кс
<Vasy> мяу
<tagezi> утра всем
<Rumi> Всем привет! Надо настроить ubuntu так, чтоб к нему несколько человек одновременно подключались под разными учетками и запускали почту и браузер. с помощью какой программы такой доступ лучше настроить?
<tagezi> может сначала изучить убунту?
<tagezi> взять книгу и поучиться администрировать её, а потом уже настраивать для использования
<Rumi> xrdp для такой цели подойдет?
<andrex> копать в сторону терминального сервера
<andrex> у edubuntu это есть из каропки
<andrex> !ltsp
<ubuntuhelp> LTSP — проект сервера терминалов для Linux. Он позволяет подключение тонких клиентов к Linux серверам. См. главу 3 !edubuntuhandbook - http://www.ltsp.org/ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Rumi> сервак уже год работает. с нуля ставить не надо
<Rumi> LTSP с lxde дружит? там браузер запустится?
<andrex> а какая ему разница то?
<andrex> он только картинку с сервера передает на клиент все
<andrex> либо юзай xrdp свое)
<Rumi> xrdp не взлетел.  another Xserver is already active on display 10
<andrex> ну потому что у тя там какойто иксервер висит уже
<Rumi> мне надо чтоб у меня 6 Х11 серверов как-то запускалось. для 6 учеток
<Rumi> это возможно?
<Rumi> на одном ubuntu сервере
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> хотя... копай в сторону виртализации
<Rumi> чтоб каждый пользователь работал со своим профилем
<tagezi> профелем икс сервера?
<Rumi> просто. чтоб каждый пользователь работал со своими настройками системными и профильными
<Rumi> *прикладными
<andrex> а зафига для этого отдельные иксы то?
<andrex> зашел под своей учеткой и пусть там и сидит
<tagezi> ну, может ещё нужна отдельные ядра
<Rumi> один зашел. а еще 5 как?
<tagezi> чтобы пользователь работал со своим набором файловых систем
<andrex> также как и первый
<tagezi> яже говорю нужно начинать с книжки
<andrex> линь это многопоьзовательская фигня жеш там ненадо запускать пол системы по сто раз для каждого юзверя
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=208235.0
<Rumi> Спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> ук
<andrex> q
<Sergey_IT> какой фтп сервер простенький поюзать, вирт. юзеры в текстовом файле?
<andrex> Sergey_IT: я видел ток на пхп чет типо фтп) с юзерами в текстовике
<Sergey_IT> вот и я не вижу (. Похоже останусь на xitami.
<tagezi> народ опять жалуется что на форуме не зарегиться..
<tagezi> загатки не могут отгадать уровня дет сад
<andrex> тупенький народ пошел...
<tagezi> угу, надо их обратно на винду всех гнать.. а то понаехало
<Sergey_IT> экстремисты...
<Sergey_IT> старики загадки придумывают, откуда молодежи то знать их.... старики же загадки молодых тоже не отгадают, даже слов не поймут
<tagezi> ntcn
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-20
<aleksei`> всем утра
<|cub|> морген
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пичалька. плашка ддр3 на 3 мамах не запускается. крутит кулерами и все :(
<SergeyIT> ку.... кого лечить?
<artus> утр
<Sergey_IT> ночки
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: вы были правы по поводу базы MySQL. Получив больше информации буду отдавать на фриланс xD
<Dreyk> это там где анализы и пациенты
<Sergey_IT> на вы... обижаешь! ((
<Sergey_IT> тип базы не имеет значения...
<Dreyk> ну... за то я подразобрался в sql, будет легче курировать
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: я слышал, что вы стары xD
<Sergey_IT> когда-то делали с коллегой проект... ТЗ было сырое и широкое... мы сделали базу по всем возможным пунктам... когда ТЗ устаканилось пришлось просто чуть-чуть урезать базу
<Sergey_IT> вот будешь обзываться, не буду отвечать
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: шутка :)
<Dreyk> ну вот сейчас я буду составлять обширное ТЗ, рисовать блок-схему...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блок-схема это самое ненужное. рисуется, если надо, за пол часа перед сдачей
<Dreyk> мне это для ТЗ надо, в первую очередь, чтобы самому понять что должно быть реализовано и как именно
<Dreyk> чтоб с директором сесть и узкие места подправить или какие-то улучшения внести
<JohnDoe_71Rus> делаешь что успеешь. а потом ТЗ правишь под то что сделал
<Dreyk> нужно сначала нарисовать базу, как она будет выглядеть, кому какие данные показывать, какие данные и на каких этапах заноситься будут.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы так сдавали
<Dreyk> когда будет блок схема подробная, то достаточно будет, чтобы кто-то просто сверстал по ней базу
<Dreyk> а потом уже займемся UI
<Sergey_IT> мы базы в MSAccess рисовали, удобно и сразу sql проверяли - в линуксе не знаю тулзов таких
<Dreyk> да в виртуалке и msaccess есть и Visio (чтоб прям таки рисовать)
<Dreyk> а в Linux - LibreOffice Base = MS Access
<Dreyk> ещё новый PHPMyAdmin мне понравился, там тоже можно прям таки рисовать базу
<Dreyk> в режиме "Дизайнера" (звучит как Я у мамы дизайнер) xD
<Dreyk> Sergey_IT: а почему зеленый?)
<Sergey_IT> молодой же ж )
<Sergey_IT> А Зеленый - это босс, всуе не упоминай )
<Sergey_IT> кстати, сейчас здесь 2 админ1488 разного цвета
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Я вижу толлько одного
<UNIm95> А стоп
<UNIm95> только увидел нетсплит
<Sergey_IT> было 2, один отсплитился
<Sergey_IT> все течет, все изменяется... только лень вечна
<artus> ниспиите? :)
<Sergey_IT> да не спим мы... в отличие от некоторых
<artus> а остальные спят? :D нигадяи
<Victor83> Sergey_IT, UNIm95: Приветы, решил я таки проблему со своим вайфай адаптером. Сейчас работает и Убунта не виснет.
<Victor83> И что не может не радовать, не нужно телефон использовать как модем.
<Sergey_IT> по дереву постучи )
<Victor83> Ну я сделал по мануалу все. Только по другому, на русском языке и там чел более понятно разъяснил где что и откуда брать.
<Sergey_IT> я на проводе сижу
<Victor83> Птичка на проводе :)
<Sergey_IT> Птиц )
<Victor83> Я бы тоже так хотел, а то этот вайфай полная фигня.
<Victor83> Ну да ладно.
<Victor83> А можно как-то переконфигурировать alsamixer?
<Victor83> А то у меня до сих пор в настройках видно только s/pdif
<Sergey_IT> глянь man alsamixer - может чего есть
<Victor83> Ладно, пока не когда этой магией заниматься.
<Victor83> Вопрос, а сложно графическую оболочку менять?
<Sergey_IT> F6 - выбрать аудио девайс не работает?
<Sergey_IT> какую оболочку?
<Victor83> Ну я хочу снести Unity
<Sergey_IT> а что использовать?
<Victor83> Ну хз, KDE | xfce
<Victor83> Второй вроде как привлекательнее.
<Victor83> Или это дурная затея как таковая?
<Sergey_IT> никогда не мешал... не скажу. Люди ставят, бывают проблемы
<Victor83> Понятно. Проблем  мне хватило, пускай как есть так и будет.
<Victor83> Единственное, мне надо как-то отключить вывод по alt dashline.
<Victor83> Хм, уже починил :) помнит голова.
<Victor83> Но все равно пришлось установить Compiz Manager/
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен (я понял это еще в 2008 году)
<Victor83> Ну мне надо было выключить комбинацию alt+f1 а там это самый быстрый способ.
<Victor83> Я ползуюсь в phpstorm своем часто ей. А раньше открывалось ненужное
<Sergey_IT> с хоткеями проблема вечная
<Victor83> еще бы как-нибудь выключить alt+click сейчас перемещение окон на это действие.
<Victor83> Ну да ладно. Я знаю рецепт.
<Victor83> alt+ super работает как простой alt.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-21
<anderx> да уж
<anderx> я тока седня понял что в 10.4 можно заменить репы на old и они пахають)
<LEmonlight> ПРивет народ. У кого то репозитории работают?
<LEmonlight> Не могу ламп поднять... любой реп перестал работать для версий 12 14 16
<Admin1488> Lamp это набор утилит
<Admin1488> попробуй поставить отдельно
<Admin1488> обычно такое при установке сразу ставят, в гуи есть галочка
<Admin1488> какие именно тебе пакеты нужны?
<LEmonlight> постфикс апач мускул, куча всяких допов
<Admin1488> постфикс не входит в ламп
<|cub|> морген
<Admin1488> ламп это вообще для удобства, там вроде три пакета апач sql  и что то еще
<Admin1488> морген
<LEmonlight> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/33/server_%D1%87_3
<|cub|> lamp - linux apache mysql php
<LEmonlight> Да да ребят, я все понимаю
<Admin1488> ну тогда просто возьми и поставь то что нужно отдельно
<Admin1488> делов то
<LEmonlight> Вчера помер хард, решил все поставить заново по мануалу
<|cub|> apt install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client  php libapache2-mod-php php-mcrypt php-mysql
<LEmonlight> Вопрос про репозитории - руками всё ставить - займет в 20 раз больше времени
<|cub|> вот тебе и весь lamp
<|cub|> не знаю как на счет основных, но зеркала точно работают
<LEmonlight> ТАК ВОТ ИМЕННО! не пашут репозитории друг мой...
<LEmonlight> Я сейчас инет инсталл делать пытаюсь - ГОЛЯК, не отвечают репы
<LEmonlight> со вчерашнего вечера... я начал установку и вдруууууууг, ой, пинги не тикают на зеркала
<Admin1488> ясно понятно, с таким подходом помощи не дождешься
<Admin1488> иди поднимай ламп сервер)
<Admin1488> p.s. репов не вероятно много, дело рук(с)
<|cub|> а ты уверен что дело в репах, а не в отстутсвии сети, неправильной ссылке или еще чего?
<|cub|> только что проверил - у меня работают
<LEmonlight> Куб, да уверен, пробовал только что. Качнул инетинсталл, выбрал Рашен федерейшен - проблема с зеркалом и всё.
<LEmonlight> Какой у тебя стоит?
<LEmonlight> яд?
<LEmonlight> Я пробовал с 2-ух мест. 1 вчера вечером из дома, второй сегодня на работе. ЧТо за нах, не понятно.
<LEmonlight> Вечером перестал отвечать из дома, я забил и лег спать, сегодня с работы продолжить - досвидосик, та же проблема.
<|cub|> LEmonlight, специально для тебя глянул что там указано https://nopaste.me/view/37bb817d
<|cub|> впервые заглянул гг
<|cub|> так может проблема с зеркалом все таки?
<|cub|> попробуй репы которые на ubuntu.com
<|cub|> изменить их потом дело 30 секунд
<LEmonlight> Сейчас поменяю...
<|cub|> и?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ииии рееебууут!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первое дело попробовать пнуть роутер. если оба случая в одной сети
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> ку
<SergeyIT> утр
<|cub|> LEmonlight, и что же в итоге?
<SergeyIT> итог - как всегда
<|cub|> тишина
<SergeyIT> только шуршат электроны в сетях...
<LEmonlight> |cub|, по факту была какая то стратегическая обнова зеркал по убунте.
<|cub|> атата
<LEmonlight> |cub|, сейчас заработало. Зашел на зеркало - читаю, Update in progress время и сегодняшнее число, открываю файл апдейта - окончание в 12,00 +0пеь
<|cub|> use another mirror)
<LEmonlight> |cub|, я бы с удовольствием это сделал, но другие тоже не мог использовать. Как так... не понимаю.
<|cub|> shit happens)
<LEmonlight> Я уже брал твои из списка, та же беда была
<LEmonlight> |cub|, так и думал что какой то ап, но убунтовый форум молчит, просто мне так попалось и совпало)
<SergeyIT> сетевые проблемы какие-то - как всегда
<anderx> хмммм запустил етс 2 с рулем и сломал вино)
<SergeyIT> в автомастерскую!
<artus> хее, бывает )
<anderx> да уж
<anderx> лучшеб оно ваще не запустилось с ним а так запустилось же я даже покатался потом вышел и все теперь ничто не запускается из игруль) но остальное пускается))
<anderx> ладно завтра на работе посижу покумекая) а то дома лень
<Leagnus> Привет! Знает кто прогу с Гуем, чтобы в неё загрузить текстовичок
<Leagnus> и меняя кодировки, визуально подобрать нужную?
<Leagnus> VIM опять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> редактор из double commander
<UNIm95> Leagnus: А чем тебе не нравиться утилита file?
<Leagnus> хороший вопрос
<anderx> file
<anderx>  узнаем кодировку и все
<anderx> либо какойнить фигней типо iconv сразу фигачим в утф и пофиг какая кодировка там была
<Leagnus> unknown-8bit
<anderx> ого
<anderx> а enca
<Leagnus> и для file ansi windows == KOI8
<Dreyk> А есть какой-нибудь комплексный терминальный DE?
<Dreyk> я понимаю, что screen + какой-нибудь файловый менеджер, но может есть что-то более комплесное?
<Dreyk> кстати кто, какой файловый менеджер (желательно с встроенным текстовым редактором) для терминала посоветует?
<Dreyk> а то всё ручками, ручками, но не покидает мысль, что где-то есть облегчение сего процесса...
<anderx> mc
<Dreyk> о, вспоминается...
<Dreyk> он даже мышь поддерживает!
<Dreyk> всё, долой KDE
<Dreyk> Screen + MC + lynx
<Dreyk> перепакую всё это в единую DE, подправлю дизайн и назову своим именем)
<Dreyk> шутка)
<anderx> а вот де незнаею
<anderx> есть вм)
<anderx> всякие авесомы и прочие
<anderx> но ты ленивый не осилиш
<Dreyk> звучит как вызов xD
<Dreyk> что за вм?
<linxon> Dreyk: надоест тебе псевдографика
<linxon> ой сорри
<Dreyk> linxon: не надоест))) если постоянно ковыряешься в удаленном сервере, то выбора особого нету
<linxon> на каком-нибудь слабом ноутбуке можно такое замутить
<linxon> даже ито уж слишком
<linxon> слишком ограниченно
<Dreyk> фигасе, он прям таки на русском (mc) и там даже командная строка есть внизу
<anderx> Leagnus: enca -L ru -x utf8 или man gedit на предмет encoding auto-detection
<Dreyk> linxon: да я шучу, что для постоянного использования дома это. Но удобно, когда нужен DE, а ставить LXDE + VNC\x2Go нет смысла
<Leagnus> фигасе загрузил мой мозк
<Dreyk> кстати тот же lxde будет работать на чём угодно... .даже на самом древнем ноуте. А ведь есть ещё puppy linux
<Dreyk> и там 32 мб рам с головой
<Dreyk> ну 64 так уже точно (проверено)
<Dreyk> Leagnus: а тут посидишь, так мозг всё время загружен
<Leagnus> а catty или myau linux нема?
<linxon> выбирай да ставь, конечно
<anderx> Dreyk: echo "exec mc" > .xinitrc )))
<linxon> в линуксе ты практически ничем не ограничем
<linxon> наверное...
<linxon> вот сейчас активно продвигают systemd
<linxon> кто-то говорит что systemd - плохо
<linxon> а кто-то говорит, что хорошо
<anderx>  который ппц уже засрали всяким ненужным
<linxon> если systemd поглотит все тогда речь о выборе и не может быть
<anderx> он для сервантов может и годная фигня а так нафиг
<linxon> это уже не линукс будет
<linxon> винда
<anderx> почему
<linxon> зависимости, наверное
<anderx> всегда есть init /bin/bash
<anderx> )))
<linxon> хы
<Dreyk> linxon: фишка в том, что здесь есть выбор, даже когда кажется, что его и нет
<Dreyk> linxon: судя по всему systemd интересная штука и мощная, но всё равно не всегда получается сделать так как хочешь
<anderx>  я уже умудрился даже гномощель без сисмды пускать
<Dreyk> чтоб получилось - его прям таки осваивать нужно
<Dreyk> в отличии от init
<linxon> незнай я с systemd особо не работал
<linxon> он вон у сестренке на ноуте с убунтой стоит чета запускает
<linxon> может действительно классная вещь
<linxon> Dreyk: консоль хорош для уж совсем слабых и немощных :))
<linxon> если есть графика, которая куда превосходнее консольной, то лучше ставить ее
<linxon> в работе будешь куда продуктивнее... в некоторых случаях
<Leagnus> vim всё-таки рулит в детекте кодировок
<anderx> не вим либо пикает либо все ломает
<Leagnus> дык не обязательно ж писать сразу
<Leagnus> тут классное меню: https://habrahabr.ru/post/28181/
<Leagnus> 3-ий коммент
<Dreyk> 21 век... проблема с кодировками
<Dreyk> кстати, кто знает как победить кодировки в MacOS?
<Dreyk> типа чтоб имена файлов скачанных с почты адекватно отображалис
<Dreyk> сколько не бился - не получается победить
<Dreyk> как я понимаю, нужно искать русскоязычный IRC канал по Макоси) если такие существуют
<Dreyk> именно русскоязычный, потому что такая проблема, похоже, только в русской версии macos
<Leagnus> может, тебе легче в веб-фейс почты зайти?
<Dreyk> если бы было всё так просто...
<Dreyk> там организация, 90% машин - маки
<Dreyk> в каждом по несколько почт
<Dreyk> которые нужно обслуживать параллельно
<Dreyk> браузер вообще там редко открывается
<Dreyk> и директор крайне против использования веб-морд почт
<Dreyk> и на сколько я помню, то это не решает проблемы. в Веб-морде почты ты видишь нормальное название файла, но скачивается с именем из крякозябр
<artus> Dreyk, аррр, ну будь ты человеком, перестань жамкать по пробелу после каждого третьего-пятого слова. ну треш же а не чатик :)
<artus> кстати tmux повеселее скрина
<artus> anderx, кстати, а чего лечить если в вайне кирилица вроде как есть, но вот наотрез отказываетцо печатать оную
<Dreyk> artus: у меня строка набора текста маленькая!
<Dreyk> artus: и я не всегда успеваю за своими мыслями xD
<artus> ну это не повод флудить :) а строка - меняй клиент :D да и... не спешиии, мы никуда не уйдем :D
<Dreyk> чё-т я плазму сломал пока экспериментировал с этими вашими tmux, mc, screen xD
<artus> ну так плазма же :D она падает даже если калькулятор запускаешь :D
<Dreyk> всё нормально) просто надо вернуться на LTS ветку плазмы)
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<artus> о, зелененький ) и тебу с глубоким вечером
<Sergey_IT> здоров, цветаглубокойосени (или чего-то детского ;) )
<artus> аррр, что за пичаль. почему в вайне кирилица не воодитцо от слова совсем
<Sergey_IT> использую инглиш везде
<Sergey_IT> и вам советую )
<artus> Sergey_IT, и это приводит к "ya za english dlya vvoda bykv"
<Sergey_IT> а если что серьезное, то это не для вайн
<artus> вот ты вредный :D
<Sergey_IT> как усегда )
<artus>  ммм, env LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8 ./start зарешал )))
<Sergey_IT> env можно опустить
<artus> угу, а еще можно вобще в скрипт засунуть, нафиг, работает и работает. мне ж не ручками набивать в следуйщий раз)
<artus> Sergey_IT, дядяяяя, а вот ты лучше раскажи как мне дефолтную локаль сменить :)
<artus> pkg-reconfigure locales чтоль?
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-IbCCBqMuA няяя
<Sergey_IT> я русский никогда не ставил (. А настройки в /etc/default/locale менял
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-22
<SimPS> Доброе утро
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра весеннего дождливого
<Snippy> Привет всем! Кто нибудь знает как чувствует себя последняя убунта на macbook air 13?
<SergeyIT> мак* - это не наш метод
<Snippy> Ну а если из рабочих машин имеется только сей девайс?
<|cub|> ЗАЧЕМ?
<|cub|> чем osx не угодила?
<SergeyIT> в инете попробуй поискать, на форуме 1 тема есть
<SergeyIT> даже не 1
<Snippy> На форуме темы по сабжу в основном устарели года на 2
<SergeyIT> так проверь в лайва
<|cub|> у меня живет убунту на маке, но в виртуалке
<Snippy> Ну лайв по определению прожорливей уже установленной, а мне интересно помимо несовместимости еще и жор батареи
<|cub|> поставь и узнаешь)
<|cub|> бэкап только сделай
<pashmia> c
<pashmia> ребят, столкнулся с проблемой настройки гаммы, контрастности экрана. Сколько прочитал, сколько сделал, результата нужного нету
<pashmia> после первых 10 минут, глаза устаю, из-за яркого белого света, сравнимо с попыткой читать книгу когда тебе в глаза светят фонариком
<pashmia> уменьшение яркости не решает проблему, только малую ее часть
<|cub|> тут не помогу. Без иксов работаю)
<pashmia> а тут можно скрины прикручивать или только ссылку на скрин присылать? Просто в том же саблайме цвета не совсем нормальные. вместо хорошего густого красного, какой то блеклый, как свекла, теги в глазах сливаются(
<pashmia> надеюсь кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой
<SergeyIT> а железо то какое, не видно
<pashmia> asus x756u i5 6200u, gf940mx и intel ноутбук
<pashmia> в  nvidia x server settings таких настроек нету
<|cub|> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62249/how-do-you-change-brightness-color-and-sharpness-from-command-line не думаю что с тех пор многое изменилось
<SergeyIT> на форуме было, кто-то недавно мучался также (не понимаю подобных проблем, всегда хватало настроек)
<pashmia> cub спасибо большое, много всякого прочитал, но на эту статью не натыкался
<pashmia> по ней настройки применились, сделал как нужно, теперь все четко и глаз не слепит, еще раз большое спасибо
<|cub|> pashmia, правильно сформированный запрос в гугле сильно упрощает)
<pashmia> так я обычно на англ языке пишу запросы, к примеру xrandr --gamma много что выводил, но вот этой статьи я не видел. Чаще всего натыкался на статьи 14-16 годов
<pashmia> даже дописывая ubuntu 16.04 обычно поиск выдавал все с 14 версией
<|cub|> setting gamma in linux ?)
<pashmia> gamma in ubuntu 16.04)
<|cub|> ну вот у меня результат в первой пятерке результатов)
<artus> утрр
<anderx> вечер
<Leagnus> pashmia: индикатор был какой-то под Unity, пробовал его?
<Leagnus> Как блин без мыши вызвать инпут - контрол ввода пароля в экране приветствия Юбунту?
<anderx> табом стрелками etc
<artus> anderx, арр, покрасьья обратно в зеленый
<SergeyIT> любитель зелененького )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/dubikvit/65747770/739862/739862_900.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> налетай https://meduza.io/image/attachments/images/000/009/890/small/Z4AOX7gnU8uCVorxgBh2rw.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это что за треш отстойный? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему треш? защищенный ноутбук
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://www.notebookcheck.net/uploads/tx_nbc2/dell6420XFR.jpg вот защищенный, а там треш размером с чумадан
<Leagnus> > табом стрелками etc
<Leagnus> после длит. простоя экран приветствия у меня ни на tab, ни ваще ни на что не реагирует
<Leagnus> только на Fn+F8
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это дедушка вот этого http://www.mcst.ru/zashhishhennyj-noutbuk-nt-r1000 есть семейное сходство
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, прям http://www.rugged-portable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/1553-Test-Cable_Page_3.jpg :D
<SergeyIT> чумоданы собираете? Куда уезжаете?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эммм, глядя на характеристика ашш даже не смешно :D
<artus> Гарантийный срок службы, лет - 1  - мдяя
<artus> и всего то не больше 10 кг. кароче, чугуниевая хрень которой можно сваи забивать. единственное на что оно пригодно. ну или в качестве походного столика использовать :D
<artus> 1024 × 768 , 16 метров памяти, фееричный проц, 10 кил весу для 15 дюймов, что еще желать то :D
<artus> *16 метров видеопамяти
<SergeyIT> 640к на все же хватает...
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и да, мой телефон его уделывает по всем параметрам :D
<SergeyIT> но не по весу )))
<artus> SergeyIT, ну я могу его скотчем к гире примотать :D
<SergeyIT> год гарантии на скотч никто не даст
<artus> ну блин, я могу спецом заморочитцо и выфрезеровать посадочное под телефон в гире :D поз звездатую ниржовую накладку. штоп аш блестело :D
<SergeyIT> говорить только по телефону придется лежа )
<artus> гарнитура жеее ))
<SergeyIT> по пути Эпла идешь, они яблоко надкусили, а ты гирю собираешься )
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> на заре транзисторов в журнале Радио была карикатура с подписью - "Зачем иметь маленький радиоприемник, когда можно иметь большой карман"
<artus> советские транзисторы - самые большие транзисторы в мире :D
<SergeyIT> хорошие, кстати, были транзисторы
<SergeyIT> много сгоревших импортных менял на советские - больше не горели
<SergeyIT> даже 1 в PDP-11 заменил
<artus> ну тяжело сжечь бандуру весом в пол кило :D хотя надо отдать должное, когдато поразился инфе о 5ти килограмовой ячейке энергонезависимой памяти обьемом в пол мегабайта которой пофигу даже на эми импульс в момент ядерного
<artus> взрыва :D но это же треш трешовый :D
<Leagnus> https://vk.com/wall-34914823_17400?browse_images=1
<Sergey_IT> это на любителя... а команда help есть, чтобы сразу на экране смотреть команды?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-23
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Leagnus> угу. TrueCrypt кто-нить юзает?
<ma1uta> всем привет
<bel_ki> привет
<artus> дароф
<Leagnus> ну чё, есть что-то в Юбунту 16 стоящее, ради чего нужно перелазить на неё?
<Sergey_IT> а что тебе надо?
<Leagnus> ты скажи, ты скажи, чё те нада, чё те нада...
<Sergey_IT> ну типа того )
<Leagnus> True crypt чтобы работал, как на 14
<Dreyk> у меня dm-crypt ом зашифрованы разделы, хз чё там с true crypt... Но в моём случае всё работает стабильно (+ разблокировка винта по SSH)
<Dreyk> Кто-то скажите мне как включить DHCP-клиент для интерфейса, который не заявлен ни в /etc/network/interfaces + его не видно в network-manager_е?
<Dreyk> сейчас для этого используется просто скрипт: dhclient vpn_privvpn -4 , который прописан в System D
<Dreyk> но он ведь один раз отработал и всё. Если и-нет потеряется среди работы, то придётся только комп перезагружать, чтобы он снова dhcp получил
<artus> Dreyk, а заявить его религия не позволяет? :D
<Dreyk> artus: в этом случае начинается цирк. То виснет на загрузке, потому что интерфейс заявлен, но ещё не инициализирован приложением. Потому что приложение которое его инициализирует пускается после того как все интерфейсы уже инициализированы
<Dreyk> и всё в этом духе, dhcp через раз проходит и тд.
<Dreyk> а когда это вынесено в скрипт как я описал выше, то можно пользоваться
<artus> Dreyk, ну есть же скрипты поднятия сети, ну ты чегооо
<Dreyk> хде?
<artus> иф ап , иф даун, туда можно совать свои костыли)
<Dreyk> они все отрабатывают раньше, чем интерфейс появляется
<Dreyk> и что мне туда совать? тот скрипт, который я описал выше? он и так работает
<Dreyk> я ж и спрашиваю, что может какое-то конкретное решение есть...
<Dreyk> может в конфиг dhcp клиента дописать чего-то чтоб он упорно следил за интерфейсом
<Dreyk> или ещё куда-то)
<artus> interfaces.d/ создай конфиг на свою свистелку
<artus> и вобще, чего у тебя там за изврат такой упоротый который не умеет за своим состоянием смотреть?
<Dreyk> SoftEther VPN client. С ним всё хорошо, но он создаёт свой виртуальный интерфейс и инициализирует его в момент загрузки программы (то бишь его же), а загружается он после загрузки сети (что логично)
<Dreyk> и получается такая петля
<Dreyk> artus: спасибо, попробуй с interfaces.d, если это отличается от того, что содержится в /etc/network/interfaces...
<Dreyk> попробую*
<artus> Dreyk, эммм, вот смотрю я ман по запуску оного, и одного немогу понять. какой к лешему дхцп ? он же демоном умеет висеть. он разве не отрабатывает по человечески конфиг как опенвпн?
<artus> там же конфиг *.vpn, какие к лешему скрипты на запуск?
<artus> auto-hotplug vpn_se
<artus> iface vpn_se inet dhcp
<artus> в интерфейсесах у народа наура работает. и роуты меняет если нужно при подключении. чет ты нагородил фигни непонятной :D
<Dreyk> artus: он демоном и висит, но если интерфейс со стороны системы не настроить, то он никак не конфигурирует его
<Dreyk> а если прописать интерфейс в /etc/network/interfaces, то работает через раз и в dmesg ошибки про то, что не удалось инициализировать несуществующий интерфейс
<Dreyk> система чистая
<artus> Dreyk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/666484/setting-up-softether-vpn-client у тебя каак то так оно все настроено?
<Dreyk> может мне надо использовать CentOS вместо убунты, но к этому я не готов. В манах про убунту ничего не написано + ничего не написано про конфигурацию VPN-клиента на Linux, кроме того, что "не занимайтесь этим, если не имеете серьеных знаний"
<artus> манов как грязи, ненадо )
<artus> а отличий что центось, что бубунта - нет совсем )
<Dreyk> я про официальные говорю. Ну вот по твоей ссылке в верхнем ответе ссылка на статью
<Dreyk> где про #sudo dhclient vpn_se
<Dreyk> и написано, который у меня сейчас и работает, про что я писал в верхнем сообщении. Ладно, сейчас изучу подробнее
<artus> последний пост смотри, там все расписано же
<Dreyk> у него же -2 рейтинг. Как его можно смотреть?! Ладно, чай сделаю и почитаю xD
<artus> арр, я п тебя стукнул чемто :D
<Dreyk> xD
<artus> Dreyk, http://dzek.ru/blog/SoftEther/201.html даже здесь я в упор не вижу дхцпей,  вобщем сноси к [sensored] свои извращения и делай по человечески
<Dreyk> всё по ним и делалось практически. и я уже кажется понял в чём проблема
<Dreyk> #auto vpn_privvpn
<Dreyk> #allow-hotplug vpn_privvpn
<Dreyk> #iface vpn_privvpn inet dhcp
<Dreyk> это мой конфиг... А нужно просто без первой его строчки
<Dreyk> и, возможно, вместо allow-hotplug, нужно "auto-hotplug vpn_se" как в первой ссылке
<Dreyk> не, похоже, что auto-hotplug это ошибка
<artus> сделай тупо по последней ссылке что я дал
<artus> там просто настройка клиента, все что нужно. не больше, ни меньше )
<Dreyk> нету там в клиенте никаких настроек. Всё что он делает это вбивает айпишник:порт сервера и логин\пароль от учетки там же. И делает, чтобы при запуске впн клиента стартовало автоматом это соединение
<Dreyk> мой конфиг от его отличается только наличием auto - строчки в etc/network/interfaces
<Dreyk> мой старый конфиг* до того как я начал использовать скрипт с dhcpclient-ом
<artus> dhcpclient зачем ? :) а так да, левая строчка в конфиг - и фиг чего заведетцо :D
<artus> и вобще, не проще ли юзать openvpn? :)
<Dreyk> openvpn режет и скорость и пинг, к сожалению, значительно
<Dreyk> и не умеет поднимать сервер за натом (без всяких там белых или динамических айпи-адресов)
<artus> ну там вроде как можно его попустить в шифровании чтоб вытянуть скорость. ну у меня сервак его на вдске крутитцо.
<Dreyk> а уж тем более без открытия портов)
<artus> так что мне пока как то пофих )
<artus> я думал тебе для хождения по закрытым провом ресурсам )
<artus> просто можно тупо фришный openvpn сервер заюзать)
<Dreyk> там поидее не от того скорость падает. Здесь она и с шифрованием не падает. И можно количество коннектов задать к серверу. А ещё там встроенный хороший qos и сжатие трафика
<Dreyk> я давно SoftEther VPN-ом пользуюсь в разных ситуациях, на всех моих организациях поднят + на моей VPS
<Dreyk> просто как-то раньше не было надобности всегда через него сидеть в качестве основного гетвея
<Dreyk> поэтому всякие мелочи не улавливал. А со статикой проблем никогда не было.
<artus> ну я сам его хотел потестить. но как то настроил скрипт генерации конфигов и сертификатов для опенвпна - и терь просто генерю если нужно хоть для компа, хоть для телефона :D
<artus> Dreyk, на серваке он без гуя у тебя крутитцо? или к нему цепляешься гуевой конфигурилкой и конфигуришь?
<Dreyk> artus: без гуя. По настроению. Иногда поднимаю через Wine (прекрасно работает утилита для винды)
<artus> Dreyk, и да, а через нат он пробиваетцо как? гдето на удаленном сервере авторизация проходит чтоль?
<Dreyk> artus: да, там есть https://www.softether.org/4-docs/2-howto/6.VPN_Server_Behind_NAT_or_Firewall/2.VPN_Azure
<Dreyk> там не авторизация проходит, а он как-то открывает порты у сервера и клиента и стыкует их
<artus> а, вобщем получаетцо что твой сервак висит в том списке который сканитцо сканилкой их серверов? но если поставить логинпас - то остальные в пролете ?
<artus> чето как то я когдато одним глазом листал эту тему. там еще можно отфильтровать сервера по региону-скорости-отдаже-лимитам
<Dreyk> artus: нет... То ты про Softether VPN Bridge говоришь
<Dreyk> это отдельная их тема. Типа фришные VPNсервера от добровольцев
<artus> как все запущенно :D
<Dreyk> а VPN Azure просто помогает серверу находиться за каким угодно тяжелым натом, но соединение получается только UDP в этом случае
<artus> ну по принципу тимвивера, через их сервер проходит авторизация
<artus> по другому ты на сервак за натом фиг залезешь
<artus> если он из под ната не держит открытым соединение с чем нить за пределами
<Dreyk> как я понял, то он открывает у клиента и сервера порты UDP и пускает трафик через них. Т.е. только первые пакеты летят через их серв
<artus> угу, авторизация и ключи :D
<Dreyk> ну и возможно помогает держать соединение. Вероятно так
<Dreyk> скорость меньше, но коннект есть. Просто у нас в Ростове беда с кабельным и-нетом, а людям и камеры посмотреть хочется по удаленке и всякие юсб ключи прокинуть
<artus> эт понятно ) а дальше он уже клиент-клиент гоняет, ну понятно
<Dreyk> пока я не был знаком с VPS, то эта штука очень спасала
<Dreyk> ну а по TCP она совершенно не режет скорость, а благодаря сжатию на лету - бывает очень даже ускоряет
<Dreyk> в итоге я так и не обратился к OpenVPN )
<Dreyk> Хотя Softether VPN Server позволяет к себе коннектиться по протоколам OpenVPN, L2TP
<artus> да я скажу больше, я другие впнки кроме openvpna и не осиливал, просто по той причине что мне нужно клиент-клиент , человеческая сеть между ними без геморойных плясок с запорачиванием роутов и остальным. вот чтоб тупо врубить
<artus> конфиг и все пингуетцо и бегаетцо
<artus> и настраиваетцо оно в пол тычка.
<Dreyk> ну.. согласен, что OpenVPN давно зарекомендовал себя) Но когда мне нужен был VPN без белого IP, то на помощь пришел именно SoftEther
<artus> а скорость кстати фиговая - потому что провы режут udp. я долго ругался, даже запинал провайдера у которого стойка хостилась, но он сам нифига не вкурил что у него шейпит удпшку. причем как только переводил на tcp - скорость
<artus> потолок выдавало по каналу, но нифига не стабильно и пинги ваще пичаль были.
<artus> Dreyk, ну тут такая штука - ты свою сет ьотдаешь непойми кому, не всем проканает :)
<Dreyk> ну тогда это был ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ вариант, потому что у всех был мобильный и-нет, а белый IP выдавал только Мегафон
<artus> для секурности - вдска и там сервак опенвпна, и все довольны ) даже фришный домен прибил для удобства - и вобще красота)
<Dreyk> сейчас у меня всё на вдске (правда KVM VPS) и работает, если нужно траф из ната в нат пустить или расшарить порты кому-то
<Dreyk> но в итоге благодаря тому же Softether
<Dreyk> artus: кстати, что у тебя за VDS и сколько платишь?
<artus> нисколько :D свой сервак, ну как свой, у товарища стоит в полке, я его обслуживаю в плане вебсервера и впн сервера.
<artus> ну и атски там кручу переодически
<Dreyk> астерикс?
<artus> угу
<artus> ск
<Dreyk> кстати, у меня тоже скоро встанет задача что-то такое замутить
<Dreyk> он умеет в видео ведь?
<Dreyk> просто я не сталкивался)
<artus> а хз, не пробовал. но вроде как да. я мопедки на голос прикручивал всяким желающим )
<Dreyk> на самом деле задача будет стоять в том, чтобы обеспечить внутреннюю телефонию внутри здания любыми средствами
<Dreyk> думаю что-то типа астерикса и воткнуть. Что за мопедки?)
<artus> ну и црмку там притянуть, морду для послушать записи
<artus> ну самые адекватные это e1550, e173 и вроде 169 или какие там, хуавеевские которые.
<Dreyk> модемы вместо GSM шлюза?)
<Dreyk> интересно. Сам думал про это. Как оно всё стыкуется с астериксом? и конечным клиентом?
<artus> угуу, именно ) таксистам, страховщикам :) вобщем желающим гонять голос на шару по направлениям)
<Dreyk> скорее конечным пользователем*
<artus> как, натыкал жменю модемов, насовал симок, завернул направления, воткнул сип звонилку на телефон или планшетку и радаваиси :D
<artus> всех делов питание им дать нормальное и повесить мониторилку на предмет - залип-не залип. который передернет по питанию. и все )
<Dreyk> модемы воткнуты в сервер с астериксом? Как питание им нормальное даешь? Через USB хаб с внешним питанием?
<Dreyk> как происходит программное передергивание питания?)
<Dreyk> "завернул направления" это что-то в Астериксе?
<artus> угу, хаб чтоб давал ампера 3,  сервак на esxi , мопеды прокинуты физически в атску. ой, там есть команда которая обестачивает его и вновь запускает, это если сооовсем залип, если просто потерял регистрацию - просто передергивает.
<artus> диалпланы, вобщем плавила куда направлять звонок если он пришел с такого то номера или с какого модема звонить если звонишь на такого то оператора
<artus> там все настолько просто что я уже все успел забыть :D ибо все прям бездумно конфигуритцо левой пяткой :D
<artus> а тааак как оно один раз настроил и забыл - то и так и происходит, настроил и забыл :D а потом через годик-2 вспоминаешь - а чего ж ты там крутил :D
<Dreyk> отлично) нужно будет попробовать) выглядит аппетитно
<artus> ну или когда появляютцо вновьжелающие чего нить эдакого заказать ))
<Dreyk> artus: не, ты чё, у меня с каждым обновлением ядра начинают сниться сны, как мои сервера просят обновиться, особенно если всё слишком стабильно работает. Хочется же поломать, иначе скучно.
<artus> эммм, у меня вебсервак до сих пор на сквизи крутитцо :D его уже дааже не обновить по человечески. на него уже даже не поставить ничего, ибо реп нету под него никаких :D
<artus> и фиг с ним, рааботает - че в него лезть )
<Dreyk> а что на нём крутится и на каком софте?
<artus> вот блин, нашел что снить. нет чтоб баб голых тискать восне, он ядра снит :D
<Dreyk> ппц, у меня уже 3 ночи. Пора снить.
<artus> а там вроде кроме апача, знцы через которую я тут сижу и впнки вроде ничего и не осталось. чето еще было но это надо заходить и смотреть чего там крутитцо то еще :D а для этого нужно пас вспомнить :D
<artus> а я обычно когда забываааю его - гружу всферу - и ломаю пас :D вобщем та еще клиника. вот что значит работает и не просит внимания :D
<Dreyk> что за всфера?
<artus> вебклиент для вмвари esxi, чтоб получить доступ к консоли виртуалки и в рекавери загрузить и сменить тот же пас на систему )
<Dreyk> ОМГ
<Dreyk> всё сложно))
<artus> вобщем esxi крутая штука :D а если ее пользовать ломаную - то прям ваааащеее крутая :D
<Dreyk> ага, а не страшно?)
<artus> Dreyk, а кто проверит? :D
<Dreyk> смотря где стоит. А так придти-то к кому угодно могут.
<Dreyk> Если юр. адрес
<artus> о, кстати саня в качестве шлюза зентилу воткнул. весьма забавная бубунтоподелка.
<artus> Dreyk, да никто никуда не прийдет ) для того чтоб приходить - нужно знать куда приходить :D о чем говорить, на ней виртуалки с 1c крутятцо тех кто не хочет чтоб к ним приъодили ) а найти физически где хоститцо сервер в интернетах,
<artus> на который ты ходиш по впн - особенно когда ты быхаеш с провом, вобщем замахаютцо :D
<artus> *бухаешь с директором провайдера который тебе интернет и адрес дает
<Dreyk> artus: ну если в надёжном месте, то хорошо. Просто я про то, что могут чисто случайно к тому же провайдеру где хостица придти с проверкой
<artus> и что дальше? ну прийдут к прову, что дальше?
<Dreyk> зентила как я понял там и домен можно поднять и всё такое?
<Dreyk> тебе - ничего) а провайдеру херново)
<Dreyk> это ж ещё надо знать провайдера)
<artus> ну она вобще шлюз-роутилка и куча всего, там же и почтовик, и впнка, и фаервол . и все автоматизировано и кнопкотыкательно
<artus> Dreyk, ты не понял, ну прийдут к провайдеру, дальше что? все сервера изымать и вскрывать?
<Dreyk> artus: ну в какой стране живём? захотят - сделают. Но у меня нет варианта что-то хостить где-то не на территории фирм
<Dreyk> поэтому приходится следить за чистотой софта
<Dreyk> тем более фирмы такие, что имеют недоброжелателей
<artus> у тебя просто сервак с белым ip, на который ходят по впн. как только фигму накрыли - отруби себе физически и всех делов. если не хочеш паритцо - гоняй через цепочку впнов - фиг найдут )
<Dreyk> да ты не понял, физически-то софта будет на фирме весь, посколько железо всё там
<artus> тоесть от слова совсем фиг найдут конечную точку. это не фильмы про хакиров, тут все проще и банальнее )
<artus> Dreyk, нет, не будет) его весь можно держать на серваке, и по впну тянуть тонкие клиенты)
<Dreyk> я могу обеспечить безопасный канал, но какой смысл в этом, если всё физически на той фирме находится, в которую могут придти?
<Dreyk> и сервак там же
<artus> и всеее, на фирме аааще ничего не будет)
<artus> а сервак ставь себе любой мощности на колокол и в шоколаде)
<Dreyk> куда?)
<artus> это если хочешь совсем секурности и чтоб никто ничего не спер ) на колокейшн. услуга физического размещения сервера у хостера
<Dreyk> так это тот же VPS получается? Только голое железо?
<artus> аааще никто не будет знать чего у тебя там крутитцо. и ходить на него через пару арендованый вдсок, на которых ты построешь маршрут впнки к себе на сервак и на которых не будут вестись логи.
<artus> и которую ты кирдыкнешь легким движением руки
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-24
<artus> ну или по тригеру сами кирдыкнутцо. и все, замахаютцо искать концы)
<Dreyk> да согласен, но аренда такого места\сервера возможно будет стоить дороже покупки софта))))
<artus> эммм, 5$ в месяц, ты чего :D
<Dreyk> 5$ в месяц - это за что и где?)
<artus> я про впнки. а хостинг - адин фиг дешевле чем сертифицировать все по кругу ))
<artus> одна только варя 3к зелени стоит :D зато по факту у тебя куча спираченог ософта который ты юзаешь без возможности слитцо проверяющим )
<Dreyk> ну в целом - да
<Dreyk> Ладно_) пора спать) благодарю за беседу0
<artus> ога, снофф
<Dreyk> ZENTYAL попробую наверное в виртуалку воткнуть. Уже хочется внедрить, но не знаю зачем оно может быть надо, если прям домен не нужен
<Dreyk> как граф. интерфейс к dhcp-серверу или DNS серверу?) глупо)
<Dreyk> ну почтовый сервер ещё модет
<artus> фаервол, впн, фтп, и остальные сохо-плюшки. вобщем поставь, пощупай :)
<aleksei`> утра всем
<mistikshadow33> это было сложно
<mistikshadow33> SOS     http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=288255.0#new
<mistikshadow33> SOS     http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=288255.0#new
<mistikshadow33> ю
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> утречка
<artus> enhf
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> не спится?
<anderx> ++
<artus> неа
<artus> андерх, ты хто такой? :D
<anderx>  я вас тоже не знаю идите лесом)
<SergeyIT> у андрекса хвостик подвернулся, когда падал, видимо
<artus> угу, копчик сломал совсем нафиг :D
<anderx> ой кто то с горочки спустился
<anderx> на копчике верхом)
<artus> anderx, фу таким быть)
<red1ight> больно копчик ломать?)
<SergeyIT> попробуй - у всех по-разному
<red1ight> не, я как то без переломов предпочитаю жить
<anderx> наивный
<SergeyIT> и выпал )
<anderx> сломал поди 2 руки
<aleksei`> вы как всегда добрые )
<anderx> хош медальку?
<aleksei`> фоколадную?
<anderx> железную
<aleksei`> на кой она мне, железная?
<anderx> буш носить с гордостью)
<aleksei`> )
<anderx> ну можеш подувать если ты из челябинска
<anderx> ну или артус)
<artus> anderx, :P
<anderx>  artus сжувал все болванки к медалям и довольный
<aleksei`> эхх, при пятнице время на работе нириально медлено тянется (
<anderx> у меня уже кончилась пятница почти
<anderx> а у него еще работа)
<artus> а я еще не проснулся :D
<anderx> а у меня еще и неделя отдыха
<anderx> такшто :P
<aleksei`> https://plasma-mobile.org/ и такое есть )
<SergeyIT> школьнег? )
<anderx> с разморозкой
<anderx> да
<aleksei`> выглядит прикольно (сама задумка ...)
<anderx> я спецом пошел в первый класс чтоб недельку отдыхнуть)
<SergeyIT> заданий на каникулы надавали, наверно? )
<anderx> да ващееее
<SergeyIT> подснежники типо искать... )
<anderx> азбуку зубрить
<anderx> сталина с лениным рисовать
<SergeyIT> у вас что, толерантность воспитывают?
<anderx> да
<anderx> расстрелять врагов народа
<anderx> и прочих цветных
<SergeyIT> а Карла с Фридрихом чего забыли...
<anderx> парочек мужского пола на кол ваще
<SergeyIT> ага... тут 2 опера на а** - их туда же?
<anderx> кто?
<anderx> расстрелять
<anderx> оперов ваще всех расстрелять гады
<anderx> жить мешают мирным тролям
<SergeyIT> где ты видел мирных тролей?
 * anderx мирный тролль
<SergeyIT> (16:54:08) anderx: расстрелять <<<<<<<<< самый мирный!!! )
<anderx> мирно расстрелять
<anderx> и серожу расстрелять он сеит смуту в нашем царстве
<SergeyIT> в любом царстве есть отщепенцы )
<SergeyIT> и они необходимы, без них половины служивых не нужны
<Leagnus> если не учитывать всякие там баунсеры и другое серверное ПО, где weechat хранит историю?
<Leagnus> есть у него собственное хранилище, как у quassel?
<Leagnus> anderx: , artus, а
<tagezi> в логах
<artus> Leagnus, внезапно есть :D
<artus> Leagnus, [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G chatznc
<artus> alias chatznc='cat /home/artus/.weechat/logs/irc.znc.\#ubuntu-ru.weechatlog G '
<artus> [/home/artus]% ls .weechat/logs | wc -l
<artus> 214
<artus> и да, на баунсерах обычно хранитцо пару сотен строк, для того чтоб при подключении подхватить пропущенное. смысл держать фулллог канала - аааще никакого, ибо при внезапных реконнектах - начнетцо тааакой треш что маама
<artus> дорогая :D
<Leagnus> шо таке ad-hoc irc?
<Leagnus> связь по IRC без сервера штоле
<Leagnus> это команды /quote [-q] <raw command> Sends any raw command you supply directly to the server. Use it with care !
<Leagnus> и накой оне
<Leagnus> ага: /QUOTE LIST parameters
<Leagnus> gives you a list of the channels on the net and let your client to the filtering
<Leagnus> "Почему ваш любимый мессенджер должен умереть"  https://habrahabr.ru/post/272937/
<artus> Leagnus41, что это?
<artus> сплошные высеры непойми кого
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Genazb> Привет
<Genazb> Стоит использовать GPT при установки системы?
<Sergey_IT> как хочешь
<snql> ну желательно home отделить
<snql> как и boot
<snql> меньше проблем потом
<Sergey_IT> а зачем бут?
<snql> привычка
<Genazb> А с GPT проблем не будет? У меня как я понял Systeback c GPT не работал.
<Genazb> И вроде fdisk его не понимает
<artus> snql, хомяк опонятно, все остальное зачем? бут лечитцо загрузкой с флешки и инсталом на раздел. в чем сакральный смысл выноса его на отдельный раздел?
<artus> *инсталом груба
<snql> я бут сам так не делаю, зачем ляпнул не знаю. читал давно отделяли в древнем ext зачем-то
<snql> забудь
<snql> в убунте
<artus> угу, я сам так не делаю, но посоветовать посоветую :D
<artus> а зачем - а фиг знает, когдато на заборе прочел )
<snql> на лоре-заборе
<artus> и че, лор тот еще забор измазаный гогном с стадами маргиналов
<snql> "GRUB не с каждой ФС умел грузиться, поэтому делали /boot на ext2. Да и сейчас делают, если rootfs на каком-нибудь ZFS."
<artus> тоже мне мекка
<snql> всем кальку пацаны, доброй ночи
<artus> нафиг надо. сабайон ито веселее
<Dreyk> [23:23] <Dreyk_> А ещё в отделённый бут удобно записать какой-нить livecd (типа gparted) и сделать для него строку в GRUB-е
<Dreyk> и выделенный boot просто must have, если rootfs не ext2\ext4
<artus> о, двоешник появился :D
<artus> Dreyk, че, прям вот мастхев? честночестно? ))
<Dreyk> artus: ога, иначе это будет весело манипулировать снапшотами rootfs в BTRFS с бутом в этой же самой rootfs
<artus> Dreyk, мммм, а нафига тебе снапшоты рутфс?
<artus> чего у тебя там такого меняетцо кардинального?
<Dreyk> ну например накосячить наэкспериментировать на живой системе
<Dreyk> и откатиться к идеальному состоянию
<artus> и да, а что случитцо если ты заснапшотиш бут ?
<artus> оно при откате внезапно вернетцо?
<Dreyk> artus: всмысле вернется?) ещё GRUB тупит, если корень в BTRFS :(
<Dreyk> точнее загрузчик в корне с BTRFS
<artus> Dreyk, учитывая что груб вроде как даже умеет лвмы
<Dreyk> и не может запомнить последнюю позицию выбранную при загрузке, если не на отдельном раделе
<Dreyk> это по моему задекларированный баг, который хз сколько тащится
<artus> какая такая последняя позиция? я чет всегда думал что у него в приоритете то что в конфиге загружено то и грузит
<Dreyk> да, но можно сделать так, чтобы он запоминал последнюю позицию
<artus> зачем?
<Dreyk> было актуально в своё время для меня, когда часто грузился венду, которую нужно было постоянно перезагружать
<Dreyk> прозеваешь и прогрузился в линь
<Dreyk> и так по 5 раз в день
<artus> в лине есть слип, венда - тоже вроде умеет :D
<Dreyk> что за слип?
<Dreyk> и вот не легче ли пожертвовать 300 мб винта на отеделние бута и не знать горя никакого?)
<Dreyk> и забыть про сраные загрузочные флешки, лазания в биос и прочее
<artus> зачем? дам всегда сотни было заглаза, этараз
<artus> Dreyk, я за 13 лет сидений в лине - нирааазу не испытал надобности грузитцо с флешки и реанимировать бут. нирааазууууу.
<artus> тоесть от слова совсем
<artus> я даже не знаю чего нужно выкурить чтоб что-то сломать настолько чтоб понадобился бут на отдельном разделе
<artus> и да, я тоже когдато отдельно вынеосил и бут, и вар, и тмп, а толку?
<Dreyk> artus: я часто экспериментирую на живой системе и сейчас она у меня в угробленном состоянии. даже resolv.conf не работает xD я хз почему с уймой ненужных пакетов, которые никогда не вычистишь вручную
<Dreyk> к сожалению я не умел делать снапшоты когда ставил систему
<Dreyk> давненько это было)
<artus> эммм, если у тебя руки настолько кривы что ты не в состоянии вернуть все в исходное состояние - то как бе виртуалка не?
<artus> а только из за этого разбивать винт - ааааще не показатель.
<Dreyk> artus: виртуалка тоже есть ) но не всегда она актуальна. Иногда хочется чё-то попробовать на живой системе и прям проникнуться
<Dreyk> в результате ежедневного использования
<Dreyk> ну и ещё раз говорю... GRUB серьезно тупит если бут находится в рутфс под btrfs, можете проверить на виртуалке
<Dreyk> это раздражает
<artus> а вот ты можеш мне поведать - нафига тебе бтрфс в руте? )
<Dreyk> читать выше про снапшоты
<artus> мне чисто для себя :D
<Dreyk> а вообще сжатие
<Dreyk> мой винт работает быстрее)
<artus> сжатие чего? и с каких пор сжатая инфа работает быстрее? O_O
<Dreyk> одно дело считать с винта 30 мб файла, другое 15 мб
<Dreyk> ну или сколько там, в зависимости от компрессии
<artus> сжимать 6 гигов состемы? ты наркоман? :D
<Dreyk> а на проц не жалуюсь. Ядро андроида компилит 15 минут
<artus> а чеееее, раздатие уже ненууужно?
<Dreyk> + уйму софта
<Dreyk> раждатие в оперативе происходит быстрее, чем чтение с винта, в моём случае
<artus> и да, ссд на 60 гигов стоит сейчас копейки. какие к лешему быстрее и сжатия. еше прелинк и прелоад я могу понять, но опять же, они уже не актуальны на ссд. но чтоб сжатие было быстрее ....
<artus> ну маунти корень в рам, в чем проблема?
<Dreyk> боюсь будут проблемы, если я ноут повиснет или я психану xD
<artus> хош быстродействия - ext2 тебе в руки. в ней даже журнала нету , шуршала даже на аташках что шизанутая
<Dreyk> нахрена если есть btrfs?)
<artus> какие к лешему сжатия и остальное и быстродействие
<Dreyk> который и сжимает и журналирует и быстро работает. И снапшоты делает чего угодно в любом объеме, без регистрации и смс
<artus> буш ругатцо - забаню. я тоже хочу иногда, но терплю же ))
<Dreyk> так хрен это растение!
<Dreyk> ))) ладно, не буду)
<artus> вот повезло что я в раскладках запутался по нетрезвости :D
<Dreyk> ссд мне в ноут ставить некуда. К нему надо и для HDD карман вместо привода покупать
<Dreyk> я очень хочу ссд) но больше я хочу отремонтировать мот xD а меньше всего хочу работаь
<Dreyk> так и живём. В первую очередь оплачивая жильё и еду xD
<artus> что значит отремонтировать? почему он еще не в боевой форме? :D я даже забил на рихтовку руля и лапки заднего тормоза после финального заезда по осени, хрен с ним :D но уже успел на моте накататцо так что неделю с
<artus> температурой валялся :D
<Dreyk> да он на ходу, но зная этого китайца, если я сейчас без капитального ТО начну на нём ездить, то к середине лета можно будет собирать на новый мот
<Dreyk> на нём масло не менялось пол года, уже не помню сколько тысяч я проездил, хотя в книжке написано что прям вот каждую тысячу надо
<artus> по хорошему в планах купить норм руль люминь, защиту и таки заморочитцо и открыть категорию :D дураак был, когда открывал B не подсуетился чтоб нарисовали еще и A
<artus> а чего у тебя за пепелац то такой ?
<Dreyk> irbis 250
<artus> какой именно ирбис :D
<Dreyk> черненький
<Dreyk> сейчас гляну
<artus> ляя... https://www.motoshop.ua/published/publicdata/MOTOSHOP/attachments/SC/products_pictures/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%202015-10-17%20%D0%B2%2012.08.03_enl.png похож?
<Dreyk> IRBIS VR-1, но с двигателем 250
<Dreyk> они такие бывают
<Dreyk> считай похож
<artus> ясн, вобше пичалька аля юбрика
<Dreyk> да между ним и юбриком выбирал
<artus> аааще нипахож же :D
<artus> дорожнег с эндурой путать, ты чегооо :D
<Dreyk> до этого был racer indigo cm110 года 2 назад, так он вел себя лучше
<Dreyk> не слиьно на эндуро похож
<Dreyk> )))))
<Dreyk> сильно прилизан)
<Dreyk> ну подвеска высокая
<Dreyk> :-P извини, если обидел)))
<artus> нее, я ща ищу его на эндуроризине :D он кажетцо цивильненьким :D
<artus> Dreyk, http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0716/h_1468682556_3915905_b3ba034317.jpgну дааже тут, еще не ставил на учет - ито сооовсем ниразу не дорожник :)
<Dreyk> смотрится отлично, согласен.
<Dreyk> Кстати сам только год назад права получил на категорию B )) правда на родине) но оттуда нужно было срочно ехать в Питер, а надо было месяц ждать, чтобы мне и А сразу подсуетили
<artus> итооо, я взял модельку на 5 см пониже :D у него по седлу почти 900мм, я запарился после зимовки ногу задирать чтоб киком махать, ибо акум чут ьсел :D
<Dreyk> думаю в этом году вернуться, доплатить сколько-то грн и чтоб А нарисовали) но смысла в этом особого нет, если на учёт не ставить
<Dreyk> дорого обошелся?
<artus> да мне по сути надо было отдать грн 200 да доп категорию, а тууупо небыло тогда в кармане, а сейчас парит не столько деньги отдать а проосто ездить сдавать или решать
<artus> не, на круг 1440 уе + постановка на учет. брал нульц. ну получилось 500 грн за сборку, ибо оставался только собраный, и столько же за доставку в бусе домой.
<Dreyk> Ну да... за новый это отлично
<Dreyk> а в каком городе?
<artus> киев :)
<Dreyk> ясн) там выбор хороший, думаю)
<artus> ну конык резкий шо понос :D свои 20 коняшек в нем есть, даже пичаль, ибо приходитцо ловить себя на мысли что кудаааа, обкаааткаа, 400 км а тут уже за 80 стрелка ушла :D
<artus> хотя не спорю, кой то полукросовый японес его бы посрамил, но да и разница в ценнике бы была уже ниразу не вкусной :D
<artus> кстати, нигадяи, а в еву кто нить играет?
<Dreyk> artus: в городе обычно 200-300 кубиков за глаза хватает
<Dreyk> даже мой почти сразу сотню даёт, а пиковую скорость и негде проверить
<artus> 115-120 потолок, но это уже на грани :D
<Dreyk> artus: потолок чего?
<artus> да больше смысл нету заводить, адииин фиг негде рассекать. в городе рулит нормальная подвеска :D
<Dreyk> ну да.. скорее даже маневренность
<Dreyk> подвеска, это если с дорогами беда xD
<artus> по скорости на родных звездах даст, не больше ) 250 на 16-17 коней больше просто не родит. а по сути даже это избыточно
<artus> крейсер 90 держит и зашибись ) адин фиг не для дальняков
<artus> с дорогами беда везде :D особенно когда обострение с их починкой :D
<Dreyk> ну я лично 150 ехал на прямом участке и чувствовалось, что может больше, газ вообще не "в пол" был. Но больше 110 по городу опасно ездить
<artus> Dreyk, стописят по спиртометру? :D
<artus> аль есть gps трек подтверждающий? ;)
<Dreyk> первое время и по GPS замерял, пока работало приложение для треков от гугла
<Dreyk> и она подтверждалась спидометром
<Dreyk> когда 150 ехал, GPS не было, но по ощущениям это было в разы быстрее чем обычная сотня
<artus> чекушка, на 18 кобыл, прущая 150 ... я того, промолчу, ага :D
<Dreyk> может 130... если делать погрешность на спидометр
<Dreyk> учитывая китайцев, даже они не знают скока там кобыл
<artus> у меня семерка класика тоже если ей не давать жару валит 130, только вот по жпс это 110 :D
<Dreyk> он очень легкий и колеса тонкие, сцепления мало
<Dreyk> что не может отрицательно сказывать на скорости
<artus> не легкий он :( 120 кг точно есть. легкий это когда 104 кг на 30-40 лошадей :D вооот там 150 каак нефиг делать)
<artus> хотя я блин в качестве райдера для замеров скорости фиговый, я сам пашти ка кматациклетка вешу :D
<Dreyk> в любом случае, я недостатка в скорости не чувствую)) а вот диски нужно сдавать на выравнивание)
<artus> а все почему, а патамушта эндура наше все :D долой позорный мир гламура, фсе будут ездить на эндуро :D
<Dreyk> xD
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-25
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> позднего
<Sergey_IT> ище рано
<artus> уже пооздноооо )
<artus> прям поздно позднооо
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-26
<artus> enh
<artus> утр
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<Victor83> Приветы, кто-нибудь юзает skype for linux beta?
<Victor83> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<UNIm95> Victor83: А нафиг надо?
<Victor83> Ну по работе я через скайп общаюсь и иногда нужна демонстрация экрана, но в skype for linux ее нет, насколько я знаю
<Victor83> И неизвестно когда ее добавят.
<UNIm95> Victor83: ORLY?
<UNIm95> На плюс нажимать не пробовал?
<Victor83> Эммм. На самом деле нет, но вроде как не работало.
<UNIm95> Почему же у меня все работает?
<Victor83> Тогда правда была когда я пробовал альфа версия, сейчас уже выпустили бету
<Victor83> Эмм, ну значит работает тогда?
<UNIm95> Да. Все работает. На оригинальном скайпе. Не этой хрени в обёрке хрома
<UNIm95> обертке*
<Victor83> Так, погоди... Оригинальный этот 4.3 версия которая?
<Victor83> Я про этот говорю https://snag.gy/6pTlva.jpg
<UNIm95> Этой хренью не пользуюсь. слишком много ресурсов жрет. А толку мало. Даже нет полной истории чата. А она у меня с 2009 живет
<Victor83> UNIm95: 4.3? Ее вроде как закрывать MicroSoft собирается. Точнее отказываться там от какого-то протокола и все трындец.
<UNIm95> Отказ был к 1 марта. Сегодня 26-е и все работает
<Victor83> Ну видимо передумали.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-19
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi_> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-20
<Sergey_IT> О, андрекс появился )
<Sergey_IT> весна значит пришла
<Priestov> ))
<Priestov> вы ее и к нам гоните)))
<Sergey_IT> кто гонит? Она ж астрономическая пришла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> андрех леший? https://cs5.pikabu.ru/post_img/2014/03/01/4/1393646015_648917330.jpg
<Sergey_IT> похож )))
<tomfarr> ребят приходите ко мне на форумчег www.ubionics.ru/forum4ik
<Sergey_IT> там страшно (
<tomfarr> Чего там страшного
<tagezi> tomfarr: от сбда кикают
<tagezi> от сюда*
<tagezi> вот, что за народ пошёл, чо каждому нужно в правила тыкать? ская на вас нет
<Sergey_IT> так ты же за ская - действуй )
<Priestov> а я вообще посуду помыл...
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-21
<Guest1376> доброго времени суток!
<SergeyIT> и тебе не хворать
<Priestov> приветь
<Guest1376> народ, подскажите пожалуйста кто знает как русифицировать dolphin от KDE?
<Guest1376> спасибо, сам справился!:)
<Priestov> и как?
<Guest1376> руками
<Guest1376> пришлось тянуть весь пакет языковой для всех KDE
<Guest1376> потому что с этими отдельными файлами русификации с сайта хрен разберёшь что это и куда запихивать
<Guest1376> всем спасибо, до свидания!
<Priestov> l18n который?
<Priestov> помоги себе сам))
<Andrewich1> Oo!
<Andrewich1> Hi all
<Andrewich1> Anybody see me?
<Andrewich1> Kak raskladky pereklu4it'?
<Andrewich1> R u see me?
<Andrewich1> Anybody
<Andrewich1> Need help
<tagezi_> что значит как?
<tagezi_> как настроил так и переключить
<Andrewich1> ne rabotatet
<tagezi_> ну.. пиши баг репорт
<Andrewich1> Отлично
<Andrewich1> Тупо удалил англ раскладку)
<Andrewich> случайно удалил верхнюю панель в убунте....
<Andrewich> Как вернуть её?
<Andrewich> прям беда
<Andrewich> Ая новичок
<Andrewich> Добрый вечер!
<Andrewich> Есть живые?
<tagezi_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Andrewich> А можно ли вернуть старую систему которая была до обновления? У меня всё к чертям сломалось... Даже долго описывать, но как бы систему можно оживить если слишком долго к этому идти...
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-22
<Andrewich> Обновление наоборот
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi_> утра
<artemdmitrich> Всем привет!
<artemdmitrich>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<artemdmitrich> asfas
<artemdmitrich_> Всем привет!
<artemdmitrich_> есть кто живой?)
<artemdmitrich_> меня кто нибудь слышит вообще? я в чате или как ?
<artemdmitrich_>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<artemdmitrich_>  #ubuntu-ru
<artemdmitrich_> всем привет!
<artemdmitrich_> RusNet
<tagezi> уф, пронесло :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-23
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Priestov> ку
<fox__> хай
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-24
<artemdmitrich> еба
<Leagnus> аганеба
<Priestov> а может кто поделится, как реализовать доступ к ssh по ключу... А то у меня только к рут получилось(
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Esynit>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help *
<Esynit>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-25
<tomfarr> Какие новые веяния слышутся в убунту 18?
<diskin> tomfarr, я не вникал особо, но вроде юнити заменили на гном? или это раньше еще сделали?
<tomfarr> это обещали вроде в 17ке
<tomfarr> или я не прав?ё
<tomfarr> там еще юнити?
<diskin> не знаю, а на 16.04 )
<diskin> s/а/я
<tagezi> версии убунты между LTS - это опубликованный эксперементал
<tagezi> они делаются для тех кто любит экстрим, так что их можно даже не упоминать как версии и что в них сделано
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-18
<grigak> всем привет!
<grigak> Меня видно?
<grigak> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-19
<[Green]> re
<mva_> хм
<mva_> товарищи, а подскажите, плз, где находятся крутилки, которые управляют тем, какие 'Translation-*' проверяет apt при update'е?
<andrex> mva_, вобще фз) надо на бунте спрашивать скорее всего)
<andrex> у тех кто дистром занимается)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-21
<tyty> Здраствуйте помогите выбрать дистрибутив (amd64 или arm64 толи i386) вообще не понимаю
<tyty> тут никого нет?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-23
<OnkelTem> Скушно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спляши
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-17
<SKonst> .хайям
<SKonst> гм. не туда )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> салям
<diskin> утро!
<rapidsp> а можно както в dpkg заигнорить Incorrect Linux version?
<SergeyIT> возьми сорсы и поменяй
<rapidsp> нету
<SergeyIT> dpkg нету?
<rapidsp> аа
<SergeyIT> нууу тк
<SergeyIT> только вот результат какой будет...
#ubuntu-ru 2020-03-20
<rapidsp> а как старые бунты скачать?
<rapidsp> 16.04 нада
<andrex> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<andrex> о гугол ушибся чтоли)
<rapidsp> нашел :)
<mintdja> andrex: ))
<rapidsp> а почему теперь amd64 называется arm64?
<rapidsp> на яндексе по старому вроде
<andrex> потому что это разные архитектуры вообще
<rapidsp> а че ж тогла у бунты вообще нет amd64& :)
<rapidsp> srver arm64?
<andrex> а потому что выпилили
<andrex> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<andrex> шок сенсация, качай пока не выпилили!
<rapidsp> c яндекса скачал
<andrex> получилось как то не однозначно...
